# Useless Facts/Chit Chat Thread



## Gatordad

Congrats on getting something off topic deleted for  being off topic..... and way before 5000 posts 

Being that our thread for white castles got locked up, I figured I'd start the nonsense thread. This way, we can chat about things that are "off-topic" while not hijacking another thread about bus loops, golf carts, trading posts etc........ Let's see if we can get this baby up to 5000 posts.


----------



## RvUsa

Boy, this seems strangely familiar!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

what a novel idea!!!!  I love talking about Disney and camping, but sometimes it's good to chat about other stuff, too!


----------



## Us3

Woo-hoo!  Back in business....


----------



## VACAMPER

This is an interesting thread.  I think i might like it.


----------



## 77ed

Have we been here before?


----------



## Gatordad

Ed, it's thebeer that makes it look familiar.


----------



## We4mickey

I stopped in to see what's been going on and wow! You have distracted me from cleaning my house. I really need to get back on track.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> Congrats on getting something off topic deleted for  being off topic..... and way before 5000 posts





Um...excuse me sir....I believe you had a heavy hand in that as well!!!!! 


Well........now I feel like Im home again


----------



## familyS

Delurking to chime in.

I'll be watching


----------



## 77ed

Beer is good!! Is it quittin' time yeat?


----------



## DznyRulz

Boy, I sure missed something.  For a minute there I thought it might have been something I said but then I realized, wrong thread.  I got spanked, lightly, by Rhonda the other day for a post on another thread.  If anyone was offended I apologize.  As I'm occasionally told, I need help.

Hi, my name's Chris and I'm a Disney-holic.


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> Um...excuse me sir....I believe you had a heavy hand in that as well!!!!!
> 
> 
> Well........now I feel like Im home again



Now I will have to admit that I may have played a role in the thread lock down. But I, as many others, felt that it was very entertaining and I was late for work because of it.

We may have to cancel our Memorial Day GG resies. My DW is a little scared of some people on this baord.


----------



## ntsammy5

77ed said:


> Beer is good!! Is it quittin' time yeat?



Hmmmmmm.

It's deja vu all over again!


----------



## Gatordad

you never said anything to me that was bad, so welcome to the land of misfit campers. part III


----------



## clkelley

So glad to be able to chit chat about nothing again!!!!

It is too pretty to be cooped up here at work today!!!!!


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

I don't post alot, and I'm never on late in the evening.  I do try to stay in the loop here, but you late nighters make  that hard to do.....Seems I always miss something that gets deleted by morning.   Happy to see the all new chit/chat thread!


----------



## Shannone1

Our house is officially on the market as of this afternoon.  I had a mini panic attack this morning about it. (1) What if the houses sells very quickly and we don't have a new house lined up. (2) What if we get a new house all lined up and then can't sell this one (3) What if we are making a huge mistake ?? 

Being a grown up sucks sometimes


----------



## Us3

Shannone1 said:


> Our house is officially on the market as of this afternoon.  I had a mini panic attack this morning about it. (1) What if the houses sells very quickly and we don't have a new house lined up. (2) What if we get a new house all lined up and then can't sell this one (3) What if we are making a huge mistake ??
> 
> Being a grown up sucks sometimes



Best of luck to you...may your house sell quickly and may you find the "best for your family" kind of dream home!


----------



## VACAMPER

Don't panic. It will all work out. Gook luck.

It's raining here.  Dreary day.  Must go clean my bathrooms now.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Don't panic. It will all work out. Gook luck.
> 
> It's raining here.  Dreary day.  Must go clean my bathrooms now.



at least you don't have as many as Shannone!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Our house is officially on the market as of this afternoon.  I had a mini panic attack this morning about it. (1) What if the houses sells very quickly and we don't have a new house lined up. (2) What if we get a new house all lined up and then can't sell this one (3) What if we are making a huge mistake ??
> 
> Being a grown up sucks sometimes



Good luck! I'm sure you are making the right choice!  Change is just difficult! 

 How is the market there?


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> at least you don't have as many as Shannone!



No kidding. I have 7 toilets to clean !!  This house was built by a family with 8 children.  It's a great house...it's just too much for us.



PolynesianPixie said:


> Good luck! I'm sure you are making the right choice!  Change is just difficult!
> 
> How is the market there?



Thanks.  The market is scary !!  We will probably be able to find a GREAT deal on a new house.  On the other hand....getting what this house is worth in this market may not be so easy.   We are going to be spending this week cleaning closets and starting to pack up some of the things we can live without for now.  Whatever it takes to sell.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

clkelley said:


> So glad to be able to chit chat about nothing again!!!!
> 
> It is too pretty to be cooped up here at work today!!!!!



How was your camping trip this weekend?  Did that guy try to teach you anything????


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> No kidding. I have 7 toilets to clean !!  This house was built by a family with 8 children.  It's a great house...it's just too much for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  The market is scary !!  We will probably be able to find a GREAT deal on a new house.  On the other hand....getting what this house is worth in this market may not be so easy.   We are going to be spending this week cleaning closets and starting to pack up some of the things we can live without for now.  Whatever it takes to sell.



Are you familiar with staging?  If you can take the time to do it, it may really help you sell your house, especially if it is at the upper end of the market.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shannone1 said:


> ...
> 
> Being a grown up sucks sometimes



I wouldn't know!


But Im sure the crazy emotions rushing through you are normal for taking such a huge step in life...dont let it freak you out too much.


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Are you familiar with staging?  If you can take the time to do it, it may really help you sell your house, especially if it is at the upper end of the market.



Yes, I love decorating and have helped stage homes for other people.  We'd love to find a house to move into right away.  We'd be able to empty out the house leaving just enough behind to stage it nicely.  Without the 5 people, 2 dogs and cat  (and all the crap we accumulate)that live here the house will appear much more appealing...lol !!  But that is a gamble because we'd be paying two mortgages at the same time until this one sells.

I'm sure it will all work out in the end


----------



## des1954

Growing *old* is mandatory.  Growing _*up*_ is optional!! 


Sheesh!!! I go to bed last night & UF&CCT is going strong at say 160 pages.  I get up this morning, go to work for about 4 hours, come home to check the UF&CCT, and ***POOF***!!  We're back to square one!  

My, my, how quickly things change!  

Someone pass me a beer & some chips, please.  I wanna be JAFO!!!


----------



## des1954

Keepin' my fingers crossed for Shannone!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

des1954 said:


> Growing *old* is mandatory.  Growing _*up*_ is optional!!
> 
> 
> Sheesh!!! I go to bed last night & UF&CCT is going strong at say 160 pages.  I get up this morning, go to work for about 4 hours, come home to check the UF&CCT, and ***POOF***!!  We're back to square one!
> 
> My, my, how quickly things change!
> 
> Someone pass me a beer & some chips, please.  I wanna be JAFO!!!



What does JAFO mean?


----------



## des1954

http://pixiesplace.com/trainride/

This is a really sweet sentiment.  (Now,,,, don't ya'll be gettin' any ideas that I'm a marshmallow or anything like that....<sniff>)


----------



## auntie

This place gets more like a Seinfeld episode every day (also a repeat..I might add ) . ya-da, ya-da, ya-da!


----------



## terri01p

The family across the street have had their house for sale for over a year now, I feel so bad for them because their new house that they had built is completed now and they are footing two house payments.


----------



## des1954

auntie said:


> ya-da, ya-da, ya-da!


 
"Ah-wocka-wocka-wocka!!"


----------



## des1954

Terri- I'm footing the bill for a mortgage _and_ a motor home payment (which is more than my mortgage).  Do you feel sorry for me too???


----------



## terri01p

des1954 said:


> Terri- I'm footing the bill for a mortgage _and_ a motor home payment (which is more than my mortgage).  Do you feel sorry for me too???




Hehe...kind of...well thank God my tt was paid for last year...


----------



## des1954

Thank you, Terri!! You're the only person who feels sorry for me!! 

Our lotto is up to (IIRC) 32 mil for this Wednesday.  IF I buy a ticket, and IF I win (a lotta "if's" there)... there will be some mighty happy people in my circle!!


----------



## terri01p

des1954 said:


> Thank you, Terri!! You're the only person who feels sorry for me!!
> 
> Our lotto is up to (IIRC) 32 mil for this Wednesday.  IF I buy a ticket, and IF I win (a lotta "if's" there)... there will be some mighty happy people in my circle!!




I could use a little something, something...lol... if you win that is..hehe


----------



## Dis Dawg

des1954 said:


> Thank you, Terri!! You're the only person who feels sorry for me!!
> 
> Our lotto is up to (IIRC) 32 mil for this Wednesday.  IF I buy a ticket, and IF I win (a lotta "if's" there)... there will be some mighty happy people in my circle!!



Did you say a "lotto" if's there?


----------



## Gatordad

I had McDonalds


----------



## Colson39

I seriously gotta stop going home for lunch and falling asleep with Reilly...lol


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Yes, I love decorating and have helped stage homes for other people.  We'd love to find a house to move into right away.  We'd be able to empty out the house leaving just enough behind to stage it nicely.  Without the 5 people, 2 dogs and cat  (and all the crap we accumulate)that live here the house will appear much more appealing...lol !!  But that is a gamble because we'd be paying two mortgages at the same time until this one sells.
> 
> I'm sure it will all work out in the end



It does work out in the end!  

For example.......we bought our present home 4 years ago, but didn't move in until the next June.  We worried and prayed a lot about 2 house payments and selling ours in time.  As it turned out, those who lived in our new home wanted to rent it back from us paying our monthly payment.  We sold our other home just in time.  DH had to work in VA (we were in AR), so he stayed with a co-worker.  The kids were able to finish out the school year in their other schools.  It was perfect.

Trust it!  It's all good!


----------



## des1954

Chris.... Glad to see you!!  How's the little man doing?  How are you and mommy doing?  Has Reilly totally amazed you yet?


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> I had McDonalds


 
Ah.... the local choke & puke!!


----------



## ynottony99

Colson39 said:


> I seriously gotta stop going home for lunch and falling asleep with Reilly...lol



*So Reilly is a week old today isn't he.  Is he keeping you up at night???  *


----------



## Colson39

des1954 said:


> Chris.... Glad to see you!!  How's the little man doing?  How are you and mommy doing?  Has Reilly totally amazed you yet?



lol, I've been around, it's just this thread gets SO active at night that I tend to kind of ignore it..heh.  I'm in all the other threads though (well not ALL of them...lol).

In one day there was 10 pages of new posts on this thread, I can't keep up with that....heh


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> In one day there was 10 pages of new posts on this thread, I can't keep up with that....heh


 
And you shouldn't!!!  

You've got that adorable baby boy to take care of now!!  It's weird how your priorities get all changed around, isn't it?


----------



## Sonoma

Colson39 said:


> I seriously gotta stop going home for lunch and falling asleep with Reilly...lol



There's nothing better than a baby nap.  My husband can't touch a sleeping baby without being asleep too.  When there's a new baby in the family, we always make sure that he gets to hold the baby last because both of them will be asleep in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Colson39

> So Reilly is a week old today isn't he. Is he keeping you up at night???



Yep, he's a week old at 11:01 AM today.  Beth actually called me, she was crying, she was like "He's a week old, he's so perfect and beautiful, I love him so much", it was really touching.  She's still really emotional 

Actually, the first night he kept us up, but since then, he's been great!  He's only woken  up a couple times, but he goes right back to sleep, overall, he is an absolute great baby so far!  He's not a big crier at all, in fact, it's been a couple days since he had his last big crying fit.  Beth and I were changing him yesterday, and the whole time he just sat there and never cried once!

DOn't get me wrong, he does cry, but it's so cute when he does (for now at least), and it never lasts longer than a couple minutes.  It's also helped that her mom and my mom were with us the entire weekend, they've been a great help.

I'm going to go knock on all the wood in the office now, because I probably just jinxed myself...lol


----------



## Us3

Colson39 said:


> Yep, he's a week old at 11:01 AM today.  Beth actually called me, she was crying, she was like "He's a week old, he's so perfect and beautiful, I love him so much", it was really touching.  She's still really emotional
> 
> Actually, the first night he kept us up, but since then, he's been great!  He's only woken  up a couple times, but he goes right back to sleep, overall, he is an absolute great baby so far!  He's not a big crier at all, in fact, it's been a couple days since he had his last big crying fit.  Beth and I were changing him yesterday, and the whole time he just sat there and never cried once!
> 
> DOn't get me wrong, he does cry, but it's so cute when he does (for now at least), and it never lasts longer than a couple minutes.  It's also helped that her mom and my mom were with us the entire weekend, they've been a great help.
> 
> I'm going to go knock on all the wood in the office now, because I probably just jinxed myself...lol



How wonderful for you guys!  Glad to know Dad and Mom are getting rest too!  How wonderful to be blessed with an "easy" baby!  Congrats!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Wow! I do a little work at work and the whole thread goes through a time warp  I'm only showing 50 posts! Hmmmm.....


----------



## 3gr8kids

You gotta love the easy babies!  I lucked out with 2 out of 3.


----------



## Momof626x3

Congrats on the easy baby Chris and Beth! Reilly must want siblings someday, lol! My first two were wonderfully easy. My last one...well let's just say he had a way of letting me know that enough's enough! So he remains the baby of the family!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

DS was an easy baby too. He only cried if he was hungry or needed changing. It won't be long, you'll have the lift and sniff down pat.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Yeah, I lucked out w/ both my boys. Of course, now they're holy terrors!   Every night now, Leo is "want that Night-Night" or "want that bed," meaning of course, Mommy & Daddy's bed.  He woke up last night around mid-night & ended up sleeping w/ Mommy & Daddy.  He was all smiles this AM, giving kisses & everything b/c he woke up in M & D's bed.  He's usually all smiles in the morning, but not always giving the kisses.

Just wait until Reilly gets to be picky about his clothing!!  Leo already is that way & He's not 2 yet!!   He has 2 pair of tennis shoes, but hardly wears the ones w/ the sports balls on them. He always wants his Mouse shoes.  We've created a monster!!!


----------



## Shannone1

All 3 of mine were easy babies.....I'm quickly realizing it's the TEEN years that are the toughest !!     My life was so much easier when the kid were little.  Before music lessons, softball, baseball, field trips, playdates, gymnastics, dance, karate, school plays, band and choir concerts, etc.  All I do is drive these kids around !!

Chris...enjoy the quiet baby years because they go by way too quickly !!


----------



## terri01p

Ok speaking of babies my dd JUST called me and told me she was going to have one... 

I can't beleive I'm going to be a grandma, or nana or gramma or whatever.
This was totally unexpected, she's only three months along so she's got a long rode ahead of her, I'm busting to tell everyone but she wants to keep it under wraps until her husbands family knows.

Geez life is good right now, I feel so happy !


----------



## Momof626x3

Congratulations, Terri!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Congrats Grammaw!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

terri01p said:


> Ok speaking of babies my dd JUST called me and told me she was going to have one...
> 
> I can't beleive I'm going to be a grandma, or nana or gramma or whatever.
> This was totally unexpected, she's only three months along so she's got a long rode ahead of her, I'm busting to tell everyone but she wants to keep it under wraps until her husbands family knows.
> 
> Geez life is good right now, I feel so happy !



Congrats!!!  I know my mom loves being a grandma!!


----------



## Rhonda

terri01p said:


> Ok speaking of babies my dd JUST called me and told me she was going to have one...
> 
> I can't beleive I'm going to be a grandma, or nana or gramma or whatever.
> This was totally unexpected, she's only three months along so she's got a long rode ahead of her, I'm busting to tell everyone but she wants to keep it under wraps until her husbands family knows.
> 
> Geez life is good right now, I feel so happy !



Congratulations Terri!!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Congratulations ~ how exciting!!


----------



## terri01p

I'm crying like an idiot and my dh is mad because I'm crying...hehe...a baby !


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Yay Terri!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Congrats Grandma!  
Now I'm teary eyed.


----------



## 3gr8kids

PolynesianPixie said:


> Yay Terri!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!



Ami I love the "mod's" you made to your DIS sign - it looks so pretty


----------



## Colson39

Congratulations Terri!!!!


----------



## terri01p

Off of here to go shopping...must buy something , anything for the baby...hehe...pray for my dd, shes so young 26 ...I know that sounds weird but shes still just a baby herself to me, shes only been married three years...what a change this will be.


----------



## Shannone1

terri01p said:


> Off of here to go shopping...must buy something , anything for the baby...hehe...pray for my dd, shes so young 26 ...I know that sounds weird but shes still just a baby herself to me, shes only been married three years...what a change this will be.



Awww...congrats !!


----------



## big kahuna1

Congrats!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

terri01p said:


> Off of here to go shopping...must buy something , anything for the baby...hehe...pray for my dd, shes so young 26 ...I know that sounds weird but shes still just a baby herself to me, shes only been married three years...what a change this will be.



LOL....now THIS is funny.

Terri.....look at it from the outside......A 26yr old woman, who's been married for 3 years is pregnant with her first child. The mother of the woman is a wonderful human being and did a fantasic job as a role model for the young mother-to-be, and will smother the grandbaby with more than it will ever need or want......I THINK things will be just fine!!!!


----------



## rapriebe

Congrats Terri - There's nothing better than being a "Grammie"


----------



## Us3

Great news!!! Congrats Terri!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

That's GREAT


----------



## ynottony99

terri01p said:


> Ok speaking of babies my dd JUST called me and told me she was going to have one...
> 
> I can't beleive I'm going to be a grandma, or nana or gramma or whatever.
> This was totally unexpected, she's only three months along so she's got a long rode ahead of her, I'm busting to tell everyone but she wants to keep it under wraps until her husbands family knows.
> 
> Geez life is good right now, I feel so happy !



*Enjoy it all.  The whole grandparent experience is so awesome*.


----------



## Gatordad

congrats!! and this is not a useless fact.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

3gr8kids said:


> Ami I love the "mod's" you made to your DIS sign - it looks so pretty



Why thank you!


----------



## auntie

Shannone1 said:


> All 3 of mine were easy babies.....I'm quickly realizing it's the TEEN years that are the toughest !!     My life was so much easier when the kid were little.  Before music lessons, softball, baseball, field trips, playdates, gymnastics, dance, karate, school plays, band and choir concerts, etc.  All I do is drive these kids around !!
> 
> Chris...enjoy the quiet baby years because they go by way too quickly !!



When they are little you wish they were older..then they get older and you wish they were little again. THEN...they drive themselves places..and you really wish YOU were driving them around. My son takes his road test on May 9th and can't wait. We're both counting the days, but for different reasons. I'm more than happy to drive to Lacrosse practice, then the school, then the movies..this was all before 1:00. In a couple of weeks I'll be worrying about him driving on his own to these places.


----------



## auntie

terri01p said:


> Off of here to go shopping...must buy something , anything for the baby...hehe...pray for my dd, shes so young 26 ...I know that sounds weird but shes still just a baby herself to me, shes only been married three years...what a change this will be.




 Your baby is having a baby ...how wonderful!


----------



## Us3

anyone here watch Mcleods Daughters?


----------



## lisa8200

Congrats Terri


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Ok, I have to vent.  Is anyone else having a hard time finding BEN 10 merchandise other than the toys in stores??  I can find the shoes & some shirts on line. But I can't find the pjs, bedding, & other things anywhere.  I can find the backpack, which I'll probably have to get 2 since both DS & DSS LOVE Ben 10, I mean OBESSED w/ it!!  UGH!!!  It's so hard to find anything beyond the toys!!  We found the BP once in TRU, but the next time, it wasn't there. We also saw some shirts there, but they were the wrong size for DS & I couldn't buy DSS one w/o getting DS one too!!  Can't find the shoes anywhere but on-line. I can find the bike helmet, but not the bike anymore (again saw once at Wal-Mart or TRU, but nothing since).  UGH, this is sooo frustrating.  Or is it just me???

Also, DS wants a Ben 10 birthday party, but can only get the stuff for it on-line & can't find a cake (even though there's supposed to be one) any where either, but have until August to get that stuff.


----------



## HappyCamper87

Congratulations Terri!  I'm so happy for you. 

And, I agree with BDR, it sounds like she is going to be fine. I was just too eager to "grow up" got married and the next thing on the list was have a family.  Sounds like she knows what she's doing. 

Best Wishes for all of it - A happy healthy daughter and grandchild!


----------



## lisa8200

Well, the week and weekend has been a little to stressfull so Lisa and I have decided to do the only thing that makes us feel better. I just called and got us some ressies for this weekend. Check in Fri. and back out on Monday. Short trip but, it will make me feel a little better.


----------



## HappyCamper87

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Ok, I have to vent.  Is anyone else having a hard time finding BEN 10 merchandise other than the toys in stores??  I can find the shoes & some shirts on line. But I can't find the pjs, bedding, & other things anywhere.  I can find the backpack, which I'll probably have to get 2 since both DS & DSS LOVE Ben 10, I mean OBESSED w/ it!!  UGH!!!  It's so hard to find anything beyond the toys!!  We found the BP once in TRU, but the next time, it wasn't there. We also saw some shirts there, but they were the wrong size for DS & I couldn't buy DSS one w/o getting DS one too!!  Can't find the shoes anywhere but on-line. I can find the bike helmet, but not the bike anymore (again saw once at Wal-Mart or TRU, but nothing since).  UGH, this is sooo frustrating.  Or is it just me???
> 
> Also, DS wants a Ben 10 birthday party, but can only get the stuff for it on-line & can't find a cake (even though there's supposed to be one) any where either, but have until August to get that stuff.



I feel your pain, I used to hate it when the characters my kids had to have could not be found or were so popular you could not get your hands on anything with that character on it. 

I feel old, because my youngest is 10 and I do not know what Ben 10 is.  

I hope someone knows of some secret BEN 10 connection. 

Best Wishes.


----------



## homebrew2

terri01p said:


> Off of here to go shopping...must buy something , anything for the baby...hehe...pray for my dd, shes so young 26 ...I know that sounds weird but shes still just a baby herself to me, shes only been married three years...what a change this will be.



Terri.....things will be just fine.  If you're like me you'll enjoy your grandkiids so
much, you'll wonder why you didn't have them *first* 

I've been gifted with 5 of the little critters and it just keeps getting better and
better


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

terri01p said:


> Ok speaking of babies my dd JUST called me and told me she was going to have one...



Oh, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WildDisNut

lisa8200 said:


> Well, the week and weekend has been a little to stressfull so Lisa and I have decided to do the only thing that makes us feel better. I just called and got us some ressies for this weekend. Check in Fri. and back out on Monday. Short trip but, it will make me feel a little better.



You guys are living the life others only dream of. Have a Great Time!


----------



## auntie

Terri.....This means a new baby for Thanksgiving!... Oh, and then Baby's first Christmas! You are going to have soooo much to be thankful for this year!


----------



## Dis Dawg

Congrats Terri


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Darn.. I always miss all of the action....  Working sucks.. gets in the way of everything!!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

terri01p said:


> I'm crying like an idiot and my dh is mad because I'm crying...hehe...a baby !



Congrats!  You will love being a gma!  My mom retired just so she could watch my DS.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

terri01p said:


> Ok speaking of babies my dd JUST called me and told me she was going to have one...
> 
> I can't beleive I'm going to be a grandma, or nana or gramma or whatever.
> This was totally unexpected, she's only three months along so she's got a long rode ahead of her, I'm busting to tell everyone but she wants to keep it under wraps until her husbands family knows.
> 
> Geez life is good right now, I feel so happy !



Congrats.. that is so exciting!!!!  
As far as what you are going to be called... my DD named my mom.. she called her Nonnie and that is what stuck... I think it is special when they name you.. although it is difficult to buy cards!!!


----------



## terri01p

Thank you everyone for all the well wishes, for some odd reason I feel like I have a million things to do.

JC Penneys has the cutiest infant camping one piece outfit, it has campers and camping gear all over it, I couldn't resist.  

This is going to be fun !


----------



## 3gr8kids

auntie said:


> When they are little you wish they were older..then they get older and you wish they were little again. THEN...they drive themselves places..and you really wish YOU were driving them around. My son takes his road test on May 9th and can't wait. We're both counting the days, but for different reasons. I'm more than happy to drive to Lacrosse practice, then the school, then the movies..this was all before 1:00. In a couple of weeks I'll be worrying about him driving on his own to these places.



Soooooo true!!  It's funny; I stress about all the running here and there with kids, trying to work out logistics and be 3 different places at the same time for 3 different kids, yet the first time I watched my oldest DD drive away on her own, I was wishing to turn back the hands of time and be the one driving her again.  

That song "Don't Blink" by Kenny Chesney comes to mind because life sure does go by too fast ~ it seems one minute your changing their diapers, the next minute they are driving away on their own.

sniff, sniff, okay, now I've gone and got myself all verklempt.  I need a tissue.


----------



## seabee

Congrats Terri! And Chris I am glad to hear things are going well at home. My oldest was an easy baby(once we got past the acid reflux). There were times when she slept through the night, and I would wake up in the morning and think I just never heard her and panic.


----------



## Gatordad

ain't kidds grand.


----------



## Gatordad

I love the ignore feature, makes it real easy to.


----------



## Gatordad

it won't be long until Memorial Day


----------



## Gatordad

or post 5000, 100 here we come


----------



## Gatordad

or post 5000, 100 here we come


----------



## 3gr8kids

Yahoooo!  Summer is almost here.
We pick up our new hybrid TT on Thursday ~ just a "little" excited!


----------



## WildDisNut

3gr8kids said:


> Yahoooo!  Summer is almost here.
> We pick up our new hybrid TT on Thursday ~ just a "little" excited!



 Congrats!


----------



## WildDisNut

We try to have family movie night once a week. Tonight we watched Planet Earth (BBC version). We watched the first disc and it was amazing! It makes you realize that there is a whole different world happening right around you.

Kinda like the Fort at night when all is quiet and you have some alone time to reflect.


----------



## RvUsa

Wow, what a day!!  Starts with all the stuff happening last night, that spilled over to today. I was just getting caught up on both boards, when my dad calls and wants me to take him to the ER.... Well 8 hrs later, and he is admitted with what they think is Pnuemonia.... Now back to trying to catch up.


----------



## VACAMPER

Hope your dad gets feeling better.


----------



## WildDisNut

RvUsa said:


> Wow, what a day!!  Starts with all the stuff happening last night, that spilled over to today. I was just getting caught up on both boards, when my dad calls and wants me to take him to the ER.... Well 8 hrs later, and he is admitted with what they think is Pnuemonia.... Now back to trying to catch up.



I'm sorry to hear about your Dad. Prayers sent your way!


----------



## auntie

3gr8kids said:


> Soooooo true!!  It's funny; I stress about all the running here and there with kids, trying to work out logistics and be 3 different places at the same time for 3 different kids, yet the first time I watched my oldest DD drive away on her own, I was wishing to turn back the hands of time and be the one driving her again.
> 
> That song "Don't Blink" by Kenny Chesney comes to mind because life sure does go by too fast ~ it seems one minute your changing their diapers, the next minute they are driving away on their own.
> 
> sniff, sniff, okay, now I've gone and got myself all verklempt.  I need a tissue.




I distinctly remember the day my oldest drove off after we returned home from his passing his road test. It's one of those moments that changes your entire family dynamics. No turning back. I wasn't the mom with the kids who depended entirely on her for everything. It was like watching him drive out of childhood. ..and I helped him do it.  What was I thinking? It almost physically hurt. My daughter to this day..actually doesn't like to drive that much. She'll gladly accept a ride even though she has her own car. There's alot of traffic where we live, and she's just not always comfortable driving. My youngest son..who takes his road test next month...well, that boy..he's my baby. He's not waiting on anyone..he's not afraid of anything...and he's...gonna be drivin' away soon.  
Jeeze..I'm gonna go blow my nose.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Wow, what a day!!  Starts with all the stuff happening last night, that spilled over to today. I was just getting caught up on both boards, when my dad calls and wants me to take him to the ER.... Well 8 hrs later, and he is admitted with what they think is Pnuemonia.... Now back to trying to catch up.



I hope your dad is on a speedy recovery.


----------



## 3gr8kids

auntie said:


> I distinctly remember the day my oldest drove off after we returned home from his passing his road test. It's one of those moments that changes your entire family dynamics. No turning back. I wasn't the mom with the kids who depended entirely on her for everything. It was like watching him drive out of childhood. ..and I helped him do it.  What was I thinking? It almost physically hurt. My daughter to this day..actually doesn't like to drive that much. She'll gladly accept a ride even though she has her own car. There's alot of traffic where we live, and she's just not always comfortable driving. My youngest son..who takes his road test next month...well, that boy..he's my baby. He's not waiting on anyone..he's not afraid of anything...and he's...gonna be drivin' away soon.
> Jeeze..I'm gonna go blow my nose.



Boy oh boy ~ if we're like this now, auntie, what are we gonna be like when we're empty nesters?  
Can someone get the mommies some tissues please?  lol


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Wow, what a day!!  Starts with all the stuff happening last night, that spilled over to today. I was just getting caught up on both boards, when my dad calls and wants me to take him to the ER.... Well 8 hrs later, and he is admitted with what they think is Pnuemonia.... Now back to trying to catch up.



I'm sorry John....I hope he gets better soon !!


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks guys, he should be fine, docs just being cautious.... I hope.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Wow John, first you feel terrible, then your dad.  I'm glad you're feeling better and I hope your dad feels better soon, too.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

RvUsa said:


> my dad calls and wants me to take him to the ER.... Well 8 hrs later, and he is admitted with what they think is Pnuemonia....



I'm sorry to hear that!  I hope he's better soon!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wholly Cow John.....maybe its just the same virus you had and will be gone soon.


*Auntie and 3gr8kids*....ya'll got to knock this OFF!!! Man, How do you think a daddy feels when he knows his little girl has fallen in love with some POS that aint even worthy of being on the same planet as your baby girl, but you cant stop it from happening??? To have to swallow the fact that your precious little boo-boo has found a "man" whom she feels is worthy of leaving her daddy for, when daddy nows he's gonna break his litlle girls heart-but shes just gonna forgive him over and over. Man, with all the technology in the world....cant they make a "dont grow up, stay my little girl" potion????


----------



## lisa8200

RvUsa said:


> Thanks guys, he should be fine, docs just being cautious.... I hope.



We'll keep you guys in our thoughts anyway.


----------



## des1954

terri01p said:


> Ok speaking of babies my dd JUST called me and told me she was going to have one...
> 
> I can't beleive I'm going to be a grandma, or nana or gramma or whatever.
> This was totally unexpected, she's only three months along so she's got a long rode ahead of her, I'm busting to tell everyone but she wants to keep it under wraps until her husbands family knows.
> 
> Geez life is good right now, I feel so happy !


 
YaY!! Congrats Grammie & family!  This is good news and not a useless fact or chit chat!  This is the kind of spontaneous information we LOVE to hear!

Praying all goes well, Terri!


----------



## des1954

3gr8kids said:


> Yahoooo! Summer is almost here.
> We pick up our new hybrid TT on Thursday ~ just a "little" excited!


 
YiPpEe!!!  Someone's gonna have FUN this summer!


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> Wow, what a day!! Starts with all the stuff happening last night, that spilled over to today. I was just getting caught up on both boards, when my dad calls and wants me to take him to the ER.... Well 8 hrs later, and he is admitted with what they think is Pnuemonia.... Now back to trying to catch up.


 
John- I'm praying everything's okay with your dad.  Back in '04 I unknowingly walked around with pneumonia for an estimated 3 months. I went to the ER by ambulance because it put me in congestive heart failure & I literally couldn't breathe. Talk about being scared - you know what!! I hope they caught your dad's problem early on & that he's back to himself in no time.

BTW - I haven't been ignoring your website - I just don't have too much time to spend both here & there.

Here's a great big  for you & your dad!


----------



## Momof626x3

auntie said:


> I distinctly remember the day my oldest drove off after we returned home from his passing his road test. It's one of those moments that changes your entire family dynamics. No turning back. I wasn't the mom with the kids who depended entirely on her for everything. It was like watching him drive out of childhood. ..and I helped him do it.  What was I thinking? It almost physically hurt. My daughter to this day..actually doesn't like to drive that much. She'll gladly accept a ride even though she has her own car. There's alot of traffic where we live, and she's just not always comfortable driving. My youngest son..who takes his road test next month...well, that boy..he's my baby. He's not waiting on anyone..he's not afraid of anything...and he's...gonna be drivin' away soon.
> Jeeze..I'm gonna go blow my nose.




I had to go blow my nose after reading that! And now I can't get that "Don't Blink" song out of my head. I think I'll go find someplace to drive my kids to today...


----------



## ntsammy5

John, hope everything is OK.   

We're expecting grand son # 3 in August -- we've been empty nesters for a few years now -- there are pluses and minuses to it.   First time DD went out with the car by herself she backed into a pickup -- gee that was in '91, I'm surprised I even remember that.  Great way to start driving!


----------



## Colson39

So I finally got DVR, and recorded "The Stand", based on the Stephen King novel, it was on Sci Fi on Sunday.  

Now, the book is a rather large book, like 1400 pages or something, and I guess the movie reflects that, since I'm having a really hard time watching all 8 hours of it....lol


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

*Happy Earth Day!*

http://support.nature.org/site/PageServer​


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Tent Camping Mom said:


> *Happy Earth Day!*
> 
> http://support.nature.org/site/PageServer​



EARTH DAY...as good a reason as any to drink!!!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Colson39 said:


> So I finally got DVR, and recorded "The Stand", based on the Stephen King novel, it was on Sci Fi on Sunday.
> 
> Now, the book is a rather large book, like 1400 pages or something, and I guess the movie reflects that, since I'm having a really hard time watching all 8 hours of it....lol



I love that movie!  We have it on VHS (at least we did, might have gotten rid of it w/ all the moving around).  Great movie, but very long.  When it originally aired, they put it on for 4 nights, so pace yourself.

We saw over the w/e that The Langoliers (sp?) was on last Thursday, but it would have interferred w/ our taping of Survivor & Smallville, so that wouldn't have worked, even if we knew before hand that it was on.


----------



## big kahuna1

> Happy Earth Day!
> 
> http://support.nature.org/site/PageServer
> 
> EARTH DAY...as good a reason as any to drink!!!!




I'll drink to that!  And I will do it by going green...with green beer that is.  Earth Day...Saint Patty's Day II.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

HappyCamper87 said:


> I feel your pain, I used to hate it when the characters my kids had to have could not be found or were so popular you could not get your hands on anything with that character on it.
> 
> I feel old, because my youngest is 10 and I do not know what Ben 10 is.
> 
> I hope someone knows of some secret BEN 10 connection.
> 
> Best Wishes.




Thanks Liz.  You probably don't know about Ben 10 b/c your 10 yo is a girl.  It's a show mainly focused on boys. Although my step-daughter (almost 11) is into it, but then her 8 yo brother (DSS) loves it, so that could be why.  Ben is all about it.  Of course, right now all the bedding that I can find is from the UK, so that's a major pain. He SOOO wants a room w/ Ben 10. Also, DS2 really likes it too, so I guess we'll have to get 2 times the bedding any way.  Right now their bedding is Diego (DS2) & either Cars or Superman (DS4.5).  They were going to get a Superman/Batman room, but then decided on Ben 10.  Of course, their room is painted in the Disney Paint Color of Neverland (biggest Pain in the Butt color to put on!!  Like 4-5 coats, it was like stain-glass paint!! Won't be buying that paint again. Took 3-4 gallons just to finish the room, looks nice though.), so the color is pretty close to some of the greens that they use in Ben10.  Good thing daddy is a former Animation Artist for Disney & has loads of talent to get them the room they want.


----------



## Colson39

> I love that movie! We have it on VHS (at least we did, might have gotten rid of it w/ all the moving around). Great movie, but very long. When it originally aired, they put it on for 4 nights, so pace yourself.
> 
> We saw over the w/e that The Langoliers (sp?) was on last Thursday, but it would have interferred w/ our taping of Survivor & Smallville, so that wouldn't have worked, even if we knew before hand that it was on.




Yea, I read the book about 2 years ago for the first time, I really enjoyed it.  Been waiting forever to see the movie, but every time it was on TV, I would catch it like the 3rd hour in, and I really didn't want to buy it.

Just got lucky that I happened to get DVR the day before it came on Sci Fi, so that was great.

I normally can't stand TV movies, but I thought I would make an exception, and so far it's pretty good.  It's kind of strange seeing how they have everything set up, like I always envisioned Larry Underwood and his mom being in some high rise in New York, and here they are in just a regular house.  That kind of stuff just reminds me what my imagination thought when I read the book, pretty cool.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

3gr8kids said:


> That song "Don't Blink" by Kenny Chesney comes to mind because life sure does go by too fast ~ it seems one minute your changing their diapers, the next minute they are driving away on their own.



Also brings to mind the "You're Gonna Miss This" by Trace Adkins.  I love that song, but it does make me tear up.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I read the book about 2 years ago for the first time, I really enjoyed it.  Been waiting forever to see the movie, but every time it was on TV, I would catch it like the 3rd hour in, and I really didn't want to buy it.
> 
> Just got lucky that I happened to get DVR the day before it came on Sci Fi, so that was great.
> 
> I normally can't stand TV movies, but I thought I would make an exception, and so far it's pretty good.  It's kind of strange seeing how they have everything set up, like I always envisioned Larry Underwood and his mom being in some high rise in New York, and here they are in just a regular house.  That kind of stuff just reminds me what my imagination thought when I read the book, pretty cool.



Yeah, the imagination is usually better when it comes to that stuff.  I always got hassled in school for reading the book around the time that the movie came out or was on TV.  Especially for North & South.  LOVE the Mini-Series (although they had some major mis-steps w/ the second book & third book), but got hassled about reading the book in HS.  They just don't always do justice to the books, & they (the books) usually end of being much better than the movies.  But, Stephen King is really picky about his movies. You can always tell when he approves of the movie version...He's in it.  That's one of the reasons they remade The Shining. He liked the second, TV, version better.  I loved the book Four Seasons w/ The Body, The Apt Pupil & The Shawshank Redemption in it (I know, not the true name).  All of those were great stories. Never could get through the last story though, guess that's why they never made it into a movie.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

John, hope your dad is feeling better today.  You too!


----------



## Shannone1

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I read the book about 2 years ago for the first time, I really enjoyed it.  Been waiting forever to see the movie, but every time it was on TV, I would catch it like the 3rd hour in, and I really didn't want to buy it.
> 
> Just got lucky that I happened to get DVR the day before it came on Sci Fi, so that was great.
> 
> I normally can't stand TV movies, but I thought I would make an exception, and so far it's pretty good.  It's kind of strange seeing how they have everything set up, like I always envisioned Larry Underwood and his mom being in some high rise in New York, and here they are in just a regular house.  That kind of stuff just reminds me what my imagination thought when I read the book, pretty cool.




The Stand is my FAVORITE book !!    Most Stephen King made for tv movies seems cheap and skip a lot of stuff so I wasn't expecting much from the movie version of the Stand.  I was surprised though, it was much better than I thought it would be.  I thought the casting was pretty good too.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, I love the casting so far, except for Rob Lowe.  I think he's a horrible actor (except in comedies, he's pretty good in those), and his poor acting is even showing in the movie so far, but that's just me.  Maybe he'll get better as the movie goes on, I just never imagined Nick Andros as being a "pretty boy".

To be honest, the characters so far are more gruff and slimy than I imagined them in the book, but maybe that's because I still mainly remember them towards the end of the book, and not how they were in the beginning.


----------



## 77ed

big kahuna1 said:


> I'll drink to that!  And I will do it by going green...with green beer that is.  Earth Day...Saint Patty's Day II.



I 2nd the motion!


----------



## auntie

Momof626x3 said:


> I had to go blow my nose after reading that! And now I can't get that "Don't Blink" song out of my head. I think I'll go find someplace to drive my kids to today...




Ahh..the fond memories of the days where I'd do the driving. With the "DON"T MAKE ME PULL THIS CAR OVER!"   and the even more precious "OH DON'T THINK FOR ONE MINUTE I WON'T DO IT BUSTER!"  
Best of all...the look on those faces..when I DID pull over.  The quiet in the car..PRICELESS.  
Yep... much as I hate to admit it...I'm gonna miss those days....pass the kleenex.


----------



## Shannone1

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I love the casting so far, except for Rob Lowe.  I think he's a horrible actor (except in comedies, he's pretty good in those), and his poor acting is even showing in the movie so far, but that's just me.  Maybe he'll get better as the movie goes on, I just never imagined Nick Andros as being a "pretty boy".
> 
> To be honest, the characters so far are more gruff and slimy than I imagined them in the book, but maybe that's because I still mainly remember them towards the end of the book, and not how they were in the beginning.



I think Gary Sinise is spot on as Stu Redman. Also love the guy that plays Tom. M-O-O-N that spells Tom Cullen.  Now that I've seen the movie whenever I go back and read the book I am picturing those actors in my mind.  I've read the book probably 6-7 times now.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Colson...That IS a really good movie. Ive never seen a King tv movie I didnt fall deep into, and they ALL last forever. My favorite was "IT", with Tim Curry as Pennywise,the smart-*** evil clown...man, that was GREAT.  I dont like to read his novels, and his 2hr movies are usually too abridged, but the tv mimi-series' are usually really good.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

BigDaddyRog said:


> Colson...That IS a really good movie. Ive never seen a King tv movie I didnt fall deep into, and they ALL last forever. My favorite was "IT", with Tim Curry as Pennywide,the smart-*** evil clown...man, that was GREAT.  I dont like to read his novels, and his 2hr movies are usually too abridged, but the tv mimi-series' are usually really good.



Tim Curry is the BEST!!  LOVE him!!

So is Gary Sinise!!


----------



## Colson39

"Untooned" Jessica Rabbit






Someone is taking classic cartoon characters (there is also a Homer Simpson and Mario from the video games) and "untooning" them, using more realistic lighting and the like...


----------



## Rhonda

Wow - that's really cool!   And....strangely enough....looks exactly like me!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

That IS really cool!  I think Jessica went a little crazy on the lip injection, though!


----------



## WildDisNut

Shannone1 said:


> The Stand is my FAVORITE book !!    Most Stephen King made for tv movies seems cheap and skip a lot of stuff so I wasn't expecting much from the movie version of the Stand.  I was surprised though, it was much better than I thought it would be.  I thought the casting was pretty good too.



All the SK movies mentioned are great. Another great one is Stand By Me about the boys who discover the dead body on the RR tracks.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> "Untooned" Jessica Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is taking classic cartoon characters (there is also a Homer Simpson and Mario from the video games) and "untooning" them, using more realistic lighting and the like...



I think I'm in love.  (Sorry Samantha, only kidding - you know I wouldn't miss your show Friday night for anything).

I think you guys may need a job or something to occupy your time.  I can't believe how many posts there are already.  I would like to take some credit here - it was the movie review John and I did on the first useless facts thread that stimulated this frenzy of posting.  Now, it has a life of its own.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

WildDisNut said:


> All the SK movies mentioned are great. Another great one is Stand By Me about the boys who discover the dead body on the RR tracks.



Yep, that's the one based on the Novella, The Body.  My friends & I were crazy about that movie when it first came out!!  Saw it like 4-5 times in one day!  LOVE that movie. Soundtrack is great too!!  Gotta love Keifer Sutherland!! (Although at the time he wasn't the attraction to the movie.)


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Rhonda said:


> Wow - that's really cool!   And....strangely enough....looks exactly like me!



(time to dig out the trusty ol Joey Tribianni again...) How *YOU* doin?


----------



## RvUsa

Hey look everybody... Rog's ticker is counting days instead of months ....   everybody together 1.... 2 .....  3.....  YEAH!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Hey look everybody... Rog's ticker is counting days instead of months ....   everybody together 1.... 2 .....  3.....  YEAH!



LOL...its getting to be that time to panic!!! I wish my weight loss ticker would move that fast!!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> I wish my weight loss ticker would move that fast!!



It could.  First, get a chain saw, then ........


----------



## RvUsa

Your weight loss ticker moves slower than mine Rog, just mine goes the opposite direction!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I havent lost an oz in 2 weeks. Sometimes, if I weigh in the early morning versus mid-afternoon...I even gain 2 pounds!!! That HAS to have something to do with the tides I think.


----------



## Momof626x3

The Stand was both a great book and movie! Gary Sinese was great in it, and so was the Walking Dude, Randall Flagg (can't think of the actors name). Molly Ringwald kind of annoyed me though. I haven't read the book in about 15 years...I've really got to get another copy of it. As far as The Shining movies...I always thought Jack Nicholson was WAY better. Another one of my favorite SK books was The Eyes of the Dragon. It was kind of different for Stephen King.  The book "IT" really freaked me out since I have an unnatural fear of clowns and spiders!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Momof626x3 said:


> The Stand was both a great book and movie! Gary Sinese was great in it, and so was the Walking Dude, Randall Flagg (can't think of the actors name). Molly Ringwald kind of annoyed me though. I haven't read the book in about 15 years...I've really got to get another copy of it. As far as The Shining movies...I always thought Jack Nicholson was WAY better. Another one of my favorite SK books was The Eyes of the Dragon. It was kind of different for Stephen King.  The book "IT" really freaked me out since I have an unnatural fear of clowns and spiders!



Wasn't "IT" a bird in the book?  Haven't read it, but knew someone who had when the movie first aired on TV. She told me that IT was supposed to be a big bird.  I think the spider in the movie was a much better choice. I don't like clowns, but hate spiders!!


----------



## Colson39

Yea, Molly Ringwald is annoying me so far, I just can't feel her in that role.  I love the guy playing Harold (I think that's the name, the nerdy kid) so far, but he's only made  a small appearance in the first 2 hours I've watched.

Always liked Gary Sinise, so far he's really doing a great job (just my imagination had a different view of Stu, but that will change).

And Jack Nicholson is AMAZING in the original Shining.  I know that SK liked the TV movie better, but I liked the movie version 100x better than the TV version, I couldn't get into it at all.

His character in the Shining is still one of my top 5 characters of all time, I loved him in that movie.


----------



## Momof626x3

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Wasn't "IT" a bird in the book?  Haven't read it, but knew someone who had when the movie first aired on TV. She told me that IT was supposed to be a big bird.  I think the spider in the movie was a much better choice. I don't like clowns, but hate spiders!!



IT was a giant spider in the book too...a giant female pregnant spider...


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Momof626x3 said:


> IT was a giant spider in the book too...a giant female pregnant spider...



Ohhhh, ok, glad I didn't read the book then!!


----------



## Colson39

Well I'm off to Reilly's first pediatrician visit, at least I get a half day off of work for it!   Probably won't be around much till tomorrow, hope you guys have a great day!!


----------



## JCJRSmith

Oh Lordy Lord.....I stay away from the board for a couple of days and come back to find the old thread locked and this one moving faster than a jackrabbit drinking Mountain Dew.  How am I supposed to keep up?


----------



## ynottony99

*No political statement being made.  I just saw this and it made me laugh.*


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

ynottony99 said:


> *No political statement being made.  I just saw this and it made me laugh.*



 Too funny!


----------



## 1goofy1

Just able to get caught up again....wow, I am so glad that this is back.  I so love reading and posting with you quys.


----------



## HappyCamper87

Colson39 said:


> Well I'm off to Reilly's first pediatrician visit, at least I get a half day off of work for it!   Probably won't be around much till tomorrow, hope you guys have a great day!!



Congratulations on Reilly!  He is absolutely beautiful.  

I'm a little jealous because newborns are so precious.  The time will fly, yada, yada, yada...  I'm sure you've heard all before.  But do ENJOY

Hey Reilly - Liz here, from what I know of your folks, you're one lucky little boy!  Great parents, beautiful mom and best of all, they LOVE DISNEY!  Best wishes for a wonderful life.  

Thanks for sharing pictures, he is precious.  Hope mom is feeling well.  MILs are a great help at this time.  I'm a few years off from being a grandma but I'm already lecturing myself that I can not take over once the first grandchild is born.  

Have a great day/evening everyone.  

Sorry I can't contribute to the SK discussion.  But, carry on...


----------



## djblu883

Colson39 said:


> Well I'm off to Reilly's first pediatrician visit, at least I get a half day off of work for it!   Probably won't be around much till tomorrow, hope you guys have a great day!!



I'm gone for a week and come back to pics! Great!!! I'm so glad he got here safe and sound...What a proud family you guys are!!! I'm so happy! I'm a grandmimi now and I still remember helping my daughter with her delivery...good times ahead!!! HUGS AND KISSES to all the Colson  Crew!!!


----------



## jugman

It's really just a harmless little question about this country we live in, but I must have the OK from Rhonda beforehand. It might get this thread closed down.


----------



## Dis Dawg

Jugman, I love your little "Jugman" picture It's so cool.


----------



## jugman

They call me the Jugman for a reason.


----------



## Dis Dawg

jugman said:


> They call me the Jugman for a reason.



And what pray tell is that reason?  
Did you make that Jugman Jug yourself? How big is it?


----------



## Rhonda

jugman said:


> It's really just a harmless little question about this country we live in, but I must have the OK from Rhonda beforehand. It might get this thread closed down.



I'm not saying ok to anything.  Just use common sense, and as long as it's within DIS Board guidelines, you should be ok!


----------



## jugman

I just said that, but I do make those jugs though. That's why I used that name.


----------



## Shannone1

Is anyone watching Dancing with the Stars ??  These kid dancers are amazing.


----------



## Rhonda

No, but I watched Idol!  Andrew Lloyd Weber tonight -- it was good!  I really think it will come down to David Cook and Carlie.


----------



## Shannone1

Rhonda said:


> No, but I watched Idol!  Andrew Lloyd Weber tonight -- it was good!  I really think it will come down to David Cook and Carlie.



I haven't watched it at all this season. 

My favorite reality show is the Amazing Race.  The kids know they are not allowed to talk during that hour when it is on.


----------



## RvUsa

I was watching "deadliest catch" when we got home from the hospital.... that is about the only reality tv I watch.... none of the rest of it is real


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> I was watching "deadliest catch" when we got home from the hospital.... that is about the only reality tv I watch.... none of the rest of it is real



We saw Sid at Epcot in Norway over Christmas. He is a cool dude.


----------



## Rhonda

I just want to remind everybody that we do have new posters on the board and we really should make them feel welcome.  This is a Disney discussion board and people come here for information and to make new Camping friends.  

We have had a lot of drama here lately and we need to get rid of that.  If you feel the need to put certain people on your "ignore" list, then feel free.  But please do not publicly attack other posters.

Thank you!


----------



## clkelley

Check out these kewl vintage (most of them) campers.  This is a group of ladies that do outdoor adventure stuff together and most have restored vintage customized campers to travel in.

http://www.sistersonthefly.com/trailers.php


----------



## RvUsa

Hey Jugman, I have seen you around for a while, LOL.  You aren't the guy on dirty jobs are you.  He made jugs with faces too.  Just wondering, I had never seen them before, and now I see yours too.  How common are they?


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> So I finally got DVR, and recorded "The Stand", based on the Stephen King novel, it was on Sci Fi on Sunday.
> 
> Now, the book is a rather large book, like 1400 pages or something, and I guess the movie reflects that, since I'm having a really hard time watching all 8 hours of it....lol


 
_The Stand_ is Stephen King's BEST novel.  I've read the original version and the later released unabridged version about 4 times.  I've watched the movie countless times.  I think that was Gary Sinise's first BIG part.  The movie really held true to the book, unlike other of King's novels turned movie.


----------



## VACAMPER

Rhonda said:


> No, but I watched Idol!  Andrew Lloyd Weber tonight -- it was good!  I really think it will come down to David Cook and Carlie.



I thought tonight was great.  I'm pulling for David Cook but, Carlie would be my 2nd choice.  I love to hear her talk.  Dreadlock dude needs to go home.


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> I havent lost an oz in 2 weeks. Sometimes, if I weigh in the early morning versus mid-afternoon...I even gain 2 pounds!!! That HAS to have something to do with the tides I think.


 
Too many girls in your house Rog.... you're PMS'ing by osmosis!!! Take two Midol & weigh yourself in the morning.


----------



## RvUsa

des1954 said:


> _The Stand_ is Stephen King's BEST novel.  I've read the original version and the later released unabridged version about 4 times.  I've watched the movie countless times.  I think that was Gary Sinise's first BIG part.  The movie really held true to the book, unlike other of King's novels turned movie.



Christine was pretty close to the book, but the book was scarier!  That was the first SK I read, I fell in love then, and it is still probably one of my favorites.  Wasn't langoliers from "four past midnight"?  That was a great book as well.


----------



## des1954

Momof626x3 said:


> the Walking Dude, Randall Flagg (can't think of the actors name). Molly Ringwald kind of annoyed me though.


 
The actor is Jamie Sheridan.  Molly Ringwald is annoying, period.


----------



## Sonoma

RvUsa said:


> I was watching "deadliest catch" when we got home from the hospital.... that is about the only reality tv I watch.... none of the rest of it is real



This is one of our favorite shows but I forgot it was on tonight.  I'll have to catch it later.


----------



## Dis Dawg

des1954 said:


> The actor is Jamie Sheridan.  Molly Ringwald is annoying, period.



Molly Ringwald annoying? Must I remind you of the greatest movie ever made?

Sixteen Candles!


----------



## RvUsa

Sonoma said:


> This is one of our favorite shows but I forgot it was on tonight.  I'll have to catch it later.



 Catch it later, I get it, see people, I AM NOT SLOW!!


----------



## jugman

RvUsa said:


> Hey Jugman, I have seen you around for a while, LOL.  You aren't the guy on dirty jobs are you.  He made jugs with faces too.  Just wondering, I had never seen them before, and now I see yours too.  How common are they?



 No, but I don't live to far from him. You can go on e-bay and see more, under a search for folk pottery. I am a sixth generation potter myself, but now it's more of a hobby.


----------



## Rhonda

Dis Dawg said:


> Molly Ringwald annoying? Must I remind you of the greatest movie ever made?
> 
> Sixteen Candles!



How about The Breakfast Club???


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> Christine was pretty close to the book, but the book was scarier! That was the first SK I read, I fell in love then, and it is still probably one of my favorites. Wasn't langoliers from "four past midnight"? That was a great book as well.


 
Ha!  Christine scared the pooh outta me!!  I've read all of King's books.  In about the past 8-10 years, his novels have been a variation of the same themes, however.  When SK became big enough to demand to do his own screenwriting, the movies became far better.

The original _The Shining_, was actually far different from the book - probably due to the fact that the special effects weren't advanced enough at the time to do the movie justice.  The remake was much closer to the original book, but the original movie simply had too much of an impact to make anyone take a second look at the remake.

Langoliers was an excellent movie, too.  _"Mr. Toomey's got a knife!"_


----------



## jugman

The greatest movie ever made was Dumb and dumber.


----------



## Sonoma

RvUsa said:


> Catch it later, I get it, see people, I AM NOT SLOW!!


----------



## Rhonda

jugman said:


> The greatest movie ever made was Dumb and dumber.



   No way.  The best movie ever was Water World with Kevin Kostner!


----------



## Dis Dawg

Rhonda said:


> How about The Breakfast Club???



A Classic! How about "Fast Times At Ridgemont High" Aloha Mr Hand


----------



## Dis Dawg

jugman said:


> The greatest movie ever made was Dumb and dumber.



I assume your referring to D&D II.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Dis Dawg said:


> A Classic! How about "Fast Times At Ridgemont High" Aloha Mr Hand



That had to have been one of the funniest movies ever


----------



## VACAMPER

Water boy or the rock


----------



## Momof626x3

RvUsa said:


> Christine was pretty close to the book, but the book was scarier!  That was the first SK I read, I fell in love then, and it is still probably one of my favorites.  Wasn't langoliers from "four past midnight"?  That was a great book as well.



Christine is next on my list of SK books to re-read! I just finished Salem's Lot and it was just as creepy as when I was 16! One book that I don't think I can re-read is Pet Sematary...now that I'm a mom I think it would be too horrible. 

Speaking of books...I just finished one called "Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister"...it was a totally different take on the Cinderella story. It was very good! I'm not sure I can look at those ugly stepsisters the same ever again!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I just rented "the Mist", gonna watch it tonight. Hope it scares the crap outta me, Im constipated!!


----------



## des1954

Okay.... for anyone who cares about MY useless fact.... I got the job at Geico today.  I start on May 12th.  On the upside, they're starting my at a higher rate than I thought they would. On the downside, it was hard to tell my boss at Home Depot that my last day would be May 3rd.  I really like the job a lot, even though it's physically demanding.  

What is going to be REALLY hard, will be the day I have to give up my job as our church secretary.  I'll keep doing it in addition to Geico until I can find a replacement that I'm happy with.

I apologize for the interruption of our book & movie review session.  Now back to our regularly scheduled programing.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Napolean Dynomite (although, I must say, the first time I watched it I thought it was one of the most stupid movies ever)


----------



## RvUsa

Rhonda said:


> No way.  The best movie ever was Water World with Kevin Kostner!



Water World???  OMG!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## Shannone1

Rhonda said:


> How about The Breakfast Club???



Great movie.  Which character was most like you in high school ?? 

The princess, the criminal, the athlete, the brain and the basketcase.

 I would've been a cross between the brain and the basketcase, lol !!


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> I just rented "the Mist", gonna watch it tonight. Hope it scares the crap outta me, Im constipated!!




TMI


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> I just rented "the Mist", gonna watch it tonight. Hope it scares the crap outta me, Im constipated!!


 
Oh yeah.... it will!  It's pretty true to the book.  But please, Rog.... don't scream like a little girl at the scary parts.  It's not manly, you know!


----------



## VACAMPER

des1954 said:


> Okay.... for anyone who cares about MY useless fact.... I got the job at Geico today.  I start on May 12th.  On the upside, they're starting my at a higher rate than I thought they would. On the downside, it was hard to tell my boss at Home Depot that my last day would be May 3rd.  I really like the job a lot, even though it's physically demanding.
> 
> What is going to be REALLY hard, will be the day I have to give up my job as our church secretary.  I'll keep doing it in addition to Geico until I can find a replacement that I'm happy with.
> 
> I apologize for the interruption of our book & movie review session.  Now back to our regularly scheduled programing.



Congrats on your new job.


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> I just rented "the Mist", gonna watch it tonight. Hope it scares the crap outta me, Im constipated!!



Many people disagree with me, but I HATED the Mist.  That movie was awful and I couldn't get it out of my mind for a week.  We can talk more about it after you've watched it....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Deb Thats GREAT.....take some pics in the coveted Orange Apron before ya hand it in though!!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

Momof626x3 said:


> Christine is next on my list of SK books to re-read! I just finished Salem's Lot and it was just as creepy as when I was 16! One book that I don't think I can re-read is Pet Sematary...now that I'm a mom I think it would be too horrible.
> 
> Speaking of books...I just finished one called "Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister"...it was a totally different take on the Cinderella story. It was very good! I'm not sure I can look at those ugly stepsisters the same ever again!



Christine was one of the most terrifying books ever. I read it on my honeymoon  and I couldn't sleep at night. (A few other reasons, as well!)


----------



## Rhonda

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hope it scares the crap outta me, Im constipated!!



Yeah.  We did NOT need to know that.  TMI!


----------



## RvUsa

Way to go DEB!!!  Glad to hear it!  Good things happen to good people.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks for not being a spoiler Shannon!!


----------



## des1954

Shannone1 said:


> Many people disagree with me, but I HATED the Mist. That movie was awful and I couldn't get it out of my mind for a week. We can talk more about it after you've watched it....


 
Na na na na na na!!  Shannone was scared!! 

The movie that scared me was, The Fog!!  My DH loved it because it had Adrienne Barbeau in her prime. (Go figure)


----------



## Rhonda

Shannone1 said:


> Great movie.  Which character was most like you in high school ??
> 
> The princess, the criminal, the athlete, the brain and the basketcase.
> 
> I would've been a cross between the brain and the basketcase, lol !!



I was kind of a cross between the princess and the brain.  I wasn't really quite a princess, and I didn't get straight A's either.  Just someplace in between.


----------



## Dis Dawg

des1954 said:


> Okay.... for anyone who cares about MY useless fact.... I got the job at Geico today.  I start on May 12th.  On the upside, they're starting my at a higher rate than I thought they would. On the downside, it was hard to tell my boss at Home Depot that my last day would be May 3rd.  I really like the job a lot, even though it's physically demanding.
> 
> What is going to be REALLY hard, will be the day I have to give up my job as our church secretary.  I'll keep doing it in addition to Geico until I can find a replacement that I'm happy with.
> 
> I apologize for the interruption of our book & movie review session.  Now back to our regularly scheduled programing.



Congrats Deb, here's how you handle your boss at Home Depot. Walk in wearing nothing but the orange apron, announce that you're quiting and spin on your heels and walk out. He'll immediately forget that you resigned.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I was definately a cross between Judd Nelson and ....Judd Nelson. Born a loser, grew up a loser, and am still a loser!!! But Im the best damn loser I know!! 

Smoke up Johnny Boy!!!


----------



## Shannone1

Rhonda said:


> No way.  The best movie ever was Water World with Kevin Kostner!




I didn't think that movie was all that bad.  I liked The Postman too.  My favorite Kevin Costner movie is "Field of Dreams".  We actually drove all the way through Iowa to visit the movie site last summer.   




3gr8kids said:


> Napolean Dynomite (although, I must say, the first time I watched it I thought it was one of the most stupid movies ever)



It WAS a stupid movie !!  I totally did not get the appeal.  I also didn't like the Borat movie.  I couldn't even watch the whole thing it was so bad.


----------



## des1954

3gr8kids said:


> Congratulations on the new job!


 
Thank you!



VACAMPER said:


> Congrats on your new job.


 
Thank you!



BigDaddyRog said:


> Deb Thats GREAT.....take some pics in the coveted Orange Apron before ya hand it in though!!!


 
Thank you.... I'll try to get a picture!



RvUsa said:


> Way to go DEB!!! Glad to hear it! Good things happen to good people.


And... thank you.... but I'm not good!! (and don't ever think I am  

  )


----------



## BigDaddyRog

You guys have to see Walk Hard


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> You guys have to see Walk Hard



We're going watch it this weekend for Family Movie Night in the home theater.


----------



## RvUsa

I am weird, I loved the green mile, and shawshank redemption.  2 of my favs...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> I am weird, I loved the green mile, and shawshank redemption.  2 of my favs...



Thoser GREAT flicks!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

yes...I just said "THOSER" and made it work!!!!


----------



## Momof626x3

RvUsa said:


> I am weird, I loved the green mile, and shawshank redemption.  2 of my favs...



I loved the Green Mile! I thought the movie was great as well! Shawshank was also a good story and movie.


----------



## clkelley

RvUsa said:


> I am weird, I loved the green mile, and shawshank redemption.  2 of my favs...



I liked both of those movies too


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> I am weird, I loved the green mile, and shawshank redemption.  2 of my favs...



+1 John. The two best non horror SK movies ever!


----------



## Shannone1

des1954 said:


> Na na na na na na!!  Shannone was scared!!
> 
> The movie that scared me was, The Fog!!  My DH loved it because it had Adrienne Barbeau in her prime. (Go figure)




Actually I can handle scary.     I LOVE scary movies !!  I thought this movie was disturbing in other ways.  Maybe because I have a cute little blond haired son about the same age as the one in the movie. 

I haven't seen a good, scary movie in a long time.  There have been gory ones (Decent, Saw, Hostel) but nothing really scary in a long time.


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> I am weird, I loved the green mile, and shawshank redemption.  2 of my favs...



I loved the green mile.


----------



## des1954

Whew.... I've had an emotionally tiring day being all smiles and happiness at my Geico interview & then w/customers at Home Depot. I think I shall revert back to the mean & vicious Debbie & go crash now.

Nighty nite, everyone! 

 
http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb095_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7923


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im not a big gore fan...but I DID like Clinton!


----------



## Momof626x3

Shannone1 said:


> I also didn't like the Borat movie.  I couldn't even watch the whole thing it was so bad.



Borat was rather shocking! I didn't know if I should laugh hysterically or throw up!


----------



## auntie

Congratulations on the Geico job Deb!


----------



## VACAMPER

Good night.  Sleep well knowing you have a new job!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gnite Deb!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> I was definately a cross between Judd Nelson and ....Judd Nelson. Born a loser, grew up a loser, and am still a loser!!! But Im the best damn loser I know!!
> 
> Smoke up Johnny Boy!!!



I picture you as a cross between the kid from Goonies and the kid from Goonies.


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> I am weird, I loved the green mile, and shawshank redemption.  2 of my favs...



Those were both good.  Stephen King theatrical movies are usually MUCH better than the made-for-tv movies.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Don't forget Smokey and the Bandit. Its all about a diesel truck pulling a trailer cross country full of beer in record time. Its just like are trips to FW.


----------



## RvUsa

Pet Semetary was a good movie, but the book was 10x better...


----------



## des1954

Shannone1 said:


> Actually I can handle scary.  I LOVE scary movies !! I thought this movie was disturbing in other ways. Maybe because I have a cute little blond haired son about the same age as the one in the movie.


 
Yep.... that would do it!  (Okay- had to post one more time - but this time I'm outta here) 

G'nite all!


----------



## jugman

Dis Dawg said:


> +1 John. The two best non horror SK movies ever!



SK made those movies?


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> Pet Semetary was a good movie, but the book was 10x better...



+1 again John!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

The Wall scared the hell out of me...but the acid may have had something to do with that!


----------



## Shannone1

des1954 said:


> Yep.... that would do it!  (Okay- had to post one more time - but this time I'm outta here)
> 
> G'nite all!



Night Deb....congrats on the new job


----------



## Dis Dawg

jugman said:


> SK made those movies?



He wrote the books. I don't know about the screen plays though.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Pet Semetary was a good movie, but the book was 10x better...



Whats a book


----------



## Momof626x3

I once read that after SK was finished writing Pet Sematary he put it in a drawer and locked it up because it even freaked HIM out.


----------



## VACAMPER

Did anyone watch Radio.  I loved it.  Made me cry.


----------



## Shannone1

Momof626x3 said:


> I loved the Green Mile!



I refused to read that book until all 6 parts were in print because I didn't want to have to keep waiting for them to come out.


----------



## Dis Dawg

LONE-STAR said:


> Don't forget Smokey and the Bandit. Its all about a diesel truck pulling a trailer cross country full of beer in record time. Its just like are trips to FW.



"West Bound and Down Loaded up and Truckin". I saw that film about 12 times that summer it came out. I think I was 14.


----------



## RvUsa

jugman said:


> SK made those movies?



Yep, I didn't even know that until a couple months ago...

I know your gone, but night Deb


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LONE-STAR said:


> Whats a book


 Michael, youre alot like me, Ive read 2 King books.....I do like Anne Rice though...or did. I read and LOVED the Mayfair Witch series, I liked the Vampire Chronicles too....but other than that....thats why god made BlockBuster!!


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> Did anyone watch Radio.  I loved it.  Made me cry.



Very good movie.  I love Cuba Gooding Jr.  He was good in Radio, Men of Honor, Jerry McGuire.  He is much better than the crappy movies he has been in lately (Daddy Day Camp !?!?!)


----------



## Dis Dawg

Momof626x3 said:


> I once read that after SK was finished writing Pet Sematary he put it in a drawer and locked it up because it even freaked HIM out.



Now that's saying something!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Snow Dogs!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Momof626x3 said:


> I once read that after SK was finished writing Pet Sematary he put it in a drawer and locked it up because it even freaked HIM out.




The book scared the bejeezus out of me!!!  The part about the pile of logs blocking the trail up to the mountain, in the book, it was just F R E A K Y!!  And the description of the circle in the stone and the faces and spirits flying up the side of the cliff.... I have goose bumps right now, and I haven't read the book in decades!!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

Shannone1 said:


> Very good movie.  I love Cuba Gooding Jr.  He was good in Radio, Men of Honor, Jerry McGuire.  He is much better than the crappy movies he has been in lately (Daddy Day Camp !?!?!)



I never was a big "Cuba" fan myself


----------



## VACAMPER

My kids liked snow dogs.


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> The book scared the bejeezus out of me!!!  The part about the pile of logs blocking the trail up to the mountain, in the book, it was just F R E A K Y!!  And the description of the circle in the stone and the faces and spirits flying up the side of the cliff.... I have goose bumps right now, and I haven't read the book in decades!!!



John, it's OK just keeping telling yourself, "It only a movie with Herman Munster in it"


----------



## VACAMPER

the hunt for red october.


----------



## 3gr8kids

I liked "Radio", too ~ great movie.  Another good one is "We are Marshall".

Couldn't even make it through the first 5 minutes of Borat - what the heck was that all about?  That movie actually won awards?  Gimme a break.

Two of my fave's are "Elf" and "Forest Gump".


----------



## RvUsa

VACAMPER said:


> the hunt for red october.



Be careful what you shoot at, most things in submarines don't react well to bullets.

I love that movie.


----------



## Rhonda

The Three Amigos

"Great -- you shot the invisible swordsman!!"


----------



## BigDaddyRog

VACAMPER said:


> My kids liked snow dogs.



Unfortunately, so did mine!!! Thats the kind of movie an actor does to warn the general public that the rest of his movies will be worthless!!


----------



## VACAMPER

We are Marshall very good.  Just watched the one recently.


----------



## clkelley

RvUsa said:


> Be careful what you shoot at, most things in submarines don't react well to bullets.
> 
> I love that movie.



Outstanding movie and book!!  My ex was a sonar tech on a submarine and was REALLY surprised how accurate everything was.


----------



## Shannone1

3gr8kids said:


> "Forest Gump".



Great movie AND great soundtrack too !!


I think the scariest SK story I read was "The Boogeyman".  I believe it was in his "Night shift" short story collection.  I read it when I was about 13 and NEVER sleep with my closet door open "just a crack" to this day !!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Morgan Freeman and Ashley Judd make a great Screen Team


----------



## VACAMPER

I would so panic if I were in a sub.  I'm scared of water.  I even stand backwards in the shower.  Go ahead say it "Your a Freak"


----------



## RvUsa

I haven't watched a good horror story in years, Erica won't, so when am I gonna see one, now I am itchin to be scared.


----------



## clkelley

Just updated the blog with my latest camping trip.  We didn't take many pictures, but had a pretty good weekend with some friends and lots of good food and beverages


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, you asked for it... You're a freak!


----------



## RvUsa

What was the SK short story about the guy who started loosing weight, and couldn't stop???


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> Ok, you asked for it... You're a freak!



Thanks for confirming!


----------



## Momof626x3

Shannone1 said:


> I think the scariest SK story I read was "The Boogeyman".  I believe it was in his "Night shift" short story collection.  I read it when I was about 13 and NEVER sleep with my closet door open "just a crack" to this day !!!



That was definately one of his SCARIEST stories! Now when my kids ask me to close their closet door at bed time I just say, "Yup, sure, right away, no problem at all!"


----------



## Momof626x3

RvUsa said:


> What was the SK short story about the guy who started loosing weight, and couldn't stop???



That would be "Thinner"...written as Richard Bachman but really Stephen King. "The Long Walk" was another good one!


----------



## Shannone1

Movies I could watch over and over again....

1- Armageddon....love Harry Stamper !!
2- Independence Day
3- Robin Hood- Prince of Thieves
4- Married to It (great little movie)
5- Field of Dreams- "Is this heaven...no, it's IOWA"
6- The Three Musketeers "Only a fool would try to arrest us twice in one day"
7- All of the Star Wars movies
8- E.T
9- Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Momof626x3

I loved Robin Hood!

One movie I can watch over and over is The Princess Bride.


----------



## RvUsa

Momof626x3 said:


> That would be "Thinner"...written as Richard Bachman but really Stephen King. "The Long Walk" was another good one!




Thank you, that was a freaky book for me, a big fat guy LOL..


----------



## RvUsa

classics, Animal house, and caddy shack.


----------



## Gatordad

RvUsa said:


> classics, Animal house, and caddy shack.



YES, YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Shannone1 said:


> Is anyone watching Dancing with the Stars ??  These kid dancers are amazing.



I watched the kids and WOW what a show! They are amazing!


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> I haven't watched a good horror story in years, Erica won't, so when am I gonna see one, now I am itchin to be scared.



Reading a scary book is way better than watching a scary movie.  I remember reading a book that really spooked me when I was about 20 years old.  Something about true life hauntings.  It was about 1:00am and I was up all alone.  I was sitting in the living room in a chair in the corner of the room so I could see all around me  When I finished the book I was too scared to go to bed all the way at the other end of the house.  I left the lights on, RAN to my bedroom and JUMPED into the bed so nothing could grab at me from under the bed !!   I slept with the sheets tucked in tightly and by back up against Chad ALL NIGHT !!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I read thinner...I thought it was a diet plan.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Au revoir, gopher


----------



## Shannone1

Momof626x3 said:


> I loved Robin Hood!
> 
> One movie I can watch over and over is The Princess Bride.



I meant to add that one to my list.  Even my kids have seen it probably 20 times now.  "Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father prepare to die". 

"you know- I do not think that word means what you think it means"

"he was only mostly dead"


----------



## RvUsa

I know I said it before, but Pet Sematary was the one that scared me to death, I read that book for like 18 hrs straight, I couldn't sleep till I read the whole book.


----------



## Momof626x3

"Shut up, witch!"
"I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!"


----------



## Momof626x3

I read "It" when I was 14 years old. All through the book it kept saying that IT was whatever you were most afraid of. And it turned out IT was a giant spider and I was like, "WOW that IS what I'm most afraid of!!!"


----------



## Shannone1

Momof626x3 said:


> "Shut up, witch!"
> "I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!"



"You rush a miracle man, you get rotten miracles"

" Is this a KISSING book ??"


----------



## Shannone1

Did any of you read the book of see the movie version of SK's "Secret Window" ??  I wasn't nearly as impressed with the movie as I thought I would be since I am a HUGE Johnny Depp fan. 

Best Johnny Depp movie....Benny and Joon


----------



## Momof626x3

"What about the R.O.U.S.'s?"
"I don't think they exist."

"The Cliffs of Insanity!!!"


----------



## Shannone1

"As you wish"

"Your ears you keep and I'll tell you why... So that every shriek of every child that sees your hideousness will be yours to cherish. Every babe that weeps at your approach, every woman who cries out, "Dear God! What IS that thing," will echo in your perfect ears "


----------



## RvUsa

I don't know about you guys, but I am getting tired, think I am gonna turn in, talk to "yins" tomorrow.

Wow, tonight was fun and relaxing, this is how this is supposed to be!!!


----------



## Momof626x3

"Bow to her! Bow to the queen of slime! The queen of filth! The queen of putrescence! BOOOOO!"

Now, I'd better go to sleep! Good night!


----------



## Shannone1

Momof626x3 said:


> "Bow to her! Bow to the queen of slime! The queen of filth! The queen of putrescence! BOOOOO!"
> 
> Now, I'd better go to sleep! Good night!



Come on guys....we have to get to 300 at least.....


----------



## g8trmom1

RvUsa said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I am getting tired, think I am gonna turn in, talk to "yins" tomorrow.
> 
> Wow, tonight was fun and relaxing, this is how this is supposed to be!!!




Fun and Relaxing....all thanks to the ignore feature of this board!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

G'nite John & Naomi


----------



## RvUsa

Ok I will go to 300....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I'll lend ya a hand


----------



## BigDaddyRog

But then Im gonna watch the mist


----------



## Shannone1

So I am watching Deadliest Catch now and watching the captain who was had about 3 CASES of Red Bull fall asleep at the wheel.  That CAN'T be good !!  I can't never keep the captains/crews/boats straight


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I'll take one more then you got it


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Nite all


----------



## RvUsa

Oh well Shannone got it, nite all.  and congrats LOL


----------



## Shannone1

Hey...I got it.  Thanks guys.  It's pretty pathetic how little it takes to make me happy   Rog...let me know tomorrow what you think of the movie !!


----------



## lisa8200

des1954 said:


> Okay.... for anyone who cares about MY useless fact.... I got the job at Geico today.  I start on May 12th.  On the upside, they're starting my at a higher rate than I thought they would. On the downside, it was hard to tell my boss at Home Depot that my last day would be May 3rd.  I really like the job a lot, even though it's physically demanding.
> 
> What is going to be REALLY hard, will be the day I have to give up my job as our church secretary.  I'll keep doing it in addition to Geico until I can find a replacement that I'm happy with.
> 
> I apologize for the interruption of our book & movie review session.  Now back to our regularly scheduled programing.



I feel so happy/sorry for you.. 
Congratulations on the new job Deb.


----------



## des1954

lisa8200 said:


> I feel so happy/sorry for you..
> Congratulations on the new job Deb.


 
G'mornin', Lisa!!  Thanks!

I was just catching up on the roughly 7-8 pages posted after I left last night!  Wow!  Great books and movies were brought up!


----------



## des1954

Back to Cuba Gooding....

If you haven't seen Boat Trip... rent it!!  It was one of his best comedy movies!  It's about two guys who sign up to go on a gay cruise -but aren't gay- so they can have all the "hot chicks" who work on the cruise ship to themselves.  The Hawaiian Tropic Tanning Team ends up on the ship! 

There is also a scene with a banana that is just over the top hysterical!!


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> I know I said it before, but Pet Sematary was the one that scared me to death, I read that book for like 18 hrs straight, I couldn't sleep till I read the whole book.


 
The book I couldn't put down til I finished it was The Exorcist.  I read it right after it came out.  I think I was 16 or 17.  THAT scared the pooh outta me! (It's supposed to have been based on a true story - YOW!)

I was one of the people standing in line at the book store waiting for each installment of The Green Mile to go on the stand.  

S.K. stole the installment book idea from Charles Dickens who did that so he would have a steady income & not spurts of riches & then living in poverty.

The movie The Green Mile followed the book almost word for word.  Although I admire Tom Hanks, he was all wrong for the role of Paul Edgecomb.  However, this movie is what launched Michael Clarke Duncan's career. "_The name's John Coffey. Like the drink only not spelt the same_."


----------



## des1954

Some more boring details on the job & then I'm off to my morning coffee & paper.

The first 2 weeks of training is spent preparing for the state insurance licensing requirments, then follows 10 more weeks of training.  The office manager already told me to be prepared to be bored once the licensing class is over because of my prior job experience.  I said, "Okay... for what I'm being paid, I can be bored."  

Once training is over, I work 4 - 10 hr days (woo-hoo) and know that for the first year I'll be working Wed-Fri 11a - 930p, Sat 8-630, off Sun. Mon & Tues.  Oh yeah.... I can deal with that!!! You get accrued vacation and sick time after 6 months; profit sharing that is really profit sharing; they contribute generously to a 401K & you can invest up to 50% of your income (which I won't - but it's nice to know I can); decent health, dental & eyecare (which at this point I don't need but nice to know I can pick it up); 4 paid holidays; merit days off (never heard of that); and a lot of other little crap I don't remember.

For awhile I'll still do my job at the church because a lot of it I can do at home via e-mail.  I dread the thought of having to train someone to replace me.  There are 3 programs I use that are pretty "layered" and takes someone who is detail oriented to use & understand.  Also, I coerced the church council into leasing a pretty sophisticated copy center (Riso) that does everything but wipe your butt!  I did this instead of taking a raise - but the newsletters & stuff I produce are very professional now! However, you just can't come in a make a copy without having someone show you how to use the machine.

Okay - I just read this "saga" & I'm bored!!!  'Nuff said for now!

Off to the newspaper!


----------



## ntsammy5

Good grief!  What happened here last night?  10 pages added since I last looked!  And mostly about movies!

WAY TO GO!


----------



## des1954

And now.... some totally useless information unless it comes up in a game of Trivia Pursuit....

The Barbie Doll:

Barbie has had more than 43 pets including 21 dogs, 12 horses, 3 ponies, 6 cats, a parrot, a chimpanzee, panda, lion cub, giraffe, and a zebra.

Her full name is Barbie Millicent Roberts

She is from Willows, Wisconsin & went to Willows High School.

Her younger sister is Skipper.

Her boyfriend of 50+ years is Ken.

She has had cool cars, houses, furniture, a little sister, clothes to die for, more shoes then Imelda Marcos,  and as far as we know, never held a full or part time job. (so just how does she pay for all that stuff?)

This is my contribution to the Useless Facts thread.


----------



## ntsammy5

I'm erasing my ignore list.  I added myself to it and I ceased to exist.  But the voices in my head DID go away!


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> I'm erasing my ignore list. I added myself to it and I ceased to exist. But the voices in my head DID go away!


 
*>>>*POOF*<<<*

My work is finished here!  Bye-bye!!​


----------



## Momof626x3

des1954 said:


> Some more boring details on the job & then I'm off to my morning coffee & paper.



Congrats on the new job! Sounds great!!


----------



## Momof626x3

It's going to be another sunny summer like day here in upstate NY! High of 80! I'm loving all of this gorgeous weather.


----------



## ntsammy5

Momof626x3 said:


> It's going to be another sunny summer like day here in upstate NY!



As in where?  It's raiuning in Buffalo.  Well OK sprinkling and will be a hig of 72.  Our highs are running 15 to 25 degrees above normal right now.  Incredible.  Normal high for this time of year is about 55 and we've been in the mid 70s to high 80s for the last 7 days.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

well, I think I'm caught up on the chatter! 

I can't handle scary books or movies in my old age....I'm way too chicken now!

In Breakfast club,  I would've been the princess.  Wait....I still am.... 

My all time favorite movie is The Princess Bride!!!!!!

~Inconceivable! 

~Mawige. Is what bwings us togever today.

~you truly have a dizzying intellect. 
Wait till I get going!

~I am not left-handed! 
I'm not left-handed either! 

~Life is pain, highness...anyone that says otherwise is selling something. 

~Ever heard of Aristotle? Socrates? 
Yes.
 Morons. 

~Anybody want a peanut? 

~My way isn't very sportsmanlike. 


I'm reading a book right now that makes me think of Rog, for the fact that it takes place in New Orleans.  A few chapters ago they were in a club on Bourbon St called Night of Joy.  It's called "The Confederacy of Dunces".


----------



## Gatordad

Why are you calling Rog  a Dunce???? that's just not right.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> Why are you calling Rog  a Dunce???? that's just not right.



I did NOT!  Stop putting words in my mouth, you stinker!


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> My all time favorite movie is The Princess Bride!!!!!!



Good choice.

My all time favorite is a toss up between Slap Shot and Animal House --


~ Your wife well I can't complete that one here


~ She'll have to take THAT seriously.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Barbie has many sides......


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> Good choice.
> 
> My all time favorite is a toss up between Slap Shot and Animal House --
> 
> 
> ~ Your wife well I can't complete that one here
> 
> 
> ~ She'll have to take THAT seriously.



awesome photo...... Ami called  Rog a dunceeeeeeeeeeeee Ami called Rog  a Dunceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee better than a deuce I guess.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

{sigh}


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> Barbie has many sides......




Apparently so does Ken.....this is his Village People side:


----------



## Shannone1

des1954 said:


> And now.... some totally useless information unless it comes up in a game of Trivia Pursuit....
> 
> The Barbie Doll:
> 
> Barbie has had more than 43 pets including 21 dogs, 12 horses, 3 ponies, 6 cats, a parrot, a chimpanzee, panda, lion cub, giraffe, and a zebra.
> 
> Her full name is Barbie Millicent Roberts
> 
> She is from Willows, Wisconsin & went to Willows High School.
> 
> Her younger sister is Skipper.
> 
> Her boyfriend of 50+ years is Ken.
> 
> She has had cool cars, houses, furniture, a little sister, clothes to die for, more shoes then Imelda Marcos,  and as far as we know, never held a full or part time job. (so just how does she pay for all that stuff?)
> 
> This is my contribution to the Useless Facts thread.




Cool facts...but I hate to break it to you...Barbie officially broke up with Ken in 2004. 
http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/02/12/offbeat.barbie.breakup.ap/


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Cool facts...but I hate to break it to you...Barbie officially broke up with Ken in 2004.
> http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/02/12/offbeat.barbie.breakup.ap/



That's right!  In her 'my scene' videos, she had a thing for some guy named River, I do believe!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thats because she's so phoney, she has such a plastic personalitiy.


----------



## Colson39

Ok, so I'm gone for one afternoon, and there are now 10 pages to this thread.

I just can't keep up...lol.  All I do now is just read the last page...heh


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> she has such a plastic personalitiy.



Yeah, but she does camp.


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> That's right!  In her 'my scene' videos, she had a thing for some guy named River, I do believe!



Ken is trying to win her back though....

"NEW YORK (Reuters) -- He's been to the gym, looks buff and stylish, and now Barbie's boy toy Ken wants to win back the doll he split from two years ago.

After a two-year separation, Mattel Inc. said Thursday that Barbie's long-time suitor wants to rekindle his decades-long romance with his plastic paramour.

Mattel is hoping Ken's return to retail stores can also revitalize the company's overall fortunes. In January, the company blamed sagging Barbie sales for sagging profits. (Watch how Ken blends Orlando Bloom and Matthew McConaughey -- 2:07)

"Ken has revamped his life -- mind, body and soul," Hollywood stylist and Mattel consultant Phillip Bloch said in a statement. "Everyone knows how difficult it is to change, especially when you've lived your life a certain way for more than four decades."

Mattel said in February 2004 that Barbie and Ken had split after 43 years because they wanted to spend some time apart.

Ken, who appears to have spent time in the gym and at the stylist, returns wearing a beach-wear ensemble complete with board shorts and white T-shirt.

For her part, Barbie publicist Lauren Dougherty said Barbie "appreciates the new look Ken is sporting. He really looks great. But we'll have to stay tuned to see whether these two will get back together."

At a press conference unveiling Ken, Bloch said the company was going for a "worldly, European thing," and "definitely wanted to be looking hot."

Mattel's fourth-quarter results January showed an 18 percent decline in Barbie's U.S. sales. The company said that in addition to "tweaking" the Barbie line this year, more dramatic changes would be made in 2007."


----------



## Shannone1

Colson39 said:


> Ok, so I'm gone for one afternoon, and there are now 10 pages to this thread.
> 
> I just can't keep up...lol.  All I do now is just read the last page...heh



You missed some good conversation last night


----------



## PolynesianPixie

That is too funny!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah, but she does camp.



Yes she does!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

And that is the difference between Camping Barbie, and White Trash Barbie!!


----------



## Rhonda

Let's remember this is a family board, and kids read what we're saying!   I'd hate to be the reason some 8-year-old runs to his mom and asks "Mom, what does *** *** mean?"    

Thanks!


----------



## ntsammy5

Rhonda said:


> Let's remember this is a family board, and kids read what we're saying!   I'd hate to be the reason some 8-year-old runs to his mom and asks "Mom, what does *** *** mean?"
> 
> Thanks!



I would NEVER do anything like THAT!

   

Better skip Barbie for a while.


----------



## Gatordad

BigDaddyRog said:


> Apparently so does Ken.....this is his Village People side:




as if Ken wasn't a big enough fanoiche to start with.


----------



## Dis Dawg

Gatordad said:


> as if Ken wasn't a big enough fanoiche to start with.



Mommy, what does "fanoiche" mean?


----------



## surferrat

Rhonda said:


> Let's remember this is a family board, and kids read what we're saying!   I'd hate to be the reason some 8-year-old runs to his mom and asks "Mom, what does *** *** mean?"
> 
> Thanks!



Not like the kids hear us when we are backing up the camper..  

KIDDING RHONDA...!!!!!!!!

I am so gonna get in trouble.....


----------



## Rhonda

surferrat said:


> Not like the kids hear us when we are backing up the camper..
> 
> KIDDING RHONDA...!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so gonna get in trouble.....


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah, but she does camp.



Is that Barbie's little girl in the picture?  

My Barbie never had a Ken, it was GI Joe....and lots of them. 5 Brothers passed their GI Joes down to me. I had the GI Joe Helicopter too. And all GI Joe camping gear. There were no pink tents in our house.


----------



## stacktester

surferrat said:


> Not like the kids hear us when we are backing up the camper..
> 
> KIDDING RHONDA...!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so gonna get in trouble.....



Why does everybody have such a backing issue? I can back my 5'er into a bedroom closet lol. Now if I had to hold it and it was dropable that would be different. I grew up on a small farm and we had gooseneck and tag a long trailers that I used to move around a lot so at 13 I got a head start I guess. My 5'er took a few tries as the axles are about centered and I have an auto slider hitch that moves back and forth so it more pivots than turns.


----------



## terri01p

I hope this post because I really want everyone to see this 5th wheel :

YouTube - DYNAMIC UNIQUE AD VEHICLE


----------



## terri01p

How can you get something from youtube to post ...this is really interesting ?


----------



## stacktester

Easiest way I know Terri is to have youtube open and disboards. Right click on the http address on youtube and click copy and then go back to the disboards page. You will see a earth with a chain link over it. click on that to insert the link then hit the reply button. Hope you're not more confused now lol.


----------



## terri01p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-WKwRZQjHc


Ok thanks Donnie, everyone take a look at this ...lol


----------



## AuburnJen92

Ok, maybe I shouldn't take a night off anymore...geesh!

Here we go to catch up...

Deb-congrats on the new job!  I hope it is going to pay well and you are not too bored during training...

I am not a Stephen King fan, don't like horror.

Favorite movies: My Cousin Vinny and Smokey and the Bandit...classics

Barbies are for girly girls...I used to take the head off my sister's Barbie and flush it, but it always came back...geesh, Barbie was no fun! 

Ok, I promise not to miss another day to catch up on sleep.  I miss too much useless information!


----------



## stacktester

I searched that on my own. Wow that's funny looking. I remember years ago seeing suburbans having a similar hitch with a gooseneck ball. There was a huge tripod type device in the cargo area to support the thing.


----------



## terri01p

stacktester said:


> I searched that on my own. Wow that's funny looking. I remember years ago seeing suburbans having a similar hitch with a gooseneck ball. There was a huge tripod type device in the cargo area to support the thing.




That has got to be old.  It saving having to back ...lol


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Favorite movies: My Cousin Vinny



Great movie !!  My favorite quotes...

" Your Honor, may I have permission to treat Ms. Vito as a hostile witness?" 
" You think I'm hostile now, wait 'til you see me tonight !"

" Oh yeah- you blend"

" My biological clock is ticking like ......THIS (stomping foot)"

"Imagine you're a deer. You're prancing along. You get thirsty. You spot a little brook. You put your little deer lips down to the cool, clear water - BAM. A .....bullet rips off part of your head. Your brains are lying on the ground in little bloody pieces. Now I ask ya, would you give a darn what kind of pants the .......who shot you was wearing? "

Had to edit for the kiddies


----------



## Us3

Why do you want to get rid of your 5th wheel Donnie?  Gas price?


----------



## Shannone1

Name the movie,

"Do..you..want..to..play..a..game ?"


----------



## AuburnJen92

War Games?


----------



## AuburnJen92

Here, I got one....

"You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, punk?"

Name the movie from the quote...


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> War Games?



Yeah, it's on AMC right now.  Matthew Brodrick is so YOUNG !!  I haven't seen this movie in a long time.  The computers are so huge...and so ancient, lol.

Before this was "The Graduate" and I have to tell you.....I was NOT impressed.  I had never seen it before but it's a "classic" so I figured as long as I was stuck home doing laundry I might as well check it out.  I didn't like the characters, the writing or the look of the movie. The soundtrack was pretty good though.


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> Here, I got one....
> 
> "You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, punk?"
> 
> Name the movie from the quote...



That's too easy, Dirty Harry.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> Great movie !!  My favorite quotes...
> 
> " Your Honor, may I have permission to treat Ms. Vito as a hostile witness?"
> " You think I'm hostile now, wait 'til you see me tonight !"
> 
> " Oh yeah- you blend"
> 
> " My biological clock is ticking like ......THIS (stomping foot)"
> 
> "Imagine you're a deer. You're prancing along. You get thirsty. You spot a little brook. You put your little deer lips down to the cool, clear water - BAM. A .....bullet rips off part of your head. Your brains are lying on the ground in little bloody pieces. Now I ask ya, would you give a darn what kind of pants the .......who shot you was wearing? "
> 
> Had to edit for the kiddies



Here is one of my favorites: (edited of course)

"Oh, so you think because you won your first case I am going to marry you!....So then you have to have ask someone for help everytime you try a case..WHAT A "FREAKING" NIGHTMARE!  (edited version with strong new york accent..)

"What is a yoot?"


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Here, I got one....
> 
> "You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, punk?"
> 
> Name the movie from the quote...



Ok, I'm not a Clint Eastwood fan....but I'm pretty sure that is from Dirty Harry.


What about.....

"Me? I'm scared of everything. I'm scared of what I saw, I'm scared of what I did, of who I am, and most of all I'm scared of walking out of this room and never feeling the rest of my whole life the way I feel when I'm with you. "


----------



## Gatordad

I believe the correct quote is "Mr. Gambini, what is a ute?"


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> That's too easy, Dirty Harry.



Ok, I will try harder...

Here's another...if you get this one again, GD, you have to post one...

"No wire hangers, ever!"


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Here is one of my favorites: (edited of course)
> 
> "Oh, so you think because you won your first case I am going to marry you!....So then you have to have ask someone for help everytime you try a case..WHAT A "FREAKING" NIGHTMARE!  (edited version with strong new york accent..)
> 
> "What is a yoot?"



LOL.  Marissa Tomei really made that movie. I want to watch it again now !!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> I believe the correct quote is "Mr. Gambini, what is a ute?"



Yes, yes, I know.


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Ok, I will try harder...
> 
> Here's another...if you get this one again, GD, you have to post one...
> 
> "No wire hangers, ever!"



I know it, I know it    I'll give someone else a chance.....


----------



## Colson39

Not sure how many of you have your own gardens and/or need compost often, but there is a great product out there a friend of mine just pointed me to:

http://naturemill.com/

It actually takes your food waste, and over the course of 2 weeks turns it into compost.  It even has built in filters so there isn't lots of smell or anything.  I just looked through the site, the product is really cool, my friend said he first heard about it on the History Channel (the link to the video on their site is actually from the History Channel show).

Now, it produces quite a bit of compost, so you would actually need to have need for that, but I have to admit, I thought it was really cool (plus very earth friendly on this day after Earth Day).

And no I don't work for them or anything, my friend just sent me this, and I thought some of you that garden and/or have flower beds might be interested 

It's a bit on the expensive side (I think around $300), but man is it cool!!


----------



## Gatordad

Vinny Gambini: It is possible that the two yutes... 
Judge Chamberlain Haller: ...Ah, the two what? Uh... uh, what was that word? 
Vinny Gambini: Uh... what word? 
Judge Chamberlain Haller: Two what? 
Vinny Gambini: What? 
Judge Chamberlain Haller: Uh... did you say 'yutes'? 
Vinny Gambini: Yeah, two yutes. 
Judge Chamberlain Haller: What is a yute? 
[beat] 
Vinny Gambini: Oh, excuse me, your honor... 
[exaggerated] 
Vinny Gambini: Two YOUTHS.


----------



## Gatordad

I want you to get this **** where he breathes! I want you to find this nancy-boy *******, I want him DEAD! I want his family DEAD! I want his house burned to the GROUND! I wanna go there in the middle of the night and I wanna TINKLE ON HIS ASHES


----------



## Shannone1

Gatordad said:


> I want you to get this **** where he breathes! I want you to find this nancy-boy *******, I want him DEAD! I want his family DEAD! I want his house burned to the GROUND! I wanna go there in the middle of the night and I wanna TINKLE ON HIS ASHES




I'm getting a Jack Nicholson vibe.....The Departed ??


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> I know it, I know it    I'll give someone else a chance.....



Oh, Go ahead, we already are on another one...spill it..


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

AuburnJen92 said:


> Oh, Go ahead, we already are on another one...spill it..



Mommie Dearest.

Also in an episode of Wa$ted.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Colson39 said:


> Not sure how many of you have your own gardens and/or need compost often, but there is a great product out there a friend of mine just pointed me to:
> 
> http://naturemill.com/
> 
> It actually takes your food waste, and over the course of 2 weeks turns it into compost.  It even has built in filters so there isn't lots of smell or anything.  I just looked through the site, the product is really cool, my friend said he first heard about it on the History Channel (the link to the video on their site is actually from the History Channel show).
> 
> Now, it produces quite a bit of compost, so you would actually need to have need for that, but I have to admit, I thought it was really cool (plus very earth friendly on this day after Earth Day).
> 
> And no I don't work for them or anything, my friend just sent me this, and I thought some of you that garden and/or have flower beds might be interested
> 
> It's a bit on the expensive side (I think around $300), but man is it cool!!



That's cool Chris!  I want the tumbling one.  According to Sara Snow, if it's properly maintained w/ the correct ratios of green & brown waste, then it shouldn't smell anyway.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Shannone1 said:


> Ok, I'm not a Clint Eastwood fan....but I'm pretty sure that is from Dirty Harry.
> 
> 
> What about.....
> 
> "Me? I'm scared of everything. I'm scared of what I saw, I'm scared of what I did, of who I am, and most of all I'm scared of walking out of this room and never feeling the rest of my whole life the way I feel when I'm with you. "



Was this one answered??


----------



## Dis Dawg

Gatordad said:


> I want you to get this **** where he breathes! I want you to find this nancy-boy *******, I want him DEAD! I want his family DEAD! I want his house burned to the GROUND! I wanna go there in the middle of the night and I wanna TINKLE ON HIS ASHES




Rober Denero, The Untouchables


----------



## Dis Dawg

"What we have here is a total lack of respect of the law!"

"Daddy, Daddy my hat fell off!"
"I hope your GD head was in it"

"Daddy, Look it's a funeral."
"Damn that SOB had alot of friends."


----------



## JCJRSmith

Had to be done!


----------



## PanFanAL

Dis Dawg said:


> "What we have here is a total lack of respect of the law!"
> 
> "Daddy, Daddy my hat fell off!"
> "I hope your GD head was in it"
> 
> "Daddy, Look it's a funeral."
> "Damn that SOB had alot of friends."



Easy Smokey and the Bandit.


----------



## JCJRSmith

Dis Dawg said:


> "What we have here is a total lack of respect of the law!"
> 
> "Daddy, Daddy my hat fell off!"
> "I hope your GD head was in it"
> 
> "Daddy, Look it's a funeral."
> "Damn that SOB had alot of friends."



Smoky and the Bandit


Here's one:

"Its a test, designed to provoke an emotional response."


----------



## JCJRSmith

BTW - if you want to see two laugh-out-loud funny movies, rent "Shaun of the Dead" and "Hot Fuzz".


----------



## Dis Dawg

I've sentenced boys younger than you to the gas chamber. Didn't want to do it. I felt I owed it to them.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

I just moved my vacation time up!!  I'll be on a 2 wk vacation in 1.5 wks!!  May 5 to May 16.  May 8 to May 12 will be at the fort!!


----------



## Rhonda

Dis Dawg said:


> I've sentenced boys younger than you to the gas chamber. Didn't want to do it. I felt I owed it to them.



Caddyshack!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Ok, I'm not a Clint Eastwood fan....but I'm pretty sure that is from Dirty Harry.
> 
> 
> What about.....
> 
> "Me? I'm scared of everything. I'm scared of what I saw, I'm scared of what I did, of who I am, and most of all I'm scared of walking out of this room and never feeling the rest of my whole life the way I feel when I'm with you. "



A quite different "dirty" movie: Dirty Dancing

*useless trivia~filmed at Mountain Lake Resort, about 30 minutes from me.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

My youngest will be 2 in a month from today!!

Oh, & here's my little Mickey...






[/IMG]


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

And as Robin...






[/IMG]


----------



## Colson39

Ok, here's my movie reference of the day...

Hint: The main characters name is also the name of my favorite movie, and my dog, as if that helps 


------------------------------------------------
A- "You a bounty hunter?"

B- "A man's got to do somethin' for a living these days"

A- "Dyin' ain't much of a livin' boy"


----------



## Momof626x3

JCJRSmith said:


> BTW - if you want to see two laugh-out-loud funny movies, rent "Shaun of the Dead" and "Hot Fuzz".



Very funny movies!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Then there's my Pirate....






[/IMG]


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Capt. Jack & his Mini-Me, w/ Will Turner...






[/IMG]


----------



## Dis Dawg

Colson39 said:


> Ok, here's my movie reference of the day...
> 
> Hint: The main characters name is also the name of my favorite movie, and my dog, as if that helps
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> A- "You a bounty hunter?"
> 
> B- "A man's got to do somethin' for a living these days"
> 
> A- "Dyin' ain't much of a livin' boy"



Outlaw Jesse Wales


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Capt. Jack & his Mini-Me, w/ Will Turner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Cute pics!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I have one!!!!

"Darth Vader from the Planet Vulken came into my room last night and told me if I didn't ask Lorraine to the dance he was gonna melt my brains "


----------



## Dis Dawg

So Roy, where have you been for the last fifteen years?
Roy: Well, I uh, well, ya see, I uh... Drinking. Lot a drinking.

 I see. Well, are you still drinking?
Roy: No. I uh... I put... uh... Why, you buying?


----------



## JCJRSmith

Dis Dawg said:


> Outlaw Jesse Wales




The Outlaw JOSIE Wales


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> I have one!!!!
> 
> "Darth Vader from the Planet Vulken came into my room last night and told me if I didn't ask Lorraine to the dance he was gonna melt my brains "



Back to the Future


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> Cute pics!



Thanks!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

PolynesianPixie said:


> I have one!!!!
> 
> "Darth Vader from the Planet Vulken came into my room last night and told me if I didn't ask Lorraine to the dance he was gonna melt my brains "



Back to the future


----------



## Dis Dawg

JCJRSmith said:


> The Outlaw JOSIE Wales



You got me on a technicality


----------



## Colson39

Actually, you're both wrong, it's "The Outlaw JOSEY Wales"...lol


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Back to the Future



Yep!


----------



## Colson39

And here is a picture of Josey Wales (so funny when I get emails saying "Josey Wales" needs to come to the Veterinarian....lol)

Of course, Josey Wales is a she, which continues the tradition of me trying to turn my female dog that I rescued from the pound into a male dog.  I buy blue collars, Beth buys pink.  I won't buy her an outfit, Beth buys her pink Minnie Mouse angel wings...lol

This was two New Years Eve's ago, Beth let her have some of her drink, but didn't realize how much was still left, and Josey shortly afterwards was passed out on the couch...lol


----------



## JCJRSmith

400?


----------



## JCJRSmith

Ooops - off by one.


----------



## ntsammy5

JCJRSmith said:


> The Outlaw JOSIE Wales



Wasn't that the Prince of Wales?


----------



## Colson39

When I was looking up that picture, I came across this one, and I'm sorry, I just had to share it with you guys.

I play Santa every year for a bunch of kids, have been doing it for about 7 or 8 years now.  Let's just say Santa was getting a little crazy before his big debut...lol, this was from 2 years ago


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Awww, Josie looks sweet!  She looks like my dog Matti who we had years ago  

And...well..I suppose even Santa feels frisky sometimes.....


----------



## Colson39

Josey is a great dog, at least after the first 2 minutes when she sees you.  She's very hyper when she first meets people, but after that she's just all love and cuddling.

She's also doing great with Reilly, she just likes to sniff him for a few seconds, then she just sits right near him, almost like she's protecting him.  Don't mess with Josey Wales!!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Colson39 said:


> Josey is a great dog, at least after the first 2 minutes when she sees you.  She's very hyper when she first meets people, but after that she's just all love and cuddling.
> 
> She's also doing great with Reilly, she just likes to sniff him for a few seconds, then she just sits right near him, almost like she's protecting him.  Don't mess with Josey Wales!!!



My mom's dog, Kaya, did that w/ Ben.  Once, when my mom was burping Ben, Kaya kept putting her paw over my mom's hand to stop her b/c she though mom was beating Ben.  (You had to burp him hard to get him to do anything!)  Kaya was a German Short-Hair though.


----------



## VACAMPER

She'll only get more protective of him.  My daughter is 2 and if she's outside and someone new comes up the driveway max stands in front of her and well lets just say you wouldn't go near her. I promise.  We got max as a puppy 2 wks before she was born and their best buds.  they curl up together and watch Mickey Mouse Clubhouse its so cute.


----------



## Colson39

ahh, dogs are the best!

Josey is a mix between a Golden Retriever and a Border Collie.  Which means she looks like a permanent puppy Golden Retriever that can run really fast and jump really high, and is way too smart for her own good...lol.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

VACAMPER said:


> She'll only get more protective of him.  My daughter is 2 and if she's outside and someone new comes up the driveway max stands in front of her and well lets just say you wouldn't go near her. I promise.  We got max as a puppy 2 wks before she was born and their best buds.  they curl up together and watch Mickey Mouse Clubhouse its so cute.



Kaya would probably do the same thing if we still had her.  My brother found a nice family for her to go live with. (She's really scared of car rides anyway, so she wouldn't have made the move to FL w/ us very well.) They had a little girl about Ben's age & a baby a little younger than Leo.  She know sleeps on the daughter's bed from what I hear & goes jogging w/ the dad. (They're very hyper dogs.)

But yes, Josey will probably get really protective of Reilly too!!


----------



## Colson39

VACAMPER said:


> She'll only get more protective of him.  My daughter is 2 and if she's outside and someone new comes up the driveway max stands in front of her and well lets just say you wouldn't go near her. I promise.  We got max as a puppy 2 wks before she was born and their best buds.  they curl up together and watch Mickey Mouse Clubhouse its so cute.



Yea, we were wondering how she would react, because she's now about 4 years old, but she's been absolutely great.  She already seems to want to lay down near wherever Reilly is, it's really cute.

Of course, Josey is watchdog extraordinaire, I swear if someone just walks on the street in front of our house she starts barking, it's amazing how she knows the instant anyone comes near, even if she's on the other side of the house.


----------



## VACAMPER

Max in a cross between a pitbull and dalmation.  Everyone thought it was a big mistake to get him but he's such a good dog.  We adopted him, his mother had been abused she was nothing but bones trying to feed her babies when she was rescued.


----------



## kc5grw

Don't you people ever sleep, work or do anything else? 

I quit reading this thread early last night 7:30p or so. I check in now while I'm waiting on a query to run and there are 241 new posts.  Maybe I'll catch up once I get home. Sheesh.


----------



## Colson39

Don't worry Mike, I'm leaving work soon, by the time I check back in the morning (if I don't tonight), there will be 8 new pages of posts.

It's more like a thread that you just kind of jump into at the end and then jump back out, don't even try to catch up, it's too much...lol.


----------



## des1954

Time for another "guess the movie quote"..

"_I'm 26, and I'm single, and a school teacher, and that's the bottom of the pit. And the only excitement I've known is here with me now. I'll go with you, and I won't whine, and I'll sew you socks, and I'll stitch you when you're wounded, and I'll do anything you ask of me except one thing. I won't watch you die. I'll miss that scene if you don't mind."_


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Time for another "guess the movie quote"..
> 
> "_I'm 26, and I'm single, and a school teacher, and that's the bottom of the pit. And the only excitement I've known is here with me now. I'll go with you, and I won't whine, and I'll sew you socks, and I'll stitch you when you're wounded, and I'll do anything you ask of me except one thing. I won't watch you die. I'll miss that scene if you don't mind."_



oooo! I know...I know!!!!!


----------



## des1954

OK, Ami..... what is it???


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

So, we had Robin, & of course Robin is not complete w/o......





Na, na, na, na BATMAN!!!






[/IMG]

And here they are both together (this was for MNSSHP last Oct.)






[/IMG]


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

So for school last Halloween, Leo was Mickey & Ben was...Ben 10






[/IMG]

And again, together:






[/IMG]


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


 We have a winner!!!

One more & then.... off to The Home Depot!!!

_"Thank you so much for bringing up such a painful subject. While you're at it, why don't you give me a nice papercut and pour lemon juice on it?"_

See youse guys later!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

This was a couple that came to the party.  Thought they were pretty cool. The only ones that I saw do this Disney couple...






[/IMG]

Of course, at the MNSSHP, we saw another duo that was pretty cool, but didn't get a pic of the unfortunately, but they were Kim Possible & SheGo (I think they were mother & daughter).  Would have loved to get a pic, but we saw them in passing, on our way to get lots of candy!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> We have a winner!!!
> 
> One more & then.... off to The Home Depot!!!
> 
> _"Thank you so much for bringing up such a painful subject. While you're at it, why don't you give me a nice papercut and pour lemon juice on it?"_
> 
> See youse guys later!!



That one is way too easy for me.  I'll let someone else get it! 

Have a great time at home depot!


----------



## VACAMPER

Useless info. today my daughter turned 9.  I surprised her with a karaoke machine and 2 karaoke cds, Hannah Montana & High school Musical 2.  Would any mind telling me what i was thinking when i purchased these.  She's only had it for an hour and a half and my head already hurts.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

des1954 said:


> We have a winner!!!
> 
> One more & then.... off to The Home Depot!!!
> 
> _"Thank you so much for bringing up such a painful subject. While you're at it, why don't you give me a nice papercut and pour lemon juice on it?"_
> 
> See youse guys later!!



Would that not be The Princess Bride again?? And the Book is JUST LIKE the movie, great quick read!!


----------



## Us3

Ok, I'll play the movie quote game.....how about this one...

"That's not a bad idea..."  "What?"  "Making a girl......actually making a girl"


----------



## VACAMPER

Cute kid pictures  momofpirate&mickey


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

VACAMPER said:


> Cute kid pictures  momofpirate&mickey



Thanks!!  That's all of them for now.


----------



## Us3

VACAMPER said:


> Useless info. today my daughter turned 9.  I surprised her with a karaoke machine and 2 karaoke cds, Hannah Montana & High school Musical 2.  Would any mind telling me what i was thinking when i purchased these.  She's only had it for an hour and a half and my head already hurts.



LOL!  I have a dd9 too...  We bought her an ipod for her birthday, JUST so *we* didn't have to hear the music all day also! haha


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Us3 said:


> Ok, I'll play the movie quote game.....how about this one...
> 
> "That's not a bad idea..."  "What?"  "Making a girl......actually making a girl"



Wierd Science.

Love that movie....


----------



## Momof626x3

VACAMPER said:


> Useless info. today my daughter turned 9.  I surprised her with a karaoke machine and 2 karaoke cds, Hannah Montana & High school Musical 2.  Would any mind telling me what i was thinking when i purchased these.  She's only had it for an hour and a half and my head already hurts.



Happy birthday to your DD! And   about the karaoke machine!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Ok, here's one...

"I have a very bad feeling about this."


----------



## Us3

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Wierd Science.
> 
> Love that movie....



Right on!  

Oh, and extra points if you know who sings the song?....


----------



## VACAMPER

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Ok, here's one...
> 
> "I have a very bad feeling about this."



Fort Fiends Grand Gathering?


----------



## VACAMPER

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Ok, here's one...
> 
> "I have a very bad feeling about this."



Fort Fiends Grand Gathering? 

Oh Yeah,  They haven't filmed that yet.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Fort Fiends Grand Gathering?



 

Good one!

But didn't Luke say that a bunch in star Wars?


----------



## Dis Dawg

Us3 said:


> Ok, I'll play the movie quote game.....how about this one...
> 
> "That's not a bad idea..."  "What?"  "Making a girl......actually making a girl"



Weird Science


----------



## Momof626x3

I think the worst gift my DS ever got was a pair of "Hulk Hands". Giant green foam fists that make cool noises when you punch something. And on them was written, "do not use to hit people." Yeah right!

Scratch that...I think the WORST thing he ever got was called the "Snot Shot". It was a gun that shoots nasty slimy green hunks of stuff.   It was hanging off all of our trees. And both of these gifts were from my so called friend!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> Right on!
> 
> Oh, and extra points if you know who sings the song?....



oingo boingo

yes, I grew up up in the 80s


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Useless info. today my daughter turned 9.  I surprised her with a karaoke machine and 2 karaoke cds, Hannah Montana & High school Musical 2.  Would any mind telling me what i was thinking when i purchased these.  She's only had it for an hour and a half and my head already hurts.



Happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

May The Schwartz Be With You.


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> A quite different "dirty" movie: Dirty Dancing
> 
> *useless trivia~filmed at Mountain Lake Resort, about 30 minutes from me.




I LOVED that movie.  It came out the summer I turned 15.  At one point I knew every line of that movie.  The "ga gum" heartbeat scene still gets me. If I lived near the movie site I would HAVE to check it out. And my favorite line...

"Nobody puts Baby in a corner".


----------



## VACAMPER

Sad thing is mtn lake is about dried up now.(or was the last time i went up there)


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> I LOVED that movie.  It came out the summer I turned 15.  At one point I knew every line of that movie.  The "ga gum" heartbeat scene still gets me. If I lived near the movie site I would HAVE to check it out. And my favorite line...
> 
> "Nobody puts Baby in a corner".



Well if you're ever in the area I'll show you around!  I planned a wedding out there 2 summers ago...beautiful place!

really sucks about Patrick Swayze right now!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Sad thing is mtn lake is about dried up now.(or was the last time i went up there)



It IS really low!  You can almost walk out to where the middle _used_ to be!


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> Fort Fiends Grand Gathering?



Good one


----------



## VACAMPER

It is a beautiful place. Peaceful.  Well you ladies have a good afternoon. I'm off to pick my oldest up from track.


----------



## Shannone1

Momof626x3 said:


> I think the worst gift my DS ever got was a pair of "Hulk Hands". Giant green foam fists that make cool noises when you punch something. And on them was written, "do not use to hit people." Yeah right!




My son got those one year from my sister.  GRR !!  They smelled awful too.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> It is a beautiful place. Peaceful.  Well you ladies have a good afternoon. I'm off to pick my oldest up from track.



talk to you later!


----------



## Dis Dawg

"What we have here is a failure to communicate"


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Us3 said:


> Right on!
> 
> Oh, and extra points if you know who sings the song?....



Danny Elfman did it, but I can't remember the name of his band right off hand.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> oingo boingo
> 
> yes, I grew up up in the 80s



Yep, that's it!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Danny Elfman did it, but I can't remember the name of his band right off hand.



well, you get extra points....I never realized that was danny Elfman!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Shannone1 said:


> I LOVED that movie.  It came out the summer I turned 15.  At one point I knew every line of that movie.  The "ga gum" heartbeat scene still gets me. If I lived near the movie site I would HAVE to check it out. And my favorite line...
> 
> "Nobody puts Baby in a corner".



I loved it too, the funny thing was, my mom wouldn't let me watch it.  I was 16 at the time, but she had let me watch Flashdance years earlier & bought me the Flashdance soundtrack too!!


----------



## Us3

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Yep, that's it!!



Gotta luv it.  When I go back and watch some of the videos now...they are so "hokey", hahaha.  But we were sooo cool back then, huh?


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> Good one!
> 
> But didn't Luke say that a bunch in star Wars?



Actually one, once.  Bonus points if you know more details about the phrase!!

(I have a very bad feeling about this!!)


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Us3 said:


> Gotta luv it.  When I go back and watch some of the videos now...they are so "hokey", hahaha.  But we were sooo cool back then, huh?



Yeah, the bad thing is, most of us probably didn't really know what cool was!!


----------



## Us3

Ok, one more...now that everyone knows what era I'm stuck in   It's an easy one...but ah, what a great movie!  

"You don't have time to think up there. If you think, you're dead."


----------



## Dis Dawg

Us3 said:


> Ok, one more...now that everyone knows what era I'm stuck in   It's an easy one...but ah, what a great movie!
> 
> "You don't have time to think up there. If you think, you're dead."



Top Gun


----------



## Rhonda

"You gonna eat those wings?"


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Actually one, once.  Bonus points if you know more details about the phrase!!
> 
> (I have a very bad feeling about this!!)



Well, I seem to recall it in the trash compactor scene.  I had many of the Star Wars toys growing up, including the trash compactor filled with little bits of foam and a green trash residing alien dude.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> Well, I seem to recall it in the trash compactor scene.  I had many of the Star Wars toys growing up, including the trash compactor filled with little bits of foam and a green trash residing alien dude.



Actually, it's right before they get caught in the tractor beam.  But, the bit of trivia associated w/ it is... It also spoke by a different character in all 6 movies.


----------



## ntsammy5

like Bud!  They don't watch movies though.


----------



## JCJRSmith

Dis Dawg said:


> "What we have here is a failure to communicate"




One of the best movies ever made:  Cool Hand Luke


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Ok, folks, it's time to go home! Have a good evening, chat at you tomorrow!


----------



## Gatordad

Colson39 said:


> When I was looking up that picture, I came across this one, and I'm sorry, I just had to share it with you guys.
> 
> I play Santa every year for a bunch of kids, have been doing it for about 7 or 8 years now.  Let's just say Santa was getting a little crazy before his big debut...lol, this was from 2 years ago



dude, are those tights???


----------



## Gatordad

Gatordad said:


> I want you to get this **** where he breathes! I want you to find this nancy-boy *******, I want him DEAD! I want his family DEAD! I want his house burned to the GROUND! I wanna go there in the middle of the night and I wanna TINKLE ON HIS ASHES



nobody got this one.


----------



## Dis Dawg

Gatordad said:


> nobody got this one.



Dude look whats happens when you put people on your ignore list. You're no longer in touch with the pulse of the board. Do you feel left out? 

P.S. The answer is The Untouchables


----------



## Dis Dawg

"Get busy livin or get busy dying"


----------



## Rhonda

Dis Dawg said:


> "Get busy livin or get busy dying"



The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Dis Dawg

Rhonda, you're good. But I bet you won't get this one!

"And I don't - like -the panties - hanging - on - the rod."


----------



## kc5grw

Oh, the heck with it. I'm not going to try catch up. It all looks pretty senseless anyway. 


Congrats on the new job Deb. Glad to see you got something. 

I've actually been looking for another position for a while. I have a decent job, but I'm really looking for a change. I thought I was gonna end up in PolyPixie's part of the world but the company closed that req due to the current economic concerns. That one is still a possiblity come the end of Q2. I'll be flying to Raleigh in a bit over a week to interview with another company.  I was all set to cancel the interview because the weren't offering any relocation, but it seems they may be more flexible than they originally indicated. They are really wanting to get me in for an interview. We'll see how things go. I keep trying to find something in my field around Orlando, but nothings hot yet.


----------



## Gatordad

Gatordad said:


> nobody got this one.



I'll give you a hint, De Niro is the one who said it.


----------



## ntsammy5

_I want him dead!_

The Untouchables

or was it Raging Bull.

I forget which.


----------



## Gatordad

Al gets the prize, it's the Untouchables.


----------



## kc5grw

"Marching up and down the square not good enough for you, eh?"


----------



## AuburnJen92

VACAMPER said:


> Useless info. today my daughter turned 9.  I surprised her with a karaoke machine and 2 karaoke cds, Hannah Montana & High school Musical 2.  Would any mind telling me what i was thinking when i purchased these.  She's only had it for an hour and a half and my head already hurts.



just think, hsmusical 3 will be out this fall!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> nobody got this one.



Isn't that from Casino?, nevermind, i just finished reading the 8 pages since i left work at 3, geesh!


----------



## AuburnJen92

kc5grw said:


> "Marching up and down the square not good enough for you, eh?"



Monty Python, The Meaning of Life


----------



## kc5grw

Yup. I just happened to be surfing and turned it on at that scene.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

kc5grw said:


> Oh, the heck with it. I'm not going to try catch up. It all looks pretty senseless anyway.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new job Deb. Glad to see you got something.
> 
> I've actually been looking for another position for a while. I have a decent job, but I'm really looking for a change.* I thought I was gonna end up in PolyPixie's part of the world* but the company closed that req due to the current economic concerns. That one is still a possiblity come the end of Q2. I'll be flying to Raleigh in a bit over a week to interview with another company.  I was all set to cancel the interview because the weren't offering any relocation, but it seems they may be more flexible than they originally indicated. They are really wanting to get me in for an interview. We'll see how things go. I keep trying to find something in my field around Orlando, but nothings hot yet.



 
I was hopeful!

Although Raleigh is a great area.  I lived there for a short while.


----------



## kc5grw

What's really funny is that both of my DDs are convinced that the position there is going to open back up and I'll be offered the job there. They haven't even got to see the area and they're already sold on it. 

Raleigh is closer to the Fort though.


----------



## seabee

Here is a question/discussion starter for you all.... Where do you think is the best place to live? Take into consideration, cost of living, housing, opportunities, etc. I will tell you, DH and I were having this discussion last night because it is OUT OF CONTROL here in Maine. I swear we would be so much better off living somewhere else. We lived just outside of Reno, NV for a while and it was so much cheaper and still nice. DH got hurt and we moved back to Maine to be closer to family, but I think that was not a good decision. So just curious what you all think or have heard.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

This is from my 2nd favorite movie (and book) of all times.  Maybe not so popular as some:

~Nettie and my kids be comin' home soon, and when they get here we gonna' set around and whip your a**.

~Sat in that jail, I sat in that jail til I near about done rot to death. I know what it like to wanna go somewhere and cain't. I know what it like to wanna sing... and have it beat out 'ya. I want to thank you, Miss Celie, fo everything you done for me. I 'members that day in the store with Miss Millie - I's feelin' real down. I's feelin' mighty bad. And when I seed you - I know'd there is a God. I know'd there is a God. 

~Nothing but death can keep me from it. 

~See Daddy, sinners have souls too. 

~You a low down dirty dog, that's what's wrong. Time for me to get away from you, and enter into Creation. And your dead body'd be just the welcome mat I need.


----------



## VACAMPER

seabee said:


> Here is a question/discussion starter for you all.... Where do you think is the best place to live? Take into consideration, cost of living, housing, opportunities, etc. I will tell you, DH and I were having this discussion last night because it is OUT OF CONTROL here in Maine. I swear we would be so much better off living somewhere else. We lived just outside of Reno, NV for a while and it was so much cheaper and still nice. DH got hurt and we moved back to Maine to be closer to family, but I think that was not a good decision. So just curious what you all think or have heard.



Move on down to Va, PolyPix and I would love to have you as a neighbor.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

kc5grw said:


> What's really funny is that both of my DDs are convinced that the position there is going to open back up and I'll be offered the job there. They haven't even got to see the area and they're already sold on it.
> 
> Raleigh is closer to the Fort though.



I have to admit.  It is a really nice area, especially if you love the outdoors!  Dh and I are going to a winery off the Blue Ridge Parkway this weekend that is just gorgeous.  The mountains are incredible and still take my breath away every time I drive into town.  There is a close Knit feeling every where you go.  As much as I'd love to be closer to the Fort, it would be really hard to leave here.  We've lived a lot of places.  I have followed hubby around as jobs took us from place to place.  Nowhere has felt like home until now.


----------



## seabee

We have a bunch of friends down there too, I keep saying that. That's it, house is on the market! LOL.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> Here is a question/discussion starter for you all.... Where do you think is the best place to live? Take into consideration, cost of living, housing, opportunities, etc. I will tell you, DH and I were having this discussion last night because it is OUT OF CONTROL here in Maine. I swear we would be so much better off living somewhere else. We lived just outside of Reno, NV for a while and it was so much cheaper and still nice. DH got hurt and we moved back to Maine to be closer to family, but I think that was not a good decision. So just curious what you all think or have heard.



The economy is just not great these days.  I don't know how Maine is, but I do know that when we travel anywhere, gas is usually cheaper here in VA.  Housing seems to be about average.  Actually, from what I've noticed, Texas appears to have some of the least expensive  cost of living.  My Mom is in Annapolis and she is selling her house for double what ours would be and the homes are comparable!  Jobs seem to be in great demand, people are being laid off in record numbers, I'm sure.  So basically, I'm telling you absolutely nothing here. Look into VA!  Its nice!


----------



## seabee

Maine is nice, don't get me wrong, but they just keep uping the taxes on EVERYTHING, and cutting schools, people are not making anymore money, in fact companies are leaving so there are many, many layoffs, and really nothing for opportunities at all. If my kids were just grad. college I would tell them stay out of state. It really is sad, it use to be awesome here. I know it is probably hard everywhere, but there must be places better than others. I would love to move to VA.  I love that whole area.


----------



## kc5grw

It's surprising but the cost of housing in Texas is incredibly cheap. I have been looking for a new position for awhile and have been really shocked at the cost of housing in other areas I have been considering. I don't think I have found anything that comes close to Texas. If it wasn't for that I think the cost of living here would be really high. Even though we have no income tax, property taxes are high and our sales tax is pretty high(8.25%). Our local tax authority has our house appraised at $184,500, annual property taxes are $4360. Our house is 2700 sq ft on a third of an acre lot and I have a 1500 sq ft shop out back. Now with possibilities open in Raleigh and Blacksburg trying to find a similar property for the same price is impossible. I'm looking at an extra $100K at least to find something in the same ball park.


----------



## VACAMPER

If we had 3 dissers in the NRV we could have girls night out every weekend.  We could all fly to the Fort together for women only trips.  What fun. Come on down.


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> This is from my 2nd favorite movie (and book) of all times.  Maybe not so popular as some:
> 
> ~Nettie and my kids be comin' home soon, and when they get here we gonna' set around and whip your a**.
> 
> ~Sat in that jail, I sat in that jail til I near about done rot to death. I know what it like to wanna go somewhere and cain't. I know what it like to wanna sing... and have it beat out 'ya. I want to thank you, Miss Celie, fo everything you done for me. I 'members that day in the store with Miss Millie - I's feelin' real down. I's feelin' mighty bad. And when I seed you - I know'd there is a God. I know'd there is a God.
> 
> ~Nothing but death can keep me from it.
> 
> ~See Daddy, sinners have souls too.
> 
> ~You a low down dirty dog, that's what's wrong. Time for me to get away from you, and enter into Creation. And your dead body'd be just the welcome mat I need.




The Color Purple


----------



## Dis Dawg

seabee said:


> Here is a question/discussion starter for you all.... Where do you think is the best place to live? Take into consideration, cost of living, housing, opportunities, etc. I will tell you, DH and I were having this discussion last night because it is OUT OF CONTROL here in Maine. I swear we would be so much better off living somewhere else. We lived just outside of Reno, NV for a while and it was so much cheaper and still nice. DH got hurt and we moved back to Maine to be closer to family, but I think that was not a good decision. So just curious what you all think or have heard.



It's tough to beat Metro Atlanta.


----------



## Momof626x3

PolynesianPixie said:


> This is from my 2nd favorite movie (and book) of all times.  Maybe not so popular as some:
> 
> ~Nettie and my kids be comin' home soon, and when they get here we gonna' set around and whip your a**.
> 
> ~Sat in that jail, I sat in that jail til I near about done rot to death. I know what it like to wanna go somewhere and cain't. I know what it like to wanna sing... and have it beat out 'ya. I want to thank you, Miss Celie, fo everything you done for me. I 'members that day in the store with Miss Millie - I's feelin' real down. I's feelin' mighty bad. And when I seed you - I know'd there is a God. I know'd there is a God.
> 
> ~Nothing but death can keep me from it.
> 
> ~See Daddy, sinners have souls too.
> 
> ~You a low down dirty dog, that's what's wrong. Time for me to get away from you, and enter into Creation. And your dead body'd be just the welcome mat I need.



The Color Purple? I haven't seen that one in years, but it was a good one!


----------



## kc5grw

Just looked at the radar. And got a big ol t-storm rolling this way. Should be over our house in an hour. It doesn't look like this one will be quite as big a monster as the one last week though.


----------



## Dis Dawg

"I was born a poor black child"

"That man hates cans"


----------



## Us3

We lived in Dallas (suburbs) and the cost of living and jobs are great!  We moved to the Atlanta area with DH's job.  The economy is pretty much the same here....good jobs and cost of living is good.  We are close to Lake Sidney Lanier, near the city but far enough removed, lots of trees and the "mountains" are not far away...so I really like it here.

Mike-before we left Dallas, dh had job offers within his company to move to Seattle, KC, New Jersey or Atlanta.  Seattle was my first choice because I love the Pacific northwest, but its WAY too expensive...the cost of living is off the charts!  We had our pro's and con's for each city and a pro for Atlanta was that it was we would be MUCH closer to WDW!


----------



## kc5grw

I won't even consider the west coast. My search is mainly focused in Texas and the southeast.


----------



## TheFlame

Dis Dawg said:


> "I was born a poor black child"
> 
> "That man hates cans"




MY favorite movie EVER!   

*THE JERK*


----------



## VACAMPER

No offense to you GA people but everytime we drive through the savannah area on our way to wdw it smells really, really bad.  I couldn't stand that. Gotta have my fresh mtn. air.


----------



## Us3

kc5grw said:


> It's surprising but the cost of housing in Texas is incredibly cheap. I have been looking for a new position for awhile and have been really shocked at the cost of housing in other areas I have been considering. I don't think I have found anything that comes close to Texas. If it wasn't for that I think the cost of living here would be really high. Even though we have no income tax, property taxes are high and our sales tax is pretty high(8.25%). Our local tax authority has our house appraised at $184,500, annual property taxes are $4360. Our house is 2700 sq ft on a third of an acre lot and I have a 1500 sq ft shop out back. Now with possibilities open in Raleigh and Blacksburg trying to find a similar property for the same price is impossible. I'm looking at an extra $100K at least to find something in the same ball park.



Check out area's north of Atlanta.  Nice traditional homes, larger lots (if you buy a home that is around 5-15 years old), good schools.  Closest thing we found comparable to Dallas!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

500?


----------



## Dis Dawg

TheFlame said:


> MY favorite movie EVER!
> 
> *THE JERK*



Ding Ding Ding we have a winner!


----------



## seabee

That would be fun!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

OK here's a long one.

What are the chances of a guy like you and a girl like me... ending up together?
Well, that's pretty difficult to say.

Hit me with it! I've come a long way to see you, Mary. The least you can do is level with me. What are my chances?
Not good.

You mean, not good like one out of a hundred?                                            I'd say more like one out of a million.
[pause]
 So you're telling me there's a chance.


----------



## Dis Dawg

VACAMPER said:


> No offense to you GA people but everytime we drive through the savannah area on our way to wdw it smells really, really bad.  I couldn't stand that. Gotta have my fresh mtn. air.



That's all our pollution from Atlanta. We ship it South so we don't have to smell it.


----------



## seabee

I love our land here, and I have had a hard time finding something comparible. We have aprx.4 acres(mostly wooded) and the house 3000sqft. We don't have any neighbors, that are close to us anyway. But we are only 6 mins from town. The area where we are is nice, it is just the cost, schools, opportunities, etc. that are lacking. I actually would give up some of the sqfootage of the house, but I do like the privacy we have with our land.


----------



## jugman

Does anyone think some of these companies might be leaving one state to go to one with less taxes?


----------



## Dis Dawg

seabee said:


> I love our land here, and I have had a hard time finding something comparible. We have aprx.4 acres(mostly wooded) and the house 3000sqft. We don't have any neighbors, that are close to us anyway. The area where we are is nice, it is just the cost, schools, opportunities, etc. I actually would give up some of the sqfootage of the house, but I do like the privacy we have with our land.



It sounds lovely!


----------



## TheFlame

Dis Dawg said:


> OK here's a long one.
> 
> What are the chances of a guy like you and a girl like me... ending up together?
> Well, that's pretty difficult to say.
> 
> Hit me with it! I've come a long way to see you, Mary. The least you can do is level with me. What are my chances?
> Not good.
> 
> You mean, not good like one out of a hundred?                                            I'd say more like one out of a million.
> [pause]
> So you're telling me there's a chance.



My better half's fav        DUMB AND DUMBER??


----------



## heatair

Us3 said:


> Check out area's north of Atlanta.  Nice traditional homes, larger lots (if you buy a home that is around 5-15 years old), good schools.  Closest thing we found comparable to Dallas!



Understand that I've lived in Georgia all my life and in the Atlanta area most of it.  I currently live northwest of Atlanta.

If you live in the 'burbs and work inside the Perimeter (what some of us call I-285), be prepared for traffic.

I really like the city, but the morons that drive here are bad enough.  If it rains, the moron factor multiplies exponentially.   

From my handle, you may realize what I do for a living.  The weather isn't bad here, not too hot (mid 90's) in the summer, but the humidity can be oppressive.  We handle it rather well for the most part, but can really suffer during times that it stays below freezing for more than a day (the record was about 30 hours that it didn't get above freezing about 3 years ago).

I can really hate this city, but I can really love it too.  Does that make sense?

Jeff


----------



## VACAMPER

We're kinda secluded to. The only people beside us is my BIL and his family. We're way off the road.  Great for the kids.  I grew up in the country as well so i don't think i could ever live in a city.


----------



## Dis Dawg

TheFlame said:


> My better half's fav        DUMB AND DUMBER??



The Flame knows all my quotes. Maybe we are one in the same


----------



## Dis Dawg

But you said you'd eat whale blubber.

She'll be eating blubber all right, just as soon as I free "Willy."


----------



## Us3

heatair said:


> Understand that I've lived in Georgia all my life and in the Atlanta area most of it.  I currently live northwest of Atlanta.
> 
> If you live in the 'burbs and work inside the Perimeter (what some of us call I-285), be prepared for traffic.
> 
> I really like the city, but the morons that drive here are bad enough.  If it rains, the moron factor multiplies exponentially.
> 
> From my handle, you may realize what I do for a living.  The weather isn't bad here, not too hot (mid 90's) in the summer, but the humidity can be oppressive.  We handle it rather well for the most part, but can really suffer during times that it stays below freezing for more than a day (the record was about 30 hours that it didn't get above freezing about 3 years ago).
> 
> I can really hate this city, but I can really love it too.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Jeff



DH commutes down 400  ...but at flexible times so its not too bad.  If Mike does any commuting on the north side of Dallas from Mesquite, he is probably familiar with that kind of traffic...ugh.  We only have a 1 acre lot, but the neighborhood is beautiful with the trees and views of the mountains from higher area's in the neighborhood.  The house prices are similar to Dallas up here by the lake...but a bit higher closer to the city.


----------



## kc5grw

Us3 said:


> Check out area's north of Atlanta. Nice traditional homes, larger lots (if you buy a home that is around 5-15 years old), good schools. Closest thing we found comparable to Dallas!


 
Haven't had anything interesting pop up for the Atlanta area. The real problem is that a great number of the jobs that fit my current field are on the west coast or north east. Just no wanna go there. 

Where did you live when you were in the Dallas area?


----------



## seabee

VACAMPER said:


> We're kinda secluded to. The only people beside us is my BIL and his family. We're way off the road.  Great for the kids.  I grew up in the country as well so i don't think i could ever live in a city.



I feel the same way. My brother lives in Boston and loves it, I could never do that. I like the small town, outskirts kind of place. I don't like being far from things, but I don't want to be right in the middle of it all either. I guess, I just want my cake and to eat it too!


----------



## kc5grw

18 miles on 635 from Mesquite to 75 and 635.


----------



## VACAMPER

Anyone watching idol.  Why is Carlie in the btm 2?


----------



## kc5grw

Because these are the same people that eventually elect our representatives.


----------



## Rhonda

kc5grw said:


> Because these are the same people that eventually elect our representatives.



LOL!

She should NOT be in the bottom 2!  But people forget that this is a SINGING competition, not a popularity competition!  Jason should be going home tonight, IMO!


----------



## Us3

kc5grw said:


> 18 miles on 635 from Mesquite to 75 and 635.



I'll share your face for that traffic!  

We lived in Firewheel just north of 190.  Think about the taxes also...we paid $5200 a year there...here it's only $1300!   If you don't mind me asking...what is your field?  Lot's of technology here similar to Texas cities.


----------



## TheFlame

Dis Dawg said:


> But you said you'd eat whale blubber.
> 
> She'll be eating blubber all right, just as soon as I free "Willy."


----------



## Us3

VACAMPER said:


> Anyone watching idol.  Why is Carlie in the btm 2?



No no...dont tell!  We are recording it..and about to watch it now! 

But my two fav's are two of the guys!


----------



## kc5grw

I am a Photolithography Process Engineer at Tiny Income.  

I used to play a lot of golf on the old courses at Firewheel.


----------



## VACAMPER

Jason should have went home a long time ago.  As long as David Cook wins i'll get over it.


----------



## VACAMPER

Us3 said:


> No no...dont tell!  We are recording it..and about to watch it now!
> 
> But my two fav's are two of the guys!



Sorry, not another word.  OMG! OMG!  They just told.


----------



## auntie

Boy, I'm jealous with all this talk of the lovely places you all live. 
Don't move to L.I. unless you can afford astronomical taxes.., traffic, and congestion. We are in a suburb of NYC.  We are paying $8,000 in taxes. That is for a 100 X 100 lot.  We don't move..because our taxes are very "reasonable" for the area. Paying anywhere from $10,000 to $14,000 for an average size home..maybe 3 or 4 bedrooms, is the norm.  Only the entire county has been reassessed and the taxes are going through the roof..literally.(they will catch up with us soon)Young people here are moving off the island, because there is NO WAY they would ever be able to afford a home. Our home..which is 3 bedrooms..and older colonial appraised for $650,000 last year. Even with the economy bringing the prices down..it's still not affordable for a young person starting out. My son is a police officer..and he lived in his own place for 4 years..but has since moved home hoping to save some money.  Our schools are funded  by the property taxes. We have a problem now with our single family homes now being occupied by two and three families ...illegally. Then our schools have to educate the families occupying those homes. Only our taxes and funding are based on "single family" occupancy.   Having the town enforce the single family occupancy is a problem because there aren't enough employees to check out every complaint. Even when they do...it's not long before another home is occupied with several families instead of one.  We are in an area that my husband lived all his life, and his mother and grandmother before him. My kids actually went to the same schools as their great grandmother. Only..that was another time, and our once small town has what we used to call "city" problems.  If we could move..we would, and likely will when my youngest finishes high school in two years. I would miss the beaches..but I figure I can visit!


----------



## Colson39

Dis Dawg said:


> But you said you'd eat whale blubber.
> 
> She'll be eating blubber all right, just as soon as I free "Willy."



Getting a little risque there with your quotes   lol


----------



## Us3

VACAMPER said:


> We're kinda secluded to. The only people beside us is my BIL and his family. We're way off the road.  Great for the kids.  I grew up in the country as well so i don't think i could ever live in a city.



We are talking about a trip up that way this July!   I'll have to get you and PolyPix to recommend some camping up that way!  Perhap's a girls night of Kungaloosh too!


----------



## VACAMPER

Us3 said:


> We are talking about a trip up that way this July!   I'll have to get you and PolyPix to recommend some camping up that way!  Perhap's a girls night of Kungaloosh too!



Sounds good just let me know when.  Where will you be visiting?


----------



## jugman

Yep, I got it.


----------



## Colson39

I admit it, I watch American Idol, and to be honest, this happens every year.  It always comes down to 2 people, and the rest just fight it out, but they really have no chance.

The two Davids are going to the finals easily, and why I think it's pretty craptacular that two girls that sang their hearts out were in the bottom two (while two people that absolutely murdered their songs were safe), it happens every year.

When it gets to about 6 or 7 left, it becomes a popularity contest among those that aren't in the top two.   

Ok, I'm going to go watch the Deadliest Catch now so I can get my manhood back...lol.


----------



## Shannone1

Well, if it weren't for our economy I would suggest Michigan to anyone.  It's one of the prettiest state's I've seen.  Tons of lakes, beautiful coastlines,four distinct seasons all with fun recreation, friendly mid-western people, lots of good sports teams, etc.

However the real estate and job markets are horrible here right now


----------



## VACAMPER

I think you lost your manhood when you posted about crying like a baby when little Reilly was born.  Just kidding.  My husband cried too.  Your not alone. It just shows that you'll be a good dad.

And your right, it happens every year.


----------



## Gatordad

no, the photo of him in tights did it.


----------



## kc5grw

Well once I get my DDs out of HS and through college I'm sure I'll become a lot more flexible what I am looking for in a job and location.


----------



## VACAMPER

Quit work and make your spouse support you like i did.


----------



## Colson39

VACAMPER said:


> I think you lost your manhood when you posted about crying like a baby when little Reilly was born.  Just kidding.  My husband cried too.  Your not alone. It just shows that you'll be a good dad.
> 
> And your right, it happens every year.



I was just teaching Reilly how to cry, that's what all good dad's do...lol 



> no, the photo of him in tights did it.



Hey, when I bought the Santa outfit 8 years ago, they weren't tights


----------



## kc5grw

Actually my DDs keep telling me that they're gonna get rich and famous and support us.


----------



## auntie

kc5grw said:


> Actually my DDs keep telling me that they're gonna get rich and famous and support us.




From their lips to God's ears!


----------



## VACAMPER

kc5grw said:


> Actually my DDs keep telling me that they're gonna get rich and famous and support us.



Wouldn't that be nice.  If I don't go back to work mine will be working to pay their own way through school.


----------



## 3gr8kids

seabee said:


> Here is a question/discussion starter for you all.... Where do you think is the best place to live? Take into consideration, cost of living, housing, opportunities, etc. I will tell you, DH and I were having this discussion last night because it is OUT OF CONTROL here in Maine. I swear we would be so much better off living somewhere else. We lived just outside of Reno, NV for a while and it was so much cheaper and still nice. DH got hurt and we moved back to Maine to be closer to family, but I think that was not a good decision. So just curious what you all think or have heard.



Not sure where the best place to live is, but I can tell you that it's NOT Massachusetts!  The price of homes is unbelievable, jobs seem to be getting harder to find, taxes are out of control, our government officials are nothing but a bunch of clowns with zero common sense (a la Ted Kennedy), the schools are getting worse, I could go on and on (sadly).  If it weren't for my DH's job, I would LOVE to move south to maybe North Carolina (or with you SB to Virginia next to PP and VAC ~ pick us up on your way down ~ we'll have Kungaloosh nights for sure, lol!!)


----------



## Us3

I just realized....what is Chris doing here at this hour?  I'm not sure why I'm here at this hour...


----------



## Gatordad

Hey, when I bought the Santa outfit 8 years ago, they weren't tights :santa

now that was funny


----------



## Dis Dawg

TheFlame said:


>



"Me Myself and Irene"


----------



## 3gr8kids

Colson39 said:


> Ok, I'm going to go watch the Deadliest Catch now so I can get my manhood back...lol.



Ummmm, yeah, after the pic of the Santa spandex, God called, He WANTS your manhood back.


----------



## kc5grw

I'm watching a big ol red blob on TV moving this direction.


----------



## Rhonda

kc5grw said:


> I'm watching a big ol red blob on TV moving this direction.



Stay safe!  Maybe you should unplug your computer...


----------



## Colson39

Us3 said:


> I just realized....what is Chris doing here at this hour?  I'm not sure why I'm here at this hour...



I do randomly check in at night time, I just normally don't post much, just catch up so that I don't have 30 different threads to catch up on in the morning...lol.  I didn't check in last night, and I'm not joking, I had almost 20 threads in my subscribed threads to read up on this morning, so I try to limit it as best I can   And that's 20 threads in the camping forum, jeesh!  

I remember when I used to be able to come into work in the morning and maybe see 5 new posts overnight (I'm sure Rhonda longs for those days as well...heh).

I normally do it before I go to bed, so I normally don't want to spend too much time posting, otherwise I would be up all night in this thread like you freaks...


----------



## kc5grw

Then I'd miss all this.  

Hey, this is post 500 for me. WooHoo.


----------



## seabee

Colson39 said:


> Ok, I'm going to go watch the Deadliest Catch now so I can get my manhood back...lol.



I love Deadliest Catch!


----------



## VACAMPER

Ok, everybody wants to move to VA so, i thought that i would turn my 5 acres in to a campground and you all can just live out of your campers and not have a house payment.  no one would have to work and we could sit around the campfire everynight and drink kungaloosh. No worries.


----------



## Us3

kc5grw said:


> I'm watching a big ol red blob on TV moving this direction.



Ugh, I don't miss spring time in Texas...time to call family there....


----------



## 3gr8kids

VACAMPER said:


> Ok, everybody wants to move to VA so, i thought that i would turn my 5 acres in to a campground and you all can just live out of your campers and not have a house payment.  no one would have to work and we could sit around the campfire everynight and drink kungaloosh. No worries.




I'm in!!


----------



## kc5grw

The really heavy stuff is rolling through the southern half of Dallas county and below.


----------



## seabee

Colson39 said:


> I normally do it before I go to bed, so I normally don't want to spend too much time posting, otherwise I would be up all night in this thread like you freaks...



It is so true.


----------



## auntie

3gr8kids said:


> Not sure where the best place to live is, but I can tell you that it's NOT Massachusetts!  The price of homes is unbelievable, jobs seem to be getting harder to find, taxes are out of control, our government officials are nothing but a bunch of clowns with zero common sense (a la Ted Kennedy), the schools are getting worse, I could go on and on (sadly).  If it weren't for my DH's job, I would LOVE to move south to maybe North Carolina (or with you SB to Virginia next to PP and VAC ~ pick us up on your way down ~ we'll have Kungaloosh nights for sure, lol!!)




Massachusetts....Long Island..... Tomato..Tom-ah-to..

Sounds like our states have alot in common. We have several neighbors who have relocated to North Carolina.  Our one neighbor..the husband works for the State Department as a translater. They wanted to transfer him there. They researched the area and were ready to go when for some reason the transfer fell through. They liked the area so much, they decided to go anyway. He was able to get a different position.


----------



## seabee

VACAMPER said:


> Ok, everybody wants to move to VA so, i thought that i would turn my 5 acres in to a campground and you all can just live out of your campers and not have a house payment.  no one would have to work and we could sit around the campfire everynight and drink kungaloosh. No worries.



I will be there in 13 hours!!


----------



## Us3

seabee said:


> I love Deadliest Catch!



We use to watch that and Ice Road Truckers   DH reclaiming his manhood in this house of all girls (me and 3 dd's)


----------



## McRed

What Big Red Blob?


----------



## Colson39

See, you guys are already keeping me up in this thread, I swear it's like a drug or something...lol.

Ok, time to go try to get some sleep...

<insert Frank Sinatra>

"Luck be a quiet Reillyyyyyyyyyyy, tonight!"

P.S. He actually is rather quiet at night, but it can't help to sing a song to hope it stays that way

Have a great night all, I look forward to 10 new pages by morning...lol


----------



## seabee

We watched Ice Road Truckers too. I couldn't imagine that job, I held my breath just watching the show, let alone actually driving it!


----------



## Us3

kc5grw said:


> The really heavy stuff is rolling through the southern half of Dallas county and below.



Nice, my family is in the Red Oak/Waxahachie area...


----------



## auntie

VACAMPER said:


> Ok, everybody wants to move to VA so, i thought that i would turn my 5 acres in to a campground and you all can just live out of your campers and not have a house payment.  no one would have to work and we could sit around the campfire everynight and drink kungaloosh. No worries.





3gr8kids said:


> I'm in!!





seabee said:


> I will be there in 13 hours!!




Save a site for me!


----------



## 3gr8kids

G'nite Chris


----------



## seabee

sleep tight!


----------



## Us3

auntie said:


> Save a site for me!



Site #4 for us!


----------



## kc5grw

I used to have a lightning rod on my house (some people called it Ham radio antenna).  We took a direct hit by lightning in a t-storm 9 years ago.      Took out both my A/C units in the attic and a whole bunch of other electronics. It split the radio antenna into 3 pieces and blew a couple of radials off my TV antenna. I still have a black spot on the wall behind my entertainment center where it blew up a surge protector.


----------



## kc5grw

Us3 said:


> Nice, my family is in the Red Oak/Waxahachie area...


 
Ouch. They're getting hit pretty hard right now, heavy rain and high winds mostly. The worst cell is just north of Hillsboro.


----------



## clkelley

North Alabama is a great area.  High Tech defense jobs in Huntsville, low, low property taxes. Reasonable housing.  My 1500 sf 3BR, 2BA all brick home with 2 car garage on a 1/3 acre lot is worth about $150,000 (we paid $80K for it about 12 years ago) and I pay about $700 a year in property taxes.  Sales tax is 8%.  New construction is running about $160K - $500K for average to high end homes.  My commute to Research Park is 3.5 miles


----------



## RvUsa

Why for he call us freaks???


----------



## Rhonda

I'm sure he meant that in the best way possible!


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> Why for he call us freaks???




Very insensitive to our feelings...even if it's true..he didn't have to say it.


----------



## VACAMPER

May Reilly let rest well tonight.


----------



## RvUsa

That really hurt, I am not a freak, I am an eccentric! LOL


----------



## Us3

Ok, we just finished AI and I'm happy with the results.  I have never been a fan of the person who left!


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> That really hurt, I am not a freak, I am an eccentric! LOL




I know..that's what I always tell people about you..

of course I'm kidding..we all know you're a sweetheart!


----------



## VACAMPER

You don't like tatoos?  I liked to hear her talk more than sing.  Like I said before David Cook better win.


----------



## RvUsa

Boy this has been another long day, dad is still in hospital, and I had to mow for the first time today, only 7 acres .  The first time of many I am sure.....
We also are getting the new version of the board up and running, it is cool, but still needs a few tweaks, so I have to wait up for my little buddy to log on.... YAWN


----------



## auntie

Sorry to hear about your dad still in the hospital John..how's he doing?


----------



## auntie

Driving home from work today, I saw two gas stations with $4.01...premium. Regular was $3.73. Can't freakin' believe it!


----------



## Us3

VACAMPER said:


> You don't like tatoos?  I liked to hear her talk more than sing.  Like I said before David Cook better win.



Dont have a problem with them at all...for some reason I just didn't like her.  They called her voice power singing...it sounded like shouting to me??   Cook is def my kind of music!


----------



## RvUsa

Now has bronchitis and full blown pneumonia.... Yikes, doc said today he will be there for a few more days at least.


----------



## VACAMPER

John, hope your dad gets well soon. 

Good night folks.  I'm finishing up forrest gump and calling it a night.


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> Now has bronchitis and full blown pneumonia.... Yikes, doc said today he will be there for a few more days at least.



I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Gatordad

7 acres, get a goat.


----------



## 3gr8kids

G'nite


----------



## Us3

RvUsa said:


> Now has bronchitis and full blown pneumonia.... Yikes, doc said today he will be there for a few more days at least.



It's difficult when you have a parent who is ill...my positive thoughts and prayers are coming your way!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Wow, John, bronchitis and pneumonia?  I hope his stay in the hospital will have him on the road to a quick recovery.


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks guys... we appreciate it.


----------



## kc5grw

Hey John. Your favorite Six Flags commericial just ran on our local Fox station.


----------



## auntie

Is that the one with the Asian guy...saying "two flags..two flags. Then Six Flags..Six Flags! IT IS EXTREMELY ANNOYING!


----------



## clkelley

Will we hit 600??


----------



## kc5grw

That's it.


----------



## kc5grw

Quite possibly.


----------



## auntie

clkelley said:


> Will we hit 600??




On the way....


----------



## auntie

Will this be it?


----------



## auntie

Are we there yet?


----------



## kc5grw

closer


----------



## clkelley

Did I get it?


----------



## auntie

Here we go!

IT WAS ME..IT WAS ME...!


----------



## kc5grw

600. Phooey!


----------



## auntie

I believe it was ME!  

Okay..it's official..I have no life..because THIS was the highlight of my day. 

Well, I'm turning in guys..gonna hunt down the 16 year old who still isn't home..and get some sleep. Night...


----------



## 3gr8kids

G'nite Phyllis


----------



## Us3

Good night all!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Here is some useless chit chat ~~~

We pick up our new camper tomorrow!!!   YAHOOOO


----------



## Us3

3gr8kids said:


> Here is some useless chit chat ~~~
> 
> We pick up our new camper tomorrow!!!   YAHOOOO



saw this post before signing out...and CONGRATS!  How exciting for you guys!    Nite!


----------



## 3gr8kids

G'nite Sonya


----------



## clkelley

Yep, it's past my bedtime too.

Nite all!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Mine too, g'nite


----------



## Shannone1

Ok....I may be the ONLY person in the USA to see this movie.  But does anyone reconize the quote...

"I don't work on January the 8th because it's Elvis's birthday" !


----------



## kc5grw

D.C. Cab

No, I don't ever remember seeing the movie, but IMDB is great.


----------



## seabee

Is it D.C. Cab?


----------



## Shannone1

kc5grw said:


> D.C. Cab
> 
> No, I don't ever remember seeing the movie, but IMDB is great.



You cheated   The movie is a silly 80's movie with Gary Busey, Mr. T and Adam Baldwin....I don't even know if it was ever released on dvd.  I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## kc5grw

Shannone1 said:


> You cheated  The movie is a silly 80's movie with Gary Busey, Mr. T and Adam Baldwin....I don't even know if it was ever released on dvd. I haven't seen it in years.


 
It's 6.99 at bestbuy.com.


----------



## seabee

I have to admit, I cheated too!


----------



## Shannone1

kc5grw said:


> It's 6.99 at bestbuy.com.



That's about what it's worth !! 



seabee said:


> I have to admit, I cheated too!



I am soooo disillusioned


----------



## Shannone1

3gr8kids said:


> Here is some useless chit chat ~~~
> 
> We pick up our new camper tomorrow!!!   YAHOOOO



 Have fun !!


----------



## ynottony99

*Holy cow, I can't believe how many pages you guys added today.   Hope there wasn't anything too important, 'cause I don't have time to read all this!!!! *


----------



## heatair

Shannone1 said:


> That's about what it's worth !!
> 
> 
> 
> I am soooo disillusioned



Believe it or not, I knew what movie it was in and even remember the scene!

I hardly watch actual TV, but do watch movies.  I watched 'Murder on the Orient Express' with the wife last night.


----------



## des1954

Wow!  Youse guys were busy after I left yesterday!!  

I'm totally outraged that Carly got canned last night on A.I. and that Jason Castro is still in the running.  I understand his allure to the teenie-boppers, but the guy is a less than average singer.  Good, but not memorable (as Simon would say). Carly on the other hand, has a dynamic voice.  I truly thought it would come down to Carly & David Cook.

Mom's,,,, Dad's,,,,,, please take the cell phones away from your daughters on A.I. voting night.... Please????


----------



## stacktester

OK I guess I'll throw a line in from a movie.

Some of you I know...... Some of you I'm meeting for the first time.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> OK I guess I'll throw a line in from a movie.
> 
> Some of you I know...... Some of you I'm meeting for the first time.



Sounds like you talking about DIS people.......


----------



## stacktester

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Sounds like you talking about DIS people.......



I have to admit that was really really good and it's early too. Not the answer I'm looking for though lol.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Sounds like you talking about DIS people.......



I have to admit...I was thinking the same thing! 

I have no clue about the movie line....but it does sound familiar.



You know, I started to come back down here after I put the girls to bed last night, but decided against it.  It sure would have saved me some time on the catch up, though!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> Jason Castro



Oh you mean dread boy....


----------



## ntsammy5

Man, over 10 pages last night.  I'm not even gonna go back and look at all of it.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Ok, everybody wants to move to VA so, i thought that i would turn my 5 acres in to a campground and you all can just live out of your campers and not have a house payment.  no one would have to work and we could sit around the campfire everynight and drink kungaloosh. No worries.





auntie said:


> Save a site for me!





3gr8kids said:


> I'm in!!





seabee said:


> I will be there in 13 hours!!




When VACAMPER runs out of room, there's plenty at my place, too!  




VACAMPER said:


> If we had 3 dissers in the NRV we could have girls night out every weekend.  We could all fly to the Fort together for women only trips.  What fun. Come on down.





Us3 said:


> We are talking about a trip up that way this July!   I'll have to get you and PolyPix to recommend some camping up that way!  Perhap's a girls night of Kungaloosh too!



These are 2 of the best ideas I've heard lately!  Let us know when you'll be up and we'll plan something for sure!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Man, over 10 pages last night.  I'm not even gonna go back and look at all of it.



I'll sum up for you, since I just read it all.

These people really know their movies.....and when they don't they fake it.

The economy sucks.  Cost of living is astronomical everywhere except Texas and the burbs of Atlanta.  Virginia is a rockin' place to live and everyone will eventually end up here, living in a Kungaloosh Commune.


----------



## stacktester

PolynesianPixie said:


> I have to admit...I was thinking the same thing!



I didn't need any help from you my friend.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Deb, I agree 100%. Syesha should be history too. The travolta look-a-like has had  his 15 minutes of fame, he has no real talent, nothing other than his weird hair and dopey smile to have gotten him this far.  Brook made the worst mistake in her life, and it turned out to be the best thing shes ever done by stopping her song and starting over. Ms Tatoo blew me away everytime she performed....EVERYTIME!! I think this is AIs way of shaking things up, getting ratings, or proving that no matter what you think is going to happen, the outcome is because you didnt vote enough times...I dont believe that for a second......I think the producers try to make the show "Shocking" for entertainment value. Its Obvious that Archuletta and Cook are gonna be the 2 finalist now,  and thats OK...Cook is seasoned and talented, Archuletta is The All American Kid Next Door who can sing his heart out and is still innocent enough to be liked by parents and kids. 
  Im sure Carly will have a hit on the radio within a couple of months, she deserves it.


----------



## 77ed

I just looked and we have 203 days till we go to the Fort.  I havent even bought a trailer yeat.  I really need to get off my butt and sell some stuff and get a trailer.


----------



## Us3

I'm the only one who didn't like Carley?  Maybe my opinion of her was persuaded when we learned she had already had a record deal and didn't make it.  Well, that and the painful faces she makes while singing


----------



## BigDaddyRog

The New Orleans Jazz & Heritage fest starts today...todays biggies are Cheryl Crow, Robert Plant, and Alison Kraus.
Tomorrow they have a killer line up....Dr. John, Billy Joel, Keyshia Cole, The Count Basie Orchestra feat. Patti Austin, and Cowboy Mouth!!
Sundays big names are Tim McGraw, Al Green, and Elvis Costello.
Next weekend it gets even bigger!!!

Any of you guys ever been here for the Jazz Fest? Its a really good time to hit N.O.......celebs EVERYWHERE, you could end up doing shots somewhere with god knows who!!!! This is my favorite time of the year here!!


----------



## seabee

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'll sum up for you, since I just read it all.
> 
> These people really know their movies.....and when they don't they fake it.
> 
> The economy sucks.  Cost of living is astronomical everywhere except Texas and the burbs of Atlanta.  Virginia is a rockin' place to live and everyone will eventually end up here, living in a Kungaloosh Commune.



 How sad is it that that perfect quote summed up my evening!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

Let's crank this bad boy up again

Would ya just watch the hair. Ya know, I work on my hair a long time and you hit it. He hits my hair.


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Any of you guys ever been here for the Jazz Fest? Its a really good time to hit N.O.......celebs EVERYWHERE,



Actually many, many years ago we saw Al Hirt in his place jamming with a bunch of people in the wee wee hours.  Great time.


----------



## Colson39

> Why for did he call us freaks?





auntie said:


> Very insensitive to our feelings...even if it's true..he didn't have to say it.



lol, I was just joking you freaks   I love you all


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> Actually many, many years ago we saw Al Hirt in his place jamming with a bunch of people in the wee wee hours.  Great time.



Yeah...thats one of the very cool things about N.O., he probably wasnt even scheduled to be playin at that time of mornin...but sometimes that groove hits, the inevitable N.O. buzz flowing through the veins....ya can walk in a hole in the wall pub and low and behold...theirs Pete Fountain, drunk and jammin because he has the right crowd, not making a dime for it, just jammin for what its all really about, the simple love of music done right!! I love this place just as much as I hate it!!


----------



## auntie

Colson39 said:


> lol, I was just joking you freaks   I love you all



Oh...so you meant it in a "nice"  way...how endearing! 

Only..I wouldn't walk in any dark alleys late at night alone.(John was insulted...me...I'm all about forgiveness. )


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Auntie...you still handing out forgiveness with a baseball bat???


----------



## Colson39

I sincerely apologize if you were actually insulted by that, that wasn't my intention at all :/


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I consider the term FREAK as a major compliment...I wasnt insulted at all.


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Auntie...you still handing out forgiveness with a baseball bat???




You gotta do ..what ya gotta do..it's the ONLY way they learn.


----------



## Colson39

BigDaddyRog said:


> I consider the term FREAK as a major compliment...I wasnt insulted at all.



Yea, it was just meant as a joking term of endearment, I didn't really think anyone would get insulted by it


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> How sad is it that that perfect quote summed up my evening!!



 I'm just jealous because I wasn't a part of it!



I'm going to go take my walk and I had the marvelous idea of going up to Mountain Lake!  Its as great a place as any to walk around and this way I can take pics for Shannone! 

see you all later!


----------



## auntie

Colson39 said:


> I sincerely apologize if you were actually insulted by that, that wasn't my intention at all :/




Please...I'm tougher than I look.  Oh yeah..I look just like that mermaid in my avatar!.
Don't sweat it....I'm kidding.


----------



## auntie

I know we have some people from Texas here on the board...watching CNN and see you guys have had some rough weather...hope everyone is safe.


----------



## RvUsa

Chris, I was just messing with ya man, LOL.  I said I was eccentric!


----------



## Colson39

lol, ok, for a second it sounded like you guys were serious 

Anyways, I think we should all invest in some HD sunglasses, I mean, who wouldn't want to see the world in HD!!!

https://www.hdwraparounds.com/ver11/index.asp?refcode=hdwrap11

I'm sorry, but you have to be kidding me, and that is a REAL product, I saw a commercial on TV for it.  SERIOUSLY, YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME.


----------



## ntsammy5

I think I missed something here.

Rog, Pete Fountain is really unbelievable -- I've seen him in N.O. before AWESOME!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> I think I missed something here.
> 
> Rog, Pete Fountain is really unbelievable -- I've seen him in N.O. before AWESOME!



That boy could blow a hurricane off of the map!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Pete will be playing at Jazz Fest this Sunday


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm just jealous because I wasn't a part of it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go take my walk and I had the marvelous idea of going up to Mountain Lake!  Its as great a place as any to walk around and this way I can take pics for Shannone!
> 
> see you all later!



That would be sooooo cool !!


----------



## RvUsa

Here is some useless info,  I need a nap!


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Any of you guys ever been here for the Jazz Fest? Its a really good time to hit N.O.......celebs EVERYWHERE, you could end up doing shots somewhere with god knows who!!!! This is my favorite time of the year here!!



I've never been to N.O....but it's on my list


----------



## Shannone1

stacktester said:


> OK I guess I'll throw a line in from a movie.
> 
> Some of you I know...... Some of you I'm meeting for the first time.



Hmmmm....it sounds a little familiar but it's not ringing any bells.  Can we get a clue or another quote ??


----------



## Gatordad

BigDaddyRog said:


> Pete will be playing at Jazz Fest this Sunday



Don't lie, I won't  be there.


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Pete will be playing at Jazz Fest this Sunday



I thought Pete was dead!  He's gotta be 80.  As much as he drinks......


----------



## JCJRSmith

ntsammy5 said:


> I thought Pete was dead!  He's gotta be 80.  As much as he drinks......



I was plenty surprised to hear he was still walking the planet too.


----------



## RvUsa

Here is another useless fact.  I REALLY want to go camping this weekend, but we can't.


----------



## Gatordad

JCJRSmith said:


> I was plenty surprised to hear he was still walking the planet too.



I look old, but I'm only 40.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

RvUsa said:


> Here is another useless fact.  I REALLY want to go camping this weekend, but we can't.



Me too!! But same here.   HOWEVER, we are going to Disney this w/e w/ family that's in town. Will be hitting Epcot, MK & HS!!


----------



## 77ed

Puddle of mudd is having a free concert here tonight.


----------



## 77ed

Who's gonna' get #666?


----------



## VACAMPER

I don't need it! I already lost a cap off my tooth this morning.


----------



## Gatordad

666


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> 666


----------



## VACAMPER

Gatordad said:


> 666



Thanks for taking one for the team


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I went up to Mountain Lake.  They are about to open for the season, so I really couldn't poke around too much.  All the roads were blocked off due to the workers sprucing things up.  But here is what I got:






Here is the Main building that you see in the movie.  Usually without the no trespassing signs!











The houses the dancers stayed in:






Here you can kind of see just how absurdly low the lake is.  The water used to reach these gazebos, now you can barely see it from there!





The lake:


----------



## auntie

Really does look like the movie Ami..


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> I went up to Mountain Lake.  They are about to open for the season, so I really couldn't poke around too much.  All the roads were blocked off due to the workers sprucing things up.  But here is what I got:



That was so sweet of you    I love the pictures.  I can totally tell it's the same place.  I'd love to stay there one day when it's in full season just so I can say I did.  Maybe a possible girls weekend   

The lake does look really low...I couldn't even see it in the picture with the gazebo.


----------



## beccaewert

random question-why did they change MGM to HS? I don't think I will ever get used to calling it that!


----------



## clkelley

When the Studios was first created, they created the relationship with MGM to give the park a wider appeal.

The contract with MGM has expired, and they now have a strong relationship with Pixar and no longer need the relationship with MGM.


----------



## auntie

HS...what does it stand for..


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Deb, I agree 100%. Syesha should be history too. The travolta look-a-like has had his 15 minutes of fame, he has no real talent, nothing other than his weird hair and dopey smile to have gotten him this far. Brook made the worst mistake in her life, and it turned out to be the best thing shes ever done by stopping her song and starting over. Ms Tatoo blew me away everytime she performed....EVERYTIME!! I think this is AIs way of shaking things up, getting ratings, or proving that no matter what you think is going to happen, the outcome is because you didnt vote enough times...I dont believe that for a second......I think the producers try to make the show "Shocking" for entertainment value. Its Obvious that Archuletta and Cook are gonna be the 2 finalist now, and thats OK...Cook is seasoned and talented, Archuletta is The All American Kid Next Door who can sing his heart out and is still innocent enough to be liked by parents and kids.
> Im sure Carly will have a hit on the radio within a couple of months, she deserves it.


 
I look for Carly to go the same route as Chris Daughtery. She'll be okay & she'll do okay. 

Brooke is sounding more & more like Carley Simon & I would not be adverse to hearing her do some recording. But winning the contest? Nope, don't see that happening.

David Cook is a _tremendous talent_. His performance of "Music of the Night" blew me away with the exception of the last two notes. It was a bad move to mess with such a beautiflul melody. I am in awe of his flexibility, musically.

Jason has just sucked from the get-go!! He is the Sanjayah (or however you spell it) of this season - only he can't even come close to having the same engaging personality. 

Now David Archeletta, on the other hand, sang a really believable and recordable version "Think of Me". It was light and somewhat fun.

Syesha is okay, but not winning material. (I should support her being the local girl for me & all --- but she's just not star material.)

I think with Carly it is her facial expressions. She truly does look like she's in pain and/or angry when she is singing. I can't put my finger on anything else that could be causing her not to receive votes. 

This is my take on A.I. 

 





http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb114_ZN&utm_id=7922


----------



## ntsammy5

auntie said:


> HS...what does it stand for..



Hollywood Studios

or

Holy S***


----------



## RvUsa

And yet another bit of useless info,  We might hit 1000 post on my board today......  maybe, only like 15 to go.


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> Hollywood Studios
> 
> or
> 
> Holy S***



 Guess I'll remember that!


----------



## stacktester

auntie said:


> HS...what does it stand for..



Hollywood Studios


----------



## clkelley

Another useless fact: I can't believe I just ate a whole bag of popcorn


----------



## Momof626x3

My useless fact...

Our first true sign of Spring!


----------



## DznyRulz

stacktester said:


> OK I guess I'll throw a line in from a movie.
> 
> Some of you I know...... Some of you I'm meeting for the first time.



Analyze This?


----------



## des1954

Donnie - Has anyone correctly guessed the answer to your...

"_Some of you I know_" quote??

How's this for an answer:

_Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery_.

Do I win???


----------



## 3gr8kids

Momof626x3 said:


> My useless fact...
> 
> Our first true sign of Spring!



How sweet is this?  Again, I'm verklempt and need a tissue.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I thought I'd add a couple more pics of my trip to Mountain Lake today.

These are from the drive up the mountain, I just thought they were pretty and wanted to share


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> I thought I'd add a couple more pics of my trip to Mountain Lake today.
> 
> These are from the drive up the mountain, I just thought they were pretty and wanted to share


 
WOW!!!! How _beautiful_, Ami!!!  Is this Blue Ridge Mountain territory?


----------



## stacktester

des1954 said:


> Donnie - Has anyone correctly guessed the answer to your...
> 
> "_Some of you I know_" quote??
> 
> How's this for an answer:
> 
> _Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery_.
> 
> Do I win???



It was Austin Powers yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy you win lol. Somehow that came to mind yesterday and I couldn't stop thinking what movie. Finally it came to me last night and I thought it would be a tricky one lol. Good Job Debbie


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> I thought I'd add a couple more pics of my trip to Mountain Lake today.



I can't see it until I get home.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> WOW!!!! How _beautiful_, Ami!!!  Is this Blue Ridge Mountain territory?



It is!


----------



## Shannone1

JOHN-

Ok, I am having issues with your website still.  I managed to post once this afternoon but then I tried to post under another topic and I keep getting this message- "Invalid Session. Please resubmit the form."  ARGHHH !!  I typed out a long reply and then couldn't send it.  I've had that happen to me a few times now with your site so then I get frustrated and forget it.  Any idea what's happening ??  Anyone else having that problem ??


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> That was so sweet of you    I love the pictures.  I can totally tell it's the same place.  I'd love to stay there one day when it's in full season just so I can say I did.  Maybe a possible girls weekend
> 
> The lake does look really low...I couldn't even see it in the picture with the gazebo.



Come on down!

It's beautiful anytime, but in the fall they have Oktoberfest~ it is so much fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> JOHN-
> 
> Ok, I am having issues with your website still.  I managed to post once this afternoon but then I tried to post under another topic and I keep getting this message- "Invalid Session. Please resubmit the form."  ARGHHH !!  I typed out a long reply and then couldn't send it.  I've had that happen to me a few times now with your site so then I get frustrated and forget it.  Any idea what's happening ??  Anyone else having that problem ??



I had a problem with it just a little while ago.  I'll try again in a bit.


----------



## Colson39

> David Cook is a tremendous talent. His performance of "Music of the Night" blew me away with the exception of the last two notes. It was a bad move to mess with such a beautiflul melody. I am in awe of his flexibility, musically.



He has a background in musical theatre, so I wasn't too surprised that he did well, although I agree, I don't know why he had to do that with the last two notes, it was totally unnecessary.

As for painful faces, Brooke White half the time looks like she's sitting on a cactus when she sings, her face contorts into so many weird positions.  And the whole  "Woe is me" every time anyone says something negative has gotten so old.  Plus, it was REALLY getting annoying how whenever the judges would try to critique her, she would start talking over them.  She's done it almost all season, and would never say anything until they started saying something negative, then she would just start blabbering.  I thought it was really immature and uncalled for.

I will give her credit for apologizing for it after the other nights performance, although I thought that she was doing it more for votes than anything else.

And did anyone else notice Carly's slam after she sang her song last night, right before she got kicked off?  As she went over to Seacrest, she actually said to him "See, and I remembered all the words...".  It was an obvious slam against Brooke White and David Archuletta, who both the night before had forgotten the words to their songs, and have done multiple times this season.

I have to say, I loved when she said that, because Brooke White should have gone home a long time ago, she's not bad by any stretch, but I don't think she's anywhere near as good as some of the others currently around.


----------



## ntsammy5

I miss Jacuzzi or whatever his name is.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> I miss Jacuzzi or whatever his name is.



oh, you mean chuckie cheese!


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> oh, you mean chuckie cheese!



Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## VACAMPER

What about the skunk, anyone miss her? i never liked her.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Cha-keeeeeeeeezy!!!

Ya mentioned being surprised that Pete Fountain is still alive....he STILL leads the "Half Fast Walking Krewe" every Mardi Gras....he's very well preserved. I think him and Keith Richards suffer from the same disease....immortality through alcoholism!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

VACAMPER said:


> What about the skunk, anyone miss her? i never liked her.



It's scary -- so was she -- Janis Joplin.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> I miss Jacuzzi or whatever his name is.


 
*Only YOU could come up with that one!* 



PolynesianPixie said:


> oh, you mean chuckie cheese!


 
HA!!!

Chikezie (As in "chick - easy"???)


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> I think him and Keith Richards suffer from the same disease....immortality through alcoholism!!!



Maybe I'll try that!


----------



## Colson39

ntsammy5 said:


> It's scary -- so was she -- Janis Joplin.



Janis Joplin is my favorite singer of all time hands down.  I grew up with my dad grooving in the house to Joplin, and I swear I've never heard such raw emotion in my life.

Hendrix, Joplin, Morrison, the list goes on from the 60's of those that weren't with us for long.  I guess when your flame burns that hard, it eventually has to go out.


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ya mentioned being surprised that Pete Fountain is still alive


 
He is????   Well, I've heard that NOLA is full of zombies.... mayhap ol' Pete's one of them??  (Not Gatordad Pete, Pete Fountain Pete)

"_A lot of good the extra daylight does us. You know, we've still got a three-hour drive back; we're not gonna be home until after midnight_."
(Night of the Living Dead - 1968)


----------



## des1954

VACAMPER said:


> What about the skunk, anyone miss her? i never liked her.


 
She sounded like she had a sack of something distasteful in her mouth when she sang.

Yeah Chris, I rocked on Joplin, too.  Too bad Amanda was a cheap imitation of the real thing.  Kinda like knock-off cologne!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> Too bad Amanda was a cheap imitation of the real thing.  Kinda like knock-off cologne!



A no-talent imitation.  She was just plain BAD!  And you're right, she looked like a skunk


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Probably smelled like one too


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, guys, sorry about the problem with the forum, we are upgrading it to the new version so I can stop the spammers, maybe because we are in the middle of that is why there is a problem, if you want to try the new one here it is....  new forum


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, I just looked, we made it to 1000, and the new forum has almost all of the posts on it, we will merge the 2 tomorrow (I hope) LOL  You can post on either....


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> Hey, I just looked, we made it to 1000, and the new forum has almost all of the posts on it, we will merge the 2 tomorrow (I hope) LOL You can post on either....


 
I got #700!!


----------



## Colson39

I kind of liked skunk in the beginning, but then it got really old, she was just doing the same thing over and over.

Here's to Janis...

"Oh lord, won't you buy me, a Mercedes Benz, my friends all drive Porches, I must make amends, worked hard all my lifetime, no help from my friends, so lord won't you buy me, a Mercedes Benzzzzzzzz"

RIP Janis


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Busted flat in Baton Rouge, waiting for a train
And I's feeling nearly as faded as my jeans.
Bobby thumbed a diesel down just before it rained,
It rode us all the way to New Orleans.


----------



## RvUsa

You know, if you took all the brain power you have dedicated to song lyrics, and used it for good... you could probably cure cancer, or stop world hunger....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I DO have a ton of brain sludge !!!


----------



## RvUsa

Brain sludge    is that anything like toe jam?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Very similar..but smells worse!!!


----------



## stacktester

PolynesianPixie said:


> I thought I'd add a couple more pics of my trip to Mountain Lake today.


Ami I see why I want to go up there now. I love those kind of views. I go to Pittsburgh ocassionally and there's this one area right before a tunnel that to the right is a huge pasture and it seems like a mile deep. I hope we can hit some of those areas this summer or fall.


----------



## 77ed

Quittn' time....Who needs a beer or kungalooch?


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> Brain sludge    is that anything like toe jam?



It's more like Fissure Sap.


----------



## 1goofy1

Again, just got caught up.  

My all time favorite move with Molly Ringwald is Pretty in Pink.   I just love that movie.  

Just wanted to let everyone know that our new furbaby is doing great.  He is getting well adjusted to our routine.  Although we have had some mishaps, he is doing well.  

Rog and RVUSA how are your dogs?


----------



## RvUsa

stacktester said:


> Ami I see why I want to go up there now. I love those kind of views. I go to Pittsburgh ocassionally and there's this one area right before a tunnel that to the right is a huge pasture and it seems like a mile deep. I hope we can hit some of those areas this summer or fall.



I live near Pittsburgh, I don't know where you are talking about... LOL


----------



## RvUsa

1goofy1 said:


> Rog and RVUSA how are your dogs?




Well can't speak for Rog, but mine Pees more than an 80 yr old woman who just drank a case of prune juice... and not in the right spot either...


----------



## kc5grw

Wow. Only 70 posts since last night.  

Got to go to a band meeting shortly. My DD 14 is going to WDW next weekend with the band. They're staying off property but it'll still be fun. They've got about 3 days scheduled at WDW and a day at US/IOA. I almost chaperoned this trip but decided to buy the golf cart instead.  What was I thinking, trading a Disney trip with 100 HS band nerds for a golf cart?!?!? Although my DD is a percussionist and claims that percussionists are not band nerds.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

1goofy1 said:


> Rog and RVUSA how are your dogs?



Remus is doing great...he's one of those that doesnt realize how big and dopey he is and wants to be in somebodys lap all the time. Hes now very used to the cats, even *tries* to get them to chase him... but still howls like a banshee when they do!!! He's trained pretty well, too....hasnt had an accident in weeks.


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Busted flat in Baton Rouge, waiting for a train
> And I's feeling nearly as faded as my jeans.
> Bobby thumbed a diesel down just before it rained,
> It rode us all the way to New Orleans.


 
I pulled my harpoon out of my dirty red bandanna,
An' I's playin' soft while Bobby sang the blues, yeah.
Windshield wipers slapping time, I was holding Bobby's hand in mine,
We sang every song that driver knew.

Freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose,
Nothing don't mean nothing honey if it ain't free.
Yeah, an' feeling good was easy, Lord, Bobby sang the blues,
You know feeling good was good enough for me, hmm mm,
Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee.

Na na na, Na na na Na na na Na na na-aa

Na na na na na na Na na na-aa 

Na na na na na na Bobby McGee - e - e -e

No no no no no no no no-oh....... I quit!!!

do you realize how hard it is to type "no no & na na" while you're trying to sing it at the same time??


----------



## BigDaddyRog

SANG DAT DIDDY, Girl!!!!!!


----------



## djblu883

DJ


----------



## ntsammy5

It's not too hard.



Busted flat in Baton Rouge, waiting for a train
And I's feeling nearly as faded as my jeans.
Bobby thumbed a diesel down just before it rained,
It rode us all the way to New Orleans.

I pulled my harpoon out of my dirty red bandanna,
I was playing soft while Bobby sang the blues.
Windshield wipers slapping time, I was holding Bobby's hand in mine,
We sang every song that driver knew.

Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose,
Nothing don't mean nothing honey if it ain't free, now now.
And feeling good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues,
You know feeling good was good enough for me,
Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee.

From the Kentucky coal mines to the California sun,
Hey, Bobby shared the secrets of my soul.
Through all kinds of weather, through everything we done,
Hey Bobby baby? kept me from the cold.

One day up near Salinas, Lord, I let him slip away,
He's looking for that home and I hope he finds it,
But I'd trade all of my tomorrows for one single yesterday
To be holding Bobby's body next to mine.

Freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose,
Nothing, that's all that Bobby left me, yeah,
But feeling good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues,
Hey, feeling good was good enough for me, hmm hmm,
Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee.

La la la, la la la la, la la la, la la la la
La la la la la Bobby McGee.
La la la la la, la la la la la
La la la la la, Bobby McGee, la.

La La la, la la la la la la,
La La la la la la la la la, hey now Bobby now Bobby McGee yeah.
Na na na na na na na na, na na na na na na na na na na na
Hey now Bobby now, Bobby McGee, yeah.

Lord, I'm calling my lover, calling my man,
I said I'm calling my lover just the best I can,
C'mon, hey now Bobby yeah, hey now Bobby McGee, yeah,
Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lord
Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee, Lord!

Yeah! Whew!

Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lord
Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> It's not too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Busted flat in Baton Rouge, waiting for a train
> And I's feeling nearly as faded as my jeans.
> Bobby thumbed a diesel down just before it rained,
> It rode us all the way to New Orleans.
> 
> I pulled my harpoon out of my dirty red bandanna,
> I was playing soft while Bobby sang the blues.
> Windshield wipers slapping time, I was holding Bobby's hand in mine,
> We sang every song that driver knew.
> 
> Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose,
> Nothing don't mean nothing honey if it ain't free, now now.
> And feeling good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues,
> You know feeling good was good enough for me,
> Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee.
> 
> From the Kentucky coal mines to the California sun,
> Hey, Bobby shared the secrets of my soul.
> Through all kinds of weather, through everything we done,
> Hey Bobby baby? kept me from the cold.
> 
> One day up near Salinas, Lord, I let him slip away,
> He's looking for that home and I hope he finds it,
> But I'd trade all of my tomorrows for one single yesterday
> To be holding Bobby's body next to mine.
> 
> Freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose,
> Nothing, that's all that Bobby left me, yeah,
> But feeling good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues,
> Hey, feeling good was good enough for me, hmm hmm,
> Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee.
> 
> La la la, la la la la, la la la, la la la la
> La la la la la Bobby McGee.
> La la la la la, la la la la la
> La la la la la, Bobby McGee, la.
> 
> La La la, la la la la la la,
> La La la la la la la la la, hey now Bobby now Bobby McGee yeah.
> Na na na na na na na na, na na na na na na na na na na na
> Hey now Bobby now, Bobby McGee, yeah.
> 
> Lord, I'm calling my lover, calling my man,
> I said I'm calling my lover just the best I can,
> C'mon, hey now Bobby yeah, hey now Bobby McGee, yeah,
> Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lord
> Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee, Lord!
> 
> Yeah! Whew!
> 
> Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lord
> Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee.


 
All bow down to the King of Cut & Paste!!!  

I didn't cheat.... I did it outta ma hey-ad!


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> It's not too hard.






des1954 said:


> All bow down to the King of Cut & Paste!!!
> 
> I didn't cheat.... I did it outta ma hey-ad!





Now..Do I have to seperate the two of you?


Don't MAKE ME pull this thread over!...


----------



## des1954

Awwww,,,, MOM!!!  He started it!!!! He started it!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> 7 acres, get a goat.



hell, with seven acres, he needs more than one goat!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Clearly, Janis is alive and well and living right here on this thread!!  Rock on


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> Wow. Only 70 posts since last night.
> 
> Got to go to a band meeting shortly. My DD 14 is going to WDW next weekend with the band. They're staying off property but it'll still be fun. They've got about 3 days scheduled at WDW and a day at US/IOA. I almost chaperoned this trip but decided to buy the golf cart instead.  What was I thinking, trading a Disney trip with 100 HS band nerds for a golf cart?!?!? Although my DD is a percussionist and claims that percussionists are not band nerds.



Worry if she ever says "This one time at band camp"


----------



## Shannone1

LONE-STAR said:


> Worry if she ever says "This one time at band camp"



I have a 14 yr old DD who plays alto sax and piano.  She's been going to band camp for the last 3 summers


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> I thought I'd add a couple more pics of my trip to Mountain Lake today.
> 
> These are from the drive up the mountain, I just thought they were pretty and wanted to share



Isn't that the bridge where the headless horseman rode???  Just kidding 

Those pics look like they came out of a book, they are that beautiful...except for the haunting memory of the headless horseman!


----------



## RvUsa

LONE-STAR said:


> Worry if she ever says "This one time at band camp"



Hey, that is from my thread over at my place.... no plagiarism please  LOL


----------



## AuburnJen92

You know, us band geeks do say that, however, I was frightened when I saw the movie and how they used instruments in other ways than playing musical notes.  Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww..... 

I guess I am just naive.....


----------



## RvUsa

Ok here is a little of my music.... anyone, anyone....

 I can't remember anything  
can't tell if this is true or dream  
deep down inside I feel to scream  
this terrible silence stops me  

now that the war is through with me  
I'm waking up, I cannot see  
that there's not much left of me  
nothing is real but pain now  

hold my breath as I wish for death  
oh please God, wake me


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> hell, with seven acres, he needs more than one goat!



Not if the goat looks like this!


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> Ok here is a little of my music.... anyone, anyone....
> 
> I can't remember anything
> can't tell if this is true or dream
> deep down inside I feel to scream
> this terrible silence stops me
> 
> now that the war is through with me
> I'm waking up, I cannot see
> that there's not much left of me
> nothing is real but pain now
> 
> hold my breath as I wish for death
> oh please God, wake me



That's a little dark for me.


----------



## RvUsa

Can't see it Al.... LOL

Dont forget this one....

On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair
Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air
Up ahead in the distance, I saw a shimmering light
My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
I had to stop for the night
There she stood in the doorway;
I heard the mission bell
And I was thinking to myself,
�this could be heaven or this could be hell�
Then she lit up a candle and she showed me the way
There were voices down the corridor,
I thought I heard them say...


----------



## RvUsa

Sorry is this better?

 With a little love, and some tenderness
 We'll walk upon the water
 We'll rise above the mess
 With a little peace, and some harmony
 We'll take the world together
 We'll take 'em by the hand

 'Cause I got a hand for you
 Oh, I want to run with you

 Yesterday, I saw you standing there
 Your head was down, your eyes were red
 No comb had touched your hair
 I said, get up, and let me see your smile
 We'll take a walk together
 Walk the road, awhile


----------



## ntsammy5

That was a lot ofwork to post a stupid picture


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> Can't see it Al.... LOL
> 
> Dont forget this one....
> 
> On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair
> Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air
> Up ahead in the distance, I saw a shimmering light
> My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
> I had to stop for the night
> There she stood in the doorway;
> I heard the mission bell
> And I was thinking to myself,
> �this could be heaven or this could be hell�
> Then she lit up a candle and she showed me the way
> There were voices down the corridor,
> I thought I heard them say...



.....Welcome to the Hotel California......

Come on every body sing!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> That was a lot ofwork to post a stupid picture



you need some more beer


----------



## RvUsa

You know, I would mow my yard with a goat except for the 1 big problem, all that grass turns into something, and then I would have to deal with it....


----------



## ntsammy5

This is another one I like of a drunk otter.


----------



## AuburnJen92

you need this many goats....


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> Can't see it Al.... LOL
> 
> Dont forget this one....
> 
> On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair
> Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air
> Up ahead in the distance, I saw a shimmering light
> My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
> I had to stop for the night
> There she stood in the doorway;
> I heard the mission bell
> And I was thinking to myself,
> �this could be heaven or this could be hell�
> Then she lit up a candle and she showed me the way
> There were voices down the corridor,
> I thought I heard them say...



Ok, bonus points if anyone knowa what "Colitas" means (without cheating)


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> You know, I would mow my yard with a goat except for the 1 big problem, all that grass turns into something, and then I would have to deal with it....



the guy in the picture is the quicker picker upper.....


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> Sorry is this better?
> 
> With a little love, and some tenderness
> We'll walk upon the water
> We'll rise above the mess
> With a little peace, and some harmony
> We'll take the world together
> We'll take 'em by the hand
> 
> 'Cause I got a hand for you
> Oh, I want to run with you
> 
> Yesterday, I saw you standing there
> Your head was down, your eyes were red
> No comb had touched your hair
> I said, get up, and let me see your smile
> We'll take a walk together
> Walk the road, awhile



A little sappy, Come back the other way a bit


----------



## RvUsa

You can't depend on your teacher
You can't depend on your preacher
You can't depend on politicians
You can't depend on superstitions
CHORUS
You can't rely on Mother Nature
You can't rely on your paychecks
You can't depend on your doctor
You can't depend on your lawyer

Bonus points if you know this local ditty....


----------



## stacktester

RvUsa said:


> I live near Pittsburgh, I don't know where you are talking about... LOL



John I think it's actually still in W. VA. I just remember it's right before you go thru a tunnel and it's a beautiful sight. It looks like miles down to this pasture and rolling hills.


----------



## ntsammy5

If they move fast enough you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> You know, I would mow my yard with a goat except for the 1 big problem, all that grass turns into something, and then I would have to deal with it....



Every smelled a non neutered Billy Goat, they're fowler then fowl


----------



## RvUsa

Donnie, could it be coming across the PA turnpike from the Philly side, that would make sense,  aren't really any tunnels coming up 79 that I can remember..... HMMMM...


----------



## ntsammy5

stacktester said:


> John I think it's actually still in W. VA. I just remember it's right before you go thru a tunnel and it's a beautiful sight. It looks like miles down to this pasture and rolling hills.



Going North on I-79, there are 2 tunnels, both in VA, the second one starts in VA and ends in WV.  I think I know the spot you're talking about.  The second one is in the Jefferson National Forest.  Or is it the first one?  I forget.  AMI?


----------



## ntsammy5

OH.  You're talking about further east.


----------



## RvUsa

ntsammy5 said:


> Going North on I-79, there are 2 tunnels, both in VA, the second one starts in VA and ends in WV.  I think I know the spot you're talking about.  The second one is in the Jefferson National Forest.  Or is it the first one?  I forget.  AMI?


Ok, that makes sense too, that is on rt 77 South of Wytheville.... Know it well.


----------



## RvUsa

RvUsa said:


> Ok here is a little of my music.... anyone, anyone....
> 
> I can't remember anything
> can't tell if this is true or dream
> deep down inside I feel to scream
> this terrible silence stops me
> 
> now that the war is through with me
> I'm waking up, I cannot see
> that there's not much left of me
> nothing is real but pain now
> 
> hold my breath as I wish for death
> oh please God, wake me





RvUsa said:


> Sorry is this better?
> 
> With a little love, and some tenderness
> We'll walk upon the water
> We'll rise above the mess
> With a little peace, and some harmony
> We'll take the world together
> We'll take 'em by the hand
> 
> 'Cause I got a hand for you
> Oh, I want to run with you
> 
> Yesterday, I saw you standing there
> Your head was down, your eyes were red
> No comb had touched your hair
> I said, get up, and let me see your smile
> We'll take a walk together
> Walk the road, awhile





RvUsa said:


> You can't depend on your teacher
> You can't depend on your preacher
> You can't depend on politicians
> You can't depend on superstitions
> CHORUS
> You can't rely on Mother Nature
> You can't rely on your paychecks
> You can't depend on your doctor
> You can't depend on your lawyer
> 
> Bonus points if you know this local ditty....



Come on guys, two easy ones, and one hard one... anyone? anyone???


----------



## stacktester

RvUsa said:


> Ok, that makes sense too, that is on rt 77 South of Wytheville.... Know it well.



I think like you said you leave VA and exit into W. Va. The farm on the right headed north is a sight I will never forget.


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Come on guys, two easy ones, and one hard one... anyone? anyone???



I'm not good at music.....


----------



## Dis Dawg

RvUsa said:


> Come on guys, two easy ones, and one hard one... anyone? anyone???



OK here's a WAG  "Donnie Iris"


----------



## Dis Dawg

stacktester said:


> I think like you said you leave VA and exit into W. Va. The farm on the right headed north is a sight I will never forget.



Obviously


----------



## Shannone1

I HATE moving Our house is officially on the market now and we are cleaning closets and making it look as good as possible for showing.  I have my own walk in closet that was a disaster.   I ended up packing up 2 wardrobe boxes, 2 medium boxes, 2 large bags of garbage and 2 large bags to donate.  I can't believe all of that came out of my closet !!  

I'll be spending the ENTIRE weekend cleaning closets and helping the kids pack up their rooms...the stuff they don't need for now anyway.  

This house has 20 closets and two huge storage rooms.  It's a good thing for storage, bad thing to have to clean


----------



## jugman

Dis Dawg said:


> Every smelled a non neutered Billy Goat, they're fowler then fowl



 You got that right Dis Dawg.


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> Can't see it Al.... LOL
> 
> Dont forget this one....
> 
> On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair
> Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air
> Up ahead in the distance, I saw a shimmering light
> My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
> I had to stop for the night
> There she stood in the doorway;
> I heard the mission bell
> And I was thinking to myself,
> �this could be heaven or this could be hell�
> Then she lit up a candle and she showed me the way
> There were voices down the corridor,
> I thought I heard them say...


 
Welcome to the Hotel California!  (Eagles)


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> Ok here is a little of my music.... anyone, anyone....
> 
> I can't remember anything
> can't tell if this is true or dream
> deep down inside I feel to scream
> this terrible silence stops me
> 
> now that the war is through with me
> I'm waking up, I cannot see
> that there's not much left of me
> nothing is real but pain now
> 
> hold my breath as I wish for death
> oh please God, wake me


 
Treat Her Like a Lady!!!  (I forgot to mention.... Korn)


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> Sorry is this better?
> 
> With a little love, and some tenderness
> We'll walk upon the water
> We'll rise above the mess
> With a little peace, and some harmony
> We'll take the world together
> We'll take 'em by the hand
> 
> 'Cause I got a hand for you
> Oh, I want to run with you
> 
> Yesterday, I saw you standing there
> Your head was down, your eyes were red
> No comb had touched your hair
> I said, get up, and let me see your smile
> We'll take a walk together
> Walk the road, awhile


 
Hold My Hand (Hootie & The Blowfish)


*Keep bringin'  'em on, John*


----------



## AuburnJen92

This was posted on JimHillMedia.com today...what a hoot!


 Forget about giving a Mouse a cookie. Never feed a Gator a turkey leg
As he gets ready to return to New England, Jim Hill shares one of the more bizarre stories that he's ever heard about the Walt Disney World Resort. Which involved actual alligator wrestling right in the middle of the Magic Kingdom
Print Article

With all the Disney / nature-related news this week (i.e. Monday's big reveal of the Studio's new production banner, "Disneynature." Tuesday's announcement of the renaming of the Disney Wildlife Conservation Fund. Plus -- of course -- yesterday's celebration of Animal Kingdom's 10th anniversary) ... You'd think that the Mouse was actually at one with nature.

Well, down in here in Central Florida ... That's not quite the case. What with the Swiss Family Treehouse's racoon infestation problem, those turkey buzzards who used to attack the tortoises that were on display over at Discovery Island, not to mention those seagulls who periodically swoop in and snag tourists' hotdogs ... Disney World's problem is that there's just too much nature in the swamps that surround its theme parks & resorts. Which is why WDW officials continually struggle to keep Mickey's furry & feathered friends at bay.

Which brings me to the Magic Kingdom's alligator problem. Periodically, one of these large carnivorous reptiles will climb over those railroad tracks that separate this theme park from the marsh beyond. And then they'll slip into the Rivers of America and go in search of food.

Now while the Mouse may have made a lot of money off of "The Circle of Life" ... WDW officials don't actually want to see this concept played out. Particularly in front of the paying customers.


Photo by Dick Bailey / U.S Fish and Wildlife Service
Copyright 2006 National Geographic Society. All rights reserved

So a few years back, when a 7-foot long behemoth set up shop next to Splash Mountain and began dining on the baby ducks, Disney knew that it had to do something. Especially after they caught some stupid Magic Kingdom visitors tossing their partially-eaten turkey legs to this particular gator.

Now in the state of Florida, it's actually against the law to feed an alligator. Why For? Because -- by doing so -- you'll unintentionally cause these creatures to lose their natural fear of man. More importantly, you'll then teach them to associate humans with food. Which could have pretty disastrous consequences further on down the line.

Anyway ... Once WDW officials heard that this alligator had acquired a taste for turkey legs, they called in the cavalry. Which -- in this case, anyway -- was one of the veteran animal handlers from over at Gatorland.

And that morning ... Disney literally shut down traffic on the Rivers of America. As this Gatorland rep climbed aboard one of the Tom Sawyer Island rafts and then -- armed with an enormous net -- began chasing this gator up and down that waterway.

But the wiley reptile kept eluding his pursuers. Which is why the Gatorland guy then broke out the big guns: Kraft Jet-Puffed Marshmallows.

Now don't ask me why. But alligators just can not resist Kraft Jet-Puffed Marshmellows. And the gator in question here was actually lured up on shore inside of Frontierland by following a trail of this puffy white treats.

Anyway ... The folks visiting the Magic Kingdom that day were treated to quite a show. As this Gatorland rep -- in true alligator wrestler fashion -- first jumped on the creature's back and then ducktaped its jaws shut. Once this critter was incapacitated, they then threw that gator in a wheelbarrel and rolled him out through the Frontierland gate. To much applause, I might add. And just ahead the 3 p.m. parade.

Which -- the way I hear it -- led to a number of WDW visitors dropping by City Hall that day. Where they then inquired about when the next alligator wrestling demonstration would be presented in the park.

Seriously, folks. As strange as this story may sound, it actually did happen at the Magic Kingdom a few years back ... And the morale of this story is: Don't throw your partially-eaten turkey legs (or Kraft Jet-Puffed Marshmallows, for that matter) to any gators that you may see on WDW property. Or anywhere else in the state of Florida, for that matter. The folks who regularly have to deal with these nuisance gators thank you.


----------



## Shannone1

What a night for TV !!  I had 5, one hour shows to watch/record.  Survivor, Grey's Anatomy  , CSI, Lost and ER.  It's going to be a late night !!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> What a night for TV !!  I had 5, one hour shows to watch/record.  Survivor, Grey's Anatomy  , CSI, Lost and ER.  It's going to be a late night !!



Sounds like sleep is not an option for you tonight!


----------



## des1954

Jen-

I'm sure you, as well as I, have seen the stooooopid tourists trying to feed the gators all the time. Our previous home's development was located next to a nice Encore RV Park. There was a creek separating the RV park from us. EACH AND EVERY DAY during season I would stop at the bridge that crossed the creek & yell at the dumb northerners who would be feeding the alligators. (Yeah... the same gators who would wander into our development & threaten dogs & people). 

Here's what I'd tell them:

Me: Hi folks! Did you know that feeding alligators was against the law?

Idiot Northerner: No! Is there a fine for it?

Me: Yes, and the fish & wildlife commission is always in the vicinity because we get nuisance alligators in our development all the time.

I.N: Why's that?

Me: Because people like you who don't know any better feed them! The gator's brain is about the size of a walnut, and it doesn't know the difference between the food you're dropping down on it and the hand that is releasing it. Also you may not know this, but a gator can jump as high as twelve feet (the distance from the creek to their hand - nyuk, nyuk) and when they do that, they latch on to your hand. It's a real nuisance to get them to let go. Last week we had to call for an ambulance on two different occasions, and both people ended up having to have their hand amputated. I thought I'd tell you 'cause I don't want the same thing to happen to you. 

Then I'd say "Gotta go now" and get back into my car. I alway saw the people beat a hasty retreat from the creek. 

If they didn't believe the gator story, I'd point to the black snakes that ususally congregated under the bridge and told them they were water moccassins & that w.m's loved to chase people if they were disturbed. (they will, but you have to throw some rocks them or something like that!) The I.N.'s always left on that one!! 

I'm evil, I know!


----------



## Shannone1

des1954 said:


> Idiot Northerner


----------



## AuburnJen92

Yes Deb, you are evil, but in a good way!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


>



Aw, come on Shannone, you got to give her some credit on that one...i mean really...


----------



## RvUsa

des1954 said:


> Treat Her Like a Lady!!!  (I forgot to mention.... Korn)



Nope,  Metallica, One.  LOL  ROCK ON DUDE!!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

This is how my DH let my DS dress to go to the market with him today. Fireman boots (on the wrong feet), DD's basketball kneepads, other DD's lacross goggles, and apparently he couldn't decide on the appropriate headwear....the blinking bike helmet which he's wearing, or the firefighters helmet that he's holding (he brought both).  
Tell me, does this get-up look like "marketing" attire?  LOL


----------



## Shannone1

3gr8kids said:


> This is how my DH let my DS dress to go to the market with him today. Fireman boots (on the wrong feet), DD's basketball kneepads, other DD's lacross goggles, and apparently he couldn't decide on the appropriate headwear....the blinking bike helmet which he's wearing, or the firefighters helmet that he's holding (he brought both).
> Tell me, does this get-up look like "marketing" attire?  LOL



ROFL !! That picture is a keeper


----------



## seabee

3gr8kids said:


> This is how my DH let my DS dress to go to the market with him today. Fireman boots (on the wrong feet), DD's basketball kneepads, other DD's lacross goggles, and apparently he couldn't decide on the appropriate headwear....the blinking bike helmet which he's wearing, or the firefighters helmet that he's holding (he brought both).
> Tell me, does this get-up look like "marketing" attire?  LOL




 That is a riot! 

Deb, this is what we idiot northerners dress like. Now you will be able to spot us easier!!


----------



## mrsgus06

BigDaddyRog said:


> I DO have a ton of brain sludge !!!



They have pool parties Fri, Sat and Sun.  When they play musical dots (mostly the kids) they also have a game for the grown ups.  You have to name the name of the band that is singing the songs for the game.  I think you should play and win a High School Musical Twister! 

PS:  I came in second over spring break because of one of the girls I brought knew all the answers (I threatened her so she would lose) and my oldest won the musical dots game and I made her give the prize to the second place winner.  (a watergun that she already owned)  I am such a mean mommy! 

The pool party is a must!  You could use all your musical knowledge!


----------



## Dis Dawg

jugman said:


> You got that right Dis Dawg.



Back at ya Jug


----------



## Shannone1

Karla,

I think it's a boy thing....


----------



## kc5grw

So does anyone else have the Walt Disney Treasures DVDs? I missed when the 3 latest came out this past December so I just ordered those on Amazon to complete the collection.  

I guess one of these days I really need to start watching them. Of the 22 that I have only one is out of the plastic.  

Although our main DVD player died a couple of days ago. Maybe it didn't like Sweeney Todd, that was one of the last movies that was in it.   I'll be shopping for a new player this weekend I guess.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Shannone1 said:


> Karla,
> 
> I think it's a boy thing....



That is too funny.  I think you're right, though, it must be a boy thing.


----------



## Gatordad

des1954 said:


> Jen-
> 
> I'm sure you, as well as I, have seen the stooooopid tourists trying to feed the gators all the time. Our previous home's development was located next to a nice Encore RV Park. There was a creek separating the RV park from us. EACH AND EVERY DAY during season I would stop at the bridge that crossed the creek & yell at the dumb northerners who would be feeding the alligators. (Yeah... the same gators who would wander into our development & threaten dogs & people).
> 
> Here's what I'd tell them:
> 
> Me: Hi folks! Did you know that feeding alligators was against the law?
> 
> Idiot Northerner: No! Is there a fine for it?
> 
> Me: Yes, and the fish & wildlife commission is always in the vicinity because we get nuisance alligators in our development all the time.
> 
> I.N: Why's that?
> 
> Me: Because people like you who don't know any better feed them! The gator's brain is about the size of a walnut, and it doesn't know the difference between the food you're dropping down on it and the hand that is releasing it. Also you may not know this, but a gator can jump as high as twelve feet (the distance from the creek to their hand - nyuk, nyuk) and when they do that, they latch on to your hand. It's a real nuisance to get them to let go. Last week we had to call for an ambulance on two different occasions, and both people ended up having to have their hand amputated. I thought I'd tell you 'cause I don't want the same thing to happen to you.
> 
> Then I'd say "Gotta go now" and get back into my car. I alway saw the people beat a hasty retreat from the creek.
> 
> If they didn't believe the gator story, I'd point to the black snakes that ususally congregated under the bridge and told them they were water moccassins & that w.m's loved to chase people if they were disturbed. (they will, but you have to throw some rocks them or something like that!) The I.N.'s always left on that one!!
> 
> I'm evil, I know!



I'm an idiot norhterner in recovery... Now I'm a born again redneck.


----------



## des1954

Another useless fact... He's two years younger than Barbie... and his last name is Carson.









The 1961 Ken vs. The 2006 Ken


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Going North on I-79, there are 2 tunnels, both in VA, the second one starts in VA and ends in WV.  I think I know the spot you're talking about.  The second one is in the Jefferson National Forest.  Or is it the first one?  I forget.  AMI?




 Sorry to leave you hangin' last night guys!  I77 does cut through the Jefferson National Forest from VA to W VA.  It is amazingly beautiful!  The area I think of when I am envisioning gorgeous farmland is the place where the MD panhandle meets PA and W VA.  That's Camp David Territory and the river surrounded by the lush green foliage, the rolling hills that lead to peach orchards and German inspired stone farmhouses is unbelievable!


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> I'm an idiot norhterner in recovery... Now I'm a born again redneck.


----------



## des1954

Well, DH got a job yesterday.  I'm not too thrilled about it though.  It's with a retailer called HH Gregg... like Circuit City & Best Buy. The reason I'm not thrilled is because it's commission based only, and if you don't sell "big ticket" items, how much commission can you make on CD's & DVD's???

He was offered to go back to a former employer (Palm Harbor Homes - manufactured housing sales) - which is what I wanted him to do - but he doesn't.  I know you should be happy with your job, but right now for us it's about the _income _and he only has two more unemployment checks due.  He filed for an extension on U.E. - but they don't do that.

On the plus side,,, he does have a testing date scheduled with the USPS on May 1st,,, but he's a white male, over 50, has never been in the service... so what's the chances of that happening???

I have never been so frustrated in my life!!


----------



## 77ed

BigDaddyRog said:


> I DO have a ton of brain sludge !!!



  Brain sludge would be a great band name.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

des1954 said:


> Well, DH got a job yesterday.  I'm not too thrilled about it though.  It's with a retailer called HH Gregg... like Circuit City & Best Buy. The reason I'm not thrilled is because it's commission based only, and if you don't sell "big ticket" items, how much commission can you make on CD's & DVD's???
> 
> He was offered to go back to a former employer (Palm Harbor Homes - manufactured housing sales) - which is what I wanted him to do - but he doesn't.  I know you should be happy with your job, but right now for us it's about the _income _and he only has two more unemployment checks due.  He filed for an extension on U.E. - but they don't do that.
> 
> On the plus side,,, he does have a testing date scheduled with the USPS on May 1st,,, but he's a white male, over 50, has never been in the service... so what's the chances of that happening???
> 
> I have never been so frustrated in my life!!



Congrats on the job.... I hope it goes better than expected.  Good luck to him on the USPS test.. I am sure they already knew his age when they agreed to test him so hopefully it is a positive thing!!


----------



## 77ed

TGIF!!! Only 7hrs 40mins till Miller time!


----------



## Momof626x3

3gr8kids said:


> That is too funny.  I think you're right, though, it must be a boy thing.



More proof of the "boy thing". Meet "Mickey Pirate Web Man"...


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> Me: Hi folks! Did you know that feeding alligators was against the law?



Is it still OK to give the otters beer?  They'll steal it anyways.

John, Donnie -- I meant I-77 NOT I-79 if anyone still cares.  Only had about 25-30 posts to go through from last night.  Pretty quiet.

DD is coming home this weekend for a visit and bringing the 3 land sharks with her.  Have to stock up on beer & wine.  We haven't seen her since January in WDW and the marathon.  Living 5 hours away stinks.  It's even worse that the other daughter lives 12 hours away and keeps my grand sons with her!


----------



## Sonoma

des1954 said:


> Well, DH got a job yesterday.  I'm not too thrilled about it though.  It's with a retailer called HH Gregg... like Circuit City & Best Buy. The reason I'm not thrilled is because it's commission based only, and if you don't sell "big ticket" items, how much commission can you make on CD's & DVD's???
> 
> He was offered to go back to a former employer (Palm Harbor Homes - manufactured housing sales) - which is what I wanted him to do - but he doesn't.  I know you should be happy with your job, but right now for us it's about the _income _and he only has two more unemployment checks due.  He filed for an extension on U.E. - but they don't do that.
> 
> On the plus side,,, he does have a testing date scheduled with the USPS on May 1st,,, but he's a white male, over 50, has never been in the service... so what's the chances of that happening???
> 
> I have never been so frustrated in my life!!




Congratulations!  HH Gregg is a popular store here.  I hope he enjoys the new job.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Momof626x3 said:


> More proof of the "boy thing". Meet "Mickey Pirate Web Man"...



Maybe not just a boy thing....just different outfits!  I can't tell you how many times I've grocery shopped with a princess!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Well, DH got a job yesterday.  I'm not too thrilled about it though.  It's with a retailer called HH Gregg... like Circuit City & Best Buy. The reason I'm not thrilled is because it's commission based only, and if you don't sell "big ticket" items, how much commission can you make on CD's & DVD's???
> 
> He was offered to go back to a former employer (Palm Harbor Homes - manufactured housing sales) - which is what I wanted him to do - but he doesn't.  I know you should be happy with your job, but right now for us it's about the _income _and he only has two more unemployment checks due.  He filed for an extension on U.E. - but they don't do that.
> 
> On the plus side,,, he does have a testing date scheduled with the USPS on May 1st,,, but he's a white male, over 50, has never been in the service... so what's the chances of that happening???
> 
> I have never been so frustrated in my life!!




I'm glad to hear he's gotten something.  I hope it works out well for him!


----------



## des1954

Wow!!!  There are some pretty adorable kids on this board!!!  They must be the product of some mighty incredible people!!!


----------



## 77ed

800?


----------



## 77ed

YEA!! I GOT IT!!


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm glad to hear he's gotten something. I hope it works out well for him!


 
Thanks, Ami!!  I'm trying to keep a positive outlook - but sometimes it's hard to do.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Thanks, Ami!!  I'm trying to keep a positive outlook - but sometimes it's hard to do.



I hear ya!  You, of all people, always have a fantastic attitude!  I know you will get through this!



Speaking of having a good attitude (= sense of humor) during tough times, I saw this the other day and thought I'd share:

*Soon to be released by the US Government:*


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


>



Another place off the parkway that I promise to go to soon and take photos of is called *Peaks of Otter*!  It's a little north of Roanoke, so next time I need to go shopping, I'll scoot up to the parkway and take some snapshots!


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> Another place off the parkway that I promise to go to soon and take photos of is called *Peaks of Otter*!  It's a little north of Roanoke, so next time I need to go shopping, I'll scoot up to the parkway and take some snapshots!



Thanks.  I'm looking forward to seeing those pictures!


----------



## Colson39

Victim in Mad Tea Cup Party assault to sue Disney
Apr 24, 2008

Aimee Krause, the victim in the Mad Tea Cup Party is planning to sue Disney following the conviction of her assailant.

Eban Self, Krause's attorney indicated that Disney's lack of security will be part of the lawsuit. Self stated "It's just one in a long line of many incidents where this kind of thing has happened before."

Victoria Walker, the assailant in the case, was found guilty of battery and sentenced to 90 days in jail. Her son, Tony Phillips commented "Ms. Krause, that's her, you know what I'm saying? She's doing her thing - and that's suing Disney."


--------------------------------------------------

Are you kidding me?  What is Disney supposed to do, have a security guard at every ride watching every single person?  You know, I agree that the lady should have been convicted, because you can't just assault someone, but something tells me the "victim" (who had a history of causing problems) might not be such a victim.


----------



## Shannone1

des1954 said:


> I know you should be happy with your job, but right now for us it's about the _income _and he only has two more unemployment checks due.  He filed for an extension on U.E. - but they don't do that.
> 
> I have never been so frustrated in my life!!




I think a lot of people are not happy with their job.  We all dream of doing other things.  Some people are lucky and have a career they love.  But for most a job is just a job to pay the bills. 

It is frustrating.  My FIL has been looking for a job for 2 years but he keeps turning everything down because he doesn't "want to do it".  He is waiting for the perfect job to come along and meanwhile they are losing their house and can't pay their bills.   

Hang in there Deb.


----------



## AuburnJen92

From what I heard when the story broke, she was very verbally abusive to the one who struck her.  That does not condone starting a fist fight, but sometimes people crack.  I hope she gets her day in court and the judge gives her some verbal abuse!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Deb,

I am happy DH got another job.  My DH is not happy at his since he got laid off 2 years ago, but it does pay bills (barely).  Here's to hoping both of our DH's will get jobs they love and will stay there for a long, long time...


----------



## Colson39

AuburnJen92 said:


> From what I heard when the story broke, she was very verbally abusive to the one who struck her.  That does not condone starting a fist fight, but sometimes people crack.  I hope she gets her day in court and the judge gives her some verbal abuse!



Yea, the defense actually had the principal of the school that her son goes to testify that the "victim" had caused numerous interruptions at school and was a nuisance.  So the lady probably asked for it, although that doesn't make it right.

And I agree, I hope the judge sees right through her and puts her in her place.  I hope this isn't a case where Disney just pays her off, because that would be ridiculous.


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> And I agree, I hope the judge sees right through her and puts her in her place.  I hope this isn't a case where Disney just pays her off, because that would be ridiculous.



But they probably will.  Disney doesn't like bad publicity.  What a shame.


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> My DH is not happy at his since he got laid off 2 years ago



Yeah, I feel his pain.  In 40 years of working in corporate America, I've been RIFed 5 times and worked for three major corporations.  Every time I'm about to get a very large promotion, the company starts having problems and I have to start all over again.  Now, I'm close to retirement and I've never had a job I *really* liked, except for the Army, but you can't make a great living as a infantryman.

Now when I'm nearing retirement, the RIFs are happening again.  Just yesterday there were three people let go in my department 52, 62 and 66.  

I'll probably be joining them before the end of the year!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Interesting facts on that story, just goes to show that things arent always as they may seem. I dont believe much of what i read in the papers or see on TV, having been involved in inidents that made it on TV I sit and say "HUH"  were they even there ?


----------



## Colson39

Yea, I should also have mentioned that the testimony of the principal was thrown out by the Judge, as she determined that one persons testimony wasn't enough to warrant her as a "judge of character".  So the jury never even heard that part of it.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I should also have mentioned that the testimony of the principal was thrown out by the Judge, as she determined that one persons testimony wasn't enough to warrant her as a "judge of character".  So the jury never even heard that part of it.



Yeah.. you cant trust those nasty principals.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah, I feel his pain.  In 40 years of working in corporate America, I've been RIFed 5 times and worked for three major corporations.  Every time I'm about to get a very large promotion, the company starts having problems and I have to start all over again.  Now, I'm close to retirement and I've never had a job I *really* liked, except for the Army, but you can't make a great living as a infantryman.
> 
> Now when I'm nearing retirement, the RIFs are happening again.  Just yesterday there were three people let go in my department 52, 62 and 66.
> 
> I'll probably be joining them before the end of the year!



Wow, sounds terribly familiar.  His current job just laid off 150 people in FL, which makes every branch short and now all the current employees have to make up the weekends.  It stinks I tell ya!


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> Eban Self, Krause's attorney indicated that Disney's lack of security will be part of the lawsuit. Self stated "It's just one in a long line of many incidents where this kind of thing has happened before."


 
I can't even count the number of times I've been to Disney Parks since 1974. I CAN count the number of times I've witnessed "these type of incidents"..... uh....... let me see......

Oh yeah!!! NONE!!!

I have seen (and been a part of) one verbal incident at US-IOA, however!


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> Now when I'm nearing retirement, the RIFs are happening again. Just yesterday there were three people let go in my department 52, 62 and 66.
> 
> I'll probably be joining them before the end of the year!


 
Keep a close eye out for younger replacements within the next year.  If HSBC does this,,, can you say "Age Discrimination"?  As you know Al, GTE tried doing this in the late 80's and early 90's & got caught at it.  They gladly gave the jobs back (with back pay) rather that face a lawsuit. (This was management & not hourly employees)


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> I can't even count the number of times I've been to Disney Parks since 1974. I CAN count the number of times I've witnessed "these type of incidents"..... uh....... let me see......
> 
> Oh yeah!!! NONE!!!
> 
> I have seen (and been a part of) one verbal incident at US-IOA, however!



I _thought_ My DH was going to be a part of an "incident" once.  It was a couple Christmas' ago, it was VERY crowded and there was this guy who was going F-this and F-that. Hubby was like, "Man, there are kids around!  This is Disney for God's sake!"  I thought he was going to get clobbered!  The guy looked ticked!  Luckily it was crowded and we were seperated in the sea of people pretty fast!  Sometimes the heat and crowds have a .....negative....effect on folks!


----------



## des1954

A thought just came to mind... 

1989 - 1993= Bad economy, lots of RIF's and layoff's, high mortgage interest rates, escalating prices, decreasing interest on bank accounts and investments = George H.W. Bush

2001 - 2009=  Bad economy, lots of RIF's and layoff's, mega home forclosures, high gas & oil prices, market in the toilet=  George W. Bush


Do I see a family resemblance???


BUSH!  Like a rock.....only dumber!


----------



## terri01p

Oh buddy we witness a horrible thing our last trip, while waiting for that 3-D show ( use to be Michael Jackson deal, now I can't remember ) anyways while waiting in line a man slapped a boy across the face, it was his son he looked to be about 4 ,and it shocked the crap out of us , it was bad and hard and we had to go sit and take a break after that it was really disturbing.

The CM made them exit the show line ,the poor kid, I can't imagine doing that EVER !


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

terri01p said:


> Oh buddy we witness a horrible thing our last trip, while waiting for that 3-D show ( use to be Michael Jackson deal, now I can't remember ) anyways while waiting in line a man slapped a boy across the face, it was his son he looked to be about 4 ,and it shocked the crap out of us , it was bad and hard and we had to go sit and take a break after that it was really disturbing.
> 
> The CM made them exit the show line ,the poor kid, I can't imagine doing that EVER !



You might after you've been w/ my 4.5 you for a while!!   JK, but boy, he has his days!!  Last time we went to Epcot, he wandered away & was lost for about 20 minutes.  Security found him by the fountain in front of Spaceship Earth. (We had been in Living Seas.) He was headed to the car. He thought we left him.  Thank goodness they found him before he went out the gates. Who knows what would have happened to him then!!  And NO CM stopped him in his little trek either!!! (Except the Security Guard, & that's b/c the CMs at LS had called security after he hadn't shown back up in about 10 min.--a little too long IMHO w/ his age.) 

Of course, now he thinks he can do whatever, since he was on his own at Disney & didn't get scared!


----------



## des1954

terri01p said:


> while waiting in line a man slapped a boy across the face,.... it was really disturbing.


 
Never having been able to have children, whenever I witness what I consider to be over-punishment or out and out child abuse (which is what I would consider your example to be)  I have to RUN (not walk) away from it.  I did confront a man in a grocery store one time because he yanked his small son (about 3) up by the arm & kicked him in the butt.  The store manager saw this as well, and called the police for child abuse.  I don't know which the man thought was worse... me getting in his face (not a pretty sight), or being arrested and having the boy removed from the home.
After further investigation, there were 2 other children in the house that were removed.  The guy and his girl (mother of kids - but who knew if this guy was even the dad) were both sent to prison.

If people will do this in public to their kids... what happens in the privacy of their homes???  It gives me goose-bumps to even think about it.


----------



## terri01p

Hey I'm not talking about a smack to the face, I'm talking he hauled off and slapped him to the ground and the kid layed there for about 2 minutes before the dad grabbed him up...just disturbing !


----------



## des1954

Jody-

The "mother's helper" is a harness & a leash!!! I think that's the best thing ever made for parents taking their kids to any type of mall or theme park!!!













Some people feel it's akin to treating your kid like a dog. I think it's a smart way to go & a sanity keeper!! Far better than your little one being lost for over 20 minutes & heading back to the car in the parking lot at Epcot! Yep!!! That would scare the stew outta me!!


----------



## Gatordad

Disney brings out the worst in people.  I've never seen a greater concentration of people with a lack of respect fortheir neighbor than in disney. I was folding up the baby's stroller, and this family charges right by me to get on a tram, I was like ***?  I got in theguys face and told him to show a little manners..... he slinked off.


----------



## des1954

terri01p said:


> Hey I'm not talking about a smack to the face, I'm talking he hauled off and slapped him to the ground and the kid layed there for about 2 minutes before the dad grabbed him up...just disturbing !


 
I'm afraid I would have had to slap the dad to the ground if I saw that happen!!  

I'm sorry.... but a theme park where you are supposed to be having fun is not the place to make an "I'm the parent & you WILL obey me" point with your child (unless of course the child is doing something to endanger themselves or others). 

When we were at Epcot a couple of weeks ago, I did make a comment to a dad who was letting his 2-3 year old scream, cry, fall on the ground and have a temper tantrum, scream some more,  while dad kept on walking and ignoring him.  It was just prior to the fireworks beginning and too late for the poor little guy.  He just wanted to be picked up and comforted, for crying out loud!!!  I told the dad just that.  Where upon, he told me to mind my own business.  And I told him by him neglecting his child & allowing the poor kid to carry on that way he was making it MY BUSINESS by subjecting me and all the other guest to his "wonderful" parenting skills. He stopped and picked up his son, who quieted right down.  I shadowed the guy as long as I could to make sure he didn't "punish" his son for causing him embarassment.  Maybe I should have minded my own business, but little kids are at the mercy of their sometimes stupid parents. JMHO!!


----------



## terri01p

This is my saying for the day " just disturbing ", I'm going to go over to the theme park board and use it as many time as I have in this thread...lol.


----------



## ntsammy5

Debbie knows this, DW works in Child Protective Services and very rarely tells me what's going on there, but the stories she does tell are unbelievable!  It's a very disturbing place to work.


----------



## terri01p

ntsammy5 said:


> Debbie knows this, DW works in Child Protective Services and very rarely tells me what's going on there, but the stories she does tell are unbelievable!  It's a very disturbing place to work.



In all seriousness I could never work for a place like that, I would be tore up all the time. Things stick with me.


----------



## Momof626x3

PolynesianPixie said:


> Maybe not just a boy thing....just different outfits!  I can't tell you how many times I've grocery shopped with a princess!



Awwwww! Too cute!!! I have to say I really miss not being able to do the whole princess thing. I do have a small neice so she will be spoiled greatly to make up for it!


----------



## Momof626x3

terri01p said:


> Hey I'm not talking about a smack to the face, I'm talking he hauled off and slapped him to the ground and the kid layed there for about 2 minutes before the dad grabbed him up...just disturbing !



That is just horrible.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

des1954 said:


> Jody-
> 
> The "mother's helper" is a harness & a leash!!! I think that's the best thing ever made for parents taking their kids to any type of mall or theme park!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people feel it's akin to treating your kid like a dog. I think it's a smart way to go & a sanity keeper!! Far better than your little one being lost for over 20 minutes & heading back to the car in the parking lot at Epcot! Yep!!! That would scare the stew outta me!!




Trust me, we've thought of it. Unfortunately, even my 2yo could get out of that.  We had one for my step-son, didn't work really well.  We felt like we were dragging him most of the time.


----------



## stacktester

terri01p said:


> Hey I'm not talking about a smack to the face, I'm talking he hauled off and slapped him to the ground and the kid layed there for about 2 minutes before the dad grabbed him up...just disturbing !



I saw a woman banging a water bottle on the wall over her daughters head at POC last year. The girl about 13 was upset because her punk brother about 11 or 12 kept pulling her hair and when she shoved him the mom got mad and started yelling at her and hitting the empty bottle on the wall like she was gonna smack her with it. The hubby just stood there and watched.  Guess we know who wears the pants. Stuff like that warrants being ejected from the park.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Now, don't get me wrong, I DO NOT condone child abuse. I've had DCF called on me b/c someone thought that I kicked my son in the dr's office (for pete's sake, I had on sandles, I don't think so!!) when all I did was nug him w/ my foot (so, fortunately, we were cleared).  From time to time both boys will get a swat to the behind, but mostly I try to use the corner, which w/ Leo works great b/c he gets it, but Ben fights even that. It doesn't help to take away his toys either, but he has WAY too many of them (or plays w/ his brother's) & doesn't seem to care too much if he has some or not.

Please understand, we've just come off a very bad wk of Ben mouthing off at us, so we're more than a little frustrated w/ him. Ben is VERY head strong & both boys are in the "pushing the limits" phase right now.


----------



## Dis Dawg

Gatordad said:


> Disney brings out the worst in people.  I've never seen a greater concentration of people with a lack of respect fortheir neighbor than in disney. I was folding up the baby's stroller, and this family charges right by me to get on a tram, I was like ***?  I got in theguys face and told him to show a little manners..... he slinked off.



Man, I hope I don't run into you


----------



## Colson39

des1954 said:


> Jody-
> 
> The "mother's helper" is a harness & a leash!!! I think that's the best thing ever made for parents taking their kids to any type of mall or theme park!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people feel it's akin to treating your kid like a dog. I think it's a smart way to go & a sanity keeper!! Far better than your little one being lost for over 20 minutes & heading back to the car in the parking lot at Epcot! Yep!!! That would scare the stew outta me!!



I understand why people use these, I just never could imagine using one.  I guess I'm one of those that feels like the whole "dog" thing...lol.  I don't fault anyone that uses it, just not my cup of tea.  The worst is when they have the monkey one with a tail, then it really looks like you're walking a dog (no offense to anyone that has/had one, just differing opinions  ).


----------



## terri01p

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Now, don't get me wrong, I DO NOT condone child abuse. I've had DCF called on me b/c someone thought that I kicked my son in the dr's office (for pete's sake, I had on sandles, I don't think so!!) when all I did was nug him w/ my foot (so, fortunately, we were cleared).  From time to time both boys will get a swat to the behind, but mostly I try to use the corner, which w/ Leo works great b/c he gets it, but Ben fights even that. It doesn't help to take away his toys either, but he has WAY too many of them (or plays w/ his brother's) & doesn't seem to care too much if he has some or not.
> 
> Please understand, we've just come off a very bad wk of Ben mouthing off at us, so we're more than a little frustrated w/ him. Ben is VERY head strong & both boys are in the "pushing the limits" phase right now.




We as parents have all been there, my oldest dd that's married now was no prize growing up at that age let me tell ya.

Her teacher called me one night because I shoved her in the back of the head while picking her up from school ( this happened many moons ago ) yea I shoved her, my GOD she had only lost three jackets in a roll and I was HOT....years later come to find out she was giving them away to make friends...can someone say idiot.  

She's a 911 operater now and a shove in the head sounds grand to what she has heard in her job.

EDited to say see me and Colson know !


----------



## Gatordad

I take a big bluefish hook, hook their trousers and then use my ocean fishing rod. This way, I can reel them in if they get too far away.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Colson39 said:


> I understand why people use these, I just never could imagine using one.  I guess I'm one of those that feels like the whole "dog" thing...lol.  I don't fault anyone that uses it, just not my cup of tea.  The worst is when they have the monkey one with a tail, then it really looks like you're walking a dog (no offense to anyone that has/had one, just differing opinions  ).



Oh, we've tried to use one, but like I said, it was easier to just carry my DSS instead, but it always felt like we were dragging him (especially if he had a temper tantrum!).  I just know that both of my boys wouldn't do well with them.  They're both just way too smart & would figure out how to get out of them.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Considering my kids behavior just now, this is a lovely conversation to be having.   Believe me, I've been tempted to haul off and whack my kiddos on occaision, but I just don't agree with the message that sends to them.  If I "pop" them, why on earth should they be punished if they do the same to their sister who is grating on their nerves???? 

My girls had a half day at school today.  We were planning a trip to the park, but they walked through the front door with negative attitudes and immediately started fighting with each other~Oh it was bad!  I sent them to opposite corners of the house and said no park.  Now, if they continue to be sweet (like they are now) we'll go in a little while.  Goodness, running around in the fresh air will definitely benefit us all!


----------



## terri01p

PolynesianPixie said:


> Considering my kids behavior just now, this is a lovely conversation to be having.   Believe me, I've been tempted to haul off and whack my kiddos on occaision, but I just don't agree with the message that sends to them.  If I "pop" them, why on earth should they be punished if they do the same to their sister who is grating on their nerves????
> 
> My girls had a half day at school today.  We were planning a trip to the park, but they walked through the front door with negative attitudes and immediately started fighting with each other~Oh it was bad!  I sent them to opposite corners of the house and said no park.  Now, if they continue to be sweet (like they are now) we'll go in a little while.  Goodness, running around in the fresh air will definitely benefit us all!



HEhe


----------



## Shannone1

** Topic Change **

What is the very worst job you've ever had ??

Mine was working as a waitress at Big Boy.  I had to be there at 5:30am and worked the breakfast rush for very little tips.  Had to wear the "granny" shoes and polyester uniform.  And the owner had this motto "time to lean, time to clean" and the waitstaff spent more time cleaning the stupid restaurant that waiting on tables.  I made $2.51 an hour plus tips (which was maybe $40 on a busy morning.)  If I ever went back to waitressing it would be at a place where they served alcohol and I worked Fri/Sat nights.  Most places even have foot runners now.  When I waitressed I had to seat the door, take the order, take out the food, and then clean the table when they left.  Have I mentioned that job sucked ??


----------



## terri01p

MUST HURRY AND GET PAST POST 1666 !


----------



## Momof626x3

My oldest DS really knows how to push my buttons. I guess we are so much alike that we clash! With that one I have to know when to walk away and let DH deal with him or it can turn into a yelling match. Last trip to WDW he was very negative and I did my best to ignore him but what I REALLY wanted to do is leave him HERE for awhile:


----------



## 1goofy1

RvUsa said:


> Ok here is a little of my music.... anyone, anyone....
> 
> I can't remember anything
> can't tell if this is true or dream
> deep down inside I feel to scream
> this terrible silence stops me
> 
> now that the war is through with me
> I'm waking up, I cannot see
> that there's not much left of me
> nothing is real but pain now
> 
> hold my breath as I wish for death
> oh please God, wake me




This is too weird. I was just reading this and the song (Metallica - One) came on the radio.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Hmm, worst job...that would have to be my first teaching job in AL...

The principal hired my mid year, saying that I would get credit for teaching that year, when in fact, he hired me one day after the middle of the year, negating my year's service.  The building I taught in was at the bottom of a hill, so when it rained, the whole building would start to flood.  There was an inch of mold behind the blackboards (yes, I taught when there were blackboards, and paddling!) and they never cleaned the rafters.  There were no drop ceilings, so if you got a rush of wind, the years of dust/crap that was in the ceiling rafters would come down and everyone would get sick for two weeks.  I had an upper respiratory infection from a week into the assignment to 2 months afterwards.  The principal had his little click of teachers and the parents knew it, because he would tell them.  If you were not in the click, then the parents could make up stuff that they claimed happened and you would be drug down to the office (in the middle of lessons) and told to explain yourself!   Needless to say, I didn't ask to come back.  I think I cried almost every night that I came home.  Oh, did I mention that I had to cross time zones too!  OH MAN, the memories!


----------



## Momof626x3

Shannone1 said:


> ** Topic Change **
> 
> What is the very worst job you've ever had ??



That's a tough one...I guess the WORST one was when I worked 3rd shift at Perkins restaurant. Tips were terrible and during the 3rd shift there was mostly young kids who were rude and left no tip. The manager treated us like garbage. And we had to wear buttons that said "Free appetizer if I forget to offer you one!" Then they took it out of your pay if you forgot too many times. And I never remembered when it was busy and I was running! We had people to clear the tables but we had to give them a share of our tips. Plus I never saw my DH (then DBF) because he worked days. I do NOT miss those days.


----------



## PanFanAL

AuburnJen92 said:


> Hmm, worst job...that would have to be my first teaching job in AL...
> 
> The principal hired my mid year, saying that I would get credit for teaching that year, when in fact, he hired me one day after the middle of the year, negating my year's service.  The building I taught in was at the bottom of a hill, so when it rained, the whole building would start to flood.  There was an inch of mold behind the blackboards (yes, I taught when there were blackboards, and paddling!) and they never cleaned the rafters.  There were no drop ceilings, so if you got a rush of wind, the years of dust/crap that was in the ceiling rafters would come down and everyone would get sick for two weeks.  I had an upper respiratory infection from a week into the assignment to 2 months afterwards.  The principal had his little click of teachers and the parents knew it, because he would tell them.  If you were not in the click, then the parents could make up stuff that they claimed happened and you would be drug down to the office (in the middle of lessons) and told to explain yourself!   Needless to say, I didn't ask to come back.  I think I cried almost every night that I came home.  Oh, did I mention that I had to cross time zones too!  OH MAN, the memories!



It wasn't in Barbour County was it?


----------



## Gatordad

Sounds to me like Hazzard County


----------



## 1goofy1

I know that we have gotten off this subject but I wanted to try this. 

Who can name the artist and or song?

You talk about things that nobody cares
You're wearing out things that nobody wears
You calling my name but I gotta make clear
I can't say baby where I'll be in a year


----------



## Colson39

Easy, Aerosmith, my favorite song of theirs, Sweet Emotion


----------



## 77ed

Who can name the song and or Artist?

So long ago, I don't remember when
That's  when they say I'm lost my friend
Well they said she died easy of a broken heart disease
As I listened through the cemetary trees
I seen the sun comin' up at the funeral at dawn
The long broken arm of human law
Now it always seemed such a waste
She always had a pretty face
So I wondered why she hung around this place


----------



## BigDaddyRog

wallflowers-one headlight


----------



## 77ed

BigDaddyRog said:


> wallflowers-one headlight



  Dude, your good.


----------



## 77ed

Here is another one

Artist and or Song

Always, known in, all my time,
A little left of center now
Reflect as I realize,
That all I need is to find the middle pillar path to sit like the sun by a star in the sky and 
just be
Sinner, casting stones at me


----------



## RvUsa

It's his job, and his "brain sludge" LOL


----------



## Gatordad

77ed said:


> Dude, your good.



He's a friggn DJ, he should be good.


----------



## 77ed

Gatordad said:


> He's a friggn DJ, he should be good.



I quess that they let you out for your 30 min stroll.


----------



## djblu883

Colson39 said:


> I understand why people use these, I just never could imagine using one.  I guess I'm one of those that feels like the whole "dog" thing...lol.  I don't fault anyone that uses it, just not my cup of tea.  The worst is when they have the monkey one with a tail, then it really looks like you're walking a dog (no offense to anyone that has/had one, just differing opinions  ).



When my son was 3.5 we had to make a trip to DC for my sister's wedding. He was at an age where he would pull his hand out of mine and take off at a full run  in any directon he saw as "INTERESTING"...well in DC they drive like maniacs and I was terrified he would do this and be run over....so I used it...only time but it kept him safe...I didn't use it as a leash but as a back up...holding his hand...but if he did wiggle free...he remained close enough he could be quickly caught before he was killed....Now I have a grandaughter the same age...we have the monkey you described...it has a pocket in it and she can carry small toys and snacks....we also hold her hand and the monkey
 rides on her back...also not used as a leash but as plan B....we want to keep our busy princess safe....she likes to run and hide....after Mom lost her in a Grocery Store...she decided for her nerves and sanity for them both it worked best!They both cried for 20 min. after that scare...


----------



## Gatordad

77ed said:


> I quess that they let you out for your 30 min stroll.



I get 35 minutes now.


----------



## 77ed

Gatordad said:


> I get 35 minutes now.



The warden must have taken a liken' to ya .


----------



## des1954

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Trust me, we've thought of it. Unfortunately, even my 2yo could get out of that. We had one for my step-son, didn't work really well. We felt like we were dragging him most of the time.


 
Two year olds certainly have a mind of their own, don't they???

You should have re-named him "_cigarette_" so you could take him out for a drag!!


----------



## Momof626x3

I have a good book, a beautiful evening, my DH is taking the boys to the local speedway tonight, I bought a new bottle of Pina-colada mix...and I just discovered that I'm out of rum.   I guess I'll have to send DH to the Dam Liquor store. No really...it's called "Dam Liquor" store.


----------



## des1954

Okay.... let's see how good you guys are.... Name the Group & the Song

Laying here looking at the ceiling
Someone lays a sheet across my chest
Something warm is flowing down my fingers
Pain is flowing all through my back

I try to move my arms and there's no feeling
And when I look I see there's nothing there
The face beside me stopped it totally bleeding
The girl I knew has such a distant stare

I remember
We were flying along and hit something in the air
I remember
We were flying along and hit something in the air

Then I looked straight at the attendant
His face is pale as it can be
He bends and whispers something softly
He says there's no chance for me

I remember
We were flying along and hit something in the air
I remember
We were flying along and hit something in the air

Life is flowing out my body
Pain is flowing out with my blood
The sheets are red and moist where I'm lying
God in Heaven, teach me how to die

I remember
We were flying along and hit something in the air
I remember
We were flying along and hit something in the air


----------



## 77ed

I know that I may be touching the stove on this but, whenever I take my 2.25 year old out, I make sure that he has a certain collar on.  It's a special collar that when he pulls it tighens around his neck, it's called a Martingale Collar.  He behaves pretty well when we have this collar on.  

Oh, yeah BTW he's a retired racing Greyhound that we got one month ago. 
Did I have yall scared?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Momof626x3 said:


> I have a good book, a beautiful evening, my DH is taking the boys to the local speedway tonight, I bought a new bottle of Pina-colada mix...and I just discovered that I'm out of rum.   I guess I'll have to send DH to the Dam Liquor store. No really...it's called "Dam Liquor" store.



We have a bumper sticker that says "follow me to the dam store"!  I think it was mostly bait and tackle, but funny enough to buy a sticker!  

The kids and I are going out for pizza in a bit.  They chose the place this time and I'm bummed because I can't get a drink there.  How pitiful is that?


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

djblu883 said:


> They both cried for 20 min. after that scare...



Scary thing is, he didn't even cry. He said he was scared in the middle of his trek, but then he was fine & it was all OUR fault he got lost!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

des1954 said:


> Two year olds certainly have a mind of their own, don't they???
> 
> You should have re-named him "_cigarette_" so you could take him out for a drag!!



    Somehow, I don't think his mother would have liked that too much!!


----------



## des1954

Al???? Are you going to share your Kevin at Darien Lake story???


----------



## Momof626x3

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Scary thing is, he didn't even cry. He said he was scared in the middle of his trek, but then he was fine & it was all OUR fault he got lost!



That is scary. My oldest is like that. He's never been afraid of strangers. I think that if someone came up to him and said, "Wanna go for a ride? I have candy!" he would say SURE and get right on in. I've had to put the fear of strangers in to him, somewhat. It's sad that I had to do that but necessary. In school he will just wander away...he doesn't follow the herd. His teachers always have to keep an extra eye out for him.


----------



## auntie

I just paid $3.80 for regular...  One gas station didn't even HAVE gas..waiting on the truck. Premium was $4.05! 
My daughter just had someone drop out of her late class of the day(she's getting certified for Lifeguarding/CPR. Kid can't afford the gas to get to class anymore. This is sad.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Scary thing is, he didn't even cry. He said he was scared in the middle of his trek, but then he was fine & it was all OUR fault he got lost!



We lost our youngest at colonial Williamsburg once.  I thought she was with hubby...he thought she was with me.  He and I were in a total panic after I met back up with him and SHE WASN"T THERE!  When we found her, she was chatting with a lady, telling her how her parents lost her!   KIDS!


----------



## Momof626x3

des1954 said:


> Al???? Are you going to share your Kevin at Darien Lake story???



My oldest DS is named Kevin and we've been to Darien Lake a few times! Ut oh!


----------



## des1954

77ed said:


> Here is another one
> 
> Artist and or Song
> 
> Always, known in, all my time,
> A little left of center now
> Reflect as I realize,
> That all I need is to find the middle pillar path to sit like the sun by a star in the sky and
> just be
> Sinner, casting stones at me


 
I ***think*** the name of this song is "Not Falling"  or  "I'm Not Falling".... but I don't think I ever knew who the artist was. 

Am I close - or totally off base???


----------



## Momof626x3

My middle son, who is the "good son" who never wanders off, got lost in the Mouse Gears store at Epcot last year. Well...he wasn't lost...he just saw my mom accross the store and went to her without telling us. When I realized he was gone I was in full blown panic, hyperventilating through the store for a good 10 minutes before they found me. It was a SCARY feeling!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

des1954 said:


> Jody-
> 
> The "mother's helper" is a harness & a leash!!! I think that's the best thing ever made for parents taking their kids to any type of mall or theme park!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people feel it's akin to treating your kid like a dog. I think it's a smart way to go & a sanity keeper!! Far better than your little one being lost for over 20 minutes & heading back to the car in the parking lot at Epcot! Yep!!! That would scare the stew outta me!!



Everyone has differences of opinions on these... my children aren't and have never been runners... they always stay right with us.. but if they were I would use one for peace of mind.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Momof626x3 said:


> My middle son, who is the "good son" who never wanders off, got lost in the Mouse Gears store at Epcot last year. Well...he wasn't lost...he just saw my mom accross the store and went to her without telling us. When I realized he was gone I was in full blown panic, hyperventilating through the store for a good 10 minutes before they found me. It was a SCARY feeling!



Yeah, we actually had that w/ Leo too, but in a restaurant at Saratoga Springs ON Christmas!  He just wandered away when we were getting ready to leave. It was in the Turf Club & our friend is the head chef/manager there.  So he checked the kitchen, found him a couple of minutes later, he had found somebody else stroller in a little alcove towards the back of the restaurant and was playing with the toys that were on it.

I'm sensing a pattern here. We've lost both boys at Disney....


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Everyone has differences of opinions on these... my children aren't and have never been runners... they always stay right with us.. but if they were I would use one for peace of mind.



Oh, mine are not necessarily runners, just wanderers. I think Ben didn't see us right away & instead of calling out for us, went looking for us.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Ok guys & gals,

Time to pick up my mom at the Airport. Going to Disney tomorrow, so I guess it's time to go loose the boys again!  

I think there will be enough adults this time around to keep them corralled. 

Try to keep it down over the w/e so I don't have too much to read & catch up on Monday. 

Chat at yuns later!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

77ed said:


> Here is another one
> 
> Artist and or Song
> 
> Always, known in, all my time,
> A little left of center now
> Reflect as I realize,
> That all I need is to find the middle pillar path to sit like the sun by a star in the sky and
> just be
> Sinner, casting stones at me



Mudvayne - not falling


----------



## ntsammy5

77ed said:


> The warden must have taken a liken' to ya .



Unfortunately the warden is Ben Dover ......


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> Okay.... let's see how good you guys are.... Name the Group & the Song
> 
> Laying here looking at the ceiling
> Someone lays a sheet across my chest
> Something warm is flowing down my fingers
> Pain is flowing all through my back
> 
> I try to move my arms and there's no feeling
> And when I look I see there's nothing there
> The face beside me stopped it totally bleeding
> The girl I knew has such a distant stare
> 
> I remember
> We were flying along and hit something in the air
> I remember
> We were flying along and hit something in the air
> 
> Then I looked straight at the attendant
> His face is pale as it can be
> He bends and whispers something softly
> He says there's no chance for me
> 
> I remember
> We were flying along and hit something in the air
> I remember
> We were flying along and hit something in the air
> 
> Life is flowing out my body
> Pain is flowing out with my blood
> The sheets are red and moist where I'm lying
> God in Heaven, teach me how to die
> 
> I remember
> We were flying along and hit something in the air
> I remember
> We were flying along and hit something in the air




This one...I do NOT know...but damn its gruesome!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Momof626x3 said:


> My oldest DS is named Kevin and we've been to Darien Lake a few times! Ut oh!



Well, my Kevin is 29 now and he was impossible to keep track of -- now I just follow the empty beer cans.  The 80s were a little bit easier, but we were at Darien Lake for a company picnic and we turned around to do something with the girls and when we looked back -- no more than 30 seconds, Kevin was gone.  He just wandered off.  We found him 30 minutes later in park security.  He was wondering where we had gone.  IIRC he was 4.  We got a harness shortly after that and it worked fine.  That was very unusual in the 80s, but it worked.  His younger sister did pretty much the same thing the next year.  If we were smart we never would have gone looking for them.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Ok guys & gals,
> 
> Time to pick up my mom at the Airport. Going to Disney tomorrow, so I guess it's time to go loose the boys again!
> 
> I think there will be enough adults this time around to keep them corralled.
> 
> Try to keep it down over the w/e so I don't have too much to read & catch up on Monday.
> 
> Chat at yuns later!!



Have  a great weekend!!!!  Even if you loose the boys at least they will be at the Happiest place on earth


----------



## Momof626x3

ntsammy5 said:


> Well, my Kevin is 29 now and he was impossible to keep track of -- now I just follow the empty beer cans.  The 80s were a little bit easier, but we were at Darien Lake for a company picnic and we turned around to do something with the girls and when we looked back -- no more than 30 seconds, Kevin was gone.  He just wandered off.  We found him 30 minutes later in park security.  He was wondering where we had gone.  IIRC he was 4.  We got a harness shortly after that and it worked fine.  That was very unusual in the 80s, but it worked.  His younger sister did pretty much the same thing the next year.  If we were smart we never would have gone looking for them.



You know...I just remembered that we lost our Kevin once at Darien Lake too. We were staying at the campground in my inlaws 5th wheel. Kevin was 2. I went into the bedroom to change, leaving Kevin in what I believed to be capable hands...my MIL, my FIL, and my DH were ALL with him. I came out of the bedroom and NO KEVIN. And no one knew where he was. He had gotten out of the trailer and made it 4 campsites down where some very nice grandmotherly ladies found him wandering. My MIL went shrieking out of the trailer "KEVIN!" and the nice ladies yelled, "He's over here!" And he's been wandering ever since. Maybe it would be easier to tag him like a migrating bird. At least until he's old enough for me to follow the empty beer cans...


----------



## Colson39

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THEY ARE SHOWING THE FORT ON THE DISNEY TRAVEL SHOW ON RIGHT NOW!!!

WOOHOOO!!!

When they said the next family would be staying in the cabins and they started showing all about them, I literally had tingles inside.  It's so rare that we see a Disney show talking about the Fort, and I am SO glad that I have DVR now and am taping this.

Loved seeing the new refurbished cabins, can't wait to see more (it's a commercial right now).

I said to Beth, "Oh man, people will be talking about this on the Camping forum for the next week"...lol.  Loved that they were showing various parts of the Fort as well, hope they show some of the Settlement (and golf carts!!!  ).

This is now my second favorite Disney TV travel show ever, after the Samantha Brown holiday one that showed the Fort Christmas campsite decorations.  I can't tell you how stoked I was when they switched to the second family and said "This family will be staying in the Fort Wilderness cabins".

YES!!

Ok, it's back on, be back later!!!

Can you feel the love for the Fort??? lol


----------



## Colson39

Ok, let me change that.....

this is now my FAVORITE Disney travel show of all time.  They literally just spent the last two sequences talking about the Fort, about 20 minutes worth.  They showed TONS of the Fort, I even got some golf cart action!!!

This is now permanent on my DVR, I can't tell you how much I love seeing them cover the Fort on TV.  Of course, now it means that the cabins will probably see a HUGE surge in reservations, but hey, it's not like the Fort has been showing any signs of slowing down recently.  Considering all the money Disney is pouring into the Fort right now, I bet they specifically asked them to showcase the Fort (and we all know the cabins are a gold mine for them).

I loved when they showed them renting the boats, although it annoyed the crap out of me when that cute blonde (shh, don't tell my wife  ), said "Hey, let's go see the Magic Castle".  Magic Castle?  Ok 

And then, when they showed them in Crockett's Tavern!!  I was like, I NEVER thought I would see a show on TV that showed the Tavern or the porch, it was freaking awesome!!

ACtually, the table they are sitting at in the Tavern for their dinner, is the exact same table Beth and I sat at last time we were at the Fort.

EASILY now my new favorite #1 travel show ever, I can't believe I'm seeing so much about the Fort, woohoo!!!  Ok it's back on!!

Man I wish I was at the Fort right now!!!!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> This one...I do NOT know...but damn its gruesome!!


 
I'll give you this one, Rog

It's called DOA by Bloodrock.  IIRC it was recorded in about 70 or 71.  Musically, it's a great song!!

Here's two links to the recording.  The first was on the original album/a very poor copy of the original track - the second is a remake - but very worthy!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKiV34O0L50&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1PLT0GljPA&feature=related

Of course, there were no music videos when the original was made!!


----------



## lisa8200

Now the tricky part, which would be better, you are at home seeing awesome coverage of the fort and wishing you were there. I on the other hand, I am at the Fort in a full hookup so I am unable to watch it.


----------



## Donna

LOL, why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel, lol.  

Now, i cannot WAIT to see this; I am DVRing it too, soooo glad it's an hour show!  If i run out of DVR room, the RVTV show on the fort will have to go!


----------



## des1954

lisa8200 said:


> Now the tricky part, which would be better, you are at home seeing awesome coverage of the fort and wishing you were there. I on the other hand, I am at the Fort in a full hookup so I am unable to watch it.


 
Mike & Lisa:

Two words...... Satellite dish!!! 

 
http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7920


----------



## lisa8200

des1954 said:


> Mike & Lisa:
> 
> Two words...... Satellite dish!!!
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7920



Its definatly on the list.Unfortunatly, Lisa and I have different list .  We never stay in full hookup but, it was the only thing available.


----------



## Colson39

lisa8200 said:


> Now the tricky part, which would be better, you are at home seeing awesome coverage of the fort and wishing you were there. I on the other hand, I am at the Fort in a full hookup so I am unable to watch it.



lol Mike, you got all of us on that one.  If it wasn't for the little one just being born, I think I would grab the wife right now and head off to the Fort.  We could be there in a couple hours, by midnight, might have a problem finding anything available though...lol.

Oh well, we could always just drive up tomorrow and watch some NBA or Hockey at Crockett's Tavern...lol.



> LOL, why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel, lol.
> 
> Now, i cannot WAIT to see this; I am DVRing it too, soooo glad it's an hour show! If i run out of DVR room, the RVTV show on the fort will have to go!



Yea, sorry, I took what I thought what was aspirin earlier, and it turned out to be one of Beth's pain pills from her C-Section, so I'm flying a little high right now...lol.  Kind of realized I was writing novels before I knew it...hah.

Trust me, you're going to LOVE it.  I would say probably 30-35% of the show is them talking about the Fort.  The first 10 minutes or so, I was kind of like meh, this one is just alright, but when they switched to the next family and said "They will be staying at the Fort Wilderness cabins", I had no idea that we would get a good 20 minutes or more of Fort coverage.

Was great seeing some video of the refurbished cabins as well, although what's up with the red and blue superman colors on the new upholstering on the couches...lol.

Let's all be jealous of Mike now, why we're sitting here oogling over the fact that we're seeing Crockett's Tavern, he can actually go there right now


----------



## RvUsa

I HAVE GOOSEBUMPS!!  I just checked google, and my site is listed on page 1 for campground reveiws and listings, and on page 3 for campground listings....  I AM SO FREAKING HAPPY!!!   Do you know how hard it is to get a good rank on google....  WOW!!!


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> Unfortunately the warden is Ben Dover ......



There's 3 of them. 

Ben Down
Ben Dover
andPhilmcracken.


----------



## Gatordad

that stinksthey are talking aboot the fort, now everyone will want to go.


----------



## Gatordad

The Yankees lost tonight


----------



## Gatordad

The Rays beat the blosux


----------



## RvUsa

The Penguins won!!  This is just a great night!


----------



## Gatordad

and I'm Mr. 900


----------



## Gatordad

why you dirty ratsa frassin, taking my 900 away...... congrats.


----------



## RvUsa

Like I said, this is a great night!!  thank you, thank you very much....


----------



## 3gr8kids

RvUsa said:


> I HAVE GOOSEBUMPS!!  I just checked google, and my site is listed on page 1 for campground reveiws and listings, and on page 3 for campground listings....  I AM SO FREAKING HAPPY!!!   Do you know how hard it is to get a good rank on google....  WOW!!!



That's great John!  Congratulations!   



Gatordad said:


> The Rays beat the blosux



Ummm, them there is fighten words!


----------



## Gatordad

keep it up, i'll tell dirty jokes on your site.


----------



## g8trmom1

have another beer Gatordad...


----------



## RvUsa

I upgraded the board, now I can give you points and warnings...


----------



## Gatordad

Keep it up.


----------



## RvUsa

Your not gonna pee in my cheerios tonight.... LOL


----------



## Gatordad

RvUsa said:


> I upgraded the board, now I can give you points and warnings...



Rhozanda has kept my cupboard full of those.


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> The Penguins won!!  This is just a great night!



That was a great comeback.  That'll take the wind out of the Rangers sails.....


----------



## Gatordad

There's  professional sports still in Pittsburgh?


----------



## RvUsa

Gatordad said:


> There's  professional sports still in Pittsburgh?



NHL and NFL yep, alive and well,  MLB not so much.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Momof626x3 said:


> That is scary. My oldest is like that. He's never been afraid of strangers. I think that if someone came up to him and said, "Wanna go for a ride? I have candy!" he would say SURE and get right on in. I've had to put the fear of strangers in to him, somewhat. It's sad that I had to do that but necessary. In school he will just wander away...he doesn't follow the herd. His teachers always have to keep an extra eye out for him.



My DS only has a fear of strangers when we are around.  I am on a crusade to get him to stop wandering off, but he always tells me, "Mommy, what are you doing is boring!  I don't want to go and do your stuff, I want to find the toys!"  I want to ring his neck most times.  We are still working on it.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> NHL and NFL yep, alive and well,  MLB not so much.



You should only worry about college sports!  They don't get paid (much)! 
I have never really gotten excited about pro sports.  I do like to take in a pro hockey game once in a while, the fights are what keeps me there.  Otherwise I would freeze to death.  They do keep it under 70 in there you know... Native Floridians don't enjoy cold.


----------



## RvUsa

I didn't think you floridians knew what hockey was... LOL  I thought it was just a pale northerner thingy....

When you live in Pittsburgh if you aren't into the Steelers and Pens, then you may get strung up by your privates if someone finds out....


----------



## auntie

Colson39 said:


> Ok, let me change that.....
> 
> this is now my FAVORITE Disney travel show of all time.  They literally just spent the last two sequences talking about the Fort, about 20 minutes worth.  They showed TONS of the Fort, I even got some golf cart action!!!
> 
> This is now permanent on my DVR, I can't tell you how much I love seeing them cover the Fort on TV.  Of course, now it means that the cabins will probably see a HUGE surge in reservations, but hey, it's not like the Fort has been showing any signs of slowing down recently.  Considering all the money Disney is pouring into the Fort right now, I bet they specifically asked them to showcase the Fort (and we all know the cabins are a gold mine for them).
> 
> I loved when they showed them renting the boats, although it annoyed the crap out of me when that cute blonde (shh, don't tell my wife  ), said "Hey, let's go see the Magic Castle".  Magic Castle?  Ok
> 
> And then, when they showed them in Crockett's Tavern!!  I was like, I NEVER thought I would see a show on TV that showed the Tavern or the porch, it was freaking awesome!!
> 
> ACtually, the table they are sitting at in the Tavern for their dinner, is the exact same table Beth and I sat at last time we were at the Fort.
> 
> EASILY now my new favorite #1 travel show ever, I can't believe I'm seeing so much about the Fort, woohoo!!!  Ok it's back on!!
> 
> Man I wish I was at the Fort right now!!!!




I did tune in after I saw your post and caught the family eating in Trails End...and the family on the pontoon boats(only they left the price out of that information..just said it was cheaper to  rent than where the family lives. As I recall, I don't think it was a dime!...still fun, and I'd do it again )
I didn't get to watch the entire program and hope they show it again soon.
Their little baby was all of 6 months and adorable.  It made me remember how we went on our first Disney trip when our youngest was only 6 weeks old..in the middle of August! I don't know what I was thinking..but we've kept going back..and he's 16 now!


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> When you live in Pittsburgh if you aren't into the Steelers and Pens, then you may get strung up by your privates if someone finds out....




Now that just seems wrong..on so many levels.  But..we'll keep your secret!

My husband is a NJ Devils fan(son's too). No Islanders for us..hope no one strings them up. My dad is a Ranger fan from WAY back..before there were any Islanders.
I'm a fan of them going to games and leaving me home with some peace and quiet!...and the Dis!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> I didn't think you floridians knew what hockey was... LOL  I thought it was just a pale northerner thingy....
> 
> When you live in Pittsburgh if you aren't into the Steelers and Pens, then you may get strung up by your privates if someone finds out....



Hmm, that sounds strangely familiar to when you venture into AL.  They instantly ask you who you root for, Auburn or Bama.  They then decide if they are going to talk to you.  They have hockey down in Ft. Lauderdale with the Florida Panthers.  I have gone and seen them 2 or 3 times.


----------



## AuburnJen92

auntie said:


> I did tune in after I saw your post and caught the family eating in Trails End...and the family on the pontoon boats(only they left the price out of that information..just said it was cheaper to  rent than where the family lives. As I recall, I don't think it was a dime!...still fun, and I'd do it again )
> I didn't get to watch the entire program and hope they show it again soon.
> Their little baby was all of 6 months and adorable.  It made me remember how we went on our first Disney trip when our youngest was only 6 weeks old..in the middle of August! I don't know what I was thinking..but we've kept going back..and he's 16 now!



Ok, I know Colson was on Percoset when he wrote all those wonderful things about the show last night,  but I decided not to take Percoset when I watched it this morning.   Each of those vacations were no less than $1599.  I do understand that most people on this forum are Disney "spoiled" and know more than the average "Let's go and see the Magic Castle!" person, but come on!  Those three packages they showed were no bargain at all.  I guess it was just a Disney push, but geesh!  No, they didn't have RV's and such and used the cabins, but the cabins are really no bargain at all unless you can put the appropriate amount of people in them.  They even mentioned that they had plenty of room to spare.  I got a HUGE chuckle out of them going on and on about how they went down to the trading posts and got their food and saved all kinds of money.    Did they forget what regular groceries cost!  

Ok, I know I am playing the cynic and ruining the "Disney Magic/Pixie Dust, etc." here, but I just don't think it portrayed the correct verstion of FW on a dime.  There were many, many dimes in that package.  As mentioned by auntie, they never mentioned how much it cost to rent the pontoon to go and see the Magic Castle, golf cart rental, the admission to Circ, (which I don't remember them doing), or DisneyQuest.  They left all that out, which was a big jump in their overall cost.  I just thought it was a bit misleading, but I know why Disney did it.  My parents have always loved staying in the cabins, even since I was very young.  They have always been hooked on them.  They will only book cabins when they come up at the same time as us, with just the two of them.  They NEVER have a problem getting a reservation.  Maybe they are trying to up their occupancy of that particular segment of their rooms.  Dunno, but I think people will get sticker shock when they actually see what the bottom line comes out to with the cabins and a smaller family.  Don't get me wrong, for extended families, larger families, or multiple families, the cabins are a bargain.  However, that wasn't the focus of the segment, now was it!?


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> When you live in Pittsburgh if you aren't into the Steelers and Pens, then you may get strung up by your privates if someone finds out....



Yeah it'snot much different in Buffalo, except for the Bills and Sabres.  We don't have MLB either 

BTW, the New Year's Day Winter Classic was incredibly good.  Most fun I've had at an NHL hockey games outside of the Stanley Cup Finals.  Old Sidney is an awesome player.



			
				Colson39 said:
			
		

> this is now my FAVORITE Disney travel show of all time. They literally just spent the last two sequences talking about the Fort, about 20 minutes worth. They showed TONS of the Fort, I even got some golf cart action!!!



OK, what did I miss here.


----------



## auntie

AuburnJen92 said:


> Ok, I know Colson was on Percoset when he wrote all those wonderful things about the show last night,  but I decided not to take Percoset when I watched it this morning.   Each of those vacations were no less than $1599.  I do understand that most people on this forum are Disney "spoiled" and know more than the average "Let's go and see the Magic Castle!" person, but come on!  Those three packages they showed were no bargain at all.  I guess it was just a Disney push, but geesh!  No, they didn't have RV's and such and used the cabins, but the cabins are really no bargain at all unless you can put the appropriate amount of people in them.  They even mentioned that they had plenty of room to spare.  I got a HUGE chuckle out of them going on and on about how they went down to the trading posts and got their food and saved all kinds of money.    Did they forget what regular groceries cost!
> 
> Ok, I know I am playing the cynic and ruining the "Disney Magic/Fairt Dust, etc." here, but I just don't think it portrayed the correct verstion of FW on a dime.  There were many, many dimes in that package.  As mentioned by auntie, they never mentioned how much it cost to rent the pontoon to go and see the Magic Castle, gold cart rental, the admission to Circ, (which I don't remember them doing), or DisneyQuest.  They left all that out, which was a big jump in their overall cost.  I just thought it was a bit misleading, but I know why Disney did it.  My parents have always loved staying in the cabins, even since I was very young.  They have always been hooked on them.  They will only book cabins when they come up at the same time as us, with just the two of them.  They NEVER have a problem getting a reservation.  Maybe they are trying to up their occupancy of that particular segment of their rooms.  Dunno, but I think people will get sticker shock when they actually see what the bottom line comes out to with the cabins and a smaller family.  Don't get me wrong, for extended families, larger families, or multiple families, the cabins are a bargain.  However, that wasn't the focus of the segment, now was it!?



I have to agree with you there.
Cabins alone can rent for well over $300.00 depending on the time of year and without a discount. How that's "on a dime"..well, we all know that's not the case.  I think they can be a huge convenience for a family with 3 or more children, with the extra room and the kitchen available to them.  Only they are by no means "on a dime" accomodations. 
At least not for the average first time visitor. Those of us who are bit more Disney savy(thanks to the Dis!) know how to find our discounts and codes and play the game to get them at a better rate.


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Ok, I know I am playing the cynic and ruining the "Disney Magic/Fairt Dust, etc." here, but I just don't think it portrayed the correct verstion of FW on a dime.  bargain.



I agree.  I watched it at 1:00am after Chris's raving review.  It was fun to see all of the shots of FW and it made me want to go back there NOW.  But it did seem misleading.  Those packages the families were buying were for only 3/4 nights.  Not a "bargain" anyway you look at it.  And they didn't add in all of the extras.  I believe the safari the first family went on at AK costs extra right ??  Not to mention the golf carts, bikes, boat rentals, etc.

I think the show gave a good idea of how to use your time wisely at WDW and the benefits of staying onsite.  But it was no "Disney on a Dime".


----------



## AuburnJen92

sorry for the misspellings, i fixed them...


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> I agree.  I watched it at 1:00am after Chris's raving review.  It was fun to see all of the shots of FW and it made me want to go back there NOW.  But it did seem misleading.  Those packages the families were buying were for only 3/4 nights.  Not a "bargain" anyway you look at it.  And they didn't add in all of the extras.  I believe the safari the first family went on at AK costs extra right ??  Not to mention the golf carts, bikes, boat rentals, etc.
> 
> I think the show gave a good idea of how to use your time wisely at WDW and the benefits of staying onsite.  But it was no "Disney on a Dime".



Maybe it should be named...Disney on a Dime for the Naive.

I have been talking on the phone with a fellow Dis'er/neighbor and even she commented on how they took the video of the rooms and how misleading that was.  We all know how small the value resorts' rooms are, come on...if you have 8 year olds or older, you can no longer fit in that room comfortably!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> OK, what did I miss here.



You missed the Disney Secrets show on the Travel Channel last night.  We were just commenting on how it was not so much on a dime, like advertised!


----------



## auntie

Shannone1 said:


> I agree.  I watched it at 1:00am after Chris's raving review.  It was fun to see all of the shots of FW and it made me want to go back there NOW.  But it did seem misleading.  Those packages the families were buying were for only 3/4 nights.  Not a "bargain" anyway you look at it.  And they didn't add in all of the extras.  I believe the safari the first family went on at AK costs extra right ??  Not to mention the golf carts, bikes, boat rentals, etc.
> 
> I think the show gave a good idea of how to use your time wisely at WDW and the benefits of staying onsite.  But it was no "Disney on a Dime".




They also didn't happen to mention that there is a AAA discount available for marina and bike rentals. Although they don't post it when you rent..if you ask, it's available. We used this at the WL, as we love to bike through the Fort. Although frankly, for those flying in and staying in the cabins who aren't able to bring bikes..I'd think it would be cheaper to go and buy some cheap Walmart bikes than keep renting them daily at the Fort. The rental can get pretty expensive...if you are renting for an entire family. I know we once had the family plan..where for some $200.00 for the week you had unlimited use of the bikes, and watercraft..including the pontoons and mousesprites for all those in your party. Now that was Disney on a DIME! It was a huge savings for us with five people in the family wanting to rent bikes or watercraft almost daily. Wasn't offered at the WL for our last trip, and from what I've read here FW isn't offering it any longer either. That's why we used the AAA discount. Wasn't alot..but every little bit helps. The show was great the way it portrayed all the extra's available to guests in FW..but it was deceiving as to the extra costs involved for the items. I can only imagine the kids that are excited about Disney Quest..wait until they find out that's extra! Cha..Ching! Was certainly nice to see the Fort featured though.


----------



## Colson39

Oh, I agree 100%, I even said in my post that this show shouldn't have been called Disney on a Dime, nothing about it was really value (except the family staying at the All-Star, maybe).  

I could tell about 5 minutes in that this wasn't going to be a budget show, but honestly, I didn't really care that much, because I'm not going to watch a TV show to see how to do Disney cheap, there is much better info on the Internet to do that.  I just love watching shows on WDW (and especially the Fort).

I don't think they could have shown every single discount in an hour show, although they really didn't show many at all.  Like I said though, I could tell early on that this wasn't going to be a "budget" show, so as long as you just watch it to enjoy looking at WDW, you'll be fine 



> I did tune in after I saw your post and caught the family eating in Trails End...and the family on the pontoon boats(only they left the price out of that information..just said it was cheaper to rent than where the family lives. As I recall, I don't think it was a dime!...still fun, and I'd do it again )
> I didn't get to watch the entire program and hope they show it again soon.



Auntie, they are replaying the last 3 Disney Travel Channel shows they did on Sunday (tomorrow the 27th).  They start at 9 AM and go till 12 PM (this is Eastern Time).  This is the Samantha Browns "favorites" show, the second show that was about doing all the expensive things at Disney, and last nights show "Disney on a Dime".  The Disney on a Dime show I believe is on first at 9 AM.

So if you missed any of them, be sure to watch the Travel Channel on Sunday, they'll be replaying the first three!  I believe next week will be the fourth and last episode of this "series", but I heard a rumour that there is another one coming.  I think the show next week is the one hosted by Jeff Corwin, who somehow went from Animal Planet to the Travel Channel, I don't get it...lol.

I also heard that this show is getting huge ratings on the Travel Channel, and they are considering doing more WDW monthlyl series like these(as if they don't already have a lot...lol).

Sorry about the Percoset novels, the last time I had one of those was about 10 years ago when I made the exact same mistake and thought I was taking an aspirin...lol.  I have to admit though, it sure made watching the show last night extra fun...heh.


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> The Disney on a Dime show I believe is on first .



Thanks.  Got them set to DVR.


----------



## Gatordad

The Stanley Cup has been in Tampa more recently than Pittsburgh.


and I'm originally from NJ.


----------



## Donna

RvUsa said:


> I didn't think you floridians knew what hockey was... LOL  I thought it was just a pale northerner thingy....
> 
> When you live in Pittsburgh if you aren't into the Steelers and Pens, then you may get strung up by your privates if someone finds out....




boy, truer words were never spoken!  *I* would have been strung up if i had tried to turn OFF the hockey to watch travel channel, i know better living with 3 pens fans! thats why the DVR is the best invention ever!  I got them tickets to the first round with the senators, you'd think that would get me SOMETHING!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

AuburnJen92 said:


> sorry for the misspellings, i fixed them...



You missed Percocet, not Percoset.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

So I've been out of the loop lately and don't have time to go back 30 pages of posts, so I only did about 2. 

I saw the show last night and personally was pleased about the FW coverage for selfish reasons.  I think they could have shown RV's, since the basically covered the cabins and had one quick shot of some tents.  The other resorts also had aerial shots but not the fort, so viewers really don't have any idea of the shear size of the place.  The guy said he could ride his cart to the outpost to pick up supplies, but that might be hard and he was at the Settlement at the time, so he drove right by the Meadows which has a better food selection, and I've never seen groceries at the Outpost.  Not even a word about the hoop de doo.  

Hockey - I love the sport and used to play, but since I live in SE PA and the Flyers suck, I don't really follow much anymore.  I used to go to some of the Sabres games when I was in school in Buffalo and played in a league at the same time.  We used to play at a rink the Sabres used for practice, so we shared the locker room sometimes and that was a thrill, but not for the way some of you pervs may think, so spare me the digs.

Had to get a new digital camera for the office so I got a Fuji Finepix S700 which is totally cool.  I used to do a lot of 35mm stuff but got out of real photography and into point and shoot when digital came about, and have been less than enthusiastic since, but this camera has total manual override, so I am having a blast.

Rog - got your PM about what to do with my rebate and while I think it may be a good idea, I'm not sure FWGirl will go along with it.  Oh well.

There - all caught up.


----------



## Dis Dawg

AuburnJen92 said:


> Hmm, that sounds strangely familiar to when you venture into AL.  They instantly ask you who you root for, Auburn or Bama.  They then decide if they are going to talk to you.  They have hockey down in Ft. Lauderdale with the Florida Panthers.  I have gone and seen them 2 or 3 times.



AuburnJen is absolutely correct about that! Those are the only type of fans in Al. You are instantly judged by your choice.


----------



## Katie Dawn

Colson39 said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THEY ARE SHOWING THE FORT ON THE DISNEY TRAVEL SHOW ON RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> WOOHOOO!!!



Okay Chris, you've made me want to see this one!  *Can anyone tell me... did this particular "episode" have a name?*  Was it one in a series?  I'm sure they'll play it again later and I'll be sure to catch it!


----------



## disneyoverload

Katie Dawn said:


> Okay Chris, you've made me want to see this one!  *Can anyone tell me... did this particular "episode" have a name?*  Was it one in a series?  I'm sure they'll play it again later and I'll be sure to catch it!



It is in the "Season of Disney" series that runs on Fridays at 9 PM EST. This episode was called "Disney on a Dime". There is more information on the travel channel's website.


----------



## RvUsa

Just to let everyone know.  The new version of my board is up and running, and that should be the last major change for a while, it has been running for 2 days, and no spam... Keep your fingers crossed.  Come on over and try it out and let me know if it is working ok.  For all you new people, come on over and join the fun,  I have a board for camping anywhere other that the Fort.  Heck most of the people you see on here come over there occasionally LOL, but don't let that scare you away   You can use the link below to go to my home page and then just go to the "around the fire forum"

Thanks guys


----------



## Gatordad

Breaking News:

The AA A's of Wesley Chapel have won their first game 10-4 over the Padres... There was much rejoicing


yaaaaaay


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

I am not good with names, but has anyone heard from the disser whose child was having surgery about a week ago??  I haven't seen an update but praying that everything went well.


----------



## stacktester

That's Disney4dan and I think he posted everything went good for Justin.


----------



## auntie

Glad to hear that..I must have missed his post also.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Does anyone remember the show "Disney World Inside Out" (or something like that) which was hosted by JD Roth?  What ever happened to it, anyone know?


----------



## Colson39

Katie Dawn said:


> Okay Chris, you've made me want to see this one!  *Can anyone tell me... did this particular "episode" have a name?*  Was it one in a series?  I'm sure they'll play it again later and I'll be sure to catch it!





> It is in the "Season of Disney" series that runs on Fridays at 9 PM EST. This episode was called "Disney on a Dime". There is more information on the travel channel's website.



Yep, that's the name of the show.  If you want to see it again, they are replaying it tomorrow (Sunday) at 9 AM - 10 AM (Eastern Time, not sure about other zones, I would look it up if you're in another one).  They are actually replaying all of them, if you look a couple posts up I posted some more info.  Enjoy!!


----------



## auntie

I'm not sure..but I remember a show on the Disney Channel back about 12 or 13 years ago(maybe longer)..where they would feature the resorts..including FW. It was usually on between programs.


----------



## Us3

We finally had a chance to watch Disney on a Dime!  Great show and loved the coverage at Fort Wilderness! 

Eventhough they didn't cover any information we didn't already know....it gave us that "I'm so ready to go back" feeling!   And I emailed family to watch the show when it re-airs tomorrow morning....just so they can see what the fuss is all about!


----------



## des1954

Us3 said:


> We finally had a chance to watch Disney on a Dime! Great show and loved the coverage at Fort Wilderness!
> 
> Eventhough they didn't cover any information we didn't already know....it gave us that "I'm so ready to go back" feeling!  And I emailed family to watch the show when it re-airs tomorrow morning....just so they can see what the fuss is all about!


 
People who have never been to FtW just don't understand the addiction!!
This is a good thing, too.  It makes ressies easier for the rest of us to get!


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> I didn't think you floridians knew what hockey was... LOL I thought it was just a pale northerner thingy....
> 
> When you live in Pittsburgh if you aren't into the Steelers and Pens, then you may get strung up by your privates if someone finds out....


 
Tsk, tsk, tsk, John!  Tampa has the Bucs, the Devil Rays & the Lightning.  The only thing we're lacking is a Basketball team - but Orlando's close enough for that!

New York _thinks _they have 3 football teams, but they really only have one....Da Bills!!!  The other two (who's names are sacrilege to my lips) are technically New Jersey teams - cause that's where they play - in NJ!!

Florida actually _has _three teams - Bucs, Fins & Jags!!  Yea Florida & GO BUCS!!

Penna's a close second with two NFL teams - but ya gotta be a Steelers fan if you're from Penna! (Sorry Philly Pholks!)


----------



## des1954

Knock, knock, knock!!!! Anyone wanna come out and play?  

Hello!  HELLO!!!  

<I guess I'm all alone here.  It's dark in here & I'm scared of the dark!>


Okay - guess I'll check back later!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

3gr8kids said:


> Does anyone remember the show "Disney World Inside Out" (or something like that) which was hosted by JD Roth?  What ever happened to it, anyone know?



George Foreman did a show for a while on the Disney Channel, too, that featured some backstage "secrets" and such.  It may have even been the same show prior to JD Roth doing it.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ftwildernessguy said:


> You missed Percocet, not Percoset.



sorry, i teach science and technology, not grammar and spelling...


----------



## Dis Dawg

des1954 said:


> Knock, knock, knock!!!! Anyone wanna come out and play?
> 
> Hello!  HELLO!!!
> 
> <I guess I'm all alone here.  It's dark in here & I'm scared of the dark!>
> 
> 
> Okay - guess I'll check back later!



Every since BDR and his buddies started ignoring me, the traffic on the camping board as really thined out.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> The AA A's of Wesley Chapel have won their first game 10-4 over the Padres... There was much rejoicing
> 
> 
> yaaaaaay


----------



## kc5grw

"I'm going to regret this...Are you sure this thing is safe?"


----------



## ftwildernessguy

For the past year, the outside temperature indicator on my truck has given weird readings.  Last October when we were at FW, it kept saying it was 130 degrees out.  All of a sudden, it started working again.  My conclusion - Ford F150's are capable of healing themselves.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Since I seem to be the only one on right now, I will tell y'all about our Disney fix for the day...

Gas prices were much too high for us to be able to do MDGG and 4thGG and go to Gainesville this weekend, so we went to Disney's Vero Beach Resort for lunch.  We went to Shutter's for lunch and saw the sights and then went to look for a bigger stroller for DS4 in Vero.  Not much to tell, but the pictures turned out cool.  There was a lot of construction at the entrance, painting and all behind screens, but all in all, a nice getaway for a couple of hours.





This is DH and DS going under the road (yes, I couldn't believe it, under the road walkway in FL, on the beach!).  If you are not a guest of the resort, they have you park across the street (where the CM's park) and you walk under the highway.  It was cool because it had all these hand painted pictures of the Peter Pan story on the walls.





This was right after you came out of the tunnel and up the stairs.  The resort is just like being on property and we had to constantly explain to DS that we weren't going back to FW to stay in the RV tonight!





This is DS having ice cream for dessert at Shutters.





And finally, a picture of the Florida beach today.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Nice pics, Jen.  My outlaws used to have a home near Vero beach, and I always liked the area.  They sold it in favor of staying in Buffalo, NY year round.  Figure that one out.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ftwildernessguy said:


> Nice pics, Jen.  My outlaws used to have a home near Vero beach, and I always liked the area.  They sold it in favor of staying in Buffalo, NY year round.  Figure that one out.



Nah, I couldn't possibly understand why someone would purposely live with snow


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

stacktester said:


> That's Disney4dan and I think he posted everything went good for Justin.



Thanks Donnie... I must have missed it but so glad to hear he did well!


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


>



We almost won on Thursday, but then the boys lost focus and we lost 8-5.  It was a good day all around.


----------



## Disney Campers

AuburnJen92 said:


> Nah, I couldn't possibly understand why someone would purposely live with snow



I'm with you on that,  it took me twenty some years to figure out how to get away from that stuff,  never never again


----------



## clkelley

I just had to share, I'm so tickled.  This used to be our boys swing set and about 6 years ago we converted it to a climbing rose garden.  This is the first year it's done really well.


----------



## lisa8200

clkelley said:


> I just had to share, I'm so tickled.  This used to be our boys swing set and about 6 years ago we converted it to a climbing rose garden.  This is the first year it's done really well.



   Nice


----------



## djblu883

lol wow that is nice....i was just wondering what to do with my dgd stuff....i don't think it would look nearly as nice.....all that faded plastic covered in pretty flowers........you did well!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Us3

I love it Carol...great job!   Do you plan to put a bench or chairs so you can sit and enjoy while you sip on coffee or tea? (or kungaloosh, haha)?


----------



## clkelley

I thought about it at first, but now we have several bird feeders and squirrel feeders out there also, so just watch the birds and squirrels from the deck.


----------



## disney4dan

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Thanks Donnie... I must have missed it but so glad to hear he did well!




Sorry to not update in a while, things got kinda busy this week with a lot of visitors after Justin's surgery.  Just trying to catch up and realized I will never be able to read all the missed posts on this board!

BUT, thankfully, Justin seems to be doing very well.  He is exhausted and having a difficult time adjusting to a normal schedule again, but that is probably a lot more emotional than physical.  The doctor said everything went well and there were no surprises.  All the "extra" abnormal lymph nodes that were discovered and removed did not appear the surgeon to be cancerous.  Like he said, we'll have to wait for the pathology reports, but he is the Chief of surgery and has been doing this since the 1970s.  He's seen a few!

Thanks to all who wished Justin well.  He just kind of needed the week to start to transition back into a normal teenager again I think, and he's been sleeping a lot.  It has to be a drain to spend the better part of a year wondering about what your health will be when you are so young.

Anyhoo, I hope to bring a little bit more lively posting to this board as we gear up to get ready for a summer of camping.  We found a great replacement tow vehicle and retired our ultra-reliable 2002 Tundra for a very lightly used 2007 Tundra Double Cab with the long bed.  Just could not swing the $$ to look for a 3/4 ton, but this will do very well with our existing trailer.  And will probably keep us from spending more $$ on a bigger trailer down the road!  It had all the things we wanted, and I'll feel 100% more comfortable travelling to Florida with this combo.


----------



## AuburnJen92

So happy to hear that Justin is doing better.  We had all been wondering how the recovery was going.


----------



## Shannone1

clkelley said:


> I just had to share, I'm so tickled.  This used to be our boys swing set and about 6 years ago we converted it to a climbing rose garden.  This is the first year it's done really well.



Great Idea  



disney4dan said:


> Thanks to all who wished Justin well.  He just kind of needed the week to start to transition back into a normal teenager again I think, and he's been sleeping a lot.  It has to be a drain to spend the better part of a year wondering about what your health will be when you are so young.



I'm glad he is doing better, he's been through so much.  I'll continue to keep your family in my thoughts.


----------



## auntie

disney4dan said:


> Sorry to not update in a while, things got kinda busy this week with a lot of visitors after Justin's surgery.  Just trying to catch up and realized I will never be able to read all the missed posts on this board!
> 
> BUT, thankfully, Justin seems to be doing very well.  He is exhausted and having a difficult time adjusting to a normal schedule again, but that is probably a lot more emotional than physical.  The doctor said everything went well and there were no surprises.  All the "extra" abnormal lymph nodes that were discovered and removed did not appear the surgeon to be cancerous.  Like he said, we'll have to wait for the pathology reports, but he is the Chief of surgery and has been doing this since the 1970s.  He's seen a few!



I'm glad to hear he's doing well, and the surgery went as planned.  You must be breathing a sigh of relief. Wishing Justin a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## auntie

clkelley said:


> I just had to share, I'm so tickled.  This used to be our boys swing set and about 6 years ago we converted it to a climbing rose garden.  This is the first year it's done really well.



This is a wonderul idea! Looks beautiful! My husband built our kids swing set, and they spent many happy years using it. It's been down a number of years now..only I did have him save the top part of the frame, as I wanted to make a bench of it. Just couldn't part with it.  Looking at your rose garden gives me another good idea! (by the way...my husband probably wouldn't thank you for posting it He gets that glazed over..not again... look in his eyes when he hears me say "I saw this on the Dis!"...LOL..but I thank you for the terrific idea..!)


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

glad to hear Justin is doing well


----------



## des1954

clkelley said:


> I just had to share, I'm so tickled. This used to be our boys swing set and about 6 years ago we converted it to a climbing rose garden. This is the first year it's done really well.


 
*Carol - What a unique and beautiful way to "re-use" & "re-cycle"!! The roses are so pretty & I'll bet they are wonderfully fragrant, too! Makes me want to go sit underneath & just take deep breaths!!!*



disney4dan said:


> thankfully, Justin seems to be doing very well. He is exhausted and having a difficult time adjusting to a normal schedule again, but that is probably a lot more emotional than physical.
> 
> *No doubt about that!*
> 
> All the "extra" abnormal lymph nodes that were discovered and removed did not appear the surgeon to be cancerous.
> 
> *Keeping my fingers crossed that they are not cancerous!*
> 
> We found a great replacement tow vehicle and retired our ultra-reliable 2002 Tundra for a very lightly used 2007 Tundra Double Cab with the long bed.


 
  

*Dan, you and your family deserve a nice vacation! I hope you are able to sit back, relax & just enjoy life for awhile!*


----------



## VACAMPER

Great news about Justin.  Hope he gets back in the swing of things real soon.


----------



## Dis Dawg

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> glad to hear Justin is doing well



Same here! May God Bless Justin in his time of need.


----------



## Dis Dawg

clkelley said:


> I just had to share, I'm so tickled.  This used to be our boys swing set and about 6 years ago we converted it to a climbing rose garden.  This is the first year it's done really well.



Beautiful roses!  When you are finished BBQ'ing put the ashes around the base of the rose plants. They will love it.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wow...thing sure have gotten quiet around here this weekend!!!


----------



## auntie

Yeah..the upside to that is at least there aren't 30 pages to catch up on


----------



## VACAMPER

We've had a house full of kids this weekend.  Sleepover for my DD birthday.  We we're so exhausted we crashed today and watched the Indiana Jones movies.  To freshen up before the new one comes out.


----------



## Us3

VACAMPER said:


> We've had a house full of kids this weekend.  Sleepover for my DD birthday.  We we're so exhausted we crashed today and watched the Indiana Jones movies.  To freshen up before the new one comes out.



 I bought the dvd set for dh on Valentines....looking forward to the new movie!


----------



## auntie

The latest Indianna Jones movie will be out May 22nd I think. Finally....we've been waiting for YEARS...I bet they have quite a turn out for the premier Memorial Day weekend in Dowtown Disney.


----------



## VACAMPER

I love all three but, hadn't watched them is years and my kids had never seen them.  How awful is that?  I borrowed my BIL's but, i think i'm going to buy them.  Looked at wal-mart - didn't see them.  Where did you get yours?


----------



## Us3

I had seen the set in Target...but as soon as they annouced the new movie...they were always out.  Finally, I found the set at Best Buy!


----------



## VACAMPER

Thanks, i'm going into town tomm. so i'll check BB.


----------



## auntie

Might try Costco or BJ's.


----------



## Us3

VACAMPER said:


> Thanks, i'm going into town tomm. so i'll check BB.



Did your dd9 love the movies too?  I was surprised at how much my dd9 loved the movies!


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> They sold it in favor of staying in Buffalo, NY year round.



WOW!  That's just wrong on many levels.


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> we went to Disney's Vero Beach Resort for lunch.



Gas up here is $3.73 right now.  Great pictures.


----------



## VACAMPER

Us3 said:


> Did your dd9 love the movies too?  I was surprised at how much my dd9 loved the movies!



Yes, she loved them.  The scarier the better for her.


----------



## VACAMPER

Anyone have any advice on campgrounds at Myrtle Beach?  I've been to MB plenty but never camped.  I think we're going to get out of the pigeon forge trip with the inlaws in July so that will free up money for the beach.  It may be to late to get a camp spot.   Maybe i'll check RVusa's site.


----------



## Us3

VACAMPER said:


> Anyone have any advice on campgrounds at Myrtle Beach?  I've been to MB plenty but never camped.  I think we're going to get out of the pigeon forge trip with the inlaws in July so that will free up money for the beach.  It may be to late to get a camp spot.   Maybe i'll check RVusa's site.



We're wanting to go to Ocean Lakes Campground.  So many people talk about this resort and it sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> Gas up here is $3.73 right now.  Great pictures.




Paid $3.80 for regular on Friday. Premium was at $4.05.  Today when we went food shopping(which has also gotten more expensive) the station was up to $3.90 for the regular. I have to admit..it's got us re-thinking some of our summer plans. Can't imagine what we'll be lookining at come Memorial Day.


----------



## VACAMPER

I just looked that one up via Johns site.  It looks pretty cool.


----------



## RvUsa

Look at the se section, there are a couple there, and the review pages should be done this week,  (i think I have said that about 5 weeks in a row).  We always stay at the MB trav-l-park.... WE LOVE IT!  I tried to make ressies about 4 days ago, they are booked for the whole summer.  Jess stayed at the ocean lakes and loves it, I called there, they are booked too  , I tried Pirate land, and they said they had 1 spot.... LOL

We were trying for the 1st full week in june.  Maybe better for your time.


----------



## auntie

AuburnJen92 said:


> Since I seem to be the only one on right now, I will tell y'all about our Disney fix for the day...
> 
> Gas prices were much too high for us to be able to do MDGG and 4thGG and go to Gainesville this weekend, so we went to Disney's Vero Beach Resort for lunch.  We went to Shutter's for lunch and saw the sights and then went to look for a bigger stroller for DS4 in Vero.  Not much to tell, but the pictures turned out cool.  There was a lot of construction at the entrance, painting and all behind screens, but all in all, a nice getaway for a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DH and DS going under the road (yes, I couldn't believe it, under the road walkway in FL, on the beach!).  If you are not a guest of the resort, they have you park across the street (where the CM's park) and you walk under the highway.  It was cool because it had all these hand painted pictures of the Peter Pan story on the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was right after you came out of the tunnel and up the stairs.  The resort is just like being on property and we had to constantly explain to DS that we weren't going back to FW to stay in the RV tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DS having ice cream for dessert at Shutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a picture of the Florida beach today.





I've never seen photos of the Vero Beach resort..thanks it looks great. What a beautiful day you had there. Cold and dreary where I am. 


__________________


----------



## Dis Dawg

auntie said:


> Paid $3.80 for regular on Friday. Premium was at $4.05.  Today when we went food shopping(which has also gotten more expensive) the station was up to $3.90 for the regular. I have to admit..it's got us re-thinking some of our summer plans. Can't imagine what we'll be lookining at come Memorial Day.



I paid 3.39 coming home from the lake house in Anderson SC


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> Look at the se section, there are a couple there, and the review pages should be done this week,  (i think I have said that about 5 weeks in a row).  We always stay at the MB trav-l-park.... WE LOVE IT!  I tried to make ressies about 4 days ago, they are booked for the whole summer.  Jess stayed at the ocean lakes and loves it, I called there, they are booked too  , I tried Pirate land, and they said they had 1 spot.... LOL
> 
> We were trying for the 1st full week in june.  Maybe better for your time.



Hmmmm, maybe i won't try to get out of my trip to pigeon forge.


----------



## RvUsa

I guess I was a little slow on my post, sorry.  

I paid $3.69 today for gas, and then I paid $4.29 for Diesel...   Filled up the truck it was $145   filled up the car and was $58.


----------



## Us3

I just tried to talk dh into a trip to Ocean Lakes and he said..."If I'm driving that far...I'm going back to the Fort".  I said "Well...okaaay"


----------



## RvUsa

1000???


----------



## Us3

It's mine!


----------



## RvUsa

Darn!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

1001


----------



## Us3

Ah, my first victory!  Sorry John!


----------



## 3gr8kids

man, what's with the "40 seconds in between posts" thing?

perhaps 1004?


----------



## VACAMPER

Congrats Sonya!


----------



## RvUsa

Trust me, the 40 second thing is a good thing, its stops scumbag spammers from polluting the place with there filth.  Can you tell I really don't like em...


----------



## 3gr8kids

RvUsa said:


> Trust me, the 40 second thing is a good thing, its stops scumbag spammers from polluting the place with there filth.  Can you tell I really don't like em...



Ohhh, I didn't even think of the spammers.  I guess it is a good idea!


----------



## VACAMPER

Sorry John, I'll try to behave on your site next time.


----------



## RvUsa

VACAMPER said:


> Sorry John, I'll try to behave on your site next time.





I bet I spend an average of 30 mins a day deleting their garbage.... some of it is amazingly disturbing...


----------



## VACAMPER

So you look at it before you delete.  I see how you are.


----------



## RvUsa

But you know now that I think about it, since we upgraded a couple of days ago, I haven't had any problems... of course now, when I check in the morning it will be flooded!

I loaded a bunch of cool smilies last night, took me forever, and then I dreamed about smilies all night .  But it is looking pretty good, I just need to get more people to come over and play.  You know there is a world outside of the disney world.  LOL


----------



## Us3

The Season Of Disney show on Travel Channel this morning has me wanting to check into Adventures by Disney!   We're waiting until our youngest dd's are a bit older though!  I'm hoping Adventures by Disney are here to stay!!


----------



## RvUsa

VACAMPER said:


> So you look at it before you delete.  I see how you are.



I have to look at the post to see if it is garbage, and sometimes when they register, they don't post anything but just put a website link in their profile, and I have to look to see if it is legit or not... (


----------



## VACAMPER

We all need to send out emails to our hometown camping buddies.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> You know there is a world outside of the disney world.  LOL



 There is not.


----------



## Us3

VACAMPER said:


> So you look at it before you delete.  I see how you are.



 Poor John!


----------



## clkelley

Whew, what a busy weekend.  We got all the flowers in, got the yard cut, edged, and weed eated, got all the laundry caught up, and I got a new bicycle to ride around campgrounds   We bought a fat butt seat for it and lights and got the seat and handle bars adjusted.  I'm ready 

Check out my tail light, it's almost a hidden mickey.


----------



## RvUsa

Us3 said:


> Poor John!



Thank you, it is good to know that someone appreciates the hours I spend on those "barely leagal" sites to make sure they are not appropriate for my site...


----------



## VACAMPER

A fat seats better than picking a reg. one out of your butt after a long ride.


----------



## RvUsa

clkelley said:


> Check out my tail light, it's almost a hidden mickey.



It really is a sickness.... with no known cure.  LOL


----------



## auntie

VACAMPER said:


> A fat seats better than picking a reg. one out of your butt after a long ride.




Ouch!...that hurts

____________


----------



## Us3

Love the hidden Mickey!  Glad I'm not the only one who see's the darn thing's everywhere!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> I bet I spend an average of 30 mins a day deleting their garbage.... some of it is amazingly disturbing...



Hey John - my post was deleted that told a little about myself - was that spam or just a boring waste of space?


----------



## RvUsa

Sorry Jim, nothing personal, just got lost in the 36 hrs between upgrading and deleting the old board.  PLEASE do it again, I am really sorry.  I thought that we were going to be able to save them all, but while the 2 were up at the same time, when they got combined they were gone.  I sincerely didn't mean to upset anyone.  So please repost and join the fun.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> Sorry Jim, nothing personal, just got lost in the 36 hrs between upgrading and deleting the old board.  PLEASE do it again, I am really sorry.  I thought that we were going to be able to save them all, but while the 2 were up at the same time, when they got combined they were gone.  I sincerely didn't mean to upset anyone.  So please repost and join the fun.



Okay, I'll let it slide THIS TIME.  It was such an eloquent composition, though.  I don't think I'll be able to make up....I mean compose anything like it again. By the way, if you are going to be at FW the middle to the end of October, stop by for a Kungaloosh.


----------



## RvUsa

I wish we were going to be there!  Probably won't be until next oct.  We have gone in feb/march may and oct, and it will be oct from now on.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> I wish we were going to be there!  Probably won't be until next oct.  We have gone in feb/march may and oct, and it will be oct from now on.



Well, I'll catch you there next year.  We go every October.  What's really funny though is we probably live about 4 hours away from each other, but are talking about going 1000 miles to meet up.


----------



## RvUsa

I forget, where are you?   It was near Hershey right? or not, my brain is mush today.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> I forget, where are you?   It was near Hershey right? or not, my brain is mush today.



Just outside of Allentown.


----------



## RvUsa

Thats right, told you MUSH!!  Been in the sun all day.  And had smiley filled dreams last night LOL


----------



## Gatordad

ftwildernessguy said:


> Just outside of Allentown.



Please go to Toby's cup and get a hot dog for me.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> Please go to Toby's cup and get a hot dog for me.



I've never heard of Toby's cup.  Where the heck is it???


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Oh I see - it's in Phillipsburg.  I don't get to Jersey much.


----------



## Gatordad

or go to Jims, if it's still off 22


----------



## AuburnJen92

Does that mean FWGuy is bringing Yankee hotdogs to the 4th?  Cool!

(and I mean Yankee as in Northerner, not the team...)


----------



## ftwildernessguy

AuburnJen92 said:


> Does that mean FWGuy is bringing Yankee hotdogs to the 4th?  Cool!
> 
> (and I mean Yankee as in Northerner, not the team...)



You would think as many German immigrants that settled this area, there would be some decent hot dogs in Allentown.  Not so.  We have Yocco's, but they are about the cheapest hot dogs you can get (no offense to the Iaccoca family).  We do usually bring some good hot dogs from Wegman's down with us, so if you stop by the Kiwi around lunch time I'll throw an extra one on the grill for you.


----------



## Gatordad

Tobys Cup fries them in oil, crunchy on the outside, juicy on the inside..... they are the best.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> Tobys Cup fries them in oil, crunchy on the outside, juicy on the inside..... they are the best.



Weren't they on a show by the travel channel on best hot dogs in the country?  I do remember seeing one that had crunchy dogs.


----------



## RvUsa

I think I saw toby's cup on that show Unwrapped or modern marvels or something that was all about hotdogs LOL,  Dangit, now you got me hungry again...


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> I think I saw toby's cup on that show Unwrapped or modern marvels or something that was all about hotdogs LOL,  Dangit, now you got me hungry again...



sorry, it just hit a memory in the brain...i hate when it does that!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Ahhh - health food.  Fat deep fried on a stick.


----------



## RvUsa

AuburnJen92 said:


> sorry, it just hit a memory in the brain...i hate when it does that!




Great minds LOL,  hey Jen, I was thinking of you today.  I saw a sticker on a car for the outerbanks OBX, and was thinking you could make ones for the fort and sell them, without disney infringement LOL  Maybe DFW  or DFtW in an oval or something, I would buy one!


----------



## RvUsa

ftwildernessguy said:


> Ahhh - health food.  Fat deep fried on a stick.



Wrap it in cheese and dip it in some butter and I am IN!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> Great minds LOL,  hey Jen, I was thinking of you today.  I saw a sticker on a car for the outerbanks OBX, and was thinking you could make ones for the fort and sell them, without disney infringement LOL  Maybe DFW  or DFtW in an oval or something, I would buy one!



Sign me up, too.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Wrap it in cheese and dip it in some butter and I am IN!



Don't forget the ranch


----------



## ftwildernessguy

LONE-STAR said:


> Don't forget the ranch



With a side order of Cheese fries.


----------



## RvUsa

ftwildernessguy said:


> With a side order of Cheese fries.



Chili cheese fries, with extra cheese, and a 80 oz big gulp.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> Chili cheese fries, with extra cheese, and a 80 oz big gulp.



Oh man, I'm drooling worse than Mickey the Wonder Beagle right now.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Great minds LOL,  hey Jen, I was thinking of you today.  I saw a sticker on a car for the outerbanks OBX, and was thinking you could make ones for the fort and sell them, without disney infringement LOL  Maybe DFW  or DFtW in an oval or something, I would buy one!



Oooh, oooh, I can work on that one no sweat....here is a picture of my project today...I ran out of ink on the color printer to get the musket mickey on there (we are printing it on a clear sticker because of the tiny details) but it is almost done...I have 12 blanks for those interested.......we are practicing on a garage sale sign, so this is the rough draft, but I think it is turning out very well so far...






[/URL]


----------



## LONE-STAR

ftwildernessguy said:


> With a side order of Cheese fries.



Man now I want the Outback


----------



## AuburnJen92

We can do a white oval with a lime green DFW?


----------



## RvUsa

My beagle is sound asleep, he had a rough day for a puppy, he had to stay awake for more than 1 hr straight LOL.  He was outside with me all day, while I worked on my aunts deck.  He passed out in the truck on the way home 

I was thinking white with black lettering, so it looks like all the rest, but that is just me.  Do you guys like DFW or DFtW?  Just wondering, and Jen, if you make a million with this idea, I want a cut...


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> My beagle is sound asleep, he had a rough day for a puppy, he had to stay awake for more than 1 hr straight LOL.  He was outside with me all day, while I worked on my aunts deck.  He passed out in the truck on the way home
> 
> I was thinking white with black lettering, so it looks like all the rest, but that is just me.  Do you guys like DFW or DFtW?  Just wondering, and Jen, if you make a million with this idea, I want a cut...



I don't know how those hounds can sleep 20 out of 24 hrs in a day.  Mine is snoring on the floor right now in front of the wood stove - his favorite place all winter.

I like DFtW myself.


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Oooh, oooh, I can work on that one no sweat....here is a picture of my project today...I ran out of ink on the color printer to get the musket mickey on there (we are printing it on a clear sticker because of the tiny details) but it is almost done...I have 12 blanks for those interested.......we are practicing on a garage sale sign, so this is the rough draft, but I think it is turning out very well so far...



That looks GREAT Jen.   A sign like that is perfect...would make it very easy to spot fellow DIS members.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> My beagle is sound asleep, he had a rough day for a puppy, he had to stay awake for more than 1 hr straight LOL.  He was outside with me all day, while I worked on my aunts deck.  He passed out in the truck on the way home
> 
> I was thinking white with black lettering, so it looks like all the rest, but that is just me.  Do you guys like DFW or DFtW?  Just wondering, and Jen, if you make a million with this idea, I want a cut...



 We can negotiate.  I have been trying to get DH to make me a musket mickey small enough for my jeep, however, the cutting knife cannot produce miracles.  Like most of my stuff, the cutter is old, but does the job.  Heck, my embroidery machines are 16 years old now!  They still run like a charm though.


----------



## RvUsa

I like DFtW too, or maybe FtW, it will be cool, nobody but us will know what it means!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ftwildernessguy said:


> I like DFtW myself.



How about I make one of each and see which one looks better?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> I like DFtW too, or maybe FtW, it will be cool, nobody but us will know what it means!



Yeah, only the ones who matter would know.

Mickey the Wonder Beagle has FtWGirl's slipper with him and his favorite toy under is front leg while he sleeps.  He's 10 years old but never grew up.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> I like DFtW too, or maybe FtW, it will be cool, nobody but us will know what it means!



Do we really care?  I dunno what half of those mean that I see on cars anyway!  It is like a college logo, you see it, and if it doesn't suit you, you ignore it.  If it is the college you like, you honk like heck and become their best friend.  At least that is what Auburn people do!


----------



## RvUsa

I am so tired, but I know I am not going to sleep well tonight, I did way to much today,and now I am in so much pain that I will be awake all night.

My beagle likes my wifes "Taz" slipper, carries that thing around him all day. LOL


----------



## AuburnJen92

DH just went and got the color separations done for the FtW and DFtW ovals and I will cut them tomorrow night and post them.  I would do it now, but DS4 is sleeping (thank the good Lord above) and I dare not make a bunch of noise!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

AuburnJen92 said:


> DH just went and got the color separations done for the FtW and DFtW ovals and I will cut them tomorrow night and post them.  I would do it now, but DS4 is sleeping (thank the good Lord above) and I dare not make a bunch of noise!




All right, Jen!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Ok, slight change of plans, DH insists I post what he just did and what is most popular, he will turn into a cut file for the cutter to make tomorrow night.  Here you go...


----------



## RvUsa

Cool can't wait to see em.


----------



## Us3

Jim...dh and i were just checking the DIS Calendar...are you and FortWildernessGirl still going to be at the Fort on the evening of Oct 25?  We arrive on that day and hope to meet you both!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

AuburnJen92 said:


> Ok, slight change of plans, DH insists I post what he just did and what is most popular, he will turn into a cut file for the cutter to make tomorrow night.  Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



I think I'm gonna vote for the middle one.


----------



## RvUsa

See, I told you I couldn't wait!!     They look awesome, I think I like my original DFtW....


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Us3 said:


> Jim...dh and i were just checking the DIS Calendar...are you and FortWildernessGirl still going to be at the Fort on the evening of Oct 25?  We arrive on that day and hope to meet you both!




That will be the day we leave.  Sorry.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ok, I will leave DH to get the files ready to cut, I am going to sign off for the night, I will be back tomorrow with more "goodies" to post pics of...


----------



## RvUsa

Night Jen, talk to ya tomorrow.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Guess I'll be signing off too.  I have an early day tomorrow.


----------



## g8trmom1

AuburnJen92 said:


> ok, I will leave DH to get the files ready to cut, I am going to sign off for the night, I will be back tomorrow with more "goodies" to post pics of...



Jen
Those are awesome!!!
I like FTW!!!

Chris
Gatordad's Better Half


----------



## Us3

ftwildernessguy said:


> That will be the day we leave.  Sorry.



darn, no kungaloosh for us from the kiwi then...


----------



## kc5grw

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wow...thing sure have gotten quiet around here this weekend!!!


 
You were saying?


----------



## Shannone1

Glad to see I didn't miss much this weekend   We were busy cleaning our closets and getting the house ready to be shown.  Everything looks good, so please cross your fingers for us that we get some showing soon.  

We also looked at some homes with our realtor and fell in love with two of them.  Both completely different.  One is a custom built log home on 5 acres. It's cozy and charming and I've always had a thing for log homes.  The other is a gorgeous waterfront home with it's own dock on an all sports lake.  Smaller house and lot, but nice neighborhood and all the amenties your could think of.  There are pros and cons to both but I'd be happy in either one.


----------



## seabee

Jen, I posted in the other thread, but I thought I would here too. Nice job on your sign!! It looks great! I like the ovals too. I think I would have to vote for DFtW.


----------



## seabee

There will be quite a few of us there on the 25th. It is actually our last day there. Maybe a Burl's Porch photo could be taken?


----------



## RvUsa

Shannone1 said:


> Glad to see I didn't miss much this weekend   We were busy cleaning our closets and getting the house ready to be shown.  Everything looks good, so please cross your fingers for us that we get some showing soon.
> 
> We also looked at some homes with our realtor and fell in love with two of them.  Both completely different.  One is a custom built log home on 5 acres. It's cozy and charming and I've always had a thing for log homes.  The other is a gorgeous waterfront home with it's own dock on an all sports lake.  Smaller house and lot, but nice neighborhood and all the amenties your could think of.  There are pros and cons to both but I'd be happy in either one.



Shannone, we live in a log home, so if you have any questions about them, let me know.


----------



## AuburnJen92

seabee said:


> Jen, I posted in the other thread, but I thought I would here too. Nice job on your sign!! It looks great! I like the ovals too. I think I would have to vote for DFtW.



Great!  I will get them made tonight and post them here.


----------



## clkelley

ftwildernessguy said:


> That will be the day we leave.  Sorry.



Drat, Jim, that's the day I arrive also.  I was hoping to visit more than the short visit we had out in the overflow lot last year :-(


----------



## Gatordad

Middle is my choice


----------



## BigDaddyRog

AuburnJen92 said:


>



The one in the middle has its own special meaning for me. And MOST would think the same thing, I know alot of bikers who have that tatoo


----------



## RvUsa

What's it mean?


----------



## seabee

Rog, my DH said the SAME thing last night, that is why I had to vote for the first one! 

John, make T= the and W=world and then you can use your imagination on the F.

Sorry if that is too off color, just wanted to explain.


----------



## Gatordad

Fly the world?  Finish the world?  Fellows The World?  Fun the World? Follow the World? Finland the World?  Now whatwould bikers know about Finland????


very confusing.


Maybe it's Funny the world, or filet theworld.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I like the first one myself.  I'm not sure I want any flippin' the world on my car!

Very cool, Jen!  I love it!


----------



## seabee

"Finland the World, Finland the World!"


----------



## Gatordad

nice smiley...... who knew the bikers and the smiley makers were in cahoots.


----------



## AuburnJen92

seabee said:


> "Finland the World, Finland the World!"


----------



## BigDaddyRog

The "Welcome To Finland" tourist campaign just cant figure out why things aint working out!!!!!


----------



## Colson39

Happy Monday all, I mean, is it Friday yet??


----------



## seabee

BigDaddyRog said:


> The "Welcome To Finland" tourist campaign just cant figure out why things aint working out!!!!!



 I just love this board. We start out talking about cute little stickers for our vehicles and it turns into a way to help another country's tourism! Just goes to show how "helpful" the camping folk are!!


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> Shannone, we live in a log home, so if you have any questions about them, let me know.




Love log homes!


----------



## AuburnJen92

seabee said:


> I just love this board. We start out talking about cute little stickers for our vehicles and it turns into a way to help another country's tourism! Just goes to show how "helpful" the camping folk are!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> Happy Monday all, I mean, is it Friday yet??



This has already been a long week at it's only 10:40 on Monday.  What's all this Finland stuff?  Guess I'll have to go back and catch up.  Is it anything like the boring Norway movie?


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> The "Welcome To Finland" tourist campaign just cant figure out why things aint working out!!!!!



That is too much work for a sticker!


----------



## g8trmom1

Rog, Is that tattoo yours????

At first I did like FTW...but now that you said what it means, I changed my mind!   
DFW is good too.  I just can't get past the small t in DFtW..it looks weird. 

Chris


----------



## g8trmom1

Jen
You know how on those Oval stickers sometimes they have small print saying something along the bottom of the oval???  We should put " Long Live Musket Mickey"....just a thought.

Chris


----------



## seabee

Oh, I like DFW.


----------



## Gatordad

seabee said:


> Oh, I like DFW.




I hate DFW, it's such a huge airport and unruly to get around in.  JFK stinks too.


----------



## seabee

And I sat there trying to think of something DFW could also stand for and didn't come up with anything. Well, I did, but I figured I have a warped mind so I would let it go.


----------



## g8trmom1

Gatordad said:


> I hate DFW, it's such a huge airport and unruly to get around in.  JFK stinks too.



Don't you have work to do?


----------



## Gatordad

shouldn't  you be listing things on ebay?


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> shouldn't  you be listing things on ebay?



No domestic squabbles allowed here.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

g8trmom1 said:


> Rog, Is that tattoo yours????


Noooo.....I have some work, but nothing that extravagant!!!



Man, I lost a bunch of money Friday night. Was forced to get too tipsy to remember what happened to it. I also was sent home in a cab, which lead to my car getting towed......Saturday morning wasn't anything nice around here!!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

RvUsa said:


> I like DFtW too, or maybe FtW, it will be cool, nobody but us will know what it means!



Actually, there's a Fort Wilderness campgroung in Cherokee, NC too. So, the DFtW might be best.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Shannone1 said:


> Glad to see I didn't miss much this weekend   We were busy cleaning our closets and getting the house ready to be shown.  Everything looks good, so please cross your fingers for us that we get some showing soon.
> 
> We also looked at some homes with our realtor and fell in love with two of them.  Both completely different.  One is a custom built log home on 5 acres. It's cozy and charming and I've always had a thing for log homes.  The other is a gorgeous waterfront home with it's own dock on an all sports lake.  Smaller house and lot, but nice neighborhood and all the amenties your could think of.  There are pros and cons to both but I'd be happy in either one.



Log Home!!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

[/QUOTE]

Initially, I liked the middle one, until Rog told the "other" meaning.  (No need to be trying to explain to the kiddos why all the bikers are riding by giving us a thumbs up,   )

Now I like the first one.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

ntsammy5 said:


> This has already been a long week at it's only 10:40 on Monday.  What's all this Finland stuff?  Guess I'll have to go back and catch up.  Is it anything like the boring Norway movie?



Good luck with that! I've been going back a page at a time, then find another conversation, so I go back another page to see what it's about, then find another conversation, then go back another page and now I've forgotten what I was looking for in the first place.


----------



## AuburnJen92

g8trmom1 said:


> Jen
> You know how on those Oval stickers sometimes they have small print saying something along the bottom of the oval???  We should put " Long Live Musket Mickey"....just a thought.
> 
> Chris



I will see what I can and can't do with the tiny lettering on the cutter.  If I have to, I can make a clear sticker and put it on top like I am doing with the Mickey on the big sign.


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> This has already been a long week at it's only 10:40 on Monday.  What's all this Finland stuff?  Guess I'll have to go back and catch up.  Is it anything like the boring Norway movie?



I was afraid to ask myself.  From time to time I find myself in situations where I ask..then I'm sorry I did.  I'm thinking this would be one of those times.


----------



## Gatordad

Why not a big FW ????


----------



## Shannone1

Rog-  you never told us what you thought of the movie "The Mist"....


----------



## auntie

Gatordad said:


> Why not a big FW ????




 Speaking for the naive...that sounds like the best option....since at least I know what that means!


----------



## ntsammy5

auntie said:


> I'm thinking this would be one of those times.



Just a bad day at work -- which seems to be happening more frequently lately.  Thank goodness I don't have anyone working for me anymore.  I don't need that hassle any more.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Glad to see I didn't miss much this weekend   We were busy cleaning our closets and getting the house ready to be shown.  Everything looks good, so please cross your fingers for us that we get some showing soon.
> 
> We also looked at some homes with our realtor and fell in love with two of them.  Both completely different.  One is a custom built log home on 5 acres. It's cozy and charming and I've always had a thing for log homes.  The other is a gorgeous waterfront home with it's own dock on an all sports lake.  Smaller house and lot, but nice neighborhood and all the amenties your could think of.  There are pros and cons to both but I'd be happy in either one.



They both sound wonderful!!!!!  I do love a log home though!  I hope yours moves quickly so you can get what you want!!!!


----------



## auntie

Shannone -
I'm not quite sure what you mean by an all sports lake..but I would add this. My brother owns a home on a lake where for  most of the residents it is their primary home. Slowly, over the last few years,  many of the homes have sold and the new people who have moved in  re-built. They have what would be considered a vacation home. While my brother doesn't live in his home full time, he does plan to eventually retire there. That being said a good many of the newer residents have jet skis and motor boats. Which is great..my brother has them also. Only they are using them at 6 am and all through the weekends.  There isn't a whole lot of quiet time on the lake unless it's "off season". Just something to consider when purchasing a home that's going to be your primary residence. I would try to get a look at things at different times of the day and even different days of the week to see exactly what kind of use the lake gets, and if you'd be okay with it. 
There is a bit of a battle going on where my brothers home is between those who want to put limitations of the type of watercraft on the lake and when. Battle between the kayaks and the jet ski's. Hard for the two of those to co-exist.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shannone1 said:


> Rog-  you never told us what you thought of the movie "The Mist"....



I gotta say...I dont know what I think about it.....the special effects were really cool....the basic story was cool and fairly original......but that ending scene...man, that really blindsided me. I just SO did NOT see that coming. I guess I have to say I'm glad to have watched it, but it really disturbed me.


----------



## Colson39

Is this the original "The Mist", or the new "The Mist" from a few years ago?


----------



## Colson39

Has anyone seen the new Bud Light coming out, the one that has lime in it?  I swear this whole "lime" thing is taking over the mainstream beer market, it seems like they're putting lime in everything....


----------



## Us3

Hhhhmmmm...not sure about lime in Bud Light    But I do like a fresh slice in Corona.

Speaking of beer...the "newish" heineken light is good!


----------



## Gatordad

Colson39 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Bud Light coming out, the one that has lime in it?  I swear this whole "lime" thing is taking over the mainstream beer market, it seems like they're putting lime in everything....



Chris,

According  to Man Law,therewill be no fruiting of the beer.


----------



## 3gr8kids

You put the lime in the coconut and mix it all up.........


----------



## ntsammy5

This is a direct rip off from Miller Chill which was a direct rip off from Corona.  I'm incensed!  How about some Blue Moon and an orange slice?


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> I gotta say...I dont know what I think about it.....the special effects were really cool....the basic story was cool and fairly original......but that ending scene...man, that really blindsided me. I just SO did NOT see that coming. I guess I have to say I'm glad to have watched it, but it really disturbed me.



Disturbing is the perfect word for it.  I saw it at the theater with friends but it will not be one that I add to my dvd collection.  Once was enough.  I did find the character breakdown pretty interesting.  At what point do people change their perspective of right and wrong ??  I thought it started falling apart the last half hour of the movie and the end bothered me for days.


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> This is a direct rip off from Miller Chill which was a direct rip off from Corona.  I'm incensed!  How about some Blue Moon and an orange slice?



No Fruiting of the Beer.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Bar flies and beer fruit.....hmmmm, nope, Im with Gatordad on this....there is no room for a pineapple slice or an umbrella with suds. Although in the 80s, it was a nifty little novelty to cram a lime into a corona....I really didnt think it would STILL be around 20 years later, I was sure it would have gone out with mullets and unstrung adidas!!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Although in the 80s, it was a nifty little novelty to cram a lime into a corona



I think Bud started it with all those rumors about what the Mexican brewers did in/to Corona.  Kinda there to cut the after taste!


----------



## Gatordad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfMUwCKtWMI


----------



## terri01p

Got my answer thanks


----------



## Colson39

I only put lime in Coronas, I don't know, something about the plain taste of Corona I don't like, but a lime in it I'm fine with.  

I personally can't imagine having a Bud Light with a lime in it, just doesn't sound right.  Budweiser/Bud Light is my beer of choice (I'm the opposite of GatorDad, Miller Lite makes me want to hurl), I'll probably buy one someday just to try it for the heck of it.

One beer I won't try is the Budweiser Chelada.  Budweiser and Tomato Juice, no thanks (it's based off a popular Mexican drink).  I know it's having really good sales since they introduced it last year, but I just don't want tomato juice in my beer, ugh.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfMUwCKtWMI



That wins the MOST USELESS POST AWARD!!!!!!!!!!! 

I now want a fox hat!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Colson39 said:


> One beer I won't try is the Budweiser Chelada.  Budweiser and Tomato Juice, no thanks (it's based off a popular Mexican drink).



Ive never even heard of this...it does SOUND gross.But I love bloody maries, maybe theirs something to that??!!!


----------



## Colson39

Oh, I LOVE Bloody Mary's, in fact, I've been craving one for a couple months now, I seriously need to go get me one soon.

However, Tomato and Vodka I can understand, but Tomato and beer?  Oh, I just saw the picture, I forgot actually it's beer and CLAMATO, not just tomato, so it freaking also has clam juice in it.


----------



## Colson39

Just to offset that grossness, let's get a Bloody Mary...lol


----------



## Gatordad

Colson39 said:


> I only put lime in Coronas, I don't know, something about the plain taste of Corona I don't like, but a lime in it I'm fine with.
> 
> I personally can't imagine having a Bud Light with a lime in it, just doesn't sound right.  Budweiser/Bud Light is my beer of choice (I'm the opposite of GatorDad, Miller Lite makes me want to hurl), I'll probably buy one someday just to try it for the heck of it.
> 
> One beer I won't try is the Budweiser Chelada.  Budweiser and Tomato Juice, no thanks (it's based off a popular Mexican drink).  I know it's having really good sales since they introduced it last year, but I just don't want tomato juice in my beer, ugh.




I used to drink Bud exclusively, but my neighbor in NJ distribued Miller, I tried it, and my stomach the next day thanks me.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Colson39 said:


> One beer I won't try is the Budweiser Chelada.  Budweiser and Tomato Juice, no thanks (it's based off a popular Mexican drink).  I know it's having really good sales since they introduced it last year, but I just don't want tomato juice in my beer, ugh.



I don't think I could try this either. I can eat/drink just about anything as long as it's not reptilian. When I saw the Chelada in the store recently, I almost put it in my cart but when I gave it a second thought, it made me gag. I love Bloody Marys and Bloody Marias are my favorite (made with tequila), but the thought of beer and tomato juice gags me...blech!


----------



## g8trmom1

Gatordad said:


> I used to drink Bud exclusively, but my neighbor in NJ distribued Miller, I tried it, and my stomach the next day thanks me.



Your wife thanks you too..
Guys, you'll be thankful too at Grand Gathering!
It isn't pretty I tell ya!!!


----------



## Dis Dawg

Gatordad said:


> No Fruiting of the Beer.



No Fruiting of the Board


----------



## BigDaddyRog

A couple of months back, we were talking about movies at the campfire, and ya'll mentioned one that I had never seen. I was at blockbuster earlier and was trying to remember the name but it wouldnt come to me. It was about a family that inherited or purchased a ski resort, I believe it was a 70s era movie...anyone know what Im talking about?


----------



## Gatordad

The Shining?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL....not The Shining, I guess from that description, I could understand why you would think that though!!! Its a Disney movie that gets played at the campfire sometimes.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I found it...its actually being played this month....Snowball Express.


----------



## lisa8200

Gatordad said:


> There's 3 of them.
> 
> Ben Down
> Ben Dover
> andPhilmcracken.



  Was this your cell mate ?????


----------



## RvUsa

So, you hate me yet Jen.... LOL  See all the trouble I can get people into 

I think I like DFtW or just DFW now that I know what FTW is I will pass.  I am really leaning towards DFW.

On the other important topic today, beer should not be desecrated with anything fruity !!  Or  veggie for that matter, and definitely not with clam slime


----------



## ftwildernessguy

While stationed in Germany, I took a liking to a drink called Rahtler, which was beer with a shot of lemonade in it.  The Germans actually mix a lot of stuff in beer.  To this day, on a hot summer day, I like a shot of lemonade in an icy cold one.  Before you knock it, try it sometime.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> I found it...its actually being played this month....Snowball Express.




I have a copy of this movie.  It wasn't one of Disney's finest, but it is a cute flick.  It would probably be better after you've had a couple beers.  Hey, you know what - this would be a great film to dump on sometime on the Useless Facts thread.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> It wasn't one of Disney's finest, but it is a cute flick.



Is there a mouse a rat or a dog in it?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> Is there a mouse a rat or a dog in it?



Dean Jones is in it - that's gotta count for something


----------



## BigDaddyRog

You and John (the DIS' version of Mystery Science Theater 2000) are long overdue for a Drunken Movie Review. I think that should be a weekly event with its own thread!!!! Heck....they might even make it into a movie for ya'll to dump on!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> You and John (the DIS' version of Science Theater 2000) are long overdue for a Drunken Movie Review. I think that should be a weekly event with its own thread!!!! Heck....they might even make it into a movie for ya'll to dump on!!!



I do feel the urge for a DMR, but I don't think John's wife will let him play with me anymore.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Ok, I'm no beer drinker.....but I am a sucker for girlie advertising, so I decided to try the new Michelob Ultra cactus lime something or other.  The box was pretty.  Yeah, yeah....I know......  Anyway, it tasted like beer with a flowery after taste.  I drank it.........   But I'm not all together sure I liked it. I thought cactus....hmmmmm......I _Really_ like a prickly pear margarita!  It was no margarita.  Hey, some like it sweet!


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> While stationed in Germany, I took a liking to a drink called Rahtler, which was beer with a shot of lemonade in it.



I vaguely remember that, but I don't think I ever tried it.  I do remember bamaba though, aka 33 aka tiger pi**.  They put something in that but I don't know what it was.  Almost as bad was the Pabst Blue Ribbon.  That was bad stuff, but I didn't know any better.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfMUwCKtWMI



How in the world did you find THAT?


----------



## RvUsa

ftwildernessguy said:


> While stationed in Germany, I took a liking to a drink called Rahtler, which was beer with a shot of lemonade in it.  The Germans actually mix a lot of stuff in beer.  To this day, on a hot summer day, I like a shot of lemonade in an icy cold one.  Before you knock it, try it sometime.



In England it is called a Shandy, and when I was there in 87, I was like 19, (my mom and my brother etc live there)  I drank those a lot!!  I was not a beer drinker yet!  It was what sent me down the road to that wonderful world of barley and hops!




ftwildernessguy said:


> I do feel the urge for a DMR, but I don't think John's wife will let him play with me anymore.



My wife don't run my life ( she's not looking is she)  I run my own life, and I would be proud to ewatch a movie with you any day!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> Ok, I'm no beer drinker.....but I am a sucker for girlie advertising, so I decided to try the new Michelob Ultra cactus lime something or other.  The box was pretty.  Yeah, yeah....I know......  Anyway, it tasted like beer with a flowery after taste.  I drank it.........   But I'm not all together sure I liked it. I thought cactus....hmmmmm......I _Really_ like a prickly pear margarita!  It was no margarita.  Hey, some like it sweet!



Ok, I had seen this mentioned on a thread before and it raised my interest. I found this.....now,Its one thing to frilly-ize beer...but to group it with foods is a little over the top.....if ya want wine with dinner, just order wine:


> Between now and Labor Day, Anheuser-Busch will be selling Michelob ULTRA Fruit Infused Beers - a line-up of three new flavors available in a 12-bottle variety pack, or a single flavor 6-pack. The flavors include Pomegranate Raspberry, Lime Cactus and Tuscan Orange Grapefruit.
> 
> From their website, they recommend certain food pairings for each flavor. They state:
> 
> Pomegranate Raspberry: Serve with marinated pork and fresh vegetables. The subtle hint of berry in the beer plays off the tenderness of the meat and the light carbonation brings out the flavors in most grilled vegetables.
> 
> Tuscan Orange Grapefruit: Serve with lighter foods such as salads and grilled chicken. The tanginess of grapefruit and clean citrus taste enhances the overall flavor of these dishes.
> 
> Lime Cactus: Serve with ethnic fare such as spicy chorizo-based dish or carne asada tacos because the beer balances the dishes' heat and brings out the subtle smokiness. It also pairs well with seafood.
> 
> Though it sounds good in theory, I will reserve judgment until I'm able to sample them myself. Don't be too quick to judge until you've tried them though - remember what happened with Miller Chill not too long ago?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I recommend Kungaloosh with beans and hot dogs.  The subtle fruitiness contrasts the spices in the hot dog nicely, while the rum mixes with the vapors produced by the beans to produce a fine bouquet.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

NOW I know what I did wrong!  I didn't eat tacos with my beer!  What was I thinking?????

I didn't know about the other flavors.....I guess I'll have to try those too.  They also look pretty  


Ok.....this is really sad....pity me.......this may be as close to wine pairings as I can get for awhile!  As it turns out....I am allergic to wine!!!!!!  I know...it is _tragic_!  I am abstaining for a while.  It's the darn tannens.  They make me swell something fierce!  The doc says to try again after about 2 months.  Wish me luck!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Not sure what the Wonder Beagle ate, but it has given him some wicked gas tonight.


----------



## djblu883

PolynesianPixie said:


> Ok, I'm no beer drinker.....but I am a sucker for girlie advertising, so I decided to try the new Michelob Ultra cactus lime something or other.  The box was pretty.  Yeah, yeah....I know......  Anyway, it tasted like beer with a flowery after taste.  I drank it.........   But I'm not all together sure I liked it. I thought cactus....hmmmmm......I _Really_ like a prickly pear margarita!  It was no margarita.  Hey, some like it sweet!



I like Mike's Hard Cranberry Lemonade at times...getting hard to find....yeah its sweet and girlie...but some macho guys like it too...just ask  my DBF (bestfriend, not boyfriend)


----------



## AuburnJen92

3gr8kids said:


> You put the lime in the coconut and mix it all up.........



see?  the lime goes in the COCONUT, not the beer


----------



## AuburnJen92

ok, DH has cut and "weeded" (no comments, that is what it is called) the oval...is it a go?  how many do i need to cut?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

AuburnJen92 said:


> ok, DH has cut and "weeded" (no comments, that is what it is called) the oval...is it a go?  how many do i need to cut?



I like it and I'll take one.  Just let me know how much.


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> How in the world did you find THAT?



my old boss had a copy on his computer, and I just felt like posting it today.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> my old boss had a copy on his computer, and I just felt like posting it today.



Well I for one say thanks for sharing.


----------



## stacktester

AuburnJen92 said:


> ok, DH has cut and "weeded" (no comments, that is what it is called) the oval...is it a go?  how many do i need to cut?



What does the D stand for? We have those around here but usually it says what the acronym means under the letters.


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> NOW I know what I did wrong!  I didn't eat tacos with my beer!  What was I thinking?????
> 
> I didn't know about the other flavors.....I guess I'll have to try those too.  They also look pretty
> 
> 
> Ok.....this is really sad....pity me.......this may be as close to wine pairings as I can get for awhile!  As it turns out....I am allergic to wine!!!!!!  I know...it is _tragic_!  I am abstaining for a while.  It's the darn tannens.  They make me swell something fierce!  The doc says to try again after about 2 months.  Wish me luck!



Those evil Tannens, don't invite them over anymore, and I'll cut them out of my grand gathering too.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

stacktester said:


> What does the D stand for? We have those around here but usually it says what the acronym means under the letters.



Donnie, of course.


----------



## Gatordad

I want just the FW, and a fox hat


----------



## Dis Dawg

stacktester said:


> What does the D stand for? We have those around here but usually it says what the acronym means under the letters.



Disney


----------



## AuburnJen92

You guys are impossible!  Do I need to make one with just FW?  I aim to please.  Anyway, here is my DS, who just fell asleep on the floor playing with his Disney bus.  I think he told me before he crashed that it was the Animal Kingdom/Blizzard Beach bus!


----------



## RvUsa

Jen, go post it on my site, and put the price there and then everyone can see it, and you won't get in trouble.


----------



## Gatordad




----------



## ftwildernessguy

AuburnJen92 said:


> You guys are impossible!  Do I need to make one with just FW?  I aim to please.  Anyway, here is my DS, who just fell asleep on the floor playing with his Disney bus.  I think he told me before he crashed that it was the Animal Kingdom/Blizzard Beach bus!



Ah - a young contortionist.  Can you imagine what you would feel like if you woke up after sleeping in that position?


----------



## RvUsa

Gatordad said:


>




????  

Jen, I want DFW LOL


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Jen, go post it on my site, and put the price there and then everyone can see it, and you won't get in trouble.



It is in the announcements section....


----------



## Gatordad

RvUsa said:


> Jen, go post it on my site, and put the price there and then everyone can see it, and you won't get in trouble.



for what? initials, stating Don't feed The Worms???


----------



## AuburnJen92

ftwildernessguy said:


> Ah - a young contortionist.  Can you imagine what you would feel like if you woke up after sleeping in that position?



I know I would be calling in sick! 
Moving would be a serious problem!


----------



## Gatordad

RvUsa said:


> ????
> 
> Jen, I want DFW LOL



I'ts a speedbump, not for you.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> ????
> 
> Jen, I want DFW LOL



Just pm me and I will cut it how you want it...geesh!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> I'ts a speedbump, not for you.



Is that for me then?


----------



## RvUsa

HEY!!   It was my dang idea.  LOL Cut me some slack.  get it "cut me" some slack, I kill me.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> HEY!!   It was my dang idea.  LOL Cut me some slack.  get it "cut me" some slack, I kill me.



You kill me too!


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> Is that for me then?



no, i waited too long to post it.  It was for neither Jen or John

I want the FW please.  I can't spell anything else.


----------



## AuburnJen92

those who would like one (and give me a couple of minutes to clean out my pm box) please pm me with your address and what you would like cut...i will get them cut after wednesday (I have freshman open house) and get them out to you..


----------



## RvUsa

Look we all need to agree so we all look like we are in the same club LOL.  That way, when you are driving down I77 and see one, you can say, HEY I BELONG TO THAT CLUB.


----------



## AuburnJen92

then fight amongst yourselves and let me know when you are finished!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> Look we all need to agree so we all look like we are in the same club LOL.  That way, when you are driving down I77 and see one, you can say, HEY I BELONG TO THAT CLUB.



I'm pretty flexible so anything everyone else wants will be okay with me.  I just don't want something that will have old ladies flipping me off on I95 or beat up by some bikers at Biketoberfest.


----------



## RvUsa

ftwildernessguy said:


> I'm pretty flexible so anything everyone else wants will be okay with me.  I just don't want something that will have old ladies flipping me off on I95 or beat up by some bikers at Biketoberfest.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

AuburnJen92 said:


>



Looks to me like the bus backed into the poor kids head and knocked him clear out of his shoes. Is that a pool of blood??? Oh no.....its just drool!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> Looks to me like the bus backed into the poor kids head and knocked him clear out of his shoes. Is that a pool of blood??? Oh no.....its just drool!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Looks to me like the bus backed into the poor kids head and knocked him clear out of his shoes. Is that a pool of blood??? Oh no.....its just drool!!!


----------



## geogat

Thank you!


----------



## AuburnJen92

geogat said:


> Thank you!



For?


----------



## g8trmom1

Someone who just doesn't get the message and is starving for attention.


----------



## Shannone1

I missed _Dancing with the Stars_ tonight.  Anyone watch it...did I miss anything good ??


----------



## AuburnJen92

not another one, will it ever end, forgive me for giving people the benefit of the doubt...bad me, bad me


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> You guys are impossible!  Do I need to make one with just FW?  I aim to please.  Anyway, here is my DS, who just fell asleep on the floor playing with his Disney bus.  I think he told me before he crashed that it was the Animal Kingdom/Blizzard Beach bus!



Too cute !!  Where did you find that Disney bus ??


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> not another one, will it ever end, forgive me for giving people the benefit of the doubt...bad me, bad me



  I am lost, lol.  That's what happens when you don't read all of the pages.  I better go back and try to figure this out !!  On second though...maybe I'll just grab a drink and go from here....


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> Too cute !!  Where did you find that Disney bus ??



I am mostly sure it is counterfeit, however, I got it at a train show of all places.  My parents, DH, DS and I were all there and DS finds this bus out of all the trucks and such this guy had.  It was hand made, but he loves it to pieces.  It goes with us on every trip.


----------



## Shannone1

Did I make it ??


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> I am lost, lol.  That's what happens when you don't read all of the pages.  I better go back and try to figure this out !!  On second though...maybe I'll just grab a drink and go from here....



I think g8trmom1 is alluding to the fact that someone with multiple personalities is getting tired of being on the ignore list, so that person has created yet another identity to annoy people with.


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> I am mostly sure it is counterfeit, however, I got it at a train show of all places.  My parents, DH, DS and I were all there and DS finds this bus out of all the trucks and such this guy had.  It was hand made, but he loves it to pieces.  It goes with us on every trip.



Figures...I was hoping you would say the Trading Post  

Are we the only ones around tonight ??


----------



## Gatordad




----------



## Gatordad




----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well...I'm catching on to the speedbump thing. Ive never really slowed down for speedbumps...just drive over them like there not even there....guess thats why I  always need an alignment.


----------



## g8trmom1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well...I'm catching on to the speedbump thing. Ive never really slowed down for speedbumps...just drive over them like there not even there....guess thats why I  always need an alignment.


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well...I'm catching on to the speedbump thing. Ive never really slowed down for speedbumps...just drive over them like there not even there....guess thats why I  always need an alignment.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well...I'm catching on to the speedbump thing. Ive never really slowed down for speedbumps...just drive over them like there not even there....guess thats why I  always need an alignment.



You just need a bigger truck


----------



## BigDaddyRog

A lower guage shotgun would do the trick too


----------



## mrsgus06

AuburnJen92 said:


> I think g8trmom1 is alluding to the fact that someone with multiple personalities is getting tired of being on the ignore list, so that person has created yet another identity to annoy people with.



I think because I can't keep my smart mouth shut most of the time, I am on someones ignore list on this board.


----------



## LONE-STAR

I was talking about keeping your front end aligned Rog


----------



## LONE-STAR

Rog did you decided what truck you where going to buy?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im pretty sure Im gonna get a ford....now I have to decide WHEN....I dont think we can hold out much longer!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

MrsGus....no one would ignore you....you are the Creme de la Creme!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Your geting the 4 door right.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Crew cab...not super crew cab. Or thats the plan anyway...I may luck out and find a decent priced used one, but havent really been on the look out for used.


----------



## Gatordad

mrsgus06 said:


> I think because I can't keep my smart mouth shut most of the time, I am on someones ignore list on this board.



not mine sister


----------



## LONE-STAR

Whats a new f-150 run. I always buy used my cousin works at a ford dealership and sells them to me at wholesale.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

they start at 17ish...with the 6cyl....18 for the 8


----------



## LONE-STAR

Thats reasonable. I heard today that dodge is running $7000 in rebates on 1/2 tons.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wow....thats a sweet deal.........I guess everybody is having to get creative with the incentives and financing options with the recession(which I think has hit the DEPRESSION stage)


----------



## seabee

Gotta agree with you on that Rog.


----------



## 3gr8kids

I guess that means things can only get better, right?  (I hope)


----------



## seabee

Lets hope so... but if not there is always the offer to live in our campers with Polynesian Pixie and VACAMPER!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

That's true!!  Here's to keeping our options open, lol


----------



## carierraine

Hi there, I just need to get post count to have PM abilities.


----------



## des1954

Okay... so I'm trying to catch up and I see this....






This is just soooooooooooooo wrong on so many levels!!!
*People actually buy & drink this?

*




http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7920


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> *I just don't want something that will have old ladies flipping me off on I95*


 
Jim--- Haven't you learned yet?  They are being friendly, and just letting you know that "_You're #1"_!!


----------



## des1954

mrsgus06 said:


> I think because I can't keep my smart mouth shut most of the time, I am on someones ignore list on this board.


 

Because I'm "quoting" you .... that must mean.... NOPE! You're not on my I.L.!!


----------



## des1954

geogat said:


> Thank you!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Shannone1 said:


> I missed _Dancing with the Stars_ tonight.  Anyone watch it...did I miss anything good ??



I don't really watch it, but it was on that channel as I was watching the season of disney on dvr and when it came back on it said someone was on their way to the hospital so I looked back and someone (male) pulled a muscle in his arm.


----------



## DznyRulz

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wow....thats a sweet deal.........I guess everybody is having to get creative with the incentives and financing options with the recession(which I think has hit the DEPRESSION stage)



I don't know if we hit the DEPRESSION stage yet but is sure is depressing.

Man, there's so much that's gone on here I'm totally lost.  I certainly hope everyone is playing nice together.


----------



## stacktester

Ami, hope you Virginians are ok today after the tornados.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> Lets hope so... but if not there is always the offer to live in our campers with Polynesian Pixie and VACAMPER!!



Recession?  What flippin' recession?! As long as we have enough money for Kungaloosh and spirit to sing zippity-freakin-doo-dah we'll be ok!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> Ami, hope you Virginians are ok today after the tornados.



Tornados??????  Heck, it was windy last night but......I guess I should check the news!


----------



## 3gr8kids

stacktester said:


> Ami, hope you Virginians are ok today after the tornados.



I thought about you too, Ami when I saw the news this morning.  So, I had to get out my map book and if I'm not mistaken, I think the tornadoes were in the Southeastern part of the state so not very close to you?  If I'm wrong and they were near you I hope all is well!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Hey John ~

If you're here, I was just trying to post on your site but I keep getting some warnings and a fatal error message.  Something I said???


----------



## PolynesianPixie

3gr8kids said:


> I thought about you too, Ami when I saw the news this morning.  So, I had to get out my map book and if I'm not mistaken, I think the tornadoes were in the Southeastern part of the state so not very close to you?  If I'm wrong and they were near you I hope all is well!!



Aw, thanks for looking out for me! 

I just checked and they were in Suffolk which is between the beach and historic triangle (Williamsburg area). So, no, not near me at all.  We'll be there next week, though....in our pop-up....I'll check the weather before we go!


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> Tornados??????  Heck, it was windy last night but......I guess I should check the news!



Yeah I heard that too -- I thought it was east of you.  I just took 15 minutes to catch up.  I need to start keeping track of this at night.   

Unfortunately I can't see pictures from private sites at work, but Jen I can see your DS picture.  That's cute.  Animal Kingdom bus, huh?


----------



## Colson39

I know some of you play video games and all I have to say is....

Grand Theft Auto IV is the greatest game I've ever played, and I've only played it for about 3 hours last night.  If you're into that kind of game, it's a MUST buy.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Shannone1 said:


> I missed _Dancing with the Stars_ tonight.  Anyone watch it...did I miss anything good ??



Christian pulled a muscle in his arm - although I rewound several times and for the life of me couldn't figure out how.  He went to the hospital after they received their scores.  All 7's if I recall.


----------



## Rhonda

Colson39 said:


> I know some of you play video games and all I have to say is....
> 
> Grand Theft Auto IV is the greatest game I've ever played, and I've only played it for about 3 hours last night.  If you're into that kind of game, it's a MUST buy.



  

I hope when Reilly gets old enough to play, you hide that one from him!!  

This is much more appropriate:


----------



## big kahuna1

> Wow....thats a sweet deal.........I guess everybody is having to get creative with the incentives and financing options with the recession(which I think has hit the DEPRESSION stage)



It is a recession when it is hitting everyone else and a depression when it hits yourself!


----------



## Colson39

Rhonda said:


> I hope when Reilly gets old enough to play, you hide that one from him!!
> 
> This is much more appropriate:



haha, yea, Reilly won't be playing any Grand Theft Auto game anytime soon 

As long as he doesn't want "Barbie's Pretty Pony", I'll buy him all the kid games he wants....lol


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Shannone1 said:


> I am lost, lol.  That's what happens when you don't read all of the pages.  I better go back and try to figure this out !!  On second though...maybe I'll just grab a drink and go from here....



I stay lost on this thread. I just did a quick glance through the last 10-15 pages so here's MY Cliff Notes version:

Campers have turned to Budweiser Chelada instead of Kungaloosh.
Animal Kingdom/Blizzard Beach bus is being held hostage.
New notices around the Fort Dont Feed the Worms
Zurg is taking Fort Fiends hostage.
Speedbumbs are being installed in all the loops.
Crew Cab F-150s will be featured in Grand Theft Auto.
Baloo and Mowgli party at the new nightclub at the Fort.

Is that about right?


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah I heard that too -- I thought it was east of you.  I just took 15 minutes to catch up.  I need to start keeping track of this at night.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't see pictures from private sites at work, but Jen I can see your DS picture.  That's cute.  Animal Kingdom bus, huh?



I don't use photobucket for my images, just imageshack.  Maybe your work hasn't blocked that (yet). 

I just couldn't resist posting the DS picture.  It got really quiet in the house all of a sudden and there he was on the floor with his beloved Disney bus!


----------



## Gatordad

YES!  You got them all.  maybe we can mix clamato and kungaloosh.


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> I don't use photobucket for my images, just imageshack.  Maybe your work hasn't blocked that (yet).
> 
> I just couldn't resist posting the DS picture.  It got really quiet in the house all of a sudden and there he was on the floor with his beloved Disney bus!




my son loves his disney busses.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I stay lost on this thread. I just did a quick glance through the last 10-15 pages so here's MY Cliff Notes version:
> 
> Campers have turned to Budweiser Chelada instead of Kungaloosh.
> Animal Kingdom/Blizzard Beach bus is being held hostage.
> New notices around the Fort Dont Feed the Worms
> Zurg is taking Fort Fiends hostage.
> Speedbumbs are being installed in all the loops.
> Crew Cab F-150s will be featured in Grand Theft Auto.
> Baloo and Mowgli party at the new nightclub at the Fort.
> 
> Is that about right?



Now THATS a DIS-Camper's style summary!!!!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

I like her style.  She gets a big thumbs up in the sarcasm dept. from Me.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> YES!  You got them all.  maybe we can mix clamato and kungaloosh.



That's wrong on many levels.


----------



## We4mickey

Colson39 said:


> I know some of you play video games and all I have to say is....
> 
> Grand Theft Auto IV is the greatest game I've ever played, and I've only played it for about 3 hours last night. If you're into that kind of game, it's a MUST buy.


 
Didn't that just come out at midnight last night? There was a whole line of people waiting for it at the mall last night. You weren't out waiting in line were you?


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> I like her style.  She gets a big thumbs up in the sarcasm dept. from Me.



She's good.


----------



## seabee

PolynesianPixie said:


> Tornados??????  Heck, it was windy last night but......I guess I should check the news!



I had thought of you when I heard it on the news, but I figured you were all right since you were on the Dis at the time. Unless you are that dedicated! Although, haven't heard much from VACAMPER, hope they're ok.


----------



## seabee

Oh, 2 more posts until my 400th!


----------



## seabee

And there she is!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I stay lost on this thread. I just did a quick glance through the last 10-15 pages so here's MY Cliff Notes version:
> 
> Campers have turned to Budweiser Chelada instead of Kungaloosh.
> Animal Kingdom/Blizzard Beach bus is being held hostage.
> New notices around the Fort Dont Feed the Worms
> Zurg is taking Fort Fiends hostage.
> Speedbumbs are being installed in all the loops.
> Crew Cab F-150s will be featured in Grand Theft Auto.
> Baloo and Mowgli party at the new nightclub at the Fort.
> 
> Is that about right?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> I had thought of you when I heard it on the news, but I figured you were all right since you were on the Dis at the time. Unless you are that dedicated! Although, haven't heard much from VACAMPER, hope they're ok.



She lives near me, so she should be fine too!  I think she said something about going into town today....which is an all day traveling commitment!  I should have gone to the Wal-Mart to check on her, but I chose Kroger instead this morning  

No tornadoes....BUT after weeks of perfect weather, it is snowing again today!!!!!!  I think my body went into shock.


----------



## auntie

Snow....really...? Yuk, that's depressing.


----------



## seabee

Snowing!! I think I would cry if it snowed again here. We finally have green grass, though it is POURING here. I haven't seen it rain this hard in a long time.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

It's just flurries, but over the weekend we opened the pool, had the windows up and everything.  Last night we had a fire in the fireplace and had to turn the heat back on!

That rain you all are getting up north is probably the same system.  We have neighbors who now have a pond in their front yard.......it wasn't there a few days ago!!!


----------



## Colson39

We4mickey said:


> Didn't that just come out at midnight last night? There was a whole line of people waiting for it at the mall last night. You weren't out waiting in line were you?



Yea, for the first time in my life, I waited in line for a game, I was just that excited 

Me and my 39 year old friend waited in line actually.  We were the two oldest by far waiting in line.  I don't care though, it was worth it


----------



## Momof626x3

PolynesianPixie said:


> It's just flurries, but over the weekend we opened the pool, had the windows up and everything.  Last night we had a fire in the fireplace and had to turn the heat back on!
> 
> That rain you all are getting up north is probably the same system.  We have neighbors who now have a pond in their front yard.......it wasn't there a few days ago!!!



Our neighbors had a "pond" in their yard a few weeks ago...complete with ducks swimming around in it! 

We've been getting a lot of rain too...no snow though, thankfully!!!


----------



## Shannone1

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> Christian pulled a muscle in his arm - although I rewound several times and for the life of me couldn't figure out how.  He went to the hospital after they received their scores.  All 7's if I recall.



He went to the hospital for a pulled muscle ??  Anything to increase the drama I guess    Did they continue to make a big deal about Shannon and Derek ??  I wish they'd leave them alone...I think they are cute together.


----------



## Shannone1

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I stay lost on this thread. I just did a quick glance through the last 10-15 pages so here's MY Cliff Notes version:
> 
> Campers have turned to Budweiser Chelada instead of Kungaloosh.
> Animal Kingdom/Blizzard Beach bus is being held hostage.
> New notices around the Fort Dont Feed the Worms
> Zurg is taking Fort Fiends hostage.
> Speedbumbs are being installed in all the loops.
> Crew Cab F-150s will be featured in Grand Theft Auto.
> Baloo and Mowgli party at the new nightclub at the Fort.
> 
> Is that about right?



 THANKS !!


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> And there she is!!!



Nicole....I love your moving tagline.  Very cool


----------



## Rhonda

Gatordad said:


> YES!  You got them all.  maybe we can mix clamato and kungaloosh.



Oh - that just sounds so gross!


----------



## Gatordad

I propose CLAMALOOSH


----------



## VACAMPER

PolynesianPixie said:


> She lives near me, so she should be fine too!  I think she said something about going into town today....which is an all day traveling commitment!  I should have gone to the Wal-Mart to check on her, but I chose Kroger instead this morning
> 
> No tornadoes....BUT after weeks of perfect weather, it is snowing again today!!!!!!  I think my body went into shock.



Ami, What have you been drinking?  It's spring!  Close your eyes and the flurries will go away.  BTW i didn't make it to wal-mart either.  Target, the Mall & the dentist was as far as i got today.  To cold to be out.

Seebee, thanks for the concern. I guess you figured out the tornados weren't close to us.  So its safe to come on down and get your camper set up.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> I propose CLAMALOOSH




Or... Kungamato


----------



## AuburnJen92

How about just "GROSS!"


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> How about just "GROSS!"



I agree.  Klamooshato sounds much better.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

AuburnJen92 said:


> How about just "GROSS!"



Anything other than a "shot" to accompany a beer is uncivilized anyways, who comes up with these ideas ?


----------



## AuburnJen92

All I know is that it makes my stomach turn.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Ami, What have you been drinking?  It's spring!  Close your eyes and the flurries will go away.  BTW i didn't make it to wal-mart either.  Target, the Mall & the dentist was as far as i got today.  To cold to be out.
> 
> Seebee, thanks for the concern. I guess you figured out the tornados weren't close to us.  So its safe to come on down and get your camper set up.



It is way too cold!  I almost turned around and went back inside, but I had to make cookies for church and Twinkie Tirimisu for Youth Group...which actually turned into 'boston cream pie tirimisu' because Kroger did not have twinkies!!!!!!!  Can you imagine??????  A lunch box staple like twinkies not in Kroger!?  I guess Kroger shoppers are too upitty for twinkies!  Who doesn't like a twinkie, I ask you???  I _should _have gone to Wal-Mart.....they would have had twinkies!

How was the dentist?  Do you go to Dr. Huff?


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Shannone1 said:


> He went to the hospital for a pulled muscle ??  Anything to increase the drama I guess    Did they continue to make a big deal about Shannon and Derek ??



The clip is here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5tHa5F7Xww

at 1:30, he can't help her up off the floor, but I still don't see where the injury happened     I read something online earlier that said he may not return to the competition this season due to his injury.

They gave Shannon a bit of a hard time about being long & lanky and not moving very gracefully.


----------



## VACAMPER

PolynesianPixie said:


> It is way too cold!  I almost turned around and went back inside, but I had to make cookies for church and Twinkie Tirimisu for Youth Group...which actually turned into 'boston cream pie tirimisu' because Kroger did not have twinkies!!!!!!!  Can you imagine??????  A lunch box staple like twinkies not in Kroger!?  I guess Kroger shoppers are too upitty for twinkies!  Who doesn't like a twinkie, I ask you???  I _should _have gone to Wal-Mart.....they would have had twinkies!
> 
> How was the dentist?  Do you go to Dr. Huff?
> 
> No twinkies -Thats unAmerican.
> 
> Dr. Smith.  He's very interesting.  I'll feel you in sometime.  I just had to have a cap recemented.  No biggie.
> 
> We should've had lunch.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> I propose CLAMALOOSH



Sounds like a new STD!!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

BigDaddyRog said:


> Sounds like a new STD!!!!


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> I propose CLAMALOOSH


 


bigdisneydaddy said:


> Or... Kungamato


 


PolynesianPixie said:


> I agree. Klamooshato sounds much better.


 


BigDaddyRog said:


> Sounds like a new STD!!!!


 
   Too much!!!


----------



## seabee

Shannone1 said:


> Nicole....I love your moving tagline.  Very cool




Thanks, I woke up one morning and it was there! That's happened a few times in my life!


----------



## VACAMPER

seabee said:


> Thanks, I woke up one morning and it was there! That's happened a few times in my life!



Is that how you got your husband?  Then he just wouldn't go away.


----------



## seabee

"But the man came back the very next day...the man came back, we thought he was a gonner but the man came back....he just wouldn't stay away."


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I want all this talk about mixing Kungaloosh with clam juice to stop right now.  I find it very upsetting.


----------



## seabee

ftwildernessguy said:


> I want all this talk about mixing Kungaloosh with clam juice to stop right now.  I find it very upsetting.


----------



## Gatordad

+





=


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Anything other than a "shot" to accompany a beer is uncivilized anyways, who comes up with these ideas ?



I take that back, there are 2 things that go with a beer, a shot and/or another beer....... see, I can admit when I am wrong !


----------



## ntsammy5

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I take that back, there are 2 things that go with a beer, a shot and/or another beer



That's why we each have 2 hands!


----------



## mrsgus06

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I take that back, there are 2 things that go with a beer, a shot and/or another beer....... see, I can admit when I am wrong !



What do you do, pop in and out at random?  Stop it!


----------



## Us3

Still talking about drinking I see...hehe  

Jen-That Disney bus is too cool.  And how cute that *he* found it within all of the trucks.  CUTE!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsgus06 said:


> What do you do, pop in and out at random?  Stop it!




Yeah... its called having a life, two kids a wife and 2 jobs.


----------



## ntsammy5

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Yeah... its called having a life, two kids a wife and 2 jobs.



Could be even more complicated -- could have two wives too!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

touche'


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ntsammy5 said:


> Could be even more complicated -- could have two wives too!




One is plenty Thank you


----------



## RvUsa

Sometimes one is too many!!!!!


----------



## kc5grw

Sometimes one is too many???


----------



## mrsgus06

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Yeah... its called having a life, two kids a wife and 2 jobs.



I don't have a wife, two kids or a job?  My life is good!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Boys remember who washes your dirty underwear and never comments on them. Well, sometimes we do to our friends.


----------



## seabee

VACAMPER said:


> Boys remember who washes your dirty underwear and never comments on them. Well, sometimes we do to our friends.


----------



## AuburnJen92

VACAMPER said:


> Boys remember who washes your dirty underwear and never comments on them. Well, sometimes we do to our friends.



Oh, come on, we ALWAYS tell our friends! 

Don't forget cleaning up after all the clothes left in the floor, doing the dishes, cleaning up all the other stuff left in the floor....need I remind all the boys how I broke my arm??? (no, i was not drunk this time )


----------



## AuburnJen92

Us3 said:


> Still talking about drinking I see...hehe
> 
> Jen-That Disney bus is too cool.  And how cute that *he* found it within all of the trucks.  CUTE!



Thanks...now I kinda wish that we had bought more than one of them, since of course DS asks why he can't put them in a line like at the outpost...

He was also telling the people we ate dinner with tonight that we have to take him to France to ride the Airostar bullet train and that the lady (I guess the lady that pulls out the lotto balls on tv) is going to give us money to go to France because we are going to win lotto...and it went on and on...

Maybe he is clairvoyant?

(I kinda told him that mommy is broke because she teaches for a living and if mommy won lotto, she would take him to ride the Airostar in France.  My kid only watches the history channel and disney channel, very warped.)


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Jen, we as men thank you for sacrificing your arm so that we could be forgiven of our sins!!!


----------



## happy_redhead

VACAMPER said:


> Boys remember who washes your dirty underwear and never comments on them. Well, sometimes we do to our friends.



        


Dang that is funny!


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Jen, we as men thank you for sacrificing your arm so that we could be forgiven of our sins!!!



Yeah, I had to forgive a lot that night, and on Valentine's Day too! 

The things we sacrifice for you men...geesh!


----------



## Gatordad

Men are cool

the USA softball team beat Oklahoma 2-0, on strong pitching of Jenny Finch and Cat Osterman....


----------



## AuburnJen92

No one said men AREN'T cool.  That was not mentioned at all..... 

I watched some of the game...very cool.  I just can't get over how someone (abbott for those who haven't seen her pitch)can pitch starting with their nose in the ground...but she is from Tennessee...


----------



## Gatordad

talk about a tall drink of water.


----------



## AuburnJen92

you ain't kidding...the catcher, newman isn't short either...


----------



## RvUsa

Just in case anyone cares, the pens won again.  They are up 3-0 against the rangers.  And are 7-0 in the playoffs....    


*GO PENS!!!!*


----------



## Gatordad

I'm more into the softball drinks of water.  How tall are Finch and Osterman?


----------



## AuburnJen92

osterman is 6'2 and finch is 6'1

by the way, abbot pitched tonight first against OU..that is who i was referring to with the weird delivery..i will correct it in my previous post


----------



## homebrew2

seabee said:


> "But the man came back the very next day...the man came back, we thought he was a gonner but the man came back....he just wouldn't stay away."



They used to run that cartoon all the time on our local PBS station, I always
got a kick out of it.


----------



## lisa8200

I think this is a good deal, no, a great deal but, Lisa is on the fence. I figure some of you will appreciate it. I guy that Lisa and I met through a mutual friend said he had a trailer he would sell us for hauling the cart. We borrowed it for the trip last weekend and it pulled awesome. Not even a little sway at 75 mph. It's a 5X8 with tilt, No ramps needed. For $250.00, I don't know if that is the friend price but, I know we couldn't find one for that price without tilt. As a bonus, it's not all beat up either. The only problem is it takes an 1 7/8" ball. I had to buy the reciever for the camper anyway so no biggie.


----------



## heatair

Or:

Don't bring home ping-pong balls for the cat.

I was at a customers yesterday and they had given away their ping-pong table and were throwing away about a half dozen left over ping-pong balls.  I asked if I could take them because I heard that cats like to play with them.  

I walked into our house and threw 2 of them on the ground for one of the cats to play with.  He started batting them around and having a ball.

Did I mention that we have mostly hardwood floors?

We ate dinner and the idiot cat ran into a chair, chasing a ping-pong ball.

As I got out of the shower, I heard that **** cat chasing the ping-pong ball.

All this time, the Bride was giving me the "Isn't that cute" look.

Until bedtime.

That cat played with that ping-pong ball all night long.  About 3AM, my Bride kicked me and not so quietly said "I ought to KILL YOU for bring that ping-pong ball home!  Go take it away from him!"  I dutifully got up and looked (not too hard) for the ping-pong ball and actually found it.  I brought it to bed and fell back asleep.

For 15 minutes, until he found the other one.

I moved to the couch.

The Bride, also known as She Who Must Be Obeyed (SWMBO) is still asleep.  I know I'm gonna catch hell for this one.

Ahhhh, marriage.  24 years this year and she's gonna kill me. 

And I still have 4 more ping-pong balls to give the cat.


----------



## clkelley

Now, I don't care who you are that's funny!!!!!!


----------



## Momof626x3

heatair said:


> Or:
> 
> Don't bring home ping-pong balls for the cat.



  And I thought jingle balls were bad!


----------



## RvUsa




----------



## PolynesianPixie

Nothing like a good night's sleep!


----------



## ntsammy5

That's why I don't have any cats.






WOW.  It was quiet here last night.  Only took a couple of minutes to catch up.  Good thing I have clean underwear on!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> Maybe he is clairvoyant?



It seems obvious to me!


----------



## Gatordad

heatair said:


> Or:
> 
> Don't bring home ping-pong balls for the cat.
> 
> I was at a customers yesterday and they had given away their ping-pong table and were throwing away about a half dozen left over ping-pong balls.  I asked if I could take them because I heard that cats like to play with them.
> 
> I walked into our house and threw 2 of them on the ground for one of the cats to play with.  He started batting them around and having a ball.
> 
> Did I mention that we have mostly hardwood floors?
> 
> We ate dinner and the idiot cat ran into a chair, chasing a ping-pong ball.
> 
> As I got out of the shower, I heard that **** cat chasing the ping-pong ball.
> 
> All this time, the Bride was giving me the "Isn't that cute" look.
> 
> Until bedtime.
> 
> That cat played with that ping-pong ball all night long.  About 3AM, my Bride kicked me and not so quietly said "I ought to KILL YOU for bring that ping-pong ball home!  Go take it away from him!"  I dutifully got up and looked (not too hard) for the ping-pong ball and actually found it.  I brought it to bed and fell back asleep.
> 
> For 15 minutes, until he found the other one.
> 
> I moved to the couch.
> 
> The Bride, also known as She Who Must Be Obeyed (SWMBO) is still asleep.  I know I'm gonna catch hell for this one.
> 
> Ahhhh, marriage.  24 years this year and she's gonna kill me.
> 
> And I still have 4 more ping-pong balls to give the cat.



  everybody should have a SWMBO and clamaloosh


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> everybody should have a SWMBO and clamaloosh



I am a SWMBO........

........................and I'll pass on the Klamooshato, thank you.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Good thing I have clean underwear on![/QUOTE]

Thanks to your dear wife I am sure!!!!


----------



## Shannone1

ntsammy5 said:


> WOW.  It was quiet here last night.  Only took a couple of minutes to catch up.  Good thing I have clean underwear on!



I went to a meeting and then met my girlfriends for a movie.  We saw "Baby Mama".  It was cute.  One of those movies that they show the funniest parts on the previews though.  I guess it wasn't as funny as I thought it would be.  I didn't realize Greg Kinnear was it in.  I really like him.....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

We rented Golden Compass last night....pretty darn good. Its no BEOWOLF, but its certainly worth a watch.


----------



## AuburnJen92

lisa8200 said:


> I think this is a good deal, no, a great deal but, Lisa is on the fence. I figure some of you will appreciate it. I guy that Lisa and I met through a mutual friend said he had a trailer he would sell us for hauling the cart. We borrowed it for the trip last weekend and it pulled awesome. Not even a little sway at 75 mph. It's a 5X8 with tilt, No ramps needed. For $250.00, I don't know if that is the friend price but, I know we couldn't find one for that price without tilt. As a bonus, it's not all beat up either. The only problem is it takes an 1 7/8" ball. I had to buy the reciever for the camper anyway so no biggie.



did you find out how much weight it is designed for?  i went with a 5x8 with 2000lb load...just wondering...250 is a good price in my book


----------



## AuburnJen92

heatair said:


> Or:
> 
> Don't bring home ping-pong balls for the cat.
> 
> I was at a customers yesterday and they had given away their ping-pong table and were throwing away about a half dozen left over ping-pong balls.  I asked if I could take them because I heard that cats like to play with them.
> 
> I walked into our house and threw 2 of them on the ground for one of the cats to play with.  He started batting them around and having a ball.
> 
> Did I mention that we have mostly hardwood floors?
> 
> We ate dinner and the idiot cat ran into a chair, chasing a ping-pong ball.
> 
> As I got out of the shower, I heard that **** cat chasing the ping-pong ball.
> 
> All this time, the Bride was giving me the "Isn't that cute" look.
> 
> Until bedtime.
> 
> That cat played with that ping-pong ball all night long.  About 3AM, my Bride kicked me and not so quietly said "I ought to KILL YOU for bring that ping-pong ball home!  Go take it away from him!"  I dutifully got up and looked (not too hard) for the ping-pong ball and actually found it.  I brought it to bed and fell back asleep.
> 
> For 15 minutes, until he found the other one.
> 
> I moved to the couch.
> 
> The Bride, also known as She Who Must Be Obeyed (SWMBO) is still asleep.  I know I'm gonna catch hell for this one.
> 
> Ahhhh, marriage.  24 years this year and she's gonna kill me.
> 
> And I still have 4 more ping-pong balls to give the cat.



I would have killed you too, but man, that is funny!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thats a great price, Mike....I thought I saw that you got a spot for the MemDay GG while I was playing catch up, but I cant fint it now...is that right? Are you in ?????


----------



## Us3

Shannone,

How is house hunting going?  Have you had any showings at your house yet?  I read your post about the two homes that you loved....that's a difficult choice!!


----------



## auntie

heatair said:


> Or:
> 
> Don't bring home ping-pong balls for the cat.
> 
> I was at a customers yesterday and they had given away their ping-pong table and were throwing away about a half dozen left over ping-pong balls.  I asked if I could take them because I heard that cats like to play with them.
> 
> I walked into our house and threw 2 of them on the ground for one of the cats to play with.  He started batting them around and having a ball.
> 
> Did I mention that we have mostly hardwood floors?
> 
> We ate dinner and the idiot cat ran into a chair, chasing a ping-pong ball.
> 
> As I got out of the shower, I heard that **** cat chasing the ping-pong ball.
> 
> All this time, the Bride was giving me the "Isn't that cute" look.
> 
> Until bedtime.
> 
> That cat played with that ping-pong ball all night long.  About 3AM, my Bride kicked me and not so quietly said "I ought to KILL YOU for bring that ping-pong ball home!  Go take it away from him!"  I dutifully got up and looked (not too hard) for the ping-pong ball and actually found it.  I brought it to bed and fell back asleep.
> 
> For 15 minutes, until he found the other one.
> 
> I moved to the couch.
> 
> The Bride, also known as She Who Must Be Obeyed (SWMBO) is still asleep.  I know I'm gonna catch hell for this one.
> 
> Ahhhh, marriage.  24 years this year and she's gonna kill me.
> 
> And I still have 4 more ping-pong balls to give the cat.




While your cat is batting around ping pong balls...my cat Ojo, the one eyed wonder, brought home his first "kill".   He decided to walk in the back door with what was the hugest bird I've ever seen. Swear to God..I thought it was a rooster or something. It made a huge "thud" when he dropped it on the kitchen flloor.  I turned around from the kitchen sink when I heard it. There he was proudly sitting, head tilted up giving me this one eyed glare, as if to say "here ya go.....dinner" Yeah..thank you very much you SOB! Get out He** out of my house!   Of course I'm screaming at the creature at the top of my lungs. Which in turn brings my husband and son running to the kitchen because they thought the freakin' house was on fire. 
Are they as horrified as I?  Again, noooo. They think this is "cool" and didn't think a bird that big could actually fly! Oh...and I should be honored, Ojo brought it to me as a "gift". I swear I thought they were going to give the cat high fives. My husband took the poor overweight dead bird out to the trash..and I made my son sterilize the kitchen floor!  Then..I had a glass of wine.  I swear the cat was giving me dirty looks all night for getting rid of his "present"  Muderer. Just thought I'd share. I'm done. Carry on.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

auntie said:


> I swear the cat was giving me dirty looks all night for getting rid of his "present"  Muderer. Just thought I'd share. I'm done. Carry on.


You act just like my wife!!!! We have a hunter too...and she's REALLY good(she has both eyes)...and its said that they actaully DO think they're offering you a gift. Ojo just did what nature made him do....you have to at least appreciate the THOUGHT of the gift....if not the gift itself!!! High 5s to Ojo, a good kill aint easy for a one eyed cat!!!

Wait till he brings you a 4ft snake whos tail is still twitching!!! Keep in mind, he aint only supplying a fine dinner(in his opinion)...he has also preserved the pride's safety!!


----------



## Shannone1

Us3 said:


> Shannone,
> 
> How is house hunting going?  Have you had any showings at your house yet?  I read your post about the two homes that you loved....that's a difficult choice!!



Thanks for asking   We haven't had any showings here yet.  We may end up renting this place out if for awhile.  It's only been a week though, so we aren't at that point yet.

We are still torn between both homes.  The lake home is in a very nice community.  Planned events, 6 miles of nature trails.  We could take our boat and kayaks out right from our own backyard.  Dive off our dock and go swimming.  We'd finally be able to have real neighbors and the kids could make friends and play with them without us having to drive them.  So many perks.  The kids would have to change schools (which they are ok with) and we'd have to use a storage place for our motorhome.  There is a 24 hour rule.  That's fine though.  We could bring it home the evening before a trip to pack up and then head out the next morning.

The log home is so cozy and warm inside.  A beautiful covered back porch which would be perfect for enjoying meals and watching thunderstorms. It's in our same school district and close to our friends.  It's on 5 acres so we could keep our motorhome and boat right there without having to pay storage.  But it is outside of town so we would be back to no neighbors, places to walk, etc.  Propane instead of natural gas, and well instead of city water.

It is a TOUGH choice. 

We've been negioating with both owners.  Unfortunately the owner of the lake home had a stroke this week.  We have no idea how serious it is or what will happen now with our offer.  We've been saying prayers for him and hopefully will get an update soon about his condition.

In both cases the owners have been relocated out of state.


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wait till he brings you a 4ft snake whos tail is still twitching!!! Keep in mind, he aint only supplying a fine dinner(in his opinion)...he has also preserved the pride's safety!!




 I can hardly wait...and I've just decided I'm never living where there are four foot snakes.


----------



## g8trmom1

auntie said:


> While your cat is batting around ping pong balls...my cat Ojo, the one eyed wonder, brought home his first "kill".   He decided to walk in the back door with what was the hugest bird I've ever seen. Swear to God..I thought it was a rooster or something. It made a huge "thud" when he dropped it on the kitchen flloor.  I turned around from the kitchen sink when I heard it. There he was proudly sitting, head tilted up giving me this one eyed glare, as if to say "here ya go.....dinner" Yeah..thank you very much you SOB! Get out He** out of my house!   Of course I'm screaming at the creature at the top of my lungs. Which in turn brings my husband and son running to the kitchen because they thought the freakin' house was on fire.
> Are they as horrified as I?  Again, noooo. They think this is "cool" and didn't think a bird that big could actually fly! Oh...and I should be honored, Ojo brought it to me as a "gift". I swear I thought they were going to give the cat high fives. My husband took the poor overweight dead bird out to the trash..and I made my son sterilize the kitchen floor!  Then..I had a glass of wine.  I swear the cat was giving me dirty looks all night for getting rid of his "present"  Muderer. Just thought I'd share. I'm done. Carry on.


----------



## des1954

When I was growing up our next door neighbor's cat "imprinted" on me for some reason. His name was Tut (as in... King). Now, Tut was a pretty good mouser/hunter, and every night he would jump in the window box outside my bedroom window & howl until I opened the window and thanked him for his "gift" - which was either a mouse or rat. I could never get the idea into his head that a _good _cat would become a "cat burglar" and bring his beloved diamonds!! 

My cats scream and run at the sight of a house-fly!! 

I don't know what they'd do if they ever encountered a rodent of any kind!! Although, they do think it's a treat whenever I let them explore the screen porch and they happen to find a lizard!!


----------



## Rhonda

Our dog, Barclay (see avatar) loves to chase any rodent-type thing (snakes, frogs, lizards).   To him they're all "snakes".

When he's outside, we'll tell him to "find a snake" and he'll go running into the bushes sniffing every branch until he scares up a lizard.

When he's in the house, he'll run to the nearest houseplant.  There's never a "snake" in the houseplants, but for some reason, he thinks that's where they would be.


----------



## auntie

Rhonda said:


> When he's in the house, he'll run to the nearest houseplant.  There's never a "snake" in the houseplants, but for some reason, he thinks that's where they would be.



Maybe he knows something You don't know!


----------



## Shannone1

There isn't anywhere else appropriate to post this....so I'll put in here and thank you ahead of time for reading it.  

Last year I walked in the Susan G. Koman 3 Day Breast Cancer walk.  It was an AMAZING experience.  I raised $2500, spent 2 nights in a tiny tent, and walked until my knees gave out.  I spent 4 weeks recovering from a torn ligament afterwards.   

I really wanted to be part of it again but don't have the time for all of the training, so this year I am working on the crew. We had our first meeting last night. My good friend and I are going to be driving a sweep van and picking up those walkers that can't make it on their own to the next stop.  As a crew member it's a 4 day commitment and tough work.  We are the first ones up and the last ones to bed at night.  I can't wait.  

I need to do some fundraising and my goal is $300.  If you aren't already donating to anyone else, I'd be happy to accept any and all donations.  I think we all know someone who has been affected by this awful disease.  I am hoping we can find a cure one day.  I have an official website that is connected with the walk and is set up for online donations.  Please PM me for more information and I will glady send you the link.  It also tells a little more about me.

Thanks for your patience.  Now back to our regularly scheduled program.....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Very cool Shannone!  I did a cancer walk-a-thon once as a survivor, but it was just one day.  What you did sounds incredible and much more of a commitment!  I'd love to help you out!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

This thread gave me some nice ideas for the next time I need an adult beverage in Epcot:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1808011


----------



## Momof626x3

PolynesianPixie said:


> This thread gave me some nice ideas for the next time I need an adult beverage in Epcot:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1808011



Wow, I'm gonna go take some notes!   Thanks!


----------



## ntsammy5

OK.  I added my $0.02 worth to that thread


----------



## Colson39

Ditto


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Very cool Shannone!  I did a cancer walk-a-thon once as a survivor, but it was just one day.  What you did sounds incredible and much more of a commitment!  I'd love to help you out!




Thanks Ami  I sent you a PM.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Shannone,
That is so cool!  I checked it out and I'm considering the Atlanta one. I requested info from their site. I see where we can do it as a family team and it sounds like a lot of fun but also a lot of work  I see that the minimum age is 10 so DS will qualify. 

Were there many families participating in your event last year?


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> This thread gave me some nice ideas for the next time I need an adult beverage in Epcot:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1808011


 
*Holy, staggering, tourists, Batman!!!*


----------



## lisa8200

AuburnJen92 said:


> did you find out how much weight it is designed for?  i went with a 5x8 with 2000lb load...just wondering...250 is a good price in my book




3500 lbs


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thats a great price, Mike....I thought I saw that you got a spot for the MemDay GG while I was playing catch up, but I cant fint it now...is that right? Are you in ?????


Were In,


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Aaawwww maaaan...this things gonna be nuts!!!!


----------



## lisa8200

did we already cover that FW wilderness has it's own boat to the Magic Kingdom. No more stops at the WL.


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> Aaawwww maaaan...this things gonna be nuts!!!!




  If it's not, I'm going to be awfully disappointed.


----------



## mrsgus06

Is this gathering going to be kid appropriate?  at all? 

Who likes horseshoes?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

mrsgus06 said:


> Is this gathering going to be kid appropriate?  at all?
> 
> Who likes horseshoes?



Kid appropriate??? Who else is gonna drive the golfcarts back to our sites????


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Kid appropriate??? Who else is gonna drive the golfcarts back to our sites????


 
They'll probably be the only ones sober enough to drive the golf carts!!!

Yep---- it's going to be a momentous occasion!!!

Al wants me to bring his picture along so he can say he was there with us!!  He's even gonna have me bring an extra case of beer in his honor.

Kinda reminds me of the Monty Python memorial to Graham Chapman.... when they put a life size cut-out of him on a chair along with his urn of ashes... which was accidentally spilled by Michael Palin & "dust-busted" up by (IIRC) Terry Jones!!  Too funny!


----------



## des1954

lisa8200 said:


> did we already cover that FW wilderness has it's own boat to the Magic Kingdom. No more stops at the WL.


 
Awww man.... I'm gonna miss the WL snobs saying how they feel sooooooo sorry for those who can only afford to stay in the campground (in their $2 mil Prevost, that is  )


----------



## djblu883

well the snobs at WL  just don't get it...much like people who don't ride motorcycles don't get it...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

djblu883 said:


> well the snobs at the Fort just don't get it...much like people who don't ride motorcycles don't get it...



Keep the rubber to the road and the shiney side up, sister!!


----------



## lisa8200

djblu883 said:


> well the snobs at the Fort just don't get it...much like people who don't ride motorcycles don't get it...



?????????? snobs at the Fort,,your right I don't get it. I thought it was the snobs at WL that didn't get it...As for the motorcycles,,that one I get..


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Am I the only one who might be willing to catch a buzz at 7pm on a Wednesday night?? I didnt even notice that Mike!!!! Damn that Cap'n Morgan!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

This is the last bike I owned....apparently, with the ways things are going, the last bike I will ever own...From left to right Nephew, BIL, and DD...





Yami Roadstar 1602cc


----------



## Rhonda

Wow!  That's gorgeous!!

(Oh, and the bike and kids are nice too)


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL...ya like him huh...Im trying to talk him into coming with us in May, he's a good guy, plus he has a pickup I could talk him into hauling my cart in the back of if I can get him to go!!


----------



## Shannone1

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Shannone,
> That is so cool!  I checked it out and I'm considering the Atlanta one. I requested info from their site. I see where we can do it as a family team and it sounds like a lot of fun but also a lot of work  I see that the minimum age is 10 so DS will qualify.
> 
> Were there many families participating in your event last year?



Are you talking about volunteering ??  You have to be 16 to actually do the walk and be in camp.  There are volunteers that do other things like cheer stations and give people bottles of water and stuff like that.  There were a couple of boy scout troops that came in and helped set up our tents which was AWESOME !!  After walking 20 miles we did not want to have to figure out that tent, lol.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> Am I the only one who might be willing to catch a buzz at 7pm on a Wednesday night?? I didnt even notice that Mike!!!! Damn that Cap'n Morgan!!



I have been lifting a few 12oz weights got to stay in shape.


----------



## AuburnJen92

You go Mike!


----------



## LONE-STAR

AuburnJen92 said:


> You go Mike!



Yes that is what beer makes you do. go & go & go


----------



## AuburnJen92

LONE-STAR said:


> Yes that is what beer makes you do. go & go & go



I was under the impression that it didn't happen until you "broke the seal" so to speak!


----------



## auntie

This thread has turned into peeing and beer..or is it the beer first and then the peeing?...Hmm...sort of a chicken or the egg kind of thing?


----------



## seabee

auntie said:


> While your cat is batting around ping pong balls...my cat Ojo, the one eyed wonder, brought home his first "kill".   He decided to walk in the back door with what was the hugest bird I've ever seen. Swear to God..I thought it was a rooster or something. It made a huge "thud" when he dropped it on the kitchen flloor.




 Our cats(we have 2)have each brought us birds that were still alive.  Twice I have had to chase birds around my house trying to get them out. My DH just watches and laughs at me as I run around with potholder gloves on.(men)


----------



## LONE-STAR

auntie said:


> This thread has turned into peeing and beer..or is it the beer first and then the peeing?...Hmm...sort of a chicken or the egg kind of thing?



If thats not useless I don't know what is.


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> This is the last bike I owned....apparently, with the ways things are going, the last bike I will ever own...From left to right Nephew, BIL, and DD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yami Roadstar 1602cc



   Nice,,,Heres my shovel. The orange one is the way I bought it. The guy had the original black tanks and fenders still so I put those on after a year or so.  I think its looks pretty good for 28 yrs old. Actually in the picture in black it's about 25 and in orange about 22.


----------



## heatair

seabee said:


> Our cats(we have 2)have each brought us birds that were still alive.  Twice I have had to chase birds around my house trying to get them out. My DH just watches and laughs at me as I run around with potholder gloves on.(men)



Domino, the black and white cat that does the ping-pong balls is strictly an inside cat, much to the Bride's dislike.  He has gotten out occasionally.

One time he got out, he zoomed into the back yard and caught a chipmunk.  It wasn't Chip or Dale, so we let him have his fun.  I know he'd be the terror of the local wildlife if he was an outside cat.  I also know he'd be dead by now from being hit by a car or taken by a member of the local hawk families living around here.

One day I was sitting in a chair at the kitchen table when he was chasing a fly.  He jumped at least as high as my head in the middle of the kitchen, attempting to catch that fly.

Occasionally assorted lizards will make their way into the house.  I know because I get to pick up the dead and dessicated bodies and throw them away.


----------



## RvUsa

We live in the middle of a bunch of farm fields, so when they are cut/tilled or the weather turns cold, all the little micies make their way in the house to warm up and stay safe.  So we have a cat that is an amazing mouser, she takes up out right away.  The only problem that we have with her is that she will play with it for a while, catch it, bat it around, let it go, catch it again... until it dies.  Then and only then she will eat only the head, and leave the decapitated carcass for us to clean up.

The freaks my wife out, but tell her the cat likes the heads, 

They are crunchy on the outside, and chewy in the middle....


----------



## big kahuna1

These use to hold some humor...not so much anymore. Well, maybe a little. These are from  2 or 3 years ago when gas went to $2.00 or more a gallon:


----------



## djblu883

lisa8200 said:


> ?????????? snobs at the Fort,,your right I don't get it. I thought it was the snobs at WL that didn't get it...As for the motorcycles,,that one I get..



OOOPS I was about half dead on that post...went to bed right after...I meant WL...We had state in the building yesterday for the first of 3 days plus end of the month billing to go through...


----------



## djblu883

BigDaddyRog said:


> Keep the rubber to the road and the shiney side up, sister!!



Wish I could...sold mine about 8 months ago now...sure miss it!!!!!!!!!! Nice bike in your other pic BTW! Keep it as long as ya can!!! I had mine 9 years! Job just made it impossible to keep riding so I let it go....if I had a toy hauler...I'd still be riding but since I spend soooooo much time on the road I got the TT I have now


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Good morning peoples!


----------



## Momof626x3

My cat once woke me up from a sound sleep with a loud meow. As I glanced over at her I realized she was intently staring at the wall behind my head. I immediately jumped up and looked and there was a 7 foot spider with 12 inch teeth crawling down the wall towards my pillow! (may be a slight exaggeration...but this all happened about 10 years ago). My hero-feline was able to keep the monster at bay while I ran screaming to DH who promptly ran in and squished it with a tissue. So I guess it wasn't as big as I remember. But it could have crawled in my mouth if the cat wasn't there to save me! She is an indoor cat who can only hunt flies and drool out the window at chipmunks but she is forever my hero and has earned her place on my pillow at night.


----------



## ntsammy5

I think we may be in summer mode here.  Unless people get really lit up, we won't have many 300 post nights/days until the fall or maybe around Memorial Day or July 4th -- oh yeah, lit up covers that too.


----------



## 77ed

Momof626x3 said:


> My cat once woke me up from a sound sleep with a loud meow. As I glanced over at her I realized she was intently staring at the wall behind my head. I immediately jumped up and looked and there was a 7 foot spider with 12 inch teeth crawling down the wall towards my pillow! (may be a slight exaggeration...but this all happened about 10 years ago). My hero-feline was able to keep the monster at bay while I ran screaming to DH who promptly ran in and squished it with a tissue. So I guess it wasn't as big as I remember. But it could have crawled in my mouth if the cat wasn't there to save me! She is an indoor cat who can only hunt flies and drool out the window at chipmunks but she is forever my hero and has earned her place on my pillow at night.



 Did he get a tissue from King Kong?


----------



## RvUsa

What are you trying to say, we can only post when we are bored or drunk?


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> I think we may be in summer mode here.  Unless people get really lit up, we won't have many 300 post nights/days until the fall or maybe around Memorial Day or July 4th -- oh yeah, lit up covers that too.



Memorial Day..they'll all be at the Fort...and we...we...will be here by our lonesome, poor, pitiful, selves. 
Hey.. Deb... can you take a picture of me to the Fort too!  You could take us together as cardboard cut outs?(I'll look so slim!)


----------



## Shannone1

Good morning. 

Cats- I've enjoyed reading your cat stories.  I'm not a cat person though.  We have one who loves to taunt my dogs.  She belongs to my girls.  Or should I say they belong to her ??  

Beer- I don't like beer no matter what odd flavor you mix in with it.    I'm just not much of a drinker.  There are a few rum drinks I like, and a good mudslide (with ice cream and choc syrup NOT from a mix !).  There have been 3 times in my life when I drank so much I got tipsy....two of them were on weekends away with my girlfriends and once was at a wedding last spring.  I AM going to make some kungaloosh so I can see what all the fuss is about.  We are having a BBQ for Memorial Day and I am making some for my friends and I.

So does anyone have anything fun going on this weekend ??  All 3 of my kids are playing softball/baseball and they all have games this weekend.  We also have a b-day party to go to.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Shannone1 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Cats- I've enjoyed reading your cat stories.  I'm not a cat person though.  We have one who loves to taunt my dogs.  She belongs to my girls.  Or should I say they belong to her ??
> 
> Beer- I don't like beer no matter what odd flavor you mix in with it.    I'm just not much of a drinker.  There are a few rum drinks I like, and a good mudslide (with ice cream and choc syrup NOT from a mix !).  There have been 3 times in my life when I drank so much I got tipsy....two of them were on weekends away with my girlfriends and once was at a wedding last spring.  I AM going to make some kungaloosh so I can see what all the fuss is about.  We are having a BBQ for Memorial Day and I am making some for my friends and I.
> 
> So does anyone have anything fun going on this weekend ??  All 3 of my kids are playing softball/baseball and they all have games this weekend.  We also have a b-day party to go to.



I took tomorrow off so that I can go visit the outlaws, but I don't consider that fun.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Looks like rain and nasty weather, probably work indoors.


----------



## Colson39

Parents are leaving for Montana on Sunday, working there for 6 months, so they'll be up for everyone to say their goodbyes.

Taking care of Reilly and house work, relaxation and a beer or two.  Those are my plans


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> What are you trying to say, we can only post when we are bored or drunk?



Well, YEAH!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Cats- I've enjoyed reading your cat stories.  I'm not a cat person though.  We have one who loves to taunt my dogs.  She belongs to my girls.  Or should I say they belong to her ??
> 
> Beer- I don't like beer no matter what odd flavor you mix in with it.    I'm just not much of a drinker.  There are a few rum drinks I like, and a good mudslide (with ice cream and choc syrup NOT from a mix !).  There have been 3 times in my life when I drank so much I got tipsy....two of them were on weekends away with my girlfriends and once was at a wedding last spring.  I AM going to make some kungaloosh so I can see what all the fuss is about.  We are having a BBQ for Memorial Day and I am making some for my friends and I.
> 
> So does anyone have anything fun going on this weekend ??  All 3 of my kids are playing softball/baseball and they all have games this weekend.  We also have a b-day party to go to.



We're having a birthday party for my middle daughter.  Her birthday is Monday (Cinco de Mayo), but we're taking her and her friends out for Mexican on Friday.  Then a sleep over (with her 2 friends who _aren't_ boys  ) She'll be 9....where does the time go???????


----------



## ntsammy5

Garden work one day and maybe go up to the Falls one day.  Ami, your comment about going to Niagara Falls reminded me about that one.


----------



## VACAMPER

Ami, i'm also having a party this weekend for my cinco de mayo baby only she will be turning 3.  I'm tired of birthday parties i had my DD9's party last weekend.  I usual do them together but my nine year old wanted a sleepover with only her friends this year.  Hope your daughter has a wonderful birthday.  She's so beautiful and sweet.  Hope  you get them to bed at a decent time. I had 7 girls here and got the last one down around 3:00am and they were all up around 7:00am.  What fun.


----------



## Shannone1

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Looks like rain and nasty weather, probably work indoors.



I saw that.  I am hoping it clears up for our ball games.  Otherwise make up games are usually on Saturdays and we are camping 3 weekends this month.   My mom has reservations this weekend over in Holland for the tulip festival, but she is thinking of canceling because of the weather.  It's a long way to go just the two of them to sit in the camper in the rain all weekend. 



Colson39 said:


> Parents are leaving for Montana on Sunday, working there for 6 months, so they'll be up for everyone to say their goodbyes.



I bet they will love it.  I'm sure it will be hard for them to leave Reilly though.



PolynesianPixie said:


> We're having a birthday party for my middle daughter.  Her birthday is Monday (Cinco de Mayo), but we're taking her and her friends out for Mexican on Friday.  Then a sleep over (with her 2 friends who _aren't_ boys  ) She'll be 9....where does the time go???????



Tell her happy birthday.    The last birthday sleepover we had was when my oldest turned 12 and we had 14 girls overnight.  I did not sleep AT ALL.  Was our last big sleepover  My younger dd will be 12 next month and wants to have 4-5 girls over and I am considering it.


----------



## RvUsa

ntsammy5 said:


> Garden work one day and maybe go up to the Falls one day.  Ami, your comment about going to Niagara Falls reminded me about that one.




Hey Al, we are planning to go to the falls sometime this summer, let us know about the campgrounds near there.   And maybe we can get together for a kungaloosh


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> Hey Al, we are planning to go to the falls sometime this summer, let us know about the campgrounds near there.   And maybe we can get together for a kungaloosh



I'd like that.  There's a nice State Park right near Youngstown called Four Mile Creek that's a close drive to NF.  There's also a KOA on Grand Island that also pretty close -- right next to a small amusement park called Fantasy Island.  Either one is OK - I personally prefer State Parks though.  Let me know when you're coming up and we can get together!  I'd like that!

I'll get some info this weekend if we go up and send it to you.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Hmm, this weekend....DH is working all weekend, so I will actually get some things done...

1- cutting FW stickers (i am going to try a lime green oval with a black FW, will post pictures)

2- cleaning out the rv of stale staples and going to replace them for the GG

3- finishing any embroidery i need to do and cleaning my sorely neglected house that i didn't do my cleaning duties during softball season...

besides that, i will be playing Candy Land with DS


----------



## ntsammy5

Hey Jen.  I never heard how you made out with that insurance problem.  Did the b*&*%$s end up paying it?


----------



## AuburnJen92

Nope, still fighting and the bill just came in, now 4K, because they are fighting me on paying for my er bill on the fall.  They are saying it is a possible workman's comp claim...yeah, right.

I find it hard to believe someone would file a claim on WC for falling in your own bedroom, come on!

DS's bill is 2300, that appeal has been declined twice..now working on the next level up...meanwhile I have had to set up a payment plan with the collections dept for DS's bills.

I don't know if it will end, but I won't stop fighting them...


----------



## ntsammy5

Man, that really stinks.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> I'd like that.  There's a nice State Park right near Youngstown called Four Mile Creek that's a close drive to NF.  There's also a KOA on Grand Island that also pretty close -- right next to a small amusement park called Fantasy Island.  Either one is OK - I personally prefer State Parks though.  Let me know when you're coming up and we can get together!  I'd like that!
> 
> I'll get some info this weekend if we go up and send it to you.



I can't believe Fantasy Island is still around.  I used to go there as a kid.  I think Channel 7 used to broadcast a kids TV show from there a million years ago.  My favorite park was Crystal Beach, though.  I took my then girlfriend there (now FWGirl) in 1981, I think.  It was empty and in pretty sad shape.  I believe it closed about a year after that.  My Dad used to work for National Fuel Gas and they always had their company picnic there every July.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I was bored today and did some surfing...collected these and thought some of ya'll might get a smile out of em:


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## ftwildernessguy

Those are pretty funny, Rog.


----------



## RvUsa

Good ones Rog.


----------



## des1954

Rog!!! 

 





http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZN&utm_id=7924


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Okay, so now since Al started talking about amusement parks from my childhood, I started thinking about growing up in WNY, so this probably won't mean much to anybody else except Al and Deb.

Do you guys remember Rocketship 7 with Dave Thomas?  Well, he is now a weatherman for a Philadelphia station and he changed his name to Dave Roberts.

There was also a goofy guy who used to do human interest stuff for Channel 7 news, but his name escapes me now.  Anyway, he is doing the same offbeat stuff on another TV station in Philly.

And Nolan Johannes moved to Channel 16 in Scranton/Wilkes Barre but he retired a couple of years ago.


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> I can't believe Fantasy Island is still around. I used to go there as a kid. I think Channel 7 used to broadcast a kids TV show from there a million years ago. My favorite park was Crystal Beach, though. I took my then girlfriend there (now FWGirl) in 1981, I think. It was empty and in pretty sad shape. I believe it closed about a year after that. My Dad used to work for National Fuel Gas and they always had their company picnic there every July.


 
Crystal Beach was our WDW!! (sad, huh?)  I heard the old Comet Roller Coaster is now at another amusement park, although I can't remember which one.  Maybe Al will know.  EVERY company had their company picnic at Crystal Beach!!

I can't believe Fantasy Island is still around, either!!  IIRC, it was near Beaver Island State Park, which is where all the really cool high school kids hung out & drank beer - underage, of course (present company included - drinking beer that is, not necessarily cool high school kid).


----------



## ftwildernessguy

des1954 said:


> Crystal Beach was our WDW!! (sad, huh?)  I heard the old Comet Roller Coaster is now at another amusement park, although I can't remember which one.  Maybe Al will know.  EVERY company had their company picnic at Crystal Beach!!
> 
> I can't believe Fantasy Island is still around, either!!  IIRC, it was near Beaver Island State Park, which is where all the really cool high school kids hung out & drank beer - underage, of course (present company included - drinking beer that is, not necessarily cool high school kid).



God, do you remember the Jungle Ride there?  And all the really crude animatronic figures.  The cannibal dunking the guy into the pot used to freak me out as a kid.


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> Do you guys remember Rocketship 7 with Dave Thomas? Well, he is now a weatherman for a Philadelphia station and he changed his name to Dave Roberts.  _I couldn't get ready for school without watching Rocketship 7!_


 
Remember Irv Weinstein??  WKBW Radio? Danny Nevreth??(sp)

Just a few years ago I finally trashed my WKBW Greatest Hits of 1972 Vinyl Album.  I couldn't even get rid of it on E-bay!!


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> God, do you remember the Jungle Ride there? And all the really crude animatronic figures. The cannibal dunking the guy into the pot used to freak me out as a kid.


 
Jim, I gotta hand it to you.... you have a great memory!!

Wasn't there some kind of board game in the 60's that had a kettle in the middle that shrunken heads came out of???


----------



## ftwildernessguy

des1954 said:


> Remember Irv Weinstein??  WKBW Radio? Danny Nevreth??(sp)
> 
> Just a few years ago I finally trashed my WKBW Greatest Hits of 1972 Vinyl Album.  I couldn't even get rid of it on E-bay!!



My parents HATED Danny Nevereth.  I used to have to hide when I listened to him.  I did the Yegotta Regata one year on the Niagara River - he was the MC at the end.


----------



## des1954

I don't remember the Yegotta Regata???  Of course, I moved to Fla in 1973 - so if it was later than that, I wouldn't have heard of it!!  I did however, do a LOT of water skiing on the Niagara River and of course observe a LOT of submarine races in the evening!! <wink, wink>


----------



## ftwildernessguy

des1954 said:


> I don't remember the Yegotta Regata???  Of course, I moved to Fla in 1973 - so if it was later than that, I wouldn't have heard of it!!  I did however, do a LOT of water skiing on the Niagara River and of course observe a LOT of submarine races in the evening!! <wink, wink>



It was a raft race down the Niagara River. Teams built homemade rafts.  I think the proceeds went to the American Cancer Society.  I built one with some of the guys I worked in a tree farm.  It fell apart right at the end, but we managed to save what remained of a case of Labatt's we had on board for medicinal purposes.  That must have been around 1981 or 82.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> I can't believe Fantasy Island is still around.



Yes it is.  Still a dump too.



BigDaddyRog said:


> I was bored today and did some surfing...collected these and thought some of ya'll might get a smile out of em:



I can't see this at work.  I hope it's still here when I get home.



des1954 said:


> I heard the old Comet Roller Coaster is now at another amusement park, although I can't remember which one.



It's at 6 Flags Great Escape in Lake George.  About 5 miles from where Kim lives (DD)!  I went on it when we were there for a wedding almost 10 years ago.  



ftwildernessguy said:


> It was a raft race down the Niagara River. Teams built homemade rafts.



Yagatta Regatta --- haven't thought about that in years.  There were definitely some unique things going on.  It's funny you should bring all that stuff up.  They're doing a segment on a local TV station about a lot of people you mentioned -- Where Are They Now?  Remember Talking Proud?  They had the singer/dancer from that on a few nights ago -- Irv was on too.  Danny is still kicking and I think he still broadcasts occasionally.  How about Snortin Norton?  I see him at Bills home games and we have a beer or 2.  Jimmy Griffin still advocates getting a 6-pack during a blizzard (former mayor of Buffalo).   Mmmmmmm.  Memories.


----------



## des1954

The "Useless Facts/Chit Chat" thread is becoming the "Old Folks from WNY" thread.  

Well....come to think of it.... that _is_ pretty useless!!! 

I believe NO ONE can top Rog's cartoons of the day, though!!  I especially loved the "Mickey Mouse Club" and "Piglet's father!"

Okay - gotta get some work done now!


----------



## VACAMPER

Thanks for the laugh rog!


----------



## Shannone1

**House update **

We may not end up with either the log or lake house at this point.  

We made an offer on the log home about 10 days ago.  They took 3 days to get back to us (that was when we were looking and found the lake home).  The log home people countered and it was pretty unreasonable.  So we said thanks, but no thanks.  

Then we made an offer on the lake house.  That owner ended up having a mild stroke the night the got our offer and they didn't have a chance to look at it.

While we were waiting to hear about the lake house offer, the log home people contacted our agent and asked us if we were still interested in trying to work something out with them.

Since we had no idea how serious the lake house owner's condition was or if they were even still thinking about the house at that point, we made a counter offer for the log home.  They came back with a counter-counter offer.  Sigh.

We sat down with our realtor and made one last offer for the log home (that was 2 days ago and we are still waiting to hear back).

In the meantime we've heard from the lake house owners and they countered our offer and it's just too high for us....so we had to pass.

It's complicated because the owners of both homes have been transferred out of state...one to AZ and one to CO.  Between the time differences and the realtors schedules it's been hard to maintain any kind of timely responces.

It's not looking good for either of these homes at the moment.


----------



## seabee

Shannone, what area are you looking in? Just curious


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> Shannone, what area are you looking in? Just curious



We are in Michigan.


----------



## clkelley

Shannone1 said:


> There are a few rum drinks I like, and a good mudslide (with ice cream and choc syrup NOT from a mix !).



I hear ya!!  I can't even drink mudslides at PI anymore, cause they use that mix, blech!!!


----------



## Donna

clkelley said:


> I hear ya!!  I can't even drink mudslides at PI anymore, cause they use that mix, blech!!!



you MUST get a mudslide at Big River Grille. The ones at Trails End are good too, right up there with Big River.


----------



## Colson39

Oh yea, Beth and my mom both LOVE Disney Mudslides, and their favorite is the one at Crockett's Tavern.  We don't make a trip without them having one (except when Beth was pregnant), and they don't use a pre-mix at Crockett's, which is great.  

I think Beth could drink 3 or 4 of those she loves them so much...lol.  Easily her favorite drink anywhere!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Ami, i'm also having a party this weekend for my cinco de mayo baby only she will be turning 3.  I'm tired of birthday parties i had my DD9's party last weekend.  I usual do them together but my nine year old wanted a sleepover with only her friends this year.  Hope your daughter has a wonderful birthday.  She's so beautiful and sweet.  Hope  you get them to bed at a decent time. I had 7 girls here and got the last one down around 3:00am and they were all up around 7:00am.  What fun.



I hope you have a great party, too!!!!! 

3am?  I sure hope some of you dissers will stay up with me tomorrow night 

I'll be in your neck of the woods on Saturday!  We have some friends with a house on Claytor Lake and they're having a big ole Cinco de Mayo party.  It's kinda going to put poor Lexi's birthday party to shame, I'm afraid.


----------



## Us3

We're going camping this weekend.  A VERY local trip...but at least we're out of the house and on the lake!


----------



## Us3

Now I want to have a mudslide!   Anyone make them at home??


----------



## des1954

des1954 said:


> Jim, I gotta hand it to you.... you have a great memory!!
> 
> Wasn't there some kind of board game in the 60's that had a kettle in the middle that shrunken heads came out of???


 
I FOUND THE GAME!!! It took a while to find it, cause I didn't remember the name, but, HERE IT IS!!













_Ewwwwwwwwww.....Mystic Skull....scary!!!_

A leg bone stuck out of a cauldron, and there was a tree branch with a skull dangling from it. I don't remember much about the game except the cauldron, bone & skull!


----------



## RvUsa

No mudslides here, but I need some sort of alcohol, after the crappy day I have had.  No beer, no nutting, found a bottle of wine, guess it will have to do.  

Pens are on, go PENS!


----------



## des1954

So.... let's take a walk down memory lane!

What did you do to occupy your time during summer vacations, say, from about age 7 to age 12??

During this time of my life, we lived in a very rural area of WNY, complete with dairy farms, pig farms, horse stables & lot & lots of fields of corn, wheat & cabbage.

Mostly, I hung out at one farm down the road; tormented the cows, helped with baling hay, planting, cutting and bagging cabbage.

We always seemed to have two or three board games of Monopoly going through-out the summer (no one ever won).

My favorite past-time was exploring the woods, making forts & hiding out in them reading!! 

Summer time TV was lame, at best.  The only shows that stick out in my mind are... Red Skelton, Jackie Gleason, Flintstones & Video Village.

Oh yeah.... I was the typical bratty little sister that got on my big brother's nerves! (At age 55, I still do!  Bwahahaha!!)


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> No mudslides here, but I need some sort of alcohol, after the crappy day I have had. No beer, no nutting, found a bottle of wine, guess it will have to do.
> 
> Pens are on, go PENS!


 
Wine can be your friend too, John!!!  Sorry about your day. Perhaps the Pens will keep up their winning streak!


----------



## Shannone1

Us3 said:


> Now I want to have a mudslide!   Anyone make them at home??



I've made them for my friends before.  There are several variations. This is how I make them.

For one pitcher:

8-10 ice cubes
1/2 cup Bailey's Irish Cream
1/2 cup  Rum
1/2 cup Kalhua
2 cups vanilla ice cream
chocolate syrup

First I add the ice to the blender and lightly crush.  Then add the remaining ingredients and blend until creamy.

I like to use hurricane glasses.  I drizzle choc syrup in the glass and swirl so it runs down the inside before adding the drink.  You can top it off with whip cream and choc sprinkles if you want.

Depending on the size of the glasses....I can usually get 3-4 drinks from one pitcher.

Some people use vodka instead of rum, some add a splash of mint...there are lots of ways to make them.


----------



## des1954

Shannone-

This recipe sounds like a keeper to me!! 

YUM!


----------



## Rhonda

des1954 said:


> So.... let's take a walk down memory lane!
> 
> What did you do to occupy your time during summer vacations, say, from about age 7 to age 12??
> 
> During this time of my life, we lived in a very rural area of WNY, complete with dairy farms, pig farms, horse stables & lot & lots of fields of corn, wheat & cabbage.
> 
> Mostly, I hung out at one farm down the road; tormented the cows, helped with baling hay, planting, cutting and bagging cabbage.
> 
> We always seemed to have two or three board games of Monopoly going through-out the summer (no one ever won).
> 
> My favorite past-time was exploring the woods, making forts & hiding out in them reading!!
> 
> Summer time TV was lame, at best.  The only shows that stick out in my mind are... Red Skelton, Jackie Gleason, Flintstones & Video Village.
> 
> Oh yeah.... I was the typical bratty little sister that got on my big brother's nerves! (At age 55, I still do!  Bwahahaha!!)




We would spend all day outside playing -- hide & seek, tag, riding bikes, building forts in the nearby woods.

We'd walk to the candy store with 50 cents and walk away with a little bagful of candy -- pixie stix, wax things with colored sugar water in them, styrofoam-tasting things with tiny hard candy balls in them.  

One month out of every summer I would spend with my grandparents and nearby friends in the country.  Riding horses, helping with hay baling, picking apples.

TV was Flintstones and Jetsons, Gentle Ben, Hogan's Heroes, Brady Bunch, Partridge Family.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

My summers were filled with Huffy bicycles, rollerskates with the metal wheels, clothespinning baseball cards to hit the spokes on the bikes. There was always a daily foorball or baseball game in the street or an empty lot. We rarely wore shoes and I dont remember my feet burning the way they do now when I step onto hot concrete. Skateboards were starting to gain some popularity. But my favorite alltime memory was a small amusement park on the lake in New Orleans called Pontchartrain Beach. Man, THAT was our Disney World, we'd only go once a summer, and that was usually just after my dad would get his tax refund. It closed in 1984, I believe, because of the Worlds Fair's opening....but that was the coolest place in my memory.


----------



## RvUsa

I am not a wine connoisseur, what do you do if there is some sediment in the bottle?


----------



## seabee

I grew up in central Maine(where I am again). We lived on a dead end street in a farely large neighborhood, our house was in the middle so all the neighborhood kids would meet at our house and we would play "Kick The Can". Once the street light came on we would go ask if we could stay out and get flashlights, then we'd play flashlight tag. It was the best time. We would have about 15 kids playing on any given day. Good times. I wish times were that innocent again.


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> I am not a wine connoisseur, what do you do if there is some sediment in the bottle?


 

Ignore it & drink away!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

oh yeah...I wanted to be The Fonz!!


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> My summers were filled with Huffy bicycles, rollerskates with the metal wheels, clothespinning baseball cards to hit the spokes on the bikes. There was always a daily foorball or baseball game in the street or an empty lot. We rarely wore shoes and I dont remember my feet burning the way they do now when I step onto hot concrete. Skateboards were starting to gain some popularity. But my favorite alltime memory was a small amusement park on the lake in New Orleans called Pontchartrain Beach. Man, THAT was our Disney World, we'd only go once a summer, and that was usually just after my dad would get his tax refund. It closed in 1984, I believe, because of the Worlds Fair's opening....but that was the coolest place in my memory.



I had a huffy, I broke the sissy bar jumping it one day, so my dad made one in the steel mill, It was awesome, but made of solid steel, and weighed about 50 lbs, I literally had to lean forward so I could keep the front wheel on the ground.


----------



## Shannone1

des1954 said:


> So.... let's take a walk down memory lane!
> 
> What did you do to occupy your time during summer vacations, say, from about age 7 to age 12??



I rode my bike, climbed trees, collected tadpoles, snakes and salamanders and had jars, coolers and aquariums all over the garage for most of the summer.  I was SUCH a tomboy.  I never checked in or reported where I was going.

We didn't do many "family" activities. One thing I do remember doing was going to the drive in.  We never saw family movies though....I grew up watching "R" rated movies because my mom wanted to see them.  She also used to let us ride in the back of my stepdad's pick up truck.  

I also remember her sending me up to the corner store with a note to buy a pack of cigarettes for her.  She would send me with $1.00 and I would have enough change left to buy some candy from the little jars on the counter.  

Those sure were different times. I had some wonderful summers as a kid.  But it's amazing I survived them, lol !!


----------



## des1954

seabee said:


> I grew up in central Maine(where I am again). We lived on a dead end street, our house was in the middle so all the neighborhood kids would meet at our house and we would play "Kick The Can". Once the street light came on we would go ask if we could stay out and get flashlights, then we'd play flashlight tag. It was the best time. We would have about 15 kids playing on any given day. Good times. I wish times were that innocent again.


 
I forgot all about kick the can!!  Who needed expensive toys??  A bike with coaster brakes is all I ever needed!

Oh yeah... dad set up some tents in the backyard a couple of summers.  My brothers & their friends mostly used them - cause I was a "girl" and too little!


----------



## RvUsa

des1954 said:


> Ignore it & drink away!!!



But when I try to pour it, it starts floating around.... I never have this problem with a beer


----------



## seabee

Shannone1 said:


> Some people use vodka instead of rum, some add a splash of mint...there are lots of ways to make them.



I bet it would taste good with the mint. I love minty chocolatey stuff.


----------



## des1954

When we moved back to the city from the country (I think I was about 13), my folks would send me to the store to buy beer and cigarettes for them!! Never a problem, and no note, either!

I never had a curfew til I was about 15 because I knew I better be home by dark thirty --- or else!!  My folks both worked, so there was no one to report to.  Somehow, if we ever got out of line, one of the neighbors would rat us out & can you believe my parents believed the neighbors instead of their own daughter????   The noive!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

spin the bottle and truth or dare became more and more fun the closer we got to 12yrs old.


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> But when I try to pour it, it starts floating around.... I never have this problem with a beer


 
Oh John, do I gotta tell ya _everything_?  Forgo the glass & slug it outta da bottle!!  What you don't see, can't hurt you! 

And apparantly, you never had a Dunk's beer.  Dunk's had chunks!!


----------



## seabee

We use to camp out too in the backyard. I LOVED that. And your right Shannone, we never checked in until we were hungry or it was dark. I use to ride my bike everywhere. I had a pink huffy, and then I was so psyched when I got my big 10 speed.


----------



## Us3

Thanks for the recipe!  Sounds yummy, I have it saved!  DH brought a bottle of Grey Goose home...looks like its an appletini tonight!  

Summer for me at that age consisted of lot's of camping trips!   Lot's of time in/on the water swimming, skiing, fishing.  Trip's to my grand parents house in the country.  Summer vacations for us consisted of either camping or traveling by car to other cities.

At home we played outside all of the time...do you remember having to be home when the street lights came on??  Riding bikes, walking to the store to buy candy, hide 'n seek.  I had older brothers and sister, so they took me to the mall or what they called "riding around", LOL!

Thanks for the trip down memory lane...those were some good times!    I can't help thinking about how different it is for dd9 now


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> spin the bottle and truth or dare became more and more fun the closer we got to 12yrs old.


 
Mmmmm, somehow Rog, I can picture you instigating these games!! 

I remember hosting a Halloween party at my house when I was 15.  I decorated the basement & we all partied down there.  My mom kept spying on us from the laundry chute.  When I figured that out, we all moved to the other end of the basement!!  Mom didn't realize that when she stepped on a certain spot of the bathroom floor, it creaked!!  We had a delightful game of spin the bottle that evening!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Nothing ever compared to TOUGHSKIN JEANS from Sear's...with the reinforced knees!!


----------



## seabee

BigDaddyRog said:


> spin the bottle and truth or dare became more and more fun the closer we got to 12yrs old.


  That made me think of a "party" that a girl had in her basement, we were in 7th grade, and we played spin the bottle only when it landed on you if you were "dating" someone that is who you kissed. Well they turned the lights off so you could kiss and my boyfriend ended up biting my eye!  Oh the memories.


----------



## Us3

seabee said:


> We use to camp out too in the backyard. I LOVED that. And your right Shannone, we never checked in until we were hungry or it was dark. I use to ride my bike everywhere. I had a pink huffy, and then I was so psyched when I got my big 10 speed.



Ah, we had our camper in an enclosed fence in the backyard.  My favorite sleepovers were when my friends and I slept outside in the camper.  Of course that was our way of "sneaking out" when I was older


----------



## Us3

seabee said:


> That made me think of a "party" that a girl had in her basement, we were in 7th grade, and we played spin the bottle only when it landed on you if you were "dating" someone that is who you kissed. Well they turned the lights off so you could kiss and my boyfriend ended up biting my eye!  Oh the memories.



Ouch!


----------



## Shannone1

I never played spin the bottle as a kid.  We did play truth or dare.  We also liked "light as a feather", Ouigi boards, telling ghost stories, "Bloody Mary" and pretty much anything else designed to scare the crap out of you !!


----------



## seabee

Its too bad, I don't think I would dare let my girls do that now. There are too many wackos out there. I feel like the kids are robbed of some really great parts of their childhood now. My childhood was great.


----------



## seabee

OOOOO, I have some FREAKY Ouija board stories!


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, decided to try the chunky wine, but when I tried to open the bottle, it didn't have a twist off,  instead it had a chunk of wood in the end.  So I had to walk out to the shop and get my cordless drill, now it has more chunks floating in it, I sure hope it is worth it!


----------



## seabee

A little fiber never hurt anyone!


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> Its too bad, I don't think I would dare let my girls do that now. There are too many wackos out there. I feel like the kids are robbed of some really great parts of their childhood now. My childhood was great.



I know what you mean.  I do feel sad that my kids don't have the same carefree existence that I did.  BUT they do get many other great experiences that I never did....having their own bedrooms, wonderful vacations all around the country, DISNEYWORLD, extra-cirricular activities, parents that can help out in school and go on field trips, etc.  I think their childhoods have been just as happy.....just in a different way


----------



## seabee

You are right. My kids do have that too. I never went to Disney until my junior year in highschool. I do like that I am able to do things for my kids that my parents weren't. It is just a different time, and way of life. We have fun still!


----------



## Us3

We always had an annual carnival that was held at the end of summer just before school started.  The kids always went to see how everyone else "looked" and to see how they had changed over the summer.


----------



## Us3

RvUsa said:


> Ok, decided to try the chunky wine, but when I tried to open the bottle, it didn't have a twist off,  instead it had a chunk of wood in the end.  So I had to walk out to the shop and get my cordless drill, now it has more chunks floating in it, I sure hope it is worth it!



Eeewww...get the strainer out. hehe


----------



## Us3

Shannone1 said:


> I know what you mean.  I do feel sad that my kids don't have the same carefree existence that I did.  BUT they do get many other great experiences that I never did....having their own bedrooms, wonderful vacations all around the country, DISNEYWORLD, extra-cirricular activities, parents that can help out in school and go on field trips, etc.  I think their childhoods have been just as happy.....just in a different way



You're exactly right...


----------



## RvUsa

You know, beer is just so much more convienent.  And a lot less fruity. LOL

I paid like $25 for this bottle, and I just poured it into my mug, and I am only going to get like 2 mugs from this bottle, that is $12.50 a mug!


----------



## seabee

They don't even charge that for a refillable!


----------



## RvUsa

seabee said:


> They don't even charge that for a refillable!




Exactly, that is my point.  All that work, and only 2 12 oz ers....  come on.


----------



## seabee

now, no need to "wine"   Sorry, that was lame.


----------



## RvUsa

Shoot, the Rangers just scored!  LETS GO PENS, LETS GO PENS!


----------



## Us3

I don't know about you John...but my dh could drink beer all night and be fine....give him a couple of glasses of wine and the party is on! haha


----------



## seabee

We're watching the Red Sox. We were going to try and go to the game tonight, but no such luck.


----------



## RvUsa

I hope so, I need a party, even if I am by myself.


----------



## seabee

Dance like nobody's watching John!!


----------



## seabee

Hey does anyone know if Grey's Anatomy is a new one tonight? I can't remember seeing any previews for this week.


----------



## RvUsa

Yes it is new.  Dish says, Addison returns to Seattle Graace to perform an operation, Rebecca returns with shocking news from Alex


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> Hey does anyone know if Grey's Anatomy is a new one tonight? I can't remember seeing any previews for this week.



It is.   Survivor, Grey's Anatomy, CSI, ER and Lost are ALL new !!  Gonna be a late night  

GO ERIK !! (He's from around here)


----------



## Us3

We didn't watch Grey's when it first started and really enjoyed watching several seasons on DVD last year.  I love no commercials and no waiting week to week!  That's the way to go!  Now we have to wait like everyone else.


----------



## Us3

so how is that chunky wine going down john?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

John...shoulda poured the wine through a naphin or coffee filter!!! Wine will get ya drunker, but the wine hangover is a real headache!!!


----------



## RvUsa

I fish the biggest chunks out with my fingers, and screen the rest through my teeth.  Then pick it out of them.... YUMMMY.

Half a bottle gone, Pens loosing 0-1 after 2 periods, and my day still sucks.... need to drink more!!


----------



## RvUsa

No coffee filters, don't even have a coffee maker, Erica and I both dislike coffee... LOL  Chunks just add character anyway.


----------



## AuburnJen92

John, you shouldn't worry about the chunky pieces, remember cork goes in and comes out the same way, just like corn and aluminum foil!


----------



## seabee




----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Shannone1 said:


> It is.   Survivor, Grey's Anatomy, CSI, ER and Lost are ALL new !!  Gonna be a late night
> 
> GO ERIK !! (He's from around here)



Has he ever scooped your ice cream????   

Sorry... everytime that comes up DH and I just laugh!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Hmm summers...

I was a Disney brat, and since Disney didn't do a whole lot to change anything in the early 80's (besides EPCOT), we got to go often and ride things over and over and over.  The parks were not crowded and my sister and I couldn't get enough of it.  Since we lived so close, we went for weekend trips every month.  When we weren't going to Disney, I would play legos with the neighborhood boys and flush the Barbie heads of our sisters' dolls down the toilet.  This made parents of the houses we were at mad because it backed up the sewer.  We also were tormented by little sisters (hence the retaliation) and played football.(barefooted of course, Rog, I know about the concrete...I can't even walk on it now without pain!)  We also had skateboard races, but with an evil twist.  In Florida, there are not many hills, so the little ones we have are precious...We would all get on the driveway of the house at the end of the cul-de-sac and try to make it to my mailbox, which was at the end of the road/intersection.  The point was to be the first to the mailbox, however, you were supposed to pull the opponents off their skateboards if you got close.  (We were all sitting down and "pedaling" with our hands)  I can't tell you how many infections on my legs I had from road rash!  By the time we were all in HS, our lego village took up the whole one car garage...we still secretly played until we started driving...oh the innocent days!


----------



## Shannone1

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Has he ever scooped your ice cream????
> 
> Sorry... everytime that comes up DH and I just laugh!!!



No, but we have been to that ice cream shop.  Our local paper does an update story on him every Friday.  He is back here now going to college, keeping very quiet about what happened on the show.

So not only do I have 5, one hour shows to watch.  ALL THREE of my teams are playing tonight to.

Pistons and Red Wings both can wrap up their series and advance in the playoffs with wins tonight.  

And the Tigers are looking to beat the Yankees again


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Shannone1 said:


> No, but we have been to that ice cream shop.  Our local paper does an update story on him every Friday.  He is back here now going to college, keeping very quiet about what happened on the show.
> 
> So not only do I have 5, one hour shows to watch.  ALL THREE of my teams are playing tonight to.
> 
> Pistons and Red Wings both can wrap up their series and advance in the playoffs with wins tonight.
> 
> And the Tigers are looking to beat the Yankees again



Have your watched Survivor yet??  It was a good one!!


----------



## Shannone1

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Have your watched Survivor yet??  It was a good one!!



Yes I have.  This has been one of my favorite seasons.  Lots of twists and surprises.


----------



## Us3

Shannone1 said:


> Yes I have.  This has been one of my favorite seasons.  Lots of twists and surprises.



We've never watched Survivor either....maybe we should get that one on dvd too???

Well, I'm off to watch Grey's and enjoy this Grey Goose appletini...and oh is it good!  Night all!


----------



## auntie

Summers....one of my fondest chidhood memories.
My dad would take his once a year vacation the last week of July. The family would go to Lake George in the Adirondacks and stay in a resort called Alpine Village. We would go every year. Friends and relatives would reserve cabins for the same week. It was glorious fun. I remember one year when it rained all week. This was the only time my dad left the business. The only vacation he would take. Dad was itching to use his boat..he waited all year to bring it to Lake George. My dad liked to water ski before 7am..while the lake was still what he called a "sheet of glass". Well, that wasn't happening. After day three...he had it. He was itching to get out on that boat. After breakfast we were out on the verandah where guests would gather and sit in the Adirondack chairs or use the ping pong table. I remember my father eyeing the sky and shaking his head. I guess he knew..the rain wasn't going to stop. He gave me that "don't tell your mother look".. and a shrug of his shoulder to follow him...and to my mother's horror the two of us jumped off the porch and ran down the hill to the boat house. We hopped into the boat. The lake was real choppy and the wind was blowing. At first I was a little scared, and then I saw my dad..smiling with the wind blowing through his usually perfectly combed blonde hair. The minute I saw his grin I knew nothing could happen to us. My dad was there. We had so much fun..we anchored off shore and dove into the lake again and again. We laughed so hard. Although we were drenched before we ever got in the water. I'll always remember swimming in the rain.


----------



## VACAMPER

My mom's family all lived on 88 acres of land.  She had 6 bros and sisters so us cousins were always together.  We managed to get in alot of trouble.  We lived on a farm so the animals were a big part of our day feeding the baby calves, chickens, sloppin the hogs(my favorite until we had to butcher them).  We always bailed hay and then we would sleep out on the hay wagons a night.  I would never let my kids do that just because of snakes.  We made mud pies with the chicken eggs.  My granny could never figure out why her hens weren't laying many eggs. lol. We would stay in the woods until dark and never check in.  Did our parents care at all about us? 

Auburn Jen, you were talking about torturing your sisters, well my granny had an outhouse (no inside plumbing) we would hold my little sister upside down in the toilet hole and threaten her until she did what we wanted.  She still hates us for that. 

Favorite programs, Gilligans island, dukes of hazzard and land of the lost.


----------



## Shannone1

auntie said:


> Summers....one of my fondest chidhood memories.
> My dad would take his once a year vacation the last week of July. The family would go to Lake George in the Adirondacks and stay in a resort called Alpine Village. We would go every year. Friends and relatives would reserve cabins for the same week. It was glorious fun. I remember one year when it rained all week. This was the only time my dad left the business. The only vacation he would take. Dad was itching to use his boat..he waited all year to bring it to Lake George. My dad liked to water ski before 7am..while the lake was still what he called a "sheet of glass". Well, that wasn't happening. After day three...he had it. He was itching to get out on that boat. After breakfast we were out on the verandah where guests would gather and sit in the Adirondack chairs or use the ping pong table. I remember my father eyeing the sky and shaking his head. I guess he knew..the rain wasn't going to stop. He gave me that "don't tell your mother look".. and a shrug of his shoulder to follow him...and to my mother's horror the two of us jumped off the porch and ran down the hill to the boat house. We hopped into the boat. The lake was real choppy and the wind was blowing. At first I was a little scared, and then I saw my dad..smiling with the wind blowing through his usually perfectly combed blonde hair. The minute I saw his grin I knew nothing could happen to us. My dad was there. We had so much fun..we anchored off shore and dove into the lake again and again. We laughed so hard. Although we were drenched before we ever got in the water. I'll always remember swimming in the rain.



What a great memory


----------



## AuburnJen92

VACAMPER said:


> Auburn Jen, you were talking about torturing your sisters, well my granny had an outhouse (no inside plumbing) we would hold my little sister upside down in the toilet hole and threaten her until she did what we wanted.  She still hates us for that.
> 
> Favorite programs, Gilligans island, dukes of hazzard and land of the lost.



Now that is my kind of sibling!   
Don't forget CHiPs!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Ok, to put a further twist into John's idea, I have changed the color to our beloved lime green.  I think I am actually going to put this one on my jeep.  Reasoning for this is that I can't put a mickey head without the disney police coming after me, so if we use the color, no one will assume we are all from Fort Worth!

If you don't like it, that is fine with me, just a suggestion.  I still have white.

There are several people who are wanting these, so y'all make up yo minds so I can start a cuttin!


----------



## terri01p

Auntie that was great, are your parents still living ?


----------



## auntie

Yes..my mom and dad are still living. Actually my mom is 66 and Dad is 67. They've been married for 51 years. They eloped when they were 15 and 16.
Worked incredibly hard..and built a life and family together. My dad had a stroke 11 years ago at age 56. Unfortunately he lost his ability to speak and is paralyzed on the right side of his body. He's pretty much wheel chair bound these days. It's a shame because they were finally at a point in their lives when they were traveling to Europe and doing things they waited their whole lives to do when it happened. I guess there was a reason they started out so young. They had alot to do..and not as much time as most have to do it. They have good days and bad..like anyone else. My dad..he doesn't have to speak..he still gives me that "don't tell your mother look"..and I know he's off getting into trouble..even in a motorized chair!


----------



## Gatordad

Alright you mugs, pay attention.  I'm going to NYC, then across the pond for a week, back on the 11th.  Try and behave.


----------



## All7OfUs

Hi All,

I was talking with terri awhile back, and she was interested in seeing some photos of where we live and work.  Here are some I thought would be interesting...

The first if of camels.  We have a lot of them just roaming around.  Believe it or not, we've actually come to like the fermented camel's milk called Shobat;  you can also get fermented mare's milk, but camel's is better, we think.  Tastes like milky beer.






The next one is of a very large, and very beautiful mausoleum near our city.  It is about 5 or 6 hundred years old and is on the World Heritage sites list.  We're talking HUGE!






Ever heard of a yurt??  Here's a good shot of one with our family several years ago.  Don't be deceived...  they are NOT romantic in the least. THey are flea ridden and stink!






How about a few from our work??  The first is a group of men trying to fix a broken well.  I think they are in the middle of doing some welding in the hole, or maybe putting the pump back in after fixing it for the 110 time.






The next is a typical collection bucket that we saw in the village we are working in before the deep well was fixed.  Next time you are complaining about your hot shower- remember this!






The last photo is of a group of farmers that we work with. They live on their field all spring, summer and part of fall, to prevent theft, and because farming this way, with flood irrigation is long, hard work.  The ones who live there after it gets too cold, or if they want to escape the summer heat (temps of 110 or more) they build a dugout and set up house in it.  






So, Terri,  is that what you are looking for??  I can post others if you want-just let me know  

Talk to you soon.  Also, I can answer any questions too, if you find yourself fascinated.


----------



## Gatordad

even you ROG


----------



## Gatordad

and Jen and Ami and John and Auntie and Colson and Donnie and Steve


----------



## Gatordad

Hope I didnt' forget anyone


----------



## Gatordad

and GO GATORS


----------



## All7OfUs

well, cr*pola!  I forgot to change the setting when I uploaded those pics.  I'll have to retry, and post again. Sorry!! everyone.  back in a while..


----------



## auntie

Gatordad said:


> Alright you mugs, pay attention.  I'm going to NYC, then across the pond for a week, back on the 11th.  Try and behave.




Us mugs..will do just that!  You have a good trip!


----------



## All7OfUs

Okay, I'll try again with a few...


----------



## terri01p

Liesa,

The pictures are great, at first I thought I was going to have to put on my super sonic ray glasses to see the pictures but you came thru.

They are very interesting, will you be posting whenever you go back ?

Are those camels wild or is that a zoo type thingy ?  

Thanks for posting those for me !


----------



## Rhonda

VACAMPER said:


> Favorite programs, Gilligans island, dukes of hazzard and land of the lost.



Oooooh - Those Sleestax (sp?) scared me to death!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Rhonda said:


> Oooooh - Those Sleestax (sp?) scared me to death!!



Had to love chaka & dopey though.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Later Pete...have a safe trip buddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Auntie...theres just something about the way you tell a story that gets me a little bit everytime!!! You're one cool chick!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> Alright you mugs, pay attention.  I'm going to NYC, then across the pond for a week, back on the 11th.  Try and behave.



Work release?


----------



## RvUsa

Crappy day 2...   this is gonna suck too!  Time to start drinking now.


----------



## VACAMPER

Just why have your days been so crappy?  It's Friday at least.  Good day for me. I get to have Girl's Night Out this afternoon.


----------



## All7OfUs

NOOO, those aren't in a zoo!  Those are very real camels that roam around everywhere.  People own them, but they are free to graze on the meager supply of food on the steppe.  We see them all the time.

I'm sure I'll still hang around and listen to you all banter back and forth!  Not sure I'll have time to post a lot, but it'll be fun to be along for the, even if it's just a lurk or two.  I hope that I can answer questions if I can as well.  I 'm certainly not an expert like most of you are, but every litle bit helps when you need an answer.

Good day ya'll,


----------



## RvUsa

VACAMPER said:


> Just why have your days been so crappy?  It's Friday at least.  Good day for me. I get to have Girl's Night Out this afternoon.



Friday means nothing to me!  Just another day to be mad at the world!  Every thing I touch lately turns to crap.  Life sucks and then you die!  I need a vacation, just me, 20 or 30 cases of beer and nothing else.


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Auntie...theres just something about the way you tell a story that gets me a little bit everytime!!! You're one cool chick!!!



That's sweet Rog..thank you. (although I don't think my kids would agree..I may have to print this out and tell them YOU said so!)

__________________


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> Work release?






_________________


----------



## RvUsa

It's just a desperate plea for attention people, work with me!


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> Friday means nothing to me!  Just another day to be mad at the world!  Every thing I touch lately turns to crap.  Life sucks and then you die!  I need a vacation, just me, 20 or 30 cases of beer and nothing else.



Hope things get better.  I'll drink a couple in your honor tonight.


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> It's just a desperate plea for attention people, work with me!



I'm the only one paying attention to you so, you should know who's your true friend.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

So what's so cruddy, john????  Talk to me, I'm a good listener!


----------



## VACAMPER

Hey Poly, ready for that big sleepover tonight.  I'll be in your area for Girl's Night Out tonight so if the sleepover is more than you can handle give me a call and i'll swing over with drinks.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

This thread made a comeback!  I'm so proud!  Let me sum up:

Leisa, cool pics!!!!!  How exciting and fulfilling your work must be!


Pete, be safe and have a good trip!  Check in if you are able!

Childhood memories....hmmmmmm......some of my fondest are of Disney.  My Grandparents were snowbirds and went to the Keys every winter.  We would go visit them and then head to WDW pretty much every year.  I grew up in Annapolis, so my summers were filled with the beach.  I used to swim everywhere!  
My other favorite summertime activity was to go to my Aunt and Uncle's farm in Jarettesville, MD.  They lived in a gorgeous 200 year old stone farmhouse that had a pond and several other "houses"  that once had been slaves' quarters.  The main house was quirky....the lights flickered, it had all sorts of nooks and cubbys to hide in.  When something strange would happen in the house, my Uncle told me it was the ghost of Ben, a slave who, although lived a hard life, had a gentle spirit and loved me dearly.  He was saying 'Hi'.  One of the cubbies was actually a magical transporter.  I could sit in there and go wherever I wanted.  Another country, another time...my Uncle would join me...we traveled the world together!  He was the first person to ever take me fishing, he taught me about all the animals on his farm and together we explored the woods surrounding his home.  My uncle died when I was 14 and my aunt has sold the house.  I just know that one day I'll go back and take a look around, but for now, those are some of my most cherished memories.


----------



## VACAMPER

Don't you just love childhood memories.  What a great uncle you had.  Sounds like some fun summers.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Hey Poly, ready for that big sleepover tonight.  I'll be in your area for Girl's Night Out tonight so if the sleepover is more than you can handle give me a call and i'll swing over with drinks.



Ha ha!  I guess I'm as ready as I'll ever be!  These girls are definitely high energy!  Although, it will only be 2 extra.  Lexi is much more of a tomboy and prefers to be out climbing trees with the boys.

I've been baking her cake this morning.  Four layers of rainbow colors and blue sky icing with white puffy clouds.

Have fun tonight!  If I go stir crazy I might run away and join you! 

I guess I really can't, though  .  I had girl's night last night (aka book club) and band practice the night before, so I suppose I should be present for my DDs party   You all are more than welcome to join the fun!  I'd even provide drinks!

Are you ready for your party this weekend?


----------



## VACAMPER

Yes, i'm ready 3 year olds are easier to please than 9 year olds. We're just having cake and ice cream with family after church.  Although when i say family i have 3 sisters and 1 brother and my husband has 3 brothers so i still will have a house full.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Yes, i'm ready 3 year olds are easier to please than 9 year olds. We're just having cake and ice cream with family after church.  Although when i say family i have 3 sisters and 1 brother and my husband has 3 brothers so i still will have a house full.



Sounds good!  I'll be in Hiwassee tomorrow.  I don't remember the name of the road.


----------



## auntie

I'm soo jealous..reading about birthday's for little kids. My youngest is 16..soon to be 17. He wants a "car" for his birthday..I remember when they were match box ones ...sheesh. I was watching him play Lacrosse yesterday. Out on a field..cold, overcast sky..wind blowing. Honestly..and don't tell him..but I don't even think I was watching the game..just watching him.  Feeling sorry for myself that he's grown.  Then he gave mom one of those half waves with his stick..and the typical teenage greeting with the "chin". This is almost NEVER done in high school! I actually looked behind me to see if he was motioning to someone else ..figuring it was a GIR!...YUK!  Nope..just me. I swear..I had to resist from running out on the field and hugging him.  I was good though.. didn't move..just gave him the "chin" back. That's "cool" right?.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> I'm soo jealous..reading about birthday's for little kids. My youngest is 16..soon to be 17. He wants a "car" for his birthday..I remember when they were match box ones ...sheesh. I was watching him play Lacrosse yesterday. Out on a field..cold, overcast sky..wind blowing. Honestly..and don't tell him..but I don't even think I was watching the game..just watching him.  Feeling sorry for myself that he's grown.  Then he gave mom one of those half waves with his stick..and the typical teenage greeting with the "chin". This is almost NEVER done in high school! I actually looked behind me to see if he was motioning to someone else ..figuring it was a GIR!...YUK!  Nope..just me. I swear..I had to resist from running out on the field and hugging him.  I was good though.. didn't move..just gave him the "chin" back. That's "cool" right?.



  You are a_ very_ cool Mom!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> Ok, to put a further twist into John's idea, I have changed the color to our beloved lime green.  I think I am actually going to put this one on my jeep.  Reasoning for this is that I can't put a mickey head without the disney police coming after me, so if we use the color, no one will assume we are all from Fort Worth!
> 
> If you don't like it, that is fine with me, just a suggestion.  I still have white.
> 
> There are several people who are wanting these, so y'all make up yo minds so I can start a cuttin!



I REALLY like this one!  Can I put my vote in!?  I don't care if it has the little words either!


----------



## PrincessMom98

VACAMPER said:


> my granny had an outhouse (no inside plumbing) we would hold my little sister upside down in the toilet hole and threaten her until she did what we wanted.  She still hates us for that.



Hi all- I am usually just lurking around here wishing I could find time to join in your conversations but whenever I try to type my DS2   will climb in my lap and help me push the buttons .  But I just had to comment on this one!  My younger brother likes to tell people that I scarred him for life when I picked on him.  I will have to show him this.  The worst thing I can remember doing to him was tricking him into eating a big spoon of Crisco telling him that it was vanilla icing!


----------



## auntie

Yuk...that is disgusting ...but funny!


----------



## PrincessMom98

While I have another minute to type without my helper I wanted to mention to All7ofus that I have enjoyed reading about your work and your trip report I think that is wonderful work that you are doing! 

AuburnJen92  - I love your stickers! If you start printing them for others can I sign up?

Sue


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> I'm the only one paying attention to you so, you should know who's your true friend.



 
You know we're here for you John.  Stop whining and start talking


----------



## auntie

Anyone know this song?  Feeling sentimental today..although most of you with three year olds and nine year olds haven't gotten to this point. Then again..I didn't think I would either.  Only in the blink of an eye..you do.

Trace Adkins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-SAP8BFNkQ

_________________


----------



## VACAMPER

I don't even want to think about my kids getting older.  My oldest is 12 and sometimes i just look at her and wonder where my little girl went.  Ok enough, your going to make me start crying.  My husband wants to buy up land next to us because he thinks their going to grow up and live right beside daddy.  (i hope he's right)


----------



## ntsammy5

VACAMPER said:


> because he thinks their going to grow up and live right beside daddy.  (i hope he's right)



Good luck -- one daughter lives 12 hours away -- the other 5 hours away.  My son lives about 30 minutes.  The last time we were all together was for the youngest's wedding 20 months ago and hopefully we'll all get together next Christmas.   Oh the pain!


----------



## VACAMPER

My husband says with having girls he knows their going to marry low lifes that won't work so if he's going to support them they'll stay here.  He doesn't have any hope for young boys these days, says none of them are hard workers, they need to cut their hair, pull up their pants and wear a belt. In his opinion girls just need to be taken care of.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> Anyone know this song?  Feeling sentimental today..although most of you with three year olds and nine year olds haven't gotten to this point. Then again..I didn't think I would either.  Only in the blink of an eye..you do.
> 
> Trace Adkins
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-SAP8BFNkQ
> 
> _________________



Ok, I'm going to cry.


----------



## kc5grw

I don't recall who originally posted the link to this auction, eBay Item 290225647568.  I do appreciate it though.  I just won the auction.


----------



## auntie

PolynesianPixie said:


> Ok, I'm going to cry.



I know ...I figured why should I be the only one.Sorry about that.

The upside is...it doesn't hurt watchin'  Trace Adkins right?


----------



## auntie

kc5grw said:


> I don't recall who originally posted the link to this auction, eBay Item 290225647568.  I do appreciate it though.  I just won the auction.




I'm not positive..but I think that may have been Donna that posted the link. 
Congratulations!


----------



## des1954

This is a link to a Kodak commercial that was aired each week when I was a kid watching Wonderful World of Disney. All this talk of trying to keep your babies little and safe, made me remember this. So...... get your hankies ready!! <sniff>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBWVWjdNWC0


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

des1954 said:


> This is a link to a Kodak commercial that was aired each week when I was a kid watching Wonderful World of Disney. All this talk of trying to keep your babies little and safe, made me remember this. So...... get your hankies ready!! <sniff>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBWVWjdNWC0




Deb, sent you a PM.


----------



## des1954

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Deb, sent you a PM.


 
Got it!!  Thanks!!  Sent you a reply!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Boy, it's dead here today.


----------



## AuburnJen92

PrincessMom98 said:


> While I have another minute to type without my helper I wanted to mention to All7ofus that I have enjoyed reading about your work and your trip report I think that is wonderful work that you are doing!
> 
> AuburnJen92  - I love your stickers! If you start printing them for others can I sign up?
> 
> Sue



yes, just pm your address to me


----------



## 3gr8kids

auntie said:


> Anyone know this song?  Feeling sentimental today..although most of you with three year olds and nine year olds haven't gotten to this point. Then again..I didn't think I would either.  Only in the blink of an eye..you do.
> 
> Trace Adkins
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-SAP8BFNkQ
> 
> _________________



Okay, you really need to put a "tissue" warning on something like this, because now I have to sit here and explain to all my coworkers why I'm crying!
someone get mommy a tissue..............


----------



## 1goofy1

RvUsa said:


> Friday means nothing to me!  Just another day to be mad at the world!  Every thing I touch lately turns to crap.  Life sucks and then you die!  I need a vacation, just me, 20 or 30 cases of beer and nothing else.



That totally sounds like a vacation that my DH & I could use.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

auntie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-SAP8BFNkQ



Sometimes I HATE this stupid board.


----------



## des1954

des1954 said:


> This is a link to a Kodak commercial that was aired each week when I was a kid watching Wonderful World of Disney. All this talk of trying to keep your babies little and safe, made me remember this. So...... get your hankies ready!! <sniff>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBWVWjdNWC0


 


BigDaddyRog said:


> Sometimes I HATE this stupid board.


 
Rog... watch the above one... but have a hankie in your hand!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Deb, I saw it......thats 2 "kick you in your balls just to watch you cry" videos in under 10 minutes!!!!! I cant take no more!!!!!!!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Deb, I saw it......thats 2 "kick you in your balls just to watch you cry" videos in under 10 minutes!!!!! I cant take no more!!!!!!!


 
There, there, Rog!!!  It'll be okay!!!

I remember when that Kodak ad came out, my dad used to scoop me up and say... "You'll never leave your dear ol' dad, will you?"  Ya know what?  I never did!!!  I just gave him another son & my DBro gave him another daughter!!   Too bad the "Big" Big Al had to leave us so soon (1981 at age 61). There will never be another one like him!!


----------



## des1954

Okay... we gotta get Rog outta his tearful, sentimental, mushy mood & John out of his "I'm having a crappy day" mood... so here goes!!

I GOT GREAT NEWS TODAY!!!

On May 12th I was going to start a full time job with Geico, meaning I'd have to quit my secretarial positon at my church & my other job with Home Depot. I love them both & did not want to give either one up. Now, I don't have to!!! YIPPEE!!! (No, I didn't win lotto..... _yet_)

The Head Elder of the church called me today & asked when I could start working full time for the church!!! HUH???? Can you say "Monday"???

Apparantly, they didn't want me to leave, so they offered me full time hours so I don't have to!! Did I say YIPPEE??? NO??? Okay then... YIPPEE!!!

I'll still keep THD job, cause I really enjoy it... and where else can you get an exercise program and get paid for it???

So... it's gonna be a great weekend at,,,, The Home Depot.... where... "If you can do it,,,, we can help!!" <she said with a great big smile from behind her orange apron>


----------



## AuburnJen92

I think Rog and John need to go and find us some more funny cartoons.


----------



## Momof626x3

auntie said:


> Anyone know this song?  Feeling sentimental today..although most of you with three year olds and nine year olds haven't gotten to this point. Then again..I didn't think I would either.  Only in the blink of an eye..you do.
> 
> Trace Adkins
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-SAP8BFNkQ
> 
> _________________



Well I'm sobbing. I've heard the song before but it really hit hard today. Of course I watched the entire thing anyway and just continued to sob. Thank you for making my make up run. 


Congrats on the job, Debbie!


----------



## HappyCamper87

des1954 said:


> The Head Elder of the church called me today & asked when I could start working full time for the church!!! HUH???? Can you say "Monday"???
> 
> So... it's gonna be a great weekend at,,,, The Home Depot.... where... "If you can do it,,,, we can help!!" <she said with a great big smile from behind her orange apron>




That's GREAT news Debbie!  CONGRATULATIONS!  

Happy Weekend!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Deb...The Church Lady with the Orange Apron!!!!!! Congrats Deb.....I know your thrilled!!!!


----------



## terri01p

Rog- Cry baby..hehe  

John- Things will get better, they always do  

Deb- Just read your post, Thank God for you that is so great !!!!! Congrats on full timing church, you can't beat that !


----------



## ntsammy5

John, feeling better yet?


----------



## RvUsa

Deb, congrats, I knew it would work out for you in the end!


----------



## 1goofy1

It's five o'clock somewhere....Let's have a beer  or lots of beer.


----------



## 77ed

After a week like this I need a KEG!!!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

I want one of these:


----------



## RvUsa

Can I get a drag on that keg?  If I can get my aunts to watch Matt tonight, I am going to get really stupid drunk!!


----------



## RvUsa

I know that alcohol isn't the answer, alcohol is the question, the answer is HE!! YEAH!


----------



## kc5grw

ntsammy5 said:


> I want one of these:



I think I have a mug at the house that's as big as the keg in that thing.


----------



## 77ed

RvUsa said:


> Can I get a drag on that keg?  If I can get my aunts to watch Matt tonight, I am going to get really stupid drunk!!



I'm with ya'. Let's float a keg!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

1.5 more hours & I'm on Vacation!!!      

2 wks of no work!!  (Actually, I really like my job.)

Next Thursday (5/8) we head to the fort for 4 nights of camping & relaxing. 

Yeah!!  

Otherwise, I'll be at home, so I'll try to check in now & again.


----------



## 1goofy1

Here is a Kegarator that my DH & I need in our garage.


----------



## auntie

PolynesianPixie said:


> Ok, I'm going to cry.



You just give the birthday girl an extra tight hug..and if she complains she can't breathe..don't worry about it..I've heard kids can hold their breath for a pretty long time. 



3gr8kids said:


> Okay, you really need to put a "tissue" warning on something like this, because now I have to sit here and explain to all my coworkers why I'm crying!
> someone get mommy a tissue..............



Duly note...Tissue Alert on all posts that are gonna rip your heart out. 



BigDaddyRog said:


> Sometimes I HATE this stupid board.



Sounds like the "daddy" in you talkin'



BigDaddyRog said:


> Deb, I saw it......thats 2 "kick you in your balls just to watch you cry" videos in under 10 minutes!!!!! I cant take no more!!!!!!!



Okay..there, there, we'll take it easy on you. You sound like my husband who thinks I'm trying to secretly kill him with (God forbid ) emotion! 



Momof626x3 said:


> Well I'm sobbing. I've heard the song before but it really hit hard today. Of course I watched the entire thing anyway and just continued to sob. Thank you for making my make up run.



Sorry about the make up.  I've heard the song before also. After watching my son across the Lacrosse field yesterday I couldn't get it out of my head. (along with some of the other voices! )

Congratulations on the job Deb ...or should I say PRAISE THE LORD!
I'm sure the church is thrilled that you'll be staying on. Works out great for the both of you.

_____________________


----------



## 77ed

Beer is good,  Beer is great, Thank you for this BEER today.


----------



## 77ed

It's been a really bad week, I just needed that.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

It sounds like we've all been through a rough week. Man...EVERYTHING is working against me going to the Fort in 3 weeks....but damnit, Im not letting anything stop this from happening. I need to get away sooo friggin bad...c'mon economy stimulous check!!!! if that shows up in time everything will be OK, Im supposed to be in the first batch they send out, so heres to hoping!


----------



## VACAMPER

Since everyone's drinking heavily tonight it should make for interesting posts tomm.

BDR, hope your check comes soon.  Some people around here got theirs this week.  If not whip out the credit card and live it up man!


----------



## auntie

Didn't they start going out this week? I thought I read they started sending them out earlier than anticipated.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well...this is good news...maybe it will be in todays mail!!!!! I have the slowest pot smoking mailman on the planet!!! Very cool guy...but damn, I always see his mailtruck parked at his house for hours on end...he needs to just bring me my dang mail and smoke on the way back to the post office!!!!


----------



## auntie

I think if you filed your 2007 taxes with a direct deposit to your checking account for a refund..they deposit the stimulus check right into your account. If you mailed returns without a link to your checking account..it's gonna take longer to receive your check. 
Probably not until June or July.


----------



## RvUsa

Yep, thats the way I understood it.  Echecks first then paper in a month or so.


----------



## auntie

Well, then he'll get the check in time to pay the credit card bill when it comes in June!


----------



## VACAMPER

See BDR everything will work out.

 Maybe they'd let you dance at work for a night or two to earn a few extra bucks.


----------



## 77ed

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well...this is good news...maybe it will be in todays mail!!!!! I have the slowest pot smoking mailman on the planet!!! Very cool guy...but damn, I always see his mailtruck parked at his house for hours on end...he needs to just bring me my dang mail and smoke on the way back to the post office!!!!



I know how you feel.  My postman is a rual route contracter.  I'm lucky if I get my own mail. Most of the time my mags. are weeks late.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

auntie said:


> I think if you filed your 2007 taxes with a direct deposit to your checking account for a refund..they deposit the stimulus check right into your account. If you mailed returns without a link to your checking account..it's gonna take longer to receive your check.
> Probably not until June or July.



UUugghhhh...thats not what I wanted to hear!!!! I had to mail in a payment. oh well...like I said......everythings working against me, but I aint caving!!!


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> UUugghhhh...thats not what I wanted to hear!!!! I had to mail in a payment. oh well...like I said......everythings working against me, but I aint caving!!!



Sorry only the messenger. Really it was John who told me to post that anyway.


----------



## RvUsa

77ed said:


> I know how you feel.  My postman is a rual route contracter.  I'm lucky if I get my own mail. Most of the time my mags. are weeks late.



Is your playboy all dog eared and "sticky" when you get it?


----------



## des1954

Rog.... You can't let *anything* keep you from coming to FtW the end of this month.  Even though I'm now the full time mousy little church secretary (yeah, right... I'm about as far removed from any mental picture you can draw up of a church secretary - lol)  I plan on telling THD I need the 24th off...and if I take the day off & Rog isn't there... well... there's no telling what I might do!!! 



Hey everyone.... thanks for your kind words about the job!!!  I feel the love!!


----------



## kc5grw

BigDaddyRog said:


> It sounds like we've all been through a rough week. ... ...


Actually, I can't complain about the way the week ended. My boss handed me notice of an 8.7% out of cycle raise this morning. But, that's still a good reason to throw back a couple of cold ones.


----------



## des1954

I have a trained otter....  DO YOU???


----------



## auntie

I'm counting on a full report of the gathering Deb... I hope you take pictures!


----------



## Shannone1

My husband would LOVE one of those kegs !!

Debbie- Congrats on the multiple job offers. When it rains it pours  

Rog- I hope you get your check soon and can go to the FW as planned.  

I'm not going to be looking at my late magazines the same way in the future


----------



## des1954

auntie said:


> I'm counting on a full report of the gathering Deb... I hope you take pictures!


 
You betcha, by golly!!! <I might get some worthy enough for blackmail!! > 

 

 

http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7920


----------



## VACAMPER

Maybe some of us should crash this party.  I'm so jealous.  Sounds like it's gonna be a blast.


----------



## des1954

VACAMPER said:


> Maybe some of us should crash this party. I'm so jealous. Sounds like it's gonna be a blast.


The more the merrier, I always say!!


----------



## Donna

BigDaddyRog said:


> It sounds like we've all been through a rough week. Man...EVERYTHING is working against me going to the Fort in 3 weeks....but damnit, Im not letting anything stop this from happening. I need to get away sooo friggin bad...c'mon economy stimulous check!!!! if that shows up in time everything will be OK, Im supposed to be in the first batch they send out, so heres to hoping!



Here's the payment schedule. it's based on the last two digits of your SS#:

DIRECT DEPOSIT

 Last two SSN digits:  Payments will be transmitted no later than: 
 00 through 20  May 2 
 21 through 75  May 9 
 76 through 99  May 16 




Paper checks will also go out based on Social Security number. For Social Security numbers ending in 00 through 09, the paper checks will be mailed starting May 9 and will continue through May 16. A similar process will be repeated in the following weeks.
PAPER CHECK

 Last two SSN digits:  Payments will be mailed no later than: 
 00 through 09  May 16 
 10 through 18  May 23 
 19 through 25
  May 30 
 26 through 38  June 6 
 39 through 51  June 13 
 52 through 63  June 20 
 64 through 75  June 27 
 76 through 87  July 4 
 88 through 99  July 11


----------



## RvUsa

If you file jointly, I wonder who they go by??


----------



## VACAMPER

Thanks for the info.  I should get a check next week.  Need a loan BDR?


----------



## Donna

RvUsa said:


> If you file jointly, I wonder who they go by??




probably head of household, the first number that appears on the return. If you need more info. , it's all at irs.gov. http://www.irs.gov/irs/article/0,,id=180250,00.html


----------



## BigDaddyRog

If THAT schedule holds through...I should still be ok. Although its cutting it close!


----------



## auntie

I would just add that the direct deposit checks started going out earlier than anticipated. Today is May 2nd(first date for the direct deposit)..and I know people who received them much earlier in the week. I believe they started receiving them on Mon. I hope that moves up the additional weeks for the direct deposits as well.., but who knows.


----------



## auntie

Donna said:


> probably head of household, the first number that appears on the return. If you need more info. , it's all at irs.gov. http://www.irs.gov/irs/article/0,,id=180250,00.html




Donna was it you that posted a link for the jacket on E-bay?

I think someone posted earlier that they won the bid.

________________


----------



## Shannone1

Have any of you watched Gettysburg with Jeff Daniels ??  MY 14yr old can get extra credit for social studies by watching it but I've never seen it and not sure if it will be too violent/bloody.  It doesn't have a rating as it was a made for tv movie.


----------



## Shannone1

Please send good vibes my way......the log home owners are sending over their counter/counter offer....


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Shannone1 said:


> Have any of you watched Gettysburg with Jeff Daniels ??  MY 14yr old can get extra credit for social studies by watching it but I've never seen it and not sure if it will be too violent/bloody.  It doesn't have a rating as it was a made for tv movie.



LOVE that movie!!  For a 14yo, probably not too violent or bloody.  I believe it was rated PG, but not sure.  Check IMDB.com for the ratings.  Was not a TV movie.  When I was at Gettysburg (many years ago), that was one of the 2 movies playing in their movie theater.


----------



## Donna

auntie said:


> Donna was it you that posted a link for the jacket on E-bay?
> 
> I think someone posted earlier that they won the bid.
> 
> ________________



yeh that was me that posted it! i didn't see that post but glad a dis'er won!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Shannone1 said:


> Please send good vibes my way......the log home owners are sending over their counter/counter offer....



Good luck!!    Hope you get it. I'd love to live in a log home, but don't know how that would look in FL.


----------



## VACAMPER




----------



## auntie

Hope things turn out the way you want them to


----------



## Shannone1

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Good luck!!    Hope you get it. I'd love to live in a log home, but don't know how that would look in FL.





VACAMPER said:


>



THANKS !!  If we are ok with their counter, I will post a few interior pictures from the listing.  It really is an amazing home....like a miniature Wilderness Lodge    I don't think it would look as good in the south though.  And I hate to think of what all that humidity would do to the logs.


----------



## VACAMPER

I get to go see the new patrick dempsy movie tonight.  Hopefully if we ge through dinner and make the movie time.  Our girls night out is already running late since one of my friends husband hasn't managed to get out of work yet.


----------



## VACAMPER

Wow! I was just watching the news.  I didn't know more tornados happened today.


----------



## RvUsa

Shannone1 said:


> THANKS !!  If we are ok with their counter, I will post a few interior pictures from the listing.  It really is an amazing home....like a miniature Wilderness Lodge    I don't think it would look as good in the south though.  And I hate to think of what all that humidity would do to the logs.



We built our loggie, my Dad and I.  I love it, if you have questions, let me know.  And good luck!


----------



## VACAMPER

How extensive is the upkeep on a log home?


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

ok, kids, time to go on vacation!!   I'll try to get on next wk before we go to the ft. & the wk after when we get back & post pics.  You all get good now!!


----------



## RvUsa

Right now, at this time of year, I go on a "bee" hunt!  We have problems with wood boring bees, big suckers!!  You can try to spray them with bee killer, but they just scoop it up in glasses, put little umbrellas in em, and kick back and just catch a buzz!!  They best way I found to kill them is with a tennis racket. LOL.   Smack the little suckers out of the air, and then chase em down and squish em before they shake it off and fly away.  Yesterday, I had 28 confirmed kills, and 8 probables, (no bodies found).

Other than that, we seal it with Sikkens about every 5 years, and seal the cracks so the weather stays out.  Other than that, it isn't much different.

There are many different types of loggies, and each is a little different.


----------



## VACAMPER

Enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

thanks, I will!!


----------



## RvUsa

Hope you have a great time!  Think of us, at least a little.  LOL


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Right now, at this time of year, I go on a "bee" hunt!  We have problems with wood boring bees, big suckers!!  You can try to spray them with bee killer, but they just scoop it up in glasses, put little umbrellas in em, and kick back and just catch a buzz!!  They best way I found to kill them is with a tennis racket. LOL.   Smack the little suckers out of the air, and then chase em down and squish em before they shake it off and fly away.  Yesterday, I had 28 confirmed kills, and 8 probables, (no bodies found).
> 
> Other than that, we seal it with Sikkens about every 5 years, and seal the cracks so the weather stays out.  Other than that, it isn't much different.
> 
> There are many different types of loggies, and each is a little different.




The house we are looking at was built in 2005 and stained with Sikkens.  The exterior looks really good.  Just a bit dusty from being near a dirt road.  The bees/wasps can't be any worse than here at the house we have now.  We have Orkin come out and spray once a month inside and out and it seems to make a huge difference.  They remove the nests along the house too.  We rarely get spiders, earwigs on any of those other bugs that are common around here.

  to Orkin !!


----------



## Shannone1

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> ok, kids, time to go on vacation!!   I'll try to get on next wk before we go to the ft. & the wk after when we get back & post pics.  You all get good now!!



Have a wonderful time !!


----------



## Donna

auntie said:


> I would just add that the direct deposit checks started going out earlier than anticipated. Today is May 2nd(first date for the direct deposit)..and I know people who received them much earlier in the week. I believe they started receiving them on Mon. I hope that moves up the additional weeks for the direct deposits as well.., but who knows.




i think there was a paragraph prior to that schedule that said something about starting date of 4-28.  that is probably why they word it "will go out no later than".  
i'm surprised all the Fort gang with their large motorhomes even qualify for the check!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I dream of having a log home near a lake somewhere. I think log homes fit in anywhere...so did our ancestors!!!! Although, a little snow and smoke from the chimney does add a little charm to my mental picture. Living in a loggie is what hooked me on cabin rentals in LA, many of them are very log-like, with bare wood interiors...I cant smell anymore, but I remember walking into a nice log cabin and just getting high on the smell of wood. Kinda like the smell of Home Depot...man I miss my sense of smell.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Donna said:


> i'm surprised all the Fort gang with their large motorhomes even qualify for the check!!!



Unfortunately...I dont even come close to that bracket!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Here are the little buggers....







Rog, did I miss something?  Why can't you smell?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Dont know...genetic, I guess...my mom lost her sense of smell too. Just realized about a year ago....cant smell a damn thing any more!!! I notice as I was spraying on cologne, I thought someone replaced the cologne with water!!!


----------



## disney4dan

Love log homes too.  Have been helping my parents work on their project this past year, and will be out there again this weekend. Here's hoping these photos come through...

edited...apparently my orginal filing collection site does not work so well...

I'll try to transfer them to photobucket and load them up again.

We're hoping to have the ridge pole in place this weekend and most of the rafters placed next week.  Slow going, but it will be worth it once it's done.  There is a 300 foot drop from the elevation of the house down to the road below.  Going to be a cold place in the winter, but nice and breezy in the summer.


----------



## disney4dan

BigDaddyRog said:


> Dont know...genetic, I guess...my mom lost her sense of smell too. Just realized about a year ago....cant smell a damn thing any more!!! I notice as I was spraying on cologne, I thought someone replaced the cologne with water!!!



Too bad about your sense of smell, lots of great memories associated with smells (and some not so great memories too!!!)

I have an uncle with no sense of smell also.  They found out when he came home from being outside one day and he did not realize he'd been sprayed by a skunk.

Funny thing is, the guy is a great cook?!!! I always figured that a sense of smell would be an important part of that, but he must compensate with improved taste.


----------



## kc5grw

Donna said:


> yeh that was me that posted it! i didn't see that post but glad a dis'er won!


 
That would be me that won the auction for the jacket. Can't wait for it to show up.


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> cant smell a damn thing any more!!! I notice as I was spraying on cologne, I thought someone replaced the cologne with water!!!


 
That......well....

JUST STINKS!!!

Seriously, did this effect your sense of taste, too??  Speaking of taste, are you stuck on a weight loss plateau, or have you just forgotten to change your ticker?


----------



## des1954

For Shannone 

   


 

 

 

 

 

 








http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb095_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7923


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> It sounds like we've all been through a rough week. Man...EVERYTHING is working against me going to the Fort in 3 weeks....but damnit, Im not letting anything stop this from happening. I need to get away sooo friggin bad...c'mon economy stimulous check!!!! if that shows up in time everything will be OK, Im supposed to be in the first batch they send out, so heres to hoping!



They are showing up right on time...ours arrived today!  Yes, part of it is going to Disney tomorrow in the mail.

And yes, I have had a very crappy week, I think it was nationwide personally.


----------



## AuburnJen92

VACAMPER said:


> Maybe some of us should crash this party.  I'm so jealous.  Sounds like it's gonna be a blast.



um, you wouldn't be crashing...you are ONE OF US, remember???


----------



## AuburnJen92

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Good luck!!    Hope you get it. I'd love to live in a log home, but don't know how that would look in FL.



actually we have several log homes in our county, i am trying to talk dh into one if we ever build on our lot...gawd knows we can't sell it!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> Please send good vibes my way......the log home owners are sending over their counter/counter offer....



good vibes to you....


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Dont know...genetic, I guess...my mom lost her sense of smell too. Just realized about a year ago....cant smell a damn thing any more!!! I notice as I was spraying on cologne, I thought someone replaced the cologne with water!!!



Well then, maybe you should have been subbing for me today at school.  We were short several subs for the teachers, so us people without classrooms have to fill the void...I subbed two periods in this science classroom.  This kid kept getting up and going into the closet and coming right back out...I stupidly told him to keep the door open so I can see what he was up to.  That kid stunk up the whole classroom.  OMG was it foul...how can so much come out of one little freshman kid...


----------



## Shannone1

Your good vibes worked !!  THANKS    We accepted their counter offer.  Barring anything happening at closing, it's a done deal.  I'm not expecting anything to turn up during the inspection since it's a new house and very well maintained.  Here are a few interior pics....remember...it's not our furniture


----------



## AuburnJen92

congratulations!  now here is some good vibes on selling or renting the house you are in now!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wowww....man, Im soooo jealous of both Shannon AND Dan....absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## auntie

Donna said:


> i think there was a paragraph prior to that schedule that said something about starting date of 4-28.  that is probably why they word it "will go out no later than".
> i'm surprised all the Fort gang with their large motorhomes even qualify for the check!!!




ooops...sorry Donna,  didn't see it


----------



## auntie

Great news Shannone! May your family live happily ever after in your beautiful log home!


----------



## RvUsa

Way to go Shannone, that place makes ours look like a linkin log kit....  WOW!  I know you will love it!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Your good vibes worked !!  THANKS    We accepted their counter offer.  Barring anything happening at closing, it's a done deal.  I'm not expecting anything to turn up during the inspection since it's a new house and very well maintained.  Here are a few interior pics....remember...it's not our furniture



Shannone!  It's gorgeous!!!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Congratulations Shannone!!  You're right, it does have a Wilderness Lodge look to it.  It is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Okay... we gotta get Rog outta his tearful, sentimental, mushy mood & John out of his "I'm having a crappy day" mood... so here goes!!
> 
> I GOT GREAT NEWS TODAY!!!
> 
> On May 12th I was going to start a full time job with Geico, meaning I'd have to quit my secretarial positon at my church & my other job with Home Depot. I love them both & did not want to give either one up. Now, I don't have to!!! YIPPEE!!! (No, I didn't win lotto..... _yet_)
> 
> The Head Elder of the church called me today & asked when I could start working full time for the church!!! HUH???? Can you say "Monday"???
> 
> Apparantly, they didn't want me to leave, so they offered me full time hours so I don't have to!! Did I say YIPPEE??? NO??? Okay then... YIPPEE!!!
> 
> I'll still keep THD job, cause I really enjoy it... and where else can you get an exercise program and get paid for it???
> 
> So... it's gonna be a great weekend at,,,, The Home Depot.... where... "If you can do it,,,, we can help!!" <she said with a great big smile from behind her orange apron>



Yay!!!!!!!  That's fantastic news!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Oops, forgot to add ~

Congratulations on the job Debbie!  (Isn't there a saying that goes something like, When God closes the Geico, he opens the church"?  No, wait, that's not it.  Maybe it's something about doors and windows?  No...that's not it either.  Anyway, congrats again!!   

Jody, have a blast on your vacation!  Sure wish I could say I was on vaca right now.

someone get mommy a cocktail...........and a tissue


----------



## Shannone1

3gr8kids said:


> Congratulations Shannone!!  You're right, it does have a Wilderness Lodge look to it.  It is absolutely beautiful!!



I wish I could take credit for it.  It's the builder's home.  We do love it.  We are pushing for June 1st occupancy....don't know if we can get it altogether, get packed up and in by then, but going to try.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Hi all ~

This is nothing camping related, but because we're such a large and diverse group, I just wanted to throw it out there to see what people's opinions are.

Here's the thing.  How do you feel about kids at concerts?  Specifically, young kids.  Is there an age that's too young?  The reason I'm asking is because Jack Johnson is coming to a venue near us, and my 3 (almost 4) year old son absolutely *LOVES* him.  I guess he would be classified as "adult contemporary"? but he also did the soundtrack to one of DS's favorite movies ~ Curious George.  DS knows just about every word of every song on the soundtrack, and we only listen to it and Jack's other cd's perhaps 15 times a day.  The concert is in an open air venue, with a large grassy area where you can take blankets and lay out under the stars and listen.  I'm thinking it would be a nice family night out, but I would hate to be the mother that everyone is looking at wondering why I would bring such a young child to a night time concert.  I guess it shouldn't bother me, because I know how much my son would enjoy it, but still...................
So, what do you all think?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Anybody here see tonight's episode of Ghost Whisperer? Our local station broke into the last 30 minutes with weather. I'm dying to find out what happened. I guess I could ask over on the Community Board but those people scare me.


----------



## ffpm63

I think it would be too loud to enjoy. My DS at that age did not like alot of noise.


----------



## seabee

auntie said:


> Summers....one of my fondest chidhood memories.
> My dad would take his once a year vacation the last week of July. The family would go to Lake George in the Adirondacks and stay in a resort called Alpine Village. We would go every year. Friends and relatives would reserve cabins for the same week. It was glorious fun. I remember one year when it rained all week. This was the only time my dad left the business. The only vacation he would take. Dad was itching to use his boat..he waited all year to bring it to Lake George. My dad liked to water ski before 7am..while the lake was still what he called a "sheet of glass". Well, that wasn't happening. After day three...he had it. He was itching to get out on that boat. After breakfast we were out on the verandah where guests would gather and sit in the Adirondack chairs or use the ping pong table. I remember my father eyeing the sky and shaking his head. I guess he knew..the rain wasn't going to stop. He gave me that "don't tell your mother look".. and a shrug of his shoulder to follow him...and to my mother's horror the two of us jumped off the porch and ran down the hill to the boat house. We hopped into the boat. The lake was real choppy and the wind was blowing. At first I was a little scared, and then I saw my dad..smiling with the wind blowing through his usually perfectly combed blonde hair. The minute I saw his grin I knew nothing could happen to us. My dad was there. We had so much fun..we anchored off shore and dove into the lake again and again. We laughed so hard. Although we were drenched before we ever got in the water. I'll always remember swimming in the rain.




What a fabulous memory.


----------



## seabee

I saw the last 20 mins or so of Ghost Whisperer  do you want me to spoil it for ya?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I hope I'm not jinxing myself....but I do believe the sleepover girls have succumbed to slumber......earlier than I expected


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> I hope I'm not jinxing myself....but I do believe the sleepover girls have succumbed to slumber......earlier than I expected



Yeah


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Well hey there, Shannone!


----------



## disney4dan

Shannone1 said:


> Your good vibes worked !!  THANKS    We accepted their counter offer.  Barring anything happening at closing, it's a done deal.  I'm not expecting anything to turn up during the inspection since it's a new house and very well maintained.  Here are a few interior pics....remember...it's not our furniture




Congratulations Shannone - that place looks great.  I may sound kind of like a builder geek, but I was fascinated with the details and the way that place is put together.

The metal banding at the base of the support logs to allow access to the adjustment screws looks great, the way the stairs are constructed, the log archway supporting the collar tie log on the gable end, it's a very well thought out and put together home.  Love the stone fireplace as well.

As a kid, my Dad owned his own construction company and I used to spend my summers "helping".  I loved seeing how things go together and it was nice to have someone in the family who could show me what to do when the time came to build our own home.   There is some true craftsmanship that shows through in that home.   Can't wait to see photos of it when you make it "your" place!


----------



## Donna

auntie said:


> ooops...sorry Donna,  didn't see it




Well i had to go back and make sure too! thats why i posted! I had to know cause ours will hit while we're in WDW next week! yay! more disney spending money, lol.


----------



## lisa8200

Shannone1 said:


> Your good vibes worked !!  THANKS    We accepted their counter offer.  Barring anything happening at closing, it's a done deal.  I'm not expecting anything to turn up during the inspection since it's a new house and very well maintained.  Here are a few interior pics....remember...it's not our furniture



That is awesome


----------



## disney4dan

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wowww....man, Im soooo jealous of both Shannon AND Dan....absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!



Thanks Rog, the place is my parents and is the "dream home" they always wanted to build.  They've owned the land for the last ten years and it's been a lot of weekends clearing an area, building a long driveway/road capable of getting the delivery trucks up to the building site, etc.  Of all the years my father has spent building something for someone else (including my current home), he never had a home that was just for them, they way they wanted it. 

He's always been a go-getter, and I'm going to upload a photo of him on the second floor taken less than a week after having surgery to put a metal brace in his neck - nothing is going to stop him from getting this project done!


----------



## lisa8200

des1954 said:


> Okay... we gotta get Rog outta his tearful, sentimental, mushy mood & John out of his "I'm having a crappy day" mood... so here goes!!
> 
> I GOT GREAT NEWS TODAY!!!
> 
> On May 12th I was going to start a full time job with Geico, meaning I'd have to quit my secretarial positon at my church & my other job with Home Depot. I love them both & did not want to give either one up. Now, I don't have to!!! YIPPEE!!! (No, I didn't win lotto..... _yet_)
> 
> The Head Elder of the church called me today & asked when I could start working full time for the church!!! HUH???? Can you say "Monday"???
> 
> Apparantly, they didn't want me to leave, so they offered me full time hours so I don't have to!! Did I say YIPPEE??? NO??? Okay then... YIPPEE!!!
> 
> I'll still keep THD job, cause I really enjoy it... and where else can you get an exercise program and get paid for it???
> 
> So... it's gonna be a great weekend at,,,, The Home Depot.... where... "If you can do it,,,, we can help!!" <she said with a great big smile from behind her orange apron>



Very cool Debbie


----------



## disney4dan

auntie said:


> Summers....one of my fondest chidhood memories.
> My dad would take his once a year vacation the last week of July. The family would go to Lake George in the Adirondacks and stay in a resort called Alpine Village. We would go every year. Friends and relatives would reserve cabins for the same week. It was glorious fun. I remember one year when it rained all week. This was the only time my dad left the business. The only vacation he would take. Dad was itching to use his boat..he waited all year to bring it to Lake George. My dad liked to water ski before 7am..while the lake was still what he called a "sheet of glass". Well, that wasn't happening. After day three...he had it. He was itching to get out on that boat. After breakfast we were out on the verandah where guests would gather and sit in the Adirondack chairs or use the ping pong table. I remember my father eyeing the sky and shaking his head. I guess he knew..the rain wasn't going to stop. He gave me that "don't tell your mother look".. and a shrug of his shoulder to follow him...and to my mother's horror the two of us jumped off the porch and ran down the hill to the boat house. We hopped into the boat. The lake was real choppy and the wind was blowing. At first I was a little scared, and then I saw my dad..smiling with the wind blowing through his usually perfectly combed blonde hair. The minute I saw his grin I knew nothing could happen to us. My dad was there. We had so much fun..we anchored off shore and dove into the lake again and again. We laughed so hard. Although we were drenched before we ever got in the water. I'll always remember swimming in the rain.



Still trying to get caught up, but it seems hopeless if you miss more than a day or so on this board.  Auntie, this had me choked up...don't know if your Dad is "still with us" but I know he was smiling while you wrote that.


----------



## clkelley

Morning all!!  Haven't been by lately.  I'm sitting here on the "porch" of my camper in the Blue Ridge Mountains of North Carolina with a beautiful stream singing songs next to me.  Thought I'd say hi!!  No TV, no Cell phone, but at least the WiFi works  Thinking about going to Biltmore house today.

So who won the Ft. Wilderness jacket??  I got outbid, but also got busy and wasn't paying attention.


----------



## AuburnJen92

you will have to go back a couple of pages, i forgot myself...

enjoy your stay in paradise...


----------



## Rhonda

3gr8kids said:


> Hi all ~
> 
> This is nothing camping related, but because we're such a large and diverse group, I just wanted to throw it out there to see what people's opinions are.
> 
> Here's the thing.  How do you feel about kids at concerts?  Specifically, young kids.  Is there an age that's too young?  The reason I'm asking is because Jack Johnson is coming to a venue near us, and my 3 (almost 4) year old son absolutely *LOVES* him.  I guess he would be classified as "adult contemporary"? but he also did the soundtrack to one of DS's favorite movies ~ Curious George.  DS knows just about every word of every song on the soundtrack, and we only listen to it and Jack's other cd's perhaps 15 times a day.  The concert is in an open air venue, with a large grassy area where you can take blankets and lay out under the stars and listen.  I'm thinking it would be a nice family night out, but I would hate to be the mother that everyone is looking at wondering why I would bring such a young child to a night time concert.  I guess it shouldn't bother me, because I know how much my son would enjoy it, but still...................
> So, what do you all think?



I think doing something like this once in awhile is nice!  It will be a good chance to spend time as a family, and if gets a little late....oh well!  He can sleep in, in the morning!   

And, if gets too loud, or too late, you can always leave early.


----------



## VACAMPER

Congrats Shannone!! What a beauty!

Disney4Dan,  Your Dad's a tough one.

Ami, how did you get yours to bed so early?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Dan...your dads a MANIAC!!!!! And I mean that in a good way...what a die hard!!!! Its great that he's finally doing HIS thing for HIM!!!!! And how lucky is he that he's got a great family whos willing to help out....sounds like such a great family project!!!

3gr8kids.....who the hell cares what people think of you having a kid at a concert!!!!If that kid loves him some Jack Johnson, the he should get him a Jack Johnson fix!!!! J Johnson is about as innocent and tame and mellow as todays music can get without being "ol'fogey" music.

Carol...porching it next to a babbling brook.....checkin in with the DIS....man, thats the life, eh?? Lucky Lady, you!!!!


----------



## Shannone1

disney4dan said:


> Love log homes too.  Have been helping my parents work on their project this past year, and will be out there again this weekend. Here's hoping these photos come through...



What a gorgeous location.  I think it's awesome they are living out their dream.




BigDaddyRog said:


> Dont know...genetic, I guess...my mom lost her sense of smell too. Just realized about a year ago....cant smell a damn thing any more!!! I notice as I was spraying on cologne, I thought someone replaced the cologne with water!!!




I've never heard of something like that Rog.  Are you upset about it ?? Have you been to the doctor's ??  Smell is such a big part of your life, I can't imagine not being able to anymore  
[



clkelley said:


> Morning all!!  Haven't been by lately.  I'm sitting here on the "porch" of my camper in the Blue Ridge Mountains of North Carolina with a beautiful stream singing songs next to me.  Thought I'd say hi!!  No TV, no Cell phone, but at least the WiFi works  Thinking about going to Biltmore house today.



Your location sounds beautiful.  I've always wanted to check out the Biltmore, have fun


----------



## big kahuna1

Those are some SWEET pics! Man, you guys are klling me. Those pics are making my itch scratch bad now.  We purchased some property in Ky. a little over 2 years ago and have been holding off on building our Log Cabin so ya'all are gonna have to quit postin' pics!

Disney4dan...are you available when you are done with your current project?


View from front of property looking back...SWEET!







This is  view from another piece of property looking at the back of our property. They say there is a cave under that rock cliff. One of these days when gravity treats me better I will take the hike.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

clkelley said:


> I've never heard of something like that Rog.  Are you upset about it ?? Have you been to the doctor's ??  Smell is such a big part of your life, I can't imagine not being able to anymore
> [



Well......Yeah, Im a little upset about it!!! I mean.....it really sucks not being able to smell ANYTHING!!!!! I used to "lay one out" and and enjoy the manly aroma before it hit the kids' nose and know how bad the reaction was going to be...now, I just have to wing it and hope for the worst!!!! On the positive side...I NEVER have B.O. now though...well...at least not to ME!!!! People with bad breath dont really piss me off anymore.

Seriously though....no, I havent seen a doctor specificly about it, though Ive mentioned it to him on a couple of occasions, but he didnt seem very interested in it. If I HAVE to lose one of my five senses....I guess Id rather it be smell over sight or sound. I can still taste fairly well, but my taste has indeed changed since this happened. Whats scary is not knowing if somethings burning or not. And just incase anyone has ever wondered...YEP, your eyes STILL burn even when ya cant smell an onion being sliced!!! AND....smelling salts and amonia still burn the inside of your nose when inhaled........aint that weird?!?!


----------



## RvUsa

Do you guys find it interesting that we all seem to have so much in common?  Camping, love of the outdoors, log cabins, etc.  It just seems like more than a coincidence to me?!?!?

Maybe it is just me... just ignore me, it seems to work for my wife.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wives are funny like that, aint they!! I think camping and cabins and outdoors are all so closely related that they just kinda go hand in hand, along with beer and fishing....I dont really know how golf carts fit into this scenario, though!!!


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wives are funny like that, aint they!! I think camping and cabins and outdoors are all so closely related that they just kinda go hand in hand, along with beer and fishing....I dont really know how golf carts fit into this scenario, though!!!



We want to sell our 4 seater club car and buy a 6 seater.  I've seen them around campgrounds, but I can't seem to find anyplace here in MI that sells them.  If we are able to buy a new one....I want to do a nice paint job with maybe some graphics of some kind.


----------



## Shannone1

big kahuna1 said:


> Those are some SWEET pics! Man, you guys are klling me. Those pics are making my itch scratch bad now.  We purchased some property in Ky. a little over 2 years ago and have been holding off on building our Log Cabin so ya'all are gonna have to quit postin' pics!



That's a heck of a view Steve.  What is the approach like ??  Is it RV friendly ?? LOL


----------



## RvUsa

How much you want?  We have a dealer near here that sells 6 seaters.  New and used.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

3gr8kids said:


> Hi all ~
> 
> This is nothing camping related, but because we're such a large and diverse group, I just wanted to throw it out there to see what people's opinions are.
> 
> Here's the thing.  How do you feel about kids at concerts?  Specifically, young kids.  Is there an age that's too young?  The reason I'm asking is because Jack Johnson is coming to a venue near us, and my 3 (almost 4) year old son absolutely *LOVES* him.  I guess he would be classified as "adult contemporary"? but he also did the soundtrack to one of DS's favorite movies ~ Curious George.  DS knows just about every word of every song on the soundtrack, and we only listen to it and Jack's other cd's perhaps 15 times a day.  The concert is in an open air venue, with a large grassy area where you can take blankets and lay out under the stars and listen.  I'm thinking it would be a nice family night out, but I would hate to be the mother that everyone is looking at wondering why I would bring such a young child to a night time concert.  I guess it shouldn't bother me, because I know how much my son would enjoy it, but still...................
> So, what do you all think?



I'd say go for it!  Especially with it being outside!  Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> How much you want?  We have a dealer near here that sells 6 seaters.  New and used.



Really ??  Used would probably be best from a financial point of view.  Can you send me a link to the dealer ??  I've done an online search for Mi dealers and haven't come up with any that have pictures or any in stock.  Depending on the location and price, might be worth a bit of driving.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Do you guys find it interesting that we all seem to have so much in common?  Camping, love of the outdoors, log cabins, etc.  It just seems like more than a coincidence to me?!?!?
> 
> Maybe it is just me... just ignore me, it seems to work for my wife.



It think it is definitely more than a co-inki-dink!  We are all from different parts of the country, different professions, etc, etc.  The love of the outdoors is so much more deeply rooted!  All that other stuff is surface and can easily be wiped away!  What we all share kinda gets to the heart of it all!



BigDaddyRog said:


> *Wives are funny like that, aint they!! *I think camping and cabins and outdoors are all so closely related that they just kinda go hand in hand, along with beer and fishing....I dont really know how golf carts fit into this scenario, though!!!



Hey!  Wives are funny about _what _exactly????


----------



## Shannone1

Anyone else miss a certain poster and their snarky comments ??   When did he say he'd be back ??


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ya talkin about Pete? I think he said he's back on the 11th.


----------



## auntie

Donna said:


> Well i had to go back and make sure too! thats why i posted! I had to know cause ours will hit while we're in WDW next week! yay! more disney spending money, lol.



I'm jealous...be sure and post back and tell us all about it. Some of us  live through the experiences of others at FW!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Ami, how did you get yours to bed so early?



I'm really not sure!  They all piled in the closet in our den....yeah!  Don't call child protection...I didn't lock em in    It is a large closet and they decided that that was where they wanted to sleep    They got cozy and slept like babies.  I, on the otherhand, slept on the chair....not so well I might add!


----------



## RvUsa

Shannone1 said:


> Really ??  Used would probably be best from a financial point of view.  Can you send me a link to the dealer ??  I've done an online search for Mi dealers and haven't come up with any that have pictures or any in stock.  Depending on the location and price, might be worth a bit of driving.



here it is

link

How much you want for your 4 seater?  LOL, I want one, there is only 3 of us.


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> here it is
> 
> link
> 
> How much you want for your 4 seater?  LOL, I want one, there is only 3 of us.



Probably more than you are willing to drive all the way here for, lol.  I think we are going to list it at $3000 and see if we get any nibbles  It's a green club car with the back bench and folds down.

I looked at the site you sent, but the link for the inventory list is messed up.  I'll check back later with it.


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, it sent me to email when I tried.  Call them on monday.   LOL thanks for the reply on the cart, your right, a little too much for us.


----------



## disney4dan

big kahuna1 said:


> Those are some SWEET pics! Man, you guys are klling me. Those pics are making my itch scratch bad now.  We purchased some property in Ky. a little over 2 years ago and have been holding off on building our Log Cabin so ya'all are gonna have to quit postin' pics!
> 
> Disney4dan...are you available when you are done with your current project?
> 
> 
> View from front of property looking back...SWEET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is  view from another piece of property looking at the back of our property. They say there is a cave under that rock cliff. One of these days when gravity treats me better I will take the hike.



Steve, that location looks SWEET.  You have got to get started soon so you can take the time to enjoy it.  Seems like the biggest gamble in a spot with a view like that is whether you can get water without having to drill too deep (I assume that the area is remote and not on municipal water).  

The best views come with a hefty price in other matters, running electric out to my parents place is going to cost big$$$.  Five poles for overhead, then about 600 feet of underground cable to get to the house.  That equals approx $18,000 just for the wire, not including what the power company gets for putting the poles in place.  Seriously explore going off the grid if you can do it.  The new solar and/or wind generators are much more affordable, longer life span and will pay back much faster.  Let me know if you want some links to places to start exploring your options.  Also - the price of geothermal heating units have come down so low that you should consider that as well.  For a remote location, you need a well for water supply anyway so that portion of the cost is in the budget.  A guy I used to work with had to start looking at replacing his oil burner, found that he could convert to geothermal using his existing well for about $8,000.  Considering that the new furnace quotes were coming in at around $5,000, the difference for him was less than the first years cost for heating oil at $4/gal.

Let me know when you get started, maybe we can swing a weekend for a chance to set the trailer up and camp with that view!  PS - Justin has a strong back and knows how to do roofing


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thats it...I really got nuthing to say, just wanted to post the MrBean baby


----------



## g8trmom1

I spoke with the big guy before...he went to see the Yankees play last nite, had his White Castle fix, and complained how cold it was.  He leaves tonite for the U.K.  Just trying to hold the fort down here-- three kids already complaining they miss him,  and his baseball team lost this morning!  It's gonna be a long week....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

g8trmom1 said:


> I spoke with the big guy before...he went to see the Yankees play last nite, had his White Castle fix, and complained how cold it was.  He leaves tonite for the U.K.  Just trying to hold the fort down here-- three kids already complaining they miss him,  and his baseball team lost this morning!  It's gonna be a long week....



I feel ya.  My hubby leaves for Germany soon.  He travels a good bit anyway.  I have 3 girls and the first night he's gone we have a "girl" party.  As the rest of the days go on I hear more and more 'I miss daddy's'


----------



## VACAMPER

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thats it...I really got nuthing to say, just wanted to post the MrBean baby



That's just disturbing.


----------



## VACAMPER

Useless info.  Somehow I managed to have the house to myself today.  Hubby took middle daughter fishing.  Nanny stopped by and the other two went home with her.  I'm suppose to be cleaning but instead i'm eating a bowl of strawberry cheescake ice cream in my pj's doing nothing.  I could get use to this.


----------



## clkelley

I went driving along the Blue Ridge Parkway today and went to the Emerald Mine and got a bucket of rocks and came out with a few nice stones. I didn't have anything done to them yet, but may later.  Whew I'm glad I wasn't pulling the camper on some of the roads I drove today, talk about curvy and steep.  I got some great pictures on some of the overlooks.

Just finished a great potluck dinner, and now I'm just chilling under my awning with the puter and a good book. A gospel quartet is about to start a concert this evening here at the campground.  My site is close enough I can hear them right here.

I LOVE CAMPING!!!!


----------



## seabee

Ok, I am seeking help from the experts again. I am looking for the instrumental version of Hannah Montana's True Friend. Anyone know a site to go to that you can download instrumentals or karaoke songs? I don't care if it is free or not, I just need that song. My dd and her friend want to sing it in a school talent show. Thanks for any help anyone can give me!


----------



## AuburnJen92

seabee said:


> Ok, I am seeking help from the experts again. I am looking for the instrumental version of Hannah Montana's True Friend. Anyone know a site to go to that you can download instrumentals or karaoke songs? I don't care if it is free or not, I just need that song. My dd and her friend want to sing it in a school talent show. Thanks for any help anyone can give me!



There is a program that you can download that rips the audio tracks off of songs.  DH saw it at Target the other day....


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Looks like he has gas.



AuburnJen92 said:


> There is a program that you can download that rips the audio tracks off of songs.....



Sounds painful


----------



## AuburnJen92

OK, here is a 4 year-old boy for you...

All week long he has wanted to go to France to ride the Eurostar, which is out of the question, so he opted to want to ride the tri-rail train in West Palm Beach.  This is all he talked about this whole week.  Well, Saturday morning came and he decided that he was going to ride the tri-rail train (it is a commuter train from West Palm to Miami) NAKED!  He refused to put his clothes on and ran around the house (and out of the house) for about an hour and a half saying that the tri-rail train takes naked passengers.  Oh, what I am in for in a couple of years! 

I finally get him dressed, as DH was off to work.  We pick up Nana and PopPop (my parents) and drive the hour down to WPB to the station.  He then starts in on how he wants to watch the train from the car.  We were there early, so it didn't really matter, the train left at noon and it was around 11:15.  We finally get out and go to the train and he starts a death grip on my hand and won't get on the train because it is "too scary".  Thank goodness we didn't buy tickets!  It actually worked out for the best because they ended up not leaving because the first engine had a problem and they pulled everyone off the train.  I don't know if it was ever fixed because we gave up and went to Applebees and came home.  

I don't remember my sister being this fickle...wait, yes I do...


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Looks like he has gas.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds painful



Sorry, that is geek speak...it separates the vocal and audio tracks for you..


----------



## lisa8200

seabee said:


> Ok, I am seeking help from the experts again. I am looking for the instrumental version of Hannah Montana's True Friend. Anyone know a site to go to that you can download instrumentals or karaoke songs? I don't care if it is free or not, I just need that song. My dd and her friend want to sing it in a school talent show. Thanks for any help anyone can give me!



Heres a pay per song karaoke site  

http://www.karaoke-version.com/


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> Sorry, that is geek speak...it separates the vocal and audio tracks for you..



I know what you mean.... I rip occasionally, and get ripped occasionally.  Only buy tracks (or download PTP) and then burn them to CD.  Since mp3 player connects to the car, I don't burn too many anymore though.  Computers have mixing software that's really cheap now that's as good as what was available 20 years ago for tens of thousands of dollars.  Technology is amazing.  

It rained all day here and we went to Niagara Falls, but didn't see anything though.  Did eat at the Hard Rock though.  This must be the only place that there are two HRC less than a mile apart -- one in the USA and one in Canada, separated by an international border and the Niagara river.


----------



## AuburnJen92

those trees are BEAUTIFUL!  Niagra Falls is one of the places we would like to visit in the coming years.  DH needs a better job though...


----------



## des1954

Okay... summary of discussions between last night & tonight...

Shannone buys the log cabin of _everybody's dreams_,,, girls fall asleep in closet during a slumber party,,,, dan has beautiful property in ky, carol is camping in the Blue Ridge & I'm extremely jealous,,, pete's gone til 5/11, rog smells but doesn't realize it,,, Mr Baby Bean is in pain,,,, al has gas, vacamper is eating all the strawberry cheesecase ice cream and lives in a dirty house because of it,,, jen's son wants to go to France,,, Ami IS going to france,,,, and we are all going to get together to sing karaoke, somebody wants to take a little kid to a concert (I say go for it), John appears to be in a better mood today, Shannone wants a 6 seater, somebody's dad is building a log cabin, and I got to keep both my current jobs & tell Geico thanks but no thanks!!!

That pretty well sums thing up, I think!!! If I missed anyone, I'm sorry!!

Whew.... my fingers hurt!!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

des1954 said:


> Okay... summary of discussions between last night & tonight...



I'm still trying to find out the ending to Ghost Whisperer  
You didn't happen to watch it last night did you?


----------



## terri01p

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I'm still trying to find out the ending to Ghost Whisperer
> You didn't happen to watch it last night did you?




I don't watch Ghost Whisperer but I know you can watch the full episodes on CBS.com.


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Okay... summary of discussions between last night & tonight...
> 
> Shannone buys the log cabin of _everybody's dreams_,,, girls fall asleep in closet during a slumber party,,,, dan has beautiful property in ky, carol is camping in the Blue Ridge & I'm extremely jealous,,, pete's gone til 5/11, rog smells but doesn't realize it,,, Mr Baby Bean is in pain,,,, al has gas, vacamper is eating all the strawberry cheesecase ice cream and lives in a dirty house because of it,,, jen's son wants to go to France,,, Ami IS going to france,,,, and we are all going to get together to sing karaoke, somebody wants to take a little kid to a concert (I say go for it), John appears to be in a better mood today, Shannone wants a 6 seater, somebody's dad is building a log cabin, and I got to keep both my current jobs & tell Geico thanks but no thanks!!!
> 
> That pretty well sums thing up, I think!!! If I missed anyone, I'm sorry!!
> 
> Whew.... my fingers hurt!!!



Now, THAT'S a summary!


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> those trees are BEAUTIFUL! Niagra Falls is one of the places we would like to visit in the coming years. DH needs a better job though...


 
Niagara Falls is the _only _thing I miss about living in WNY. (Oh, okay, I miss my DBro & his family too, but don't tell him!)

Jen.... do save the money somehow & get to NF at least once in your life. I never realized how precious it is until I moved 1500 miles away. I can't believe I took it for granted when I lived there. A typical conversation on a day when you had nothing to do was..."Ya wanna go to the Falls today? Nah... we were just there yesterday." Can you believe it ?


----------



## AuburnJen92

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I'm still trying to find out the ending to Ghost Whisperer
> You didn't happen to watch it last night did you?



can't you also get them for your ipod as well?


----------



## des1954

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I'm still trying to find out the ending to Ghost Whisperer
> You didn't happen to watch it last night did you?


 
Sorry... that's one program I haven't gotten into.  I'm hooked on A.I., House, Grey's Anat, Lost.


----------



## VACAMPER

seabee said:


> Ok, I am seeking help from the experts again. I am looking for the instrumental version of Hannah Montana's True Friend. Anyone know a site to go to that you can download instrumentals or karaoke songs? I don't care if it is free or not, I just need that song. My dd and her friend want to sing it in a school talent show. Thanks for any help anyone can give me!



Is it not on the Hannah Montana karaoke cd?


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> can't you also get them for your ipod as well?



Not only download it but buy a Ghost Whisperer Ipod too!  That's amazing


GW Ipod


----------



## seabee

AuburnJen92 said:


> There is a program that you can download that rips the audio tracks off of songs.  DH saw it at Target the other day....




Thanks, maybe I will take a trip to Target tomorrow.


----------



## seabee

VACAMPER said:


> Is it not on the Hannah Montana karaoke cd?




Nope, everyother song is though Figures.


----------



## VACAMPER

Yeah, i just finally found my daughters and its the one missing song.  Sorry, hope you find it.  They always make it hard on us moms.


----------



## seabee

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I'm still trying to find out the ending to Ghost Whisperer
> You didn't happen to watch it last night did you?




Prof. Paine's wife was the ghost. A girl from his past said her son was his, Paine's late wife took that badly. Turns out Billie Jean was not his lover, and the boy was not his son. Actually she was his lover, but the kid is not his son.   Anyway, the late wife was mad because he had taken to the boy and when she was alive she REALLY wanted kids and he didn't, then she died. They worked the whole thing out, and made Melinda realize that time doesn't go on forever, she tells Jim that she wants to try and have a baby. Then Carl, someone she has had researching info on her father, brings her a folder with not much info, while he is talking to her something(or someone)takes over him and rights down some numbers. She asks Carl what the numbers are and he doesn't have any idea nor does he remember writing them. That is how it ended. Next weeks looks good though. Her father comes back to life or something. It looked suspensful.


----------



## seabee

VACAMPER said:


> Yeah, i just finally found my daughters and its the one missing song.  Sorry, hope you find it.  They always make it hard on us moms.




And they wonder why I have to come on here and make the world go away!


----------



## VACAMPER

seabee said:


> And they wonder why I have to come on here and make the world go away!



That's a BIG 10-4. I hear ya!


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> OK, here is a 4 year-old boy for you...
> 
> Well, Saturday morning came and he decided that he was going to ride the tri-rail train (it is a commuter train from West Palm to Miami) NAKED!  He refused to put his clothes on and ran around the house (and out of the house) for about an hour and a half saying that the tri-rail train takes naked passengers.
> 
> I don't remember my sister being this fickle...wait, yes I do...




 I am cracking up over here !!



des1954 said:


> Okay... summary of discussions between last night & tonight...
> 
> That pretty well sums thing up, I think!!! If I missed anyone, I'm sorry!!
> 
> Whew.... my fingers hurt!!!



You are getting really good at those


----------



## VACAMPER

des1954 said:


> Okay... summary of discussions between last night & tonight...
> 
> Shannone buys the log cabin of _everybody's dreams_,,, girls fall asleep in closet during a slumber party,,,, dan has beautiful property in ky, carol is camping in the Blue Ridge & I'm extremely jealous,,, pete's gone til 5/11, rog smells but doesn't realize it,,, Mr Baby Bean is in pain,,,, al has gas, vacamper is eating all the strawberry cheesecase ice cream and lives in a dirty house because of it,,, jen's son wants to go to France,,, Ami IS going to france,,,, and we are all going to get together to sing karaoke, somebody wants to take a little kid to a concert (I say go for it), John appears to be in a better mood today, Shannone wants a 6 seater, somebody's dad is building a log cabin, and I got to keep both my current jobs & tell Geico thanks but no thanks!!!
> 
> That pretty well sums thing up, I think!!! If I missed anyone, I'm sorry!!
> 
> Whew.... my fingers hurt!!!



Nice summary.  I did finally force myself to clean since my DD3's birthday party is tomm.  So i cleaned so everyone can come over tomm. to trash it.  I've had to do this 2 weekends in a row.  I guess that's what i get for having 2 spring babies.


----------



## Shannone1

Ami- my kids love to sleep in closets too.  They each have their own little cubby closet and I came home one night last month after a night out with my friends to find them each sleeping in their closets.  They call it inside camping, lol


----------



## VACAMPER

I wish my closets were big enough to sleep in.  I have a walkin in my bedroom but there's way to much junk. I would probably lose a kid or have a severe injury.


----------



## VACAMPER

Since it seems to be women on here tonight, Let's talk weight loss.  Should or should i not restart weight watchers on Mon?  Not tomm. I'm having cake and ice cream.


----------



## seabee

Shannone, my DD has the same princess pillow as your DD. My youngest sleeps everywhere. I have found her in some of the weirdest places. The latest was on the landing of our stairs. I just don't get it, that can't be comfy. I'm surprised she hasn't thought of sleeping in the closet.

VACAMPER-Did WW work for you before? I need to get into something. I went shopping and had to try on some pants. I actually bought a size smaller, but I caught a glimpse in the mirror    I need to do something before we come down to disney and my kids want me to swim with them, and it is hot as hadies and I want to be in shorts and tank tops.


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> Since it seems to be women on here tonight, Let's talk weight loss.  Should or should i not restart weight watchers on Mon?  Not tomm. I'm having cake and ice cream.




WW is a great program.  I lost 90 pounds 3 years ago by counting my calories and working out 4/5 times a week.  I was sooooo happy.  Then we went on a cruise vacation and fell off the wagon.  By the time we got home we decided to pick it up again in the fall.  Then it seemed like it was one thing after another and slowly but surely I gained back 50 pounds !! We are back to eating healthy again but I am not working out like I should be.  I really need to get back to it again.  I hate the fact that I can't wear the cute clothes I had bought.  I WILL get back to it...it's just tough to get going again !!!!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Yes, WW worked for me.  I lost 58 pounds and was 2 pds. from my goal weight.  the holidays came and i quit going.  I've gained 30pds back and don't want to gain anymore.  I worked to hard to get it off.  Maybe we should start a weightloss thread.  Everyone could weigh in once a wk.  That way we could be held accountable.


----------



## VACAMPER

Wow Shannone! 90 pounds thats great.  It's so hard to get back on track.


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> Yes, WW worked for me.  I lost 58 pounds and was 2 pds. from my goal weight.  the holidays came and i quit going.  I've gained 30pds back and don't want to gain anymore.  I worked to hard to get it off.  Maybe we should start a weightloss thread.  Everyone could weigh in once a wk.  That way we could be held accountable.



I'm in.   Friday morning's always worked well for me.  We allowed ourselves one meal a week where we could have whatever we wanted so we would usually make it Friday night, that way we had all week to work it off.

I know there is a weight loss DIS board, but I don't know those people.  Would be more fun to do it here.  We could just do a quick post on Friday mornings reporting how we did that week.  Don't even have to give your weight....just how much you gained/lost.  If we started now...I could be back to my cute clothes by Christmas when I meet some of you


----------



## VACAMPER

Fridays is when i like to weigh in also.  I usually had Sat. as a cheat day.  Well, it's a go then.  I'll start a thread on Mon. so everyone can prepare themselves and we'll have our first weigh in on Fri.  Then the following Fri. we can start posting our losses.  This is great!  I'd rather do it on the camping board with those we know.


----------



## seabee

That would be cool. My mom did this thing called Lighten Me. Last year her team won 1st place, and this year they got 3rd out of the whole state. She has lost a lot of weight, I don't know exactly. I would like to loose 50lbs. I think it would be fun to have a weight loss group. It would make me do it too since I would have to report.    SELF magazine had a thing online too that had weight loss stuff. I will have to go look at it.


----------



## seabee

Yeah, I'm excited. Hey then if we can go to the girls weekend, we will be a bunch of Dis Hotties!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Well, that's 3 of us.  that's a good start.


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> That would be cool. My mom did this thing called Lighten Me. Last year her team won 1st place, and this year they got 3rd out of the whole state. She has lost a lot of weight, I don't know exactly. I would like to loose 50lbs. I think it would be fun to have a weight loss group. It would make me do it too since I would have to report.    SELF magazine had a thing online too that had weight loss stuff. I will have to go look at it.



I'd like to lose 50 pounds too.  I am never going to be a size 6 again....but I would just like to be healthy and feel good about myself.   

I don't know if we will be able to start a thread about weight loss since they seem to be cracking down on non topic threads.   If not, maybe we can do an e-mail support loop and post our weekly results in the chit-chat thread.


----------



## VACAMPER

seabee said:


> Yeah, I'm excited. Hey then if we can go to the girls weekend, we will be a bunch of Dis Hotties!!!



When is girls weekend.  I may need to sign up for that.  That could be a reward gift to ourselves for hitting goal. And this time keeping it off.


----------



## VACAMPER

Shannone1 said:


> I'd like to lose 50 pounds too.  I am never going to be a size 6 again....but I would just like to be healthy and feel good about myself.
> 
> I don't know if we will be able to start a thread about weight loss since they seem to be cracking down on non topic threads.   If not, maybe we can do an e-mail support loop and post our weekly results in the chit-chat thread.



We'll work something out. God knows i'll need the support.


----------



## seabee

Yeah we could do it in the chit chat thread, unless we could somehow tie it in with the fort, buy being the fort weightloss group or something.


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> Well, that's 3 of us.  that's a good start.



Well, I will have to get started tomorrow since I have been really bad today.  I also better finish up my movie snacks tonight so I am NOT tempted tomorrow, lol.  I will weigh in Monday morning to see where I stand (gulp) and report in on Friday if I've lost anything.

My 14 yr old DD, Katie would also like to participate.  She wants to lose about 20 pounds.  She has that puberty belly she wants to lose and wants to start working out with me and watch what she is eating.  So I can report for both of us.


----------



## VACAMPER

Weight loss for wild womens weekend at the fort.


----------



## seabee

April of 09, I can't remember the exact dates, somewhere around the 16th. There is a thread about it.


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> Yeah we could do it in the chit chat thread, unless we could somehow tie it in with the fort, buy being the fort weightloss group or something.



Friends of the Fort weight loss group ???    I don't know if Rhonda reads this thread very often....maybe we could send her a PM about it ??


----------



## seabee

Sounds good, and good luck to you all. My poor DD is 9 and is already starting that puberty stuff. She is so self consious about her weight, she wants to start walking with me too. I am so excited to do this with you guys, I really need something to light a fire under my butt.


----------



## VACAMPER

I think i'll go ahead and get started on Mon. as well.  Why waste another week.

Good for your daughter Shannone.  I need to be a better role model for my girls as well.


----------



## seabee

Shannone1 said:


> Friends of the Fort weight loss group ???    I don't know if Rhonda reads this thread very often....maybe we could send her a PM about it ??



Good idea


----------



## seabee

VACAMPER said:


> I think i'll go ahead and get started on Mon. as well.  Why waste another week.
> 
> Good for your daughter Shannone.  I need to be a better role model for my girls as well.



Me too, I tell mine not to snack all the time, and I just hid my snack when I heard my dd coming down stairs. I will start Monday too.


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> Me too, I tell mine not to snack all the time, and I just hid my snack when I heard my dd coming down stairs. I will start Monday too.



Great !!  We may not lose much by the first Friday, but no sense putting it off anymore, right ??     This will be fun.  We can share low-cal recipes, workout tips, frustrations and temptations, etc.


----------



## VACAMPER

It's hard  to watch my daughter struggle with the same issues i've always faced.  My oldest has a belly, skinny legs and arms.  She is so self consious of her belly.  My middle daughter is all arms and legs a skinny little thing.  Just like her daddy.  6ft 7in 180pds. (he's a real brusier)  My 3 year old in just right for now.  Makes it hard with the older one.


----------



## seabee

My oldest is built just like me(poor thing) I really feel for her because I remember what it was like. I wasn't big, but not small and cute either. My youngest is just a skinny thing and she eats crap non stop. I don't know where she came from.


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> It's hard my daughter struggle with the same issues i've always faced.  My oldest has a belly, skinny legs and arms.  She is so self consious of her belly.  My middle daughter is all arms and legs a skinny little thing.  Just like her daddy.  6ft 7in 180pds. (he's a real brusier)  My 3 year old in just right for now.  Makes it hard with the older one.



My girls are the SAME way...oldest has the belly, middle dd is skinny and can wear anything.  Doesn't help that little sis is also popular, cute and good at singing/dancing.  My older dd is always competing it seems.  She has the biggest heart of anyone I know and is a talented musician.  But she is self conscience about the way she looks and really wants to get rid of her babyfat.  She starts high school in September so this would be AWESOME for her !!


----------



## VACAMPER

Life's not fair,  My Dh eats junk and eats out constantly and never gains an ounce.  I've seen him sit down and eat 2 whoppers and fries.  I just don't get.  He says he works it off but i know better.


----------



## terri01p

You can count me in with the weight loss...I've started two weeks ago and have lost 8 pounds...need to lose about 50...


----------



## VACAMPER

I'm so excited.  This is just what i needed to get out of my slump.


----------



## Shannone1

How odd is it that all 3 of us have the same issues with the older/younger daughters ??


----------



## VACAMPER

terri01p said:


> You can count me in with the weight loss...I've started two weeks ago and have lost 8 pounds...need to lose about 50...



Good for you.   No fair though you got a head start. lol


----------



## terri01p

Went out tonight and ate Mexican, I'm sure that put back on about two pounds.


----------



## VACAMPER

Odd isn't it.  Motivating also.  We can help these girls now so their not us in 20 years.


----------



## Shannone1

terri01p said:


> You can count me in with the weight loss...I've started two weeks ago and have lost 8 pounds...need to lose about 50...



Welcome !!  Do you have 50 MORE you want to lose ??  If so that is 3 of us with a 50 lb. goal


----------



## terri01p

To be honest I could really use to lose about 55 more pounds....oh that sounds so scary !


----------



## VACAMPER

You can do it!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

I think we scared all the men off tonight.


----------



## terri01p

Young adults lose weight so fast, it seems it just drops off of them if they set their minds to it....not like me I have to really suffer !


----------



## seabee

Well, if I wanted to get back to the weight I was when I got married I would need to loose 65 lbs. I will stick with 50, I think it is more realistic for me. I hope.


----------



## seabee

VACAMPER said:


> I think we scared all the men off tonight.




I know, where are they all? Must be out, gettin lit, as they say. We will hear all about it tomorrow.


----------



## VACAMPER

I don't think i'll ever be what i was when i got married.  My husband probably wishes that i could.


----------



## terri01p

seabee said:


> Well, if I wanted to get back to the weight I was when I got married I would need to loose 65 lbs. I will stick with 50, I think it is more realistic for me. I hope.




50 pounds is what I'm going for now...not my perfect weight, there's not enough days in a year for that...hehe


----------



## VACAMPER

I hope i'm as motivated on Mon. morning as i am now.  By fri. i'll just be grouchy.

What weight loss programs are you guys thinking of using?


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> I think we scared all the men off tonight.




ROFL....I think you're right !!  




seabee said:


> Well, if I wanted to get back to the weight I was when I got married I would need to loose 65 lbs. I will stick with 50, I think it is more realistic for me. I hope.



I have found it is better to be realistic rather than set yourself up for "failure".  Set a reasonable goal based on what size you think you could maintain.  Size is more important than numbers on the scale, kwim ??  It's almost impossible for women in their 30's to obtain the old standard based on your height/age.  I'd weigh like 115 pounds and that just ain't gonna happen  I weighed more than that when I was a healthy size 6.  I've always weighed more than people thought.  I just carry it differently I guess.


----------



## terri01p

I have a treadmill that I've just cleaned off after 3 years, God where am I going to put all these cloths now...hehe


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> I hope i'm as motivated on Mon. morning as i am now.  By fri. i'll just be grouchy.
> 
> What weight loss programs are you guys thinking of using?



I didn't follow a program before and probably won't now.  I just simply ate less and worked out more.  I kept it under 1500 calories a day and got my heart rate up for one hour a day, five days a week doing some type of workout.  I like to do cardio/weight training during Ellen at 10:00am


----------



## VACAMPER

Throw them out!  Your gonna need smaller ones anyways.


----------



## VACAMPER

When i lost the 58pds.  I was doing weight watchers.  I hit the treadmill 5 days a week sometimes 6 and tried to do weights every other day.  I have to work out.  Dieting alone doesn't work for me.


----------



## terri01p

Well as for me I'm not going to do a program either, I have done them to death, my plans are walking EVERY day ( right now I can only do about a mile and a half ) and eating right.

My doctor gave me a diet to follow that looks pretty reasonable. I followed it last week, but I had to break it off for the weekend, I have out of town company and I must entertain them with food...lol.


----------



## VACAMPER

How else is there to entertain?


----------



## seabee

I think I am just going to eat right and step up my excercising. I honestly feel that is what I need to do. I loose weight when we go to Disney and we eat WAAAAYYY more then we ever do at home. But we walk, and walk, and walk, and I sometimes push my DH in his chair. So if I can just really get my butt moving I think I will do ok.


----------



## VACAMPER

Well ladies, i'm really excited!  I think though i'm gonna call it a night.  I'm going to have a busy day of eating tomm. so i better rest up.  Can't wait to hear everyone's report on Fri.  I hope more people join in.  Goodnight Girls!


----------



## terri01p

Exercise is the key to losing weight for me, I'm so lazy. If I can just keep up walking I think I will lose, I won't do any type of weights at this point.

I'm pooped just talking about it.


----------



## terri01p

VACAMPER said:


> Well ladies, i'm really excited!  I think though i'm gonna call it a night.  I'm going to have a busy day of eating tomm. so i better rest up.  Can't wait to hear everyone's report on Fri.  I hope more people join in.  Goodnight Girls!



HEHe I hear that...goodnight ,I'm going to go take a bathe myself  and eat a small slice of pie to celebrate a health new me...lol


----------



## seabee

Good night, and good luck!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

terri01p said:


> I don't watch Ghost Whisperer but I know you can watch the full episodes on CBS.com.



Where? I've never seen the full episodes on cbs.com. I have watched the Webisodes "The Other Side" and promos and other clips but maybe I'm not looking in the right place


----------



## terri01p

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Where? I've never seen the full episodes on cbs.com. I have watched the Webisodes "The Other Side" and promos and other clips but maybe I'm not looking in the right place




Ok sorry, like I said I don't watch this show but I have seen it many times on CBS.com under shows. I do know they have recaps, so maybe that will help you. Sorry.


----------



## mrsgus06

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Where? I've never seen the full episodes on cbs.com. I have watched the Webisodes "The Other Side" and promos and other clips but maybe I'm not looking in the right place





seabee said:


> Prof. Paine's wife was the ghost. A girl from his past said her son was his, Paine's late wife took that badly. Turns out Billie Jean was not his lover, and the boy was not his son. Actually she was his lover, but the kid is not his son.   Anyway, the late wife was mad because he had taken to the boy and when she was alive she REALLY wanted kids and he didn't, then she died. They worked the whole thing out, and made Melinda realize that time doesn't go on forever, she tells Jim that she wants to try and have a baby. Then Carl, someone she has had researching info on her father, brings her a folder with not much info, while he is talking to her something(or someone)takes over him and rights down some numbers. She asks Carl what the numbers are and he doesn't have any idea nor does he remember writing them. That is how it ended. Next weeks looks good though. Her father comes back to life or something. It looked suspensful.



here ya go!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

seabee said:


> Prof. Paine's wife was the ghost. A girl from his past said her son was his, Paine's late wife took that badly. Turns out Billie Jean was not his lover, and the boy was not his son. Actually she was his lover, but the kid is not his son.   Anyway, the late wife was mad because he had taken to the boy and when she was alive she REALLY wanted kids and he didn't, then she died. They worked the whole thing out, and made Melinda realize that time doesn't go on forever, she tells Jim that she wants to try and have a baby. Then Carl, someone she has had researching info on her father, brings her a folder with not much info, while he is talking to her something(or someone)takes over him and rights down some numbers. She asks Carl what the numbers are and he doesn't have any idea nor does he remember writing them. That is how it ended. Next weeks looks good though. Her father comes back to life or something. It looked suspensful.



*Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!* 

I saw up to the point where Melinda called for the father's name on the birth certificate and I was itching to know if the brainiac kid was his son, the blonde hair and smart wit made me think it very well could be.

I remember Kate (Paine's wife) from a previous episode and she never crossed over and I wondered if she did this time....I thought she may have teamed with the darkside.  

I'm so glad Melinda finally agreed to have a baby. 

I was also itching to find out if she found any info on her father...so I guess we will find out in the next couple of episodes  

Thanks again!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

mrsgus06 said:


> here ya go!



Thank you for pointing out Seabee's post.  That was exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

terri01p said:


> Ok sorry, like I said I don't watch this show but I have seen it many times on CBS.com under shows. I do know they have recaps, so maybe that will help you. Sorry.



No problem.   I just thought I was looking in the wrong place. I know NBC.com had complete episodes of Heroes back when I was hooked on it and I figured CBS.com would have shows on their's too. I'm notorious about not finding content on websites which is ironic because I do web publishing


----------



## des1954

VACAMPER said:


> Nice summary. I did finally force myself to clean since my DD3's birthday party is tomm. So i cleaned so everyone can come over tomm. to trash it. I've had to do this 2 weekends in a row. I guess that's what i get for having 2 spring babies.


 
Okay... take it from an old pro at these things....  just make the house look good without killing yourself to do it.  Then after all is said and done, and the house is properly trashed, and only then, do the really intense cleaning!  I learned this after many, many events that were held at my house - for just the reason you sited.  Why make everything spotless when it's only going to be dirtied by your party??

If anyone complains or makes a comment - hand them some cleaning implements and thank them for offering to clean!!


----------



## des1954

Okay... summary from Sat night at about 9:30 to Sun morning about 7:15...

Women take over, chase men away from board,  and talk about....

daughters, more kids in closets (cute pics, Shannone), girls weekend at FtW - April 09, bribing Rhonda (cause she's a girl & will go along with whatever the girls want), weight loss plans - 50lbs loss seems to be agreeable with everyone, naming a weight loss thread but tying it into "Camping at FtW".

How about this for a name??

Fort Fiend Fatties transforming into Fabulous Fort Fiend Hotties??

Transformers are a hot thing again, are they not??? 

I'm a girl, and I'm joining the club!


----------



## RvUsa

You guys are more than welcome to start your weight loss thread on my board if you like.  Just a thought.


----------



## g8trmom1

I spoke with Pete...his flight from Tampa to London was late, so he missed his connecting flight to Paris...he was not a happy camper.....They were trying to get him on another flight.


----------



## VACAMPER

RvUsa said:


> You guys are more than welcome to start your weight loss thread on my board if you like.  Just a thought.



Thanks John that would have been great but i see Rhonda has started a weight loss thread.  I have been referring some of our camping friends to your site.  I hope their checking in.

Hope gatordad makes it to Paris.


----------



## AuburnJen92

g8trmom1 said:


> I spoke with Pete...his flight from Tampa to London was late, so he missed his connecting flight to Paris...he was not a happy camper.....They were trying to get him on another flight.



Yikes!  How far did you have to hold the phone away from your ear?


----------



## ntsammy5

Well, John.  Looks like a Pennsylvania Eastern Coference Final.  Nice goal by Hossa.


  Just saw the replay.  That was off sides!  I hate the Rangers though


----------



## RvUsa

The PENS WIN!!! 

Bring on the broad street bullies!   

Thanks Al.  At least 1 thing has gone right for me this week!


----------



## ntsammy5

that car seats expire?  I just learned that.

http://babyproducts.about.com/b/2006/07/12/reader-question-do-car-seats-expire.htm


----------



## Rhonda

ntsammy5 said:


> that car seats expire?  I just learned that.
> 
> http://babyproducts.about.com/b/2006/07/12/reader-question-do-car-seats-expire.htm



Wow!  That's new to me too!


----------



## stacktester

Wow, I go away for 2 days and it takes me an hour to catch up on just this thread. My uncle, cousin and 2 of my neighbors went up to Durhamtown near Athens,GA this weekend to ride 4 wheelers. This place is about 8,500 acres of wooded riding trails. The drought made it dusty but it was still a good weekend. The update Debbie gave was all I really needed lol. Congrats to Shannone on the log cabin. 

We rented a cabin up there for $75 a night. It was pretty comparable to the FW cabin size but more rustic as they're homemade. We had 5 beds in one room (2 sets of bunk beds and a queen) I highly recommend not doing this again lol. I was awake both nights at 0300 to hear syncronized snoring. I missed my 5'er being there because I could just shut my door and wala silence lol. It took us about $150 less in fuel by renting the cabin plus it took a shorter time to travel. I know it sounds dumb,(because fuel never goes back down) but if fuel ever goes back down I may take the camper back. My only trip report is there was a lot of bull smack talk, fun riding hundreds of miles of trails, sore butt, good food and did I mention snoring. Note to self, pack those nose strips next time.  Hope everybody had a good weekend.

Oh, I forgot, lots and lots of beer consumed. How in the world did I forget the most important part? DUHHHHHHHH


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> Wow, I go away for 2 days and it takes me an hour to catch up on just this thread. My uncle, cousin and 2 of my neighbors went up to Durhamtown near Athens,GA this weekend to ride 4 wheelers. This place is about 8,500 acres of wooded riding trails. The drought made it dusty but it was still a good weekend. The update Debbie gave was all I really needed lol. Congrats to Shannone on the log cabin.
> 
> We rented a cabin up there for $75 a night. It was pretty comparable to the FW cabin size but more rustic as they're homemade. We had 5 beds in one room (2 sets of bunk beds and a queen) I highly recommend not doing this again lol. I was awake both nights at 0300 to hear syncronized snoring. I missed my 5'er being there because I could just shut my door and wala silence lol. It took us about $150 less in fuel by renting the cabin plus it took a shorter time to travel. I know it sounds dumb,(because fuel never goes back down) but if fuel ever goes back down I may take the camper back. My only trip report is there was a lot of bull smack talk, fun riding hundreds of miles of trails, sore butt, good food and did I mention snoring. Note to self, pack those nose strips next time.  Hope everybody had a good weekend.
> 
> Oh, I forgot, lots and lots of beer consumed. How in the world did I forget the most important part? DUHHHHHHHH



Man, I was wondering where you were...glad you had a great time...


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> that car seats expire?  I just learned that.
> 
> http://babyproducts.about.com/b/2006/07/12/reader-question-do-car-seats-expire.htm



Holly crap!  I never knew that.  I guess I will have to go and look at mine.  Geesh!


----------



## VACAMPER

I knew carseats expire.  Doesn't make sense to me.  If their safe when you buy them how can that change in a couple of years if it's the same product.


----------



## Shannone1

stacktester said:


> The update Debbie gave was all I really needed lol. Congrats to Shannone on the log cabin.
> 
> Thank you !!
> 
> 
> We rented a cabin up there for $75 a night. It was pretty comparable to the FW cabin size but more rustic as they're homemade. We had 5 beds in one room (2 sets of bunk beds and a queen) I highly recommend not doing this again lol. I was awake both nights at 0300 to hear syncronized snoring. I missed my 5'er being there because I could just shut my door and wala silence lol. It took us about $150 less in fuel by renting the cabin plus it took a shorter time to travel. I know it sounds dumb,(because fuel never goes back down) but if fuel ever goes back down I may take the camper back. My only trip report is there was a lot of bull smack talk, fun riding hundreds of miles of trails, sore butt, good food and did I mention snoring. Note to self, pack those nose strips next time.  Hope everybody had a good weekend.
> 
> Oh, I forgot, lots and lots of beer consumed. How in the world did I forget the most important part? DUHHHHHHHH



Sounds like a fun weekend.   I have a hard time sleeping in the same room as snorers.  I like my own space too.  I'd be sleeping in the motorhome next to the cabin, lol  



VACAMPER said:


> I knew carseats expire.  Doesn't make sense to me.  If their safe when you buy them how can that change in a couple of years if it's the same product.




Because the car seat industry wants to make even MORE money from people.


----------



## Shannone1

Quiet day around here...

We went to a swimming birthday party today.  The kids all had fun and I had fun with my friends just hanging out. 

Now I'm just getting ready to make some low cal popcorn and watch Desperate Housewives


----------



## ftwildernessguy

VACAMPER said:


> I knew carseats expire.  Doesn't make sense to me.  If their safe when you buy them how can that change in a couple of years if it's the same product.



Lucky for me my kids expired before the car seats did.  My son is now 6'2" and doesn't even come close to fitting in the car seat.


----------



## g8trmom1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Yikes!  How far did you have to hold the phone away from your ear?




It gets better....*they lost his luggage*!!!!!  So he's needs to find something to wear since things get started tomorow morning!!!  They are giving him $$ to do so, but still!  
Actually, Pete is a relatively calm guy, he takes it all so well.   So many of my friends husbands' would have had a nervous breakdown back in London.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Shannone1 said:


> Welcome !!  Do you have 50 MORE you want to lose ??  If so that is 3 of us with a 50 lb. goal





Shannone1 said:


> ROFL....I think you're right !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found it is better to be realistic rather than set yourself up for "failure".  Set a reasonable goal based on what size you think you could maintain.  Size is more important than numbers on the scale, kwim ??  It's almost impossible for women in their 30's to obtain the old standard based on your height/age.  I'd weigh like 115 pounds and that just ain't gonna happen  I weighed more than that when I was a healthy size 6.  I've always weighed more than people thought.  I just carry it differently I guess.




I'm in if it's okay with you all!!  I need to lose between 40-50, too.  Although, I REALLY don't see it happening considering I *have* to have my M&M's every night.  Do they make them in low-cal??    I guess I'll just have to work out twice as much because I don't see myself giving them up.  Hey, a girl needs her fix, okay?

My DD's are the same as yours - older one is built just like I was at her age - not overweight, but curvy and solid.  My 2nd DD (I *swear* she's got the tape worm or somethin - she eats more than my DH - no lie), is nothing but skinny, all arms and legs.

I've always weighed more than people guess, too.  My DH tells them I'm just dense.  Yeah - Mr. Funny, LOL.  My doc always checks the scale twice because he can't believe the actual number, either.  Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing?

Anyway, count me in for the weight loss group, and also for the last day of the DIS girls gone wild weekend (we arrive on the 19th).  WAHOOO!


----------



## kc5grw

Shannone1 said:


> Because the car seat industry wants to make even MORE money from people.


 
I think expirations on car seats have a lot to do with the presumed environmental conditions that a car seat will be subjected to over its life. Plastics in general do not take to kindly to heat; car seats get left in cars most of the time so experience the extremes in heat and cold. All plastics will deteriorate over time even in good conditions. Enough of that. 

It looks like a lot of folks here are interested in losing some weight. I gotta do that to. But right now I'm hungry, in a hotel room south of the Raleigh-Durham airport. I think Taco Bell sounds good. 

Aren't them GPS thingys da'bomb. I got one with my rental. Way cool man. I've been all over the place here today without getting lost and it's the first time I've ever been here. 

Off to the TB.


----------



## AuburnJen92

g8trmom1 said:


> It gets better....*they lost his luggage*!!!!!  So he's needs to find something to wear since things get started tomorow morning!!!  They are giving him $$ to do so, but still!
> Actually, Pete is a relatively calm guy, he takes it all so well.   So many of my friends husbands' would have had a nervous breakdown back in London.



I also have the calm hubby.  If that happened to me, they would be prescribing me blood pressure medicine and nitroglycerin!  I hope he can find some clothes that he would like to wear.  Europe is so different.  I remember being there and saying to myself, "OMG people wear this crap?"


----------



## djblu883

I collect Disney Posters, Pins, Snowglobes and Jim SHore Carvings., figurines and other STUFF..anyone?


----------



## des1954

djblu883 said:


> I collect Disney Posters, Pins, Snowglobes and Jim SHore Carvings., figurines and other STUFF..anyone?


 
I have a TON of coffee mugs I've collected over the years (lots of years) from WDW!  Right now they are packed away in a storage unit because I have no place to display them.  I think I'll pull them out of storage one day & just use them; or sell them on e-bay.  I also have a lot of bisque figurines.  I quit buying t-shirts when they became very cheezy in quality. I do have pins, but not a lot - maybe 15-20.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> Wow, I go away for 2 days and it takes me an hour to catch up on just this thread. My uncle, cousin and 2 of my neighbors went up to Durhamtown near Athens,GA this weekend to ride 4 wheelers. This place is about 8,500 acres of wooded riding trails. The drought made it dusty but it was still a good weekend. The update Debbie gave was all I really needed lol. Congrats to Shannone on the log cabin.
> 
> We rented a cabin up there for $75 a night. It was pretty comparable to the FW cabin size but more rustic as they're homemade. We had 5 beds in one room (2 sets of bunk beds and a queen) I highly recommend not doing this again lol. I was awake both nights at 0300 to hear syncronized snoring. I missed my 5'er being there because I could just shut my door and wala silence lol. It took us about $150 less in fuel by renting the cabin plus it took a shorter time to travel. I know it sounds dumb,(because fuel never goes back down) but if fuel ever goes back down I may take the camper back. My only trip report is there was a lot of bull smack talk, fun riding hundreds of miles of trails, sore butt, good food and did I mention snoring. Note to self, pack those nose strips next time.  Hope everybody had a good weekend.
> 
> Oh, I forgot, lots and lots of beer consumed. How in the world did I forget the most important part? DUHHHHHHHH




ANOTHER VACATION !!!!
this just illustrates what I have been saying, I really dont think you have a job, like some others on this board, I think you are a professional bum.


----------



## djblu883

des1954 said:


> I have a TON of coffee mugs I've collected over the years (lots of years) from WDW!  Right now they are packed away in a storage unit because I have no place to display them.  I think I'll pull them out of storage one day & just use them; or sell them on e-bay.  I also have a lot of bisque figurines.  I quit buying t-shirts when they became very cheezy in quality. I do have pins, but not a lot - maybe 15-20.



 I've had everything stored until this past weekend as my DD and DGD have been living in my home...they moved out 3 weeks ago and far away...sure miss them, BUT now I can pull my things out and display them without worry the DGD (3) will get them down to play with them and damage them....she loves her MiMi's toys and wants to play...I  bought her ,her own "collection" of toys so she didn't play with mine lol...I have a whole notebook full of pins...they are so heavy, I don't see how some people wear vests full of them!...some of the posters are old and now I'm going to frame them so I can enjoy them when I get home...before I had the rolled just waiting until I could decorate my home...(on the road full time for work )I should have enough stuff to make it interesting atleast...fun!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Whew!  I think I'm caught up!  I had a busy weekend with not enough time to devote to this board.....what was I thinking?????  Thanks Deb, for your strategically placed summaries!  

I am *so* in for the weight loss!  Just like the rst of you, my oldest DD is solid and hitting puberty and by definition, self concious!  My youngest is a mile a minute, eats like a horse and may never have weight issues!  

I want to loose 10 pounds by Europe....I've got 3 weeks.....can I do it????  I am presently very hungry....I think I'll have strawberries.


*Most importantly:*


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DD ALEXIS!!!!!!!  AND TO VACAMPER'S DD!!!!!!!


----------



## stacktester

bigdisneydaddy said:


> ANOTHER VACATION !!!!
> this just illustrates what I have been saying, I really dont think you have a job, like some others on this board, I think you are a professional bum.



I know you think I'm a loaf BDD. I'm feelin the crunch like everybody else on the fuel prices so if you see me going somewhere it's probably going to be a joint effort lol. We split fuel 4 ways and the cabin 5 ways as my cousin drove up alone. There was a time when it wasn't a problem to hook up the camper and go for a weekend to ride 4 wheelers or to FW but it's just crazy with the fuel prices. I don't think I'm alone when it comes to ways to make a trip more reasonable. It makes me wonder if things will come back anytime soon. Lowering fuel prices I think would do more to stimulate the economy than the tax rebate. The tax rebate is a one time deal and will be spent quickly. Lower fuel would make people feel better about getting on the road to spend money. I wonder if WDW will run any specials at the fort this year even at the peak times to lure business.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## stacktester

BTW Scott, I cooked 4 pork tenderloins on charcoal Saturday that turned out great. I didn't even drop em lol. I marinated them overnight in my usual dr pepper and they were so moist and tender you hardly had to use a knife. I think I figured out my heat problem. The grills at the fort have no grate to put the coals on therefore you get no heat under them. My grill does and after seeing that I figured it out. No more using the forts grils lol.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Thanks, Rog!  My birthday girl is bouncing around the living room on this big bouncy ball thing she got at her party yesterday.

Stacktester, Dr. Pepper?  Really?  That's my husbands favorite drink.  I would think it would be really sweet.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> BTW Scott, I cooked 4 pork tenderloins on charcoal Saturday that turned out great. I didn't even drop em lol. I marinated them overnight in my usual dr pepper and they were so moist and tender you hardly had to use a knife. I think I figured out my heat problem. The grills at the fort have no grate to put the coals on therefore you get no heat under them. My grill does and after seeing that I figured it out. No more using the forts grils lol.




I think I am going to buy a new Weber for home andd relegate my old one to camping duty. The grills at FW are usable but they require more charcoal and more attention than my Weber. 
Too bad fuel is so crazy high, I could come down there and teach you how us Yankees can grill


----------



## 3gr8kids

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I think I am going to buy a new Weber for home andd relegate my old one to camping duty. The grills at FW are usable but they require more charcoal and more attention than my Weber.
> Too bad fuel is so crazy high, I could come down there and teach you how us Yankees can grill



DH just bought the small Weber Spirit 210 - he loves it!


----------



## ntsammy5

3gr8kids said:


> DH just bought the small Weber Spirit 210 - he loves it!



I love mine.  Well, I like it a lot at any rate  

Ooooppps.  I have a charcoal weber though -- different model


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Too bad fuel is so crazy high, I could come down there and teach you how us Yankees can grill



You Yanks DO have an advantage over us Rebels...Ya'lls roadkill stays fresh longer'n ours!!! But, then again...thats where the cajun flavoring comes from....what dont kill only makes ya stronger!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

BigDaddyRog said:


> You Yanks DO have an advantage over us Rebels...Ya'lls roadkill stays fresh longer'n ours!!! But, then again...thats where the cajun flavoring comes from....what dont kill only makes ya stronger!!




I have 6 Confederates in my lineage and no Union, where do you suppose my allegiances lie ?   

There isnt much roadkill around, they use it in the prisons, if it was left around they would find a way to tax it anyways


----------



## beccaewert

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I have 6 Confederates in my lineage and no Union, where do you suppose my allegiances lie ?
> 
> There isnt much roadkill around, they use it in the prisons, if it was left around they would find a way to tax it anyways



your not serious are you? I mean thats hilarious if its true


----------



## Us3

Happy Birthday to vacamper's dd and polypix's dd!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Happy Birthday VACAMPER DD and PP's DD!

You know, if you marinate road kill, it cuts down on the toughness, and speaking of toughness, you always have to fight with those darn buzzards to get a piece of the meat!


----------



## Colson39

I'm not even going to try to catch up, Happy Monday all...lol


----------



## Us3

stacktester said:


> I know you think I'm a loaf BDD. I'm feelin the crunch like everybody else on the fuel prices so if you see me going somewhere it's probably going to be a joint effort lol. We split fuel 4 ways and the cabin 5 ways as my cousin drove up alone. There was a time when it wasn't a problem to hook up the camper and go for a weekend to ride 4 wheelers or to FW but it's just crazy with the fuel prices. I don't think I'm alone when it comes to ways to make a trip more reasonable. It makes me wonder if things will come back anytime soon. Lowering fuel prices I think would do more to stimulate the economy than the tax rebate. The tax rebate is a one time deal and will be spent quickly. Lower fuel would make people feel better about getting on the road to spend money. I wonder if WDW will run any specials at the fort this year even at the peak times to lure business.



I'd love to see a special like the one WDW ran in 2003.  I think it was 7 nights for 4 deal??  We stayed at GF for 8 days and 7 nights for LESS than what we had paid for 6 night at ASMo earlier that year!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Happy Birthday girls!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> I'd love to see a special like the one WDW ran in 2003.  I think it was 7 nights for 4 deal??  We stayed at GF for 8 days and 7 nights for LESS than what we had paid for 6 night at ASMo earlier that year!



I remember that! We got a great deal on the Poly in '03!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

beccaewert said:


> your not serious are you? I mean thats hilarious if its true



What part of it ?   the first part is true, the second is a product of my sardonic wit


----------



## AuburnJen92

Us3 said:


> I'd love to see a special like the one WDW ran in 2003.  I think it was 7 nights for 4 deal??  We stayed at GF for 8 days and 7 nights for LESS than what we had paid for 6 night at ASMo earlier that year!



With the gas prices like they are, I am wondering if the Florida residents are going to bail out WDW again.  I remember in 2002 and the early 80's when FL residents came in droves, and also right after the hurricanes.  

I know that going up to FW is not much more of a big deal because of gas prices because we live close, but we are seriously considering not going to football games because of the price of diesel.  We actually drove to the next town north to get 25 cents off diesel and my debit card would only authorize 75 dollars.  

I hope WDW will run the specials again, however, with the Euro so strong and the foreign jobbers coming over with the dollar so weak, I tend to doubt it.

OK, off my soapbox...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> Happy Birthday to vacamper's dd and polypix's dd!





AuburnJen92 said:


> Happy Birthday VACAMPER DD and PP's DD!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 3gr8kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday girls!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## VACAMPER

Yes, thank you.


----------



## stacktester

AuburnJen92 said:


> With the gas prices like they are, I am wondering if the Florida residents are going to bail out WDW again.  I remember in 2002 and the early 80's when FL residents came in droves, and also right after the hurricanes.
> 
> I hope WDW will run the specials again, however, with the Euro so strong and the foreign jobbers coming over with the dollar so weak, I tend to doubt it.:



I think with fuel prices being so high an incintive is going to have to be in the cards to get some people down there. Like Jen said we live close enough that it doesn't break us to go but it's still sticker shock to go from $60 to $100 or so to go. I remember Scott (BDD) saying it cost them $800 in fuel at xmas. I would freak especially knowing that would be a few hundred more today. Big company's need to remember who support them in good times and reward them when times are lean. I usually increase my prices by 5% each year but I didn't this year because of my clients loyalty. If a small guy like me can cut my bottom line and absorb this I'm sure the biggies can too.


----------



## mrsgus06

bigdisneydaddy said:


> ANOTHER VACATION !!!!
> this just illustrates what I have been saying, I really dont think you have a job, like some others on this board, I think you are a professional bum.



Hey!  I resemble that remark! 

I have always thought professional bum sounded better than just a plain bum, right?  It kind of demands respect when you place professional in front of your title! 

As for the grilling part, I can't be a good judge because I have only tried pancakes and only once.  Can't judge by pancakes alone, where was the beef?


----------



## stacktester

mrsgus06 said:


> Hey!  I resemble that remark!
> 
> I have always thought professional bum sounded better than just a plain bum, right?  It kind of demands respect when you place professional in front of your title!
> 
> As for the grilling part, I can't be a good judge because I have only tried pancakes and only once.  Can't judge by pancakes alone, where was the beef?



I feel the same way Angie. I mean it takes a lot of work to go from just bum to a professional bum. Working on getting out of work is work too. Don't hate the player hate the game.


----------



## des1954

stacktester said:


> If a small guy like me can cut my bottom line and absorb this I'm sure the biggies can too.


 
They certainly *can*, but they probably *won't*!  The damned CEO's & CIO's _need _their $10.2 million a year to survive.  It's an exclusive club that's controled by Halliburton, don't ya know!  We can't be members, because we're too considerate, Donnie! (Also, we're too poor to make any significant political contributions!)


----------



## des1954

I went to my local gas station today, went to the clerk and told him I needed 5 dollars worth of gas.  

He took my $5, farted, and handed me a receipt!!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


>


 
Ditto!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I have 6 Confederates in my lineage and no Union, where do you suppose my allegiances lie ?
> 
> There isnt much roadkill around, they use it in the prisons, if it was left around they would find a way to tax it anyways


Wail, s'good t'know dat we got sum secrit 'teligents roamin 'round up dare in yakeeville...keepin a close eye on dem yeller-bellied varmits. Never know wut dem sneaky northun folks'er upto...hail, dare ev'n trine ta steal our dang weather with all thare globular warmers!!!


----------



## big kahuna1

Gas prices? They're blaming shark attacks now on Globaloney Warming so why not gas prices. Heck, they blame everything on Globaloney Warming anyway.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Globulic Warmwings are the reason my house is a mess and explains why Im so fat and is directly related to hangovers and cobwebs.


----------



## 1goofy1

*HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO EVERYONE*


----------



## 77ed




----------



## Rhonda




----------



## RvUsa

You guys are talking about how much it cost to drive to the fort, when we went in Feb.  with Diesel at $3.65 it cost us $1200, now at $4.30 It would be almost $1500  .

Happy B day to the kids!  And this week is starting off as crappy as the last.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wine is fine, but whiskey's quicker, suicide is slow with liquor!!!


----------



## 1goofy1

RvUsa said:


> And this week is starting off as crappy as the last.



Here is a beer for you, John.  Hope that your week gets better.


----------



## ntsammy5




----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsgus06 said:


> Hey!  I resemble that remark!
> 
> I have always thought professional bum sounded better than just a plain bum, right?  It kind of demands respect when you place professional in front of your title!
> 
> As for the grilling part, I can't be a good judge because I have only tried pancakes and only once.  Can't judge by pancakes alone, where was the beef?




What... the eggs and sausage that was so warmly received at your site werent testimony enough ?     

You are right, professional demands respect


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wine is fine, but whiskey's quicker, suicide is slow with liquor!!!



Take a bottle and drown your sorrows.

Happy CINCO DE MONDAY


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Let it wash away tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCamper87

Happy Cinco de Mayo everyone!

John - Hope you are feeling better soon.  I really don't know what you are going through but I hope it gets better. 

Neat Tequilla container Rog, it's original just like you. 

I'll catch up someday.

Peace!


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks, long story short, I tried to help my 77 yr old twin Aunts out.  They have a 2nd house on a lake, owned it for 44 yrs, they need to sell it, I talked them into letting me fix it up to get more money.  Because of my health, I am slow LOL, and it is done, 1 yr later, and it is now worth less than it was last year because of the economy.  These 2 little old ladies, have never asked for anything in their life, and always done things for ANYONE else with out being asked, and I talked them into LOOSING money.  My bad luck spilled over on to them.


Also, because I have really been pushing to get it done, my pain is off the charts, and that makes me not sleep well, which makes my mood worse, which makes my pain worse, which makes me sleep less....  on and on.  I hate taking pain pills etc, cuz I know as I get older, I will need them more, and I am trying to take as few as possible, so later on, they will still work.

Ok I am done, sorry... but you asked LOL


----------



## VACAMPER

John, i'm so sorry.  I'm sure your aunts realize you were only trying to help.  They'll forgive.  Hope your pain decreases.  I'll pray for that.  Things will get better.


----------



## HappyCamper87

I do appreciate the update John.  You have been very nice to me, and I happen to care about you.  

The situation with your aunts is a lot for you to handle, but I imagine they know that you had good intentions and you certainly can not help the housing market or the economy.  I have a feeling you are bit like me and can be your own worse enemy.  I try to remind myself that it's not healthy to beat myself up all the time.  But I'm not trying to lecture or assume anything you know.  Just don't want you to feel so bad. 

I'm sorry to hear about the pain too.  I've been fortunate and have not had that king of thing to deal with but I have a dad and a hubby who have to rely on pain medicine once in a while and it is hard for them too.  I don't think anyone I know that has to take pain medication enjoys it.  

I hope you bounce back to a tolerable level of pain, if there is such a thing.   

I hope you will try to focus on all of the positive things you do, because I've personally witnessed a lot of them on this board and another board you may be familiar with  

Best wishes and good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gee John.  I hope things get better.


----------



## VACAMPER

The goodyear blimp is flying near the house.  I think its hear for a local tire company.  Kids are enjoying watching it.


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks guys, sorry to dump on ya, but you did ask LOL.  I get a little down once in a while, and this place always gets me smiling.  I know that today, is probably the best the pain will be, and tomorrow will be worse, so that is pretty hard to deal with.  

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Rhonda

RvUsa said:


> Thanks guys, sorry to dump on ya, but you did ask LOL.  I get a little down once in a while, and this place always gets me smiling.  I know that today, is probably the best the pain will be, and tomorrow will be worse, so that is pretty hard to deal with.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



That's what we're here for!  So, tomorrow, just hang out with us and we'll make you forget about the pain!  (Or help you deal with it better)


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wine is fine, but whiskey's quicker, suicide is slow with liquor!!!





lisa8200 said:


> Take a bottle and drown your sorrows.
> 
> Happy CINCO DE MONDAY





BigDaddyRog said:


> Let it wash away tomorrow.



  Oh the Classics...


----------



## lisa8200

RvUsa said:


> Thanks guys, sorry to dump on ya, but you did ask LOL.  I get a little down once in a while, and this place always gets me smiling.  I know that today, is probably the best the pain will be, and tomorrow will be worse, so that is pretty hard to deal with.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



   Sometimes you just have to get it out, and in order to facilitate you relief, BDR and myself keep it in. .


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Yeah, I been meaning to eat a bran muffin to relieve that.


----------



## 3gr8kids

John ~


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Yeah, I been meaning to eat a bran muffin to relieve that.



just make sure you stink up yo house and not the boards!!!


----------



## happy_redhead

AuburnJen92 said:


> just make sure you stink up yo house and not the boards!!!



   Oh no you didn't!


----------



## mrsgus06

bigdisneydaddy said:


> What... the eggs and sausage that was so warmly received at your site werent testimony enough ?
> 
> What?  I didn't get any eggs and sausage.  THAT WAS SKEETER, REMEMBER?  YOU LIKE HIM BETTER THAN YOU LIKE ME.   I was only on the pancake plan.......wasn't special enough for the eggs and sausage!!!!!


----------



## Shannone1

This article reminded me of my friends here...

http://news.aol.com/story/_a/man-drinks-to-his-pabst-can-coffin/20080505092009990001


----------



## kc5grw

Okay. Just got back to Dallas from Raleigh. The flight was an hour late. Don't you just love waiting in airports. I could definitely get used to flying FIRST class though.   The company I interviewed with flew me out first class. Had breakfast on the flight out there Sunday morning and dinner coming back tonight. Dinner was tortellini with gorgonzola cheese, cheesecake for dessert. This food was really good. And plenty of wine.    The the pour slobs in the back of the plane had to pay $3 if they wanted a cookie.


----------



## des1954

Here's hoping that John has a great day!

     ​


----------



## des1954

With all the beer and margaritas flowing on this board yesterday, and Rog eating bran muffins, we are our own little "global warming" factories!!


     ​


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks Deb, I mean it, everybody's thoughts mean a lot!


----------



## djblu883

I was rolling on that one! Cute!!! 
John the more you move the better off you are! I know it hurts but keep going...those joints only lock up if ya stop using them....and as you find yourself loosing with all of us you will also have less pain...I had special K for B'fast...taking a banana for a snack....


----------



## djblu883

ok I went to DL last month...won't be going back although I did love PTOC...longer!!! I have books both the official and unofficial if anyone is thinking about going...I'll gladly pass them along for free!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

John,

I know how you must be feeling right now.  I know the feeling well of screwing up despite my most sincere efforts!  I have to say, though, that *you did a good thing*!!!  Ok, yeah, the housing market tanked.  How were you to know short of having a crystal ball????  Although now, because of the work you did on your Aunts' house, you may not get extra money...true..._BUT_, while everybody else's homes are sitting for months on end on the market....THEIR house, the one YOU worked so hard on, will sell because of the extra effort!  All is not lost!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsgus06 said:


> bigdisneydaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What... the eggs and sausage that was so warmly received at your site werent testimony enough ?
> 
> What?  I didn't get any eggs and sausage.  THAT WAS SKEETER, REMEMBER?  YOU LIKE HIM BETTER THAN YOU LIKE ME.   I was only on the pancake plan.......wasn't special enough for the eggs and sausage!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH... youre special alright.
> I would love nothing better than to cook breakfast for the entire clan but events have conspired against me.
> 
> BTW.... Skeeter is "blood" I gotta take care of him first
Click to expand...


----------



## Us3

Golf cart get away...hahaha (4 mph, come on)

http://gmy.news.yahoo.com/v/7691771


----------



## HappyCamper87

des1954 said:


> Here's hoping that John has a great day!
> 
> ​



DITTO!


----------



## AuburnJen92

John, here is to hoping your day is less painful.


----------



## ntsammy5

A B-2 bomber costs almost twice what it cost to build Epcot


----------



## AuburnJen92

Is that compared to today's prices on what it would cost to build EPCOT?  I think it would be a bit closer in price....


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> Is that compared to today's prices on what it would cost to build EPCOT?  I think it would be a bit closer in price....



Nope original price.  $2B for a B-2 now -- $1.4B to build Epcot in 1982.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Ok, I have to vent. Yesterday, we got a letter from our mortgage company regarding the escrow.  They're upping our mortgage payment by about $500 b/c of a definent escrow account & b/c of some other increase (we suspect taxes).  GRRRR!!!!  So, now I have to either try to refiniance w/ someone else, sell the house (which we've only been in since July), or try to deal w/ these people & get it lowered.  I'm just sooooo frustrated and angry right now.  

Needless to say, not what I wanted to do on my vacation.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Ok, I have to vent. Yesterday, we got a letter from our mortgage company regarding the escrow.  They're upping our mortgage payment by about $500 b/c of a definent escrow account & b/c of some other increase (we suspect taxes).  GRRRR!!!!  So, now I have to either try to refiniance w/ someone else, sell the house (which we've only been in since July), or try to deal w/ these people & get it lowered.  I'm just sooooo frustrated and angry right now.
> 
> Needless to say, not what I wanted to do on my vacation.



I would suspect the taxes too. I about fell over last year when Lake County did a reassessment of our property and almost doubled our taxes. We are now paying more taxes on that little undeveloped strip of land in Florida than what we are paying for two developed properties here in Alabama.


----------



## ntsammy5

The only reason an escrow would change would be a change in taxes and/or insurance.  They probably underestimated taxes when you closed last year or you lost an exemption that the previous owner had for some reason.  Like was pointed out the assessment could have changed too -- if you're at a market value assessment, then buying the house would have provided a new market value to the assessor.  

That really stinks though.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Well, we've got the homestead for next year, so hopefully it won't change that much.  We're going to finish up the paperwork to see what they can do to lower the payment to a more manageable size.  I know the insurance didn't change b/c I just saw the paperwork on that again & it's the same price as last year.  I just got a decent raise w/ my promotion too, & now it's going to be all eaten up w/ this stupid mortgage!  Good thing the ETF market is going so good, that way I know I still have a job.  Hopefully my company will pull through with the market adjustments for our pay rates & I'll get another increase soon!

I just found out that our house is worth any where from $2000 to $22000 less than what we paid for it too.  Sure hope the market turns around soon!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

ntsammy5 said:


> The only reason an escrow would change would be a change in taxes and/or insurance.  They probably underestimated taxes when you closed last year or you lost an exemption that the previous owner had for some reason.  Like was pointed out the assessment could have changed too -- if you're at a market value assessment, then buying the house would have provided a new market value to the assessor.
> 
> That really stinks though.



I would bet it's the underestimating part.  Don't know if we're in a market value assessment area or not, but knowing Seminole County, probably.


----------



## Colson39

Seriously, I am in awe of this place.  Look what we just got in the mail from Jen (AuburnJen).  It is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS, and Beth could not get enough of it, she LOVES it.  I definitely know what he'll be wrapped in on all his Disney trips!  This will be in our family for a long time Jen, you are AWESOME!

Jen, you are an amazing woman, and I can't tell you how many blessing we just said in your honor.

I hope you don't mind me sharing this with everyone, it is unbelievable!!!

Front:






Detail:






Back:


----------



## Colson39

Ok, I was going to take a picture with Reilly laying on the blanket, but he just fell asleep and he hasn't been asleep all day according to Beth, so I don't want to wake him.

But I will take one tonight for sure and put it in this thread, so look for Reilly making another appearance later!

P.S. I do have more pictures to show you guys as well, just been so busy!!!


----------



## Shannone1

Colson39 said:


> Seriously, I am in awe of this place.  Look what we just got in the mail from Jen (AuburnJen).  It is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS, and Beth could not get enough of it, she LOVES it.  I definitely know what he'll be wrapped in on all his Disney trips!  This will be in our family for a long time Jen, you are AWESOME!



Awwww.....that was so sweet of you Jen.  Great job by the way


----------



## Us3

Jen, that is amazing!  What a beautiful gesture and gift!!!  

Fort Fiends rock!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

How do you spell "vaklempt"  ????


----------



## VACAMPER

Wow, Jen!  I almost want to have another baby. NOT! 3's enough.


----------



## VACAMPER

In case anyone has a bug to camp this weekend. I saw where the KOA's are doing their annual Camp & Care weekend.  If you say on Friday night you get Sat. free.  The money raised on Fri. night goes to support awareness for childhood cancer.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Jen.. that is beautiful!!  Hmmmmmm can I just tell you that I am pregnant cause I want one of those...LOL  But I don't want another baby!!!!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

VACAMPER said:


> In case anyone has a bug to camp this weekend. I saw where the KOA's are doing their annual Camp & Care weekend.  If you say on Friday night you get Sat. free.  The money raised on Fri. night goes to support awareness for childhood cancer.



This is what we did last year for Mother's Day. I wanted to do the Fort this year, but we may end up doing it again next year b/c Ben will be in Kindergarten.  Normally that wouldn't be a problem, but he got into the local Science, Math & Technology Magnet School, so he can only miss 10 unexcused days or he won't be eligible for next year. If this is what we do next year, maybe we'll go to the MIMS KOA.  I think that's where we're going to go this year for 4th of July (IF we can go now), if we don't get to go to the Fort.


----------



## Shannone1

We are staying at a KOA this weekend


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Jen that is so sweet.  Good job!! 

Shannone, congrats on the house! It's beautiful!

Ok, I have to go pickup my 2 hoodlins from daycare.   I'll see if I can get back on tomorrow, but not sure about that.

Then the next day we go to the fort!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Shannone1 said:


> We are staying at a KOA this weekend



Happy Camping Shannone!


----------



## 77ed

For those of you that need a beer (like me) this song is for you(us).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATBl4qH9I54


----------



## BigDaddyRog

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> I know the insurance didn't change b/c I just saw the paperwork on that again & it's the same price as last year.



Are you required to have flood insurance? Our flood goes up every year...but so does the homeowners....and our taxes have doubled in the last 5 years from 6 to 1200 a year. 


JEN...what a great gift to the Olson clan. You DO rock, girl!!!!


----------



## Shannone1

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Happy Camping Shannone!



Thanks.  We SHOULD probably be packing or something....but we made these plans back on the winter.  My mom is camping next to us, and both of my sisters have rented kabins.  It's going to be a fun weekend.  

This house is big...but I don't think it will take more than a week to get everything boxed up.  The clothes in the dressers will just get tossed into large garbage bags at the last minute.  We are going to hire a moving company to actually move everything over.


----------



## clkelley

Yep, the first year after you purchase a house is always a weird case on the escrow.  They seem to ALWAYS underestimate what you have to pay for your escrow reserves.  It happened to us, it happened to my BIL a couple of years ago when he bought his house, (but not $500/mo, more like $50/month)

Once you get the escrow reserves where they need to be, things will settle down and only go up a little each year as they reassess, and your insurance goes up.

Oh FYI, here is the link to my camping trip in the Blue Ridge mountains.

http://mouseketab.blogspot.com/2008/05/tb-blue-ridge-rally-may-1-4-2008.html


----------



## Disney Campers

that is a cool blanket - nice job


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Colson39 said:


> Seriously, I am in awe of this place.  Look what we just got in the mail from Jen (AuburnJen).  It is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS, and Beth could not get enough of it, she LOVES it.  I definitely know what he'll be wrapped in on all his Disney trips!  This will be in our family for a long time Jen, you are AWESOME!
> 
> Jen, you are an amazing woman, and I can't tell you how many blessing we just said in your honor.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me sharing this with everyone, it is unbelievable!!!
> 
> Front:



This is just plain incredible!!!!!  Jen, you are too wonderful for words!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> We are staying at a KOA this weekend



We're camping this weekend, too.  Not at a KOA, though.  Maybe I should change our ressies!  We're headed back to Williamsburg and Busch Gardens.


----------



## Us3

Cool, its a camping weekend!  We're off to the lake again this weekend too!


----------



## des1954

Jen - 
You sure spread a LOT of "Pixie Dust" in the Olsen household! 

What a lovely and thoughtful gesture.... and one I'm sure will be a part of little Reilly's life, forever!!

Who knew such talented people "live" on this board!



Jody - Sorry about the huge increase in your escrow.  That same thing happened to us in 2004 when we closed on our house.  I knew it was a sure possibility, so stashed some $$ away to pay the escrow shortage in a lump sum.  That lowered the payment increase, somewhat.  I would much prefer to handle my own escrow, but BOA doesn't allow for that (not that I blame them).


----------



## LarryJ

[rant on]

This thread is cool I guess, I just hope nothing important or valuable is posted here or if it is it is posted in the appropriate thread or even as a new topic.  I'm not trying to be a "wet towel", but I'm just not into reading all this drivel and useless stuff in this thread.

[rant off]

Carry on and enjoy and this is the first time or maybe the second that I have looked at this thread since it was restarted.

Larry


----------



## Shannone1

So....any guesses for who is getting sent home tonight on Dancing with the Stars ??


----------



## Shannone1

Mitzi, our puppy was spayed today and the poor little girl is pretty out of it.  She is sitting here on the sofa next to me and picks her head up, moans, and gives me a sad look before dropping her head back down.  I feel AWFUL !!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Beautiful job on the baby blanket Jen!!


----------



## Rhonda

Shannone1 said:


> Mitzi, our puppy was spayed today and the poor little girl is pretty out of it.  She is sitting here on the sofa next to me and picks her head up, moans, and gives me a sad look before dropping her head back down.  I feel AWFUL !!



Poor thing.     Can she sleep by you tonight so you can keep an eye on her?  I'm sure she'll feel much better in the morning!  They bounce back quickly from that surgery!


----------



## Rhonda

LarryJ said:


> [rant on]
> 
> This thread is cool I guess, I just hope nothing important or valuable is posted here or if it is it is posted in the appropriate thread or even as a new topic.  I'm not trying to be a "wet towel", but I'm just not into reading all this drivel and useless stuff in this thread.
> 
> [rant off]
> 
> Carry on and enjoy and this is the first time or maybe the second that I have looked at this thread since it was restarted.
> 
> Larry



Don't worry - there's absolutely NOTHING here that's important!!  That's why it's called the "Useless Facts Chit Chat" thread!  You're not missing a thing!


----------



## Shannone1

Rhonda said:


> Poor thing.     Can she sleep by you tonight so you can keep an eye on her?  I'm sure she'll feel much better in the morning!  They bounce back quickly from that surgery!



Here she is...my poor baby girl.  The vet suggested we put a baby onsie on her so she couldn't lick the stitches.  What a great idea...I never would've thought it it.  We just snapped it up and cut out a little hole for the tail.  Just in case anyone ever needs to know, a 14 pound puppy wears a 3-6 month onsie


----------



## VACAMPER

Poor little baby.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Rhonda said:


> Don't worry - there's absolutely NOTHING here that's important!!  That's why it's called the "Useless Facts Chit Chat" thread!  You're not missing a thing!


This is my FAVORITE thread!!!!!.....Just US, sittin back shootin the breeze. Always get a laugh or two(sometimes I even come real close to...well, lets just say "sentimental".



Shannone1 said:


> ...Just in case anyone ever needs to know, a 14 pound puppy wears a 3-6 month onsie


   shes a very pretty dog....and I rarely compliment animals.


----------



## Katie Dawn

Shannone1 said:


> Mitzi, our puppy was spayed today and the poor little girl is pretty out of it.  She is sitting here on the sofa next to me and picks her head up, moans, and gives me a sad look before dropping her head back down.  I feel AWFUL !!



Awww....poor puppy.  When we got our cat spayed we thought she was pretty well recovered from the anesthesia by the time we got home, so we opened the cat carrier on our spare bed so we could sit and pet her a little.  As soon as the carrier door opened she got this deer in the headlights look in her eyes and shot out -- moving quickly but really wobbly -- and ran as fast as she could right off the side of the bed!  She didn't jump off the bed.  She just ran and didn't realize there wasn't any bed underneath her until she landed in a not very cat-like fashion, all tumble-like on the floor.     Talk about guilt!!!  She was okay but I don't think we were for a little while! 

That's a great idea about the baby onesie!

Mitzi is a cutie by the way!


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> This is my FAVORITE thread!!!!!.....Just US, sittin back shootin the breeze. Always get a laugh or two(sometimes I even come real close to...well, lets just say "sentimental".
> 
> shes a very pretty dog....and I rarely compliment animals.



Awww...thanks Rog 

This is MY favorite thread too.


----------



## ntsammy5

If Jason Castro doesn't get knocked off there is no justice.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Nope original price.  $2B for a B-2 now -- $1.4B to build Epcot in 1982.



Hmm, I'll take 2 EPCOTS please!


----------



## Momof626x3

I LOVE the onesie idea! What a smart idea! Last time my kitty had surgery on her belly she had to walk around with the upside down lampshade around her neck. VERY ungraceful for a cat...she kept misjudging the size of doorways and just kept smashing into the door jam. After doing that a few times she just hunkered down and looked ticked off...and rediculous. 

I hope your poor puppy feels better soon!


----------



## seabee

Good evening all! I had to come and share my excitement tonight. I sell jewelry for Lia Sophia Jewelry part time and we had our monthly meeting tonight. Well our division manager put a TomTom up for raffle. You had to have a certain number of sales and shows for April to get your name in the raffle, and I WON THE TOMTOM!!!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Colson39 said:


> Ok, I was going to take a picture with Reilly laying on the blanket, but he just fell asleep and he hasn't been asleep all day according to Beth, so I don't want to wake him.
> 
> But I will take one tonight for sure and put it in this thread, so look for Reilly making another appearance later!
> 
> P.S. I do have more pictures to show you guys as well, just been so busy!!!



You are more than welcome.  I enjoyed making it for little Reilly.


----------



## ntsammy5

Jen, that was very nice.


----------



## VACAMPER

seabee said:


> Good evening all! I had to come and share my excitement tonight. I sell jewelry for Lia Sophia Jewelry part time and we had our monthly meeting tonight. Well our division manager put a TomTom up for raffle. You had to have a certain number of sales and shows for April to get your name in the raffle, and I WON THE TOMTOM!!!!!



Yeah for you!  I love to win stuff. Doesn't happen often.


----------



## ntsammy5

seabee said:


> I WON THE TOMTOM!!!!!



That's great!  Now you'll always know where you are!


----------



## Shannone1

ntsammy5 said:


> If Jason Castro doesn't get knocked off there is no justice.



I was pulling for Shannon.  Don't hate her cuz she's beautiful !!  I was also rooting for Sabrina last season.  None of my favorites have won.  So I am rooting now for Kristi...but she probably won't win now  



Momof626x3 said:


> I LOVE the onesie idea! What a smart idea! Last time my kitty had surgery on her belly she had to walk around with the upside down lampshade around her neck. VERY ungraceful for a cat...she kept misjudging the size of doorways and just kept smashing into the door jam. After doing that a few times she just hunkered down and looked ticked off...and rediculous.
> 
> I hope your poor puppy feels better soon!



Thanks.  I bet the onsie idea would work good for a cat too.  Although a cat would probably figure out a way to get around it and get to the stitches


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> Good evening all! I had to come and share my excitement tonight. I sell jewelry for Lia Sophia Jewelry part time and we had our monthly meeting tonight. Well our division manager put a TomTom up for raffle. You had to have a certain number of sales and shows for April to get your name in the raffle, and I WON THE TOMTOM!!!!!




Yeah !!  Good job


----------



## seabee

Shannone, 

Were you happy with that result on Dancing With the Stars?


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Jen, that was very nice.



Thanks.  I don't know if they make those blankets anymore.  It was given to us by a Disney family and I only thought it appropriate that it be given to another Disney family with a little extra added.  I realize that this is the ending point for the blanket and it is in a wonderful, deserving home, however, one of the things that I love the most about gifts we received when our DS was born are those with the birth information on them.  DH digitized the lettering and it was well worth the effort doing it.  The embroidery and sign work is my side job, so it really wasn't that big of a deal, I like doing stuff like that.  The joy of the end user is satisfaction for me.  I would love to see Reilly in it.  That would make my day! 

Thanks for the compliments.  It was a labor of love, really!


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> Shannone,
> 
> Were you happy with that result on Dancing With the Stars?



Yes


----------



## AuburnJen92

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Jen.. that is beautiful!!  Hmmmmmm can I just tell you that I am pregnant cause I want one of those...LOL  But I don't want another baby!!!!!



If you can find those blankets, I will put the information for your two darlings on there.  Like I said before, I don't know if they sell them anymore.


----------



## ntsammy5

Hey Shannone.  When our beast was spayed DW (who is NOT a dog person) felt so bad for her she almost gave her Tylenol.  Thank goodness she asked me first -- not a good idea to give those things to dogs!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> That's great!  Now you'll always know where you are!



If not, he will have someone TELLING him where he is!


----------



## AuburnJen92

BTW- If there are FL people out there, the Ft. Lauderdale RV show is this coming weekend.  We might just go and oogle!


----------



## seabee

Shannone1 said:


> Yes



Me too, I was afraid Jason Taylor would go. I like him.


----------



## Shannone1

ntsammy5 said:


> Hey Shannone.  When our beast was spayed DW (who is NOT a dog person) felt so bad for her she almost gave her Tylenol.  Thank goodness she asked me first -- not a good idea to give those things to dogs!



I wouldn't have even thought of giving her that, lol. The vet gave us some pain medicine to give her once a day for the next three days.

When our male dog was fixed as a pup, he bounced right back.  He also weighed about twice what she does now though.  I think she is just feeling the affects of the drugs right now.  She also had to have a tooth pulled, blood drawn and her nails clipped.  She had a really sucky day.


----------



## LONE-STAR

LarryJ said:


> [rant on]
> 
> This thread is cool I guess, I just hope nothing important or valuable is posted here or if it is it is posted in the appropriate thread or even as a new topic.  I'm not trying to be a "wet towel", but I'm just not into reading all this drivel and useless stuff in this thread.
> 
> [rant off]
> 
> Carry on and enjoy and this is the first time or maybe the second that I have looked at this thread since it was restarted.
> 
> Larry



Most of the time this thread has nothing to do with FW.  Every once in awhile we get on good topics. (beer, golf carts, trailers, trucks,)


----------



## AuburnJen92

Larry takes this thread  MUCH too seriously.....


----------



## VACAMPER

seabee said:


> Me too, I was afraid Jason Taylor would go. I like him.



Now he's some hot Eye Candy!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

AuburnJen92 said:


> Larry takes this thread  MUCH too seriously.....



This thread is like a bad TV show - if you don't like it, just turn it off.  I seldom have time anymore to go back and read the pages I missed, but it's pretty easy to pick up wherever everybody is at the moment, or just post something to change direction.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> or just post something to change direction.



Yeah, we're a bunch of lemmings -- show us the light and we'll follow it any where!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah, we're a bunch of lemmings -- show us the light and we'll follow it any where!



LOL.  I would be a great lemming - I have a very short attention span and am not afraid to jump off high objects.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Mitzi, our puppy was spayed today and the poor little girl is pretty out of it.  She is sitting here on the sofa next to me and picks her head up, moans, and gives me a sad look before dropping her head back down.  I feel AWFUL !!



Awww!  I hope she's feeling better this morning!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

BigDaddyRog said:


> Are you required to have flood insurance? Our flood goes up every year...but so does the homeowners....and our taxes have doubled in the last 5 years from 6 to 1200 a year.
> 
> 
> JEN...what a great gift to the Olson clan. You DO rock, girl!!!!



Fortunately, no, we're not required to have flood insurance (although we are next to a wetlands/marshy area, good for not being able to build on! Plus, we're about 3-5 miles from Lake Monroe, but I guess we're far enough away that we don't have to worry about flooding).

We found out that our mortgage broker actually calculated the escrow wrong, THAT'S why we're in a deficit.  UGH!!!  I'm actually talking to him today, so we'll see what can be done. He did say that he would back up his numbers & if he was wrong he would fix it. So, we'll see.  Although our actual deficit is only $1100.91, the mortgage company is wanting $3188.05.   Not sure how that figures out. 

Oh well, we get to go camping this w/e at the fort.   The boys are sooo excited!!   The director at their school (Preschool/daycare) said that it was all Ben was talking about. Last night Leo kept naming off who he was going to go see.  It was too cute.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Shannone1 said:


> Thanks.  We SHOULD probably be packing or something....but we made these plans back on the winter.  My mom is camping next to us, and both of my sisters have rented kabins.  It's going to be a fun weekend.
> 
> This house is big...but I don't think it will take more than a week to get everything boxed up.  The clothes in the dressers will just get tossed into large garbage bags at the last minute.  We are going to hire a moving company to actually move everything over.



Just leave them in the drawers if your hiring a moving company. They can take the drawers out & move them separately.  Of course, my brothers always liked to move my dresser w/ the drawers still in it & fully loaded.


----------



## Colson39

AuburnJen92 said:


> Thanks.  I don't know if they make those blankets anymore.  It was given to us by a Disney family and I only thought it appropriate that it be given to another Disney family with a little extra added.  I realize that this is the ending point for the blanket and it is in a wonderful, deserving home, however, one of the things that I love the most about gifts we received when our DS was born are those with the birth information on them.  DH digitized the lettering and it was well worth the effort doing it.  The embroidery and sign work is my side job, so it really wasn't that big of a deal, I like doing stuff like that.  The joy of the end user is satisfaction for me.  I would love to see Reilly in it.  That would make my day!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.  It was a labor of love, really!



Trust me, the picture is coming!  I took it last night, but had some internet problems and wasn't able to get online from home, but I'll be sure to put it up at lunch!


----------



## Colson39

And now for one of the most awesome pictures you will see for a while....






This is the volcano Chaiten erupting in Chile recently.....

another angle:


----------



## BigDaddyRog

WOW......thats .................well, .......................WOW!!!!




Great pic find Colson!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Chris,

Did you take those? Anywhere near your house?

Impressive.


----------



## Shannone1

Colson39 said:


> And now for one of the most awesome pictures you will see for a while....
> 
> 
> This is the volcano Chaiten erupting in Chile recently.....



Nice  



ntsammy5 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Did you take those? Anywhere near your house?
> 
> Impressive.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Oh well, we get to go camping this w/e at the fort.   The boys are sooo excited!!   The director at their school (Preschool/daycare) said that it was all Ben was talking about. Last night Leo kept naming off who he was going to go see.  It was too cute.




That's what its all about!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

John, I think you have some competition for your site.  I was watching RV TV yesterday & they profiled a site that sounds like it's similar to your's. rvfamilyfun.com.  You might want to check it out.


----------



## Colson39

ntsammy5 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Did you take those? Anywhere near your house?
> 
> Impressive.



I moved away from Miami when I was 10 years old, so no, I no longer live in hell on Earth...lol.


----------



## Us3

Thought this one was pretty funny... be sure to read to the last line!  

_A Minneapolis couple decided to go to Florida to thaw out during a
particularly icy winter. They planned to stay at the same hotel where they spent their honeymoon 20 years earlier. 

Because of hectic schedules, it was difficult to coordinate their
travel schedules. So, the husband left Minnesota and flew to Florida on Thursday, with his wife flying down the following day. 
The husband checked into the hotel. There was a computer in his room, so he decided to send an email to his wife. However, he accidentally left out one letter in her email address, and without realizing his error, sent the email. 

Meanwhile, somewhere in Houston , a widow had just returned home from her husband's funeral. He was a minister who was called home to glory following a heart attack.The widow decided to check her email expecting messages from relatives and friends. 

After reading the first message, she screamed and fainted. The widow's son rushed into the room, found his mother on the floor, and saw the computer screen which read:

To: My Loving Wife
Subject: I've Arrived
Date: October 16, 2005 

I know you're surprised to hear from me. They have computers here now and you are allowed to send emails to your loved ones. I've just arrived and have been checked in. I've seen that everything has been prepared for your arrival tomorrow. 

Looking forward to seeing you then!!!!  Hope your journey is as uneventful as mine was.

P.S. Sure is freaking hot down here!!!! _


----------



## PanFanAL

Those are some awesome photos!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Us3 said:


> Thought this one was pretty funny... be sure to read to the last line!
> 
> _A Minneapolis couple decided to go to Florida to thaw out during a
> particularly icy winter. They planned to stay at the same hotel where they spent their honeymoon 20 years earlier.
> 
> Because of hectic schedules, it was difficult to coordinate their
> travel schedules. So, the husband left Minnesota and flew to Florida on Thursday, with his wife flying down the following day.
> The husband checked into the hotel. There was a computer in his room, so he decided to send an email to his wife. However, he accidentally left out one letter in her email address, and without realizing his error, sent the email.
> 
> Meanwhile, somewhere in Houston , a widow had just returned home from her husband's funeral. He was a minister who was called home to glory following a heart attack.The widow decided to check her email expecting messages from relatives and friends.
> 
> After reading the first message, she screamed and fainted. The widow's son rushed into the room, found his mother on the floor, and saw the computer screen which read:
> 
> To: My Loving Wife
> Subject: I've Arrived
> Date: October 16, 2005
> 
> I know you're surprised to hear from me. They have computers here now and you are allowed to send emails to your loved ones. I've just arrived and have been checked in. I've seen that everything has been prepared for your arrival tomorrow.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you then!!!!  Hope your journey is as uneventful as mine was.
> 
> P.S. Sure is freaking hot down here!!!! _


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> If Jason Castro doesn't get knocked off there is no justice.


 
There IS no justice.  Dread-locks boy should have been knocked off in the first round of the 24.  Simon was dead on last night when he told Jason to pack his bags.  I think it'll come down to the two David's, with David Cook probably being the winner.  It's gonna be close!

I should route for Syesha, cause she comes from my former city of Sarasota, but talented as she is, she can't compete with either David.  Although, she looked awesome when she performed Proud Mary.


----------



## des1954

Us3 said:


> Thought this one was pretty funny... be sure to read to the last line!
> 
> _A Minneapolis couple decided to go to Florida to thaw out during a_
> _particularly icy winter. They planned to stay at the same hotel where they spent their honeymoon 20 years earlier. _
> 
> _Because of hectic schedules, it was difficult to coordinate their_
> _travel schedules. So, the husband left Minnesota and flew to Florida on Thursday, with his wife flying down the following day. _
> _The husband checked into the hotel. There was a computer in his room, so he decided to send an email to his wife. However, he accidentally left out one letter in her email address, and without realizing his error, sent the email. _
> 
> _Meanwhile, somewhere in Houston , a widow had just returned home from her husband's funeral. He was a minister who was called home to glory following a heart attack.The widow decided to check her email expecting messages from relatives and friends. _
> 
> _After reading the first message, she screamed and fainted. The widow's son rushed into the room, found his mother on the floor, and saw the computer screen which read:_
> 
> _To: My Loving Wife_
> _Subject: I've Arrived_
> _Date: October 16, 2005 _
> 
> _I know you're surprised to hear from me. They have computers here now and you are allowed to send emails to your loved ones. I've just arrived and have been checked in. I've seen that everything has been prepared for your arrival tomorrow. _
> 
> _Looking forward to seeing you then!!!! Hope your journey is as uneventful as mine was._
> 
> _P.S. Sure is freaking hot down here!!!! _


 
Our Pastor used this as the opening to his sermon a few weeks ago!!


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> I moved away from Miami when I was 10 years old, so no, I no longer live in hell on Earth...lol.


 
My DH takes the credit for bringing the American Flag with him when he left Miami in 1965!!


----------



## Shannone1

Us3 said:


> Thought this one was pretty funny... be sure to read to the last line!



Cute


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

AuburnJen92 said:


> If you can find those blankets, I will put the information for your two darlings on there.  Like I said before, I don't know if they sell them anymore.



Jen.. you are too sweet!!  But really, my "babies" aren't babies anymore


----------



## HappyCamper87

Jen, I could not wait to get home to see the blanket and it is so cute and so very thoughtful of you. I'm sure Reilly and Mom and Dad will appreciate it for years to come.  

Sonya:  

I'm going camping this weekend too!  Going with Ma and Pa so we can all celebrate Mother's Day together.  

Have a good time everyone.


----------



## AuburnJen92

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Jen.. you are too sweet!!  But really, my "babies" aren't babies anymore



they are still your babies....


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> That's what its all about!



...you put your left foot in, you put your left foot out...


----------



## des1954

Jen, 

Not only are you ultra-talented.... you are very quick-witted!!! I like that in a person!  

With you & Rog at the MDGG, we should have all the entertainment that's needed!!     

Hey.... we hit 91 degrees in Lakeland today. First time this year.  It's gonna be a loooooonnnng hot summer, I'm afraid.

How about you guys on the east coast???  Are you still getting a nice, cool breeze from the Atlantic?


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> they are still your babies....


 
(My turn)

_ "Mommas don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys." _


----------



## AuburnJen92

Yes, we are getting a breeze presently, however, the meteorologists, aka weather guessers, are predicting extra hot and humid for Thursday and Friday.  I am just going to LOVE lunch duty outside in the courtyard with all that LOVELY concrete!  Yuk!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> (My turn)
> 
> _ "Mommas don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys." _



here you go...

momma's don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys, chipmunks, ALVIN!

sorry, i had ta...


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> Yes, we are getting a breeze presently, however, the meteorologists, aka weather guessers, are predicting extra hot and humid for Thursday and Friday. I am just going to LOVE lunch duty outside in the courtyard with all that LOVELY concrete! Yuk!


 
That was about the ONLY good thing about living in Sarasota/Bradenton... we had a constant breeze from the Gulf.  But, that truly is the only thing I miss.  I sure don't miss the traffic and packs & packs of snowbirds.  Can't say too much about taxes, cause they seem to be as high or higher here in Polk County.

I do not envy you having outdoor duty when summer hits!

Can you say "let's fry some... 

 ?"


I love that movie!! Alvin, that is!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Yeah, they won't let you wear sunglasses either and man, it gets brutal this time of year.  Plus the kiddies are such smart a$$es right now because they know it is only three more weeks of school and they think rules no longer apply.  

I think my DS4 has also caught on to that fact as well.  Even his Nana (who hardly ever says no) called me up and told me she had a conversation with him and the time out chair today!


----------



## des1954

If *Nana* had to put him in time out, one of two things happened...

DS4 pulled a really good one  


-OR-

Nana is in menopause!! 

(I know from experience how this stage of life can take you from normal to raving bi**h in a split second!  > )


----------



## des1954

Hey..... has anyone heard from John today???

John...come out, come out, wherever you are!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Nope, Nana is past that (THANK GAWD!).  He was REALLY bad.  She has only put him in time out 3 times in his life that I know of.

Thank goodness he is asleep now, or I wouldn't have spelling as one of my strong points right now.  (honestly, if there wasn't spell check, i would be in BIG trouble!)


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Hey..... has anyone heard from John today???
> 
> John...come out, come out, wherever you are!!



I haven't seen John all day.  I hope he is feeling good enough to talk to us this evening.


----------



## RvUsa

des1954 said:


> Hey..... has anyone heard from John today???
> 
> John...come out, come out, wherever you are!!



I'm here, just lurking.

On top of everything, I really blew my back out yesterday.  It hurts so bad that I can't move, it even hurts to breathe.  So I have been chewing on vicodin like Dr. House. LOL

When it rains, it pours right?  Thanks for thinking about me!  You are so nice.


----------



## des1954

Jen.... if my mom were still living, I'd be grovelling at her feet begging her forgiveness for all the teasing and hard times I gave her when she went thru menopause. 

I think she might have convinced God to give me a double-dose of hot flashes & temper flares! 

 

And for your mom's sake... yes, thank God she's past it!! It's the most horrible thing I've ever experienced. (Couldn't take any HRT drugs or nuthin - just suffered it out.)


----------



## AuburnJen92

My mom wouldn't take drugs because she refused to go to the dr's.  (she tends to be hard headed, and i wonder where i get it from?)

Most of the rough stuff ended last year, so we can actually walk into her house and not scrape ice off the windows...

I know that she has made some deal to give me my penance later..I already have a boy, which growing up with a sister gives me no clue as to what I am doing...I go day by day


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> I'm here, just lurking.
> 
> On top of everything, I really blew my back out yesterday. It hurts so bad that I can't move, it even hurts to breathe. So I have been chewing on vicodin like Dr. House. LOL
> 
> When it rains, it pours right? Thanks for thinking about me! You are so nice.


 
There is absolutely nothing worse than back pain, John. Been there, done that, and I do not want the t-shirt!!

Is the pain in your back muscular, arthritis, stenosis, or a blown disc? My DH had, what I call, a disc-ectomy on the L-5 a couple of years ago. When his pain got so bad he no longer could walk around Epcot, he went to a neurosurgeon. <see what his priorities are?>

One day out-patient surgery, two weeks recovery, BOOM!! No more pain!!

Vicodin can be your friend, but please, be careful with it!!

I went to my podiatrist this morning & got my foot shot up with cortizone. He told me he went deeper this time & my foot might actually get worse before it gets better. He was right! Just call me gimpy. Hopefully it'll be less sore tomorrow b-4 I have to go to THD to work!

It looks like we are both living better through chemistry, huh??

BTW.... if you knew the real me.... you'd never connect nice with my name!! But thanks! (mwuah!)


----------



## ntsammy5

John, sorry about your back.

It could be worse though.  You could have an infestation of THESE:


----------



## AuburnJen92

Deb...give it two full days and then you will start to reap the temp benefits..I used to have that done more often than I should have...finally had to get the surgery done on both feet...I should not have coached while PG, I killed my feet big time..

John...can the docs offer you any relief other than just pain meds?  I feel for ya man!


----------



## des1954

Jen-

I actually carried around a battery-operated fan & got some of those neck scarves that you soak in water, put in the fridge & then around your neck.  Talk about "looking so fashionable"!


----------



## des1954

Okay.... I gotta go get some housework done!!  How mundane!!

Bye til later, ya'll!


----------



## auntie

John...I was thinking of you today also..seems all of us have, I'm hoping that you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Disney Campers

time for a break,  i'm fixing the FAQ thread and thought I lost it all,  have to go change clothes now


----------



## Rhonda

Disney Campers said:


> time for a break,  i'm fixing the FAQ thread and thought I lost it all,  have to go change clothes now


----------



## RvUsa

Scott, I have been checking it out, it looks great.

Deb, I had micro discectomy of l4-l5 and l5-s1 (about 7 yrs ago) and was doing great, but 1 month to the day after surgery, I sneezed and blew them both out again.  The doc wanted to operate again, but said it was 50 50 if it would work, said I needed them fused, but like with my ankle, he said I was to tall and too fat to do it. This time it is on the other side, but in the same area, and feels like disc on nerve again  .  

For the pain in my ankle, they wanted to put a sub q morphine pump in me about a year ago.  I said no.  I don't like needles, there have been SO MANY over the last decade, that I didn't want to have to have the shots to fill it up and flush it out (I'm 6'8" and act like a little girl when I see a needle).

I really feel bad for dumping this stuff here, but thanks for listening guys, it means a lot.


----------



## djblu883

lol on my goodness..those are about the ugliset turkeys I've EVER SEEN....reckon they are ugly all the way to the bone>>>not much other than skin on faces anyway lol





ntsammy5 said:


> John, sorry about your back.
> 
> It could be worse though.  You could have an infestation of THESE:


----------



## disney4dan

Met with the surgeon today as a 3 week follow-up to Justin's surgery; could hear some hootin' an hollerin' in a nearby room before the surgeon came in.

He told us that the pathology report had not been finalized, and that hollerin we heard was the surgeon getting the great news that all but two lymph nodes came back as negative for cancer, and the two that had the cancer were the ones we knew about back in December when the surgery was scheduled.  This should be it, on to the routine monitoring stage and getting back to whatever "normal" is supposed to be!    

The doctor was actually somewhat "verklempt" and probably just as excited to get the news as we were.  Gotta love the guy, probably one of the most gifted guys with a knife, been cutting kids open since the 1970's and probably still likes to get a "win" in the record books.  All the other doctors out there working their blackberries and PDA's, and this guy has a 40-cent spiral bound note pad in his shirt pocket with half a pencil and lots of post-it notes.  Not knocking the doctor's with the blackberries (our endocrinologist has one and even kept in touch with us over the weekend of Justin's first surgery), but there is something down to earth about that mini-steno pad.

So, anyway, now on to PLANNING THAT TRIP TO THE FORT!!!  Only 89 days!


----------



## RvUsa

What great news for Justin and your family!!


----------



## lisa8200

that is awsome


----------



## auntie

Dan that is GREAT news!   I'm so happy for you and your family. 

God Bless Justin!


----------



## ntsammy5

That's absolutely fantastic!


----------



## djblu883

I'm so happy you had good news and know how hard it is to wait for it as well!  @ summers ago when I was working near the coast my DD and DGD came down for an extended visit....while there, DD finished up some hours in school at night and I watched the DGD. my last day of my assignment I got off early and rushed home to play with her (18 months then)..we played for a while then napped...I got up early and go on my laptop...a little later she made noise and I went in to find she had gotten sick....i cleaned her up and called her Mom to see if she had seen any earlier signs/symptoms of illness...nope...so i told her I'd call her back in a bit...took temp, cleaned up..the baby never responded to me..eyes open  nobody home...I got really scared really quick and called her Mommy back to report my findings....long story short...we found out she had a spot on her brain  shortly after arriving at the ER....after we went though all the days of testing and a fast trip via ambulance to another town...we were told it was a tumors .....and told to go home and make an appt. with a neurosurgeon...needles to say that really got me going...I work in the medical field and see things like this and know the potential dangers....anyway...she was put on a wait and watch and on meds.....2 years later...no symptoms...no more meds...she is a lively 3 year old....  ....

We are both blessed!!! My prayers will remain with you and I know things will get better each day!!!!



disney4dan said:


> Met with the surgeon today as a 3 week follow-up to Justin's surgery; could hear some hootin' an hollerin' in a nearby room before the surgeon came in.
> 
> He told us that the pathology report had not been finalized, and that hollerin we heard was the surgeon getting the great news that all but two lymph nodes came back as negative for cancer, and the two that had the cancer were the ones we knew about back in December when the surgery was scheduled.  This should be it, on to the routine monitoring stage and getting back to whatever "normal" is supposed to be!
> 
> The doctor was actually somewhat "verklempt" and probably just as excited to get the news as we were.  Gotta love the guy, probably one of the most gifted guys with a knife, been cutting kids open since the 1970's and probably still likes to get a "win" in the record books.  All the other doctors out there working their blackberries and PDA's, and this guy has a 40-cent spiral bound note pad in his shirt pocket with half a pencil and lots of post-it notes.  Not knocking the doctor's with the blackberries (our endocrinologist has one and even kept in touch with us over the weekend of Justin's first surgery), but there is something down to earth about that mini-steno pad.
> 
> So, anyway, now on to PLANNING THAT TRIP TO THE FORT!!!  Only 89 days!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wow..Blu...whadda story!!! Glad it all turned out ok...I woulda freaked majorly!!

DAN...Im so thrilled for you guys...its gotta be a serious sigh of relief for ya'll....way to go Justin!!!!

OHHHHHH....thoise were TURKEYS!!!!!! I thought those were the back-sides of some worn out baboons!!!!!

Bacardi Mojito's are very tastey!!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Jen-
> 
> I actually carried around a battery-operated fan & got some of those neck scarves that you soak in water, put in the fridge & then around your neck.  Talk about "looking so fashionable"!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Dan, I am so happy for Justin and your family.  God Speed to you!


----------



## VACAMPER

I had been wondering about Justin, so happy to hear great news! 

John, you've been through enough, hope your back feels better soon.


----------



## Us3

Wonderful news about Justin!


----------



## des1954

disney4dan said:


> Met with the surgeon today as a 3 week follow-up to Justin's surgery; could hear some hootin' an hollerin' in a nearby room before the surgeon came in.
> 
> He told us that the pathology report had not been finalized, and that hollerin we heard was the surgeon getting the great news that all but two lymph nodes came back as negative for cancer, and the two that had the cancer were the ones we knew about back in December when the surgery was scheduled. This should be it, on to the routine monitoring stage and getting back to whatever "normal" is supposed to be!
> 
> The doctor was actually somewhat "verklempt" and probably just as excited to get the news as we were. Gotta love the guy, probably one of the most gifted guys with a knife, been cutting kids open since the 1970's and probably still likes to get a "win" in the record books. All the other doctors out there working their blackberries and PDA's, and this guy has a 40-cent spiral bound note pad in his shirt pocket with half a pencil and lots of post-it notes. Not knocking the doctor's with the blackberries (our endocrinologist has one and even kept in touch with us over the weekend of Justin's first surgery), but there is something down to earth about that mini-steno pad.
> 
> So, anyway, now on to PLANNING THAT TRIP TO THE FORT!!! Only 89 days!


 
YOU WIN THE BEST NEWS OF THE DAY AWARD!!
          ​


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

des1954 said:


> Jen,
> 
> Not only are you ultra-talented.... you are very quick-witted!!! I like that in a person!
> 
> With you & Rog at the MDGG, we should have all the entertainment that's needed!!
> 
> Hey.... we hit 91 degrees in Lakeland today. First time this year.  It's gonna be a loooooonnnng hot summer, I'm afraid.
> 
> How about you guys on the east coast???  Are you still getting a nice, cool breeze from the Atlantic?



NO.. it has been HOT here.. yesteday my car said 91!!! I am not ready for this!


----------



## VACAMPER

Anyone watching idol?  I liked Bo Bice when he was first on idol but now he kinda annoys me.


----------



## Colson39

Great news about Justin, woohoo!!


----------



## Shannone1

So what has everyone been up to today ??

It's been busy around here.  

~Still nursing the ailing pup....though she is getting better today and has more energy  
~Did 8 loads of laundry and have 4 more to do tomorrow.  I guess when I told the kids to clean out their closets last weekend that meant throw EVERYTHING into the dirty clothes baskets.  I was washing robes, bedding, and I think every towel that was in the kids bathroom !! 
~Had to go down to the school admin building to talk about my kids doing in district transfers for next school year since the new house is on the other side of town.  One wants to change schools (no prob), one wants to stay where she is (which may be a problem) and the oldest is already going to be in the high school so no change there  
~Had to take my 7 yr old to buy a new spring jacket since he has lost his (he says at recess).  It's NOT at school, his locker or the bus garage.  And of course since it's May I had to go to 3 different stores to find a place that even has any jackets left.  

It's been a LONG day and I am looking forward to an evening of DISing


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Thanks for sharing the great news about Justin!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Bo looks like a member of Lynyrd Skynyrd these days!!! Groovy brotha


----------



## Colson39

Ok, so I finally got some time to get the picture up!!!

Here you go Jen, Reilly laying on his new blanket!!  I'll PM you this as well in case you don't see it here


----------



## VACAMPER

He is so sweet.  Yellow is my favorite color on babies.


----------



## Shannone1

disney4dan said:


> The doctor was actually somewhat "verklempt" and probably just as excited to get the news as we were.  Gotta love the guy, probably one of the most gifted guys with a knife, been cutting kids open since the 1970's and probably still likes to get a "win" in the record books.  All the other doctors out there working their blackberries and PDA's, and this guy has a 40-cent spiral bound note pad in his shirt pocket with half a pencil and lots of post-it notes.  Not knocking the doctor's with the blackberries (our endocrinologist has one and even kept in touch with us over the weekend of Justin's first surgery), but there is something down to earth about that mini-steno pad.



 Yeah !!  Great news.


Colson39 said:


> Ok, so I finally got some time to get the picture up!!!
> 
> Here you go Jen, Reilly laying on his new blanket!!  I'll PM you this as well in case you don't see it here



He is precious !!


----------



## VACAMPER

YES, HE FINALLY GOT VOTED OFF.


----------



## Colson39

Here are a few more pictures, I know I've been promising them!!  

His proud cousin (my brothers kid, he's 3 1/2):






Proud Grampy and Grammy (that is the cradle that my dad built for him):






Grammy holding the little angel:






Josey loves her brother 






His first trip to the doctor, and his first weigh in (not a happy camper):






And of course, he's already rooting for the Canes!!!!


----------



## We4mickey

Great pictures Chris! He looks like a keeper!


----------



## AuburnJen92

He is such a cutie pie!  I just love the pictures!


----------



## VACAMPER

Looks like Josey & Reilly have bonded already.


----------



## momoffive

Great pictures!!  He is a beautiful baby!  Congratulations.
Loretta aka momoffive


----------



## g8trmom1

disney4dan said:


> Met with the surgeon today as a 3 week follow-up to Justin's surgery; could hear some hootin' an hollerin' in a nearby room before the surgeon came in.
> 
> He told us that the pathology report had not been finalized, and that hollerin we heard was the surgeon getting the great news that all but two lymph nodes came back as negative for cancer, and the two that had the cancer were the ones we knew about back in December when the surgery was scheduled.  This should be it, on to the routine monitoring stage and getting back to whatever "normal" is supposed to be!
> 
> The doctor was actually somewhat "verklempt" and probably just as excited to get the news as we were.  Gotta love the guy, probably one of the most gifted guys with a knife, been cutting kids open since the 1970's and probably still likes to get a "win" in the record books.  All the other doctors out there working their blackberries and PDA's, and this guy has a 40-cent spiral bound note pad in his shirt pocket with half a pencil and lots of post-it notes.  Not knocking the doctor's with the blackberries (our endocrinologist has one and even kept in touch with us over the weekend of Justin's first surgery), but there is something down to earth about that mini-steno pad.
> 
> So, anyway, now on to PLANNING THAT TRIP TO THE FORT!!!  Only 89 days!



What wonderful news!!!


----------



## g8trmom1

Shannone1 said:


> ~Did 8 loads of laundry and have 4 more to do tomorrow.  I guess when I told the kids to clean out their closets last weekend that meant throw EVERYTHING into the dirty clothes baskets.  I was washing robes, bedding, and I think every towel that was in the kids bathroom !!
> 
> It's been a LONG day and I am looking forward to an evening of DISing



That's how my son puts his laundry away...he throws his clean clothes right back in his hamper...it took me a while to catch on that I was washing his already clean clothes....


----------



## g8trmom1

Great Pics of the baby Chris...he is beautiful!!!  Love the pic with Josie!!


----------



## lisa8200

great pics Chris


----------



## homebrew2

des1954 said:


> (My turn)
> 
> _ "Mommas don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys." _



"Don't let 'em play guitar and drive them ol' trucks"


----------



## lisa8200

RvUsa said:


> I'm here, just lurking.
> 
> On top of everything, I really blew my back out yesterday.  It hurts so bad that I can't move, it even hurts to breathe.  So I have been chewing on vicodin like Dr. House. LOL
> 
> When it rains, it pours right?  Thanks for thinking about me!  You are so nice.



  I feel your pain. I have fought with my back for years ( even spent almost a month that I couldn't leave the house ). Some of it I can handle, the nerve pain that feals like someone stabbing you in the back  and it runs down you leg I can't. I had Xrays in the past but, I just recently got an MRI because I had to start going back to the doctor for it. Apparently I have the back of a 60+ yr old man with back problems. This is not something you want to hear at 38. Bulging disc, torn disc, and massive amounts of arthritis,,,hey , the Hat Trick ...Or is it that bad things come in three's .
Hope you start feeling better John.

    Mike


----------



## disney4dan

Awesome pics of the baby Chris - takes lots of photos 'cuz the next few years will keep flying by!  Glad to see such a supportive family (including the dog!).


----------



## disney4dan

g8trmom1 said:


> That's how my son puts his laundry away...he throws his clean clothes right back in his hamper...it took me a while to catch on that I was washing his already clean clothes....



My wife finally caught on to this trick when she found a stack of folded clothes in the hamper! I think I heard Nancy muttering something about the kids inheriting their brains from my side of the family


----------



## disney4dan

lisa8200 said:


> I feel your pain. I have fought with my back for years ( even spent almost a month that I couldn't leave the house ). Some of it I can handle, the nerve pain that feals like someone stabbing you in the back  and it runs down you leg I can't. I had Xrays in the past but, I just recently got an MRI because I had to start going back to the doctor for it. Apparently I have the back of a 60+ yr old man with back problems. This is not something you want to hear at 38. Bulging disc, torn disc, and massive amounts of arthritis,,,hey , the Hat Trick ...Or is it that bad things come in three's .
> Hope you start feeling better John.
> 
> Mike



John and Mike - sorry to hear about the chronic back pain.  I've seen it take years off my own father and would not wish that on anyone.  Any alternative therapies out there?  With all those hours in the hospital I got to read some articles on chronic pain management and wonder if you've had a chance to try any?  

Nancy blew a disc out way back when doing post-op floor nursing before we had kids.  It seemed to get a lot better after her pregnancies, but I wonder how the later years will be. 

Good luck with it and I hope it's more manageable.


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Bo looks like a member of Lynyrd Skynyrd these days!!! Groovy brotha


 
THANK YOU ROG!!  I was wracking my brain trying to think of who Bo reminded me of!


----------



## des1954

Chris-

You have one beautiful son!!  But I gotta ask.... how come your dad has more hair than you??


----------



## homebrew2

des1954 said:


> (My turn)
> 
> _ "Mommas don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys." _



"Don't let 'em pick guitars  and drive them old trucks"


----------



## djblu883

g8trmom1 said:


> That's how my son puts his laundry away...he throws his clean clothes right back in his hamper...it took me a while to catch on that I was washing his already clean clothes....



lol my son now 25 used to do that...at 10 he was fussing at me one day because he didn't have any clean clothes to wear....I said you know what...not one piece of your clothes have made it in the dirty clothes hamper...when they do I'll wash them....turns out he did have clean clothes...mixed in with his dirty one...he's been washing his clothes ever since...has even taught his new wife how to wash them too...Mommy washed hers til the day she married lol


----------



## djblu883

des1954 said:


> Chris-
> 
> You have one beautiful son!!  But I gotta ask.... how come your dad has more hair than you??



Baldness comes from his Mothers side of the family not his Dad's...bet his Grandad on Mom's side is bald!

Great Pics of Reilly...love the one with your dog.....looks a bit jealous lol


----------



## mrsgus06

disney4dan said:


> John and Mike - sorry to hear about the chronic back pain.
> Nancy blew a disc out way back when doing post-op floor nursing before we had kids.  It seemed to get a lot better after her pregnancies, but I wonder how the later years will be.
> 
> So, John and Mike just have to get pregnant and their backs will get a lot better!   Jen can give them a beautiful blanket like Reilly's and we will have 3 official "disboard" babies and everybody wins!   (except maybe John and Mike during delivery  )
> 
> Sorry, I'm bored.


----------



## djblu883

if John and Mike had babies they'd win more than good backs lol........i keep thinking of Rog's 37 sec. I was reading about earlier...had to keep my fingers still on that one!!!


----------



## stacktester

mrsgus06 said:


> disney4dan said:
> 
> 
> 
> John and Mike - sorry to hear about the chronic back pain.
> Nancy blew a disc out way back when doing post-op floor nursing before we had kids.  It seemed to get a lot better after her pregnancies, but I wonder how the later years will be.
> 
> So, John and Mike just have to get pregnant and their backs will get a lot better!   Jen can give them a beautiful blanket like Reilly's and we will have 3 official "disboard" babies and everybody wins!   (except maybe John and Mike during delivery  )
> 
> Sorry, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should come post on the weight loss board Angie. I was just thinking about breakfast but now I'm not so sure after thinking about that if I'm hungry anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## Us3

Great pics of baby Colson!  He's adorable!  Time to shop for some WDW & FW outfits!!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Bo looks like a member of Lynyrd Skynyrd these days!!! Groovy brotha



I was thinking more like ZZ Top.


I gotta wait til I get home to see all the pictures now.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Phew!  You all were chatty last night!  

*I am so happy for Justin!!!!!*  God bless!!!!


Pregnacy may help with the men's backs, but also will help with *menopause!*    I hope everyone feels better!

Reilly is so sweet!!!!!  Gosh, you must be proud!  That pic with the dog is definitely a keeper!!!!!!

I do 4 loads of laundry every day so I don't have to do any on the weekend.  My family tries to make me feel better by refering to me as "the goddess of the laundry"   I'm ready for my kids to be old enough to become laundry "sprites"


We're camping this weekend.  Yesterday I packed all the clothes, towels, non-perishable food, toiletries, etc into the pop-up and closed it all up by myself.  I had never put it down before!  I am so proud!


----------



## Us3

PolynesianPixie said:


> We're camping this weekend.  Yesterday I packed all the clothes, towels, non-perishable food, toiletries, etc into the pop-up and closed it all up by myself.  I had never put it down before!  I am so proud!



Ok, I'm proud of you too!  We are camping this weekend too and I haven't even started packing clothes!  I've done some laundry and dh brings the camper home this evening...then more laudry to wash (sheets)! Urgh, it's a lot of work to go camping, haha!


----------



## RvUsa

I just wanted to let everyone know, I am still alive, in a huge amount of pain, but still alive. 

I get my bad back from my mom.  I have degenerative spine disease, which is compounded by the arthritis.  Over the years, I have been pumped full of some much cortisone, and lidocane etc, that I slosh.  

For all you ladies out there, I have had about 25 lumbar epidurals for sympathetic nerve disorder, so when you had your kids, and they stuck that huge needle in your back, I have done that 25 times. 

I need to have my ankle and my back fused, but the docs don't want to do it because I am too tall, and too fat LOL.

Ok done feeling sorry for myself, I am going to see if my 5 year old can help me put my shoes on, and I am going to go try to clean up my aunts house so the realator can take some pics.


----------



## auntie

Hope you get to feeling better today John.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Good morning all ~

Dan ~ So happy to hear the great news about Justin!!

Colson ~ Reilly is absolutely ADORABLE!!  Cherish every moment because before you know it, they're teenagers and not as cute, lol

John - hope your feeling better soon.  Back pain can be such a pain in the, well, back!

My fam calls our pile of laundry "Mt. Washmore",  

Ami ~ congrats on handling the pop up by yourself - you go girlie!   

Shannone - how is the pup?  Males tend to heal quicker and easier because the surgery to neuter is not as invasive as the surgery to spay.  (Typical, male thing, huh?)

homebrew ~ let 'em be doctors and lawyers and such


----------



## ntsammy5

Well premium gas is $4.00 now.  Jumped 4 cents last night.  Regular will be up to $4.00 by Memorial Day ( or higher)


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> Ok, I'm proud of you too!  We are camping this weekend too and I haven't even started packing clothes!  I've done some laundry and dh brings the camper home this evening...then more laudry to wash (sheets)! Urgh, it's a lot of work to go camping, haha!



It IS alot of work for just a weekend!  I resisted camping for several years when our kids were so little because it just didn't seem like a vacation!  My DH works such a lot of hours that when we go anywhere, I spend days planning and packing.....he shows up and we go! 
I have meals already prepared in the freezer for us to thaw and warm while we're camping.  Not to mention the laundry when we get back.  So, it still isn't a weekend _vacation_.....but it will be such a fun "*Family trip*"!!!!  I've learned over the years to appreciate (and accept) the difference!


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> We're camping this weekend.  Yesterday I packed all the clothes, towels, non-perishable food, toiletries, etc into the pop-up and closed it all up by myself.  I had never put it down before!  I am so proud!



 I'm proud too.  I have to finish up the laundry and get things packed up today too.  Depending on Chad's work schedule and if the kids have anything important at school, we may pick them up early from school so we can get an earlier start.  I won't know until this evening though....



RvUsa said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know, I am still alive, in a huge amount of pain, but still alive.



I'm so sorry you are in so much pain John.  HUGS !!  




3gr8kids said:


> Good morning all ~
> 
> Shannone - how is the pup?  Males tend to heal quicker and easier because the surgery to neuter is not as invasive as the surgery to spay.  (Typical, male thing, huh?)




Thanks so much for checking on her  She is doing better.  This morning it's been hard to keep her from running and jumping all over the place. Her incision looks pretty good.  Until she gets her stitches out next week we are supposed to keep the onsies on her if she is licking at them (which she is).  We've gone through 3 onsies so far.  Funny thing about puppies...they stretch them out a lot more than human babies do !!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know, I am still alive, in a huge amount of pain, but still alive.
> 
> I get my bad back from my mom.  I have degenerative spine disease, which is compounded by the arthritis.  Over the years, I have been pumped full of some much cortisone, and lidocane etc, that I slosh.
> 
> For all you ladies out there, I have had about 25 lumbar epidurals for sympathetic nerve disorder, so when you had your kids, and they stuck that huge needle in your back, I have done that 25 times.
> 
> I need to have my ankle and my back fused, but the docs don't want to do it because I am too tall, and too fat LOL.
> 
> Ok done feeling sorry for myself, I am going to see if my 5 year old can help me put my shoes on, and I am going to go try to clean up my aunts house so the realator can take some pics.




John, one of these days when the rest of us are slowly enjoying our shuffleboard games....YOU, my friend, will be like a super hero with your new bionic body!!!!  You're due!!  Bless your heart!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> YES, HE FINALLY GOT VOTED OFF.



FYI- *this *was post 2000!!!!!!


----------



## Colson39

Thanks for all the compliments, Reilly appreciates them!! 

And my dad has more hair than me because I shave my head and my dad doesn't...lol.  I do have a receding hair line thanks to my mom's dad (correct observation), but I've been shaving my head since my second year in college back in 1994, way before anything on me was receding.

I've always hated haircuts, so it's always just been easier for me to shave my head   Plus I'm one of those guys that just looks so sexy with a shaved head...hah

See, I gets all the women!!! lol.  Hopefully Reilly takes after his mommy though in the looks department...hah


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ok...I feel the need to set the 37 second comment straight!!! It was a joke...I can go 39, 40 seconds..easy!!! 

Ive been working in the adult entertainment industry for quite a while...Im slightly more...."calused" that the average male. That doesn't mean that I'm impossible, its just that when I play hard to get.....I probably ain't playing.


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> It IS alot of work for just a weekend!



Yes it is.  That's why I rarely go for just a weekend anymore.  My wife doesn't like to camp, the kids are scattered all over the place so it would just be me, beer and the dog.  Come to think of it that's not such a bad idea.  As long as I stick to just a small tent, grill, stove, a little food and beer I'd be fine.  Too bad my weekends are all planned up until mid-June.


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ok...I feel the need to set the 37 second comment straight!!! It was a joke...I can go 39, 40 seconds..easy!!!
> 
> Ive been working in the adult entertainment industry for quite a while...Im slightly more...."calused" that the average male. That doesn't mean that I'm impossible, its just that when I play hard to get.....I probably ain't playing.



Now....One could possibly read more into this statement...but I think even dumb ole me..is gonna let it go.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thank you Auntie.....lets just let this one slide(I tried so hard to be carefull with the wording in that prior statement too!!!)


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Hectic days are putting me behind on reading and posting. I managed to speed through the last few pages and the main one that caught my eye was that beautiful little boy! Great pics  
The one with Reilly at the weigh-in, I can relate...I do that too at my weigh-ins


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> Well premium gas is $4.00 now.  Jumped 4 cents last night.  Regular will be up to $4.00 by Memorial Day ( or higher)




Premium here is $4.15..we are paying $4.00 for regular.


----------



## Us3

auntie said:


> Premium here is $4.15..we are paying $4.00 for regular.



 

Dh has been driving my 1/2 ton Suburban to work to help save on gas.  His truck is just not economical to drive on a daily basis anymore.  I'm so thankful to be working from home right now.  Looks like gas will be at a peak rate by the time we pull out for our trip to the Fort in a few weeks!


----------



## mrsgus06

stacktester said:


> mrsgus06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should come post on the weight loss board Angie.
> 
> What?  So now I'm fat?  Thank you very much for calling me out on that, Donnie.  Friends like you.........
> 
> I am not, I repeat, not overweight.  I am undertall!
Click to expand...


----------



## Colson39

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Hectic days are putting me behind on reading and posting. I managed to speed through the last few pages and the main one that caught my eye was that beautiful little boy! Great pics
> The one with Reilly at the weigh-in, I can relate...I do that too at my weigh-ins



Yea, that picture came out so great, I'm actually thinking of submitting it to a couple magazines...lol.  I definitely want to blow it up a bit, frame it, and put it in his room...heh.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Tent Camping Mom said:


> The one with Reilly at the weigh-in, I can relate...I do that too at my weigh-ins


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Yes it is.  That's why I rarely go for just a weekend anymore.  My wife doesn't like to camp, the kids are scattered all over the place so it would just be me, beer and the dog.  Come to think of it that's not such a bad idea.  As long as I stick to just a small tent, grill, stove, a little food and beer I'd be fine.  Too bad my weekends are all planned up until mid-June.



When my hubby needs to get away from all us girls (_why_ would anyone need _that_????....he heads to the AT with his tent hammock, some trail mix, a book and a flask of something.  He enjoys it so much I should probably feel jealous! 

This is the tent hammock:
http://www.hennessyhammock.com/


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> When my hubby needs to get away from all us girls (_why_ would anyone need _that_????....he heads to the AT with his tent hammock, some trail mix, a book and a flask of something. He enjoys it so much I should probably feel jealous!
> 
> This is the tent hammock:
> http://www.hennessyhammock.com/


 
Actually Ami.... that sounds pretty good to me, too!  I think that hammock is just the ticket for anywhere but the muggy, sticky, hot, south!!  Where you are at.... on the AT!!  Although, that "self-closing" hammock looks as though you could very easily go "PLOP"!! (ouch, that'd hurt!)


----------



## stacktester

mrsgus06 said:


> stacktester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsgus06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should come post on the weight loss board Angie.
> 
> What?  So now I'm fat?  Thank you very much for calling me out on that, Donnie.  Friends like you.........
> 
> I am not, I repeat, not overweight.  I am undertall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never ever say anything like that about my favorite FW Friend. I was quoting on John and Mike delivering babies lol. For some reason I just didn't want to picture that that early so I skipped breakfast. Thanks for helping me shave a few calories off today.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Actually Ami.... that sounds pretty good to me, too!  I think that hammock is just the ticket for anywhere but the muggy, sticky, hot, south!!  Where you are at.... on the AT!!  Although, that "self-closing" hammock looks as though you could very easily go "PLOP"!! (ouch, that'd hurt!)



We can hit the AT at several points around here.  It goes through Roanoke County as well as Giles County, none of which are very far.

As for going "plop"    surprisingly, it secures very nicely!  Plus, it's much cozier than it looks!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsgus06 said:


> stacktester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsgus06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should come post on the weight loss board Angie.
> 
> What?  So now I'm fat?  Thank you very much for calling me out on that, Donnie.  Friends like you.........
> 
> I am not, I repeat, not overweight.  I am undertall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about 2 1/2 feet short for my weight
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## VACAMPER

PolynesianPixie said:


> FYI- *this *was post 2000!!!!!!



I got 2000 and i never even noticed!  Shame on me.

Have fun on your trip this weekend Ami.  We were going to camp but they told my DH yesterday that he has to work all weekend.  Looks like it's gonna be a rainy one anyway.


----------



## ntsammy5

For those who might be interested, Florida real estate markets prices aren't predicted to hit bottom for another two years.  Bad news if you're selling.  Florida and California are probably the worst right now.

http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2008/moneymag/0805/gallery.resg_losers.moneymag/index.html?cnn=yes


----------



## Colson39

No housing talk please, us in Florida hear enough about how bad it is on the news EVERY DAY 

Personally, I just say FTW and go on with my day, the news likes to hype stuff sometimes, get everyone in a frenzy.


----------



## ntsammy5

You're right about the news.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> For those who might be interested, Florida real estate markets prices aren't predicted to hit bottom for another two years. Bad news if you're selling. Florida and California are probably the worst right now.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2008/moneymag/0805/gallery.resg_losers.moneymag/index.html?cnn=yes


 

Thanks for this, Bro!!  You'll stop at nothing to keep your free vacation spot near WDW, will you?


----------



## ntsammy5

NO!  That's not entirely true.  Well, maybe a little.  That price on the time share is really good!


----------



## 1goofy1

Name the song and/or Artist:

I close both locks below the window 
I close both blinds and turn away 
Sometimes solutions aren't so simple 
Sometimes goodbye's the only way
And the sun will set for you


----------



## Rhonda

1goofy1 said:


> Name the song and/or Artist:
> 
> I close both locks below the window
> I close both blinds and turn away
> Sometimes solutions aren't so simple
> Sometimes goodbye's the only way
> And the sun will set for you



No idea.  But, it's really depressing.


----------



## 1goofy1

Rhonda said:


> No idea.  But, it's really depressing.



Rhonda,  It sure is.  I just heard it and it always reminds my DH & I of our first furbaby .  The one in my signature.  I cry every time I hear it.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

1goofy1 said:


> Name the song and/or Artist:
> 
> I close both locks below the window
> I close both blinds and turn away
> Sometimes solutions aren't so simple
> Sometimes goodbye's the only way
> And the sun will set for you



Linkin Park...shadow of the day....I think.


----------



## 1goofy1

Rog, I knew that you would know that.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Linkin Park...shadow of the day....I think.



Rog should be exempt from music trivia.... no fair


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Somebody ask a question about a firetruck... I dare ya


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ive got all this completely useless crap floatin around in my head....this is as close as I get to being able to use it for something!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Somebody ask a question about a firetruck... I dare ya


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ive got all this completely useless crap floatin around in my head....this is as close as I get to being able to use it for something!!!




I keep telling people that since I am in my mid 40's, anything they wish me to remember will require me to forget something I have know for a long time. Between all the crazy stuff running around up there I still have to deal with the voices (IE its not time for bed, theres still beer left)


----------



## clkelley

So who thinks the women are going to kick butt on Survivor this season and get rid of the last man standing tonight??


----------



## AuburnJen92

OK, I get to go on about the crazy day I have had.  First, I want to emphasize that I am typing with my soft cast on, so if there are typos, excuse me.

With that said, we had one hell of a day at school.  Three idiots (two repeat 9th graders and one 10th graders) thought it would be a good idea to get their cell phones out in class and call the office with a bomb threat!   It was 90 degrees outside and no afternoon sea breeze, as it was morning.  Well, after two hours of sitting/standing outside, we went back in, but not until 4 different parents told me to F off (and they said the whole word) because I would not let them take their children in their cars.  Three different ones managed to get into rolling cars and leave with their parents.  

After we get back, we have lunch. What a joy, as I have lunch duty!  There was a fight during the first lunch and 5 boys decided that they would chase each other across campus, ramming into me in the hallway (hence I am wearing my soft cast because guess where they rammed me?) and bowled over the poor culinary arts teacher as she was waiting to use the vending machine.  She definitely got the worse end of the stick there.  Now everyone is worried about workman's comp.  

Then, after school, we had another fight in the bus loop.  I didn't get to leave for a while....I think regular ed is calling my name again...this is nuts!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sounds like the typical end of the school year shenanigans!!! Damn shame that kids are getting so bold.....we would cut up at the end of the year...but never did anyone harm a teacher...we wanted to, but we never did....now their cars were a different story....but nothing permanent!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

We have more hoodlems than most HS's, so the parents telling me to F off was not unexpected.  We all know where the kids get their attitudes from....it is sad really...

skipping and pranks i can handle, but nowadays, bomb threats are just not cool


----------



## ntsammy5

I could never have been a teacher.  I would have killed someone.


----------



## heatair

ntsammy5 said:


> I could never have been a teacher.  I would have killed someone.



Amen.


----------



## seabee

We are fortunate enough right now to be able to pay for our kids to go to the local private school, so you don't have that craziness because people are paying to be there and they care. I don't know what I am going to do when they go to junior high, it scares me. Some of the things I have heard from my uncle, who teaches in our district, make me blush. And my husband was in the Navy, I have heard and seen A LOT.


----------



## VACAMPER

Anyone watching survivor?  Tell me that's not the dumbest ice cream scooper! lol To funny.


----------



## clkelley

Hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## jugman

VACAMPER said:


> Anyone watching survivor?  Tell me that's not the dumbest ice cream scooper! lol To funny.



I don't know if he could even scoop ice cream.


----------



## auntie

Jen...sorry to hear about your day...hope the arm is okay.

Bomb threat....were the kids arrested? No prank here. Zero tolerance. Here in NY post 9-11 ....that sort of thing is taken VERY seriously. They'd be in jail for sure.


----------



## kc5grw

Wow, am I glad I don't have to fill up my truck very often. It was moving day for my son. Out of his apartment in Waco back to Dallas till he gets a job. Pulled a 12' Uhaul down and back. Filled up when I got back. $4.09/gal for diesel, $100.66 to fill up.  I much prefer the 8-9 gal fillups for my Saturn with unleaded at $3.50/gal.


----------



## Shannone1

VACAMPER said:


> Anyone watching survivor?  Tell me that's not the dumbest ice cream scooper! lol To funny.



He is a local guy and we've been pulling for him...


----------



## des1954

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Somebody ask a question about a firetruck... I dare ya


 
Okay Scott.... what is the one city in the U.S. famous for selling/making firetrucks?  (Hint.... the city is somewhat close to the Mouse)


----------



## des1954

Jen-

Can't the teachers band together, hire a few hit men, and just pick off these slimy little jerks, and their parents?  Sure would save the taxpayers a lot in the long haul!!

I know this is really opinionated but, until some laws are put into place to stop monetary aide for those people who breed like rats and will not work to support their kids or themselves, society is going to continue spiralling downward. "It's all about ME", is their creedo.  

_Anybody _can have an unexpected pregnancy.  The difference is, if you expect the gov't to bail you out & support you & your "mistake", then the gov't should have the right to demand you & the father of the child get sterilized. If you opt not to, then either work, let your family support you, put the child up for adoption, or starve. 

I know this is harsh thinking, but it's just the way I feel about medicaid, food stamps, AFDC, etc. Those who truly need it, are the ones I see getting turned down.  Those that could get of their butts & work are the ones getting benefits by the bucket full and sitting back, they laugh at the rest of us who work hard.

Okay... rant over!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

des1954 said:


> Okay Scott.... what is the one city in the U.S. famous for selling/making firetrucks?  (Hint.... the city is somewhat close to the Mouse)



Since I have been to E-one in Ocala for a pre build and a post build inspection I will say Ocala, although Pierce in Appleton Wisconsin is the # 1 builder in America.

Try that one on Rog


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Firetrucks are often red, sometimes white, and in Kenner, LA they're lime green. Water puts out fire. Dont play with matches. Only YOU can prevent forest fires. Getting a burn really sucks.

Thats it........Thats the extent of my firefighter knowledge!!!


----------



## des1954

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Since I have been to E-one in Ocala for a pre build and a post build inspection I will say Ocala, although Pierce in Appleton Wisconsin is the # 1 builder in America.
> 
> Try that one on Rog


 
DING DING DING!!!  Scott.... you are correct!!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Firetrucks are often red, sometimes white, and in Kenner, LA they're lime green. Water puts out fire. Dont play with matches. Only YOU can prevent forest fires. Getting a burn really sucks.
> 
> Thats it........Thats the extent of my firefighter knowledge!!!


 
Rog.... I see your "ticker" slid downward somewhat!!! YaY for Rog!!! (Ya didn't have to send your loss to my butt, however!!)


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> We have more hoodlems than most HS's, so the parents telling me to F off was not unexpected.  We all know where the kids get their attitudes from....it is sad really...
> 
> skipping and pranks i can handle, but nowadays, bomb threats are just not cool



Sheesh Jen!  I am so sorry!  I hope your arm feels better!  What is the deal with these kids and parents?


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Firetrucks are often red, sometimes white, and in Kenner, LA they're lime green. Water puts out fire. Dont play with matches. Only YOU can prevent forest fires. Getting a burn really sucks.
> 
> Thats it........Thats the extent of my firefighter knowledge!!!



What about :  "STOP....DROP.....and ROLL!...." 

Just tryin' to help you out here..that's about all I know!


________________________


----------



## RvUsa

Jeesh, Jen, sorry to hear about your day, make me really want to home school Matt!  Maybe you should have the doctor put the hard cast back on for the rest of the school year, that way you can "accidentally" smack some of the hooligans in the back of the head as they run by.

Deb, why don't you tell us how you really feel.


----------



## VACAMPER

There was  talk awhile back about polypix and i starting a campground cult here in Va. Where everyone would live carefree and drink kungaloosh and beer all day.  Maybe while we do that Jen could homeschool all of our children.  you can smack my kids all you need to.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Thought I’d share a little something DS and I wrote for DH. He was chosen to attend the National Law Enforcements Officers Memorial in Washington DC next week. He will be performing and meeting the president but his main purpose is to honor a friend and comrade that was killed in the line of duty last December. 

The poem is about many stages of his career and highlights of his life. He has told me with all the calls he’s been on, even disarming a pipe bomb, nothing is tougher than having to stand next to the coffin of a fallen comrade. Here’s our poem to him:

*This Man Behind the Badge*
    By Daniel and Martha

This man behind the badge
Is not just a cop,
He’s a loving husband, a devoted father
Which no one can top.

Almost twenty years ago,
He vowed to do his best
To protect the people and the city,
So citizens can rest.

The first few years he worked the streets,
All hours, day and night,
Coming home all bloodied
From the criminals he had to fight.

Because of his knowledge and expertise,
Accreditation called on him,
And for an opportunity to excel
He accepted on a whim.

Soon Accreditation was ending,
So the streets were back in sight,
Until he got the news that the
Academy will do him right.

Now working normal hours with
Weekends and holidays off,
Soon brought about a miracle….
His little Daniel, cuddly and soft!

The Academy was benefiting
From this man and his knowledge,
But to excel any further,
He had to go to college.

Completing his Master’s
Was not an easy task,
But he graduated with honors,
Magma Cum Laude at last!

As a Top Gun for shooting,
And a member of Mobile Field Force,
Nothing was more challenging
Than his HDS Bomb Tech course.

This man of many talents asks,
“When will it stop?”
Thinking this as he’s an Honor Guard,
Honoring a fallen cop.


----------



## auntie

Very Nice.   We can relate..my son is on the job. It does take a special kind of person.




__________________


----------



## Colson39

My dad was a cop for 26 years with Metro Dade police department (which is basically Miami).  Was there during all the drug years and the riots and everything.  Was on the SWAT team, but spent most of his time in robbery.

His one claim to fame is he was the first police officer on a SWAT team in the US to hire a female as a sniper


----------



## terri01p

Off topic for a minute, we had a tornado touch down last night, it was pretty scary, no damage to my property at all but one street over is mayham...the schools are close and the areas a mess. No power but we do have water, it's amazing what kind of damage this has done, please help pray for my neighbors we live in nc and never expected it.


----------



## VACAMPER

What a way to honor your Dh.  Good job.


----------



## auntie

terri01p said:


> Off topic for a minute, we had a tornado touch down last night, it was pretty scary, no damage to my property at all but one street over is mayham...the schools are close and the areas a mess. No power but we do have water, it's amazing what kind of damage this has done, please help pray for my neighbors we live in nc and never expected it.




Terri, I've been watching some coverage of this on CNN...had no idea it was in your area. Hope all is well, and will keep your community in my thoughts and prayers...hope that everyone is found to be safe and well.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Very nice poem.  Having a brother that is a local police officer, another that is a state police officer, and another that is a firefighter, I can relate too, to the commitment to serve and protect.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

des1954 said:


> DING DING DING!!!  Scott.... you are correct!!




Now I feel special just like Rog


----------



## VACAMPER

terri01p said:


> Off topic for a minute, we had a tornado touch down last night, it was pretty scary, no damage to my property at all but one street over is mayham...the schools are close and the areas a mess. No power but we do have water, it's amazing what kind of damage this has done, please help pray for my neighbors we live in nc and never expected it.



Terri, glad your ok.  Those same storms blew through here last night.  they were rough.  I saw the report on tornados in NC but didn't know they were near you.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Thought Id share a little something DS and I wrote for DH. He was chosen to attend the National Law Enforcements Officers Memorial in Washington DC next week. He will be performing and meeting the president but his main purpose is to honor a friend and comrade that was killed in the line of duty last December.
> 
> The poem is about many stages of his career and highlights of his life. He has told me with all the calls hes been on, even disarming a pipe bomb, nothing is tougher than having to stand next to the coffin of a fallen comrade. Heres our poem to him:
> .



So sweet!  You'll have to frame it!



terri01p said:


> Off topic for a minute, we had a tornado touch down last night, it was pretty scary, no damage to my property at all but one street over is mayham...the schools are close and the areas a mess. No power but we do have water, it's amazing what kind of damage this has done, please help pray for my neighbors we live in nc and never expected it.



Terri!  I will pray for you and your community!  I'm glad you are ok!!!!  I went to college in Greensboro, and I know that area was hit hard!  Also, Momof5 lives in Forsyth County-----I hope she is ok!!!!  Please check in soon!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I'm out people!  Going to Williamsburg and trying out a new campground!  *JOHN*~I'll report on it when I get back!  Everyone have a great weekend!  Those who are camping----safe travels!!!


----------



## des1954

John - Yep!  That's how I _really _feel! 

Marsha - That poem brought tears to my eyes.  What a wonderful tribute, only too sad that you even _had _to do one.  Law enforcement & teachers have to be the most underpaid people on the planet.

Terri - Glad you're okay, but sorry about the storms! 

Ami - I know you won't see this until you get back but..... Have a great weekend!! 

Scott - Only too glad to help ya!!


----------



## des1954

Ami got post #2100, and isn't even around anymore this weekend to gloat about it!!​


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Wow, Deb, posts on otters and snakes - you're a regular Crocodile Hunter, aren't you?  I bet you spent summers working as a gator wrangler at Gatorland.


----------



## ntsammy5

They just put a wood sculpture on the Micro brewery across the street from where I work.  It's on top of a 20 foot tall beer tap and is made from a tree trunk knocked down during a storm a couple of years ago.  It's called Lake Effect Man.

I'll have to take a picture.  It's pretty impressive.  Watched them put it up this morning.  Too bad it's not a real tap!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> They just put a wood sculpture on the Micro brewery across the street from where I work.  It's on top of a 20 foot tall beer tap and is made from a tree trunk knocked down during a storm a couple of years ago.  It's called Lake Effect Man.
> 
> I'll have to take a picture.  It's pretty impressive.  Watched them put it up this morning.  Too bad it's not a real tap!



I'd like to see that.


----------



## 1goofy1

ntsammy5 said:


> They just put a wood sculpture on the Micro brewery across the street from where I work.  It's on top of a 20 foot tall beer tap and is made from a tree trunk knocked down during a storm a couple of years ago.  It's called Lake Effect Man.
> 
> I'll have to take a picture.  It's pretty impressive.  Watched them put it up this morning.  Too bad it's not a real tap!



You know that we would all be there to get some of that beer.


----------



## 1goofy1

Rog or anyone.... 

Name the song and/or Artist:

Where I come from isn't all that great
My automobile is a piece of crap
My fashion sense is a little whack
And my friends are just as screwy as me

I didn't go to boarding schools
Preppy girls never looked at me
Why should they I ain't nobody
Got nothing in my pocket


----------



## ntsammy5

It's a Weezer song -- I think


----------



## 1goofy1

Yeap


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> It's a Weezer song -- I think



Yep...

Beverly Hills....
thats where I want to be! 
Livin in beverly hills


The truth is
I just dont belong
Its something that youre born into
I dont stand a chance
Im just a low class deep down fool


I really like Weezer...they aint about deep drama....they just sing about silly crap.


----------



## tinah159

Hey everyone, I'm back. I really missed chatting with you guys. My shoulder is healing and I am able to type again!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

tinah159 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back. I really missed chatting with you guys. My shoulder is healing and I am able to type again!



I tried typing with my shoulder once, but found my fingers worked much better.


----------



## 1goofy1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Yep...
> 
> Beverly Hills....
> thats where I want to be!
> Livin in beverly hills
> 
> 
> The truth is
> I just dont belong
> Its something that youre born into
> I dont stand a chance
> Im just a low class deep down fool
> 
> 
> I really like Weezer...they aint about deep drama....they just sing about silly crap.



They do have funny songs.


----------



## 1goofy1

Sorry to all no more songs lyrics tonight.  I am going out for dinner and must go let our furbaby out and get ready.  You guys have a great weekend.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I took typing class in high school with a kid who kept getting crappy grades because his spelling was bad.  Come to find out, the kid lost a couple fingers playing around with fireworks, and he would just skip those letters when he came to them.


----------



## 2goofycampers

ftwildernessguy said:


> I tried typing with my shoulder once, but found my fingers worked much better.


----------



## tinah159

ftwildernessguy said:


> I tried typing with my shoulder once, but found my fingers worked much better.




Gosh, I really missed you guys!


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> Come to find out, the kid lost a couple fingers playing around with fireworks, and he would just skip those letters when he came to them.


----------



## Rhonda

So....what do crows eat?

We have a crow that's made himself at home in our yard.  I keep giving him bread, and he eats it, but I'm sure he'd like something else!   I just cut up some green and yellow peppers, and gave him the "ends", but he just played with them but wouldn't eat it.

Any ideas?  I thought about some leftover chicken, but that seems so cannibalistic!


----------



## RvUsa

Here is a useless fact, I am really getting tired of just laying here.  Percs are making the pain tolerable, but dang I am bored!!

Hey Tina, glad your back, I was wondering where you were.


----------



## RvUsa

Rhonda said:


> So....what do crows eat?
> 
> We have a crow that's made himself at home in our yard.  I keep giving him bread, and he eats it, but I'm sure he'd like something else!   I just cut up some green and yellow peppers, and gave him the "ends", but he just played with them but wouldn't eat it.
> 
> Any ideas?  I thought about some leftover chicken, but that seems so cannibalistic!



Crow is a bird right?  How about oh I don't know, some bird seed maybe    I kill me!  Try some suet, they love it.   Or if you are really nice, dig him up some worms!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Rhonda said:


> So....what do crows eat?
> 
> We have a crow that's made himself at home in our yard.  I keep giving him bread, and he eats it, but I'm sure he'd like something else!   I just cut up some green and yellow peppers, and gave him the "ends", but he just played with them but wouldn't eat it.
> 
> Any ideas?  I thought about some leftover chicken, but that seems so cannibalistic!



Corn.  They also eat roadkill.  That's actually about all they're good for.


----------



## RvUsa

Jim, we need to watch a movie again. I am so bored, and my battery is dying so I will have to wait until DW bends down and plugs it in for me LOL.... bye all


----------



## auntie

tinah159 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back. I really missed chatting with you guys. My shoulder is healing and I am able to type again!




Well....look who it is! So happy to read that you are healing. 


_________________


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Jim, we need to watch a movie again. I am so bored, and my battery is dying so I will have to wait until DW bends down and plugs it in for me LOL.... bye all



LOL...reminds me of my dad...he would scream at us from inside the house when we were out playing in the streets to come in and change the TV channel for him...but he was just lazy, not injured!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

She is back and plugged me in.  YEAH!!!  I can lurk all night now.


----------



## lisa8200

mrsgus06 said:


> disney4dan said:
> 
> 
> 
> John and Mike - sorry to hear about the chronic back pain.
> Nancy blew a disc out way back when doing post-op floor nursing before we had kids.  It seemed to get a lot better after her pregnancies, but I wonder how the later years will be.
> 
> So, John and Mike just have to get pregnant and their backs will get a lot better!   Jen can give them a beautiful blanket like Reilly's and we will have 3 official "disboard" babies and everybody wins!   (except maybe John and Mike during delivery  )
> 
> Sorry, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny, a vision I don't need,,,but funny
> 
> 
> 
> Tent Camping Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I’d share a little something DS and I wrote for DH. He was chosen to attend the National Law Enforcements Officers Memorial in Washington DC next week. He will be performing and meeting the president but his main purpose is to honor a friend and comrade that was killed in the line of duty last December.
> QUOTE]
> 
> The Poem is Awesome. I tried the Firefighter life as a volunteer when I was younger but, I didn't feel I had "it". My brother on the other hand, has bounced between Firefighter and Law Enforcement for years. Right now he is a Firefighter/Paramedic for the City of Jacksonville, as well as the Paramedic for the SWAT Team and Bomb Squad in another county ( spent 15 years in K9 ).He's Active with these, not " just " the paramedic He also has a side business of travelling all over the country teaching tactical training classes.
> To sum up, I am a contract writing geek and my brother is apparently WAY cooler than I am when it to jobs .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ynottony99

Rhonda said:


> So....what do crows eat?
> 
> We have a crow that's made himself at home in our yard.  I keep giving him bread, and he eats it, but I'm sure he'd like something else!   I just cut up some green and yellow peppers, and gave him the "ends", but he just played with them but wouldn't eat it.
> 
> Any ideas?  I thought about some leftover chicken, but that seems so cannibalistic!



*found this by Googling 'feeding crows':*

*FEEDING CROWS

For the person who wishes to feed crows, any number of easily available foods will do. From personal observations, crows favor foods that have high fat or oil contents and items like bacon, cheese, suet, pizza, french fries, potato chips, corn chips, etc. are often taken in preference to all others. For routine feeding, a dry dogfood with pea sized nuggets seems to work very well. Foods like these have the advantage that, unlike sunflower or other seeds that crows will also eat, they do not attract squirrles (though the interactions of squirrles and crows are fascinating to watch).*


----------



## Rhonda

ynottony99 said:


> *found this by Googling 'feeding crows':*
> 
> *FEEDING CROWS
> 
> For the person who wishes to feed crows, any number of easily available foods will do. From personal observations, crows favor foods that have high fat or oil contents and items like bacon, cheese, suet, pizza, french fries, potato chips, corn chips, etc. are often taken in preference to all others. For routine feeding, a dry dogfood with pea sized nuggets seems to work very well. Foods like these have the advantage that, unlike sunflower or other seeds that crows will also eat, they do not attract squirrles (though the interactions of squirrles and crows are fascinating to watch).*



Wow!  So crows like junk food?!     I'm sure I have enough of that around to share!

Thanks!


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> Wow, Deb, posts on otters and snakes - you're a regular Crocodile Hunter, aren't you? I bet you spent summers working as a gator wrangler at Gatorland.


 
Well...hullo there, pilgrim <said in best John Wayne imitation>

Can you believe I've never even been to Gatorland?? Didn't need to...we had Sarasota Jungle Gardens (where they flip a gator on its' back & knock it out), Myakka State Park (lots of gators), and my back yard!! Northerners get deer in the back yard, Floridians get gators! (and you don't even have to put out salt licks in the winter for them -  ) I have held baby gators, 12-16 inches, and they have a lot of fight in them for something so small!! Somewhere, I have a picture of me & one of Al with a boa constrictor draped on our shoulders. I'll have to dig those out!

I was the "eternal tomboy" when I was a wee lass, and had this facination with snakes. Still do!!! While I don't want to snuggle up with one, I'm not afraid to pick one up, either!! At our former home in Bradenton, I actually rescued a rattlesnake (baby - about 2-3 feet) from a mockingbird. Also, when I was about 7 or 8, I ran into mom & dad's bedroom brandishing a garter snake I'd happened upon, to show my dad. (He had a facination with snakes, too.) Mom turned over & opened one eye, saw what I had & let out an ear-piercing scream that scared me so badly, I dropped the snake in the bed with her!!!  

Alas, she was never quite the same!


----------



## clkelley

Wow!!  No useless chit chat last night???


----------



## stacktester

clkelley said:


> Wow!!  No useless chit chat last night???



I'm gonna start calling the local med examiners offices if something doesn't change soon Carol.  

BTW, somebody has a Tab on our craigslist for 16k. Are those things really that expensive?


----------



## RvUsa

I am here, just in too much pain to type LOL.  Or if I am not in pain, I am too zoned out on painkillers to make sense when I type.


----------



## clkelley

stacktester said:


> I'm gonna start calling the local med examiners offices if something doesn't change soon Carol.
> 
> BTW, somebody has a Tab on our craigslist for 16k. Are those things really that expensive?



Not in the Southeast.  In the North or West, you could expect to pay that much for a brand new one.  Definitely not for a used one.  I only paid $12,800 for mine brand new.


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> I am here, just in too much pain to type LOL.


 
Awwwww, John..... there is no such thing as "LOL" when you're in that much pain.

Here's a "gentle hug" to help brighten your day.  

I only wish there were something that could be done to completely rid you of all your aches & pain.  That must be a horrible way to have to live. 

So.... more    's for you!


----------



## ntsammy5

John,

Ihope you feel better.  Most of us couldn't cope with that amount of pain.


----------



## ntsammy5

Rog,

Is this yours?


----------



## AuburnJen92

auntie said:


> Jen...sorry to hear about your day...hope the arm is okay.
> 
> Bomb threat....were the kids arrested? No prank here. Zero tolerance. Here in NY post 9-11 ....that sort of thing is taken VERY seriously. They'd be in jail for sure.



Sorry I wasn't on last night, I was taking the day off and just saw the other thread about how useless some of our comments are, so I put about 10 cents in worth.

About the bomb threat Thursday, yes, all three kids were arrested on felony charges and are facing adult consequences.  They also are giving monetary awards to the two snitchers from Crimestoppers.  We have a problem with kids not telling on others, but I hope they realized how serious this was.  All schools take this very seriously now and they don't play.  We won't be seeing those kids for at least a year.  They will be expelled to the alternate school or in adult prison or juvie for a long time.


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Jen-
> 
> Can't the teachers band together, hire a few hit men, and just pick off these slimy little jerks, and their parents?  Sure would save the taxpayers a lot in the long haul!!
> 
> I know this is really opinionated but, until some laws are put into place to stop monetary aide for those people who breed like rats and will not work to support their kids or themselves, society is going to continue spiralling downward. "It's all about ME", is their creedo.
> 
> _Anybody _can have an unexpected pregnancy.  The difference is, if you expect the gov't to bail you out & support you & your "mistake", then the gov't should have the right to demand you & the father of the child get sterilized. If you opt not to, then either work, let your family support you, put the child up for adoption, or starve.
> 
> I know this is harsh thinking, but it's just the way I feel about medicaid, food stamps, AFDC, etc. Those who truly need it, are the ones I see getting turned down.  Those that could get of their butts & work are the ones getting benefits by the bucket full and sitting back, they laugh at the rest of us who work hard.
> 
> Okay... rant over!



I am glad there is someone else in this world that thinks like me.  The things I see and hear would make the toughest marine blush.


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> Sheesh Jen!  I am so sorry!  I hope your arm feels better!  What is the deal with these kids and parents?



These parents do their own thing and only contact the school when they are yelling about something.  Most of them run wild.  Oh well.  I also found out that they (the school district) is planning on eliminating all the media specialists' jobs for budget cuts and putting us back into the classroom.  I won't know anything until Tuesday about that.  Gee, I really want to go back into the classroom and be told to F off everyday.  NOT!

BTW- Thanks for asking, my arm is ok, just stiff and sore.  I didn't need to go to the DR. for that.  Here are the links to the two stories...

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/may/08/treasure-coast-high-school-student-admits-making-f/

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/may/09/no-headline---09fslbriefs/


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Jeesh, Jen, sorry to hear about your day, make me really want to home school Matt!  Maybe you should have the doctor put the hard cast back on for the rest of the school year, that way you can "accidentally" smack some of the hooligans in the back of the head as they run by.
> 
> Deb, why don't you tell us how you really feel.



OOOH, I love that idea!

I actually never thought of that!


----------



## AuburnJen92

tinah159 said:


> Gosh, I really missed you guys!



We missed you too~


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Rog,
> 
> Is this yours?



OMG, that is as ugly as those dogs that were posted on the board earlier!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ok, i think i am caught up now....


----------



## des1954

Hi, Jen!!! Great to see you back & in your typical form! I can't wait to meet you for real at the MDGG. I probably will have to work at THD that day, but I requested 8a-2p so I could still get over there b-4 the rest of you drink all the beer & kungaloosh!! 

DH & I are going to go to Ale House later today & then drop by FtW to hang out a bit at the front porch and people watch!!  

If my feet will let me, we may hop the boat for MK & hang out there, too. It's been about 2 months since we've hung out at FtW or anyplace at WDW. I'm having terrible withdrawls!! 
We were previously over there once a week, but with my schedule, that's nigh impossible now.


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> BTW- Thanks for asking, my arm is ok, just stiff and sore. I didn't need to go to the DR. for that. Here are the links to the two stories...
> 
> http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/may/08/treasure-coast-high-school-student-admits-making-f/
> 
> http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/may/09/no-headline---09fslbriefs/


 
A 16 year old in the ninth grade??  That just about sums it up.


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> A 16 year old in the ninth grade??  That just about sums it up.



my point exactly...


----------



## stacktester

ntsammy5 said:


> Rog,
> 
> Is this yours?



Are you asking about the bike or the butt?


----------



## ntsammy5

stacktester said:


> Are you asking about the bike or the butt?



Hmmmmm.  Good quetion.


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Hi, Jen!!! Great to see you back & in your typical form! I can't wait to meet you for real at the MDGG. I probably will have to work at THD that day, but I requested 8a-2p so I could still get over there b-4 the rest of you drink all the beer & kungaloosh!!
> 
> DH & I are going to go to Ale House later today & then drop by FtW to hang out a bit at the front porch and people watch!!
> 
> If my feet will let me, we may hop the boat for MK & hang out there, too. It's been about 2 months since we've hung out at FtW or anyplace at WDW. I'm having terrible withdrawls!!
> We were previously over there once a week, but with my schedule, that's nigh impossible now.



I absolutely cannot wait to meet you either!  DH feels the same way, but won't post, he is a lurker....


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> Are you asking about the bike or the butt?



   

Good one Donnie, I almost fell right out of my chair.  And yes, I have done that before...I never got the "grace" award....but most of you already know that!


----------



## RvUsa

You know for all of you "regulars" that like to talk about drinking and other foolishness, I know of this guy that runs a forum, and he encourages this kind of behavior.


----------



## ynottony99

stacktester said:


> Are you asking about the bike or the butt?



*I laughed hard enough that I snorted.*


----------



## RvUsa

Does this look comfortable to you?


----------



## AuburnJen92

that looks like heaven


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> Does this look comfortable to you?


 
John.... that is the most adorable picture of all!!! (Of course, I'm rather partial to beagles!)


----------



## RvUsa

I was sitting in my recliner, nursing my back, and looked over at him and had to take a pic with the cell phone.  It was just too funny, he was snoring so loud, but woke up when he heard me taking his pic.


----------



## des1954

Hi John-

How's the pain level doing today?  I hope it's better.

I'm waiting for the cortisone to "kick in" in my foot.  Of course, it would help if I stayed off of it, but what fun is that?

We went to FtW today just to sit on the porch for a few minutes and then take the boat over to the MK.  We stayed probably a total of 5 hours (or as much walking as my poor feet could stand), and came home. The MK was busy, but not too busy. Most rides were about a 15-30 minute wait.

We took the "Yellow" bus route, and it doesn't look as if any site refurbishing has begun,  as the 100, 200, 300, 400 & 500 loops looked full - as much as we could see from the bus.

The Hess station at WDW is $3.59 for reg & $3.97 for diesel.


----------



## RvUsa

Deb, on a 1-10 its about a 7.5.  Getting a little better.  I actually got out of the house today, I had to drive to my aunts house to deliver some mulch for my wife to play with.  

Reg unleaded was $3.69 and diesel was $4.45 

Sounds like you need to sit down and take it easy for a while,  I am chilling out in bed watching Indiana Jones, and laying on the heating pad.


----------



## des1954

Oh yes, the heating pad!!! Whenever I sprain my back, the heating pad is my best friend!!

As for staying off my feet.... I had the shot on Wed, worked 4.5 hours Thurs nite, 5.5 hours last night, and DH & I haven't been to WDW in about 2 months & today was the only time he & I will get to do this for about another 2 months.  Oh..... the withdrawls!!!  It's worth the foot pain, however! 

You take care of yourself!!  I'm signing off for the night.  I think I'll call Al & harass him for awhile!!!

G'nite, all!


----------



## OK GRUMPY

RvUsa your puppy is so cute! What a picture he looks real comfy!


----------



## auntie

John, the puppy is ADORABLE!  I really think there isn't a cuter dog than a Beagle. They suck you in with that adorable cute face..and then turn out to be very difficult to train, but...that FACE...whata FACE! Who can resist.
My daughter was watching the Indiana Jones DVD's tonight..(or should I say she and her boyfriend..can I stick needles in a voodoo doll of him?). Guess everyone has been catching up, with the new movie coming out the end of the month.


----------



## VACAMPER

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there and the dad's that have to be mom and dad both.


----------



## lisa8200

RvUsa said:


> Does this look comfortable to you?



  The funny thing is that Harley ( our Beagle ) snores like a buzz saw and lays out the same way with her head on the arm rest. 

  HAPPY MOTHERS DAY all


----------



## clkelley

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!

I hope everyone is OK from the nasty band of storms that swept through overnight and today.


----------



## AuburnJen92

HAPPY MOTHER's DAY!

Yes, DS and I are awake and DH is asleep at 9:11AM, what is wrong with this picture?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I just finished cooking MrsDisney a big breakfast and now we have to pack up and drive to MY moms and get a steak dinner on the grille.


----------



## We4mickey

Happy Mothers Day to all you mom's! Have a great day, as for me, I am off to work.


----------



## auntie

Why thank you, Happy Mother's Day to ALL!


----------



## seabee




----------



## Gatordad

hey, take it to the mothers day thread.....

i'm back.  in a nutshell.

1. Yankee Stadium is still awesome
2. Air France/Continental can go kiss my tuchus
3. French people aren't as mean as their reputation
4. The US dollar s ucks/ they tried to get me to pay $13 for a diet coke in France
5.  Eurodisney is the same thing as the one in florida.  except the castle is a little nicer
6. English pubs, mmmmm
7. French women typically have smaller thingies, or there are too many implants in the us.
8.  I am glad to be back.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Heyhey....welcome home !!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

$13 for a diet coke WOW!


----------



## Gatordad

they tried.  I refused to pay it.  they didn't try to charge until I had started drinking it.  no self respecting northeasterner would be ripped off by some french clown.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Hope you enjoyed your trip. Glad your back its been quite around here this past week.


----------



## lisa8200

glad you back ....


----------



## seabee

Gatordad said:


> hey, take it to the mothers day thread.....




That's true, so sorry. I know it is hard to have to read through posts about off topic useless stuff when you are trying to catch up on your useless chit chat thread!    Here have a BEER.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Seriously though, welcome back. Good to here you made it safely.


----------



## Shannone1

Hi everyone  I hope you all had a nice weekend.  We went camping with my mom and sisters.  We had two campsites and two cabins all across from each other.  We picked a "supersite" which was a paved pull through with a nice gas grill, stamped concrete patio, canopy, above ground fire pit and cable.  Now THIS is what I call camping


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Shannone1 said:


> Hi everyone  I hope you all had a nice weekend.  We went camping with my mom and sisters.  We had two campsites and two cabins all across from each other.  We picked a "supersite" which was a paved pull through with a nice gas grill, stamped concrete patio, canopy, above ground fire pit and cable.  Now THIS is what I call camping



That is a NICE campground, Shannon.   Share with us - what is the name and location?


----------



## seabee

Wow, that canopy was there? That is so nice, where were you again?


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah really, don't leave us hanging, where was it?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

She just doesn't want us pulling in next to her some weekend.


----------



## RvUsa

Here is a piece of useless info, and a little shameless self promotion.  We have had almost 100 posts on my site today, and reached 1500 total...


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> Here is a piece of useless info, and a little shameless self promotion.  We have had almost 100 posts on my site today, and reached 1500 total...



I gotta head on over there again, John.


----------



## RvUsa

Come on over, the waters fine!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Hi folks!  Hope the Mother's Day weekend treated you well..

We saw our second gator of the week on this road that butts up to the Savannahs, however the one we saw today was three times the size of the critter that was crossing the road earlier this week...I also saved a turtle on that road earlier this week as well...








Two idiots got out of their truck behind us to investigate...Maybe Darwin will have his way...


----------



## RvUsa

Thats what the world needs, chlorine in the gene pool baby, chlorine in the gene pool.


----------



## Shannone1

Sorry...it was the Port Huron KOA here in Michigan.  Our site was #38.  There was one super site even bigger than ours....and it had a fountain  There is a family fun center with gocarts, batting cages, mini golf, and bumper boats.  And at the campground there are a few parks, pool, game room, ice cream shop, pizza place, sand volleyball courts, a pavillion where they have dances and breakfast, 4 parks, and a bike rental place.  They kids really like the banana bikes and the four person ones.  Here are a couple of other pics...






From left to right....My mom's site with the hybrid, my sisters had the two cabins, and our site on the far right. Those cabins had a bedroom with a double or queen, bunk beds in the ball, big bathroom, and a kitchenette with full fridge, stovetop and microwave.  Then there was a dining room table, rv with dvd, and a futon.  Plenty of room for 6 people.  They also had a cute front porch with porch swing.  I think they were $150 a night.






The banana bikes






Some of my kids and various nieces and nephews.


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Hi folks!  Hope the Mother's Day weekend treated you well..
> 
> We saw our second gator of the week on this road that butts up to the Savannahs, however the one we saw today was three times the size of the critter that was crossing the road earlier this week...I also saved a turtle on that road earlier this week as well...
> 
> Two idiots got out of their truck behind us to investigate...Maybe Darwin will have his way...



I can't imagine driving along and seeing a gator just hanging out, lol !!  Great pic


----------



## seabee

That place looks great!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Yeah, that's a pretty nice looking KOA


----------



## Shannone1

ftwildernessguy said:


> Yeah, that's a pretty nice looking KOA



It is pretty nice.  There are making improvements which is always nice to see.  As with most KOA's...the little charges can really add up.  But compared to FW and some other resorts we've been to, it's a pretty good deal.  I think it was $65 a night, and we got one night free as a special this weekend.  So we only had to pay for one night


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> Hi folks!  Hope the Mother's Day weekend treated you well..
> 
> We saw our second gator of the week on this road that butts up to the Savannahs, however the one we saw today was three times the size of the critter that was crossing the road earlier this week...I also saved a turtle on that road earlier this week as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two idiots got out of their truck behind us to investigate...Maybe Darwin will have his way...




here's a useless fact.  When I was at Westminster Abbey, I stepped on Darwin's grave.


----------



## Gatordad

seabee said:


> That's true, so sorry. I know it is hard to have to read through posts about off topic useless stuff when you are trying to catch up on your useless chit chat thread!    Here have a BEER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, welcome back. Good to here you made it safely.



Thank you for the beer, it is much appreciated.  and Lisa, tell Mike I said hello.


----------



## LONE-STAR

I am watching star wars.


----------



## Shannone1

Any Survivor fans out there ??  Can't say I am happy about the outcome....but the final tribal was VERY interesting.   I adore Ozzy


----------



## LONE-STAR

Shannone1 said:


> Any Survivor fans out there ??  Can't say I am happy about the outcome....but the final tribal was VERY interesting.   I adore Ozzy



Yes but we are recording it and will watch it later.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Shannone1 said:


> Hi everyone  I hope you all had a nice weekend.  We went camping with my mom and sisters.  We had two campsites and two cabins all across from each other.  We picked a "supersite" which was a paved pull through with a nice gas grill, stamped concrete patio, canopy, above ground fire pit and cable.  Now THIS is what I call camping



We have stayed there a couple of times, the first was in the row right behind your motorhome and last year in the row behind that. Lots to do and a pretty nice park. IIRC its about 15 min to Port huron. There is a nice city park just South of the Bluewater bridge that you can watch the freighters from.

Scott


----------



## VACAMPER

Not happy with survivor outcome either.  I won't voice my opinions since some have not watched it yet.  Great tribal counsel though.


----------



## LONE-STAR

VACAMPER said:


> Not happy with survivor outcome either.  I won't voice my opinions since some have not watched it yet.  Great tribal counsel though.



Thank you. We are fixing to watch it.


----------



## Shannone1

Looks like we have a new troll tonight.  Just when things seem to calm down  I just don't understand what people get from trying to rile people up  We aren't bothering anyone.  We aren't going to other boards and stirring things up.  Why can't they leave us alone !!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Shannone1 said:


> Looks like we have a new troll tonight.  Just when things seem to calm down  I just don't understand what people get from trying to rile people up  We aren't bothering anyone.  We aren't going to other boards and stirring things up.  Why can't they leave us alone !!


----------



## RvUsa

Troll, where, I missed it.


----------



## Shannone1

Not in this thread


----------



## RvUsa

Where?  WHERE? I love trolls.  LOL


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Where?  WHERE? I love trolls.  LOL



I think shes talking about the Camping in August thread.


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> I think shes talking about the Camping in August thread.



That and a couple of others.  Looking back at the other posts by that person this is nothing new for them.  Just like to stir things up.  I'm done venting about it....just ticked me off.  

On to better things though.  Did I mention I am taking my gas guzzling motorome camping again next weekend ??


----------



## terri01p

I think it's to camp or not to camp


----------



## LONE-STAR

Yes fuel prices suck it cost me $4.22 every 12 miles oh how that hurts. I sure miss cheap diesel.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Shannone1 said:


> Any Survivor fans out there ??  Can't say I am happy about the outcome....but the final tribal was VERY interesting.



I agree with you but it was ok.


----------



## Disney Campers

> it was the Port Huron KOA here in Michigan


Where are all the snow mountains?? i don't remember the snow melting before May when I lived there 

By the way folks DON'T feed the trolls


----------



## Disney Campers

terri01p said:


> I think it's to camp or not to camp



that was one thread,  but the post in question is gone


----------



## seabee

Sorry Scott. It has been a busy weekend for you, you've done a good job.


----------



## terri01p

Have a good night everyone !


----------



## lisa8200

Gatordad said:


> Thank you for the beer, it is much appreciated.  and Lisa, tell Mike I said hello.



 Treating me like I'm not here only makes me feel more like familly..at least my familly


----------



## djblu883

Disney Campers said:


> that was one thread,  but the post in question is gone



I LOVE IT!!!! gotta love it...!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> These parents do their own thing and only contact the school when they are yelling about something.  Most of them run wild.  Oh well.  I also found out that they (the school district) is planning on eliminating all the media specialists' jobs for budget cuts and putting us back into the classroom.  I won't know anything until Tuesday about that.  Gee, I really want to go back into the classroom and be told to F off everyday.  NOT!
> 
> BTW- Thanks for asking, my arm is ok, just stiff and sore.  I didn't need to go to the DR. for that.  Here are the links to the two stories...
> 
> http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/may/08/treasure-coast-high-school-student-admits-making-f/
> 
> http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/may/09/no-headline---09fslbriefs/



Yikes!  Temper, temper on the discussion on those articles!  I see where the F offs are coming from!  People need to chill!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> I was sitting in my recliner, nursing my back, and looked over at him and had to take a pic with the cell phone.  It was just too funny, he was snoring so loud, but woke up when he heard me taking his pic.



Cute puppy!  How are you feeling today, John?



Gatordad said:


> hey, take it to the mothers day thread.....
> 
> i'm back.  in a nutshell.
> 
> 1. Yankee Stadium is still awesome
> 2. Air France/Continental can go kiss my tuchus
> 3. French people aren't as mean as their reputation
> 4. The US dollar s ucks/ they tried to get me to pay $13 for a diet coke in France
> 5.  Eurodisney is the same thing as the one in florida.  except the castle is a little nicer
> 6. English pubs, mmmmm
> 7. French women typically have smaller thingies, or there are too many implants in the us.
> 8.  I am glad to be back.



Welcome back!



Shannone1 said:


> Hi everyone  I hope you all had a nice weekend.  We went camping with my mom and sisters.  We had two campsites and two cabins all across from each other.  We picked a "supersite" which was a paved pull through with a nice gas grill, stamped concrete patio, canopy, above ground fire pit and cable.  Now THIS is what I call camping



Looks like a great place!  Glad you had fun!



AuburnJen92 said:


> Hi folks!  Hope the Mother's Day weekend treated you well..
> 
> We saw our second gator of the week on this road that butts up to the Savannahs, however the one we saw today was three times the size of the critter that was crossing the road earlier this week...I also saved a turtle on that road earlier this week as well...
> 
> Two idiots got out of their truck behind us to investigate...Maybe Darwin will have his way...



Holy Guacamole! Did I say I want to move to Florida?  That looked like a nice walking trail right there!  Can you say human sushi?



Disney Campers said:


> Where are all the snow mountains?? i don't remember the snow melting before May when I lived there
> 
> By the way folks DON'T feed the trolls



I missed something.


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks Ami, I am feeling better, still hurts like *)($ but better than it was.  LOL


----------



## Us3

We had a great weekend camping at Lanier.  Now I'm sitting here drinking coffee out of my Fort Wilderness mug, catching up on disboards and counting down the days until we leave for the Fort...ahhhhh  

Ok, now back to work...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

We camped at Newport News campground right outside of Williamsburg, but really close to everything!  It was a nice place.  Well stocked lake, lots of trails and bike paths, acceptable CS (no FW, though!).We'll be back!  A few pics:

This was our site...pardon the mess, I took the pic when we were packing up:





Right near the CS, sat this sign:





This is what the sign was talking about.  The pic doesn't even come close to capturing the scope of it.  This "trench'  was huge!






To keep kids from eroding history.....they put in a nice playground:





My only complaint about this campground is the proximity to the trains.  I am an extremely light sleeper and every whistle woke me up.  Traffic noise from nearby 64 was a little disturbing, too.  My family didn't notice, however.  DH calls me Princess and the pea.


----------



## seabee

Us3 said:


> We had a great weekend camping at Lanier.  Now I'm sitting here drinking coffee out of my Fort Wilderness mug, catching up on disboards and counting down the days until we leave for the Fort...ahhhhh
> 
> Ok, now back to work...



 I too am having coffee out of my fort mug   I should be out walking to make up for the "willpowerless"(my own word) weekend I had. Anyway, got a question for you all. As I have mentioned DH just got an electric wheelchair to use instead of his manual one. We were talking about our Disney trip and how he is able to go on certain rides with the manual chair. Now, the Buzz ride for instance, do you think he will be able to go on with the electric chair?  It is not an ECV, it is a wheelchair. He is in the same position as his manual, actually it is a little skinnier then the manual because of the wheels. It is just electric. Something we were thinking about, and I thought I would run it by you all.  MK is really the only park that has rides for him to go on and I would hate to have him and the kids miss out because I opted for ease with him being in the electric. Thanks for your help.


----------



## seabee

Ami, that looks like a nice place. We have been talking about going to Williamsburg, I wanted to over April vacation. Our girls love historical destinations. I thought they would like Jamestown, and Williamsburg, and of course we might try and hit Busch Gardens.  Have you guys been to Jamestown? What are your thoughts? This is something I am hoping to do within a year or so.


----------



## Shannone1

Disney Campers said:


> Where are all the snow mountains?? i don't remember the snow melting before May when I lived there



LOL....it's not THAT cold where we are.  Now the U.P on the other hand has been known to have snow into June some years.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> Ami, that looks like a nice place. We have been talking about going to Williamsburg, I wanted to over April vacation. Our girls love historical destinations. I thought they would like Jamestown, and Williamsburg, and of course we might try and hit Busch Gardens.  Have you guys been to Jamestown? What are your thoughts? This is something I am hoping to do within a year or so.



I love Jamestown!  It is my favorite area of the historic triangle!  It is very much a living history museam with lots of neat places to explore!  Plus, they really jazzed it up last year for the 400th anniversary!  Williamsburg is also fantastic.  I really enjoy walking down the streets, looking at the architecture and gardens and the beautiful horses!  The shops are fun and with everyone in costume you really get a feel for the history!  Aside from Disney, it is one of my most favorite places to go!


----------



## clkelley

Speaking of mugs.  We actually wandered into our local Disney Store (which is closing by the end of June), and I scored an Oswald the Lucky Rabbit mug for about $7.00.

There was absolutely NOTHING else there I was remotely interested in.  I'm not upset at all that our store is closing.  Although ours was one of the stores that was not remodeled.  It still had the Disney characters in the window and the huge video wall and the plush mountain.  But when they ditched most of the adult items, good books, videos, animation cells and watches, I quickly lost interest.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

PolynesianPixie said:


> We camped at Newport News campground right outside of Williamsburg, but really close to everything!  It was a nice place.  Well stocked lake, lots of trails and bike paths, acceptable CS (no FW, though!).We'll be back!  A few pics:
> 
> This was our site...pardon the mess, I took the pic when we were packing up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right near the CS, sat this sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the sign was talking about.  The pic doesn't even come close to capturing the scope of it.  This "trench'  was huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To keep kids from eroding history.....they put in a nice playground:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaint about this campground is the proximity to the trains.  I am an extremely light sleeper and every whistle woke me up.  Traffic noise from nearby 64 was a little disturbing, too.  My family didn't notice, however.  DH calls me Princess and the pea.




I was amazed at the size of the breastworks when we visited the Cold harbor battlefield. All that earth was moved with some shovels, plates and whatever else they had that would scrape earth.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I can't imagine how they looked without 140 years of rain and wind!


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> I love Jamestown!  It is my favorite area of the historic triangle!  It is very much a living history museam with lots of neat places to explore!  Plus, they really jazzed it up last year for the 400th anniversary!  Williamsburg is also fantastic.  I really enjoy walking down the streets, looking at the architecture and gardens and the beautiful horses!  The shops are fun and with everyone in costume you really get a feel for the history!  Aside from Disney, it is one of my most favorite places to go!



I haven't been anywhere in that part of the country yet.  We are hoping to take an east coast camping trip in a couple of years and we want to spend some time in those places on our way.  I am going to Washington D.C next month for the first time with my dd 8th grade trip.  Other than Greenfield Village/Henry Ford Museum and the forts in Mackinaw....there aren't a lot of historical places of interest around here.

But we do have lots of other beautiful places to visit in Michigan so you should all come check us out.  Plus we could use the tourist dollars


----------



## Colson39

Been a long time since I've visited any of the Civil War battlefields, will have to take Reilly one day.  Great pics!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> I haven't been anywhere in that part of the country yet.  We are hoping to take an east coast camping trip in a couple of years and we want to spend some time in those places on our way.  I am going to Washington D.C next month for the first time with my dd 8th grade trip.  Other than Greenfield Village/Henry Ford Museum and the forts in Mackinaw....there aren't a lot of historical places of interest around here.
> 
> But we do have lots of other beautiful places to visit in Michigan so you should all come check us out.  Plus we could use the tourist dollars



When you do, let me know and I'll give you some tips!  I grew up outside of DC (Annapolis) and still love to go.  Once you pay for hotel/parking/food/metro everything else to do is free!  All the museams are great, the zoo is nice and despite being metropolitan, there is a lot of green in the area!  I hope the cherry trees are still in bloom on the mall when you go!  They are a gorgeous sight!!!!!

Michigan?  Where's Michigan?   That is one state I've never been to.  I need to remedy that!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

We visited Virginia a few years ago and toured the fields from the 7 days campaign. They also crisscross areas that were important in the siege of Richmond when Grant campaigned South from the Wilderness. It was the first time I traveled VA as an adult and we will definetly go back. My next trip will be of the Northern VA areas around Fredricksburg.
 We stopped on the way to Florida during the Christmas 06 trip and toured the Chickamauga battlefield and we went to Gettysburg last summer. 

If you stand on the ground described in the books it takes on a whole new dimension, knowing how the soldiers lived and what they endured is very moving.


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> Yikes!  Temper, temper on the discussion on those articles!  I see where the F offs are coming from!  People need to chill!



ok, i feel vindicated, someone else knows how they act...


----------



## mrsgus06

Gatordad said:


> i'm back.  in a nutshell.
> 
> 7. French women typically have smaller thingies, or there are too many implants in the us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigdisneydaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was amazed at the size of the breastworks when we visited the Cold harbor battlefield. All that earth was moved with some shovels, plates and whatever else they had that would scrape earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, yall were not in the same place!  Or, BDD is amazed too easily! Pete you need to visit the battlefield so you can be amazed too.
> 
> Sorry, I have finished my exercising (because Stacktester deemed me fat) so I am bored.  Heaven knows those 5 laundry baskets in the laundry room need my attention, but today I suffer from add.  I will try harder to amuse myself.  That is all.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Heres a shot from one of the round tops looking down at the Devils den on a hot hazy early July day, about the same weather as during the battles.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsgus06 said:


> Gatordad said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm back.  in a nutshell.
> 
> 7. French women typically have smaller thingies, or there are too many implants in the us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, yall were not in the same place!  Or, BDD is amazed too easily! Pete you need to visit the battlefield so you can be amazed too.
> 
> Sorry, I have finished my exercising (because Stacktester deemed me fat) so I am bored.  Heaven knows those 5 laundry baskets in the laundry room need my attention, but today I suffer from add.  I will try harder to amuse myself.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bad when a Yankee knows the correct terms and a citizen of the first secession state doesnt......
Click to expand...


----------



## Gatordad

I was in France, not the battlefield.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> I was in France, not the battlefield.



I was calling out MrsGus.


----------



## mrsgus06

We left for a reason, but nooooooo, yall had to beat us up and make us come back.  We   the northerners and wait for the day that the south will rise again!  

Hey, I told you I was bored.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsgus06 said:


> We left for a reason, but nooooooo, yall had to beat us up and make us come back.  We   the northerners and wait for the day that the south will rise again!
> 
> Hey, I told you I was bored.



I wasnt up here then, my kin were in AL,MS and TN


----------



## Us3

Those are some cool pics.  I'm really looking forward to exploring more of the east coast.  That has been our plan since we relocated to Atlanta 2 years ago.  

But for some reason we just cant stop traveling south on 75 to this place they call Fort Wilderness....


----------



## Colson39

wow, great picture Scott


----------



## auntie

I haven't weeded through the last few pages, but wondered if anyone has heard from Terri? Her community was hit by a tornado last week. She mentioned that her house was okay, but a block over it was bad. Just wondered if she's without power, and if everyone was safe in her area?


----------



## Anne's Family

May I come in and play?  Been lurking way too long.


----------



## des1954

Okay Anne!!  Some people I know of on this board will embrace you with open arms because of the icon's in your siggy!!  

Gatordad (hi pete), will raz you because he's a die-hard Gator fan.

I never got into college ball, but my FIL is a FSU alumni, so I guess I would have to be a "Noles" fan (if I were a fan, that is).

My allegience is to the Buc's!

Anyhow.... welcome!  Stay as long as you like. Kick back, enjoy the banter & the comraderie.  Don't take any of us too seriously!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Anne...please do....we fear lurkers...we'd rather know you as a maniacal stalker whos actually on our side!!!!

I look at the photo Scott posted and can easily see why the Civil War was fought.......only a Yank would run a road through such beautiful country side,...but only a moonshine swillin Rebel would wanna stop travelers from being able to see such beauty by anything other than a horse.


----------



## homebrew2

Anne's Family said:


> May I come in and play?  Been lurking way too long.



Sure you can.  Texas eh?  Hows the "Giant Sinkhole" doin. Has it swallerd any
more houses


----------



## clkelley

Welcome!!!

*WAR EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> but only a moonshine swillin Rebel would wanna stop travelers from being able to see such beauty by anything other than a horse.


 
I see nothing wrong with that Perhaps the horse would if I hoisted my fat azz on his back, but I see nothing wrong with it!!


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> 4. The US dollar s ucks/ they tried to get me to pay $13 for a diet coke in France
> *Ooh, la, la!!!  How much is a beer????*
> 6. English pubs, mmmmm
> *Mmmmmmm*
> 7. French women typically have smaller thingies, or there are too many implants in the us.
> *I always thought I came from German/English descent. Perhaps there was a "frenchman" in there, too?*
> 8. I am glad to be back.


*We're glad you're back too, Pete!*

You keep this place a little more lively!! Thanks!

PS... What'd ya get us???  Any souveniers?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> I see nothing wrong with that Perhaps the horse would if I hoisted my fat azz on his back, but I see nothing wrong with it!!



Hey Deb, how's your foot???


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Anne's Family said:


> May I come in and play?  Been lurking way too long.



heck yeah, girl!  Come out to play!  I was one who followed your solo trip report.  I absolutely LOVE the idea of a solo trip!!!!!


----------



## stacktester

mrsgus06 said:


> Sorry, I have finished my exercising (because Stacktester deemed me fat) so I am bored.  Heaven knows those 5 laundry baskets in the laundry room need my attention, but today I suffer from add.  I will try harder to amuse myself.  That is all.




I did not say that. I said come over to the weight loss board and talk about something you were describing that was gross lol. Even if you were fat I would never say anything due to your posse down in Orlando.   

Elvis had the Memphis Mafia and you have the Orlando..... give me time to think. I'll come up with something to name your clan. If anybody can come up with a name come on.


----------



## Anne's Family

Thanka vera mush.

Graduated from AU in '86 but I don't really follow them much any more.  I went through the difficult years when they were banned from everything and couldn't be nice.  My brother is still die hard.  Colonel in the AF - so his squadron likes any team he likes.

Heading to the fort in our new-to-us camper in August.  Pray for my AC.  We haven't tried it out in fried-egg heat yet.  Won't be long before we can just pop it up in the backyard and test it out on Texas heat.  ugh.

Sinkhole!!!! Excuse me!  I live in a little fairytale land called Flower Mound.  We ain't got no stinkin' sinkholes.  We are perfect in every way (ok, except for the child-molester lady that lives across the street and is thankfully attempting to sell her jinxed house).

Ok, I'm done for now.


----------



## Anne's Family

PolynesianPixie said:


> heck yeah, girl!  Come out to play!  I was one who followed your solo trip report.  I absolutely LOVE the idea of a solo trip!!!!!



I was actually considering staying in a tent on my next solo trip... flying with all my gear.  Hubby thought I was nuts... but he knows I'll do just about anything to get my Disney fix.


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> Hey Deb, how's your foot???


 

I'm "gellin", but they're still "yellin"!!   

I LOVE the area you visited!  Haven't been there in about 9 years, but still love it!!  Glad you had such a fun weekend.... don't get lost in the laundry, however!!!  Did I ever tell you that "iron" is a four-letter word in my vocabulary???


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Anne's Family said:


> I was actually considering staying in a tent on my next solo trip... flying with all my gear.  Hubby thought I was nuts... but he knows I'll do just about anything to get my Disney fix.



I had the same thought!!!!!   I adore FtW and thought that staying alone in a tent would not only be cost effective, but an adventure as well!!!!  I planned my trip, was pumped.....then chickened out....and booked WL.   maybe next time?  If you do it, I'd love to hear all about it!


----------



## des1954

Anne's Family said:


> I was actually considering staying in a tent on my next solo trip... flying with all my gear. Hubby thought I was nuts... but he knows I'll do just about anything to get my Disney fix.


 
We understand Anne.... we really do!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> I'm "gellin", but they're still "yellin"!!
> 
> I LOVE the area you visited!  Haven't been there in about 9 years, but still love it!!  Glad you had such a fun weekend.... don't get lost in the laundry, however!!!  Did I ever tell you that "iron" is a four-letter word in my vocabulary???



it is in mine, too!  Standing on your feet and ironing would not be in your best interest, dear!!!!   I use that contraption when I sew.  That's it.  I guess because I'm making something new it doesn't seem like such a chore.  My hubby is very good at ironing his shirts for work.  Even when I do it for him, he has to go back and do it again... 

can you tell a difference with that cortisone?


----------



## Gatordad

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I was calling out MrsGus.



I was calling her out too, lol small world.


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> can you tell a difference with that cortisone?


 
It's finally starting to take effect, Ami. Thanks for asking!! Of course, if I would lose say, 50-70 lbs, it might make a difference, too!



 
http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZN&utm_id=7920


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> I did not say that. I said come over to the weight loss board and talk about something you were describing that was gross lol. Even if you were fat I would never say anything due to your posse down in Orlando.
> 
> Elvis had the Memphis Mafia and you have the Orlando..... give me time to think. I'll come up with something to name your clan. If anybody can come up with a name come on.




I hear that their shoes are usually dirty.... does that help you come up with anything ?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I have a feeling that MrsGus is going to turn into a Mrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




, with a swift hind-leg kick to the right area, leaving both of you eligible for the nickname


----------



## We4mickey

I just had an older gentleman ring my doorbell and ask me where I got my mickey light that I have in my front yard.     He wanted to know how he could get one. I told him DH made it. He couldn't believe it. He gave me his name and phone number and asked if DH would consider making one for him. Wait until I tell DH he has a job to do. The little old guy and his wife were so sweet and big Disney fans. How can you say no.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

All I read is blah blah blah .......  

If I really wanted to get after her I would sick Grandma on her ...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> It's finally starting to take effect, Ami. Thanks for asking!! Of course, if I would lose say, 50-70 lbs, it might make a difference, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZN&utm_id=7920



Ah..pish posh!  

I'm glad you're beginning to feel better!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

We4mickey said:


> I just had an older gentleman ring my doorbell and ask me where I got my mickey light that I have in my front yard.     He wanted to know how he could get one. I told him DH made it. He couldn't believe it. He gave me his name and phone number and asked if DH would consider making one for him. Wait until I tell DH he has a job to do. The little old guy and his wife were so sweet and big Disney fans. How can you say no.



How sweet!  And one heck of a compliment!


----------



## Shannone1

auntie said:


> I haven't weeded through the last few pages, but wondered if anyone has heard from Terri? Her community was hit by a tornado last week. She mentioned that her house was okay, but a block over it was bad. Just wondered if she's without power, and if everyone was safe in her area?



She must be ok because she was posting last night


----------



## AuburnJen92

clkelley said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> *WAR EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!!*



AMEN SISTER!


----------



## Us3

We4mickey said:


> I just had an older gentleman ring my doorbell and ask me where I got my mickey light that I have in my front yard.     He wanted to know how he could get one. I told him DH made it. He couldn't believe it. He gave me his name and phone number and asked if DH would consider making one for him. Wait until I tell DH he has a job to do. The little old guy and his wife were so sweet and big Disney fans. How can you say no.



That's really cool.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Remember the picture of the gator I posted yesterday?  Well, Darwin does wonders...the two idiots that were behind me that got out of the truck ended up getting arrested...here is the story..it is a hoot!

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/may/12/2-arrested-bound-alligator-truck-bed-port-st-lucie/


----------



## Gatordad

des1954 said:


> It's finally starting to take effect, Ami. Thanks for asking!! Of course, if I would lose say, 50-70 lbs, it might make a difference, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZN&utm_id=7920




maybe lose the walrus tusks.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wow...Jen, You were the "on the spot shot" with that one!!! You had the news before it was even news...Im impressed!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

sometimes i amaze even myself...they did look like the type though...i remember saying to dh that they were up to no good...now they can be up to no good in the can

that was the second gator i saw in one week, i wonder what i will see today?


----------



## AuburnJen92

For some more humor, read this article...I thought of all of you when I read it today...

Wild turkey causes beer truck to crash

Associated Press • May 10, 2008


NICEVILLE - The driver of a beer truck has been hospitalized in Pensacola after his truck crashed when a turkey flew into its windshield.
Advertisement

According to the Florida Highway Patrol, Daniel S. Milby, 32, of DeFuniak Springs, lost control of his truck when the turkey collided with the windshield Saturday morning. Authorities say Milby's truck jackknifed, overturned and eventually crashed into a guardrail.

Another driver on the road, Roger L. Bloomfield, 59, of DeFuniak Springs, was also involved in the crash. Bloomfield had minor injuries.

FHP says the crash caused about $70,000 worth of damage to the beer truck.


Here is the link if you need it.  
http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=200880510026

They never did say if the beer was alright!


----------



## Anne's Family

Maybe it was $70K worth of beer.  Who cares about the truck?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

It was actually over 300k worth of beer....the otters threw the turkey at the truck and got away with $230k of unharmed cases. Man...those otters are really using some foul tactics to gain their beer access(excess) these days!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> Remember the picture of the gator I posted yesterday?  Well, Darwin does wonders...the two idiots that were behind me that got out of the truck ended up getting arrested...here is the story..it is a hoot!
> 
> http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/may/12/2-arrested-bound-alligator-truck-bed-port-st-lucie/



Goodness!  With the bomb threats....and the misdemeanor possession of alligator citation confused: ) I'm beginning to wonder what you're going to see today, too!


----------



## AuburnJen92

I'll keep you posted.  I am starting to feel like the National Enquirer down here!


----------



## PolynesianPixie




----------



## Colson39

> What do you see in that cloud?
> 
> A new technology may have Mickey-head logos flying all over the place at Walt Disney World. A new technology created by Francisco Guerra of SnowMasters Special Effects Inc.a special-effects company specializing in snow, foam, fog, bubble, and scent machines in Lexington, Alabamawill create artificial "clouds" of bubbles that last for as long as half an hour before evaporating (though they can also be mixed to dissolve more quickly. The "Flogos" machine (for "flying logos") creates a special mass of foam bubbles filled with air and helium that are pushed through a stencil and then cut by a metal blade when a certain thickness is reached. You can see a test of the Mickey-head logo in a video on the company's site (link). Machines can make logos of 2-, 3- and 4-foot diameters.
> 
> According to an Associated Press article (link), Walt Disney World plans to test the device at the Magic Kingdom next month. While the machines cost $3,500 per day to rent, it may prove to be a solid investment. Disney used to release birds at the conclusion of shows in front of the castle each day until the local birds of prey caught on and the birds started becoming a snack and a visceral demonstration of the circle of life. Flogo machines could provide a similarly spectacular way to end a show with no ill effects.]



http://www.flogos.net/Mickey head every 15 sec.wmv

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zgWZekULxKU


----------



## VACAMPER

They do think of everthing don't they.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

What a cool and simple idea....a helium inflated pattern of bubbles!!!! $3500 a day!!!! Man...I could make a contraption do the same thing for less than $500 bucks...and it wouldnt even include duct tape in the assembly plans!!!


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> What a cool and simple idea....a helium inflated pattern of bubbles!!!! $3500 a day!!!! Man...I could make a contraption do the same thing for less than $500 bucks...and it wouldnt even include duct tape in the assembly plans!!!



I'll be your first customer


----------



## mrsgus06

bigdisneydaddy said:


> All I read is blah blah blah .......
> 
> If I really wanted to get after her I would sick Grandma on her ...



I'm scared of Grandma!   Heck, even Gramps is scared of Grandma!  She always spoils the fun Addie and I come up with.  



bigdisneydaddy said:


> I hear that their shoes are usually dirty.... does that help you come up with anything ?



Are you saying that my children have dirty shoes or dirty feet?  

When people ask me what daycare I am (and they do ask a lot) I tell them Monsters, Inc.


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


>


----------



## AuburnJen92

I was kind of fond of Disney feeding the local raptors.  Disney made their lives very easy for a while.

At one of the former HS I coached at, we had a mating pair of ospreys that would catch fish from the river about a 1/2 mile away and eat them on top of the light poles on the field and throw the bones at the girls.  It was way cool!


----------



## des1954

Jen-

How did your shrimp & mahi-mahi come out???


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> and it wouldnt even include duct tape in the assembly plans!!!


 
_Words to live by..._

Duct Tape.... the handyman's secret weapon!!

If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy!

_Red Green_


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Jen-
> 
> How did your shrimp & mahi-mahi come out???



Very well.  I am going with bigger shrimp because too many went diving in the water bowl, but the fish came out very moist and very good.  I can't wait for the next batch!


----------



## RvUsa

Boy, you guys are chatty today.  LOL  I actually got out of the house for a while today.  Yeah.


----------



## AuburnJen92

YEAH JOHN!


----------



## 1goofy1

Just got caught up again.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Shannone, that KOA looks very nice and relaxing.  

I like playing the song game so here is another one.

Name the song and/or artist.

It ain't no joke I'd like to buy the world a toke
And teach the world to sing in perfect harmony
And teach the world to snuff the fires and the liars
Hey I know it's just a song but it's spice for the recipe
This is a love attack I know it went out but it's back.
It's just like any fad it retracts before impact
And just like fashion it's a passion for the with it and hip
If you got the goods they'll come and buy it just to stay in the clique


----------



## ntsammy5

I'm not sure I can go back to catch up, so I'll start here.  Anything interesting happening?


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> Boy, you guys are chatty today.  LOL  I actually got out of the house for a while today.  Yeah.



Glad to hear it. Hope your feeling a little better.


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> Boy, you guys are chatty today.  LOL  I actually got out of the house for a while today.  Yeah.



Glad to hear it..hope your feeling better.

Ooops..duplicate..don't know what happened there..but Glad you got out anyway..worth saying twice!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

So don't delay act now supplies are running out
Allow, if you're still alive, six to eight years to arrive
And if you follow there may be a tomorrow
But if the offer is shun you might as well be walking on the sun


----------



## mrsgus06

BigDaddyRog said:


> So don't delay act now supplies are running out
> Allow, if you're still alive, six to eight years to arrive
> And if you follow there may be a tomorrow
> But if the offer is shun you might as well be walking on the sun



I'm so taking you to the pool party with me!


----------



## RvUsa

I love that song, one of my favorites.  Yeah, I was out, now I am back and sore, but it is getting better.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Us3

RvUsa said:


> I love that song, one of my favorites.  Yeah, I was out, now I am back and sore, but it is getting better.  Thanks everyone.



Glad you're feeling a bit better!


----------



## clkelley

I had a GREAT weekend, although I was a bad daughter.  I fibbed to my brothers about being out of town, so I wouldn't have to go to the mother's day get together.  I did send her flowers, and a card, and called her up though.  I've been out of town so many weekends lately and was home last weekend and reallllllly needed to stay home and get some stuff done.  I managed to gather up 10 HUGE bags of stuff that went to a charity this morning (they left a card on our door saying they would be in the area today.) and I got all my winter stuff put away and the summer stuff pulled out, and got my oldest son's room cleaned out (although I won't get rid of his bed just yet), and now the computer and the sewing machine is in his room instead of our nice dining room.  Both of my boys did call me for mother's day, and today my youngest emptied the dishwasher, did all the laundry, and cleaned his room, and emptied his car out and did all that laundry (without asking!!!!)


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> Very well. I am going with bigger shrimp because too many went diving in the water bowl, but the fish came out very moist and very good. I can't wait for the next batch!


 
HuRrAy!!!  Sorry about the shrimp diving into the jaccuzzi, but hey, shrimp gotta swim!!!  There's a restaurant in St. Pete (Ted Peter's) that makes a smoked fish dip that's outta site!!!  I think I'll see if I can find the recipe & if so, I'll be back and post it here.

John-  Glad you're feeling somewhat better!!


----------



## auntie

clkelley said:


> today my youngest emptied the dishwasher, did all the laundry, and cleaned his room, and emptied his car out and did all that laundry (without asking!!!!)



Okay..this is alarming. Goes beyond being nice for Mother's Day. If it was my youngest it would mean either he needs MONEY...or he did something wrong...and I just haven't found out about it ...YET.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Anne's Family said:


> Thanka vera mush.
> 
> Graduated from AU in '86 but I don't really follow them much any more.  I went through the difficult years when they were banned from everything and couldn't be nice.  My brother is still die hard.  Colonel in the AF - so his squadron likes any team he likes.
> 
> Heading to the fort in our new-to-us camper in August.  Pray for my AC.  We haven't tried it out in fried-egg heat yet.  Won't be long before we can just pop it up in the backyard and test it out on Texas heat.  ugh.
> 
> Sinkhole!!!! Excuse me!  I live in a little fairytale land called Flower Mound.  We ain't got no stinkin' sinkholes.  We are perfect in every way (ok, except for the child-molester lady that lives across the street and is thankfully attempting to sell her jinxed house).
> 
> Ok, I'm done for now.



The sink hole is just north of Houston. I thank


----------



## ntsammy5

Anne's Family said:


> My brother is still die hard.  Colonel in the AF - so his squadron likes any team he likes.




And that's the way it should be!


----------



## homebrew2

des1954 said:


> _Words to live by..._
> 
> Duct Tape.... the handyman's secret weapon!!
> 
> If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy!
> 
> _Red Green_



"Keep yer stick on the Ice. And remember, were all in this together".


----------



## Gatordad

The University of Florida Softball team has won the SEC this year, with a 27-1 record.


----------



## Anne's Family

Ugh.  Just got back from my 10yo's baseball game.  They've played I think 10 or 12 games this season and won only once.  Another letdown tonight but the guys did get some hits.  Only one more game to go and it will most likely be rained out on Wednesday if the weather guessers are correct.

My little buddy is so discouraged.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> The University of Florida Softball team has won the SEC this year, with a 27-1 record.



I coached their pitching coach when she was in HS.  She is a wonderful girl and I wish them the best of luck.  Wow, I watched them play and all I can say is WOW.

By the way, Auburn is the #2 seed in the TAM regional.  Just FYI.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Anne's Family said:


> Ugh.  Just got back from my 10yo's baseball game.  They've played I think 10 or 12 games this season and won only once.  Another letdown tonight but the guys did get some hits.  Only one more game to go and it will most likely be rained out on Wednesday if the weather guessers are correct.
> 
> My little buddy is so discouraged.



Pete and I know your pain sister.  My HS softball team has won 2 games in two seasons.  This year we were 1-19.  I don't know what Pete's final record was in little league.  Tell him to chin up.  It will be over soon and he can start all over again fresh.


----------



## Gatordad

we are 2-15, with one game to go.  will probably be 2-17, once we lose our last game and rd one of the playoffs.  I'd like to thank everyone for making this necessary.

the olympic team was in Lakeland this week, they took a bunch of kids from the league to visit them.  Cat Osterman's uncle made it happen.


----------



## Shannone1

Anne's Family said:


> Ugh.  Just got back from my 10yo's baseball game.  They've played I think 10 or 12 games this season and won only once.  Another letdown tonight but the guys did get some hits.  Only one more game to go and it will most likely be rained out on Wednesday if the weather guessers are correct.
> 
> My little buddy is so discouraged.



I've been there. All 3 of my kids play ball.  We've been on good teams and bad ones.  They do usually end up getting something from the season, even they do lose most of their games.  The important thing is to keep it fun and not let them get too caught up in the numbers.  Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> The important thing is to keep it fun and not let them get too caught up in the numbers.  Easier said than done, I know.



Could you please come and explain that to my HS parents?  Please???


----------



## Anne's Family

He still loves the game, just disappointed (mostly in himself).  He's 10 and he only started last year.  We'll have round one of playoffs on Monday as well.

Coach has always put him in the outfield, never played infield.  He's really not that bad.  We may change teams next season, but you never know what you'll get.  He's a pretty patient kid.


----------



## Anne's Family

Heading off to bed now.  Lots to do tomorrow.

Hey, by the way... we want an add-a-room for our popup.  Anyone know anything about them?  Or should I just post on the regular forum?


----------



## Shannone1




----------



## terri01p

VACAMPER said:


> Everyone's equal is why i love this board.  I'm not rich, i live in a double wide, stay at home mom with 3 kids and i wouldn't change a thing.  I had to start working at 13 to help out my family so i feel like my life is blessed.  However i constantly feel beneath people in real life so coming here makes me feel like i fit in a little more.




I know we have moved pass this but I just seen this post and I must comment to this :

Whenever I read this I was brought to tears, this simple statement crushed my heart. You are not the only one in life that feels this way, but you truely are blessed.

We barely makes ends met these days, we live basically from paycheck to paycheck anymore, but I can honestly say my dh works harder than anyone I have ever met, it's just he drives a concrete truck and what use to be a great job has faded thru the years and now he feels he's to old after 24 years with the same company to do anything else. To add to matters I feel I cannot work because I have a disabled dd and she is so much more important than any amount of money to us. So my point to all this is just to say your boat is different than mine but we are all in the same water.  

You being on this board has made it a better place to be. Alot of your post have made me feel good and I can tell your a wonderful person !


----------



## RvUsa

Shannone1 said:


>



Oh I can see you and I are gonna have some fun next week!!


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Oh I can see you and I are gonna have some fun next week!!



I'll be the one having all the fun


----------



## RvUsa




----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


>



Don't be too sad John...there's always NEXT year


----------



## RvUsa

We'll see.  It is gonna be one heck of a series.  I know that.


----------



## Shannone1

Oh man....I was on my way to bed (midnight) and the smell hit me before I even opened my bedroom door.  We'd been SKUNKED  Of course we had a fan in the bedroom window making it nice and cool in there....and now it smelled like the skunk was right in the room.  I couldn't breath  

I closed the window and fabreezed the room...but I think it's going to be a LONG time before I'm able to go in there and sleep  

So now I'm back in the living room watching _Reign Over Me_. It's a good movie...I've seen it once before.


----------



## des1954

terri01p said:


> So my point to all this is just to say your boat is different than mine but we are all in the same water.


 
Or --- your camping equipment is different than mine but we all camp at the same FtW!


----------



## des1954

TED PETERS SMOKED FISH SPREAD 

2 c. finely chopped onion 
1 c. finely chopped celery 
1-1/2 c. sweet relish with pimento 
1-1/2 qt. salad dressing (miracle whip) 
3-1/2 qt. smoked fish (preferably, Smoked Mullet)

Mix all together and chill 2-3 days.


----------



## VACAMPER

Terri, your so sweet!  You made me cry.  thank you


----------



## PolynesianPixie

terri01p said:


> So my point to all this is just to say your boat is different than mine but we are all in the same water.
> 
> You being on this board has made it a better place to be. Alot of your post have made me feel good and I can tell your a wonderful person !





des1954 said:


> Or --- your camping equipment is different than mine but we all camp at the same FtW!



Nicely said, ladies!


And Amanda....I wish you wouldn't feel that way in "real life"!  Coming from someone who has met you...despite the difficult childhood you have been  dealt....you are obviously extremely resiliant, strong and seem as if you could fit in anywhere!  Please don't get hung up on the things that don't matter!  You are a wonderful person, a great mother, aunt and friend!  You are funny, put together and obviously have a huge heart!  If somebody decides they don't like you because of those trivial reasons....well then, they aren't worth the effort!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> TED PETERS SMOKED FISH SPREAD
> 
> 2 c. finely chopped onion
> 1 c. finely chopped celery
> 1-1/2 c. sweet relish with pimento
> 1-1/2 qt. salad dressing (miracle whip)
> 3-1/2 qt. smoked fish (preferably, Smoked Mullet)
> 
> Mix all together and chill 2-3 days.



Cool, I will make up a batch this week.  Thanks!


----------



## Colson39

Any of the rest of you in the south or south east Central Florida/South Florida area smelling all this smoke?  Been going on for about week, looks like the forest fires are starting early this year, was really smokey out this morning.

A week ago I went outside and at first I thought it was fog, but it was just smoke from the fires (that are almost 80-90 miles away).


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

interestingly enough.., I live in Palm Bay which is on fire, but I don't smell smoke at my house... the winds are so strong that they are blowing it out fo here


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> Any of the rest of you in the south or south east Central Florida/South Florida area smelling all this smoke?



For a second I thought you were talking about Jen's smoked fish!    

Hope the fires don't come anywhere near you guys!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Colson39 said:


> Any of the rest of you in the south or south east Central Florida/South Florida area smelling all this smoke?  Been going on for about week, looks like the forest fires are starting early this year, was really smokey out this morning.
> 
> A week ago I went outside and at first I thought it was fog, but it was just smoke from the fires (that are almost 80-90 miles away).



The haze/smoke right now is so bad, I really don't want to go to lunch duty today.  Every time I go outside, my eyes burn!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> For a second I thought you were talking about Jen's smoked fish!



  You sound like my DH!


----------



## RvUsa

HMMM,  Jen makes smoked fish, now FL has fires??? Coicidink?


----------



## RvUsa

Hey Jen, this is where I moved your sticker post, and if you want, make a cool add for your embroidery business and put it here too!  If you want.

http://www.rvusa.org/dev/forum/viewforum.php?f=62


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> Any of the rest of you in the south or south east Central Florida/South Florida area smelling all this smoke?


 
We don't smell any smoke in Lakeland area,,,, yet. Our local weatherman (Tampa), said that by today or tomorrow the winds are going to be changing & blowing the smoke our way. That means WDW will be getting it, too. I hate this time of year... there always seems to be drought conditions till about mid-June. 

Our local paper had a picture of a house in Malabar that was destroyed by the fire. Very sad. 

Keep (or start) praying for rain!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Hey Jen, this is where I moved your sticker post, and if you want, make a cool add for your embroidery business and put it here too!  If you want.
> 
> http://www.rvusa.org/dev/forum/viewforum.php?f=62



Thanks.  As soon as I finish my 50 towels, I will get right on that.  Thanks again.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> HMMM,  Jen makes smoked fish, now FL has fires??? Coicidink?


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Hey Jen, this is where I moved your sticker post, and if you want, make a cool add for your embroidery business and put it here too!  If you want.
> 
> http://www.rvusa.org/dev/forum/viewforum.php?f=62



Ok, I clicked on that link and it tells me I don't have permission to view this forum.  Oh!  The humanity!


----------



## Us3

I don't know if you all have seen this or not...but I was just thinking of how cool it would be if we could still hear this sound at the Fort... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n633qZJJgJc


----------



## des1954

Quote:
Originally Posted by *des1954* 

 
_(I know, I have such *original *ideas! )_

_*What about you stalking idea that Kim actually had us do in Canada's Wonderland? You're a bad influence!*_

This was a response my DBro posted on the Mickey Gnome thread & thought everyone could benefit from my "evil-ness".

The stalking in question is "theme park stalking".  It's quite harmless, you really never know the outcome, but can be fun.  Here's how it works...

Upon entering a theme park, you scout out a family that looks like they are going to take lots & lots of pictures (you know the kind - the family with matching shirts, etc...).  

You do your best to covertly trail them for the day, making sure you get yourself into the background of every picture.

You hope that when they put the pictures together, they notice the same people/person appearing in the background of every family picture.

(for a real daring trick, wear a t-shirt with your e-mail address on it- maybe they will contact you?  )


----------



## terri01p

Us3 said:


> I don't know if you all have seen this or not...but I was just thinking of how cool it would be to hear this sound at the Fort...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n633qZJJgJc



US3 that is so cool, I wish we still had that !


----------



## des1954

Us3 said:


> I don't know if you all have seen this or not...but I was just thinking of how cool it would be to hear this sound at the Fort...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n633qZJJgJc


 
Sonya-

Thanks for the memories!!!  The place where the video starts is now the golf cart parking across from the Settlement Bus Depot.  DH & I used to ride the train several times a day when at FtW.  I cried big time when it was taken away.  The roundhouse is still at FtW.  When you come in the entrance, the first right after the Outpost Bus Stop that is a CM only road, leads back to the roundhouse.  It is now used for maintenance & storage. 

I'm going to guess that it was a combination of maintenance & liability which led to the decision to terminate the train.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

des1954 said:


> Sonya-
> 
> Thanks for the memories!!!  The place where the video starts is now the golf cart parking across from the Settlement Bus Depot.  DH & I used to ride the train several times a day when at FtW.  I cried big time when it was taken away.  The roundhouse is still at FtW.  When you come in the entrance, the first right after the Outpost Bus Stop that is a CM only road, leads back to the roundhouse.  It is now used for maintenance & storage.
> 
> I'm going to guess that it was a combination of maintenance & liability which led to the decision to terminate the train.




From what I read there were relaibility issues with the narrow gage and small size of the rail, the engines had a smaller water capacity than the engineers liked and at times the engines ran out of water and had to be towed in. 
The general feel I had after reading about it was that it was expensive to run and maintain, that coupled with the complaints about the noise may have speeded its demise. 

Scott


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *des1954*
> 
> 
> _(I know, I have such *original *ideas! )_
> 
> _*What about you stalking idea that Kim actually had us do in Canada's Wonderland? You're a bad influence!*_
> 
> This was a response my DBro posted on the Mickey Gnome thread & thought everyone could benefit from my "evil-ness".
> 
> The stalking in question is "theme park stalking".  It's quite harmless, you really never know the outcome, but can be fun.  Here's how it works...
> 
> Upon entering a theme park, you scout out a family that looks like they are going to take lots & lots of pictures (you know the kind - the family with matching shirts, etc...).
> 
> You do your best to covertly trail them for the day, making sure you get yourself into the background of every picture.
> 
> You hope that when they put the pictures together, they notice the same people/person appearing in the background of every family picture.
> 
> (for a real daring trick, wear a t-shirt with your e-mail address on it- maybe they will contact you?  )



that sounds sort of creepy.....but fun!


----------



## 1goofy1

BigDaddyRog said:


> So don't delay act now supplies are running out
> Allow, if you're still alive, six to eight years to arrive
> And if you follow there may be a tomorrow
> But if the offer is shun you might as well be walking on the sun



Correct  Smash Mouth


----------



## 1goofy1

Guess the name of the song and/or artist.  I know Rog you will know this one. 

I hold on so nervously
To me and my drink
I wish it was cooling me
But so far, has not been good
Its been ****ty
And I feel awkward, as I should
This club has got to be
The most pretentious thing
Since I thought you and me
Well I am imagining
A dark lit place
Or your place or my place


----------



## des1954

1goofy1 said:


> Guess the name of the song and/or artist. I know Rog you will know this one.
> 
> I hold on so nervously
> To me and my drink
> I wish it was cooling me
> But so far, has not been good
> Its been ****ty
> And I feel awkward, as I should
> This club has got to be
> The most pretentious thing
> Since I thought you and me
> Well I am imagining
> A dark lit place
> Or your place or my place


 
Paralyzer - Finger Eleven??


----------



## 1goofy1

des1954 said:


> Paralyzer - Finger Eleven??



Correct


----------



## 1goofy1

Here is another one?  Name the song and/or Artist.

What do you mean, I dont believe in god? 
I talk to him every day.
What do you mean, I dont support your system? 
I go to court when I have to.
What do you mean, I cant get to work on time? 
I got nothing better to do
And, what do you mean, I dont pay my bills? 
Why do you think Im broke? huh?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

1goofy1 said:


> Here is another one?  Name the song and/or Artist.
> 
> What do you mean, I dont believe in god?
> I talk to him every day.
> What do you mean, I dont support your system?
> I go to court when I have to.
> What do you mean, I cant get to work on time?
> I got nothing better to do
> And, what do you mean, I dont pay my bills?
> Why do you think Im broke? huh?



Thread topics on the Community Board? Oh, a song...that would be "Peace Sells"


----------



## 1goofy1

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Thread topics on the Community Board? Oh, a song...that would be "Peace Sells"



Correct


----------



## RvUsa

AuburnJen92 said:


> Ok, I clicked on that link and it tells me I don't have permission to view this forum.  Oh!  The humanity!



I am so sorry Jen, I am still getting used to the new forum, I forgot to set the permissions for that new one, and nobody but me could get in.    Talk about having a conversation with yourself?  I think I fixed it, try it and let me know if you have any problems.

Hey guys, you know who you are, where have you been,  you tell me you are coming over to visit, and you never do.  I am starting to get a complex that you don't like me


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Thread topics on the Community Board?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well...today was the last hectic day of the month of May!!!!! Wife celebrated her 19th birthday()!!!! Presents are done, Im finished cooking dinner and cleaning the kitchen, happy birthdays been sung, and the cakes been eaten...shes now sprawled out on the couch watching MAD MONEY with a "wild grape" Smirnoff at her side, and a very satisfied grin on her face from a long day of slaving me.....oh, the labors of love! I payed all the bills for her today, and we in the clear for a couple of weeks....maybe my MD trip wont be as hard to make happen as I thought.

Life seems to have a light way down that long dark tunnel after all!!! Hope Im not jinxing myself!


----------



## auntie

Happy Birthday to Mrs. Rog!



___________________


----------



## des1954

To Gina (sorry if I misspelled your name)


http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7924


----------



## Gatordad

This is my 2000th post.  What a friggin loser I am.


----------



## mrsgus06

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well...today was the last hectic day of the month of May!!!!! Wife celebrated her 19th birthday()!!!!
> 
> Hey!  I'm 19 too!  (with 22 years experience)
> 
> But, I'm still Ms. Sundee's favorite!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsgus06 said:


> BigDaddyRog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...today was the last hectic day of the month of May!!!!! Wife celebrated her 19th birthday()!!!!
> 
> Hey!  I'm 19 too!  (with 22 years experience)
> 
> But, I'm still Ms. Sundee's favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lie doesnt get any truer if you keep repeating it.........
Click to expand...


----------



## mrsgus06

bigdisneydaddy said:


> mrsgus06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lie doesnt get any truer if you keep repeating it.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a job you need to go to?
Click to expand...


----------



## Anne's Family

Sadly, my kids have always known my age.  When they were little, everyone else did as well.  Now I forget how old I am myself.  When I'm asked, I occasionally have to count (1962...72... 82 whatever, I'm old).

I saw Jamie Lee Curtis decided to "let her age show".  Not sure I like it.  I want to BE her in True Lies.


----------



## Gatordad

Anne's Family said:


> Sadly, my kids have always known my age.  When they were little, everyone else did as well.  Now I forget how old I am myself.  When I'm asked, I occasionally have to count (1962...72... 82 whatever, I'm old).
> 
> I saw Jamie Lee Curtis decided to "let her age show".  Not sure I like it.  I want to BE her in True Lies.



I agree with your JLK thoughts...... please go back to true lies JLK>


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Happy 19th Gina!!!  Wish I could be 19.....no, better make that 21.


----------



## seabee

Happy Birthday Gina!  I had hurt my knee really bad just before my birthday this year, and my DD9(sweet thing that she is ) said, "Aren't you 30 this year", to which I said "yes", "Ahh, that's why your falling apart."   No respect!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsgus06 said:


> bigdisneydaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a job you need to go to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have computers at work...... FYI, work is the place where people with JOBS go to......
Click to expand...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Anne's Family said:


> ...
> Jamie Lee Curtis.....I want to BE her in True Lies.


She was tight in  True Lies.....but there was a heck of a scene in Trading Places that as a teenager, just made my life a whole lot better !!! I would post a pic here, but Rhonda and Scott have been busy enough this week!!!


----------



## Colson39

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

seabee said:


> Happy Birthday Gina!  I had hurt my knee really bad just before my birthday this year, and my DD9(sweet thing that she is ) said, "Aren't you 30 this year", to which I said "yes", "Ahh, that's why your falling apart."   No respect!



OOooooofff.....ruthless brats!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> Life seems to have a light way down that long dark tunnel after all!!! Hope Im not jinxing myself!




Happy Birthday to the ever patient and forgiving (she is married to Rog) Mrs. Rog.

I have seen the light too, but for me, it is usually attatched to a train that is about to run my A$$ down!


----------



## clkelley

Happy Birthday Mrs. Rog!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> She was tight in  True Lies.....but there was a heck of a scene in Trading Places that as a teenager, just made my life a whole lot better !!! I would post a pic here, but Rhonda and Scott have been busy enough this week!!!



Oh my goodness....I remember that scene.  I was watching the movie with my parents and became so embarrassed!


----------



## clkelley

Well, it figures, I'm going camping this weekend, so, of course, it's RAINING!!!!


----------



## Colson39

Doh, sorry to hear that Carol   If you want, we'll take some of your rain, all we have right now is smoke from the fires!!

Although I just saw this morning that they caught the guy that is suspected of starting the fires,  I think his name was Mr. Dumass.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wasnt it Stu P. Dumass?


----------



## mrsgus06

bigdisneydaddy said:


> mrsgus06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have computers at work...... FYI, work is the place where people with JOBS go to......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and a bum is someone that needs a job.  A professional bum is someone that doesn't need a job because they have someone else work for them.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsgus06 said:


> bigdisneydaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and a bum is someone that needs a job.  A professional bum is someone that doesn't need a job because they have someone else work for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.... that was a moment of clarity
Click to expand...


----------



## mrsgus06

bigdisneydaddy said:


> mrsgus06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.... that was a moment of clarity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a southern thought.
Click to expand...


----------



## des1954

For anyone who cares... The Simpson Ride opens on 5/19 at Universal.  They're also launching a new attraction at MGM/HS. Toy Story Mania...

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/mgm/st-toy-story-mania.htm


----------



## ftwildernessguy

des1954 said:


> For anyone who cares... The Simpson Ride opens on 5/19 at Universal.  They're also launching a new attraction at MGM/HS. Toy Story Mania...
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/mgm/st-toy-story-mania.htm



This information does not qualify as useless facts or chit chat.  It is timely and relevant and belongs elsewhere.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, friend of mine went to the new Toy Story ride, said it was awesome.   Would have loved to have gone to the soft opening (which is still going on, ride officially opens May 31st), but Reilly is just too young.

I need to get my skill level up for the new Toy Story ride!!!


----------



## Us3

Colson39 said:


> Would have loved to have gone to the soft opening (which is still going on, ride officially opens May 31st



Thanks for that date!  I thought it was opening in June and that we would miss it...BUT it's opening while we are there!


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> This information does not qualify as useless facts or chit chat. It is timely and relevant and belongs elsewhere.


 
Whatever was I thinking???


----------



## stacktester

mrsgus06 said:


> bigdisneydaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and a bum is someone that needs a job.  A professional bum is someone that doesn't need a job because they have someone else work for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigdisneydaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsgus06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.... that was a moment of clarity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was pretty tight right there now. That kinda sums it up Scott and let's you know exactly where she stands. Now if only I could find someone to "work" for me I'd take my butt to the truck and camper and hit FW for a few days. I gotta admit I'm quite envious Angie.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mrsgus06

stacktester said:


> mrsgus06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigdisneydaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only I could find someone to "work" for me I'd take my butt to the truck and camper and hit FW for a few days. I gotta admit I'm quite envious Angie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .sugarmama.com.....maybe?[/url]
> 
> edited for fear that it may be a tru website!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AuburnJen92

bigdisneydaddy said:


> From what I read there were relaibility issues with the narrow gage and small size of the rail, the engines had a smaller water capacity than the engineers liked and at times the engines ran out of water and had to be towed in.
> The general feel I had after reading about it was that it was expensive to run and maintain, that coupled with the complaints about the noise may have speeded its demise.
> 
> Scott



You know, there were and are train buffs that are retired, or would retire (like my dad) just to run the FWRR.  I might even have to win lotto and run it myself!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> I am so sorry Jen, I am still getting used to the new forum, I forgot to set the permissions for that new one, and nobody but me could get in.    Talk about having a conversation with yourself?  I think I fixed it, try it and let me know if you have any problems.
> 
> Hey guys, you know who you are, where have you been,  you tell me you are coming over to visit, and you never do.  I am starting to get a complex that you don't like me



Don't have a complex...go over to his board and tell more people to visit...

Sorry I wasn't on the boards last night.  I came home with a migraine and turned all the lights out, got the ice pack from the freezer, put it on my face and went to sleep.  I am much better now...back to my old crotchety self.!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Colson39 said:


> Yea, friend of mine went to the new Toy Story ride, said it was awesome.   Would have loved to have gone to the soft opening (which is still going on, ride officially opens May 31st), but Reilly is just too young.
> 
> I need to get my skill level up for the new Toy Story ride!!!



um, can't you both do baby swap?


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> got the ice pack from the freezer, put it on my face and went to sleep.



I certainly hope you didn't get frostbite!


----------



## AuburnJen92

I was so out of it, I would not have noticed until this morning anyway...I did check in the mirror and everything was A-ok, whatever that means! (I didn't crack the mirror this time!)


----------



## PolynesianPixie

mrsgus06 said:


> stacktester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsgus06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .sugarmama.com.....maybe?[/url]
> 
> edited for fear that it may be a tru website!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...be honest~how many of you looked this up to see if it* is* a true website?!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Colson39

AuburnJen92 said:


> um, can't you both do baby swap?



Nah, it's because of the heat.  We had him out on Mothers Day, and just in that short time, he got really hot.  Just too young right now, don't want to chance getting there on a day with no breeze and 90 degree temperatures...lol.

Btw Jen, I got the Fort Wilderness sticker!!! To be honest, I wasn't sure what it was at first, I must have missed that conversation, I didn't even know you were making those...lol.  But we absolutely love it, we'll be sending you the money as soon as we get a chance 

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

this is cool. go to this site  http://www.tatuagemdaboa.com.br/  type your first name in top line, last name in second line. skip e-mail. then hit visualiser button. and see what happens.


----------



## VACAMPER

lol!   I've always wanted my name tatooed on someones bum!  I envisioned someone more attractive though.


----------



## 1goofy1

See if anyone knows this song and/or artist.  

Hello, everyone, this is your action news reporter with all the news
that is news across the nation, on the scene at the supermarket. There
seems to have been some disturbance here. Pardon me, sir, did you see
what happened?

Yeah, I did. I's standin' overe there by the tomaters, and here he
come, running through the pole beans, through the fruits and vegetables,
nekkid as a jay bird. And I hollered over t' Ethel, I said, "Don't
look, Ethel!" But it's too late, she'd already been incensed.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ray Stevens...the streaker...or the streak?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

maybe it was Rick Dees


----------



## 1goofy1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ray Stevens...the streaker...or the streak?



Correct...


----------



## 1goofy1

Here's another one.  

So 1,2,3, take my hand and come with me 
because you look so fine 
and I really wanna make you mine. 
I say you look so fine 
and I really wanna make you mine. 
Oh, 4,5,6 c'mon and get your kicks 
now you don't need that money 
when you look like that, do ya honey. 
Big black boots, 
long brown hair, 
she's so sweet 
with her get back stare. 
Well I could see, 
you home with me, 
but you were with another man, yea! 
I know well, 
and god must have said, 
before I let you get away, yea!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I should give someone else a chance...


----------



## clkelley

OK, so how many UK Lotteries has everybody won??!!!!  I know I've won at least 50 in the last two days!!!

(Too bad they are not real, I could use it!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

The Streak! I see Rog has already guessed it. Love that one. 
I'm a Sims 2 fan and was going to do a video using that song 
but someone beat me to it, not bad:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrmVJEgZuXo

-


----------



## 1goofy1

BigDaddyRog said:


> I should give someone else a chance...



Go ahead, I do have another in mind.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Jet..........Are you gonna be my girl


----------



## 1goofy1

Correct 

how about this one.  Easy one I know.

Heart breaker, soul shaker 
I've been told about you 
Steamroller, midnight stroller 
What they've been saying must be true 

Red hot mama 
Velvet charmer 
Time's come to pay your dues


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Oooooooooo....I LOVE this one!!!!!!!!! Old fave....redone and a new fave too!!!


----------



## 1goofy1

It is a good one...


----------



## lisa8200

Nazareth,,,Hair of the Dog 
 About time I know one


----------



## BigDaddyRog

redone buy G&R...did a pretty dang good job with it too!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Hi guys, just an update.  My back is getting better, I have been doing my best on my aunts house (work a little, sit a little, work a little, sit a lot) So I am way behind on here LOL.

If anyone cares, here is the real estate listing with photos  click here

I made the kitchen from scratch, cabinets etc.  When we started the house was very 1970's LOL the family hasn't updated it in a while, it had green shag carpet, green paneling, and old DARK cabinets.  We put the hardwood in, drywalled everything and a lot more.

Tell me what you think


----------



## auntie

John, the house is beautiful, you did an amazing job!  

Between the park and the lake it looks like a wonderful place to live.


----------



## seabee

John, what a nice job! It looks like a gorgeous place to live. Glad to hear you are doing better as well!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Great job John. How's the fishing?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

John...beautiful little cottage.....you've got master skills, buddy!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

John, the kitchen looks fabulous!  What a nice house!


----------



## Shannone1

Very nice John.  It seems like it would be a great home to raise a family in


----------



## RvUsa

Aww, thanks guys!


----------



## des1954

John... I looked at the pictures before reading.  My thoughts were WOW!!! What a kitchen!!!  Then I read that you built the kitchen!!!  WOW!!!  I am very, very impressed!  You are the master craftman!!

Very neat, tidy, quaint house.  *Great kitchen*!  Beautiful view & yard. All the ammenities close at hand.  Super price!!  It's a goner!!


----------



## Gatordad

very nice, however you need to make it a campground for if we ever visit ohio.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Colson39 said:


> Nah, it's because of the heat.  We had him out on Mothers Day, and just in that short time, he got really hot.  Just too young right now, don't want to chance getting there on a day with no breeze and 90 degree temperatures...lol.
> 
> Btw Jen, I got the Fort Wilderness sticker!!! To be honest, I wasn't sure what it was at first, I must have missed that conversation, I didn't even know you were making those...lol.  But we absolutely love it, we'll be sending you the money as soon as we get a chance
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!



I didn't know if you wanted one or not, so I put you in the pile...send it when you can, I am in no hurry.


----------



## AuburnJen92

John, all I have to say is WOW!


----------



## lisa8200

looks good John


----------



## VACAMPER

Looks great. Nice work on the cabinets.


----------



## ntsammy5

John, do you contract out?


----------



## RvUsa

Al, I used to!  My biggest job was a huge jewelry store just south of Detroit,  I took a giant penske truck full of cabinets there, and spent a week installing them.  I have built probably 30+ custom kitchens, but with my ankles and back, I am really not doing it much any more. I still dabble in furniture for people, like endtables and hutches, but nothing that I have to go "out in the field". 

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, you sure know how to make a guy feel loved.  

Before I was doing kitchens, I used to build decks for a company near here, I used to build about 100 decks a year, you should see some of the fancy ones I have made, I quit that because I couldn't stand on hills etc, so I decided to make furniture and cabinets.  Now I can't really do that, so I am doing a website from my recliner.  I wonder what will be next?


----------



## Us3

I sure would like to extend our deck....  haha

John-great job on the kitchen!  I love it!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Hmmmm....I just met with a guy this morning about replacing our deck and building a sunroom off our kitchen...for the tune of about $35,000    Are you sure this is a business you don't want to be part of????


----------



## RvUsa

HOLLY CRAP!!  I used to build decks for $18 a square foot, including rails and steps.  And I did sun rooms for around $60 a foot, nice ones, 4 season style!  What size, I will give you a quick quote for comparison.


----------



## ntsammy5

Jeez.  Things are outta control.  That's more than my first house cost!


----------



## Us3

PolynesianPixie said:


> Hmmmm....I just met with a guy this morning about replacing our deck and building a sunroom off our kitchen...for the tune of about $35,000    Are you sure this is a business you don't want to be part of????



Ami,

We are looking to do the exact same thing off of our family room.  We had a quote for $28k also, and I gave up hope


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> HOLLY CRAP!!  I used to build decks for $18 a square foot, including rails and steps.  And I did sun rooms for around $60 a foot, nice ones, 4 season style!  What size, I will give you a quick quote for comparison.



I guess it is slightly more involved.  We want to change a double window to French doors and have a screened in porch (this isn't even a 4 season deal) that is 14x12.  Then a "regular" deck extending from the screen area that is another 14x10 plus stairs.  This is 2nd story so the stairs need a landing.  This included electrical so we can have a ceiling fan/light combo.  He put in $400 for fixtures, and I sure as heck don't need any 400 buck ceiling fan!  In fact, I think I have an old one in the storage building that I can dust off and slap up there!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> Ami,
> 
> We are looking to do the exact same thing off of our family room.  We had a quote for $28k also, and I gave up hope



We need to replace windows, too.  We decided we wanted to do it all for $20,000.....what were we thinking????????


Al...I hear ya!  Our first house was $50,000.  It was a fixer upper, mind you, but still!


----------



## seabee

YOWSA!!! I just extended our deck(yes, I said I) to reach our pool. The extension is 18x10'. We don't have a sunroom on it, but it only cost me aprx. $600. Of course I didn't have to pay labor because I did it, but I also have to go fix it because somethings aren't quite right. We called yesterday for the decking boards and it will be about another $250 for those. So I just did that for under $1000.  So glad I didn't hire someone now after hearing those prices.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> YOWSA!!! I just extended our deck(yes, I said I) to reach our pool. The extension is 18x10'. We don't have a sunroom on it, but it only cost me aprx. $600. Of course I didn't have to pay labor because I did it, but I also have to go fix it because somethings aren't quite right. We called yesterday for the decking boards and it will be about another $250 for those. So I just did that for under $1000.  So glad I didn't hire someone now after hearing those prices.



Wanna come over????  I have a guest apartment you can live in...comfy bed....endless Kungaloosh (after working hours of course  )


----------



## Colson39

You know, it's a great feeling when you realize you've been worrying way too much about stuff you shouldn't be worrying about, and you FINALLY just say "I'm over it".

I have to say, I really feel like the weight of the world has just been lifted off of my shoulders.  I can't wait for the weekend...lol


----------



## RvUsa

Materials for your own deck should run you about $9 a square foot.  Just for camparison, ALL the stuff I did to that lake house, including the people I paid to help me, was under $40k,  that is new roof, siding, decks, drywall, hardwood, kitchen appliances, kitchen, corian counters, new bathroom, new wiring in whole house, new plumbing, new windows, 2 new french doors, 2 regular exterior doors, etc.

That is why I wasn't a good contractor, I couldnt rip people off, and I ended up not making enough money.  LOL


----------



## seabee

That is so true John, the good guys never make it. I wish we had you to build our house, I would have been left with a lot more Disney money.


----------



## seabee

PolynesianPixie said:


> Wanna come over????  I have a guest apartment you can live in...comfy bed....endless Kungaloosh (after working hours of course  )



 You don't want me doing your work. I have to go back and fix what I did wrong. Though the comfy bed and kungaloosh sounds nice, how bout just a visit to watch the people you hire!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Colson39 said:


> You know, it's a great feeling when you realize you've been worrying way too much about stuff you shouldn't be worrying about, and you FINALLY just say "I'm over it".
> 
> I have to say, I really feel like the weight of the world has just been lifted off of my shoulders.  I can't wait for the weekend...lol



What were you worried about....or not worried about?


----------



## seabee

Colson39 said:


> You know, it's a great feeling when you realize you've been worrying way too much about stuff you shouldn't be worrying about, and you FINALLY just say "I'm over it".
> 
> I have to say, I really feel like the weight of the world has just been lifted off of my shoulders.  I can't wait for the weekend...lol




Colson, glad to hear things are going well. I always worry about stuff I don't need to be worrying about, but then again, sometimes I don't worry about things I probably should.   Have a great "worryfree" weekend!

How's Riley and Beth?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> You don't want me doing your work. I have to go back and fix what I did wrong. Though the comfy bed and kungaloosh sounds nice, how bout just a visit to watch the people you hire!



That works! We can hang out at the pool (which would give us a nice vantage point), invite vacamper over....maybe the view will be nice, too


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> You know, it's a great feeling when you realize you've been worrying way too much about stuff you shouldn't be worrying about, and you FINALLY just say "I'm over it".



Worry is never rational but it's hard to stop.  Glad to hear you're feeling better now.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Materials for your own deck should run you about $9 a square foot.  Just for camparison, ALL the stuff I did to that lake house, including the people I paid to help me, was under $40k,  that is new roof, siding, decks, drywall, hardwood, kitchen appliances, kitchen, corian counters, new bathroom, new wiring in whole house, new plumbing, new windows, 2 new french doors, 2 regular exterior doors, etc.
> 
> That is why I wasn't a good contractor, I couldnt rip people off, and I ended up not making enough money.  LOL



I'd give you a tip


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Whats up Colson...spill da beans buddy!!!


----------



## seabee

NICE, he drops a bomb then leaves! Now here I sit, WORRYING, about Colson.


----------



## ntsammy5

I think he wanted us to worry.   

Misery loves company!


----------



## Gatordad

that's always been his MO.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

::::Lighting the candle and going upstairs...where's those damn bottlerockets??::::


----------



## PolynesianPixie




----------



## seabee

OOPS, I just looked at what time it was. I need to go get DH up!!  I have gotten so involved this morning with the board!


----------



## Gatordad

BigDaddyRog said:


> ::::Lighting the candle and going upstairs...where's those damn bottlerockets??::::



LO(LOLOLOL


----------



## Colson39

Gatordad is still upset he never saw my trip report from Thanksgiving, maybe I should write it for him one day...lol.  Then again, he's a Gator, I don't know about those people, do you guys still wear Jorts? lol j/k 

It was mainly just work stressing me out, I would worry about being on time, worry about going out to lunch too often, worry about meeting this deadline and meeting that deadline.  I finally realized that most of the people here are not nearly as professional as I am, and don't have nearly the same desire to see the company succeed.  They just want to get the job done and move, they don't care about doing it correctly.

So I finally realized that maybe it's time to move on, although not right now (not with a newborn son).  So I'm going to give it a bit more time, like 6 months or so, and if stuff hasn't changed by then, time to start getting paid what I SHOULD be getting paid.  I am so underpaid, it's ridiculous, I have had offers for twice what I currently make, but have spent most of my career job jumping and really was hoping this one would turn out to be my "goldmine".

So yea, in 6 months, I'll make the decision.  The thing is, it also made me "not care" as much as I did about the job, so this morning when I was out working on the garden before work (what's left of it before summer...lol), I didn't spend half my time trying to hurry up to get to work on time.  Because, you know, I'm the ONLY one that shows up at 9, where as everyone else gets here around 10.

It's just A LOT of stress that I've been putting on myself with work, and now, I just don't care.  It's also a dangerous spot to be in, but I figure, if in 6 months this company does what it's been wanting to do for the last 3 years, then the stress will be worth it.  But I have a newborn son, a beautiful wife, a gorgeous home I love working on, a great family,  and a great dog.  Why am I worrying about stuff that doesn't even matter, because the stuff above is what matters.

It's literally like within 24 hours, the weight of the world is off of me.  I just invited some friends over for a party on Saturday, and it's going to be great.

Life was good, but I just made it great


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I just checked the mailbox and I wasn't invited to Colson's for the party.


----------



## Colson39

That's because you're always welcome, you don't need an invitation


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Well, okay then.  But I think I'm busy anyway.


----------



## Us3

Work is important because it pays the bills....but Chris your right about this....family is where its at!  

Good luck with your job situation!


----------



## ntsammy5

Good luck Chris.


----------



## Colson39

No worries, I mean, if I get fired/layed off (not that it's going to happen) I'll basically double my salary.  Who wouldn't want to be in that position 

I think I'll have a few beers tonight and watch reruns of Ax Men and Deadliest Catch, that's always a great way to spend the night...lol.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I've spent a good percentage of my adult life being dead serious and worrying.  It's no good.  Now that part of my life is behind me, and I have lightened up a lot.  I still worry more than I should, but not to the extent I used to.  I do have the after effects, though.  High blood pressure, high cholesterol.


----------



## Colson39

The thing is, I normally pride myself on not worrying that much, but I think with the baby having been on the way, and our bank account wasn't exactly bursting at the seams, new house, new wife, just felt like a lot all at once.

And my whole thinking was the job that was the glue keeping it all in place, when actually it was the family.  It just kept on building up over the last few months (when it really got to me), but thankfully it didn't last too long.

Oh, and I tried being serious once, when I had to say my wedding vows.  Of course, the preacher then called me Elizabeth instead of Chris (on accident), and that was the end of that


----------



## VACAMPER

Don't feel bad i laughed all the way through my vows.(and not just a giggle)  We elope and had the cheesiest preacher on the planet.  he was doing a wedding every 1/2 hour.  He never even looked at his bible just stood there starring into no where and new every line word for word. lol.  Maybe you had to be there it was so funny.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I tried to set my veil on fire, does that count?


----------



## Marek 4

Our preacher kept calling my husband the "wife" during our wedding.  It sure provided a laugh- and a lasting memory - and we've joked about it ever since.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Just try to keep in mind *we work so that we can live better*...NOT *live so we can work harder*


----------



## Colson39

Heck yea, I'm 100% behind the mentality that you should work to live, not live to work!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Thought some of you guys may appreciate this:

http://www.culturepub.fr/videos/budweiser-bud-light-history-hd.html


----------



## Colson39

A lesson to be learned, you only get one life, and you can either spend your time enjoying it, or spend your time wondering why you didn't get yours.  It's up to you 

It's finally time I ignore someone on this forum, y'all that have been here long enough know who it is.  I thought he was gone again, but he's back, and now that I know about the ignore feature, I don't want to read all the drivel again (see above  ).  I've spent two years dealing with the crap, and I really just don't feel like going through it all again.  Thankfully 99% of you are here to have a good time and not cause problems, and that is what makes it such a great communitY!!!

Edit: That was easier than I expected, why didn't I know about this 2 years ago!! lol


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> Thought some of you guys may appreciate this:
> 
> http://www.culturepub.fr/videos/budweiser-bud-light-history-hd.html



Who knew those bud light guys were so inventive!!!


----------



## Colson39

Ok, to get back off topic, is anyone else excited as I am to go see the new Indiana Jones movie? 

Yes, I know it's probably going to end up being crap, but I don't care, it's Indiana Jones!!


----------



## medic9016

Wow, this thread moves lightning fast. How do you keep up with all the different conversations going on? This should come with seatbelts and a helmet.


----------



## VACAMPER

We love Indiana Jones!  We've been rewatching the old ones and introducing them to our older girls.  Can't wait for the new movie.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> I've spent a good percentage of my adult life being dead serious and worrying.



Yeah.  It's very nerve wracking when the lives of other people depend on your decisions!


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> new wife



What happened to the old one?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah.  It's very nerve wracking when the lives of other people depend on your decisions!



Wow...I never considered that...I guess in you guys' line of work..ya HAFTA work to live, dont ya!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

I am definitely going to see the new Indiana Jones...I cannot wait..


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I just got my FW stickers!!!!!!  Thanks Jen!  They look great!  I can't wait to put them on my car and camper!


----------



## AuburnJen92

cool, i am glad you like them...


----------



## seabee

PolynesianPixie said:


> Thought some of you guys may appreciate this:
> 
> http://www.culturepub.fr/videos/budweiser-bud-light-history-hd.html



That is funny.


----------



## Anne's Family

Chris, glad to hear you're taking it a little more easy.  I had the same problem.  Not being appreciated.  On top of it, I had just had my second child and was missing him so, so much.  I was making lots of mistakes at work because my mind just wasn't with it.  Finally took the plunge and quit to stay home with my kids (about 6 months after we bought a new house, stupid I know).  But I haven't regretted it a bit.  All the extra money I brought in was nice and we really miss it, but everything turns out for the best.

Just keep your eyes peeled for the better opportunity.  It's always out there.  Just be ready to take the plunge when you finally see it.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> Jeez. Things are outta control. That's more than my first house cost!


 
Which is also your current house!!


----------



## Anne's Family

We just watched all three Indiana Jones.  Had to pause it every 5 minutes to explain what was going on for the kids, but they really loved them and want to see the new one as soon as it comes out.  Don't think the theatre will pause the reels for us though.  This could be a challenge.


----------



## Shannone1

I LOVE the Indiana Jones movies and can't wait for the next one !!  We have a theater room with projector, cool recliners and lighting...the whole works. It's perfect for watching movies...no sticky floors, loud people, and I can pause it when I want.  The down side is that I have to wait for the dvd to come out.  I'm so spoiled now though that it's worth waiting to me.  So it will probably be Christmas before the movie comes out on dvd.


----------



## Us3

We love the Indiana Jones movies.  I bought the box set on Valentines for dh.  It was the first time dd9 had seen them, now she loves them too...very cool!


----------



## ntsammy5

I want to move now.

BEER


----------



## Gatordad

i'm in


----------



## VACAMPER

ntsammy5 said:


> I want to move now.
> 
> BEER



I love men.  They're so simple minded.  My Dh's man cave is his fishing trips.  Which he seems to have alot of these days. Hmmmm, i wonder why.


----------



## 1goofy1

lisa8200 said:


> Nazareth,,,Hair of the Dog
> About time I know one



Correct


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Just heard from DH. He's in DC this week for the Law Enforcement Memorial and he's gonna be on the news tonight. Our local station just did a long interview with him. So, Carol, if you watch channel 48 tonight you may see Kevin. He said CNN was there too but he hasn't got to interview with them...YET!


----------



## 1goofy1

Another song

Name the song and/or Artist

And I don't want you and I don't need you
Don't bother to resist, or I'll beat you
It's not your fault that you're always wrong
The weak ones are there to justify the strong


----------



## djblu883

PolynesianPixie said:


> I just got my FW stickers!!!!!!  Thanks Jen!  They look great!  I can't wait to put them on my car and camper!



I missed those waaaaaa ...did ya buy them or were they made for you???


----------



## seabee

PM AuburnJen, she made them.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I have more, yes pm me and I will send them.


----------



## clkelley

Evenin all!!  Just caught up. I'm out in the camper again, tonight I'm in Franklin, KY, then Nashville, IN Brown County State Park for the weekend.

Hey Colson, I know what you mean about the job worry.

I actually love my job and get paid quite well, the benefits, and the retirement is phenomenal!!!! and I'm recognized by my supervisors, but sometimes my coworkers seem useless.  We're supposed to all work together, but we've each got our groups that we support.  Sometimes I'm up to my eyeballs, and ask for some help and they're busy with their groups, but I'm forever taking up the slack for them. :-(

I'm having surgery in July and was going to try to get back in 4 weeks, but after the few weeks I've had lately, I think I'm going to ask the Dr. for 6 weeks and maybe try to stretch it to 8 weeks.

Maybe they'll learn to do their JOB!!!!


----------



## des1954

About 2 years ago, we bought these lilies - don't know what they are - but planted them anyway. They are simply beautiful and I thought I'd share them with my friends. So... sending flowers your way! Enjoy


----------



## djblu883

des1954 said:


> About 2 years ago, we bought these lilies - don't know what they are - but planted them anyway. They are simply beautiful and I thought I'd share them with my friends. So... sending flowers your way! Enjoy



very pretty thanks!!! Looks to be a double lily...tiger lily!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

des1954 said:


> About 2 years ago, we bought these lilies - don't know what they are - but planted them anyway. They are simply beautiful and I thought I'd share them with my friends. So... sending flowers your way! Enjoy



Deb - I saw these once growing wild in South America - the thing was eating a small goat.  Be careful.


----------



## 2goofycampers

this site has some pics of WDW from the 70's & 80's I thought was interesting.    http://blogworetennisshoes.blogspot.com/


----------



## RvUsa

WoOO HooOO   we got our incentive check today!  Now we can afford to fill up the truck twice!


----------



## Anne's Family

The Country Morning Jamboree was presented by Fleetwood?  The trailer company?  How cool is that?

Very neat blog.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> Deb - I saw these once growing wild in South America - the thing was eating a small goat.  Be careful.



I ate a small goat once.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, that's a pretty cool blog, going to check it out even more at lunch


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> I ate a small goat once.



I ate something a few times I thought might be goat, but I figured I was better off not knowing.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> this site has some pics of WDW from the 70's & 80's I thought was interesting.    http://blogworetennisshoes.blogspot.com/



That's cool!  Looks like so many of my pics of the Poly!!!!
BTW, nice to see you around


----------



## ntsammy5

This is really interesting!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25143541#post25143541


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Groovy!


----------



## auntie

des1954 said:


> About 2 years ago, we bought these lilies - don't know what they are - but planted them anyway. They are simply beautiful and I thought I'd share them with my friends. So... sending flowers your way! Enjoy



Just beautiful! 
I'm thinking an Asian Lily?...Look like ones that I have in my yard. Still waiting for ours to bloom. Won't be until the end of June here. Just transplanted this year also. Ours are of a more coral color...but look very similar. Especially vibrant color.


----------



## Us3

Debbie,

I have the same lillies around my deck.  Our's have not bloomed yet either...but they are getting close.  I'm not sure how many years they have been in the ground, because this is the only 2nd year we've been in this house...but last year mine were close to 5 foot tall!!!   Right now the plants are close to 3.5 foot and still growing!  I'll send you a pic when they finally bloom!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> This is really interesting!
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25143541#post25143541



Well, so much for working next week.


----------



## 1goofy1

Did I stump you guys on the song lyrics?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

That last one stumped me. It sounds familiar, sorta...


----------



## 1goofy1

It is Marilyn Manson - Beautiful People


----------



## 1goofy1

Here is another song:

Name the song and/or artist

Somewhere beyond happiness and sadness
I need to calculate
What creates my own madness
And I'm addicted to your punishment
And you're the master
And I am waiting for disaster


----------



## ntsammy5

Pappa Roach -- Murder something


----------



## 1goofy1

ntsammy5 said:


> Pappa Roach -- Murder something



Correct  Getting away with Murder


----------



## 1goofy1

Here is another song:

Name the song and/or artist

You know I'm a dreamer
But my heart's of gold
I had to run away high
So I wouldn't come home low
Just when things went right
It doesn't mean they were always wrong
Just take this song and you'll never feel
Left all alone


----------



## abbdrey

1goofy1 said:


> Here is another song:
> 
> Name the song and/or artist
> 
> You know I'm a dreamer
> But my heart's of gold
> I had to run away high
> So I wouldn't come home low
> Just when things went right
> It doesn't mean they were always wrong
> Just take this song and you'll never feel
> Left all alone



Home Sweet Home - Guns N Roses


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

1goofy1 said:


> Here is another song:
> 
> Name the song and/or artist
> 
> You know I'm a dreamer
> But my heart's of gold
> I had to run away high
> So I wouldn't come home low
> Just when things went right
> It doesn't mean they were always wrong
> Just take this song and you'll never feel
> Left all alone



Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue.


----------



## abbdrey

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue.




Sorry - You're right- I picked the wrong hair band.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

abbdrey said:


> Sorry - You're right- I picked the wrong hair band.



 Motley Crue and G 'n R....two bands I don't think I could have done without through college.


----------



## abbdrey

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Motley Crue and G 'n R....two bands I don't think I could have done without through college.



They were definitely favorites during late high school.  My husband (who is about 6 years older than me) was not a big fan.  He was more into U2 and those types of bands.  He did recognize the lyrics when I read them to him and was very surprised that I picked the wrong band.  I am going to have to keep up with this thread as I love this type of trivia.


----------



## 1goofy1

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue.



Very good 

Great try abbdrey


----------



## ftwildernessguy

This is from my younger days, so you guys probably won't know it:

I can't see you any more, baby,
Can't see you anymore.
Walk me down to school, baby,
Everybody's acting deaf and dumb.


----------



## 1goofy1

fwguy....I do not know this one.


----------



## Gatordad

ftwildernessguy said:


> This is from my younger days, so you guys probably won't know it:
> 
> I can't see you any more, baby,
> Can't see you anymore.
> Walk me down to school, baby,
> Everybody's acting deaf and dumb.




was that some Gregorian Chant?  Early 1400's or so?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I very very vaguely recognize that....Im sure its a female singer.......but thats all I can remeber, I think I was listening to AM radio(frequency, not time of day)when that was around. Is the next line something about running with your own pack?


----------



## 1goofy1

Rog, I knew you would know something about it.


----------



## Gatordad

Is it me, am I the only one that chuckles out loud every time I see the ad for 

Gaylord Palms resort on this board?


----------



## 1goofy1

Now that is funny


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I'll give you a hint - it was a VERY controversial song in the '60s and was banned by a lot of radio stations.


----------



## Colson39

Gatordad said:


> Is it me, am I the only one that chuckles out loud every time I see the ad for
> 
> Gaylord Palms resort on this board?



heh, we actually stayed there last year (we got a free room so we ran with it), I have to admit, it's a rather nice place to stay.  The atrium inside has some great restaurants/bars, and it's nice to grab a drink and just walk around.  They have a bunch of different areas, from norther Florida swamps to the Keys, it's really cool.

I'm not one to stay off-site, but if I have to, I definitely wouldn't mind staying there.


----------



## ntsammy5

Jeees I forgot about that...... Society Child


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Somehow I knew you would get that one, Al.  Janis Ian.  She wrote that when she was in high school.


----------



## 1goofy1

Nope I did not know that one.  Before my days.


----------



## 1goofy1

Here's another one:

Name song and/or artist

I feel uptight on a Saturday night
Nine o' clock, the radio's the only light
I hear my song and it pulls me through
Comes on strong, tells me what I got to do
I got to


----------



## Gatordad




----------



## 1goofy1

Gatordad said:


>



Wow that was fast... Correct  Was it that easy?


----------



## 1goofy1

I have a funny one...

You put your right hand in,
You put your right hand out,
You put your right hand in,
And you shake it all about,


----------



## ftwildernessguy

1goofy1 said:


> I have a funny one...
> 
> You put your right hand in,
> You put your right hand out,
> You put your right hand in,
> And you shake it all about,



I think the Spinners did that, or the 4 Tops, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## Gatordad

1goofy1 said:


> Wow that was fast... Correct  Was it that easy?



easy in the sense I'm a member of the Kiss army, lol.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> easy in the sense I'm a member of the Kiss army, lol.



I hear Kiss wears crocs, too.


----------



## 77ed

ftwildernessguy said:


> I hear Kiss wears crocs, too.



I also think they are members of the AARP.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I was walking down the street one day
just mindin my own business
and this street hustler walks up to me
and he looks me up, and he looks me down
and he says HEY Man...what be dis, and what be dat
And why you gotta look like dat?
I just looked at him and said
Hey man, I am cool...I am the breeze


----------



## RvUsa

Kiss  "All hell's breaking loose"


----------



## homebrew2

1goofy1 said:


> I have a funny one...
> 
> You put your right hand in,
> You put your right hand out,
> You put your right hand in,
> And you shake it all about,



Hokey Pokey??


----------



## 1goofy1

homebrew2 said:


> Hokey Pokey??



Correct


----------



## Gatordad

ftwildernessguy said:


> I hear Kiss wears crocs, too.



don't be hating the crocs....


----------



## Us3

ok, i'll play along with the name that song...

Most times you cant hear em talk, 
other times you can
All the same old clichs
is it woman? is it man? 
And you always seem outnumbered
you dont dare make a stand
Make your stand


----------



## 1goofy1

Here is another one:

Send in your skeletons
Sing as their bones go marching in... again
The need you buried deep
The secrets that you keep are ever ready
Are you ready?
I'm finished making sense
Done pleading ignorance
That whole defense

oh sorry, Sonya....


----------



## mrsgus06

Us3 said:


> ok, i'll play along with the name that song...
> 
> Most times you cant hear em talk,
> other times you can
> All the same old clichs
> is it woman? is it man?
> And you always seem outnumbered
> you dont dare make a stand
> Make your stand



turn the page
Bob Segar


----------



## 1goofy1

Here is one

Send in your skeletons
Sing as their bones go marching in... again
The need you buried deep
The secrets that you keep are ever ready
Are you ready?
I'm finished making sense
Done pleading ignorance
That whole defense


----------



## 77ed

1goofy1 said:


> Here is one
> 
> Send in your skeletons
> Sing as their bones go marching in... again
> The need you buried deep
> The secrets that you keep are ever ready
> Are you ready?
> I'm finished making sense
> Done pleading ignorance
> That whole defense



I KNOW!!! I KNOW!!! but I'm cheating.


----------



## Us3

1goofy1 said:


> Here is another one:
> 
> Send in your skeletons
> Sing as their bones go marching in... again
> The need you buried deep
> The secrets that you keep are ever ready
> Are you ready?
> I'm finished making sense
> Done pleading ignorance
> That whole defense
> 
> oh sorry, Sonya....



Foo Fighters -Pretender


----------



## 1goofy1

77ed said:


> I KNOW!!! I KNOW!!! but I'm cheating.



Now, now honey you can't cheat....


----------



## 1goofy1

Us3 said:


> Foo Fighters -Pretender



Correct


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Kiss  "All hell's breaking loose"


----------



## 77ed

Well Fooey.  Wacka, Wacka.


----------



## Us3

mrsgus06 said:


> turn the page
> Bob Segar



Thats right!  Although I had the Metallica version playing in my head! hehe


----------



## 1goofy1

Okay what about

You wake up late for school man you don't wanna go
You ask you mom, "Please?" but she still says, "No!"
You missed two classes and no homework
But your teacher preaches class like you're some kind of jerk


----------



## Marek 4

Beastie Boys?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

This one was a little "off mainstream", but who knows someone may have been one of his fans....

Im in love with god
its the only way
cuz you & I know we gotta die some day
ya think Im crazy?
Youre probably right
But Im gonna have fun every motherbleepin night
ya like to fight?
youre a double drag fool
Im goin to another life...
How bout you?


----------



## 77ed

1goofy1 said:


> Okay what about
> 
> You wake up late for school man you don't wanna go
> You ask you mom, "Please?" but she still says, "No!"
> You missed two classes and no homework
> But your teacher preaches class like you're some kind of jerk



I don't konw.


----------



## 1goofy1

Marek 4 said:


> Beastie Boys?



Correct


----------



## BigDaddyRog

1goofy1 said:


> Okay what about
> 
> You wake up late for school man you don't wanna go
> You ask you mom, "Please?" but she still says, "No!"
> You missed two classes and no homework
> But your teacher preaches class like you're some kind of jerk



Fight for your right to party.


----------



## 77ed

BigDaddyRog said:


> This one was a little "off mainstream", but who knows someone may have been one of his fans....
> 
> Im in love with god
> its the only way
> cuz you & I know we gotta die some day
> ya think Im crazy?
> Youre probably right
> But Im gonna have fun every motherbleepin night
> ya like to fight?
> youre a double drag fool
> Im goin to another life...
> How bout you?



I know it but drawing blanks right now.(beer)


----------



## 1goofy1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Fight for your right to party.



Correct song... 

I am trying to quess your song but for life of me I can not think of it.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

hints...very popular in the Minnesotta area, dancey, not rock.


----------



## Us3

BigDaddyRog said:


> This one was a little "off mainstream", but who knows someone may have been one of his fans....
> 
> Im in love with god
> its the only way
> cuz you & I know we gotta die some day
> ya think Im crazy?
> Youre probably right
> But Im gonna have fun every motherbleepin night
> ya like to fight?
> youre a double drag fool
> Im goin to another life...
> How bout you?



Prince!  but i dont remember the name of the song??


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Us3 said:


> Prince!  but i dont remember the name of the song??


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Lets pretend..............


----------



## RvUsa

Rog, Prince?    I am so ashamed!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL.....Id surprise you with the music i like. I even dig some of the techno all the ecstasy kids are bobbin their heads to!!


The song title is LETS PRETEND WERE MARRIED.......one of the dirtiest songs ever written. I have kids that I can blame on prince tunes!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, I will play.

And after all we're only ordinary men. 
Me, and you. 
God only knows it's knows what we would choose to do. 
Forward he cried from the rear 
and the front rank died. 
And the general sat and the lines on the map 
moved from side to side.


----------



## Us3

Name this song...(easy one if you know the real lyrics)

sheets of empty canvas
untouched sheets of clay
were laid spread out before me as her body once did
all five horizons revolved around her soul
as the earth to the sun
now the air i tasted and breathed has taken a turn


----------



## Us3

BigDaddyRog said:


> LOL.....Id surprise you with the music i like. I even dig some of the techno all the ecstasy kids are bobbin their heads to!!
> 
> 
> The song title is LETS PRETEND WERE MARRIED.......one of the dirtiest songs ever written. I have kids that I can blame on prince tunes!!!!



Now I'm ashamed that I knew it, LOL


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Ok, I will play.
> 
> And after all we're only ordinary men.
> Me, and you.
> God only knows it's knows what we would choose to do.
> Forward he cried from the rear
> and the front rank died.
> And the general sat and the lines on the map
> moved from side to side.



Pink Floyd??? Us& them?


----------



## RvUsa

DING DING DING, you are correct sir!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Us3 said:


> Name this song...(easy one if you know the real lyrics)
> 
> sheets of empty canvas
> untouched sheets of clay
> were laid spread out before me as her body once did
> all five horizons revolved around her soul
> as the earth to the sun
> now the air i tasted and breathed has taken a turn


I wanna say Eddie Vedder, but cant be sure...I make up most of my own words sometimes!!!


----------



## Us3

BigDaddyRog said:


> I wanna say Eddie Vedder, but cant be sure...I make up most of my own words sometimes!!!


----------



## 1goofy1

Us3 said:


> Name this song...(easy one if you know the real lyrics)
> 
> sheets of empty canvas
> untouched sheets of clay
> were laid spread out before me as her body once did
> all five horizons revolved around her soul
> as the earth to the sun
> now the air i tasted and breathed has taken a turn



Pearl Jam...Black


----------



## RvUsa

So ya
Thought ya
Might like to 
Go to the show.
To feel that warm thrill of confusion,
That space cadet glow.
I've got some bad news for you sunshine,
Pink isn't well, he stayed back at the hotel
And they sent us along as a surrogate band
We're gonna find out where you folks really stand.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Murray head...night in bangcock?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Nope...its  another floyd song


----------



## 77ed

How can you guys type so fast with 1 drink in 1 hand?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I know its the wall soundtrack...show must go on?


----------



## RvUsa

copy and paste.... LOL

I cheat, my memory was lost about 1000 beers ago... I consider myself lucky if I find my way home at night.


----------



## RvUsa

Rog, you are the man!  It is on the wall, which one tho?


----------



## Us3

1goofy1 said:


> Pearl Jam...Black


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I loose some of them too John.....1goofy1 posted beautiful people by Manson earlier....I play that song almost every  night....it didnt even ring a bell to me!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Same album, different song:

Goodbye cruel world,
I'm leaving you today.
Goodbye,
Goodbye,
Goodbye.

Goodbye, all you people, 
There's nothing you can say
To make me change my mind.
Goodbye.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im seeing Geldoff at the podium with no eyebrows..Hitlering it up...but the song title just aint hittin me!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Same album, different song:
> 
> Goodbye cruel world,
> I'm leaving you today.
> Goodbye,
> Goodbye,
> Goodbye.
> 
> Goodbye, all you people,
> There's nothing you can say
> To make me change my mind.
> Goodbye.



JOHN!!!! ya cant use the title in the game!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

And this is from one of my all time favorite floyd songs!

Oh, He hung up! That's your residence, right? I wonder why he hung up?
Is there supposed to be someone else there besides your wife there to answer?"


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well....all, I gotta get ready for the daily grind.....gotta make some $$$ to buy some gas, so I can go to work...so I can make some $$$, to buy more gas...to go to work with...to make more....ohhh, you get it. Gnite all.


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> JOHN!!!! ya cant use the title in the game!!!!!




DOH!

In my younger days, I would partake of ummm well I would partake, turn off all the lights, turn 5' tall speakers and Dennon receiver up to 9 and chill to floyd for hours!


----------



## RvUsa

Night buddy have a good one at work! LOL


----------



## 1goofy1

RvUsa said:


> copy and paste.... LOL
> 
> I cheat, my memory was lost about 1000 beers ago... I consider myself lucky if I find my way home at night.



Funny story...Miami Hurricanes football was having a game one day while my husband & I was walking around the Y&BC and decided to go to the ESPN bar and watch the game.  Well, long story short we stayed for the whole game and a $100.00 bill later we left and decided to go through EPCOT.  We do remember entering EPCOT but we do not remember going through EPCOT and how we made it to our room is beyond me.  Lucky we got the right room.


----------



## RvUsa

1goofy1 said:


> Funny story...Miami Hurricanes football was having a game one day while my husband & I was walking around the Y&BC and decided to go to the ESPN bar and watch the game.  Well, long story short we stayed for the whole game and a $100.00 bill later we left and decided to go through EPCOT.  We do remember entering EPCOT but we do not remember going through EPCOT and how we made it to our room is beyond me.  Lucky we got the right room.



I had more than 1 night like that in college!!


----------



## Gatordad

I do that regularly...

ROG YOU CANNOT PLAY THE SONG GAME, YOU ARE A PRO AND ARE DISQALIFIED>>>>>>>>


----------



## Gatordad

I do that regularly...

ROG YOU CANNOT PLAY THE SONG GAME, YOU ARE A PRO AND ARE DISQALIFIED>>>>>>>>


----------



## RvUsa

2600???


----------



## Us3

RvUsa said:


> 2600???



nice job...


----------



## homebrew2

I got one Rog may not know;

The wrinkles on my forehead

Show the miles I've put behind me

They only remind me of how fast I'm growin old


Guess I'll die with this fever in my soul.


----------



## RvUsa

OK So here is some useless info.  It is Friday night, DW is a work all night as usual, DS is at aunt house for sleep over, and I am alone at home with ABSOLUTELY nothing to do, and only 1 beer!  Man, I am already bored!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> OK So here is some useless info.  It is Friday night, DW is a work all night as usual, DS is at aunt house for sleep over, and I am alone at home with ABSOLUTELY nothing to do, and only 1 beer!  Man, I am already bored!



I think you need to go to the store...


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> I had more than 1 night like that in college!!



me too, there are several pregames in college that DH and I marched but couldn't tell you how we did it...my dad makes a mean rum punch...


----------



## RvUsa

I would love to, but I figured it out, $7 for a six pack, and $12 for fuel... I live about 15 miles from closest beer. 

And  to make matters worse, I can't find anything on TV.


----------



## AuburnJen92

man, that does bite the big one...geesh, i am sorry


----------



## VACAMPER

We're watching America's funniest home videos.  Always good for a laugh or two.


----------



## AuburnJen92

WHOHOO 1700 posts!


----------



## seabee

VACAMPER said:


> We're watching America's funniest home videos.  Always good for a laugh or two.




I watched that too, there is absolutely nothing else on. I miss the Disney shows on the Travel Channel. I did love the videos of people and animals on the ice.


----------



## Gatordad

RvUsa said:


> I would love to, but I figured it out, $7 for a six pack, and $12 for fuel... I live about 15 miles from closest beer.
> 
> And  to make matters worse, I can't find anything on TV.



not me, I got enough booze to get the entire 3rd Infantry drunk.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> I would love to, but I figured it out, $7 for a six pack, and $12 for fuel... I live about 15 miles from closest beer.
> 
> And  to make matters worse, I can't find anything on TV.



Thats bad when it cost more in diesel to go get beer. Then it dose to buy the beer.


----------



## 2goofycampers

wow. just caught up on the song thread. my 40 year old DB has the Kiss Dolls,, uh I mean action figures. Does anybody remember the Pink Floyd Movie from the early 80"s?


----------



## lisa8200

homebrew2 said:


> I got one Rog may not know;
> 
> The wrinkles on my forehead
> 
> Show the miles I've put behind me
> 
> They only remind me of how fast I'm growin old
> 
> 
> Guess I'll die with this fever in my soul.


 
  It wouldn't be fair for me to answer cause I had to look it up but, I only looked it up because I knew that I had heard it.


----------



## lisa8200

I might as well post one

When I'm a walking,
I strut my stuff 
then I'm so strung out
I'm high as a kite
I just  might
stop to check you out


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I know its violent femmes...is it blister in the sun?....or add it up....man I forgot all about the femmes!!!! They were fun!!

How do ya'll "look it up"? I heard some one earlier say they cut and pasted and that I can understand because you already know the title of the song....but how do ya look up a song without knowing what it is?


----------



## Gatordad

ROG FOR THE LAST TIME, YOU CAN'T PLAY THE SONG GAME...... IT'S NOT FAIR.

Blister in the Sun is correct.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Dagnabbit...its the ONLY THING Im good at!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I love the Femmes!  This is another one I used to listen to around the same time:

And is this just another thrown away
Or is this the end of the whole stupid road
But you wouldn't want to know how I feel anyway
Because the darkest hole is at the end of the road


uplifting......I know......


----------



## seabee

Too Far Down is the song, don't know who does it


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> Too Far Down is the song, don't know who does it



That's correct


----------



## DebbieT11

When I hear a snippet of a song, and TBG wants me to get it for him, I just google "lyrics bounce dat azz" or whatever it was..... works for me!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Top Ten Ways Y2K Affected Disney World 

10. Accidental switch back to 19,000 Leagues Under the Sea.
9. Messed up computers report EuroDisney turning a profit.
8. Air traffic control glitch causes Dumbo to smack into a DC-10.
7. The "It's a Small World After All" creatures go on a rampage.
6. The Hall of Presidents keeps chanting "Kill Clinton, kill Clinton."
5. When you wish upon a star, nothing happens.
4. Unexpected power surge brings an angry Walt Disney back to life.
3. "Main Street Electrical Parade" becomes "Main Street Two Guys With Plastic Flashlights Parade."
2. Ticket machine accidentally dispenses day passes for less than $600.
1. Two words: catapulting teacups. 







THE TOP TEN SIGNS YOU HAVE AN UNHEALTHY DISNEY OBSESSION 
10. You know how many hairs are on the leg of the drunken pirate sitting on the bridge. 
9. You have more Disney movies than Blockbuster. 
8. Your favorite song is "Zippity-Doo-Dah". 
7. When you hear people talking about "the underprivileged", you assume they are referring to those who have to stay off-site. 
6. You refer to Wal-Mart and McDonald's employees as "cast members". 
5. You've added spires and turrets to the roof of your house. 
4. You tried to pay your electric bill with Disney Dollars. 
3. Your children's names are Ariel and Alladin. 
2. You pray that nobody will ever discover your dirty little secret: That you sneak out of bed in the middle of the night, logon to the internet, and drool over online pictures of WDW. 
1. You're reading this. 







My kids love going to the Web, and they keep track of their passwords by writing them on Post-it notes. I noticed their Disney password was "MickeyMinnieGoofyPluto," and so I asked why it was so long. "Because," my son explained, "they say it has to have at least four characters." 






Patient: "Doctor, you've got to help me, some mornings I wake up and think I'm Donald Duck, other mornings I think I'm Mickey Mouse." 
Doctor: "Hmmmmmmm, and how long have you been having these disney spells?" 








The dumbest questions ever asked to Cast Members 



· What time is the 3:00 parade?  
· What time will it stop raining?  
· Why is it raining?  
· Is the wait really 15 minutes, or are you trying to trick us?  
· How do I get to Magic Mountain?  
· How much extra do you get paid for smiling?  



At the Disney-MGM Studios:  
. How come there aren't any rides here?  
. Where do they show all the movies?  
. Where is the Castle?  
. Is Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?  



At the Hollywood Tower of Terror:  
. Is it a real hotel? How much does it cost to stay there?  
. This is just a simulator, right? We didn't really fall, did we?  
. Was that the real MGM Studios we saw when those doors opened, or a model?  
. I just ate, like, food, you know. Will I be okay?  
. What is this ride really like? What happens? Are those real people in there?  



GUEST: I just want to take my grandson to Disney World. I don't want to go to Epcot or anything. Just Disney World. 
CM: Well, Disney World is the name of the whole resort. I believe the park you're thinking of is the Magic Kingdom. 
GUEST: No, I don't want to go to the Magic Kingdom. I just want to go to Disney World. 
CM: You mean the park with the castle, right? 
GUEST: Yeah, Disney World 
CM: Yes, ma'am, that's the....yes, that's Disney World. We sell four-day hoppers, five-day hoppers....


----------



## momoffive

May I give it a try?   My DH's favorite band...

Oh i miss the kiss of treachery the aching kiss 
Before i feed the stench of a love for a younger 
Meat and the sound that it makes when it cuts 
In deep the holding up on bended knees the 
Addiction of duplicities as bit by bit it starts 
The need to just let go my party piece 

Not a "happy" song but gotta love the music.
Loretta aka momoffive


----------



## clkelley

2goofycampers said:


> GUEST: I just want to take my grandson to Disney World. I don't want to go to Epcot or anything. Just Disney World.
> CM: Well, Disney World is the name of the whole resort. I believe the park you're thinking of is the Magic Kingdom.
> GUEST: No, I don't want to go to the Magic Kingdom. I just want to go to Disney World.
> CM: You mean the park with the castle, right?
> GUEST: Yeah, Disney World
> CM: Yes, ma'am, that's the....yes, that's Disney World. We sell four-day hoppers, five-day hoppers....



Or the opposite - My parents:

We didn't want to go to Disney World, so we went to Epcot.


----------



## clkelley

Got some Disney Trivia for ya:  Let's see if anybody knows this:

There are two restaurants in the Disney Dining Reservations system with same name.

What are the restaurants and where are they located??


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rainforest cafe....1 in DtD, 1 in Animal Kingdom. 





I have a new song this morning.......It's one my band is doing this morning:

My hope is you
Show me your ways
Guide me in Truth
In all my days
My hope is you



Now I'm off to be a rock star!


----------



## clkelley

PolynesianPixie said:


> Rainforest cafe....1 in DtD, 1 in Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> :



Yep, that's true, but not what I was hunting for.  I should have qualified.  Disney-owned restaurants.


----------



## 2goofycampers

clkelley said:


> Got some Disney Trivia for ya:  Let's see if anybody knows this:
> 
> There are two restaurants in the Disney Dining Reservations system with same name.
> 
> What are the restaurants and where are they located??



Sand Trap bar & grill. Eagle Pines & Osprey Ridge golf Course ?


----------



## Shannone1

We're back from another weekend of camping.  Highs in the mid 60's, mostly sunny with a couple of brief showers.  We met some friends of ours who were camping for the first time with their new pop up.  Had a great time  

This is my favorite photo of the weekend.  A little kayaking "oops", notice the WHITE pants and the kayak off in the distance !! My daughter was trying so hard to get out of the kayak without any help.....


----------



## clkelley

2goofycampers said:


> Sand Trap bar & grill. Eagle Pines & Osprey Ridge golf Course ?



Nope


----------



## RvUsa

Hey Shannone, Pens won!!!  What's up with the wings?  HMMM....


----------



## clkelley

Well I've had a fun day.  It started out great.  I was up in Nashville Indiana camping with a group of Teardrop Trailers.  Packed up this morning and started home.  I get about half way through Kentucky and my engine light comes on, then also my temperature gage starts going up.  Uh oh.  Fortunately, I was just at a rest stop exit so pulled off and parked.  Open the hood, look around around and a hose is broken and lots of water all over the place.  Yeah buddy.  

So, I decided to put my Good Sam ERS to the test.  I give them a call, and tell them the problem and where I'm at.  They ask what I'm driving, what I'm towing, etc, and what seems to be the problem.

About two hours later, two trucks show up.  One is to pull my truck to the nearest repair shop, and the other is to pull my camper and to deliver me to the nearest campground since nothing is open after 4pm on Sunday around here.

So here I sit in Cave City, KY at Cave Country Campground, right off I-65.  My truck is sitting at the Chevy Dealer about 1/4 mile away waiting for them to open tomorrow morning. (Since it was a general problem, and not Ford specific, they felt the Chevy place could fix it.)

It is a VERY nice campground.  It's only 3 years old and has all pull through sites with neatly manicured gravel.  Free Wi-Fi, free cable, water, electric, sewer, and bath houses CLEANER than Ft. Wilderness. (I'm not faulting Ft. Wilderness, just that the bath houses at Ft. Wilderness are used a lot more than these are.) The landscaping is really nice, but very young, so very little shade.

So if anyone was doubting whether they need Good Sam ERS when pulling an RV, get it!!!!


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Hey Shannone, Pens won!!!  What's up with the wings?  HMMM....



Hi John...I didn't get to watch the last two games...but I'm not worried !!


----------



## Shannone1

clkelley said:


> So if anyone was doubting whether they need Good Sam ERS when pulling an RV, get it!!!!



Thanks Carol !!  We have it but we haven't had to use it yet.  It's good to know they were there when you needed them.


----------



## RvUsa

Wow Carol, sorry to hear about your problem, but sounds like everything will be aok.  Nice to know if GS works, thanks for reporting in.  Hope you have a great night and an uneventful trip home tomorrow!


----------



## DebbieT11

Carol, glad to hear you're safe and sound..... hope it's an uneventful night and that your truck is repaired quickly and for a reasonable price.....


----------



## terri01p

Carol sorry to hear about your troubles....so what's the answer to your trivia ?


----------



## LONE-STAR

We saw IRON MAN good movie.


----------



## clkelley

I'll give one more hint on the trivia.  One is at a moderate resort, the other at a DVC property.


----------



## 2goofycampers

clkelley said:


> I'll give one more hint on the trivia.  One is at a moderate resort, the other at a DVC property.


----------



## MBMacs

Gona need a better hint, partial name maybe???


----------



## MBMacs

Boatwrights?


----------



## clkelley

OK,

It's Shutters at Old Port Royale (Carribbean Beach)

and Shutters at Vero Beach

and yes, you can call 407 WDW DINE and make ADRs for either one of them.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

clkelley said:


> OK,
> 
> It's Shutters at Old Port Royale (Carribbean Beach)
> 
> and Shutters at Vero Beach
> 
> and yes, you can call 407 WDW DINE and make ADRs for either one of them.





I couldnt think of that one and I have eaten at both... DUH


----------



## AuburnJen92

Well, after two days of not being on the chit chat thread, I haven't missed much...however I am hoping that everyone is going out and doing things!

Carol: hope things go well in the repairs with your truck
John: hope the pens win, although hockey for me is watching the fights.. 
Carol: I should have known the trivia, just ate at Shutters in Vero a couple of weeks ago...
I think it was Shannone's picture, cool pic!

Ok, I was invited Friday afternoon late by the Freshman sponsor at school to be a chaperone.  She knew Chris was working because she just finished our softball program (and what a great job she did) and we had been talking.  Anyway, she offered to pay my DS4's way and mine to Islands of Adventure if I would chaperone the trip with her and some other teachers.  DH was working all weekend so we can go to the GG this coming weekend, so I said what the hey!
We were there at 7am and DS4 couldn't wait to get on the bus.  He also couldn't understand why the nice doggie was sniffing all the bags!  He was also quite put out that the dog drooled on our cooler.  He spent about 3 minutes trying to dry off his cooler because his Fruit2O was in it!
We had to wait because the dog targeted this one back each time she went by (three times) so we had to wait so the dean could search it.  Come to find out, the kid didn't have anything in it, but he sure had something in it recently! He behaved the whole trip though.
I was a little worried about going on the trip, based on the behavior of the normal population of our school, but I have to say that I was very impressed with the kids and we had not one incident all day!  The kids were so good and 90% of them came and checked in with us early!  It is nice to have a pleasant surprise once in a while!
Today, I was supposed to pack the RV.  My father came up because he is going to wire a circuit breaker for the RV so that we can run the refrigerator without blowing a circuit on the box.  It is soooo nice to have an electrician in the family!  Anyway, we ended up spending the whole afternoon with my parents (DS and I) and got nothing done!  I had to go and take a nap because the smoke from the fires came in really strong and gave me a massive headache.  I hope it is not that bad tomorrow, whew!

DS and I spent about 90% of Saturday in Seuss Landing.  Here is DS playing in the water...he spent about 2 hours there and I got to give the teacher look to 2 middle schoolers that didn't belong there and one parent of another middle schooler...geeesh!


----------



## 2goofycampers

clkelley said:


> OK,
> 
> It's Shutters at Old Port Royale (Carribbean Beach)
> 
> and Shutters at Vero Beach
> 
> and yes, you can call 407 WDW DINE and make ADRs for either one of them.



I was looking for them both to be at WDW. Good quiz.


----------



## Shannone1

I am not happy with my mom !!  My oldest daughter has been in middle school band for 3 years now.  She plays sax and piano and has had many solos and fun parts over the years.  She loves playing and is really good (proud mom  ).  My gripe is that my mom has NOT made it to ONE of her concerts in the last 3 years.   

My mom lives about 45 miles from here....and we see them quite a bit.  They go camping just about every weekend.  She told me tonight that she isn't coming tomorrow night to my dd's  LAST concert of middle school because gas is too expensive.  Yet she drove 100 miles from home to camp last weekend....and is going back to the same place next weekend  

I guess I know where her priorites are.  My dd keeps asking me if any of her grandparents are coming....but I don't think any of them are (and the rest of them live closer than my mom !).  There are two important awards being presented to 8th graders tomorrow night and my dd is really hoping to get one of them.  She has worked very hard for the last three years and always goes above and beyond what is expected of her (again with the proud mom ).

So anyway...I needed to get that off my chest.  THANKS .


----------



## des1954

Shannone-

I can understand yours & your DD's disappointment on the part of your mom.  Sometimes we let our folks down & sometimes they let us down.  Take the upper road on this one Shannone.  Go, enjoy the concert, be very proud of your daughter, take your pictures and/or video.  If your mom inquires about the concert and if any awards were won, play it up big time, and by all means, share the pictures with her! That'll make you the bigger person. Your mom, unfortunately, is the one losing out. It's too bad she doesn't see it that way.

Here's hoping DD's reed doesn't crack!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I'm sorry Shannone.  Maybe one day she will realize the blessings she has.  I know how hard this must be on you...trying to keep everyone happy and your kids free of disappointment.  You are very proud of your children!  I'm sure they must know that!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Well, hubby is now in Germany.  DD and I fly out in 5 days and head to Paris!


----------



## seabee

Shannone, I understand you. We have a set of grandparents that always have "excuses" for not coming, and they live in the same town. But if one other cousin in particular has something they don't miss it(she is an only child, and has a useless father who doesn't go to anything-that is what they say )  They actually didn't come to the one and only fieldhockey game that DD had(rec fieldhockey) because this said cousin was having a halloween party and wanted them there. My DD was so hurt, then they didn't come to DDs guitar concert which she had 2 solos in because they had to help their daughter get rid of ants(apparently she can't do that for herself).

It is really disappointing for the kids, I feel for you DD. But I tell mine to just do their best, and have fun it's Memere and Pepere who are losing out. Good luck to her tonight, I played the sax in the middle school band. Not that I could remember any of it now! And I'm sending you good vibes for the awards!!!!    Have fun!!! I know I'm not anywhere near as important as a grandparent(or any family member really, lol) but I will be there for you in spirit!!!!


----------



## seabee

PolynesianPixie said:


> Well, hubby is now in Germany.  DD and I fly out in 5 days and head to Paris!




Au revoir mes ami!!! Bonne chance!!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

(((((Shannone and DD)))))  I understand how you feel.  I hate to see that disappointment in my children when a grandparent doesn't show up.  Has your DD called and asked the grandparents to come?  Sometimes that changes things.  My parents come to everything and the inlaws hate to come to anything for my kids but go to BIL's stepsons everything.  And when they do come they have such sour puss faces I often wonder why we want them there.  Unfortunately it happens in every family.  But for me the hardest part is the disappoint in my child.  Good luck to her and I hope she receives the award.  Take lots of pics and be proud Mama!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> Au revoir mes ami!!! Bonne chance!!



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shannon....its a shame that we HAVE to love our parents sometimes isnt it!!! I know thats sounds terrible, but I so completely know how you feel. My mom's the same way to the "T". Lives 10 minutes away and has never shown up for a birthday, christmas, etc....just never has. I was never thrown a bday party as a kid, never unwrapped a present till I was 14 and friends gave me a gift or two....I didnt want to tear the paper......most people dont remember opening their first wrapped gift...I'll never forget it.
  We do occassionally speak with my mom...but not often. Every couple of months, I guess guilt takes her over and she'll show up with a couple of items(unwrapped, of coarse) and do the Im sorry I didnt make if here for ..insert occassion here....but I brought ya'll a few things!!!! She just doesnt get that its not about getting crap from her, its about her being somewhere that means something special to a kid!!! We dont care if she shows up empty handed....just freakin show up!!!! 
I couldnt care less anymore...I know how she is and I would be more freaked out if she DID actually show up for something, but I know better. Ive stopped calling her on Mother's Day for the last couple of years...not so much to teach her a lesson, because at 67yrs old...her lessons have been learned long ago...but I dont call her because I enjoy revenge and hope that it hurts her a little....and I save a bundle not buying that dozen of roses and skipping her being on the check at whatever restaurant I bring MY KIDS MOM out to....I like my kids' mom much better than MY mom!


----------



## VACAMPER

Rog, how sad.  No present until you were 14.  I'm sure you appreciate things more now.  Your kids seem to have a great mom.  I know how you feel.  My mom past away when i was 12 and my dad flew the coop after that.  My grandma (moms mother) gave him land to live on so he had to pass by our house everyday and he never even waved when he went by.  Things are better with him now but we still rarely see him.  I always invite him to my kids birthdays and he has shown up only once or twice over the years.  I just figure he's the one missing out.  My inlaws are the best grandparents so my kids are loved.


----------



## Colson39

So, looks like we have a new trip planned in the near future!!  Woohoo!!  Now, there is one point that is bad news.  It won't be at the Fort 

So yesterday, my mother-in-law (MIL) spends the day with us, and we're going around to some stores and just enjoying the day.  So Beth, Reilly, and I leave around 6 PM to head back home, and Beth and her mom are talking on the phone.  Well they somehow decide that we need to go somewhere July 4th.  Sanibel Island, Jacksonville, Tampa, the Keys, we floated a few ideas around.  In the end, we decided that we were going to go to Disney (not as if I didn't magically push all of them into that decision  )!!

It is going to be Beth, Reilly and I, as well as Beth's mom and Beth's uncle (her mom's brother).  Her uncle is kind of private, so we started looking for either a suite or someplace where 2 rooms would be feasible.  Oh, and I should mention, this is "family trip" that they've decided they want to give us, so we don't have to pay!!!  WOOHOO!!  Yea, I know, I'm spoiled, I got lucky, sue me 

So for once we were able to look without money being much of an option (they recently received some inheritance).  We actually found a really good deal on the cabins, for only $200 bucks a night.  Our trip is going to be from Thursday-Sunday, which I think is July 3rd to July 6th.  The cabins for a long time seemed to be the way we were heading, and I was very happy about that!

However, Beth has never stayed at the Polynesian and it's one of her favorite resorts, and I know her being able to finally stay there, as well as it being Reilly's first Disney trip ever, will make it really special for her.  So we decided to go with the Polynesian, and we just got two adjoining rooms so that it would be a bit more private.   Now I know what it feels like to be rich!! Kind of!!  Ok not really, but for once it's nice!!

I can't tell you how excited Beth is, she spent all night calling up all her friends telling them about her new trip with Reilly (and his first trip, Disney or not).  He'll be 3 months by then, and while we were going to wait until 6 months, 3 should be fine.  This is a once in a lifetime kind of trip, one where we're going to really do it up, and it will be a trip we can talk with Reilly about for the rest of his life ("Hey remember when we took Reilly on his first trip, and dad had one too many and started rambling about peacocks and otters?")...lol.

We've already made reservations for the Lua, and for O'Hanas (one of our favorites), as well as plans to have Tonga Toast every morning...lol.  This is her uncle's first trip maybe to Disney ever (he might have been once like in 1976...lol), he's 62 years old,  so it's one we want to make really special for him.  Also with it being Reilly's first Disney trip ever, I am really going to have to plan out my "grab a drink at the bar while the girls go shopping" moves, because that kid is going to have two women and an uncle doting on him all weekend...lol.

If you can't tell, I'm really excited about the trip.  I really wish we could have made the Fort his first trip, but this will be the first time Beth and I have stayed at the Polynesian together, her first stay there ever (as well as her mom and uncle), and my first stay in years.

Oh, and there will definitely be a couple boat trips over to the Fort to hang out at Crockett's on some of those nights, so maybe I'll see some of you around!!! lol

Just look for me at some point in the day at either Crockett's, The Outer Rim bar at the Contemporary, or now probably quite a few trips to that great bar at O'Hanas (watched the Packers amazing playoff game last playofss in their large sitting area, was great!).  Although now we have a kid, so there probably won't be as much time spent there!


----------



## VACAMPER

Congrats!!   Nothing like a free trip.  Enjoy it.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Rog... I am so sorry for you terrible memories.  Just think of how lucky your children are and how much better off they are because of it.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Lookin' forward to seeing you at the fort on the 4th Colson!

Shannone, I agree with others to take the high road.  My son's great grandparents on DH's side have never seen their only great grandson and have no intention of doing so.  DH's aunt (who lives behind them) even sent all the pictures back we were sending when DS was a baby.  She never opened them, just put them all in a manilla envelope and sent them back to us.  

Enjoy your DD's band concerts and record them if you can.  When she is old, like me, and goes back to hear them, she will appreciate that you were there and know you cared enough to preserve those moments.  I know it makes you mad that your mother won't come, but she is missing out on a precious gift that your DD has.  Please encourage her to go on to HS and keep playing.  I am still playing my instrument and I am going to my 20th HS reunion this year.  Community bands are great for after college.  I can't stress enough how wonderful music is for disciplining the mind and soul.

Ok, off my soapbox.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks ya'll...but, I DIDNT mean to beg for sympathy. I just re-read my post....it DOES sound like I was neglected as a child...I wasnt. My mom provided me with what was needed, and never left me alone or locked me in a closet or beat me excessively(although I DID get some pretty heavy spankings...but never undeserved). We just didnt celebrate ANYTHING!!! And if it wasnt REQUIRED, she didnt participate. She hasnt changed any, and never will. She's a cold old broad, but she took care of me and my bros and sister till we took off....my memories arent so bad...they just dont include very much of my mom.


----------



## VACAMPER

I think we all have good memories.  We just sometimes go through rough times in life.  I didn't mean to sound like my dad was a bad guy either.  I love to spend time with him.  Everybody that knows him knows he's a good guy for the most part.  I have three sisters and when my mom died i think he just didn't know how to handle raising four girls.  She was only 30 and pregnant when she died.  I can't imagine what he must have went through.


----------



## Shannone1

Thanks everyone, unfortunately it sounds like a lot of you have been there too  

My mom showed me what kind of mom I did NOT want to be, and now she is doing the same thing as a grandma.  It does make me sad for the kids, but Chad and I will be there cheering her on.  I know she isn't going to change now, even if I try to guilt her into it.  She is a "me" person, kwim ??  She does go to my nieces and nephews school functions though because my sisters are both single moms and I guess my mom feels that they "need" her more than my kids do  

Rog....your mom makes my mom seem like mother of the year  I'm sorry and it sounds like you are a GREAT parent and I know your kids have a blast in your family.

Ami- I hope you have a GREAT time in Paris !!  I've never been overseas...how exciting !!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

congrats on the trip Colson.  I have always wanted to stay at one of the monorail resorts and we have always said when the kids are old enough to remember it!!!  Now they are old enough and we don't have the $$ for it!!  

We also scored a free trip this summer, but we are going to Cancun for a week.  We were suppose to go but Dh got laid off, took a huge paycut, so we backed out.  My mom, who couldn't think of not having the kids there, was so kind and bought our tickets.  So when you are at WDW, we will be in Mexico!!!  

Enjoy Reilly's first trip!!!


----------



## Colson39

Have a margharita on us!!! lol


----------



## DebbieT11

Have a blast, Ami..... enjoy!!




PolynesianPixie said:


> Well, hubby is now in Germany.  DD and I fly out in 5 days and head to Paris!


----------



## Colson39

So we finalized our dining reservations (well Beth did this morning).  So we are doing Raglan Road on July 3rd, we were able to get the 5:15 PM Luau at the Polynesian on July 4th.  Which is great, because after that we'll hop on a boat/monorail over to the Magic Kingdom to see the 9 PM July 4th fireworks at the castle.  July 5th we are eating at O'Hanas!!

I can't remember the last time I saw the Luau, I remember nothing about it, so I'm excited to see it again (heck, this is probably the first time I've seen it for all I know).

So, from what I'm thinking, is that probably Thursday is my best bet (July 3rd) for getting to Crockett's and checking out the Fort for an hour or so.  We'll probably just end up walking on at Raglan Road (oh Raglan Road, my home away from home, how I can't wait to see you....lol), which means my most flexible free time would be Thursday.

When is the golf cart parade again on the 4th, what time?


----------



## Gatordad

Our season ended with an awesome 2-19 record.  We lost our playoff game 7-6 against the league leading Mutts. er mets.  The real irony, is that they have a child on their team named Gehrig...... You can tell his dad is a big time Yankee fan.  When I questioned the Mets coach about him, he proceeded to tell me, not only does his dad love the Yankees, he's a big shot for them. go figure.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Colson39 said:


> So we finalized our dining reservations (well Beth did this morning).  So we are doing Raglan Road on July 3rd, we were able to get the 5:15 PM Luau at the Polynesian on July 4th.  Which is great, because after that we'll hop on a boat/monorail over to the Magic Kingdom to see the 9 PM July 4th fireworks at the castle.  July 5th we are eating at O'Hanas!!
> 
> I can't remember the last time I saw the Luau, I remember nothing about it, so I'm excited to see it again (heck, this is probably the first time I've seen it for all I know).
> 
> So, from what I'm thinking, is that probably Thursday is my best bet (July 3rd) for getting to Crockett's and checking out the Fort for an hour or so.  We'll probably just end up walking on at Raglan Road (oh Raglan Road, my home away from home, how I can't wait to see you....lol), which means my most flexible free time would be Thursday.
> 
> When is the golf cart parade again on the 4th, what time?



Congrats on the trip!  The Poly is my first love  

A bunch of us are going to Boma on July 3rd at 6pm (I think).  You, Beth and Reilly should join in!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Shannone1 said:


> Thanks everyone, unfortunately it sounds like a lot of you have been there too :grouphug



So it seems kids of not so great parents[we are both in that club] turn out to be great parents who love their family, love to camp and love Disney. So I guess it all works out in the end. We make new wonderful memories with our kids and try to forget the old yucky stuff.       < Denise


----------



## seabee

Chris,

Congrats on the trip. My kids are dying to stay at the Poly sometime. I told them when Mommy wins the lottery we are there! We brought my youngest to Disney for the first time when she was 5 mos. It was just fine. Actually a bit easier then when she was 18 mos.  You'll still be able to enjoy all your rides because you can just do the child swap thing. It's great DH and I did it, you get through the lines faster too!


----------



## Gatordad

some day we'll stay at the Contemporary with a castle view room.  That's the only thing that would impress me at Disney.


----------



## AuburnJen92

wouldn't staying in the castle impress you?


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Shannone1 said:


> She does go to my nieces and nephews school functions though because my sisters are both single moms and I guess my mom feels that they "need" her more than my kids do



That is my MIL to a TEE!!    I know exactly how infuriating it is!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

The Poly with a castle view is not too shabby either.


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> The Poly with a castle view is not too shabby either.


 
The view of FtW outta the front of my motor home is the BEST!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> The view of FtW outta the front of my motor home is the BEST!!



I can't argue with that!


----------



## terri01p

I would love, love, love to stay at the Poly. ,one of these days whenever my ship comes in I'm going to stay there with Concierge service ( my God I can't even spell it to ask for it ...geez....hehe got it  ) ! 

Would love to stay there !


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> wouldn't staying in the castle impress you?



only to say that i christened the castle.

and the poly holds nothing for me.  I like the contemporary.  and i'm pissed they closed the restaurant near the buffet.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I'm sure that castle was christened long ago.....





Oh, and Terri.....it's Concierge...just so you know when you make your ressie  

I only know because I spell checked it


----------



## terri01p

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm sure that castle was christened long ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Terri.....it's Concierge...just so you know when you make your ressie
> 
> I only know because I spell checked it




Hehehe let me go back and change it, like I knew how to spell it all along...lol


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm sure that castle was christened long ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Terri.....it's Concierge...just so you know when you make your ressie
> 
> I only know because I spell checked it



I'm sure it was, but not by me.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Gatordad said:


> only to say that i christened the castle.
> 
> and the poly holds nothing for me.  I like the contemporary.  and i'm pissed they closed the restaurant near the buffet.




yep the Concourse Steakhouse is gone, the new restaurant is called The Wave, tried to get ADR's for Sept. all booked up and they don't even have a menu posted yet.


----------



## AuburnJen92

2goofycampers said:


> yep the Concourse Steakhouse is gone, the new restaurant is called The Wave, tried to get ADR's for Sept. all booked up and they don't even have a menu posted yet.




Geesh!


----------



## Shannone1

Looks like we'll be seeing you Saturday John !!


----------



## seabee

Shannone, how was the concert? Any awards?


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> Shannone, how was the concert? Any awards?



The concert was great, thanks for asking .  DD did a great job.  She played piano for jazz band and alto sax for 8th grade band.  She didn't get either of the awards though.  The other band parents we are friends with all expected her to get one...my friend was even video taping it she was so sure.  One award was voted on my the students and some cute, little popular girl got it.  DD and her friends all said that girl barely shows up and doesn't put any extra effort into anything.  It was a popularity vote  Her band teacher even told her privately afterwards that he was sure she would get it.  The other award was a $200 scholarship that was narrowed down to 3 kids, one being my DD.  The three of them wrote essays and a panel chose the best essay.  The boy that won is a really good student and a very nice boy.  My dd was happy for him.  He is going to use the money towards band camp.  It's a tough life lesson...but the best person doesn't always win. And you have to deal with it and move on, you know ??


----------



## seabee

Very true. I'm glad the concert went well though!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Happy the concert was good!



We got our pool open!  Now we're ready for summer!!!!


----------



## des1954

_That looks mighty inviting, Ami!!_


----------



## des1954

Well, isn't this just my luck????

I thought I should have received my "stimulus" money last Friday because I file my taxes using Turbo Tax. Seems that I'm wrong!

I just read on the Turbo Tax site that because refunds/or payments are done thru a 3rd party bank, the IRS does not have access directly to my bank account.  Therefore, I will receive the stimulus money via a paper check on July 11th.

I wasn't planning on doing anything immediate with the money - just stashing it away to use for my MH insurance in November - but that's 2 months worth of interest I won't be getting.  Arrrrgh!!


----------



## djblu883

I can't say how sad I am to hear the stories of missing parents and grandparents. My DD's father wasn't in her life as a child....now he is dying from M. S. and wishing he had spent more time with them...now my DGD is going through the same thing with her father and his family. I've spent all the time I could with my kids and still do...now my DD and DGD have moved to NJ and it's broken my heart...I call them 2-3 day everyday just to hear that sweet baby's new words and what she is doing...yesterday she got her first real injury...MiMi was there on the phone to tell them how to handle it...now I have to go find "a prize" because she was a good girl and let Mommy hold her til she stopped bleeding. She is terrified of doctors because she has been so much in the past 2 years (brain tumor) >>>>I told her I was going to the beach this weekend and asked her if she wanted me to send her a seashell....she said no I want you to send me a present lol....can ya tell her MiMi has spoiled her a bit? anyway....just be the loving parents you are and hold your kids close to your heart! you will be blessed by it in the future!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> _That looks mighty inviting, Ami!!_



For Florida, I'm sure......here, it has barely reached 70 degrees.  My bare legs won't touch that water until late July!  

I'm sorry about your mula!  I used Turbo Tax and mine was direct deposited


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone, glad the concert went well.  I am sure she played great!

Ami, I am coming over to swim, although it might take a while to get there!

Deb, hold on, the check is in the mail!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> Shannone, glad the concert went well.  I am sure she played great!
> 
> Ami, I am coming over to swim, although it might take a while to get there!
> 
> Deb, hold on, the check is in the mail!



It doesn't take as long to sum up lately does it?  What did everybody do?  Go out and get lives or something?????


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> - but that's 2 months worth of interest I won't be getting.  Arrrrgh!!



That works out to $4-$5, if that!

I use Turbo Tax and there was no problem depositing to my account.  That sounds fishy.  As long as the IRS has your transit number and account number there should be absolutely no problem.  Interesting.


----------



## Gatordad

it doesn't matter if you used turbo tax or not, they only direct deposit if you electronically file.


----------



## Us3

Morning all!  

 Woo-hoo, our pool opens up this weekend too.

Shannone, I'm glad to hear the concert went well!  Did you send pics to your mom??  


This is the last week of school for us.  Things are so crazy around here.  I'm doing lots of stuff for the end of year party, work is CRAZY right now, I"m trying to wash and pack for Disney, trying to find a dog sitter...and dd2 and dd3 are keeping me on my toes this week!  I'm going to be so exhasted by the time we leave early Sunday morning for the Fort!   But it'll all we worth it once we are there!


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> it doesn't matter if you used turbo tax or not, they only direct deposit if you electronically file.



OH.  That makes sense.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Woo-hoo, our pool opens up this weekend too.
> 
> Shannone, I'm glad to hear the concert went well!  Did you send pics to your mom??
> 
> 
> This is the last week of school for us.  Things are so crazy around here.  I'm doing lots of stuff for the end of year party, work is CRAZY right now, I"m trying to wash and pack for Disney, trying to find a dog sitter...and dd2 and dd3 are keeping me on my toes this week!  I'm going to be so exhasted by the time we leave early Sunday morning for the Fort!   But it'll all we worth it once we are there!



It has been crazy!  The schools try to cram all the parties and field trips into that last week!  I've been baking up a storm here!   Plus, I'm trying to pack for DD11 and I to go to Europe and DD7 & 9 to go to Grandads and be single mom this week.....I'll be happy to get on that airplane!  Oh and I need one more hotel in Paris....some things switched around and now we have an extra night....it's freakin hard to find a hotel last minute...at least one I'm comfortable sleeping in


----------



## auntie

I'm here..  you're right Ami, doesn't take long to sum up. I was away for a bit over the weekend. We have as seasonal campsite in an upstate NY campground. Had to open the trailer up. Didn't even want to go..weather was cold and rainy..but it had to be done. I don't think we will be heading back for the Memorial Day weekend though. The gas was $4.10 here on the island before we left. We took the car..but next trip we will have to take the truck . Can only IMAGINE what that will cost! Need to bring our golf cart up. Think we will just wait until June. I usually don't like the crowds that are there for holiday weekends anyway. 

My younger son plays Lacrosse...he is in 10th grade. Yesterday he got the "good" news?..I'm not sure...but they are moving him up to Varsity play for the rest of the season. He plays defense..long pole. Honestly he loves to play, but things are winding down with school. He has about another 3 weeks of regular classes and then it's finals and NYS Regents exams. He's so exhausted. Leaves the house at 7 a.m. and doesn't get back home until around 6:30-7:00 pm. It's a LONG day. When he gets  home he hits the shower, and eats dinner. It's a  struggle to get him to open up the books and keep up with his homework. He had a pretty good school year. Made honor roll two quarters. He knew this last quarter was going to be rough. There just doesn't seem to be enough time in the day for the kid. He is asleep by 9:00. They really work them out. Now, with moving up to varsity...it's going to be even tougher. While he's happy, and we're proud of him. I secretly wish he was just one of the other kids, whose season has ended already. Is it a bad thing to hope they don't go into the finals? 
Oh..and he's in chorus also. Spring Concert this week. He'll barely have time to shower, let alone eat dinner. That will probably be in the car on the way there. Not an option to not go...it's part of his grade for the quarter. Attendance is mandatory. So many of the kids involved in sports weren't showing up for the concerts.  I hate the end of the school year..it's just crazy. No matter how you think next year will be different..it's always the same madness.


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> It has been crazy!  The schools try to cram all the parties and field trips into that last week!  I've been baking up a storm here!   Plus, I'm trying to pack for DD11 and I to go to Europe and DD7 & 9 to go to Grandads and be single mom this week.....I'll be happy to get on that airplane!  Oh and I need one more hotel in Paris....some things switched around and now we have an extra night....it's freakin hard to find a hotel last minute...at least one I'm comfortable sleeping in



where are you staying there.  We stayed in the Concord St. Lazarre.  Nice hotel, not sure of the price.


----------



## Us3

You guys are right about schools trying to cram everything into this last week!   Lot's of fun stuff happening for the kids, but that means more work for the parents, ha!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> where are you staying there.  We stayed in the Concord St. Lazarre.  Nice hotel, not sure of the price.



Meija and I are staying at the Kyriad near Disney, then when Scott meets up with us we are going to the Hotel Du Quai-Voltaire.  We have one more night.  I was trying to get us a place with an Eiffel view, but those are hard to come by this late in the game.  I found a place that I LOVE called Residence Foch.....nothing.  Now I'm trying to add a night at the Voltaire.  What were you close to?


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> That works out to $4-$5, if that!
> 
> I use Turbo Tax and there was no problem depositing to my account. That sounds fishy. As long as the IRS has your transit number and account number there should be absolutely no problem. Interesting.


 


Gatordad said:


> it doesn't matter if you used turbo tax or not, they only direct deposit if you electronically file.


 
*From the Turbo-Tax Web Site*

IMPORTANT -- How you paid your tax preparation or filing fees could determine when you get your rebate
Even if you have received or will receive your tax refund by direct deposit to your bank account using Santa Barbara Bank & Trust, the IRS will not do the same for your tax rebate. It will mail your rebate instead.
This situation applies only if you chose, at the time you filed your tax return, to pay your tax preparation or filing fees by having them deducted from your expected refund. The payment arrangement with the bank, which carries an additional fee, offers an alternative to paying with a credit card.

Why can't I have my rebate direct deposited just like my tax refund?
When TurboTax customers decided to pay their tax preparation or filing fees with their refunds, they authorized a bank to set up *temporary* accounts to be used *only* to receive their 2007 income tax refunds from the IRS. The temporary bank-account information was transmitted to the IRS along with each tax return.
The IRS sent the refund to the temporary account and the bank then transmitted the tax refund (minus the tax preparation fees) directly to the customer's actual bank account.
Because *the IRS does not receive a taxpayer's bank-account number*, under this payment method, it cannot match a taxpayer with that taxpayer's regular bank account.
That's why the IRS decided that taxpayers who entered into financial transactions with third parties, such as SBB&T, would get rebates by mail. This applies to all third-party transactions offered by tax software companies, including "refund anticipation loans" or RALs (loans made to tax filers against their expected refunds). TurboTax does not offer RALs.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> You guys are right about schools trying to cram everything into this last week!   Lot's of fun stuff happening for the kids, but that means more work for the parents, ha!



I have it a little easier this year, I think.  The Concerts and recitals are already done.  With the trip coming up, plus with the baby here, I have allowed myself to say "no" to some of the chaperoning and cooking.  I'm so proud of myself.....that use to be a word not in my vocabulary!


----------



## Gatordad

I don't know what I was near, other t han St. Lazarre and the opera house.


----------



## auntie

When do you all end school? Here in NY we are in session until the end of June. I personally think it just stinks. Such a waste. I wish they would have cut out this last vacation..which was the end of April..and just ended our school year earlier. While my son is in high school, his last full day session is more the middle of June, however the elementary kids are in class until the 
27th of June. The last week, simply being 2 hr. and 1 hour days...just trying to meet the official 180 days of mandatory class time. They actually bring games to class, to pass the time. 


__________


----------



## Us3

Here in the Atlanta area most of us are out at the end of this week.  My family in the Dallas area still have an additional week to go!  But then again, we go back earlier here too...usually the 2nd full week of Aug! 

And you're right about filling the hours!  DD9 took a blanket and a book to school today.  Today is "Read outside" day! geez, just let the kids out of school!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

My 11 yr old was late this morning and the wife was running around and yelling and acting like the kid was missing out on something important...like the grades arent already written on the report cards!!!! They have their awards day ceremony today...but it didnt start till 10.....other than that they are just gonna do everything they can to get a kid to stay in the classrooms instead of running around the halls singing Alice Cooper's "Schools Out"....wait, they probably dont even KNOW that song!!! Ok...they'll be singing "Its Summertime" from the HSMusical Soundtrack!!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

des1954 said:


> For anyone who cares... They're also launching a new attraction at MGM/HS. Toy Story Mania...
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/mgm/st-toy-story-mania.htm



Which is AWESOME (direct quote from both my FIL & 4.5yo son)!!!    Actually it is really cool & will spoil you from EVER going on the Buzz Lightyear's Spin ride again! Themeing is great.  My 2yo decided that it was his personal playground in one part & got down & went into the areas between the corrals to go under some "cards."  HE thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Us3

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Which is AWESOME (direct quote from both my FIL & 4.5yo son)!!!    Actually it is really cool & will spoil you from EVER going on the Buzz Lightyear's Spin ride again! Themeing is great.  My 2yo decided that it was his personal playground in one part & got down & went into the areas between the corrals to go under some "cards."  HE thought it was hilarious!



We're really excited about this new attraction too!  I hope it opens on time...we hope to check it out on May 31st.  Oh, and hopefully fast pass will be running for it too!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Us3 said:


> We love the Indiana Jones movies.  I bought the box set on Valentines for dh.  It was the first time dd9 had seen them, now she loves them too...very cool!



We love them too.  When we were at the Studios on 5/11, DH got picked to go down & be an extra for the stunt show.  Ben wasn't too excited about the show at first, then daddy got picked (which kind of freaked Leo out a little bit).  Now Ben & Leo both love Indy too!!  So they've watched Raiders, & Ben keeps bugging us to watch the other 2.  My mom is coming down for Leo's birthday on Friday, so we'll probably get her to watch them so we can go see the new movie. 

Last night the boys were playing at being Indy, it was too cute!!  Oh lives the traditions!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Has anyone heard from John lately?


----------



## Gatordad

rvusa john?  maybe he's busy.


----------



## Shannone1

Our kids are out of school on June 6th this year and we always go back the day after Labor Day.  I can't wait for summer break so I can concentrate on moving and getting settled into the new place.  We have our middle dd's last choir concert tonight and then 4 more weeks of evening softball/baseball games.

We went over to the new place for a walk through with the owners.  Everything is looking really good.  I took some measurements and most of my furniture will fit where I wanted it to.  There are a couple of things I'll have to figure out once we are there.


----------



## VACAMPER

AuburnJen92 said:


> Has anyone heard from John lately?



I had been wondering the same thing.  I wouldn't think much about it but he had been having alot of pain.  Hope he's ok and just busy.


----------



## Donna

ntsammy5 said:


> OH.  That makes sense.



we did not electronically file (paper filed) but our check is always direct deposited, as was the stimulus check.  we were disappointed, we did not get the full $1,500. what an odd amount to receive...$1,078. something to do with the child tax credit. i saw on the budget board, this happened alot to people. maybe do the calculation on the irs.gov website to be sure you know what to expect and when.


----------



## ntsammy5

Yeah, it also gets reduced for incomes over $150,000 IIRC


----------



## auntie

Wasn't there something on the news last week about some of the checks being short due to an error? Maybe yours was one of them Donna?


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Gatordad said:


> some day we'll stay at the Contemporary with a castle view room.  That's the only thing that would impress me at Disney.




Been there, done that.  It was the w/e that we got engaged.  It was nice, but not all it's cracked up to be.  They didn't have fireworks that night & that's why I wanted to stay there in the first place!!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm sorry about your mula!  I used Turbo Tax and mine was direct deposited



Same here, we got ours on 5/9, just like promised.


----------



## Donna

auntie said:


> Wasn't there something on the news last week about some of the checks being short due to an error? Maybe yours was one of them Donna?



doubt it but you never know. we got a letter from the IRS explaining what it was all about. i read it but had pretty much already known since i read the thread about it on the budget board. there were alot of people who got less than was expected. it was strange cause i saw a credit of $1,038 in my checking and couldn't figure out who/what was giving me a credit of that much! i had a hunch and went to the budget board and saw the thread that started out "there must be some mistake with my stimulus check" and I knew thats what happened. less "gas to the fort money" i guess!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Us3 said:


> We're really excited about this new attraction too!  I hope it opens on time...we hope to check it out on May 31st.  Oh, and hopefully fast pass will be running for it too!



Yeah, they didn't have that or the singles line (which is the same thing) working for the AP preview (& it was down almost all day on Sun, 5/11).


----------



## Gatordad

My loony bun is fine Benny Lava.


----------



## auntie

Donna...how's your husband feeling? That was some bad fall he took. Nasty cut.


----------



## Donna

auntie said:


> Donna...how's your husband feeling? That was some bad fall he took. Nasty cut.



he got his stitches out last wednesday and the gash/scar blends right in with his eyebrow , it really doesn't look too bad now. It helps that the swelling and bruises went away. i still cringe when i think about it. that was one disney trip we will NOT forget! i feel bad for the guest that got the studio after us, the carpet was soaked from scrubbing all the blood out! i could never be a crime investigator, i about passed out when i saw all that blood.
thanks for asking!


----------



## 1goofy1

Name the song and/or artist:

Looking back of the beginning of this
And how life was
Just you and me loving all of our friends
Living life like an ocean
But now the current slowly pulling me down
Its getting harder too breath
It wont be to long and I will be going under
Can you save me from this?


----------



## auntie

I'm glad to hear he's doing better. Just so I know what room NOT to ask for if I ever stay in the WLV...which room were you in again ? 

My son actually had some 50 stitches in the same area..right over his eye and up through the eyebrow two years ago. Fortunately we had a plastic surgeon treat him and today you would never know he was injured there. It was also horrific and your right the amount of blood was awful.


----------



## Us3

3 Doors Down!   Not my time

(but i had to play the song to see if that was it, ha)


----------



## Donna

auntie said:


> I'm glad to hear he's doing better. Just so I know what room NOT to ask for if I ever stay in the WLV...which room were you in again ?
> 
> My son actually had some 50 stitches in the same area..right over his eye and up through the eyebrow two years ago. Fortunately we had a plastic surgeon treat him and today you would never know he was injured there. It was also horrific and your right the amount of blood was awful.



geez, it was only two weeks ago, you'd think i'd remember the number! i think it was 3263? it was THE VERY LAST room on the 3rd floor, furthest from the lodge. even the ambulance guys commented on how far they had to walk! good thing he wasn't bleeding to death!


----------



## AuburnJen92

John/RVUsa pm'ed me and said his DSL crapped out.  I was worried about him since he had been in such pain.  He is fine, just very aggravated at his DSL.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Glad to hear he's ok!


----------



## ntsammy5

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## AuburnJen92

By the way, for all you people who sell on ebay, you can no longer leave negative feedback for your buyers.  I am soooooo glad I am no longer associated with them.  Now people can have you kicked off ebay and you can do even less about it!  

Sorry, just venting.


----------



## Gatordad

better his DSL than his ACL


----------



## VACAMPER

Thanks for the update. Glad he's ok!


----------



## RvUsa

AWWW I feel so loved!!  My Dsl modem died, and had to wait for them to ship a new one.   So for the last couple of days we have finished up the house for my aunts.  IT IS DONE!  Time to go camping!  Back is killing me, but I am alive, that is what counts, any day above ground is a good day.  We are going out the their house for Sat, just to relax and enjoy it before it sells, and then they are having an open house sunday and monday.  So I will let you guys know.

Thanks for caring!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

We Love You John!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Just got inside had to vacuum the pool. (while drinking beer) Then took a golf cart ride. (while drinking beer) Then set in the hot tub. (while drinking beer) Then got on the Dis. (while drinking beer)  Oh yeah did I mention I was rinking beer.


----------



## Gatordad

I got my truck back, the hitch is installed.  Tomorrow I figure out how to do the brake controller and hook up the rig.  Wish us luck.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Luck!


----------



## AuburnJen92

LONE-STAR said:


> Just got inside had to vacuum the pool. (while drinking beer) Then took a golf cart ride. (while drinking beer) Then set in the hot tub. (while drinking beer) Then got on the Dis. (while drinking beer)  Oh yeah did I mention I was rinking beer.



sooo, pretty much beer, eh?


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> I got my truck back, the hitch is installed.  Tomorrow I figure out how to do the brake controller and hook up the rig.  Wish us luck.



Don't worry you won't have any trouble. You can do it. (all night long )


----------



## LONE-STAR

AuburnJen92 said:


> sooo, pretty much beer, eh?



I see you got the point or should I say the beer


----------



## AuburnJen92

I'm a quick study...


----------



## LONE-STAR

AuburnJen92 said:


> I'm a quick study...



Plus this is a easy subject. (beer, camping, beer, golf carts, beer, WDW, beer, etc. beer)  You know I have got to go get  another beer.


----------



## RvUsa

I had a "tall" sam adams with my steak at outback tonight!  Yummy, it was our treat for getting the house done.  mmmMMMMmmmMMMMmmmMMMM.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> I had a "tall" sam adams with my steak at outback tonight!  Yummy, it was our treat for getting the house done.  mmmMMMMmmmMMMMmmmMMMM.



Sounds good. Glad to see you felt good enough to get out and glad your back on the dis. Man now I want a steak. I had tuna fish sandwich for dinner. Outback is 60 miles from me.


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, its about 30 miles from us, but Erica wanted to go to the party store to start buying stuff for Matts bday.  I love outback, it is my favorite!  I feel alot better than I did, but not quite up to snuff so to speak.  LOL, but got to do what you got to do.  If it isn't raining tomorrow, I have about 8 acres to mow...  woo hoo.... and I need to start putting the tools away,  we started bringing stuff home a couple days ago, and just stashing it in the shop, what a mess.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Don't you love cleaning. Our carport is a wreck right now and I just don't know where to Start. Plus with it reaching a 100 degrees today it is hard to get motivated to work out side at home after working outside all day.


----------



## RvUsa

I think it made it up to 55 today, man, I was sooooo hot!!  LOL,  it is supposed to be 75 by the weekend.


----------



## Gatordad

John, I'm jealous of you.  I wish I had 8 acres.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> I think it made it up to 55 today, man, I was sooooo hot!!  LOL,  it is supposed to be 75 by the weekend.



Oh how I miss 75


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> John, I'm jealous of you.  I wish I had 8 acres.



But you have to mow 8 acres. But my DW does the mowing. Got her a zero turn from tractor supply. I did the weed eating with roundup .


----------



## RvUsa

Well I only have 5, mow about 3, my aunts real house, not the one I have been working on, they own 55 acres, and I mow about 5 for them, plus I mow the lake and my uncles.... lol  Lots of time on the mower.


----------



## Gatordad

I miss my tractor rides with beer and cigars.


----------



## LONE-STAR

My dad started me driving the riding mower when I was 4 years old. The only way I could stop it was to turn the key off. I could not reach the break. He started it up put it in gear and off I went. (and I am glad he did) I hit his truck once. (put a big dent in the door) He just told me to try not to do it again. It was a simpler time. Do that now and some idiot would call it child abuse. But that is another soap box.


----------



## LONE-STAR

We are watching Deadliest Catch. King Crab we are going to be rich!!!  Oh wait I am just sitting in the Lazy Boy.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> I miss my tractor rides with beer and cigars.


Me too!! (Mowing with beer, that is!) We had 1 acre in Bradenton and a John Deere tractor to mow it with. DH & I fought over who was going to mow. I didn't cry when we sold the house, but did when I watched that Deere going home with someone else.


----------



## ntsammy5

LONE-STAR said:


> Plus with it reaching a 100 degrees today it is hard to get motivated to work out side at home after working outside all day.



It's 38 right now in Buffalo -- high today won't hit above 50.  Same for tomorrow.  I think I'll have a beer now.
This weekend will warm up to the very low 70s.  It's been 15-20 degrees below normal here.  Arrrggggghhhh.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> It's 38 right now in Buffalo -- high today won't hit above 50. Same for tomorrow. I think I'll have a beer now.
> This weekend will warm up to the very low 70s. It's been 15-20 degrees below normal here. Arrrggggghhhh.


I'll trade you - or - we can compromise. We're in the low 90's with 7 billion % humidity.  Can you say "_sweat like a horse_"?


----------



## PanFanAL

Same here in LA (Lower Alabama)! Was 91 yesterday I believe.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I have somewhere approx 7 acres.  Mostly wooded, so not a lot of mowing....not that we mow anyway.  Once a week a truck load of immigrants come and mow it for us. (was that completely non-PC?)


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

AuburnJen92 said:


> By the way, for all you people who sell on ebay, you can no longer leave negative feedback for your buyers.  I am soooooo glad I am no longer associated with them.  Now people can have you kicked off ebay and you can do even less about it!
> 
> Sorry, just venting.



GREAT!!!  DH just bought an Ultra Ben 10 figure on there (it's been about 2 wks now, coming from CA) & it's still not here.  Plus the guy said that he sent it in only a padded envelope.  Sure hope the card is not damaged.  No way Ben is getting this figure, they're just too rare & expensive.


----------



## Shannone1

des1954 said:


> I'll trade you - or - we can compromise. We're in the low 90's with 7 billion % humidity.  Can you say "_sweat like a horse_"?



I can't stand being hot and sweaty.  I'd take the cold anytime


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

LONE-STAR said:


> Oh how I miss 75



Yeah, that's about our over night temps around here now.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Shannone1 said:


> I can't stand being hot and sweaty.  I'd take the cold anytime



PHHH, not me.  I never feel like I can get warmed up if I'm really cold.  Of course, an underactive thyroid will do that for you.  Why we moved back to FL after getting dilustional & moving back home to Ohio after Ben was born (then even more dilustional & moving to NJ for 4 months).


----------



## RvUsa

I tell my wife, I can always put more clothes on, but can only take so many off "legally"


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

RvUsa said:


> I tell my wife, I can always put more clothes on, but can only take so many off "legally"



I had a boss that told me that once too.  Just didn't work for me.  If it's really too hot, I'll stay inside, otherwise, I'd rather not deal w/ the cold or snow.  (It's nice to look at as long as I'm by a fire & don't have to drive in it w/ the rest of the idiots who lose their minds when there's even just a little bit of snow.  Oh, that & the freezing rain, I can do w/o that too.)


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> I tell my wife, I can always put more clothes on, but can only take so many off "legally"



Yeah, that is true, but you know what it's like to have cold weather for 7-8-9 months of the year.  I'm ready for warm and sunny.  If I have to get nekked then so be it!


----------



## RvUsa

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah, that is true, but you know what it's like to have cold weather for 7-8-9 months of the year.  I'm ready for warm and sunny.  If I have to get nekked then so be it!



  Yeah, I agree, I am ready for some warm weather!  We usually have the pool cover off, and the solar cover on to start warming it up, but haven't even done that!

Hey Al, we are thinking of heading up to the falls area around the 7th of June, didn't you tell me you had a few good CG's to tell me about?  Just wondering.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Glad you're feeling better John, did you get my PM w/ DH's email address?


----------



## RvUsa

Nope, when did you send it?


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

RvUsa said:


> Nope, when did you send it?



Geesh, probably about 2-3 wks ago, before I went on vacation. I'll send you another one.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

K, John, just sent another one, let me know if you got it.


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> :didn't you tell me you had a few good CG's to tell me about?  Just wondering.



Just sent you an email.  let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks Jody, I got it, and I had the old one, my memory is toast, I forgot about it, and I thought you meant you sent me one today.  LOL  I will email him about the logo soon, I was laid up with the back, then working on aunts house, and then DSL died.  So just getting caught up.... thanks

Al, got the email, I will let you know for sure what the plans are, and I would love to get together!

Not 100% positive about where we are going yet.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gee I'm getting really close to 4,000 posts!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

RvUsa said:


> Thanks Jody, I got it, and I had the old one, my memory is toast, I forgot about it, and I thought you meant you sent me one today.  LOL  I will email him about the logo soon, I was laid up with the back, then working on aunts house, and then DSL died.  So just getting caught up.... thanks
> 
> Al, got the email, I will let you know for sure what the plans are, and I would love to get together!
> 
> Not 100% positive about where we are going yet.



Thanks John. House is beautiful.  Glad you're back's getting better (both DH & I have been there b/c of car accidents).  Understand about the DSL.  DH has a couple of projects going on right now, so whenever you get to it is fine.  Just wanted to make sure you had the info since you had asked about him doing the logo for you.


----------



## RvUsa

One MORE!  GO AL GO!


----------



## ntsammy5

Got it, but it's gonna change!


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks both of you!  LOL


----------



## clkelley

Just updated the blog and added pictures of my latest camping weekend 

http://mouseketab.blogspot.com/2008/05/tearjerkers-hoosier-gathering-may-15-19.html


----------



## AuburnJen92

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> GREAT!!!  DH just bought an Ultra Ben 10 figure on there (it's been about 2 wks now, coming from CA) & it's still not here.  Plus the guy said that he sent it in only a padded envelope.  Sure hope the card is not damaged.  No way Ben is getting this figure, they're just too rare & expensive.



I understand a little why they did what they did, however, as an honest seller, I got slammed after people received merchandise because of how long it took to ship (when they asked for it to be shipped that way) or because they never read the description, or had a burr up their butt, etc.  9 times out of 10, the buyer got a free gift enclosed (I did that quite often) and still that wasn't enough.  Granted, I wouldn't have shipped something that valuable in a padded envelope, but if they wanted it first class and it came two more days later than they wanted it, they slammed me.  I just got tired of it and signed on with BidVille.com

I hope you get your item.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

clkelley said:


> Just updated the blog and added pictures of my latest camping weekend
> 
> http://mouseketab.blogspot.com/2008/05/tearjerkers-hoosier-gathering-may-15-19.html



Wow! I didn't realize there were so many different types of T@Bs. Those are so cool! 

I got a laugh out of that twist on the "Knockin'" sign...too funny  

I see you're heading to my hometown. Be careful on the lake, my brother just sold his boat and ski equipment because there's just way too many people on the lake that don't know how to boat or are boating drunk. He said water patrol stays very busy.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

AuburnJen92 said:


> I understand a little why they did what they did, however, as an honest seller, I got slammed after people received merchandise because of how long it took to ship (when they asked for it to be shipped that way) or because they never read the description, or had a burr up their butt, etc.  9 times out of 10, the buyer got a free gift enclosed (I did that quite often) and still that wasn't enough.  Granted, I wouldn't have shipped something that valuable in a padded envelope, but if they wanted it first class and it came two more days later than they wanted it, they slammed me.  I just got tired of it and signed on with BidVille.com
> 
> I hope you get your item.



Thanks Jen, how is BidVille.com?  DH is wondering.  He's been so tired of eBay for a while now.


----------



## clkelley

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Wow! I didn't realize there were so many different types of T@Bs. Those are so cool!



Actually, mine was the only T@B. Everything else there was a Teardrop camper, most were homebuilt or restored from ones built in the 30's and 40's.  It was actually kind of cool having the biggest camper at a gathering


----------



## Gatordad

tomato tomahto


----------



## 1goofy1

Us3 said:


> 3 Doors Down!   Not my time
> 
> (but i had to play the song to see if that was it, ha)



Sonya your are correct....


----------



## 1goofy1

See if anyone knows this song and/or artist

You take a mortal man,
And put him in control
Watch him become a god
Watch peoples heads a'roll
A'roll...


----------



## terri01p

1goofy1 said:


> See if anyone knows this song and/or artist
> 
> You take a mortal man,
> And put him in control
> Watch him become a god
> Watch peoples heads a'roll
> A'roll...





Dave Mustaine forgot the name of the song though.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> If I have to get nekked then so be it!


 
*OMG!!!  Old ladies and children screaming and running away in terror!  Stampe-e-e-e-e-ede!!!*


----------



## lisa8200

1goofy1 said:


> See if anyone knows this song and/or artist
> 
> You take a mortal man,
> And put him in control
> Watch him become a god
> Watch peoples heads a'roll
> A'roll...



Symphony of destruction by Megadeth (Dave Mustaine's band )


----------



## AuburnJen92

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> Thanks Jen, how is BidVille.com?  DH is wondering.  He's been so tired of eBay for a while now.



dunno yet, i just signed up, but anything is better than ebay as of late...i will certainly let you know next week when i start listing stuff


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> tomato tomahto



who are you throwing tomatoes at?


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> I tell my wife, I can always put more clothes on, but can only take so many off "legally"



Thats what I always say.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Some how talking about Megadeth and Disney just seems wrong. But they did rock.


----------



## lisa8200

LONE-STAR said:


> Some how talking about Megadeth and Disney just seems wrong. But they did rock.


  A group of grownups having a slumber party and playing video games is ok but talking about megadeth and Disney is wrong....hhhmmmmm.


----------



## des1954

clkelley said:


> Just updated the blog and added pictures of my latest camping weekend


 
Carol- This one reminded me of the old "Scotty with a Potty" trailers!!





And this one.... I love the "add a room" option! Too cool!






But THIS ONE... has to be my very favorite....





You my dear, are one very cool chick!!!


----------



## djblu883

lol i didn't go back to read and missed something..but I think an adult slumber party would kinda rock....staying up late and being silly never hurt anyone!!!Megadeath...name sounds scary but the tunes rocked!.....prefer folk music myself...I'm a treehugger


----------



## PolynesianPixie

djblu883 said:


> lol i didn't go back to read and missed something..but I think an adult slumber party would kinda rock....staying up late and being silly never hurt anyone!!!Megadeath...name sounds scary but the tunes rocked!.....prefer folk music myself...I'm a treehugger



You can never be too big for a slumber party!  I love the Dixie Chicks!(will I get shot for saying this?)  I have the best time when I turn it up loud and sing on the top of my lungs!


----------



## RvUsa

Dixie chicks?  DIXIE CHICKS? Come on now!  LOL  Just messing with ya.

I love little big town, just like the way they sound!  

I bet this place is really going to be D E A D over the next week or so!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I love to belt out 'Sin Wagon' and 'Hole in my head'!


Yep.....it will be quiet here....with all the troublemakers gone......


----------



## RvUsa

Just thought I would let you guys know, my dad just called me and said that reg unleaded was $4.09 this am, and diesel was $5.19.   Gotta love it!  


*N O T !!!! *


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> I love to belt out 'Sin Wagon' and 'Hole in my head'!
> 
> 
> Yep.....it will be quiet here....with all the troublemakers gone......



yeah, gone to Europe.


----------



## auntie

I already paid that  on Sunday...and AGAIN yesterday.  I commented to the attendant that the diesel price was $4.89...and he said it will be $5.00 by this weekend for sure. Can't believe it. It's looking as if it will $5.00 gas for sure this summer. Gonna effect alot of plans.


----------



## RvUsa

You know, I am only 39, but I can remember buying gas for my mustang for $.79 and my first diesel truck, I think I paid $.89.  I swear every time I see a a gas station, I get mad!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> yeah, gone to Europe.



you better believe it!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> You know, I am only 39, but I can remember buying gas for my mustang for $.79 and my first diesel truck, I think I paid $.89.  I swear every time I see a a gas station, I get mad!



I remember that too!  I also remember being pregnant with my oldest DD and gas jumping to $1.35.  My doc was 45 minutes away and I thought  geez, gas for more than a dollar!!!!!!

If I had any idea what the future held!


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> You know, I am only 39, but I can remember buying gas for my mustang for $.79



The lowest I ever pait was $0.099.  Gas today was $4.09.


----------



## ntsammy5

I just returned from my chiropractor and he told me they just bought a Class C Winnebago and are taking a trip to FW in August.  He says that I inspired him because I'm always telling him about FW.  I hope he likes it -- they've never camped before.  He picks it up tomorrow and they're heading to the local KOA to test it out.  I think I'll tell him about this board.  The whole family already loves WDW so I guess it's a good fit.  They got sick of the prices at the resorts for a villa and liked the idea of camping.


----------



## We4mickey

Unleaded went up to $4.19 here today


----------



## des1954

The very first gas I bought with my own money was in 1971. IIRC, it was like $.18/gal.... and that was Sunoco 290. (Remember the dials on the Sunoco Pumps?)

Our local Fox station in Tampa interviewed a private owner of a Texaco station in Sarasota yesterday. The guy said that if he didn't own his own property, buildings, pumps, and tanks, he would actually be losing money selling gas. He said that a couple of franchise owners are closing their stations because they actually _lose _$.10/gal for each gallon pumped.

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/myfox/...n=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.1.1


----------



## Donna

On GMA this morning, one of the oil execs was quoted as saying they only make .04 a gallon, yeh right!


----------



## auntie

This is really going to start effecting all other aspects of our lives. We went to the supermarket on Sat, and I didn't have enough to make a meal..just picking up a few things, and had to do a double take..thought I was charged for something I didn't buy. Only it was right, everything is just going up. 
Now with the airlines starting to charge for luggage...even the first bag..let alone a second one. Our lawn service now wants to add a fuel surcharge. Says he doesn't know how much longer he's gonna be doing this...and he's been at it for 19 years.  We have auto parts dealers at the shop that have been tacking on a fuel surcharge for months now.   My daughter said she had a boy in one of her classes that had to drop out, because he couldn't afford the gas to get to school. She said other kids are having to decide between how much they eat, and how much gas is costing them. That's just wrong.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> This is really going to start effecting all other aspects of our lives. We went to the supermarket on Sat, and I didn't have enough to make a meal..just picking up a few things, and had to do a double take..thought I was charged for something I didn't buy. Only it was right, everything is just going up.
> Now with the airlines starting to charge for luggage...even the first bag..let alone a second one. Our lawn service now wants to add a fuel surcharge. Says he doesn't know how much longer he's gonna be doing this...and he's been at it for 19 years.  We have auto parts dealers at the shop that have been tacking on a fuel surcharge for months now.   My daughter said she had a boy in one of her classes that had to drop out, because he couldn't afford the gas to get to school. She said other kids are having to decide between how much they eat, and how much gas is costing them. That's just wrong.



Groceries are getting rediculous!  I used to buy mostly organic products, but lately I've cut back because the prices are astronomical!  Our Lawn service went from $42 last year, to $60 this year!


----------



## des1954

Donna said:


> On GMA this morning, one of the oil execs was quoted as saying they only make .04 a gallon, yeh right!


 
*Exxon Mobil's profits for 2007 were $10.9B. That's a HELUVA lotta gallons of gas!!*



 *= $$$ = No $$$ left to live on.*


----------



## AuburnJen92

Donna said:


> On GMA this morning, one of the oil execs was quoted as saying they only make .04 a gallon, yeh right!



If you believe that, I have some nice swampland I can sell ya!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Wow, I feel like I won the lottery this morning - I only paid $3.65 for gas at Sam's!!


----------



## auntie

Wow! That is a bargain!


----------



## Donna

auntie said:


> Wow! That is a bargain!




here's my bargain. our fuel perks (shopping card) is up to $3.00 off, so right now, we can get up to 30 gallons of gas for .89 a gallon! too bad the RV is almost full right now!


----------



## RvUsa

Donna, I have probably asked you this before, but you said fuel perks, and your location is PA, would that  be giant eagle fuel perks, and where are you at?  LOL


----------



## auntie

Donna said:


> here's my bargain. our fuel perks (shopping card) is up to $3.00 off, so right now, we can get up to 30 gallons of gas for .89 a gallon! too bad the RV is almost full right now!



What exactly is that..a gas credit of some type, and how do you get it?


----------



## RvUsa

If it is the same fuel perks we use, it is a grocery store, that owns gas stations.  For every $50 you spend in the store, you get .10 off a gallon of gas (up to 30 gallons).  You can use it all at once or wait, and save em up, but they do expire.  Giant Eagle also sells gift cards to lots of other stores like circuit city, sears, home depot etc.  When we were buying stuff to do my aunts house, we would buy $2000 worth of depot cards at GE and then take them to HD and use them.  Plus score loads of free fuel.  I think at one point last summer, I had gotten over $1000 of free fuel, according to there report on my receipts.


----------



## auntie

Okay..that makes sense. I'm not aware of anything like that where we live..at least not related to gas. Sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## 1goofy1

terri01p said:


> Dave Mustaine forgot the name of the song though.



Yep - song is Symphony of Destruction


----------



## Donna

RvUsa said:


> If it is the same fuel perks we use, it is a grocery store, that owns gas stations.  For every $50 you spend in the store, you get .10 off a gallon of gas (up to 30 gallons).  You can use it all at once or wait, and save em up, but they do expire.  Giant Eagle also sells gift cards to lots of other stores like circuit city, sears, home depot etc.  When we were buying stuff to do my aunts house, we would buy $2000 worth of depot cards at GE and then take them to HD and use them.  Plus score loads of free fuel.  I think at one point last summer, I had gotten over $1000 of free fuel, according to there report on my receipts.




yep thats Giant Eagle (pittsburgh area) alright. I think you even get more credit sometimes for buying the gift cards. i wish they'd let you get more than 30 gallons though. still, it's a nice perk. we try to do all our shopping there.


----------



## terri01p

Just put gas in the car to a tune of 3.79 ...gosh that hurts but it's better than 4.00, which we expect to have by the end of the month.

How do people traveling in those big busses do it ?


----------



## terri01p

Isn't it crazy, I found myself feeling all excited and had to sit down and figure out what the deal was and all I could come up with is everyone is gone to the fort for memorial day weekend and what fun they are going to have. 

I can't wait to see pictures !


----------



## lisa8200

Donna said:


> On GMA this morning, one of the oil execs was quoted as saying they only make .04 a gallon, yeh right!





AuburnJen92 said:


> If you believe that, I have some nice swampland I can sell ya!





des1954 said:


> *Exxon Mobil's profits for 2007 were $10.9B. That's a HELUVA lotta gallons of gas!!*





I don't want ya'll to gang up on me about this ( especially since I haven't done much for research). I have heard in the past that the profit margin ( which would be the amount per gallon for instance, not the yearly profits ) were really low for the oil companies. I tend to believe it. If you think about the amount of fuel that is purchased all over the country, .04 a gallon profit per gallon would yield a *HUGE* end of year profit.Just think about all the cars,trucks,RV's,Planes and boats that have to use fuel and it seems very possible. Don't get me wrong,,I don't like it and probably never will.


----------



## auntie

terri01p said:


> Just put gas in the car to a tune of 3.79 ...gosh that hurts but it's better than 4.00, which we expect to have by the end of the month.
> 
> How do people traveling in those big busses do it ?




Jeeze, you know it's bad when you read someone paid $3.79, and you think that's a bargain because you paid $4.10 yesterday.  

I honestly hope it doesn't go to $5.00...I don't know how to handle that. Guess we won't be going to far, that's for sure.
I can't imagine having one of those big busses. We'd be doing mostly "driveway camping"


----------



## medic9016

That seems what I have read somewhere aslo. The profit 40K per 1 million gallons sold. There is probably several million gallons of fuel sold each day all over the world. If they all the taxes on gas were taken away then the price would drop quiet a bit. I think we have federal, state and county taxes here.


----------



## AUDramaQueen

lisa8200 said:


> I don't want ya'll to gang up on me about this ( especially since I haven't done much for research). I have heard in the past that the profit margin ( which would be the amount per gallon for instance, not the yearly profits ) were really low for the oil companies. I tend to believe it. If you think about the amount of fuel that is purchased all over the country, .04 a gallon profit per gallon would yield a *HUGE* end of year profit.Just think about all the cars,trucks,RV's,Planes and boats that have to use fuel and it seems very possible. Don't get me wrong,,I don't like it and probably never will.



Don't oil companies make money on other stuff? I thought oil is used in making plastics and other products  

Anyway, gas here is $3.69 at one station but across the street was up to $3.79.  Guess I should be thankful it's not higher and that we moved to a smaller town where I dont have to drive so much. Still sucks though...we're road trip people and have no vacation plans!


----------



## clkelley

I was quoted in Good Sam Highways Magazine this month  Page 12 Laundry Multitasking.


----------



## auntie

I'll have to look for it! Congratulations!


----------



## VACAMPER

I got Highways in the mail today.  I just went and looked you up.  Do you feel famous?


----------



## 3gr8kids

clkelley said:


> I was quoted in Good Sam Highways Magazine this month  Page 12 Laundry Multitasking.



   You a "SupaStah"  LOL


----------



## djblu883

clkelley said:


> I was quoted in Good Sam Highways Magazine this month  Page 12 Laundry Multitasking.



well congrats! That's pretty kewl! I don't get the mag but still that is pretty awesome!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Very cool!  I always knew you were the camping guru!


----------



## Gatordad

ExxonMobil sells 3% of the world's gas, the other independent companies make up 15% of the worlds gas.  Guess where the other 85% comes from, that's right, state owned gas companies.  Time to take some of that oil from Iraq and bring it to Tampa.


----------



## auntie

My husband has been saying the EXACT same thing....about bringing that oil back to the states.


----------



## Gatordad

He is a good man!


----------



## momoffive

We're headed out of town, from NC to PA for the weekend, family function.  No towing, just the van.  I know it's going to be $100 to fill it up every time and that's min.  One of our local stations here gas is up to $3.98/gal  , but opposite direction it is $3.69.  This trip isn't even going to be fun, just painful the whole way! 
Have a great holiday.
Loretta aka momoffive


----------



## clkelley

You know what I've found that aggravates me more than the gas prices, is the fact that I can hardly ever fill up on one transaction any more.  They just about force you to pay at the pump, you can't even hand them your card and say "fill it up", they want a dollar amount in advance. Well I don't know.

Here lately, most pumps I use have a $50 - $75 automatic cutoff.  Then due to the security on my credit card, I have to use a different card to finish filling up.  It's a pain in the bummmmmm


----------



## PolynesianPixie

That is a pain!  With gas now costing a small fortune, I'm sure theft is up.  I guess this is making a lot of people freak out and the local gas stations want to protect thier rear ends.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> Time to take some of that oil from Iraq and bring it to Tampa.



I volunteer to go and get it.  It'll let me vent.  Sometimes combat operations can be good for the soul!


----------



## JCJRSmith

Well, I haven't been on in a while and some things have changed since the last time I was here.  This past Tuesday I was informed that, due to a reorganization at work, my last day will be June 3.  I am getting a severance package and they are keeping me employed for two more weeks, plus I get my vacation pay.  I just turned 48 and this is the first time in my life I have ever been let go.  

I can't say I didn't see this coming.  I am the first of many who will lose their jobs in the next 6 months - basically I was between projects so they cut me loose.  The company was bought out last December, and the sales force could not make enough sales to sustain my department.  Funny thing though - I did *MY* to rave reviews from my customers and got canned, but the sales guys who *DIDN'T* do *THEIR* jobs still have those jobs...go figure.  

All that being said, we are STILL leaving for Fort Wilderness as planned on June 14.  Now I REALLY need a vacation.


----------



## Millermouseketeers

Sorry to hear about your job. The fort is the best medicine. Good luck.


----------



## VACAMPER

Losing a job is a scary thing.  Hope things turn around for you.  I'm glad your still heading for the fort.  That should make it all better.  Praying for a new job for ya!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I am so sorry Jerry!  I was just thinking that I hadn't seen you around on your lunch break lately.

This economy stinks.  I can see the funnel forming now.  Prices going up, less people buying, more companies suffering for it, more people being laid off, even less people spending money, more companies suffering, etc, etc......

a while back my dad was more or less forced into early retirement from Westinghouse.  Now he works as a consultant for various companies.  He works less than half the time and makes more money.  With you having a computer backround, I'm sure this will open up many doors for you!

Good luck!  And enjoy that trip to the fort!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Jerry, sorry to hear about the job, that sucks!  But I am glad to see you back, I was just wondering the other day, where you were, I hadn't seen you here of my place.

I hope you have a great trip to the fort, and keep us up to date!

Good seeing ya again.


----------



## ntsammy5

JCJRSmith said:


> I just turned 48 and this is the first time in my life I have ever been let go.



That really stinks!  Good luck and enjoy your stay at the Fort.


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> I was just wondering the other day, where you were, I hadn't seen you here of my place.
> .



They have your site blocked at work.  I have a friend putting it on the allowed list.  Should be fixed next week -- I hope


----------



## stacktester

The fort will be a good time to relax and thing about the next step. Good luck in finding another job.


----------



## RvUsa

ntsammy5 said:


> They have your site blocked at work.  I have a friend putting it on the allowed list.  Should be fixed next week -- I hope




Wow, my site is blocked, I feel so subversive!  LOL  I was wondering where you had been.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Wow, my site is blocked, I feel so subversive!  LOL  I was wondering where you had been.



oooooo subversive!  Look who's using his word of the day calandar!


----------



## ntsammy5

Duplicate -- Yeah , John, somethging to doo with the .org -- there's a lot of stuff here I can't get into -- the joys of working for a bank.


----------



## JCJRSmith

Thanks everyone.  I have been recieving a lot of encouragement from a lot of people.  I am also a Microsoft Certified Trainer and a good friend of mine (my old boss) in Virginia Beach told me she could easily get me 2 classes a month at the training center she runs if I want to contract.  Even better, she gave me a pass to the Microsoft TechEd conference in Orlando June 10-13 that she won after my company took mine away.  They paid for it and seeing as I wouldn't be their employee anymore...  She can't use the pass she won becuase she will be on her honeymoon with my best friend  
They are getting married June 7.

So, I will have a week's worth of networking with a bunch of fellow geeks, then a vacation at Fort Wilderness.  My severance is 9 week's pay (one week for each year with the company), I will apply for unemployment (and hopefully never have to get a check from the state), I have my resume out, I am meeting with a friend next week who is an IT headhunter...it will all work out.

Again, thanks for the kind words and wishes.  Ya'll are the best.


----------



## auntie

Sorry to hear about your job loss.  Your stay in FW should be just what you need. Time to relax and regroup.


----------



## Gatordad

Just don't let that clown eat you.  Good Luck.


----------



## auntie

Al, this trucker rally occured close to where your daughter lives..at least from what I remember you mentioning. Near Moreau. Exit 17 to 16 south on the Northway.  


http://www.poststar.com/articles/2008/05/23/news/local/13617248.txt




____________________


----------



## ntsammy5

Thanks Phylis, I'll look at it tonight.


----------



## Colson39

JCJRSmith said:


> Thanks everyone.  I have been recieving a lot of encouragement from a lot of people.  I am also a Microsoft Certified Trainer and a good friend of mine (my old boss) in Virginia Beach told me she could easily get me 2 classes a month at the training center she runs if I want to contract.  Even better, she gave me a pass to the Microsoft TechEd conference in Orlando June 10-13 that she won after my company took mine away.  They paid for it and seeing as I wouldn't be their employee anymore...  She can't use the pass she won becuase she will be on her honeymoon with my best friend
> They are getting married June 7.
> 
> So, I will have a week's worth of networking with a bunch of fellow geeks, then a vacation at Fort Wilderness.  My severance is 9 week's pay (one week for each year with the company), I will apply for unemployment (and hopefully never have to get a check from the state), I have my resume out, I am meeting with a friend next week who is an IT headhunter...it will all work out.
> 
> Again, thanks for the kind words and wishes.  Ya'll are the best.



I have a story to relate, and hopefully one that will let you know that this too will be something you look back on in a few years and realize, "It was tough, but I came out stronger because of it".

Almost 5 years (so let's see, November of probably 2003) ago, we had one of our annual Thanksgiving trips to the Fort planned.  This was I believe probably the 4th one since we started in the late 90's, so it was something already that we all had looked forward to all year.   My birthday was landing on Thanksgiving for the first time in 5 years (just like it will again this year!  ), and we had plans at the Hoop Dee Doo.  Also, Beth and I had just started dating, and we had only been together a little over a month.

Beth already had plans to go to Chicago, so she was only going for the Tuesday and Wednesday before Thanksgiving.  We were all going up on Tuesday afternoon, which I was taking off from work.  So showed up to work on Monday, had a good day at work, was finishing it off with a great game of ping pong (we had a ping pong table at work, had tournaments and everything...lol), and my boss/friend who got me the job says he needs to see me after the game.  So I got a little bit worried, thinking I had gotten in trouble or something.

So this is about 6 PM on Monday, my boss/friend tells me that they're having layoffs, and I'm one of them.  I turn out to be the only one in my department layed off, in which I find the reason out later, because I at the time was the only single one without a family so they thought it would be "easier" on me.  Could have sued for that, but just not that type of person.

So all day I had been looking forward to going home on Monday, only I didn't realize the ride home would be so crappy.  Called everyone and told them what happened, people were talking about cancelling Disney, but I just said we still had to go, to at least keep it normal.

So we left the next day Tuesday, for our trip we had all looked so much forward to for a year, although all I could think about was that I had just got layed off.  I had finally fought myself back from the last time I was layed off, back in 2001, only a few years earlier.  That had been a very rough time, and I did not want to go through it again.

Somehow I was able to enjoy the trip, and you will be able to as well.  I was only 26 the first time I was layed off, 29 the second time.  After spending most of the first 5 years of my career on a rocket, to have two crashes in such a short time afterwards was rough.

I remember that was one of the coldest winters I've ever had in Disney, it was freezing at night.  This was also about a year before they really started saying you had to have covered fire pits, so let's just say me, a roaring fire pit, a couple blankets, a radio (in which I listened to "After Dark", that sci-fi alien show that's on late night on AM, listened to it every single night for hours, except on Friday when I listened to 2 hours of live high school sports updates...lol).

Oh, and my friends Bacardi and Budweiser visited quite often as well..  

I did ruin the one night we had at the Hoop-Dee-Doo because it was my birthday and they kept on trying to single me out and I just wasn't in the mood, always really regretted that.  Which is why I hope this year I can make up for it...lol 

In the end, it turned out to be a good trip.  To be honest, it took my mind a lot more off of things then had I been at home.  Don't expect the impossible, but just for a while escape to that fantasy world and you'll end up having a good trip, I promise!!


----------



## VACAMPER

I know alot of people are travelling this weekend so be careful and have fun.  Dh is already gone with our camper to set it up at a local camp ground.  I was waiting on the girls to get out of school but i'm feeling the need to pull them out a little early.  i'm sitting here with nothing to do just waiting on them .  Maybe i'll make it until at least lunchtime.

Ami, i think you said that you were leaving Sat. for Europe.  Take lots of pictures!  We'll need an update.  Have a great trip.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Jerry, hang in there buddy.  Your situation sounds exactly like my DH two years ago.  Company was bought, and after him being at the company 5 years, lay offs started.  Here's hoping you find another job soon and enjoy yourself immensely at the Fort.  Hope to see you there!

(DH is a computer geek as well)


----------



## auntie

VACAMPER said:


> I know alot of people are travelling this weekend so be careful and have fun.  Dh is already gone with our camper to set it up at a local camp ground.  I was waiting on the girls to get out of school but i'm feeling the need to pull them out a little early.  i'm sitting here with nothing to do just waiting on them .  Maybe i'll make it until at least lunchtime.
> 
> Ami, i think you said that you were leaving Sat. for Europe.  Take lots of pictures!  We'll need an update.  Have a great trip.




Yes...Ami, have a wonderful trip, looking forward to hearing all about it. Safe travels to everyone taking to the roads or the skies!


----------



## des1954

Jerry...

I'm really sorry to hear of your job situation.  In the early 90's, GTE (now Verizon) was famous for cut backs in management.  People would come in at 8am & be escorted from the building by 11am with no advance warning.(Hmmmm, IIRC, there was another Bush in the Oval Office at that time.  Coincident??)

My DH was "let go" from his job last November, and _just _started his new job 3 weeks ago. Although he has a "glowing" resume, and is qualified in many areas, we really felt his age was the downfall.  He'll be 55 in August. He ran out of unemployment the week he began his new job.  Hang in there, Jerry.  Times are tough, but I'm sure you're tougher!! You're in my prayers.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Sorry to hear about the job - that stinks.  Unfortunately, it seems it's happening to more and more people lately.  I can honestly say, though, that *everyone* I've known to be laid off in the last year or two have all gotten even better, higher paying jobs and are much happier now.  I guess things really do happen for a reason?  Life is too short, so *enjoy* the fort, and worry about it when you get back.

Ami ~ BON VOYAGE!!   Have a GREAT trip and take lots of pics to share!


----------



## des1954

3gr8kids said:


> Life is too short, so *enjoy* the fort!


 
Karla... how very poignant!!!  I believe that should be our new motto on this board!

Life is too short,
so enjoy the Fort!!​Looks good, doesn't it??​


----------



## 3gr8kids

des1954 said:


> Karla... how very poignant!!!  I believe that should be our new motto on this board!
> 
> Life is too short,
> so enjoy the Fort!!​Looks good, doesn't it??​



LOL Debbie ~ I believe you're right ~ it does look good!  Perhaps our resident graphic artists (Rog, Nicole and Jen) could come up with something cool to put it on?


----------



## Shannone1

I hope everyone has a WONDERFUL holiday weekend filled with nice weather and good friends.  

We are going camping locally for the weekend. I'll have my laptop but don't know how much time I'll spend surfing the web.  I think it's going to be pretty quiet around here anyway. 


    


*GO WINGS.....GO PISTONS !!*


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Today is Leo's birthday.  You all should have seen him this morning.  You'd think he was some big shot or something.  Struttin every where...  

Jerry, sorry about the job, I'm sure the Lord has something better in store for you.

Ami, Bon Voyage, Bon Chance.  Have a great trip!!! I'm jealous, especially now that we've had to put off our trip for another 2 years (or longer... )

Everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## 77ed

We've been really slow  today so we decided to close early.  Let the drinking begin!


----------



## 77ed

Just wanted to post a picture our dog with his new collar.  Getting ready for football season.  By the way, Miami is #1 in the ACC baseball. GO CANES!


----------



## 1goofy1

I know that alot of people are at the fort right now but I am going to post another song.

Name the song and/or artist

At home
Drawing pictures
Of mountain tops
With him on top
Lemon yellow sun
Arms raised in a V
Dead lay in pools of maroon below

Daddy didn't give attention
To the fact that mommy didn't care
King Jeremy the wicked
Ruled his world


----------



## 77ed

1goofy1 said:


> I know that alot of people are at the fort right now but I am going to post another song.
> 
> Name the song and/or artist
> 
> At home
> Drawing pictures
> Of mountain tops
> With him on top
> Lemon yellow sun
> Arms raised in a V
> Dead lay in pools of maroon below
> 
> Daddy didn't give attention
> To the fact that mommy didn't care
> King Jeremy the wicked
> Ruled his world


----------



## JCJRSmith

1goofy1 said:


> I know that alot of people are at the fort right now but I am going to post another song.
> 
> Name the song and/or artist
> 
> At home
> Drawing pictures
> Of mountain tops
> With him on top
> Lemon yellow sun
> Arms raised in a V
> Dead lay in pools of maroon below
> 
> Daddy didn't give attention
> To the fact that mommy didn't care
> King Jeremy the wicked
> Ruled his world



Jeremy by Pearl Jam


----------



## 1goofy1

JCJRSmith said:


> Jeremy by Pearl Jam



Correct  

Okay here is another one

I'm through with standing in line
To clubs we'll never get in
It's like the bottom of the ninth
And I'm never gonna win
This life hasn't turned out
Quite the way I want it to be

I want a brand new house
On an episode of Cribs
And a bathroom I can play baseball in
And a king size tub big enough
For ten plus me


----------



## 77ed




----------



## PolynesianPixie

Thank you all so much for the well wishes!!!! I am packed and ready...my house is about as neat as it's gonna be...and I head out in the morning!  I'll post some pics just as soon as I can and I'll check in from time to time if I'm able.  



I love this!!!!!!



des1954 said:


> Life is too short,
> so enjoy the Fort!!​


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Ami... I hope you have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## lisa8200

1goofy1 said:


> Correct
> 
> Okay here is another one
> 
> I'm through with standing in line
> To clubs we'll never get in
> It's like the bottom of the ninth
> And I'm never gonna win
> This life hasn't turned out
> Quite the way I want it to be
> 
> I want a brand new house
> On an episode of Cribs
> And a bathroom I can play baseball in
> And a king size tub big enough
> For ten plus me



Rockstar by Nickleback


----------



## lisa8200

Have a great trip Ami....


----------



## 2goofycampers

we got our MNSSHP tickets in the mail today....


----------



## crostorfer

Are there any 80's hair band freaks on this board? If there are, you should come to my neck of the woods for the largest 3 day retro-music festival in the world in July, its gonna be awsome!!! Camp out for 3 days and see chicks that looked good in bikinis 20 years ago and more mullets than you can count, its a blast.


----------



## kc5grw

I decided to start the weekend off a bit early so I left work at noon, stopped by the house and picked up the DW and DDs, stopped by Wendy's for lunch, saw the new Indy movie and had ice cream afterwards. What a great way to start the weekend. The new Indy movie is pretty good. The effects are really great and Harrison Ford does a good job again. I just had a hard time buying into the ending. It really stretched believability more so than the other movies had. 

Oh, and since when has gunpowder been magnetic.  


Jerry, sorry to hear about your job. Hope things work out fo the best for you. 

For all you folks at the Fort this weekend all I can say is I'm just way jealous and have a great time.


----------



## des1954

Ami... I hope you have a _wonderful _time in Paris!!! Did Jen get your picture and are you "coming" to the MDGG???

Here's how Al is going.....





 
In his own words... "_I'm one handsome sumbytch_!!"
He's been laminated... so if it happens to rain (50% chance) he won't get wet!!
​


----------



## AuburnJen92

YES! Jen has her picture (not laminated so she can breathe) and Ami even sent goodies to eat!  She is going to have a great time! (in Paris)


----------



## auntie

Well, here I am all alone. Sure is quiet around here.


----------



## 2goofycampers

auntie said:


> Well, here I am all alone. Sure is quiet around here.



we're here.


----------



## auntie

Darn, I left the computer for a bit, and missed you guys. So here I am again...talkin' to myself!
Bet everyone is having quite the time in FW tonight


_________________________


----------



## RvUsa

Well the Pens lost game 1, I hope it is first game jitters. I HOPE.  

Shannone will be unbearable, so Denise told me to put her on ignore till the pens win again.   Sorry Shannone.


----------



## 2goofycampers

RvUsa said:


> Well the Pens lost game 1, I hope it is first game jitters. I HOPE.
> 
> Shannone will be unbearable, so Denise told me to put her on ignore till the pens win again.   Sorry Shannone.



Hey I told you to keep that on the QT.


----------



## 2goofycampers

auntie said:


> Darn, I left the computer for a bit, and missed you guys. So here I am again...talkin' to myself!
> Bet everyone is having quite the time in FW tonight
> 
> 
> _________________________



we were here again, sorry we missed you. Is this what they call Dis tag. Auntie your it.


----------



## auntie

Does anyone know what the weather is like at the Fort tonight?


----------



## auntie

2goofycampers said:


> we were here again, sorry we missed you. Is this what they call Dis tag. Auntie your it.



missed you AGAIN! Damn kids..needed to pick my son up at a friends house!


_______________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

auntie said:


> missed you AGAIN! Damn kids..needed to pick my son up at a friends house!
> 
> 
> _______________________



well good night all.


----------



## auntie

I'm starting to take this personally. If I didn't know better, I'd think you were trying to avoid me.

Good night.


----------



## 2goofycampers

auntie said:


> I'm starting to take this personally. If I didn't know better, I'd think you were trying to avoid me.
> 
> Good night.


Sorry I was going back and forth to rvusa.org.


----------



## auntie

Well, I'm sure John appreciates that!


----------



## RvUsa

I do!  If it wasn't for her and Frank, I would be all alone talking to myself..


----------



## auntie

That's how I felt here...it sure is quiet..kind of strange.


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, you got 2900, only a hundred to go till it is locked up again.....


----------



## auntie

So I did.  I could just sit here and post a hundred more times...talking to myself like a wierdo!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Just had to say hello.


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Well the Pens lost game 1, I hope it is first game jitters. I HOPE.
> 
> Shannone will be unbearable, so Denise told me to put her on ignore till the pens win again.   Sorry Shannone.



So does that mean you won't be talking to me until NEXT year ?!?!


----------



## clkelley

We had company last night, so wasn't on the puter, but I'm not at WDW either :-(


----------



## des1954

clkelley said:


> We had company last night, so wasn't on the puter, but I'm not at WDW either :-(


 
Carol, we all agreed that you were the camping person with the most gusto & knowledge!!  All hail Carol!!! (See... we didn't forget about ya, gal!)


----------



## des1954

John- Gatordad, BDR & myself consumed enough beer in your honor that your back shouldn't give you any trouble for at least a month!! 


We had a "beer fairy" at the MDGG last night. Every time I'd empty a beer.... poof! A full one took its place!


----------



## RvUsa

You know, I thought my ears were burning!!  lol  Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## clkelley

des1954 said:


> Carol, we all agreed that you were the camping person with the most gusto & knowledge!!  All hail Carol!!! (See... we didn't forget about ya, gal!)



So that's why my ears were burning last night


----------



## des1954

Can you do this??? Amazing video...

http://www.snotr.com/embed/612


----------



## RvUsa

EHHH I could do all that with my eyes closed!


----------



## auntie

des1954 said:


> John- Gatordad, BDR & myself consumed enough beer in your honor that your back shouldn't give you any trouble for at least a month!!
> 
> 
> We had a "beer fairy" at the MDGG last night. Every time I'd empty a beer.... poof! A full one took its place!



Okay..ENOUGH about John..he has pain killers to console him ...more importantly.............


 WHAT ABOUT ME ...did you remember me.  One of the poor schlubs left home?   ...Now...Tell the truth Deb...

You were all VERY sad that I   couldn't be there with you.   RIGHT?
THEN you had to drink yourselves sick in order to cope with the sadness you all felt...isn't that what happened? 

Be a Pal Deb ...don't shatter my illusions..errr delusions 



______________________


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, what did I ever do to you?


----------



## des1954

auntie said:


> Okay..ENOUGH about John..he has pain killers to console him ...more importantly.............
> 
> 
> WHAT ABOUT ME ...did you remember me. One of the poor schlubs left home?  ...Now...Tell the truth Deb...
> 
> You were all VERY sad that I  couldn't be there with you.  RIGHT?
> THEN you had to drink yourselves sick in order to cope with the sadness you all felt...isn't that what happened?
> 
> Be a Pal Deb ...don't shatter my illusions..errr delusions
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________


 
I will NOT shatter your illusions or your delusions!!! YES!! We did talk about you poor schlubs not at the MDGG. How could we leave our favorite "Auntie" out of the conversation??? Mostly, we were dissing Colson!! How could a guy like that get such a hottie for a wife??? (j/k Chris - although your name did come up a time or two!)

Hmmmmm..... we talked about BDD, Stack, FtWGuy, Al, Ami, Auntie, John- RVUsa, Chris, Ms Sundee (who did not show up - boo, hiss), he who must not be named (lol), Roz, Carol, LarryJ, and after we finished dissing all of you, my mind was a blur due to that blessed beer fairy!!! Kahuna & the Mrs. were concerned about me driving home (thank you), but I stuck to just below the speed limit, concentrated on driving safely and on those who weren't driving safely, and made it home just fine & even posted a summary of the night before passing out (er....uh, retiring)! How's that??? Am I a professional, or what??? I just finished vacuuming all the FtW crud out of my truck, emptied the cooler & discovered we didn't drink as much as legend would have. I had less coke & diet coke left over than beer. Seeing as how I rarely drink beer (but make up for it all in one evening), I will give the rest of the beer to a friend of mine, who will be ever so appreciative!!

Pssssst, BDR's wife would NOT let him drive the "Munster Mobile" from the 900 loop back to the 2000 loop, but you didn't hear that from the ol' "Otter Spotter"!

Oh yeah.... I gotta add TCD.... the legendary story teller of FtW!!! You entered the conversation a time or two!


----------



## des1954

Hey guys.....

You were so concerned with how much fun was being had at the MDGG, and what we were saying behind your backs,,,, 

 

that you failed to notice that our dear Auntie achieved the


2900th Post!!!​ 


​ 
Way to Go!!!​


----------



## des1954

*I captured this shot of the FtW Beer Fairy*​


----------



## 2goofycampers

des1954 said:


> John- Gatordad, BDR & myself consumed enough beer in your honor that your back shouldn't give you any trouble for at least a month!!
> 
> 
> We had a "beer fairy" at the MDGG last night. Every time I'd empty a beer.... poof! A full one took its place!



I thought you were gonna be BEER WENCH at the MDGG?    


                                     . Denise


----------



## des1954

2goofycampers said:


> I thought you were gonna be BEER WENCH at the MDGG?
> 
> 
> . Denise


 
Well, sort of!  I did get Jen a beer, & Pete & Rog a _few_ beers!!!  But then, it seemed the Beer Fairy Otter turned up and took over.  Funny, that danged Otter looked a lot like Rog!


----------



## auntie

des1954 said:


> Hey guys.....
> 
> You were so concerned with how much fun was being had at the MDGG, and what we were saying behind your backs,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> that you failed to notice that our dear Auntie achieved the
> 
> 
> 2900th Post!!!​
> 
> 
> ​
> Way to Go!!!​




Yes...thank you..thank you. I do what I can. 

Actually John, did notice and mentioned it last night.  Although it was kind of lonesome here. 


I'm happy to hear everyone had a good time at the Fort.


----------



## lisa8200

RvUsa said:


> EHHH I could do all that with my eyes closed!



Translation   " in my dreams "   I probably couldn't hit a straight free throw, let alone all that.


----------



## terri01p

Jugman where did your avatar go ? I miss that pretty jug !

No scandal here Jug...it was just a post of Debs...Tongue in Cheek, comment..you would have to know her sense of humor, she was totally just cutting up , just trying to perk up the camping board giving us all alittle something to laugh at,,,,totally took out of context. 

Deb I"ll go over to the community board and see if I can't catch a " power that be " before Rog sees this and is made to feel like dirt...sorry to you too sis...seems this is being a jerk day !


----------



## jugman

Thanks Terri,I don't see but a few postings anymore since I got this ignore list going. I got tired of all my personalities being talked about, so I put all of them on the ignore list. I just wanted to see the part about driving drunk and didn't know where it was at. I guess somebody just took what she said the wrong way.


----------



## TheFlame

terri01p said:


> Hey Flame I can't go back and forth with you because you know in the end you will always win..heehee
> 
> I don't think she really drove home drunk for one minute ! If you knew Deb you would know this is NOT possible...shes a lover not a killer ! Gotta go now, I have a house full of company...
> 
> Flame have a good one, I agree with you again..lol



Thanks Terri, at least someone agree's that I am always right!   

How's the dog?


----------



## terri01p

TheFlame said:


> Thanks Terri, at least someone agree's that I am always right!
> 
> How's the dog?



Heehee, he's fine crazy red head ! Happy Memorial day !


----------



## TheFlame

terri01p said:


> Heehee, he's fine crazy red head ! Happy Memorial day !



What happened to his picture? 

I saw the cutest dog this weekend while we were camping- a Golden Doodle.   I have never seen one, they are soooooooo cute!

Oh, sorry, HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY TO YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri01p

TheFlame said:


> What happened to his picture?
> 
> I saw the cutest dog this weekend while we were camping- a Golden Doodle.   I have never seen one, they are soooooooo cute!
> 
> Oh, sorry, HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY TO YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I had his picture on here for so long I got bored of it...lol..was going to buy a golden doodle before I got my pup but there was no way in heaven I was going to pay 500.00 for a mixed breed dog let alone a dog period...I'll stick with my cheap doggie anyday ..haha


----------



## terri01p

jugman said:


> Thanks Terri,I don't see but a few postings anymore since I got this ignore list going. I got tired of all my personalities being talked about, so I put all of them on the ignore list. I just wanted to see the part about driving drunk and didn't know where it was at. I guess somebody just took what she said the wrong way.



Haha the ignore button makes you miss all the good stuff...heehee !


----------



## TheFlame

terri01p said:


> I had his picture on here for so long I got bored of it...lol..was going to buy a golden doodle before I got my pup but there was no way in heaven I was going to pay 500.00 for a mixed breed dog let alone a dog period...I'll stick with my cheap doggie anyday ..haha



What kind is your baby again?  I thought that he was a pure bred too?  My only pure bred is a Jack and boy is he CRAZY!!!!  He gets it honest-from his momma!


----------



## TheFlame

Terri-

Have you ever stayed on property other than the fort?  We have ressies in August and now are thinking of changing them to POP because of the free dining.  What is your opinion or do you have one either way?

Thanks!


----------



## terri01p

TheFlame said:


> Terri-
> 
> Have you ever stayed on property other than the fort?  We have ressies in August and now are thinking of changing them to POP because of the free dining.  What is your opinion or do you have one either way?
> 
> Thanks!




My doggie is a cockapoo...he might as well be a poodle he could pass for one anyday of the week.

Well I have stayed at the Music, Movies and the CBR and was going to stay at Pop but had to cancel for personal reasons...I would stay there with free dining in a second ! We had free dining at the Music and loved it...I also love the " newness ' of the pop resort, I say go for it, you will probably come out cheaper than camping, but of course FW can't be beat


----------



## des1954

I'll take the high road, here! Sorry about grouping you with Trolls (although they are kinda cute, aren't they?)

Just to 'splain myself... I found it kind of "creepy" that the only time I seem to see either of you is right after another person shows up to bad-talk everyone. I'm sorry. 

If you guys are ok in Terri's book, then you're okay with me, too.

Terri - thanks for covering my back!!!

For the record, I was not too blitzed to drive home. I would never do that! In a span of six hours and lots of food, I had six beers - which is a beer per hour & keeps you below the legal blood alcohol level (yes, I kept track). I also had 4 diet cokes, peed a lot (TMI), and stopped for a cup of coffee at the Hess station prior to getting on the road. If I felt I would have been a dangerous driver, I would have called my DH to let him know I was staying the night & would see him in the morning. All of us at the MDGG had a great time without getting staggering drunk. We didn't need to.... we were high on the fact we all finally got to meet each other and were doing so at FtW.... the best "happy place" for all of us!!!

Dizzdawg (or whoever you happen to be today) if you drove past the group, you really should have stopped in and introduced yourself. I would have greeted you with a hug, handed you a plate, led you to the food, showed you the cooler for a beverage of your choice, and made sure you felt welcomed and had a good time. No one would have treated you otherwise. We're just not that way - contrary to what you may think.

Again Terri.... thank you!!!


----------



## terri01p

Anyone going back and reading this thread now is going to think we did alot of talking to ourselves...very funny whenever posts are " poofed" and your stuck looking around like um. 

Byebye DissDawg 

Deb you are


----------



## des1954

TheFlame said:


> Terri-
> 
> Have you ever stayed on property other than the fort? We have ressies in August and now are thinking of changing them to POP because of the free dining. What is your opinion or do you have one either way?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Flame-

We had about 6 years that we had no camping equipment (perish the thought) and stayed at quite a few resorts. POP and all the All-Star's are basically the same with the exception of the decor.

Each room has two double beds, a sink area with a somewhat generous counter and rack to hang clothes, an armoire with IIRC 3 drawers and a TV set on top, and a table with two chairs. POP is really cute, and if you are driving to the parks verses using Disney transport, it is the closest value resort to 3 of the 4 parks. 

Personally, if all you're going to do is sleep & shower at the resort, POP is just fine. (or any of the All-Star's for that matter). If you like to chill out at the resort, you might want to consider an upgrade to PO-Riverside. It has the ambience of FtW, and is very nice to stroll around. Riverside also has a boat that takes you to DTD.


----------



## des1954

terri01p said:


> Anyone going back and reading this thread now is going to think we did alot of talking to ourselves...very funny whenever posts are " poofed" and your stuck looking around like um.
> 
> Byebye DissDawg
> 
> Deb you are


 
Terri!!! What a miracle worker!!!  I PM'd Roz, but she must be taking the day off.  I sent reports... but it seems I don't have the clout that you do!!


----------



## Disney Campers

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Rhonda ?  Scott ?



Sorry all

Been at work all day,  I see the webmaster has cleaned things up.


----------



## RvUsa

Boy I am one of the ones that went away to go to a bunch of graves, and when I come back, I am completely lost!!!  Could someone who doesn't have ME on ignore tell me what I missed.  (PM)  

On another note, did anyone notice that the smilies are rearranged?  Just wondering.


----------



## RvUsa

Just a little bit of useless info for ya.  My place hit 2000 posts this weekend!!!    Thanks to all that have helped, and where have you been to the ones that didn't  LOL.  Come on over and join the fun, all are welcome.


----------



## TheFlame

Getting back on topic, I mean off topic................

Thanks for the reply and to what we are not really sure now....................   

Terri knows I mean no harm.  I just like to come in and out and ruffle a few feathers with my holier than thou attitude. 

Any-who, thanks for the reply about the value resorts.  I really do just use this board for info...well okay, I do like to be entertained and FLAME IT UP occasionally AND like to give my opinion and advice when not asked. 

I am trying to avoid the threads that talk so much about drinking just because it doesn't pertain to me but I just HAD to help stir it up a little! I guess I knew it would be a beer fest and I should not have joined in on Mr. IDIOT'S( i mean disidiotdawg's) tirade.  Should have started my own!   Now the personal stuff was way out of line and VERY rude.  I try to not make anything personal but I am SOOOOOOOOO against driving after even one drink.  I think that even a tad bit impaired is too much and no one should drive no matter how much they think they are not impaired!  But, just my opinion.  I am NOT an expert on how much a person can drink based on size, food, type of alcohol or what stars are aligned just to allow them their peace of mind that they can still drive safely.  We'll just have to agree to disagree, as I do with most of the "regulars".  BTW-I am very impressed that the name went over so well! 

Happy Memorial Day to all including the "regulars"


----------



## ntsammy5

Just got back from a weekend trip to Burlington.  I'm not going to look back at this thread -- partly because it looks like some things may be missing.  If you have a chance look at the friends of the fort weight watcher thread on the camping board for some news about Nicole's (seabee) husband.


----------



## Rhonda

Hi everyone.  Sorry I missed all the "fun" - but I just got back in.  I see that WebmasterKathy cleaned up the mess!  

I hope everyone had a safe, fun Memorial weekend!


----------



## 2goofycampers

I've seen people talk about a "report" button. Am I missing something I don't see one?


----------



## Rhonda

2goofycampers said:


> I've seen people talk about a "report" button. Am I missing something I don't see one?



Look at the bottom left side of a post, and you'll see a red triangle with an exclamation point in it.  If you click on it, it will report the post to us.


----------



## ntsammy5

At the bottom left corner of the post -- reports a questionable post to the mods.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Rhonda said:


> Look at the bottom left side of a post, and you'll see a red triangle with an exclamation point in it.  If you click on it, it will report the post to us.


----------



## auntie

Nicole... if you happen to be reading..When you get the chance,please let us know how your husband is doing. In the mean time, my thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## des1954

TheFlame said:


> like to give my opinion and advice when not asked. *And how does that make you different from the rest of us? *
> 
> We'll just have to agree to disagree.


 
I respect your right to disagree - as long as you're not disagreeing with me!


----------



## Shannone1

We are back from our camping weekend with our family.  It doesn't sound anywhere near as fun as the MDGG was....but it was nice anyway.  The kids had fun and it was finally warm here...got downright HOT today and the kids really enjoyed the beach. 

I'm just sitting here spending ANOTHER night flipping between the Pistons, Red Wings and Tigers.


----------



## Gatordad

We are just back.  It was fun, and my speedbump list grows by one.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Wow, guess I missed a lot while I was offline this weekend.

Sounds like the MDGG was a success - glad everyone had a good time.

Tragically, one of my assistant's at the VA hospital where I am working part time died on a camping trip with her family.  Cause of death is unknown at this point pending autopsy results.  She was 34 and taking care of her own 10 year old child, a 17 year old niece who is mentally challenged and had custody of a 4 year old who was unwanted by his mother and no relation to her.  Sandy was adopted and always felt the need to be there for any child who was not wanted by their parents.  She was a bit rough around the edges, but had a heart of gold and will be sadly missed.


----------



## Gatordad

Sorry to hear that Jim......


----------



## Colson39

That's a tough thing to come back to Jim, sorry to hear that...

And hope all of you had a good time at the Memorial Day Gathering


----------



## Colson39

Edit:  Oops, first double post in a long time


----------



## 2goofycampers

she must have been quite the lady, it's hard enough raising your own child, it takes someone special to raise other peoples children.


----------



## auntie

Sorry for your loss Jim,  I will keep her family in my prayers.


----------



## We4mickey

Jim, our prayers are with your co-workers family.


----------



## auntie

Deb...my older son and daughter were headed to Anna Maria Island this morning. Left for JFK at 6 am...had a  8:25 am flight. Lucky kids!

Thanks for all your help, and insights..I think there gonna have a great time.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Please pass our thoughts to your co-worker's family.


----------



## des1954

Jim-

So very sorry to hear about your co-worker.  34 is way too young! I hope there are people around to care for and comfort the children.  Too sad.


----------



## JCJRSmith

34?  Wow that's young.  She sounds like she was quite a lady.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1goofy1

lisa8200 said:


> Rockstar by Nickleback



Correct


----------



## 1goofy1

Sounds like everyone had a great time at the MDGG.  Missed you guys.

Now for the song.

Darlin' through these clothes that I bought you no less
(Won't) get you what you need on
The trouble crosses and then
It's only your fixes that did never fit
No one's gonna make you cry for your love life tonight


----------



## ntsammy5

Jim, sorry to hear that.  That's pretty scary --one of my daughters is nearly 34.


----------



## auntie

Anyone heard from Nicole..(seebee)? I'm wondering how her husband is doing, and how she's holding up. God bless them, I pray he's okay.


----------



## 2goofycampers

A little tech help please... how do I get pics from my e-mail to photobucket so I can share them here.   Thanks Denise


----------



## Gatordad

There should be a spot to upload photos once you log in.
Then you need to cut and paste the URL once it's uploaded, and put in the spot here, once you click on the photo.


----------



## Gatordad

dirty photobucket


----------



## g8trmom1

great demonstration hun.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Glad to hear everyone had fun at the gathering!  I'm bummed I missed it, it sounds like a blast!  Thanks to everyone who posted pics, too.


----------



## RvUsa

Wow 3 hours without a post, that must be a record!


----------



## clkelley

It's raining, it's pouring!!!  Glad it's during the week though!!!


----------



## Shannone1

I'm here on and off  I've been packing and working on change of address postcards.  I hate moving !!  This time next week I'll be sitting in the new house surrounded by boxes trying to figure out where to put everything.  THAT will be the fun part


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone,

how is selling the old house going? or did i miss it?


----------



## AuburnJen92

Ami just sent me a text saying she is sitting in her hotel room across from the Seine looking at the Louve.  Lovely!  she says...

oh, the life!


----------



## Gatordad

we took an informal poll when in Paris, and it was not romantic, and felt that it was over-hyped.


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Shannone,
> 
> how is selling the old house going? or did i miss it?



The old house hasn't sold yet.  We've been so busy with moving into the new place that we haven't spent much time thinking about selling this one.  Once our things are out next week we are going to come back over and patch up any little nicks/marks from the move and get it properly staged.  It will also be listed in the homes magazines starting June 1st and the agent will be doing open houses and really pushing the marketing of it.



AuburnJen92 said:


> Ami just sent me a text saying she is sitting in her hotel room across from the Seine looking at the Louve.  Lovely!  she says...
> 
> oh, the life!



How fabulous !! I'm excited for her....I've never been overseas...


----------



## VACAMPER

AuburnJen92 said:


> Ami just sent me a text saying she is sitting in her hotel room across from the Seine looking at the Louve.  Lovely!  she says...
> 
> oh, the life!



She must be bragging, I got one saying she had just climbed the eiffel tower. 

Anyone heard from Seabee at all. Really worried.  I'm sure she's at the hospital.


----------



## Colson39

hah, good for Ami!  To think that someone is just now a thousand miles away overlooking Paris, would love to go to Europe some day (if it's done right....).


----------



## 1goofy1

1goofy1 said:


> Now for the song.
> 
> Darlin' through these clothes that I bought you no less
> (Won't) get you what you need on
> The trouble crosses and then
> It's only your fixes that did never fit
> No one's gonna make you cry for your love life tonight



Did I stump everyone again?


----------



## Ben Dover

We'll be at FW next week and wanted to go to Universal for the first time. What should we expect? Is it anything like WDW? We have 4 kids 17 to 4, is there neat stuff for them?  How much time should we allow to see everything?

Do they have discounts for Fl residents? Thanks


----------



## des1954

Has anyone else noticed that 2982 posts are on this board but

44,453 people have looked at it???​


----------



## Gatordad

its this one otter, he's looked at it about 43,000 times himself.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> its this one otter, he's looked at it about 43,000 times himself.


 
Awww, Gatordad,,, you're just jealous cause you're the only one on the whole freakin disboard that's not seen the otters at FtW!!!

Ya otter hang out a little more at the marina, dude.


----------



## Us3

des1954 said:


> Awww, Gatordad,,, you're just jealous cause you're the only one on the whole freakin disboard that's not seen the otters at FtW!!!
> 
> Ya otter hang out a little more at the marina, dude.



I'm watching for otters and gators and haven't seen either one yet...


----------



## RvUsa

I've seen gators, but the otters are a myth, thats my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> myth


 
Kermit: Frogs do not give you warts.  It's a myth, MYTH!!

Waiter passing by:  Yeth???  

(ala the Muppet Movie)


----------



## des1954

Hey.... will this thread be locked after 10 more posts??? Hmmmm????


----------



## Us3

What happened to Nicole and her dh?  I have never met her, but hope to in October.  She is such a sweet and generous lady...I hope all is ok!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

des1954 said:


> Hey.... will this thread be locked after 10 more posts??? Hmmmm????





3500 , 250 pages. we can keep it for a little while longer.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Us3 said:


> What happened to Nicole and her dh?  I have never met her, but hope to in October.  She is such a sweet and generous lady...I hope all is ok!!



she posted on the weight loss thread her DH was having a kidney removed, hope all is well for her also.


----------



## Gatordad

a few more to go.


----------



## Gatordad

I've requested a camping sub board for all us denizens.


----------



## RvUsa

Gatordad said:


> I've requested a camping sub board for all us denizens.



I thought that was what my place was....


----------



## Gatordad

to continue our shenanigans on a full time basis


----------



## Gatordad

it is, shhhhhh


----------



## des1954

Pete.... djeet yet?


----------



## Gatordad

mr 3000


----------



## des1954

mrs 3001!!  (a diz-odyssey) HA!!


----------



## MickeysMonkey

Me and my wife met a really cool guy at Fort Wilderness today. He name is Rog( BigDaddyRog) and told us all about this board. He suggested I join up and hang out. Man he's got a nice cart as well. We hope to have them over tomorrow evening for fellowship and a few drinks.


----------



## Disney Campers

Welcome to the DIS and the camping board!!


----------



## Gatordad

MickeysMonkey said:


> Me and my wife met a really cool guy at Fort Wilderness today. He name is Rog( BigDaddyRog) and told us all about this board. He suggested I join up and hang out. Man he's got a nice cart as well. We hope to have them over tomorrow evening for fellowship and a few drinks.




where are you guys staying?  Rog didn't mention you when I talked to him before.  welcome


----------



## stacktester

MickeysMonkey said:


> Me and my wife met a really cool guy at Fort Wilderness today. He name is Rog( BigDaddyRog) and told us all about this board. He suggested I join up and hang out. Man he's got a nice cart as well. We hope to have them over tomorrow evening for fellowship and a few drinks.



FELLOWSHIP????? Hopefully not the religious type lol. Tell Rog I'm jealous he's at the fort and I'm not.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Are we looking for a thread killer? Hmmm....all I need to do is say White Castle and Krystal in the same sentence.


----------



## Gatordad

I used to like you.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Gatordad do you play PS3 on-line? some guy is on there with your name. Our Ds plays on-line, not us old folks.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Oops...I did it again.  

Maybe the mods will let it go to 5000 this time


----------



## Gatordad

2goofycampers said:


> Gatordad do you play PS3 on-line? some guy is on there with your name. Our Ds plays on-line, not us old folks.




I'm an XBox guy, and never get to play mine.  The Sopranos and Godfather have  been out forever, and I've not gotten them.


----------



## MickeysMonkey

Gatordad said:


> where are you guys staying?  Rog didn't mention you when I talked to him before.  welcome



We're in the 1400 loop. I'm sure Rog probably talks to alot of people, so I'm sure it wasn't foremost on his mind. I'd hope he would remember if you ask him next time you see him. He is very approachable and an easy going guy. 

Thanks for the Welcome.


----------



## Gatordad

Well that's because he was at Universal most of the day, and didn't get back until about 7:30.... that's why I'm confused.


----------



## MickeysMonkey

stacktester said:


> FELLOWSHIP????? Hopefully not the religious type lol. Tell Rog I'm jealous he's at the fort and I'm not.



LOL no religion. Rog doesn't look the type that would study the bible. If he comes by tomorrow I tell him what you said.


----------



## MickeysMonkey

Gatordad said:


> Well that's because he was at Universal most of the day, and didn't get back until about 7:30.... that's why I'm confused.



I see. It was probably around 6:30- 7:00. Ask him and see if he remembers.


----------



## Gatordad

I'll call him in the morning..... funny you met him an hour before he got back.


----------



## MickeysMonkey

Gatordad said:


> I'll call him in the morning..... funny you met him an hour before he got back.



OK If it's really that important to you. Now I'm confused!


----------



## terri01p

We bought a Wii today still trying to figure out if it's worth the 250.00 we spent on it at Walmart.


----------



## RvUsa




----------



## Gatordad

MickeysMonkey said:


> OK If it's really that important to you. Now I'm confused!


You said  you met him at 6:30, he didn't get back to Disney for his 7:30 reservation at Whispering canyon until 7:30, what is confusing?


----------



## RvUsa

terri01p said:


> We bought a Wii today still trying to figure out if it's worth the 250.00 we spent on it at Walmart.



Terri, we got matt a wii a couple weeks ago, my wife is all uptight, and won't let me play with it till we give it to him for his bday...LOL  sheesh.


----------



## Disney Campers

RvUsa said:


>



I need some of that coffee,  i was up at 3:30 am to get ready for work,  and by the looks of things i better not go to bed yet


----------



## Gatordad

remember jolt cola?


----------



## terri01p

RvUsa said:


> Terri, we got matt a wii a couple weeks ago, my wife is all uptight, and won't let me play with it till we give it to him for his bday...LOL  sheesh.



John it's just really different, you use the controler like a bat for baseball and like a golf club for golf and it just takes getting use to...plus I like to sit whenever I play video games...heehee


----------



## RvUsa

LOL Scott,  

I remember jolt, I used to chug that stuff when I worked at a store/deli after school...  for some reason, I couldn't sleep when I got home.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Good Nite all.


----------



## RvUsa

Nitey night!


----------



## RvUsa

Rats, I got my 1500th post and I missed it.


----------



## MickeysMonkey

Gatordad said:


> remember jolt cola?



Yeah, it's funny that's stuffs like water compared to all the energy drinks the kids drink now!


----------



## Anne's Family

Hey guys.  Anyone got a Hollywood Video near them?  Both of ours closed down and now I've got all these free video coupons from Discover that I can't use.  Any takers?


----------



## Disney Campers

Anne's Family said:


> Hey guys.  Anyone got a Hollywood Video near them?  Both of ours closed down and now I've got all these free video coupons from Discover that I can't use.  Any takers?




the one by us closed down as well,  must be all those free coupons caught up with them.


----------



## WeCampDisney

It's 11:14 pm, i should be in bed, but instead I am dreaming of Fort Wilderness. Six months, 1 week and 2 days till we head that way.


----------



## des1954

GOOD MORNING, DISBOARD!

I see the UFCC thread is still here.  Maybe we will be allowed to reach 5000 this time!! 

Has _anybody _heard from Nicole?  I'm really getting concerned now.  I hope she's just busy and hasn't had time to give us a report about her DH.

Also, just for the record, I did NOT win the Florida lottery last night. 

John - It looks like your Pens did a good job last night.  Is the next game on Saturday?  I'm not a hockey fan, but I have a couple of reasons to help you root for the Pens... 1) I love the city of Pittsburgh  2) I hate the city of Detroit.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

des1954 said:


> GOOD MORNING, DISBOARD!
> 
> I see the UFCC thread is still here.  Maybe we will be allowed to reach 5000 this time!!
> 
> Has _anybody _heard from Nicole?  I'm really getting concerned now.  I hope she's just busy and hasn't had time to give us a report about her DH.
> 
> Also, just for the record, I did NOT win the Florida lottery last night.
> 
> John - It looks like your Pens did a good job last night.  Is the next game on Saturday?  I'm not a hockey fan, but I have a couple of reasons to help you root for the Pens... 1) I love the city of Pittsburgh  2) I hate the city of Detroit.




Whats with all the hate on the big "D"     
actually, its a cesspool, I went throough Detroit yesterday to pick up a truck. I am thankful I dont have to live there.


----------



## des1954

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Whats with all the hate on the big "D"
> actually, its a cesspool, I went throough Detroit yesterday to pick up a truck. I am thankful I dont have to live there.


 
I find Detroit to be one giant ghetto! Seriously, they should fence in the whole city with 50ft high electrified razor fencing and just make the whole city a prison - and let all the oxygen depleters (aka worthless, life sucking jerks) fend for themselves. A friend of mine used to work for DPD as an undercover narc. I worried for him & his family everyday. Thankfully, he got outta there & now works in Grand Rapids behind a desk.


----------



## Rhonda

Good morning!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Good morning to you .


----------



## mrsgus06

des1954 said:


> GOOD MORNING, DISBOARD!
> 
> I see the UFCC thread is still here.  Maybe we will be allowed to reach 5000 this time!!
> 
> Has _anybody _heard from Nicole?  I'm really getting concerned now.  I hope she's just busy and hasn't had time to give us a report about her DH.
> 
> I was looking for a post from her.  I hope everything is alright.


----------



## djblu883

what happened to him??? i don't have time to read back.....sending prayers out!!!! never mind...I read back...had too!...very serious surgery!! hope all is going well!!! he has his youth to help...and all our prayers!!! lets start a prayer chain!!! tell everyone you know!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

did another troll bite the dust?


----------



## Rhonda

Gatordad said:


> did another troll bite the dust?



stay tuned....


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> did another troll bite the dust?



I can't keep up with them all.......


----------



## Gatordad

Rhonda said:


> stay tuned....



You can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish.


----------



## ntsammy5

Hey, John, the Pens looked just OK last night -- they've gotta stop taking stupid penalties.  Crosby is starting to show up though -- at least they scored.

The filter on your site is coming off this weekend......


----------



## 2goofycampers

How bout we make a "Troll" sub-forum, we think it would be fun to watch them harass each other.


----------



## JCJRSmith

Potential good news on the job front:  my current position ends next Tuesday, and I had a meeting today over breakfast with a gentleman who runs an IT service firm here.  We know a LOT of the same people, his company may be picking up the contracts my current (soon to be EX-) company will no longer service, and I know all those customers well.  They want to meet again to talk particulars some time next week.  Keep your fingers crossed, ya'll...

Like me, the owner of this company will be travelling most of June, so they would be looking for someone to come on in July.  Hmmm, what a coincidence...I hope to be employed again in July.  I will post more when I know more...


----------



## ntsammy5

2goofycampers said:


> How bout we make a "Troll" sub-forum, we think it would be fun to watch them harass each other.



That's so cannibalistic!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Why is it that every time I don't get on the boards for an evening, the little troll comes back!  I miss all the fun!  I still can't find my freaking camera...still looking...that is what I was doing last night so I could put the pictures here on the DIS!

I hope Shannone sells her house soon, Seebee tells us everything is alright with DH, I win lotto instead of Deb, and Pete gets his alternate forum so we can Dis each other and not get points.

Ok, Am I caught up now?


----------



## Colson39

Yep, welcome to Thursday Jen


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gee, Thursday, I guess it is Thursday...I have lost track of days this week


----------



## Anne's Family

Disney Campers said:


> the one by us closed down as well,  must be all those free coupons caught up with them.



Hmm.  I get the feeling they might have gone bankrupt nationwide.  Bummer.  I really liked that place.  Just joined Netflix.  Hate paying for videos again.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I have a Hollywood Videos store here.  One closed down and one stayed.


----------



## Rhonda

JCJRSmith said:


> Potential good news on the job front:  my current position ends next Tuesday, and I had a meeting today over breakfast with a gentleman who runs an IT service firm here.  We know a LOT of the same people, his company may be picking up the contracts my current (soon to be EX-) company will no longer service, and I know all those customers well.  They want to meet again to talk particulars some time next week.  Keep your fingers crossed, ya'll...
> 
> Like me, the owner of this company will be travelling most of June, so they would be looking for someone to come on in July.  Hmmm, what a coincidence...I hope to be employed again in July.  I will post more when I know more...



Woo-hoo!  Sending some PD your way!


----------



## 2goofycampers

JCJRSmith said:


> Potential good news on the job front:  my current position ends next Tuesday, and I had a meeting today over breakfast with a gentleman who runs an IT service firm here.  We know a LOT of the same people, his company may be picking up the contracts my current (soon to be EX-) company will no longer service, and I know all those customers well.  They want to meet again to talk particulars some time next week.  Keep your fingers crossed, ya'll...
> 
> Like me, the owner of this company will be travelling most of June, so they would be looking for someone to come on in July.  Hmmm, what a coincidence...I hope to be employed again in July.  I will post more when I know more...



  I wonder where you could go in June to fill your time? till they hire you in July.


----------



## Rhonda

Gatordad said:


> did another troll bite the dust?


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## AuburnJen92

I love it.....

OFF WITH THE TROLLS!


----------



## ntsammy5

Disney Campers said:


> the one by us closed down as well,  must be all those free coupons caught up with them.



Yeah, there were 3 near us and they all closed.  Not a good business to be in.

I had to go back and see what the issues were.  You must have done a lot of cleaning up.


----------



## MickeysMonkey

Gatordad said:


> You said  you met him at 6:30, he didn't get back to Disney for his 7:30 reservation at Whispering canyon until 7:30, what is confusing?



I hope you were able to get in touch with Rog so I can post here and feel like an outsider. I've been on alot of boards and never were welcomed like this.


----------



## JCJRSmith

2goofycampers said:


> I wonder where you could go in June to fill your time? till they hire you in July.



My June is NUTS:

June 6:  DS 16th Birthday
June 7:  Driving to Chesapeake, VA for best friend's wedding
June 8:  Drive back to PA, start packing the motorhome.  That evening, fly to Orlando
June 9 - 13:  Microsoft TechEd conference in Orlando at the Orange County Convention Center
June 13:  Fly back to Harrisburg
June 14:  Get in the motorhome and head south to South Carolina
June 15:  Leave South Carolina to drive to the Fort
June 15-26:  Fort Wilderness      Visit all the Disney Parks, Kennedy Space Center, both Universal parks, and Cirque du Soliel
JUne 27:  Leave Ft Wilderness  and drive to South Carolina
June 28:  Leave South Carolina and arrive home in Mechanicsburg.

I think I will need a vacation after my vacation


----------



## Shannone1

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Whats with all the hate on the big "D"
> actually, its a cesspool, I went throough Detroit yesterday to pick up a truck. I am thankful I dont have to live there.



We live about an hour from the city.  We go back there for sporting events, concerts and such.  The downtown area is ok...Greektown, Hart Plaza, Comerica Park/Fox Theater.  My mom worked at a GM plant down there so I've spent alot of time around town.  I wouldn't want to live there though, and I think that is SAD.  I don't see the city recovering anytime soon and drawing in new people.  Their mayor isn't helping anything either.  HOWEVER....I don't take it out on their sports teams....GO WINGS !!  




> Has _anybody _heard from Nicole?  I'm really getting concerned now.  I hope she's just busy and hasn't had time to give us a report about her DH.
> 
> I was looking for a post from her.  I hope everything is alright.



I know...I hope we hear from her soon !!



JCJRSmith said:


> Potential good news on the job front:  my current position ends next Tuesday, and I had a meeting today over breakfast with a gentleman who runs an IT service firm here.  We know a LOT of the same people, his company may be picking up the contracts my current (soon to be EX-) company will no longer service, and I know all those customers well.  They want to meet again to talk particulars some time next week.  Keep your fingers crossed, ya'll...



Fingers crossed....keep us posted  



AuburnJen92 said:


> I hope Shannone sells her house soon,
> 
> Ok, Am I caught up now?



Aww...thanks Jen !!


----------



## des1954

Go Rhonda!!​ 



 


Shannone.... I fry, sauce, and EAT wings!!! ​ 


​


----------



## Disney Campers

> had to go back and see what the issues were. You must have done a lot of cleaning up



That Roz she's handy to keep around,  she was busy yesterday.


----------



## AuburnJen92

She always has to when the troll finds another way to get in.  He is kinda like a cockroach, but (I think) without the 8 known diseases they carry.


----------



## TheFlame

AuburnJen92 said:


> She always has to when the troll finds another way to get in.  He is kinda like a cockroach, but (I think) without the 8 known diseases they carry.



What did I miss, er I mean start?  It wasn't me was it?  One of my personalities is on vacation and may have gotten ahold of another computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

Disney Campers said:


> That Roz she's handy to keep around,  she was busy yesterday.



I went to bed, and when I woke up, POOF... He was gone.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Gatordad said:


> I went to bed, and when I woke up, POOF... He was gone.




FOR HOW LONG?


----------



## AuburnJen92

TheFlame said:


> What did I miss, er I mean start?  It wasn't me was it?  One of my personalities is on vacation and may have gotten ahold of another computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well, I guess not because you are still here....sorry, you can't take credit for this one

besides, you are a she and he is a he!


----------



## AuburnJen92

2goofycampers said:


> FOR HOW LONG?



for as long as it takes for him to find another way in....

he can't help himself, it is an addiction (of sorts)


----------



## VACAMPER

What kind of a person would allow themselves to become addicted to a camping forum?


----------



## seabee

Hey all!

I want to thank everyone for their prayers and wishes. Just giving you a little update. Jim is in his first surgery right now. The doctors said there is going to be a few. When we got him admitted into the hospital we didn't think it was as bad as it was. His blood count was 6.1. 14 is good. The VA farted around with him for a bit until finally one of the doctors decided the facility was not able to handle him. We have been transfered to a wonderful civilian hospital that is great. They have really started him on the road to recovery. He has had a total of 5 bags of blood and 2 bags of plasma. He says he went in for an oil change(sick sense of humor). I can't believe how close we were to losing him. He is now getting stents put into both kidneys so that they will drain because he has massive stones in both kidneys that the VA has known about for almost 2 years and done nothing. His doctor said he would pass them, but when we asked if we should be doing something to make sure they passed he blew it off. After having a severe UTI for a couple of month the doc. decided to send us to the urologist. After a CT they found that he has a stone in his right kidney that is(hold onto your seats boys) 2 inches big!!!! He has 3 in his left kidney. His left kidney is no longer functioning, they are going to see if the stent helps, but it is doubtful. His right should be fine.  So that is where we sit right now. They say if everything goes well with the stents he might be able to go home Wed. and be home until he is ready for the next surgery. Keep your fingers crossed. I am using the computers in the hospital so I will try to update as much as I can. 

Thank you again to everyone, you are all such a fabulous group of people. One of these days I will make it to a gathering so I can meet you face to face. Speaking of that. I am really thinking of going to get a card for my laptop. I can't see pics on these computers and Gatordad's thread is killing me!!

Take care everyone, I am going to check if Jim is out of surgery yet. Talk to you all soon! Oh, Shannone, I have your shirts ready to be printed, I will do it as soon as we are back.


----------



## Colson39

I have a feeling....


----------



## VACAMPER

Seabee, Hope you get home on Wed.  Thanks for keeping us updated.  I'm sure you guys have had a rough few days. We're all here for you!


----------



## Gatordad

i got the same feeling, and it's coming from the 800 loop this time.


----------



## auntie

Nicole....You are so sweet to take the time to keep us updated. Anything we can do...let us know. I'm sure everyone here will continue to keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> i got the same feeling, and it's coming from the 800 loop this time.


 
There *is* a comfort station on the 800 loop to relieve that feeling, Gatordoo!


----------



## Rhonda

Gatordad said:


> i got the same feeling, and it's coming from the 800 loop this time.


----------



## seabee

Ok, I have had it, I am going to get a wireless card for my laptop. My choices are Verizon, AT&T, or Sprint. What do you all suggest? I know many of you have one. I can't stand not seeing any pictures. I need Disney pictures!!!!!!  Oh, by the way, Jim is still in surgery-I'm not neglecting him.


----------



## des1954

Nicole-

We've been really concerned for you & DH.  I am so glad to hear he's finally in a facility that is addressing the issue.  Some VA facilities are great and others, well,,,, let's say I wouldn't want them treating an injured peacock! 

Praying that all goes well and they get the kidney stone issue resolved quickly.  I remember all the pain my dad was in when he had them!  Yowch!!

Edit to add.... Verizon Air Card for our area.


----------



## des1954

Okay Pete... now I know what you mean!! 

No worries.... Roz is watching!


----------



## seabee

des1954 said:


> Nicole-
> 
> We've been really concerned for you & DH.  I am so glad to hear he's finally in a facility that is addressing the issue.  Some VA facilities are great and others, well,,,, let's say I wouldn't want them treating an injured peacock!
> 
> Praying that all goes well and they get the kidney stone issue resolved quickly.  I remember all the pain my dad was in when he had them!  Youch!!



WOW, not even on a peacock! This coming from an Otter lover! 

One good thing is that he can't feel the stones. Unfortunately that aided in the seriousness of the whole situation. If he could have felt them it wouldn't have gotten so bad. You're right some VAs are good, where Jim went for his rehab after the accident was great. The one here, not so good. I hope they keep the big one for us to see, I want to see the thing that has caused all this trouble. Besides, everyone keeps making such a huge deal of the size I want to see it. They say its like a record breaker(for this doctor anyway) Maybe I should make room for it on the mantel?  Sorry, gotta joke. Things have been way too serious.


----------



## auntie

Nicole, 
My dad has the same issue with the urinary tract infections. He is paralyzed on his right side, and because he couldn't feel the pain... the infection was so severe that he became septic.

Something tells me they are NOT going to give you the stone for the matel.

Although you could have the kids dig a HUGE rock up out of the backyard and tell him that was iti!


----------



## des1954

seabee said:


> I hope they keep the big one for us to see, I want to see the thing that has caused all this trouble. Besides, everyone keeps making such a huge deal of the size I want to see it. They say its like a record breaker(for this doctor anyway) Maybe I should make room for it on the mantel? Sorry, gotta joke. Things have been way too serious.


 
Yes indeed, you should make room for it on the mantel.  Two inches on the large size, indeed!  Kidney stones can range anywhere from the size of a grain of sand to the size of a golf ball and be caused by many different things.  In looking on the good old "WWW", there are actually 4 different types of kidney stones.  If you have nothing better to do while waiting (of course, what could be better than hanging out on the disboard?) go to these websites:

http://urologystone.com/CH04StonesFAQ/ksfaq.html

http://kidney.niddk.nih.gov/kudiseases/pubs/stones_ez/

Hang in there, kid!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

I must have missed the excitement again! I was here briefly last night but I don't recall a troll...I did receive a little harassment from Gatordad but he's still here


----------



## Gatordad

des1954 said:


> Okay Pete... now I know what you mean!!
> 
> No worries.... Roz is watching!



I  had the same feeling as Colson..... not the comfort station kinda loop.


----------



## VACAMPER

Maybe we can play marbles with them at the fort.  Or throw them at the trolls.  Skip them across meadows pool.  Try to knock the peacocks out of the trees. Just a few options.


----------



## ntsammy5

Nicole, it's good to hear from you.  I'm glad Jim is doing better.  A friend's brother is having a kidney transplant in a couple of weeks so I've heard a lot about kidneys lately - plus I have 2 stones right now that aren't bothering me much so they won't blast them out.  They're the size of a grain of sand and can cause a terrible amount of pain -- 2 inches is un-freakin-believable!

Tell Jim we're all praying for a quick recovery.

FWG should chime in about the VA since he works at one now.  I know in Buffalo, they are good for some things not so much for others.  I don't use them since I'm on Tricare and have my own medical insurance to boot. 

Good luck.  OH BTW, the bank I work for uses Verizon because of the coverage.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

seabee said:


> Ok, I have had it, I am going to get a wireless card for my laptop. My choices are Verizon, AT&T, or Sprint. What do you all suggest?



I don't know because I don't have one but I think AT&T will evenually rule the world.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Nicole glad to hear DH is getting good care. On the air cards we had the AT&T it was awful, we now have Verizon and love it.


----------



## g8trmom1

Nicole, glad to hear they are taking good care of DH and he will be on the road to recovery in no time.  My friend had a gall stone the size of a walnut and they let her take it home, she  showed it to me.


----------



## Gatordad

I've got one....

You are now on iggy, good bye.


----------



## auntie

Poof  ...be gone with him....

Thanks Rhonda


----------



## Rhonda

I love my job, I love my job, I love my job, I love my job


----------



## Disney Campers

good grief i doze off for a moment and missed it all.,  is it goona be another one of those nights


----------



## ntsammy5

Boy, there a few posts missing again.  I don't understand the attraction.  Every time I see a new member I wonder what we're in for.  My ignore list is really getting big.


----------



## des1954

auntie said:


> Poof  ...be gone with him....
> 
> Thanks Rhonda


 


Rhonda said:


> I love my job, I love my job, I love my job, I love my job


 


Disney Campers said:


> good grief i doze off for a moment and missed it all., is it goona be another one of those nights


 

HUH??? Whad I miss???


----------



## Gatordad

le troll is back, with about 3 names.  al dente, disney donkey and i think another one or so.


----------



## Disney Campers

I think we need extra strength Troll B Gone


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> HUH??? Whad I miss???



If you sneezed, you'd miss it.  

Good old Roz & Scott


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers and wishes. Just giving you a little update. Jim is in his first surgery right now.
> 
> After a CT they found that he has a stone in his right kidney that is(hold onto your seats boys) 2 inches big!!!! He has 3 in his left kidney. His left kidney is no longer functioning, they are going to see if the stent helps, but it is doubtful. His right should be fine.  So that is where we sit right now. They say if everything goes well with the stents he might be able to go home Wed. and be home until he is ready for the next surgery. Keep your fingers crossed. I am using the computers in the hospital so I will try to update as much as I can.
> 
> .



Thanks for the update Nicole, we've been thinking about you.  2 inches ?!?!   Hang in there and know that we are around when you need to talk...or get your mind off of things  



seabee said:


> Ok, I have had it, I am going to get a wireless card for my laptop. My choices are Verizon, AT&T, or Sprint. What do you all suggest? I know many of you have one. I can't stand not seeing any pictures. I need Disney pictures!!!!!!  Oh, by the way, Jim is still in surgery-I'm not neglecting him.



We've had pretty good coverage with Verizon.  The only place I've had such a slow connection it was a problem was Hill City, SD at the Rafter J campground.  I was even able to get coverage up in Alaska for most of our trip !!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> HUH??? Whad I miss???



What did I miss?

Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## auntie

Oh my gosh..is it your birthday Deb???


----------



## ntsammy5

I just needed to do that!


----------



## auntie

Happy Birthday Deb! 


_____________________


----------



## kc5grw

I really gotta check this board more often. 10 pages, since I was here last.


----------



## VACAMPER

Happy Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Man we got to stop having a life and missing stuff around here.  

Happy 29th to Deb !    You go girl !


----------



## RvUsa

Man I don't check in for 24 hours and I miss everything!!  Happy birthday Deb!!!  I am gonna go try to catch up, so talk to ya as I go.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Disney Campers said:


> good grief i doze off for a moment and missed it all.,  is it goona be another one of those nights



DAMN!  I missed it again...


----------



## AuburnJen92

Nicole,

thanks for checking in...we here at the majors' household were really worried and prayed for the best...it is nice to know that prayers work...

please keep us posted...

PS- I am still mad I missed the troll...AGAIN!

PSS- Happy Birthday Deb!


----------



## We4mickey

Nicole, Glad things are going well. I read your post to DH and he just cringed. He has had stones before. We will continue to pray for his recovery.

Deb, Happy Birthday!


----------



## g8trmom1

Happy Birthday Deb!!


----------



## TheFlame

What the heck?!?!?!  I don't get the troll stuff!  I posted that earlier and had to run out!  Did I get him started up again?  I just harass the drunks I mean "regulars"(so glad y'all like the name!)  Do I get patent rights?  Anywho, what does this psycho do that is so bad besides use up all the good DIS names for the _real_ newcomers?  I just stir the pot a little and get accused of being a big fat meany, but this guy, sheesh!   Makes for a fun evening....................

Wait, I don't have any vices................ 

*Seabee*- I am praying for your husband and family.  I have had a kidney stone and it was worse than having a baby, but does not even BEGIN to compare to your husband's pain and suffering!  May God heal him soon!


----------



## momoffive

Keeping him in our prayers, Nicole .  Wow 2" my heavens!  I had a kidney stone 8 months after I had my quadruplets.  I passed out in the ER triage from the pain.   Here's to a speedy recovery.   
Loretta


----------



## momoffive

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEB*


----------



## des1954

Thank you.  Thank you verrry much, but.....

We don't need no stinkin' birthdays when you're old and decrepid like me!!

In my mind,  I still look like this...


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

TheFlame said:


> What the heck?!?!?!  I don't get the troll stuff!  I posted that earlier and had to run out!  Did I get him started up again?  I just harass the drunks I mean "regulars"(so glad y'all like the name!)  Do I get patent rights?  Anywho, what does this psycho do that is so bad besides use up all the good DIS names for the _real_ newcomers?  I just stir the pot a little and get accused of being a big fat meany, but this guy, sheesh!   Makes for a fun evening....................
> 
> Wait, I don't have any vices................
> 
> *Seabee*- I am praying for your husband and family.  I have had a kidney stone and it was worse than having a baby, but does not even BEGIN to compare to your husband's pain and suffering!  May God heal him soon!




Your continuing interest in the trolls doesnt do much for your credibility when you say you arent involved.  

I for one dont appreciate your characterization of the regulars as "drunks"
seems like we have had this discussion over and over and over.  

You keep saying that you just want to voice an opinion, I think you like to stir the pot and are an antagonist, Answering the occasional question just to couch your other sniping posts.


----------



## AuburnJen92

TheFlame said:


> What the heck?!?!?!  I don't get the troll stuff!  I posted that earlier and had to run out!  Did I get him started up again?  I just harass the drunks I mean "regulars"(so glad y'all like the name!)  Do I get patent rights?  Anywho, what does this psycho do that is so bad besides use up all the good DIS names for the _real_ newcomers?  I just stir the pot a little and get accused of being a big fat meany, but this guy, sheesh!   Makes for a fun evening....................
> 
> Wait, I don't have any vices................
> 
> *Seabee*- I am praying for your husband and family.  I have had a kidney stone and it was worse than having a baby, but does not even BEGIN to compare to your husband's pain and suffering!  May God heal him soon!



If you called me the vulgar names this troll had called me, I would be calling you a troll too.  Stirring up the pot is one thing, attacking someone and their family is another.  Personally, I consider you annoying, not vulgar.  I just made a comment that you cannot take credit for something you did not do.  I do not put you on my ignore list, because you actually have useful things to say when you are not trying to make people mad.


----------



## Rhonda

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Your continuing interest in the trolls doesnt do much for your credibility when you say you arent involved.



She's not involved.   Just a good, dry sense of humor.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Happy Birthday Deb!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Rhonda said:


> She's not involved.   Just a good, dry sense of humor.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## TheFlame

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Your continuing interest in the trolls doesnt do much for your credibility when you say you arent involved.
> 
> I for one dont appreciate your characterization of the regulars as "drunks"
> seems like we have had this discussion over and over and over.
> 
> You keep saying that you just want to voice an opinion, I think you like to stir the pot and are an antagonist, Answering the occasional question just to couch your other sniping posts.



I really don't care what you think of my credibility Scott.  If you want to call me a troll, feel free! *BUT* I do reserve my right to call y'all REGULARS!  After all, I did enjoy the pics and reading about the GG.  It was a _REGULAR_ beer fest.  To each his own! 

Oh, and good catch!  I believe I did say that I like to stir the pot occasionally but I do not participate in personal attacks like you seem to enjoy.  I do however like to discuss DISNEY AND CAMPING and love to add what I can when possible.


----------



## Rhonda

I think after 5,950 posts (or so) I can be considered a "regular".


----------



## Gatordad

I hear ya Jen.


----------



## TheFlame

Rhonda said:


> I think after 5,950 posts (or so) I can be considered a "regular".



Rhonda, I don't think that they took my little nickname to heart based on "the love of the DIS" or WDW(shh, it was something else that you enjoy) .  Though I guess it _could_ just include _everyone_ which would be considered more politically correct in today's society! 

Have a great day!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

TheFlame said:


> I really don't care what you think of my credibility Scott.  If you want to call me a troll, feel free! *BUT* I do reserve my right to call y'all REGULARS!  After all, I did enjoy the pics and reading about the GG.  It was a _REGULAR_ beer fest.  To each his own!
> 
> Oh, and good catch!  I believe I did say that I like to stir the pot occasionally but I do not participate in personal attacks like you seem to enjoy.  I do however like to discuss DISNEY AND CAMPING and love to add what I can when possible.




I never attacked you ?    All I did was point out the inconsistancies in what you say and what you do, sorry if my pointing out your hypocrisy makes you feel uncomfortable. 

You always couch your antagonism with the "stirring the pot" calling it something else doesnt change what it is. 

I also never called you a troll... those are your words not mine. 

Why if you are so offended by people having a party, do you go in and read about it   seems like you are going out of your way to be offended. Kinda like complaining about the shows on TV but never changing the channel. 

Scott


----------



## Colson39

lol, y'all should come join me and take a breather, this place is getting crazy again


----------



## TheFlame

Scott-Thank you so much, now I know how I _really_ feel!


----------



## Gatordad

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I never attacked you ?    All I did was point out the inconsistancies in what you say and what you do, sorry if my pointing out your hypocrisy makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> You always couch your antagonism with the "stirring the pot" calling it something else doesnt change what it is.
> 
> I also never called you a troll... those are your words not mine.
> 
> Why if you are so offended by people having a party, do you go in and read about it   seems like you are going out of your way to be offended. Kinda like complaining about the shows on TV but never changing the channel.
> 
> Scott



Use the Force Luke, You can ignore.....


----------



## RvUsa

Morning all, good point Scott, if a person knows us as well as the flame does, then they should know that any threads about the mdgg would include mentions of adult beverages, and probably pictures too.

If that offends you, don't look.  But I guess that is like not looking at a car wreck as you drive by.  But then again, I have never driven by a car wreck and rolled my window down and yelled "you should have slowed down"  LOL

Flame, you and I have never had a problem, and I have stood up for you and your right to post you feelings many times.  I love it when you post a dissenting opinion, it helps the conversation move along.  I just hope that you  don't let our love of an occasional adult beverage cloud your judgment and opinion of us.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> Use the Force Luke, You can ignore.....




If only I was Yoda...........

How do you think the sandals, black sock and wife beater would go with the robe ?


----------



## auntie

TheFlame said:


> I believe I did say that I like to stir the pot occasionally but I do not participate in personal attacks like you seem to enjoy.  I do however like to discuss DISNEY AND CAMPING and love to add what I can when possible.




While I appreciate your desire to discuss Disney and Camping, certainly that is what brought most of us to this board to begin with. There are many topics on the board that pertain to just that. A seperate Chit-Chat thread was created so that both "regulars" and "new comers" alike would be able to discuss anything at all without taking a Disney/camping related thread off topic. I welcome your participation in any thread you may wish to post in. However, if you find  the subject matter in Chit/Chat offensive, or you simply don't approve of a topic.... that is certainly your perogative. Obviously this is a public forum. That being said, you can understand that there are those that question why it is you would  continue to post in a thread that violates or offends your moral standards.


----------



## RvUsa

bigdisneydaddy said:


> If only I was Yoda...........
> 
> How do you think the sandals, black sock and wife beater would go with the robe ?



I am pretty sure that is what Obi Wan wore all the time


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

RvUsa said:


> Morning all, good point Scott, if a person knows us as well as the flame does, then they should know that any threads about the mdgg would include mentions of adult beverages, and probably pictures too.
> 
> If that offends you, don't look.  But I guess that is like not looking at a car wreck as you drive by.  But then again, I have never driven by a car wreck and rolled my window down and yelled "you should have slowed down"  LOL
> 
> Flame, you and I have never had a problem, and I have stood up for you and your right to post you feelings many times.  I love it when you post a dissenting opinion, it helps the conversation move along.  I just hope that you  don't let our love of an occasional adult beverage cloud your judgment and opinion of us.



People shout out things at accident scenes pretty regularly, believe it or not I have heard similar comments made.


----------



## RvUsa

bigdisneydaddy said:


> People shout out things at accident scenes pretty regularly, believe it or not I have heard similar comments made.




Really, wow, ok now I feel stupid.  My point was, if you have to look, you don't have to make a comment LOL


----------



## Gatordad

bigdisneydaddy said:


> If only I was Yoda...........
> 
> How do you think the sandals, black sock and wife beater would go with the robe ?



worked for this guy


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

RvUsa said:


> Really, wow, ok now I feel stupid.  My point was, if you have to look, you don't have to make a comment LOL



Trust me, thats the least of things I have been exposed to.


----------



## auntie

Don't know of interest..but for any New Yorkers..or former New Yorkers...another crane collapse in NYC. Just awful. I'm glad my son is on vacation this week. He was first on the scene for the last one, and here just a couple of months later another. Sheesh. Say a  prayer for the safety of those rescue workers on the scene and those poor souls caught in the rubble.


----------



## RvUsa

Scott, I just read your siggy   

I have family that are police, and fire and they tell some stories too.  I bet you have seen a lot!  My wife is a Rn in ICU and she tells stories that are hard to believe.  

I will stick with my theory that the gene pool needs some Chlorine!!!


----------



## Colson39

Wait a second, this actually is about adult beverages?  lol, ok, I'm the first one to give someone a break, but come on, this IS the DIS Camping forum.  I must have missed that whole shindig.

To be honest, there are very few kids that are reading this forum, ALTHOUGH there are some.  Which is why we all go out of our way to be civil, but we also should be able to communicate as adults.  I can imagine if we were advocating getting piss drunk, but all people really do is joke about beer and alcohol, but that's it, just joking.   

There are many more kids on the other forums,  I can't even name anyone under the age of 18 posting on the camping forum right now.  Of course, if this has nothing to do with kids but you just don't like drinking, never mind...lol.

Then again, the entire DIS is geared towards all ages, adult and children.  There are talks of "adult themes" from the Theme Park forum to the Community Forum (and if you think we're bad, go to the Community Forum, they start up weekly threads about what they're drinking that weekend...lol).


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

TheFlame said:


> Scott-Thank you so much, now I know how I _really_ feel!



You are right, I dont know how you "feel"...... poor choice of words.


----------



## TheFlame

RvUsa said:


> Morning all, good point Scott, if a person knows us as well as the flame does, then they should know that any threads about the mdgg would include mentions of adult beverages, and probably pictures too.
> 
> If that offends you, don't look.  But I guess that is like not looking at a car wreck as you drive by.  But then again, I have never driven by a car wreck and rolled my window down and yelled "you should have slowed down"  LOL
> 
> Flame, you and I have never had a problem, and I have stood up for you and your right to post you feelings many times.  I love it when you post a dissenting opinion, it helps the conversation move along.  I just hope that you  don't let our love of an occasional adult beverage cloud your judgment and opinion of us.



John- I appreciate all the love!  It is refreshing to see that a grown-up can handle reading all opinions and posts and not take it personally.  I am sure that the ignore button is easy to use, but that doesn't mean it is the _fun_ way to cop-out! I have enjoyed conversing with you on occasion and I don't hold anything against you!  Just having fun and sharing my obviously flamin opinion! 

I do suppose I should only look at the threads that I am allowed....I mean told to.  My teachers always said to  and not   I mean speak!  Sorry, it won't happen again.   

*Auntie*-I wasn't talking or referring to this thread, but if you too want to tell me which ones I can read also, please list them for me and I will read or not read about it later!  Have a wonderful day! 

Now, Gotta go pick up them dead chickens.............


----------



## Gatordad

I'll drink to that.  Pass me another beer.


----------



## Colson39

Layin' it on mighty thick there huh


----------



## RvUsa

No one told you not to read threads, we just suggested that we aren't going to change our lifestyles, no matter what they are, because of your opinions and comments.  Feel free to join in, have fun and express yourself however you feel, just don't get mad or upset if we don't agree or change.

This world would be 1 boring place if we were all the same.

I may talk about drinking, and having adult fun, but I have never once suggested that anyone should do it if the don't want to. If someone doesn't want to drink, I never say that they are in the wrong, or don't understand, I never push my opinions on someone else.


----------



## g8trmom1

You know these guys are getting old....at the MDGG, they all went home at 11pm...They talk a mean game, but really I wouldn't classify anyone there as a drunk!!  
And Gatordad, aren't you in class????  Not paying attention I see....


----------



## Gatordad

Why are you folks even bothering to answer him.  I say he's disdawg, ben dover etc.... just here to make trouble.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> Why are you folks even bothering to answer him.  I say he's disdawg, ben dover etc.... just here to make trouble.



I'm actually home from my place of employment (not work) so obviously I don't have time to watch the threads today, but Pete I agree.


----------



## auntie

Gatordad said:


> Why are you folks even bothering to answer him.  I say he's disdawg, ben dover etc.... just here to make trouble.



You're right. Obvioulsy... 

poof... Ignore


___________________


----------



## RvUsa

Man, someone else put me on ignore (


----------



## auntie

Oh no! Not you John...would never ignore you...at least not on purpose!


----------



## RvUsa

I know, I was just messing with ya!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Ya know, I honestly try not to pass judgement on people, and I expect the same from others.  It amazes me the number of people who consider themselves better than others and hide behind their self righteous attitudes to justify criticizing others.  That being said, *Who likes beer?*


----------



## RvUsa




----------



## Colson39

See, if I was there, you guys wouldn't have stopped drinking at 11 PM.

Rookies


----------



## big kahuna1

I really do like Beer but as you can tell from some recent pics taken without my permission that I really love my Crown!!

It was actually Midnight when we all, well most, left the scene. There were some that left early. Now, we all know if we had a newborn we would be in bed before dark!


----------



## auntie

Okay...gotta get movin' here this mornin'.   People to see places to go...yep..I'm in demand. Well, really food is being demanded, and the supermarket awaits my arrival.  Then..onto the laundry..yep..what a day!    Speak to you guys later!

__________________


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> *Who likes beer?*



That would be me.  I was just thinking about popping one open, but I'm getting out the rototiller and beer and machinery just don't go together!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> That would be me.  I was just thinking about popping one open, but I'm getting out the rototiller and beer and machinery just don't go together!



I know a guy who used to like to drink beer and then use his snowblower.  We call him "Lefty" now.


----------



## Colson39

big kahuna1 said:


> I really do like Beer but as you can tell from some recent pics taken without my permission that I really love my Crown!!
> 
> It was actually Midnight when we all, well most, left the scene. There were some that left early. Now, we all know if we had a newborn we would be in bed before dark!



Oh yea, that's right, I can't stay up past 9 anymore....lol


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

FYI... the troll popped back for a few minutes .... one little note and "poof" they are gone.....  this time as g8trvibr8tr


----------



## Rhonda

At the risk of sounding redundant......

TheFlame is NOT the same person as that idiot, DisDawg/LC/WDN/etc.  They are different people, not related in any way.

Please feel free to express different opinions, but refrain from personally attacking each other.  This is a warning to everybody -- posts will be deleted and infractions issued for personal attacks, from this point on.


----------



## Rhonda

bigdisneydaddy said:


> FYI... the troll popped back for a few minutes .... one little note and "poof" they are gone.....  this time as g8trvibr8tr



It's like magic!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

bigdisneydaddy said:


> FYI... the troll popped back for a few minutes .... one little note and "poof" they are gone.....  this time as g8trvibr8tr



The one and only post from the formerly new member had a comment to the same affect as Rhonda's, they are not Theflame


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Rhonda said:


> It's like magic!




Or a really strong disinfectant


----------



## 77ed

ftwildernessguy said:


> Ya know, I honestly try not to pass judgement on people, and I expect the same from others.  It amazes me the number of people who consider themselves better than others and hide behind their self righteous attitudes to justify criticizing others.  That being said, *Who likes beer?*



 I like beer!! 1 more hour till I pop a top.


----------



## Rhonda

Has anyone tried that new (or maybe not-so-new?) lime-flavored beer?  I saw Bud Light w/Lime in Publix yesterday.  Sounds interesting.  Not on my diet right now -- but I bet it's good!


----------



## 77ed

I have not tried that.  I like my beer to taste like beer.  The wife on the other hand would like it.


----------



## ntsammy5

Rhonda said:


> TheFlame is NOT the same person as that idiot




OK.  Good to know.  Welcome to TheFlame!


----------



## TheFlame

ntsammy5 said:


> OK.  Good to know.  Welcome to TheFlame!



Awww shucks, thanks!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Well, I guess I am going to have to coach with Pete next year.  I just got canned as softball coach at my high school.  In fact, they canned the whole staff.  Now, they want me to teach next year here and be an assistant coach, because "I am really good at being an assistant coach", which equates to "Jen does the paperwork really well, so let her do it."

If I could chew nails and spit them out, and not have a huge dental bill, I would.  You could have knocked me over with a feather this morning.  Needless to say, I have been in a s#%$^%ty mood all day, probably will be until June 27th when I go back to the fort.

I tried to find the angry thread, but to no avail.


----------



## g8trmom1

Oh Jen!!  I feel for ya!!  Vent all you want here.  Heck, Pete got alot of garbage cause our team stunk, but you do the best you can with the kids they give you... 

I am trying to find the instructions for the  mickey lamp post....My dad said he would look at it and make us one.  He is bored and is always looking for projects.


----------



## Rhonda

AuburnJen92 said:


> Well, I guess I am going to have to coach with Pete next year.  I just got canned as softball coach at my high school.  In fact, they canned the whole staff.  Now, they want me to teach next year here and be an assistant coach, because "I am really good at being an assistant coach", which equates to "Jen does the paperwork really well, so let her do it."
> 
> If I could chew nails and spit them out, and not have a huge dental bill, I would.  You could have knocked me over with a feather this morning.  Needless to say, I have been in a s#%$^%ty mood all day, probably will be until June 27th when I go back to the fort.
> 
> I tried to find the angry thread, but to no avail.



That's too bad.     Who is the coach going to be?  Or haven't they hired him/her yet?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I went out and took a nap in the trailer, does that count as camping ?


----------



## 77ed

If you had a dream about the Fort then I would say yes.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Oh man, I just got back from the emergency room - I fractured my left wrist.


----------



## VACAMPER

Sorry Jen.  Try not to worry about it.  Sometimes this is the angry thread. 

BDD,  My DD3 loves to take her naps in the trailor.  I should've taken a nap today.  I've got about 10 kids coming over to camp in my front yard tonight. 
They requested hot dogs and smores over the campfire and then strawberries and cream with hot biscuits.


----------



## VACAMPER

ftwildernessguy said:


> Oh man, I just got back from the emergency room - I fractured my left wrist.



Oh, No!  Hope your ok.  Or at least got some strong pain pills.


----------



## Colson39

Rhonda said:


> Has anyone tried that new (or maybe not-so-new?) lime-flavored beer?  I saw Bud Light w/Lime in Publix yesterday.  Sounds interesting.  Not on my diet right now -- but I bet it's good!



Rhonda,

A friend of mine came over the other day and had some of these with him.  I had a couple, it tastes just like what you would think, Bud Light with Lime...lol.  I once had the Miller one with Lime, and it was crap because the lime was so fake tasting.  The one in the Bud Light is more realistic, although it's still not like if you put a real lime in your beer (not that you should fruit beer  ).

After a couple though I was over it (as with most "flavored" drinks), and just went back to my normal beer.

There are a couple left in my fridge (I swear I have like 10 different beer types in there), I will definitely break them out this summer sometime after working in the yard/house.  They seem like they would be a great "beat the heat" kind of beer.

I've seen lots of people around here buying them, so much like the Chelada (who my friend is now addicted to, bleh), I have a feeling they are here to stay.

I'll stick with my Bud Light and/or Whiskey/Rum for regular occasions though


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Rhonda said:


> Has anyone tried that new (or maybe not-so-new?) lime-flavored beer?  I saw Bud Light w/Lime in Publix yesterday.  Sounds interesting.  Not on my diet right now -- but I bet it's good!



I have. I like the Miller Chill better. Bud Light w/Lime tasted like someone poured Sprite in my beer. It may be the beer flavor I prefer. Miller Lite is better than Bud Light...in my opinion.


----------



## Anne's Family

I hate beer, but I like you guys.


----------



## Rhonda

ftwildernessguy said:


> Oh man, I just got back from the emergency room - I fractured my left wrist.



oh no!!!!  How did you do that?


----------



## Gatordad

Keep up the good work Colson, NEVER fruit the beer.


----------



## TheFlame

Rhonda said:


> oh no!!!!  How did you do that?




Rhonda- I think and _hope_ that he is my being my  brother in sarcasm if you'll read back a few pages! , if not I hope you feel better soon FWG! 

I try everyday to match his wit but I can't seem to "pull it off"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> because "I am really good at being an assistant coach", which equates to "Jen does the paperwork really well, so let her do it."





That pretty much stinks!  






ftwildernessguy said:


> Oh man, I just got back from the emergency room - I fractured my left wrist.




You gotta be more careful as you get older!  





Anne's Family said:


> I hate beer, but I like you guys.




You don't have to like beer.


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> Well, I guess I am going to have to coach with Pete next year.  I just got canned as softball coach at my high school.  In fact, they canned the whole staff.  Now, they want me to teach next year here and be an assistant coach, because "I am really good at being an assistant coach", which equates to "Jen does the paperwork really well, so let her do it."




That sucks Jen.  I'm sorry.  Was the team having a bad season ??  Why would they let the whole staff go ?? Will this affect your pay ??  Could I ask anymore questions ??


----------



## AuburnJen92

g8trmom1 said:


> Oh Jen!!  I feel for ya!!  Vent all you want here.  Heck, Pete got alot of garbage cause our team stunk, but you do the best you can with the kids they give you...
> 
> I am trying to find the instructions for the  mickey lamp post....My dad said he would look at it and make us one.  He is bored and is always looking for projects.



hell, i'll make you one if you need to, i have all the time on my hands now...


----------



## AuburnJen92

Rhonda said:


> That's too bad.     Who is the coach going to be?  Or haven't they hired him/her yet?



oh, i am sure they have someone, based on the conversation i had while i was trying to defend myself, this was planned


----------



## AuburnJen92

ftwildernessguy said:


> Oh man, I just got back from the emergency room - I fractured my left wrist.



Can we start a club of the left fractured wrists of 2008?  I hope they gave you some good drugs....I sure needed them on Valentine's day!

Man, that stinks.  I didn't want anyone else to go through what I just did...


----------



## Colson39

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I have. I like the Miller Chill better. Bud Light w/Lime tasted like someone poured Sprite in my beer. It may be the beer flavor I prefer. Miller Lite is better than Bud Light...in my opinion.



It probably does, because I prefer Bud Light over Miller, so there ya go....lol


----------



## clkelley

AuburnJen92 said:


> Well, I guess I am going to have to coach with Pete next year.  I just got canned as softball coach at my high school.  In fact, they canned the whole staff.  Now, they want me to teach next year here and be an assistant coach, because "I am really good at being an assistant coach", which equates to "Jen does the paperwork really well, so let her do it."
> 
> If I could chew nails and spit them out, and not have a huge dental bill, I would.  You could have knocked me over with a feather this morning.  Needless to say, I have been in a s#%$^%ty mood all day, probably will be until June 27th when I go back to the fort.
> 
> I tried to find the angry thread, but to no avail.



So you didn't lose your teaching job, just your coaching job??

In our school district, they don't hire "coaches", they hire teachers who coach as a side gig (but I believe there is a small coaching supplement paid).


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> That sucks Jen.  I'm sorry.  Was the team having a bad season ??  Why would they let the whole staff go ?? Will this affect your pay ??  Could I ask anymore questions ??



You can ask away...if you haven't figured it out, I am not shy.

Here is the story in a nutshell...

I get a call this morning on my cell phone before 8am, so it couldn't be a collection call 
I was told that 4 girls complained that they weren't returning to varsity and that basically it was my fault because I didn't know about it.  "Lack of communication skills" was a phrase repeated over and over.  They wouldn't tell me who, what, where, when or how about what was said.  I wasn't allowed to tell my side of the story and was told later on that I was wanted back as an assistant to the new head coach, which they refused to tell me who it was.  Because I had problems with girls that I had to remove from the team last year and this year, it is my fault and I have to be canned.  There was a lot more said by me, but this is a family forum. 

There were several girls so upset today that they couldn't go back to class for several hours.  Every time I saw one of the girls, I lost it.  When I get mad, the tears fly, so you can imagine what I look like.  It is not pretty. 

So, a job hunting I go....

Yes, it affects my pay for next year, a bunch.  They wanted a clean slate for the new coach, that is why they canned all of us.  Yes, we had two bad seasons, which they said had nothing to do with it...won 2 games in two seasons.


----------



## AuburnJen92

clkelley said:


> So you didn't lose your teaching job, just your coaching job??
> 
> In our school district, they don't hire "coaches", they hire teachers who coach as a side gig (but I believe there is a small coaching supplement paid).



no, i didn't lose my teaching job...they want me back next year to teach and now to be the assistant


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Anne's Family said:


> I hate beer, but I like you guys.



Its not always a package deal, some us dont drink all of our waking hours.


----------



## AuburnJen92

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Its not always a package deal, some us dont drink all of our waking hours.


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> So, a job hunting I go....
> 
> Yes, it affects my pay for next year, a bunch.  They wanted a clean slate for the new coach, that is why they canned all of us.  Yes, we had two bad seasons, which they said had nothing to do with it...won 2 games in two seasons.



Sounds to me like these girls got their parents involved and they put pressure on someone.  In this circumstance, I don't think I would accept the step-down position of assistant coach.  

Are you going to look for a whole new teaching job....or just something to supplement that income ??


----------



## 1goofy1

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Its not always a package deal, some us dont drink all of our waking hours.



no all but most...


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> Sounds to me like these girls got their parents involved and they put pressure on someone.  In this circumstance, I don't think I would accept the step-down position of assistant coach.
> 
> Are you going to look for a whole new teaching job....or just something to supplement that income ??



well, i am on bidville.com for auctions, so that helps, but it was a big chunk of a supplement, so i will keep looking at all my options teaching and coaching for the summer months...it certainly will not be a boring summer

the girls that were so upset told me before i left school that they were going to go have a meeting with the ad and principal with their parents and get my coaching job back, but i told them they were waisting their time and that it was a done deal....and to leave me out of it.

and NO, i will not be slapped in the face twice...i won't be an assistant at that school


----------



## Anne's Family

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Its not always a package deal, some us dont drink all of our waking hours.



Ha, I knew that.  

I am trying out the Kungaloosh recipe this weekend.  I'm a die-hard Pina Colada girl, so the rum piqued my interest.

Regarding those we don't get along with... my husband always says "be a duck" i.e. let it roll off your back like water off a duck.  Yeah, I look a little silly chanting my mantra of "be a duck, be a duck" when I'm pissed off at someone, but it works.


----------



## AuburnJen92

if you like Pina Coladas, you will like this, but remember, it is really strong...stinks up the whole fridge...


----------



## Gatordad

You can coach with me here in Wesley Chapel, the pay isn't so good, but I got a nice gift from the parents at the year end banquet.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> You can coach with me here in Wesley Chapel, the pay isn't so good, but I got a nice gift from the parents at the year end banquet.



You did better than me, I hardly got a thanks and now a kick in the pants.  Maybe I'll come over there.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

hi all!  I'm in London on the hotel computer and thought I'd drop a note and say hi!  I hope you all are good!


----------



## Anne's Family

That reminds me of when I quit my job of 10 years to stay home with my kids.  Did really well at that job (I thought) and my boss that I had for 8 of those years just sort of waved at me as I left.  I got bagels in the morning with my department.  No lunch, nothing special.

Nothing like the kick in the teeth you got, but I feel for ya.


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> You did better than me, I hardly got a thanks and now a kick in the pants.  Maybe I'll come over there.



You just need to be able to yell louder than the kids.....


----------



## VACAMPER

PolynesianPixie said:


> hi all!  I'm in London on the hotel computer and thought I'd drop a note and say hi!  I hope you all are good!



Hello Ami!! How's London?


----------



## 1goofy1

PolynesianPixie said:


> hi all!  I'm in London on the hotel computer and thought I'd drop a note and say hi!  I hope you all are good!



Hope that you are having a great time.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Everything is great!  I'm tired....I think I've walked a thousand miles since I've been here!  Paris has been conquered and we just arrived in London today.  We ate at a cute pub that was rebuilt in 1667, called Ye Old Cheshire Cheese....we had fish n chips, bangers and mash....beer.  Good stuff!  We're going to the theatre tomorrow to see Wicked.  So far I've taken about 500 photos...I'll post a few when I get home.


----------



## Gatordad

i had a ticket to wicked, but i missed the play.  what hotel are you at?  we were at the cumberland hotel near the marble arch.


----------



## 77ed

PolynesianPixie said:


> Everything is great!  I'm tired....I think I've walked a thousand miles since I've been here!  Paris has been conquered and we just arrived in London today.  We ate at a cute pub that was rebuilt in 1667, called Ye Old Cheshire Cheese....we had fish n chips, bangers and mash....beer.  Good stuff!  We're going to the theatre tomorrow to see Wicked.  So far I've taken about 500 photos...I'll post a few when I get home.



I think I went to a bar named bangers and mash before. Thought there was good stuff there to.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> i had a ticket to wicked, but i missed the play.  what hotel are you at?  we were at the cumberland hotel near the marble arch.



I'm at the Marble Arch Marriott...pretty close and a nice area.


----------



## VACAMPER

I'm sure there was beer and to you that's the good stuff.


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm at the Marble Arch Marriott...pretty close and a nice area.



don't go to the Quebec Pub.


----------



## VACAMPER

Ami, I thought i spotted you in a tree somewhere last Sat.  You made it to London fast. lol


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm at the Marble Arch Marriott...pretty close and a nice area.



Do they speak French there?


----------



## 77ed

VACAMPER said:


> I'm sure there was beer and to you that's the good stuff.



That's the only thing I can remember  .


----------



## PolynesianPixie

In a tree?  Was I?



That Quebec club was sketchy, huh?


----------



## VACAMPER

I think you were "hanging out" with Al


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Do they speak French there?



Not so much in London....


France though....that's what they speak over there.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> I think you were "hanging out" with Al



Ah...is there a pic somewhere?


----------



## VACAMPER

Yes,  Look at Gatordad's MDGG pic thread


----------



## 1goofy1

I too saw you in a tree


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> In a tree?  Was I?
> 
> 
> 
> That Quebec club was sketchy, huh?




Yes it was


----------



## Gatordad

but do go to the 3 Tuns.


----------



## VACAMPER

1goofy1 said:


> I too saw you in a tree



You would think she'd have a better place to hang out than in a tree!


----------



## 1goofy1

I guess that I really stumped everyone on the song that I posted. 
 Here it is again if anyone wants to try:

Darlin' through these clothes that I bought you no less
(Won't) get you what you need on
The trouble crosses and then
It's only your fixes that did never fit
No one's gonna make you cry for your love life tonight


----------



## VACAMPER

I don't Know but i don't cry for a "love life" any night


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> You would think she'd have a better place to hang out than in a tree!



I've been in worse places.

Tata for now people.  I'm on the hotel computer and I need to share.  Talk to you later!!!!!!


----------



## 77ed

VACAMPER said:


> You would think she'd have a better place to hang out than in a tree!



That's a good spot to keep an eye out on you guys.


----------



## VACAMPER

Ttfn!!!


----------



## 1goofy1

Tata.  Have fun.


----------



## 1goofy1

I'm gone too.  Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## 77ed

out.


----------



## ntsammy5

Here's some useless chit chat:  I just got a case of Moosehead ($28  ) and they've changed the label on the bottle.  It's a much better looking moose than the previous label.  Now ther's only 22 bottles left!


----------



## VACAMPER

I'm gone to. all my kiddos are arriving.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> You just need to be able to yell louder than the kids.....



trust me, that is not a problem  ask chris


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Here's some useless chit chat:  I just got a case of Moosehead ($28  ) and they've changed the label on the bottle.  It's a much better looking moose than the previous label.  Now ther's only 22 bottles left!



ok, i will play stupid, how many were there to begin with?


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> ok, i will play stupid, how many were there to begin with?



24 of course.


----------



## AuburnJen92

just checking...i told DH he had to get me a caramel sundae on his way home to freeze my sorrow...

he just was told this afternoon that he is being transferred to a branch two towns north...however, our son is enrolled in prek one town south of where he works now...so we are now working with two major problems....

when it rains, it pours here...


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> he just was told this afternoon that he is being transferred to a branch two towns north



 

Boy, you've had a rough day.  It's gonna get better though.

I work at a bank too, but not in the branches.  I'm in commercial credit.  I've been there for 23 years -- 3  1/2 years until I retire unless we part company sooner.

I hope you have a good night.


----------



## ntsammy5

I just talked to Debbie and she's at the Fort by the pool and says it's not crowded at all -- maybe 75% full (FW not the pool).  She just saw Rog and they're going to watch the movie -- Enchanted I think.


----------



## Us3

Just thought Id bring back the ol controversy about speakers behind the 300 loop that pipes in Wishes music.  Last night we went out trail to the canal on the 300 loop and down toward the water to see Wishes.  We stopped short when we saw the trail ride on the beach ready to watch the show (we were illegals on our cart).  Well, let me tell youit IS piped in.  The music was LOUD.  The unknown speaker is somewhere near where the old Swamp Trail begins, close to the bridge and small building.  Dh is over there now with dd9 trying to locate and take a pic of the speaker for all of you non-believers, haha!


----------



## auntie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Oh man, I just got back from the emergency room - I fractured my left wrist.



Sorry to hear that..how did it happen? Did they have to cast it? Feel better  



ntsammy5 said:


> I just talked to Debbie and she's at the Fort by the pool and says it's not crowded at all -- maybe 75% full (FW not the pool).  She just saw Rog and they're going to watch the movie -- Enchanted I think.



Lucky Deb!  ..must be nice to live within close driving distance of the Fort.


______________


----------



## lisa8200

1goofy1 said:


> I guess that I really stumped everyone on the song that I posted.
> Here it is again if anyone wants to try:
> 
> Darlin' through these clothes that I bought you no less
> (Won't) get you what you need on
> The trouble crosses and then
> It's only your fixes that did never fit
> No one's gonna make you cry for your love life tonight




 I'm stumped...


----------



## Rhonda

Billy Idol - Come On, Come On.


----------



## 2goofycampers

busy thread today

Jim sorry about the wrist.

Jen sorry about the job problems.

Ami.. 

us3... you go girl.

everyone else ... hello


----------



## Shannone1

Us3 said:


> Just thought Id bring back the ol controversy about speakers behind the 300 loop that pipes in Wishes music.  Last night we went out trail to the canal on the 300 loop and down toward the water to see Wishes.  We stopped short when we saw the trail ride on the beach ready to watch the show (we were illegals on our cart).  Well, let me tell youit IS piped in.  The music was LOUD.  The unknown speaker is somewhere near where the old Swamp Trail begins, close to the bridge and small building.  Dh is over there now with dd9 trying to locate and take a pic of the speaker for all of you non-believers, haha!



You just HAD to start it all up again...didn't ya ??  Just think....you could be the FIRST person with actual PROOF of the speakers.


----------



## des1954

Us3 said:


> Just thought Id bring back the ol controversy about speakers behind the 300 loop that pipes in Wishes music. Last night we went out trail to the canal on the 300 loop and down toward the water to see Wishes. We stopped short when we saw the trail ride on the beach ready to watch the show (we were illegals on our cart). Well, let me tell youit IS piped in. The music was LOUD. The unknown speaker is somewhere near where the old Swamp Trail begins, close to the bridge and small building. Dh is over there now with dd9 trying to locate and take a pic of the speaker for all of you non-believers, haha!


 
Thank YOU, darling!!!  Everyone thinks I'm lying about the speakers.... just like they thought I was lying about the otters.

The speakers have been confirmed, and hopefully, we'll have photos soon to document their existance!!

Go to site 329, hang a right, follow the dirt road over the bridge and down to the beach to watch and "HEAR" the fireworks!!


----------



## RvUsa

I believe in speakers, but I didn't see one darned otter while we were there, so I think they are a myth....     Sorry Deb


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> Yes, we had two bad seasons, which they said had nothing to do with it...won 2 games in two seasons.


 
First of all Jen, this whole thing really stinks big time!!! 

Second of all, when and howw did school sports become "all about the winning" and nothing about sportsmanship??

There cannot be ten teams in a division that are all #1!!!  _Someone must be the loser!!  _And that is a good lesson to learn for life, too!  There will always be someone, bigger, better, richer, better looking... you get the idea.  Ya just gotta learn to deal with it and be happy with what you have.

Now Jen,  with all that you have going for you, get out there and find another school!  Private schools need coaches too, don't they??  Sending positive thought waves your way!!


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> I believe in speakers, but I didn't see one darned otter while we were there, so I think they are a myth....  Sorry Deb


 
You and Gatordad... so skeptical about otters.

I'm simply crushed that you don't believe me! 

 

DH & I took our bikes to FtW this evening. We stopped at the Food Court at Riverside on the way to the Fort for the Turkey dinner,,,, YUM!!! 

Man,,, the occupancy at FtW is light!! We literally could have taken the MH over without a ressie & gotten in with no problem. We went in to T.E. to fill-up with soda, and not only was there no line of people waiting to get in, there were probably only 7 or 8 tables with people at them!! The HDDR was lining up for the second show, and maybe 40-50 people waiting. Scary. 

On a GREAT note.... we did run in to BDR & his DD!! They were having a father/daughter evening & going to the movies to see Enchanted. He'll be leaving Sunday to go back to reality. That's a sad feeling, the day you leave FtW!

I know TiggerinBama is still at FtW & Us3, but I didn't see either of them.

After seeing BDR, we sat on the rear porch at MTP drinking coffee & listening to the sing-along from across the pond. The song leader wasn't Ms. Sundee, but she had a really sweet, folksy voice... and got everyone up to do "The Hokey-Pokey"!! I wished I had binoculars so I could have closed in on BDR to see if HE was doing the "Hokey-Pokey"!!! Knowing him.... he probably was!!

They are busy putting in light poles along the sidewalk between the 4-way stop and the front entrance. No lights yet, but they're sure to be coming! It's only taken them 37 years to do that!!

Okay.. that's my "mini" T.R.!!!


----------



## Us3

Ok, lets just say that FW "horsemen" have A LOT of accurate information!!! (much better than the bus drivers!!!)  Dh and dd9 never found any speakers today!!!  But never fear, we were on a mission!  We stopped to admire Ike tonight (our favorite Headless Horseman horse from MNSSHP).  He was giving carriage rides at FW tonight.  DH started talking to the CM who guides the carriage, and he was full of information!  

Apparently on nights when there are folks on the fireworks hayrides, they send a CM out to the little cabin near the beginning of the Swamp Trail to play the music from Wishes.  He mentioned a generator and other supplies stored in the small cabin.

We drove our cart out through the 300 loop and out the trail to Bay Lake.  There was a truck parked next to the small cabin.  We parked the cart and soon heard a generator start up.  We saw lights in the cabin and shortly after the music from Wishes was "booming" from the cabin.

The CM spotted us and came by to tell us we should not be there.  We then saw our DIS friend Rog come by with a flash light.  So I have backup to my story folks! haha

So there you have it!  No speakers in the trees....but you do hear music loud and clear behind loop 300 on nights Disney has paying customers on the hayride!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Just a quick question-  Do most of you leave the refridgerator door open when your not using your camper.  I always leave it open just to air out.  Someone told me i shouldn't.


----------



## des1954

Sonya-

I've said it all along that the music came from the shed!!!  It has been since 2006. The first time I heard the music for the fireworks behind the 300 loop was in 2001 (NY Eve).  They had hard-wired speakers then & also NY Eve 2002.  In 2003-2005, they had wireless speakers that were really crappy, and static-y, cut in and out & were just plain useless!!  I guess they finally got smart & put the speakers in the shed.

I don't know about the generator for the speakers, Sonya.  I thought they used the generator when they were pumping water in/out of bay lake into the canal system.  I could be wrong, however.

THANK YOU for the confirmation!!!  And glad you saw BDR & got his confirmation, as well!


----------



## des1954

VACAMPER said:


> Just a quick question- Do most of you leave the refridgerator door open when your not using your camper. I always leave it open just to air out. Someone told me i shouldn't.


 
Yes, I do & have done so since our very first camper with a fridge back in 1979.  I always leave the door ajar & have never had any trouble.  Why did they tell you not to???


----------



## VACAMPER

They like to give advice.  No really i think because I had the freezer ajar as well, something about the hinges.


----------



## des1954

VACAMPER said:


> They like to give advice. No really i think because I had the freezer ajar as well, something about the hinges.


 
I've never had a problem.  The doors aren't heavy enough to hurt the hinges, unless you leave them loaded with beer and soda.  But who likes warm beer and soda???  Not me!!!

You have to leave the doors open for at least a couple of days to make sure all the condensation dries out.  If you don't, you'll get mold.  Just ask me... I know all about it!  YUK!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

That's exactly why i do it.  I was just second guessing myself.


----------



## des1954

Everybody..... go to "Picture of the day for the Fort" ..... page 592.... and see what ynottony99 did.


----------



## 2goofycampers

des1954 said:


> Everybody..... go to "Picture of the day for the Fort" ..... page 592.... and see what ynottony99 did.



that is so cool.


----------



## Shannone1

des1954 said:


> Everybody..... go to "Picture of the day for the Fort" ..... page 592.... and see what ynottony99 did.




 Good one !!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> First of all Jen, this whole thing really stinks big time!!!
> 
> Second of all, when and howw did school sports become "all about the winning" and nothing about sportsmanship??
> 
> There cannot be ten teams in a division that are all #1!!!  _Someone must be the loser!!  _And that is a good lesson to learn for life, too!  There will always be someone, bigger, better, richer, better looking... you get the idea.  Ya just gotta learn to deal with it and be happy with what you have.
> 
> Now Jen,  with all that you have going for you, get out there and find another school!  Private schools need coaches too, don't they??  Sending positive thought waves your way!!



Thanks.  I will be on the job hunt soon.  I will keep y'all posted.  It was just a blow out of no where and I do believe things happen for a purpose, but hell, please someone let me know what that is soon.  All this drama this year has become quite tiresome.  In fact, I am so tired, I can't sleep, get that one!

Hey, at least I can catch up on the boards without little fingers (DS) "helping" type to the DIS'ers!


----------



## AuburnJen92

VACAMPER said:


> That's exactly why i do it.  I was just second guessing myself.



We use those contraptions that you get from camping world that are made of plastic and look really weird and prop the doors open.  They keep the doors from sagging because they hold the weight of the doors.


----------



## LONE-STAR

des1954 said:


> !
> 
> Go to site 329, hang a right, follow the dirt road over the bridge and down to the beach to watch and "HEAR" the fireworks!!



Stop telling every one how to get there you have to earn that kind of information.



VACAMPER said:


> Just a quick question-  Do most of you leave the refridgerator door open when your not using your camper.  I always leave it open just to air out.  Someone told me i shouldn't.



On our old trailer I keep the doors open with close pins. Our new trailer came with special clips to keep the doors open when not in use.


----------



## AuburnJen92

LONE-STAR said:


> Stop telling every one how to get there you have to earn that kind of information.
> 
> 
> 
> On our old trailer I keep the doors open with close pins. Our new trailer came with special clips to keep the doors open when not in use.



I tried getting a pic off camping world, but they have a specific name, and, of course, I can't remember it.  I know they are gray and plastic!


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> In fact, I am so tired, I can't sleep, get that one!


 
Oh,,, I GET that one! I spent practically 6 months of sleepless nights when DS was unemployed. I finally rested easy when I saw that first paycheck of his come in. As a matter of fact, that's the whole reason I almost went to Geico - and the thought of going back to a call center damned near killed me. So, get that resume polished up. You'll have something BETTER in no time!


----------



## VACAMPER

AuburnJen92 said:


> We use those contraptions that you get from camping world that are made of plastic and look really weird and prop the doors open.  They keep the doors from sagging because they hold the weight of the doors.



I haven't seen these.  I just usually use something thats handy.  Thanks!  I'll look for the next trip to camping world.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Us3 said:


> Just thought Id bring back the ol controversy about speakers behind the 300 loop that pipes in Wishes music.  Last night we went out trail to the canal on the 300 loop and down toward the water to see Wishes.  We stopped short when we saw the trail ride on the beach ready to watch the show (we were illegals on our cart).  Well, let me tell youit IS piped in.  The music was LOUD.  The unknown speaker is somewhere near where the old Swamp Trail begins, close to the bridge and small building.  Dh is over there now with dd9 trying to locate and take a pic of the speaker for all of you non-believers, haha!



I know where it is!!!   We were on illegal territory one night to watch wishes and out comes a FW truck and we were like.. Darn.. they are going to make us move.  But no, she wheeled out the speakers and a generator... yes a generator... to play the music.  And the recording is horrible!!  We were disappointed that one disney couldn't run electric out to that little house and second, they can't get a better recording!!!!


----------



## Disney Campers

VACAMPER said:


> Just a quick question-  Do most of you leave the refridgerator door open when your not using your camper.  I always leave it open just to air out.  Someone told me i shouldn't.



I always leave mine open to prevent mold and smells,  I should mention I have a regular fridge as the original dometic kicked the bucket after only a couple years.


----------



## ntsammy5

Disney Campers said:


> I always leave mine open to prevent mold and smells,



The real question is, does the light stay on when you close the door?


----------



## clkelley

des1954 said:


> I've never had a problem.  The doors aren't heavy enough to hurt the hinges, unless you leave them loaded with beer and soda.  But who likes warm beer and soda???  Not me!!!
> 
> You have to leave the doors open for at least a couple of days to make sure all the condensation dries out.  If you don't, you'll get mold.  Just ask me... I know all about it!  YUK!!!



Unfortunately, I don't have that option on my camper.  I just use a warm wet rag to defrost it, then dry it really good before putting it away.  I've only had one tiny mold spot once when getting it back out from storage.


----------



## 2goofycampers

ntsammy5 said:


> The real question is, does the light stay on when you close the door?



last time I was in there it was real dark.


----------



## JCJRSmith

LONE-STAR said:


> On our old trailer I keep the doors open with close pins. Our new trailer came with special clips to keep the doors open when not in use.



Ours has the same thing.  I always keep the fridge doors locked open when the camper is not in use because of the following:

When I was a kid travelling with my folks our trailer started to fishtail all over the highway.  Looking back, Dad was driving too fast downhill and passing a truck...a recipe for trailer fishtailing.  By the time he got it under control, the wheels were both angled in at the bottoms, and the holding tank was torn out of the bottom of the trailer.  When they took the camper in for repair, the doors to the fridge were left closed and the fridge was covered with mold when we got the camper back, so bad the fridge had to be replaced.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I think this is really cool for most Dad's among us.....http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1635716


----------



## auntie

Anyone heard from Nicole? (Seebee) Last I heard  her husband was still in surgery. I'm wondering if anyone has heard from her since, and how things went.


----------



## Gatordad

2goofycampers said:


> I think this is really cool for the Dad's among us.....http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1635716



not all the dads.


----------



## 1goofy1

Rhonda said:


> Billy Idol - Come On, Come On.



Correct


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> not all the dads.



I don't think DH is in that category either.


----------



## AuburnJen92

2goofycampers said:


> last time I was in there it was real dark.



things that make you go hmmmmm.....


----------



## ntsammy5

auntie said:


> Anyone heard from Nicole? (Seebee) Last I heard  her husband was still in surgery. I'm wondering if anyone has heard from her since, and how things went.



Nope. I hope everything went well, I know we're all genuinely concerned.


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> I don't think DH is in that category either.



i knew i liked him for a reason.


----------



## RvUsa

I think I qualify for about 70 of those points.


----------



## AuburnJen92

what points, what did i miss??


----------



## Gatordad

the disney dad thing....... the ones chris and I got 0.


----------



## AuburnJen92

oh, i forgot, i was on the "how many points has Rhonda given you" thought...


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Points ????  I dont know nothing about no points ?


----------



## seabee

Hey all,

Jim came out of surgery just fine. They couldn't do everything they wanted to though, so on Monday they are going back in to get it done a different way. It means a longer stay in the hospital but we want it done right. He went into shock yesterday though, which is a complication for him because of the quadripalegia. But the awesome nursing staff was right on top of it and all is good. He is a little uncomfortable but alive so we are happy.

I gave into my need of internet and got a card today. I ended up going with Verizon because they have the best service in our area. So now I am off to view the thread about the MMDGG. Can't wait to see the pics. Talk to you all later!


----------



## VACAMPER

How scary!  Praying for a speedy recovery and peace of mind.


----------



## seabee

I think all will be good. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes.


----------



## Us3

Hi Nicole!  I've been thinking about you.  I hope your dh has a speedy recovery!


----------



## RvUsa

Nicole, glad to hear he is doing better!  Hope all goes well with the rest, keep us up to date when you can, and we are all thinking about you guys.


----------



## Us3

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> I know where it is!!!   We were on illegal territory one night to watch wishes and out comes a FW truck and we were like.. Darn.. they are going to make us move.  But no, she wheeled out the speakers and a generator... yes a generator... to play the music.  And the recording is horrible!!  We were disappointed that one disney couldn't run electric out to that little house and second, they can't get a better recording!!!!



Yep, the generator was LOUD!  They only started it up a few moments before the music started and I couldn't imagine the music overpowering the generator sound.  Well, it sure did!  The music was really loud.  The recording didn't sound too terrible...perhaps they have a better recording now?

So now we know that FW carriage drivers know what they are talking about.  So if you hear it from the carriage driver, it MUST BE true, hahaha!


----------



## terri01p

Nicole,

We are thinking of your dh and also you, I will be praying for you all,  please keep us updated, we are holding tight for your dh in much love for some comfort in his body and good rest, God be with you at this time for a sucessful surgery and a speedy recovery ! We are with you !


----------



## ntsammy5

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Points ????  I dont know nothing about no points ?



Mine are all expired too.    Might have to work on that.


----------



## ntsammy5

seabee said:


> I think all will be good. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes.



All of us retired military have to stick together!  Give Jim my best.  There's another Jim out there who was in the hospital too.  Broke his wrist.  Hope he's OK too.  Another retired army puke!


----------



## seabee

Sounds like it is bad luck to be retired military and named Jim.


----------



## stacktester

Glad to hear Jim is doing good. Was getting a little worried about you all. 

I had a scare of my own this morning. My aunt who is only a couple years older than me (mom's youngest sister) called me and said she was having blurry vision and felt like she was going to pass out. I went to go get to her and a few minutes later a guy called me on her Nextel and said he was where she was and he thought she was having a seizure and she was unconcious (sp?). He called 911 and I met them at the hospital. Ended up it was heat stroke. She was doing some outdoor work and didn't realize how hot it was I guess. Long story short, I got to take her home and she is resting. I know one thing it's a scary feeling with a loved one behind that door and you don't know what's happening.


----------



## auntie

Nicole...I will continue to keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.  
Please let Jim know we are all thinking of him.


----------



## auntie

stacktester said:


> Glad to hear Jim is doing good. Was getting a little worried about you all.
> 
> I had a scare of my own this morning. My aunt who is only a couple years older than me (mom's youngest sister) called me and said she was having blurry vision and felt like she was going to pass out. I went to go get to her and a few minutes later a guy called me on her Nextel and said he was where she was and he thought she was having a seizure and she was unconcious (sp?). He called 911 and I met them at the hospital. Ended up it was heat stroke. She was doing some outdoor work and didn't realize how hot it was I guess. Long story short, I got to take her home and she is resting. I know one thing it's a scary feeling with a loved one behind that door and you don't know what's happening.




I'm glad to hear she's feeling better.  My mom's neighbor went to the hospital last week, with a similiar incident. She too had been working in the garden all day, and wound up being dehydrated and passed out from the heat. Luckily she was home the following day. 
I would imagine it's been pretty warm in Florida.


----------



## des1954

auntie said:


> I would imagine it's been pretty warm in Florida.


 
Just west of FtW, the temp at my house hit 101!!!!  It's never been this hot, this early!!  YIKES!!!  Actually, it very rarely hits 100, even in the dead of summer.  I hate to be a jinx, but IIRC, the last time this happened, we were hit by 3 hurricanes in a row - and I live in the center of the state where hurricanes are not supposed to be a big deal.  Double YIKES!!!

Nicole - I'm glad Jim is sort of out of the woods, but it stinks that they have to do more surgery.  I'm keeping ALL of you in my prayers.  Jim's got the easy part --- he gets all the drugs he wants!!!  You, my dear, have to suffer through all this _without_ drugs!!!  Life isn't fair sometimes. (Just thought I'd make you laugh!)


----------



## des1954

Dang it!!!!  I could just kick myself!!  I completely forgot to tell Rog last night to go to the 2nd floor observation balcony at WL to watch the shuttle launch today.  Stupid, stupid, stupid!!!  

 Oh Rog, where ever you are, please forgive me!!


----------



## des1954

ALL HAIL YNOTTONY99 FOR THIS ONE!!
Create your own caption....​ 



 
(Tony, I had to bring this one over from the POTD thread. It's priceless!!)​


----------



## medic9016

Is he going to sneeze or cry?


----------



## seabee

That is the funniest thing!    Tony, you made my DH laugh in his hospital bed!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Just west of FtW, the temp at my house hit 101!!!!  It's never been this hot, this early!!  YIKES!!!  Actually, it very rarely hits 100, even in the dead of summer.  I hate to be a jinx, but IIRC, the last time this happened, we were hit by 3 hurricanes in a row - and I live in the center of the state where hurricanes are not supposed to be a big deal.  Double YIKES!!!



I know the feeling.  I was recalling the eerie similarities to 2003 this morning.  When we have a dry, dry May and June, we are always in trouble.  We also have a tropical storm (Arthur) in the Gulf.  Here is to hoping I don't have to go without power for 29 days AGAIN!

That is no DIS boards for a month.  I don't know I could handle that well.


----------



## AuburnJen92

medic9016 said:


> Is he going to sneeze or cry?



It kinda looks like someone stepped on his pinky toe!


----------



## g8trmom1

medic9016 said:


> Is he going to sneeze or cry?




He just did a shot of Rumplemintz.


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> Here is to hoping I don't have to go without power for 29 days AGAIN!  That is no DIS boards for a month. I don't know I could handle that well.


 
Jen, you could always come over and stay in our "Guest House on Wheels"!!!  We were 3 days w/o power after Jeanne, so we just went to the good ol' RV, cranked up the generator, and life was wonderful!!  We ran an extension cord to the fridge in the house, so I didn't have to unload that.  If we had that experience while still living in Bradenton, our HOA would have had a field day with all the fines they would have charged us for violating "the rules"!!  Anyhow, youse guys are always welcomed at the Otter House in Polk City!!


----------



## des1954

I think Rog either:

A) Is crying because he has to leave FtW tomorrow.

B) Cut a good one & even HE can't stand it.

C) Didn't buy a lotto ticket & his regular #'s were drawn!!

D) Just did a shot of rumplemintz.


----------



## clkelley

des1954 said:


> I think Rog either:
> 
> A) Is crying because he has to leave FtW tomorrow.
> 
> B) Cut a good one & even HE can't stand it.
> 
> C) Didn't buy a lotto ticket & his regular #'s were drawn!!
> 
> D) Just did a shot of rumplemintz.



I vote for "A"


----------



## SCGal

SeeBee, we haven't met yet but here are a few prayers sent your way. Godspeed to your husband.


----------



## des1954

clkelley said:


> I vote for "A"


 
Yeah, me too, Carol. We saw Rog at FtW last night and he expressed his desire to just live there. (Wouldn't we all like to do that.) 

Although "B" would run a close second!



 
http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb113_ZSYYYYYYOCUS&utm_id=7921


----------



## VACAMPER

stacktester said:


> Glad to hear Jim is doing good. Was getting a little worried about you all.
> 
> I had a scare of my own this morning. My aunt who is only a couple years older than me (mom's youngest sister) called me and said she was having blurry vision and felt like she was going to pass out. I went to go get to her and a few minutes later a guy called me on her Nextel and said he was where she was and he thought she was having a seizure and she was unconcious (sp?). He called 911 and I met them at the hospital. Ended up it was heat stroke. She was doing some outdoor work and didn't realize how hot it was I guess. Long story short, I got to take her home and she is resting. I know one thing it's a scary feeling with a loved one behind that door and you don't know what's happening.



Glad she feeling better!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Jen, you could always come over and stay in our "Guest House on Wheels"!!!  We were 3 days w/o power after Jeanne, so we just went to the good ol' RV, cranked up the generator, and life was wonderful!!  We ran an extension cord to the fridge in the house, so I didn't have to unload that.  If we had that experience while still living in Bradenton, our HOA would have had a field day with all the fines they would have charged us for violating "the rules"!!  Anyhow, youse guys are always welcomed at the Otter House in Polk City!!



aww thanks!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> I think Rog either:
> 
> A) Is crying because he has to leave FtW tomorrow.
> 
> B) Cut a good one & even HE can't stand it.
> 
> C) Didn't buy a lotto ticket & his regular #'s were drawn!!
> 
> D) Just did a shot of rumplemintz.



I will vote D.


----------



## momoffive

Nicole, Gald to hear Jim is doing better.  We'll keep the prayers coming.

Donnie, sorry to hear about your aunt, but happy to hear she is home already.

Loretta


----------



## clkelley

So is everybody gone to bed?? Or does everybody else have a life on Saturday night


----------



## des1954

Sorry to leave you all alone, Carol!  I crashed about 10:30 last night.

For the record.... I did NOT win the $21M Fla Lotto last night - but no one else did, either. I guess I'm meant to win the $25M jackpot this coming Wednesday!! Now, THAT would be what I consider an economic stimulus check!!!


----------



## lisa8200

seabee said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Jim came out of surgery just fine. They couldn't do everything they wanted to though, so on Monday they are going back in to get it done a different way. It means a longer stay in the hospital but we want it done right. He went into shock yesterday though, which is a complication for him because of the quadripalegia. But the awesome nursing staff was right on top of it and all is good. He is a little uncomfortable but alive so we are happy.



 Glad everthing is at least making positive progress. You are in our thoughts and prayers.



stacktester said:


> Glad to hear Jim is doing good. Was getting a little worried about you all.
> 
> I had a scare of my own this morning. My aunt who is only a couple years older than me (mom's youngest sister) called me and said she was having blurry vision and felt like she was going to pass out. I went to go get to her and a few minutes later a guy called me on her Nextel and said he was where she was and he thought she was having a seizure and she was unconcious (sp?). He called 911 and I met them at the hospital. Ended up it was heat stroke. She was doing some outdoor work and didn't realize how hot it was I guess. Long story short, I got to take her home and she is resting. I know one thing it's a scary feeling with a loved one behind that door and you don't know what's happening.



   That is a scary feeling, glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I am glad everyone is doing better.  I don't have to check lotto this morning because DEB SPOILED IT ALREADY!  Maybe I won three numbers so I can play free on Wednesday.  I need some good things happen to me now.  I am sick of all the bad stuff.


----------



## 2goofycampers

K-Mart has a 15x15 Coleman instant canopy on sale for $69.99. I've heard this would be a nice Fathers Day gift.    June 1 - June 7


----------



## ftwildernessguy

TheFlame said:


> Rhonda- I think and _hope_ that he is my being my  brother in sarcasm if you'll read back a few pages! , if not I hope you feel better soon FWG!
> 
> I try everyday to match his wit but I can't seem to "pull it off"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not being witty - I really fractured it. My left wrist and I am left handed.  I am in a splint right now, which is working fine and I can take it off to wash.  Tomorrow I see the Orthopod and am going to try to talk him into letting me continue with just the splint.  I did manage to ride my motorscooter yesterday and today.  Despite all the stupid and risky things I have done in my life, I accomplished this by falling out of bed.


----------



## chef_mickey

I have never been to the fort and stayed over. just to eat dinner at hoppe doo, which is awesome.


----------



## 2goofycampers

ftwildernessguy said:


> Not being witty - I really fractured it. My left wrist and I am left handed.  I am in a splint right now, which is working fine and I can take it off to wash.  Tomorrow I see the Orthopod and am going to try to talk him into letting me continue with just the splint.  I did manage to ride my motorscooter yesterday and today.  Despite all the stupid and risky things I have done in my life, I accomplished this by falling out of bed.




I know it sucks to break the wrist you use the most. when Frank broke his they splint it for a week till the swelling went down, then they put a screw in it to hold it together, then a cast for 6 weeks. here's hoping to quick healing fou you Jim.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> Despite all the stupid and risky things I have done in my life, I accomplished this by falling out of bed.



I'm guessing there were copious amounts of kungaloosh involved.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ftwildernessguy said:


> Not being witty - I really fractured it. My left wrist and I am left handed.  I am in a splint right now, which is working fine and I can take it off to wash.  Tomorrow I see the Orthopod and am going to try to talk him into letting me continue with just the splint.  I did manage to ride my motorscooter yesterday and today.  Despite all the stupid and risky things I have done in my life, I accomplished this by falling out of bed.



Please don't feel like you are the one Jim.  I fell in the bedroom and fractured the same wrist.  I really feel for you, because I am right handed and it didn't affect me as much as it will you, being left handed and all...man, that really stinks.  

Please let us know what the ortho says.  Get better soon man!


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> I really fractured it. My left wrist and I am left handed.


Hey, dude.... you *can *drink kungaloosh with your right hand... so all is not lost!! Switch sides of the bed with DW so next time you decide to truly "fall out of bed", you'll break the non-dominant hand!!

Seriously, if I broke my right hand, I'd be even less "good for nothing". I can't do anything with my left hand. I hope the fracture is such that they can let you get by with just the splint. Heal fast!!


----------



## Gatordad

you need one of those hats with a cupholder on top.


----------



## Rhonda

ftwildernessguy said:


> I accomplished this by falling out of bed.



I know this is a serious occassion...  ...and it really isn't funny...  ...and I really shouldn't laugh, but....


----------



## des1954

Rhonda said:


> I know this is a serious occassion...  ...and it really isn't funny...  ...and I really shouldn't laugh, but....


 
Rhonda.... I thinks this borders on a "mildly personal attack"!!


----------



## des1954

Rog should be on his way home by now. How sad.


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> Rog should be on his way home by now. How sad.



For Rog maybe, not for me!


----------



## ntsammy5

Gee this thread is almost done.  Are 250 pages the limit Rhonda?


----------



## TheFlame

ftwildernessguy said:


> Not being witty - I really fractured it. My left wrist and I am left handed.  I am in a splint right now, which is working fine and I can take it off to wash.  Tomorrow I see the Orthopod and am going to try to talk him into letting me continue with just the splint.  I did manage to ride my motorscooter yesterday and today.  Despite all the stupid and risky things I have done in my life, I accomplished this by falling out of bed.



Jim- Sorry  I didn't know if you were kidding or not!  I can sympathize with you as I am the most accident prone klutz on earth.  I need stitches almost daily!   It is usually because of my cooking efforts.   I can't walk from here to there without tripping.   My husband finds it really entertaining but it makes him sad when he sees that I have passed this gift on to my kids!  I am really glad we have insurance now.   Worried about me needing it not the kids! 

I really hope you feel better!


----------



## Rhonda

des1954 said:


> Rhonda.... I thinks this borders on a "mildly personal attack"!!



I'm sorry.     I'll go give myself some points now.


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> Gee this thread is almost done.  Are 250 pages the limit Rhonda?



this thread shall never die.


----------



## des1954

Rhonda said:


> I'm sorry.  I'll go give myself some points now.


 
Naa.. just let this serve as a warning!!::cop:  

But I gotta tell ya,  there's this moderator of the board, named Roz, and she is *ruthless!*


*



*


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> *this thread shall never die*.


----------



## des1954

Some say... according to the Mayan Calendar, the world should end on December 21, 2012. All those intending to be at FtW at this time, should get their ressies now. Then we can have a GG & all go out together! 

This is information that is truly important. 

I'm making my ressie & requesting site 919....RIGHT NOW!!! 

Pete, do you think I'll get it seeing as how I'm requesting so early. What do YOU recommend. Is the 900 loop a good loop, or.. um... how about the 1100... oh, no,,,, I meant the 1200. But I DON'T want the 1900. 

I'll be taking my cats. Do they have a "Cat Run Park"? Do I need to keep them on a leash? 

How about a cart, and how many people can I put on it? 

Do they allow beer? Do you have the kungaloosh recipe? 

Do I need A/C in December, a fan,,,, a heater? Can I put my motor home, a cabin tent, an awning, and my golf cart on the same site? Will "Mean Gene" still be there in 2012?? Can I get the Disney Dining Plan if I only have 2 people on my site? Are the restrooms clean? Will the pool refurbishing be done by then and will they provide towels?

Oh.... I have soooooo many questions!!


----------



## seabee

Donnie I am so glad your aunt is doing better. Heat stroke can be scarey. Not to mention finding out info over the phone without being able to help. Doc says Jim should be able to go home on Tues. I don't see it happening though. Maybe.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Rhonda said:


> I know this is a serious occassion...  ...and it really isn't funny...  ...and I really shouldn't laugh, but....



I am deeply hurt and mildly offended.


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> I am deeply hurt and mildly offended.


 
I got your back, Jim.  I made Rhonda give herself points.


----------



## clkelley

des1954 said:


> I got your back, Jim.  I made Rhonda give herself points.



We might oughta be careful, Rhonda is our moderator AND our travel agent. The havoc she could create with just a couple of keyboard strokes is mind boggling


----------



## stacktester

She wouldn't do that. Would she??????????????????????????????


----------



## MBMacs

Glad to hear everyone is doing better. Stacktester, the heat stroke can be scary, Peg had one about 2 years ago, and still takes precautions now.


----------



## 2goofycampers

des1954 said:


> Some say... according to the Mayan Calendar, the world should end on December 21, 2012. All those intending to be at FtW at this time, should get their ressies now. Then we can have a GG & all go out together!
> 
> This is information that is truly important.
> 
> I'm making my ressie & requesting site 919....RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> Pete, do you think I'll get it seeing as how I'm requesting so early. What do YOU recommend. Is the 900 loop a good loop, or.. um... how about the 1100... oh, no,,,, I meant the 1200. But I DON'T want the 1900.
> 
> I'll be taking my cats. Do they have a "Cat Run Park"? Do I need to keep them on a leash?
> 
> How about a cart, and how many people can I put on it?
> 
> Do they allow beer? Do you have the kungaloosh recipe?
> 
> Do I need A/C in December, a fan,,,, a heater? Can I put my motor home, a cabin tent, an awning, and my golf cart on the same site? Will "Mean Gene" still be there in 2012?? Can I get the Disney Dining Plan if I only have 2 people on my site? Are the restrooms clean? Will the pool refurbishing be done by then and will they provide towels?
> 
> Oh.... I have soooooo many questions!!


----------



## Gatordad

Rhonda,

Keep giving yourself points.  You aren't my travel agent, so you can't touch my ressies.


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Some say... according to the Mayan Calendar, the world should end on December 21, 2012. All those intending to be at FtW at this time, should get their ressies now. Then we can have a GG & all go out together!
> 
> This is information that is truly important.
> 
> I'm making my ressie & requesting site 919....RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> Pete, do you think I'll get it seeing as how I'm requesting so early. What do YOU recommend. Is the 900 loop a good loop, or.. um... how about the 1100... oh, no,,,, I meant the 1200. But I DON'T want the 1900.
> 
> I'll be taking my cats. Do they have a "Cat Run Park"? Do I need to keep them on a leash?
> 
> How about a cart, and how many people can I put on it?
> 
> Do they allow beer? Do you have the kungaloosh recipe?
> 
> Do I need A/C in December, a fan,,,, a heater? Can I put my motor home, a cabin tent, an awning, and my golf cart on the same site? Will "Mean Gene" still be there in 2012?? Can I get the Disney Dining Plan if I only have 2 people on my site? Are the restrooms clean? Will the pool refurbishing be done by then and will they provide towels?
> 
> Oh.... I have soooooo many questions!!



did someone put something in your water supply this evening????


----------



## ftwildernessguy

MBMacs said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing better. Stacktester, the heat stroke can be scary, Peg had one about 2 years ago, and still takes precautions now.



Heat stroke is one of those things that once you get it, you are always prone to get it again.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Nicole.. sending lots of prayers for a speedy recovery for Jim.. after all of this I think  you have earned a trip to the fort!!!
Donnie.. glad to hear your aunt is okay and is on the mend.


----------



## mrsgus06

des1954 said:


> Some say... according to the Mayan Calendar, the world should end on December 21, 2012. All those intending to be at FtW at this time, should get their ressies now. Then we can have a GG & all go out together!
> 
> 
> Will the pool refurbishing be done by then and will they provide towels?
> 
> Don't you mean will the pool refurbishing be started by then?


----------



## 2goofycampers

des1954 said:


> Some say... according to the Mayan Calendar, the world should end on December 21, 2012.



Deb could you get them to change the date? It really doesn't work for me a couple weeks earlier or later would really be better, less busy at The Fort.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wow....theirs like 40something pages of catchup here!!!! I cant do it...recap anyone????

I have to go get some sleep...cant wait to fill everyone in on my opinions of the people I met and the fun I had.....


YES THERE "IS" MUSIC SYNCED WITH THE FIREWORKS FROM BEHIND THE 300 LOOP!!!! and the wires arent underground, and the speakers AINT IN THE TREES!!!!!! I met Sonya's husband as they were searching for the source at the same time I was looking for them....of coarse, I got side tracked and stumbled on this...




but quickly regained my self.......I also met the US3 krewe after Enchanted and they were there behind the 300 loop, on their Journalists Journey.......The music is indeed BLAIRING out of the little cabin across the canal from the rear of the 300 loop....and the quality was quite decent. Kudos to Sonya and family(and the headless horseman who just happens to have a good head on his shoulders)


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> did someone put something in your water supply this evening????


 
I couldn't resist for many reasons, but mainly because I know how much Pete enjoys answering questions!!


----------



## des1954

Recap for Rog:

MDGG thoroughly discussed - the legends will go on forever.

Al & Ami were "making out" in a tree at the GG.

Gatordad took Al home with him.

We had several Dawg sightings & mysterious disappearances.

Nicole's husband is seriously ill & will be undergoing more surgery this week.

More legends from the MDGG - they're being quite embellished upon at this point.

Kungaloosh Jim fractured his left wrist (and he's left-handed) - but all is not lost because he is an ambidexterous Kungaloosh drinker.

We saw that Rog was featured in a movie at FtW...






We took a poll on what caption to supply to above picture:

I think Rog either:

A) Is crying because he has to leave FtW tomorrow.

B) Cut a good one & even HE can't stand it.

C) Didn't buy a lotto ticket & his regular #'s were drawn!!

D) Just did a shot of rumplemintz.


Rog made it home safely & accomplished the main goal of the trip - he caught a righteous bass!

The Mayan's predict the world will cease to exist on 12/21/12, so we are planning the end of the world GG on that date. (A CM, bus driver, otter sages, peacock gurus, and the headless horseman confirmed this)

Otters do exist at FtW AND there is music piped in for Wishes behind the 300 loop.

Donnie's aunt suffered from heat stoke & is doing better.

Rhonda gave herself points for "mildly attacking" Jim.

We all missed Rog's presence on the board & are eversoglad he made it home safely & is back among us!

I think that's everything.


----------



## Rhonda

clkelley said:


> We might oughta be careful, Rhonda is our moderator AND our travel agent. The havoc she could create with just a couple of keyboard strokes is mind boggling



  



Gatordad said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> Keep giving yourself points.  You aren't my travel agent, so you can't touch my ressies.


----------



## Colson39

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wow....theirs like 40something pages of catchup here!!!! I cant do it...recap anyone????
> 
> I have to go get some sleep...cant wait to fill everyone in on my opinions of the people I met and the fun I had.....
> 
> 
> YES THERE "IS" MUSIC SYNCED WITH THE FIREWORKS FROM BEHIND THE 300 LOOP!!!! and the wires arent underground, and the speakers AINT IN THE TREES!!!!!! I met Sonya's husband as they were searching for the source at the same time I was looking for them....of coarse, I got side tracked and stumbled on this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but quickly regained my self.......I also met the US3 krewe after Enchanted and they were there behind the 300 loop, on their Journalists Journey.......The music is indeed BLAIRING out of the little cabin across the canal from the rear of the 300 loop....and the quality was quite decent. Kudos to Sonya and family(and the headless horseman who just happens to have a good head on his shoulders)




lol, I told you guys there was music behind the 300 loop 

Man, 10 pages over the weeekend, I think I'll just jump in right here...lol


----------



## clkelley

So is it Friday yet???


----------



## des1954

clkelley said:


> So is it Friday yet???


 
You goin' to WDW, or something????


----------



## Rhonda

I wish it was Friday.   

It's HOT today!  We just had a rainstorm come through, and all it did was make things steamier!!  It feels like a sauna!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Carol: I just checked out your blog from the Nashville In. trip. Those Teardrops are SOOO COOL. Are they factory made or hand built? The wood ones are beautiful. I do like the size of your Tab better tho.


>Denise


----------



## clkelley

des1954 said:


> You goin' to WDW, or something????



Actually going campin locally this weekend, but just normal Monday blues


----------



## clkelley

2goofycampers said:


> Carol: I just checked out your blog from the Nashville In. trip. Those Teardrops are SOOO COOL. Are they factory made or hand built? The wood ones are beautiful. I do like the size of your Tab better tho.
> 
> 
> >Denise



Most of them are hand built or restored from original 30s and 40s factory built ones.

There were a few factory built ones there.  The ones with commercial graphics on them such as Packers, Nascar, and Corvette are made by a company called Little Guy


----------



## Gatordad

RIP Bo Diddley..... Long may you play.


----------



## Disney Campers

Rhonda said:


> I wish it was Friday.
> 
> It's HOT today!  We just had a rainstorm come through, and all it did was make things steamier!!  It feels like a sauna!



Send some of that there rain up this way,  we need it bad,  the grass is practically dead


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


>



Bo Diddley, Bo Diddley, have you heard?

Incredible performer!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> RIP Bo Diddley..... Long may you play.



Did Bo bite the big one? Man, what a shame.....blues guitar wouldnt be what it is today without him. I guess it wont be too long before we have to say goodbye to BB as well...he's getting up there, and, well, aint the most health concious guy in the world. The face of music sure is changing aint it.


----------



## Us3

Rhonda said:


> I wish it was Friday.
> 
> It's HOT today!  We just had a rainstorm come through, and all it did was make things steamier!!  It feels like a sauna!



It was really HOT Saturday at FW!!  It reminded me of that relentless Texas heat.  Luckily it was a nice week and Saturday was the first really hot day during our stay.  DH wants to go back to FW...and so do I, but the heat is the only thing keeping us away this summer!  I've had heat stroke once and it wasn't pretty  

Donnie, hope your aunt is feeling better!!


----------



## stacktester

Us3 said:


> It was really HOT Saturday at FW!!  It reminded me of that relentless Texas heat.  Luckily it was a nice week and Saturday was the first really hot day during our stay.  DH wants to go back to FW...and so do I, but the heat is the only thing keeping us away this summer!  I've had heat stroke once and it wasn't pretty
> 
> Donnie, hope your aunt is feeling better!!



Thanks Sonya. You guys are going more than me. Ol Scott (BigDisneyDaddy) will have a new person to harp on lol. We're going to Universal this weekend and thinking about dropping by the fort to see the movie Sat. night. I'm a freeloader I know. Wanted to see Nat'l Treasure 2 but didn't so why not see it at the fort.


----------



## des1954

stacktester said:


> thinking about dropping by the fort to see the movie Sat. night. I'm a freeloader I know. Wanted to see Nat'l Treasure 2 but didn't so why not see it at the fort.


 
We are professional freeloaders!!  Take our bikes, our bathing suits, towels, and re-fill mugs of course!!  We ran into BDR Friday nite when we were freeloadin'!  I figure after all the $$$ I've spent at WDW over the years, and FtW in particular, a little freeloading now and then can't hurt! (Me, at least!)


----------



## Us3

des1954 said:


> We are professional freeloaders!!  Take our bikes, our bathing suits, towels, and re-fill mugs of course!!  We ran into BDR Friday nite when we were freeloadin'!  I figure after all the $$$ I've spent at WDW over the years, and FtW in particular, a little freeloading now and then can't hurt! (Me, at least!)



I'm just curious...what do you tell the person at the guard shack?  Do you show ap's and they let you in?


----------



## des1954

Us3 said:


> I'm just curious...what do you tell the person at the guard shack? Do you show ap's and they let you in?


 
We don't enter thru the guard shack. We park in the guest parking lot & ride our bikes in, or walk to the bus stop & hop on a bus. I've seen some people trailer their GC's over, but I'm not THAT brave.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Free Shipping, this is the link http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...&productId=1192537&langId=-1&categoryId=36504

this is 1 design you can do. $19.95 each






It says Ft. Wilderness...


----------



## 1goofy1

Can anyone name the song and/or artist?

All I can say is that my life is pretty plain
I like watchin the puddles gather rain
And all I can do is just pour some tea for two
And speak my point of view but itts not sane, its not sane


----------



## BigDaddyRog

No Rain.........Blind Melon(sorry )


----------



## 1goofy1

Correct  

Rog, Welcome back.  Hope that you had a great trip.


----------



## des1954

Anyone heard from FtWGuy or Seebee today? IIRC, Nicole's husband Jim (not FtWGuy Jim) was going to have more surgery today.

FtWGuy Jim (not Seebee's Jim) was going to see if he could get by with the splint for his wrist instead of a hard cast.


----------



## des1954

On weather radar it looks like FtW is getting - or has just gotten - soaked!!

We had a real hard rain for about 30 minutes around 5pm. The wind gusts were really harsh!


----------



## AuburnJen92

it has rained all around us, but not here ....my grass is very brown


----------



## AuburnJen92

This was from JimHillMedia.com today....what are your thoughts? 



Monday Mouse Watch : Disney World's new grim grinning gracious ghosts
Forget about fright. Now it's all about being polite. Or so says Jim Hill as he talks about the new spiel that cast members are expected to recite whenever they work at this Magic Kingdom attraction
Print Article

Do you remember that story that JHM ran back in January? You know, the one where we talked how -- in response to guest complaints about somewhat gruesome gags like "Please drag your wretched bodies to the dead center of the room" and "Please follow the blood red carpet into the Foyer" -- the Imagineers had decided to rewrite the lines that cast members say whenever they work at WDW's Haunted Mansion?

As this news began bouncing around the Web, the Mouse's PR team -- of course -- issued its standard denial. Insisting that there were absolutely no plans in the works to retool the spiel for this much-beloved attraction.

Which might come as a surprise to the 100+ cast members who currently work at this Liberty Square favorite. Given that -- just last month -- they all took part in three-hour-long classes where they were then taught the Mansion's brand-new officially sanctioned script & blocking.

It was Walt Disney Imagineering itself that picked up the cost of this retraining. Back in May, they actually flew two LA-based acting coaches out to Orlando. Who then walked Mansion vets through the way WDI wants this show to go from here on in.


Photo by Jeff Lange

Mind you, Imagineering's main goal here wasn't to stifle cast members' creativity. But -- rather -- to make sure that, from here in, Magic Kingdom guests will receive a consistent level of performance whenever they visit the Mansion.

Of course, recognizing that the HM's maids & butlers might get bored if they have to perform the same line of dialogue over & over & over again ... Well, that's why WDI prepped a script that actually gives these cast members some options.

According to the new Haunted Mansion spiel & show narration that I was recently shown, WDW cast members will have a variety of lines to choose from in any given situation. Take -- for example -- if they're dealing with guests who are standing outside of this attraction, eager to enter the Foyer. To entertain these folks 'til the group that's already inside can then safely make their way into the Portrait Gallery (AKA the Stretching Room), Mansion staffers can say:

    * Please wait. Your time will come.
    * Please wait. It is not your time
    * Please wait. It is not yet your time.
    * Please Wait. We are preparing your final arrangements


Photo by Jeff Lange

And then when it's time for this next group of guests to enter the Foyer, Imagineering's staff writers want WDW cast members to open the Mansion's front doors and say:

    * We've been expecting you
    * The master has been dying to meet you
    * Do come in
    * Please move all the way into the room. There are many souls to follow

And once it's time for this same group of guests to move from the Foyer into the Portrait Gallery, here's what WDI now wants the butlers & maids to say:

    * The master will see you now
    * Please / kindly step to the dead center of the room
    * Step all the way in, please
    * Please step lively. The happy haunts are waiting
    * Step lively please. Your time has come.
    * Step lively please. Others are dying to come in.


Photo by Jeff Lange

Please note that there's absolutely no mention of "wretched bodies" and/or "blood red carpet." More importantly the frequent use of "Please" and "Kindly."

Why are WDW cast members -- whenever they work at the Mansion -- now supposed to stress polite over fright? Well, that's because the Imagineers -- from here on in -- want HM staffers to treat each Magic Kingdom visitors as if they actually are Master Gracey's guests.

Mind you, according to what the acting coaches told these WDW cast members, it's okay if they put a somewhat sinister spin on each line of dialogue that the maids & butlers say. Just as long as (on the surface, anyway) they still appear to be being polite.

But the agenda that's being really being serviced here is ... Well, by stressing politeness over being frightening, Disney's looking to rein in those WDW employees who -- for years now -- have been going out of their way now to deliberately frighten the guests. Which made that first trip to the Haunted Mansion a particularly unpleasant memory for some of Disney World's younger visitors (More importantly, their parents).

Soooo ... What do Mansion vets have to say about this mandatory retraining? Especially that part where these same cast members had to sign a document which stated that they had actually been taught the Mansion's new spiel & blocking. More importantly, that these WDW employees then agreed to make use of this material the very next time that they worked a shift at this Liberty Square attraction.


Photo by Jeff Lange

Well, from what I hear ... Most Mansion vets are now fairly blasé about this whole affair. Given that they anticipate that -- once WDI moves on to its next assignment -- that the cast members who work at this Magic Kingdom favorite will then revert to their old routines. Abandoning the Haunted Mansion's fancy new spiel & blocking in favor of the old tried & true stuff.

Unfortunately, what these WDW cast members don't realize is that the Imagineers aren't quite finished "plussing" the Mansion yet. That -- since there's still a number of effects that they still want to fold into this newly enhanced attraction (Take -- for example -- those unearthly flames that they hoped to soon set ablaze in the ballroom's fireplace) -- that the guys from WDI are going to be hanging on for a while. And as long as they remain in the vicinity, these Imagineers are going to be keeping very close tabs on who is actually making use of the Mansion's new spiel & blocking. More importantly, who isn't.

So in the weeks and months ahead, it's going to be extremely interesting to see what happens with the Magic Kingdom's Haunted Mansion. Whether the cast members who work there actually embrace this attraction's new spiel & blocking. Or whether they just wait 'til the Imagineers aren't paying attention anymore and then return to their old ways?


----------



## medic9016

I do not know much about this guy. I have read alot of WDW regulars disregard what he has to say.


----------



## auntie

des1954 said:


> Anyone heard from FtWGuy or Seebee today? IIRC, Nicole's husband Jim (not FtWGuy Jim) was going to have more surgery today.
> 
> FtWGuy Jim (not Seebee's Jim) was going to see if he could get by with the splint for his wrist instead of a hard cast.




No..not a word from either. Hope all is well.


----------



## AuburnJen92

medic9016 said:


> I do not know much about this guy. I have read alot of WDW regulars disregard what he has to say.



really, that is the exact opposite of what i heard...i was just wondering...


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> really, that is the exact opposite of what i heard...i was just wondering...



I never heard of this clown and until he starts posting on the camping board I won't pay attention to him at any rate!


----------



## ntsammy5

Game 5 of the Stanley Cup Finals is just starting -- I'm surprised NBC is showing it.  Crosby and Hossa had better show up or it's all over.


A lot of playoff beards....


----------



## RvUsa

I can't watch.... I just can't.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

The local news had stories of all the preperations for the big celebration later tonight.


----------



## ntsammy5

Sloppy, very sloppy!


----------



## JimHillMedia

ntsammy5 said:


> I never heard of this clown and until he starts posting on the camping board I won't pay attention to him at any rate!



I got word that you camping guys were talking about me. 

AuburnJen, thanks for posting my story. I hope that you guys realize that what I post comes from confirmed sources that are 100% accurate. If someone doubts the veracity of any of my writings, feel free to point out any inaccurate statements. Until then please refrain from any more potentially libelous statements.

I hope this posting is taken in the spirit it was written.

Warmest Regards
Jim Hill
CEO Jim Hill Media LLC


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I am just reporting the news...... 

THIS is my sport.......These are from yesterday at Toledo speedway....


----------



## ntsammy5

And this is my sport


----------



## ntsammy5

JimHillMedia said:


> I hope this posting is taken in the spirit it was written.
> 
> Warmest Regards
> Jim Hill
> CEO Jim Hill Media LLC



Since you posted here and now I've heard of you I will definitely take you seriously!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Man... thats all the credibility anyone could ever need.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I find Jim Hill a very interesting read each week.  I think Mr. Hill kinda took Al out of context (with of all the "laughing" that was done after his post.)  I hope Jim sticks around and sees what a bunch of gigglers we are!


----------



## ntsammy5

I'm certainly impressed with his sources.  That was like all of 10 minutes!  Very impressed!


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

Do you think this Jim Hill is real thing?  I was thinking maybe another troll.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I smell no troll.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Man... thats all the credibility anyone could ever need.



I post here too...I hope no one ever gives ME credibility!!!! 

This post was not intended to dis-credit MrHill.....it was simply to imply that I should never be taken seriously under any circumstances.


----------



## AuburnJen92

SEEEE?  This is what I get for being serious....I am going to have to stop doing that...


----------



## ntsammy5

Rog, of course no one gives you any creibility, I'm a  moron but not stupid  

I just registered for JimHillMedia.com.  If he can come over here and post then the least I can do is go over and look at his site!  Interesting night and the Pens are up 2-0 to boot.   It's a good night so far.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Arizona State is up 1-0 on Texas A&M in the College Softball World Series Final, best 2 of 3.  Game 1.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> Rog, of course no one gives you any creibility, I'm a  moron but not stupid
> 
> I just registered for JimHillMedia.com.  If he can come over here and post then the least I can do is go over and look at his site!  Interesting night and the Pens are up 2-0 to boot.   It's a good night so far.



I think if he read a little more of the bantering we do here, he wouldn't have taken you that way...I know I didn't!  See, I shouldn't have been serious.  Sorry to get you in "trouble"!  Wait until Deb hears!


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> Arizona State is up 1-0 on Texas A&M in the College Softball World Series Final, best 2 of 3.  Game 1.



It would be better if Auburn was playing!


----------



## medic9016

ntsammy5 said:


> It would be better if Auburn was playing!



And Texas.


----------



## ntsammy5

medic9016 said:


> And Texas.



Bingo!


----------



## stacktester

I usually buy the Unofficial Guide to WDW each year and I noticed Jim Hill posts a paragragh about the rides and gives a behind the scene story about each attraction.


----------



## JimHillMedia

AuburnJen92 said:


> SEEEE?  This is what I get for being serious....I am going to have to stop doing that...



AJ, I want to thank you again for the copy/paste of my post. Circulation is critical for a blogger/writer. With your one post you nearly doubled my number
of readers.  

Please don't take me the wrong way. Journalistic integrity is all a writer has at the end of the day and it is something I'm very protective of.

In closing, I hope I'm not coming off as a restive curmudgeon. I. if welcome, will
continue to pop over once in a while  and savor the comradery I sense here.

WR
Jim


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Jim...do ya occassionally drink alcohol?


----------



## JimHillMedia

BigDaddyRog said:


> Jim...do ya occassionally drink alcohol?



Rog, that seemed to come out of left field.   The answer to your question is of course! Can a man really call himself a man if he doesn't partake? I enjoy a single malt scotch late in the evening when I sit back and reflect on the day.

But while in Epcot a cold Harp's goes down as smooth as that late evening scotch.


----------



## ntsammy5

JimHillMedia said:


> But while in Epcot a cold Harp's goes down as smooth as that late evening scotch.



You'll fit in well here!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Drinking on the camping forum is more like center field.


----------



## LONE-STAR

I need another BEER.


----------



## Gatordad

JimHillMedia said:


> I got word that you camping guys were talking about me.
> 
> AuburnJen, thanks for posting my story. I hope that you guys realize that what I post comes from confirmed sources that are 100% accurate. If someone doubts the veracity of any of my writings, feel free to point out any inaccurate statements. Until then please refrain from any more potentially libelous statements.
> 
> I hope this posting is taken in the spirit it was written.
> 
> Warmest Regards
> Jim Hill
> CEO Jim Hill Media LLC




take it easy tough guy.


----------



## Gatordad

BigDaddyRog said:


> I post here too...I hope no one ever gives ME credibility!!!!
> 
> This post was not intended to dis-credit MrHill.....it was simply to imply that I should never be taken seriously under any circumstances.



dude, I take you seriously.... you are ok in my book.....


----------



## LONE-STAR

Here is a song that if you don't know it I am sure you will like it. 

In some of my songs i have casually mentioned
The fact that i like to drink beer
This little song is more to the point
Roll out the barrel and lend me your ears

(Chorus
I like beer. it makes me a jolly good fellow
I like beer. it helps me unwind and sometimes it makes me feel mellow (makes him feel mellow)
Whiskey's too rough, champagne costs too much, vodka puts my mouth in gear
This little refrain should help me explain as a matter of fact i like beer
(he likes beer)

My wife often frowns when we're out on the town
And i'm wearing a suit and a tie
She's sipping vermouth and she thinks i'm uncouth
When i yell as the waiter goes by

(Chorus)

Last night i dreamed that i passed from the scene
And i went to a place so sublime
Aw, the water was clear and tasted like beer
Then they turned it all into wine

I like beer. it makes me a jolly good fellow
I like beer. it helps me unwind and sometimes it makes me feel mellow (makes him feel mellow)
Whiskey's too rough, champagne costs too much, and vodka puts my mouth in gear
Aw, this little refrain should help me explain as a matter of fact i love beer
(yes, he likes beer)


----------



## clkelley

Quite honestly, those posts don't seem like Jim's style.  He has his own comment boards on his site and folks ream him constantly and he rarely (if at all) responds publicly.

I have written him directly through his site and asked him if he really posted over here. If he has then "welcome"!!!!


----------



## des1954

Jen - Feel free to torment Al at any time - they YOU'LL be MY HERO!!

Carol- You and DraftHorse may be on to something.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> dude, I take you seriously.... you are ok in my book.....


 
Pete - You're such a sucker for a "kiss-up"!!


----------



## clkelley

Good Morning!!!!


----------



## Rhonda

clkelley said:


> Good Morning!!!!



Good morning to you!


----------



## 2goofycampers

And a good morning to you.too.


----------



## ntsammy5

clkelley said:


> Quite honestly, those posts don't seem like Jim's style.  He has his own comment boards on his site and folks ream him constantly and he rarely (if at all) responds publicly.
> 
> I have written him directly through his site and asked him if he really posted over here. If he has then "welcome"!!!!



Thanks Carol, I'd like to know.  His posts do sound real though.  If it's the troll it's a good impersonation.


----------



## Colson39

Good morning!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Good Morning Chris.  How's Reilly doing? How big is he now?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Good morning everyone!  I am home from my travels.  I'm not sure it will be possible for me to get caught up here!  I skimmed a bit...

Jen-I hope your job woes get better very soon!  You've had a tough time of it lately!!!!!  I have some souvenirs for your DS.....but I never found Ritter bars!!!!  I even looked them up to see what they looked like.  They appear to be German and the French and English didn't have them!  Sorry!


Jim-I hope your wrist gets better soon!!!!!


MDGG-Glad I could be there the share in the momentous event!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Thanks Carol, I'd like to know.  His posts do sound real though.  If it's the troll it's a good impersonation.



I'm certainly not convinced.  He was too familiar.  So unless Jim Hill lurks here regularly...I doubt it is him.  That post took thought....and way too much time.


----------



## 2goofycampers

welcome back.


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> Thanks Carol, I'd like to know.  His posts do sound real though.  If it's the troll it's a good impersonation.




I thought he came off kind of grumpy, maybe I  missed something, but I didn't see the need. Either way..if he's for real...he's welcome..if not.. ...poof  ..gone again!


Oh..and Welcome back Ami! 


________________________


----------



## RvUsa

Welcome back Ami, I can't wait to hear about the trip.


----------



## auntie

Deb..if you're reading..I'm picking up my kids today from JFKscared: )...can't wait to hear all about their trip. From what I've heard they loved Anna Maria Island, and can't wait to go back! Thanks again for your helpful recommendations.


----------



## RvUsa

You know, I have been in a R E A L L Y bad mood lately, and all the crap around here with is this one a troll, is that one a troll,  I am really getting annoyed!  It is like finger nails on a chalk board.  I hate the fact that every time I see someone with less than 500 posts I wonder if they are real.  I would love to run into our little buddy some time, I really need to vent my anger and bad mood on someones face.


----------



## JCJRSmith

Today marks my last day employed by my company after 9 and a half years.  Re-orgs suck.  I just returned from turning in my cell phone and ID badge, said goodbye to a few folks and I hit the bricks.  I have the rest of the month to relax.  I will be seeing LOTS of good friends from all over the world in the next week, then two weeks at the Fort.  That should recharge my batteries and I can hit the ground running in July.

Still, it is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## clkelley

JCJRSmith said:


> Today marks my last day employed by my company after 9 and a half years.  Re-orgs suck.  I just returned from turning in my cell phone and ID badge, said goodbye to a few folks and I hit the bricks.  I have the rest of the month to relax.  I will be seeing LOTS of good friends from all over the world in the next week, then two weeks at the Fort.  That should recharge my batteries and I can hit the ground running in July.
> 
> Still, it is a bit of a bummer.



It will be a great time to recharge your batteries and get energized for the GREAT things to come for you!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Here are a few pics from my trip:


Notre Dame







Disneyland Paris






Our hotel overlooking the Seine and the Louvre






Clock in La Musee d'Orsay.....you can see Sacre Couer Basilica from it






Obligatory Eiffel Tower Pics












I'll post some from London in a bit......


----------



## ntsammy5

JCJRSmith said:


> Still, it is a bit of a bummer.



I've gone through that 3 times before -- it really stinks.

Relax and enjoy yourself for a couple of weeks.  Good luck


----------



## clkelley

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ntsammy5 said:


> It would be better if Auburn was playing!



It certainly would, however, I was sad to see Florida eliminated.  I coached their assistant that was on first base.


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> Here are a few pics from my trip:



I'll have to look tonight.  Good trip?


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, now my bad mood is even worse!!!!  I am ready to hurt someone!  My little indian buddy has totally screwed up my site!  


If you guys don't hear from me tonight, could someone post my bail.


----------



## des1954

auntie said:


> Deb..if you're reading..I'm picking up my kids today from JFKscared: )...can't wait to hear all about their trip. From what I've heard they loved Anna Maria Island, and can't wait to go back! Thanks again for your helpful recommendations.


 
I'm so glad they enjoyed this beautiful area. The Anna Maria CofC and local Gov't has opted to keep this island as quaint as possible. Hence - no HUGE condo's blocking views like the ones on Longboat Key & Siesta Key. I was happy to help with recommendations. 

We're going down that way on 6/8 to see the In-Laws. I hope to be able to convince everyone that a trip to the beach would be a great way to spend the afternoon!! My MIL will go for it, but my DH & FIL are a different story.


----------



## Us3

Great pics Ami!  Welcome back!  I'm even more interested in seeing the pics from London!


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> You know, I have been in a R E A L L Y bad mood lately, and all the crap around here with is this one a troll, is that one a troll, I am really getting annoyed! It is like finger nails on a chalk board. I hate the fact that every time I see someone with less than 500 posts I wonder if they are real. I would love to run into our little buddy some time, I really need to vent my anger and bad mood on someones face.


 
I hear ya, John. It's a shame to become skeptical of the "newbies". I'm taking a new attitude of just watching their posts for awhile to see what happens.
 

Don't let the trolls get you down, John. It's not worth it and they know they have accomplished their job when they see you angry.


----------



## des1954

Ami-

Bienvenue à la maison!!  Avez-vous eu un bon temps?  Disney Paris était aussi beau que Walt Disney World? Je suis en attente d'un compte rendu du voyage!

Tant que nous réunir à nouveau-

Deb


----------



## AuburnJen92

oh, look at deb trying to impress everyone with your french.....


----------



## ntsammy5

AuburnJen92 said:


> oh, look at deb trying to impress everyone with your french.....



More like pig latin.....


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

ntsammy5 said:


> More like pig latin.....



Anca ouya eakspa igpa atinla?


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> oh, look at deb trying to impress everyone with your french.....


 
iGoogle has a marvelous translation tool!! 

I took french in 3rd and 4th grades... so I can count to ten, say the days of the week, the months, and ask the ever-so-important question... Où est la toilette? Oh yeah... I can sing "Are You Sleeping, brother John?" in french, as well!!!

I took 3 years of German in high school and only remember.... Wo ist das Bier? (no translation needed, I'm sure!)

Actually, we went to Switzerland in 1998, and I was amazed at how much of my German I retained. I could understand the gist of what was being said, but could only reply with a phrase or two... and the ever-popular, universally understood....  ???


Living in Florida for all of my adult life... I really wished I had taken Spanish.  Not so I could converse with anyone, but so that I could understand what was being said & then surprise them by making a rude comment!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> I would love to run into our little buddy some time, I really need to vent my anger and bad mood on someones face.



Sometimes violence is great therapy!  It's especially effective during a meeting engagement.  Nothing say lovin like a sabot!   (army speak)


----------



## des1954

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Anca ouya eakspa igpa atinla?


 
Itequay uentlyflay!!


----------



## momoffive

Great Pics Ami!!!  How was DL Paris?  Only way we would ever go would be if we won the family trip thru Year of a Million Dreams.  Looking forward to more pics.
Loretta  aka momoffive


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> It certainly would, however, I was sad to see Florida eliminated.  I coached their assistant that was on first base.



they had a good year, it was a shame they stumbled in the end.....


----------



## clkelley

This is too cool

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/dislive


----------



## Colson39

Aww man, at first Carol, I was like woohoo, I thought it was a new Disney Webcam (there is one of Epcot that is still out there).  Then I noticed that it's only until June 8th!!!  So it must be from their room that they are broadcasting.  Still really cool, I favorited it, it's nice that it has audio as well, will be cool to see what the crowds are like since we might stop by July 4th.


----------



## clkelley

Colson39 said:


> Aww man, at first Carol, I was like woohoo, I thought it was a new Disney Webcam (there is one of Epcot that is still out there).  Then I noticed that it's only until June 8th!!!  So it must be from their room that they are broadcasting.  Still really cool, I favorited it, it's nice that it has audio as well, will be cool to see what the crowds are like since we might stop by July 4th.




It is a guest.  The couple was in the room about 30 minutes ago and was actually talking live to the chatters, then waved as they boarded a boat to the Studios.


----------



## VACAMPER

Welcome home Ami.  Glad you had a safe trip.  thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## Us3

clkelley said:


> This is too cool
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/dislive



Ok, I'm so doing this the next time we're at the Fort!


----------



## Us3

Us3 said:


> Ok, I'm so doing this the next time we're at the Fort!



If I would have done it in April (while in 100 loop), you guys could have seen traffic on the path to the marina and Wishes through the trees.  Next time for sure!


----------



## seabee

RvUsa said:


> Ok, now my bad mood is even worse!!!!  I am ready to hurt someone!  My little indian buddy has totally screwed up my site!
> 
> 
> If you guys don't hear from me tonight, could someone post my bail.



I'm about 9 hours away, I'm there for ya!


----------



## seabee

Hey all,

Just an update. We are still at the hospital. 2 weeks and going strong! I however don't smell strong because we have a private room with a shower.  Jim went into a second surgery on Monday, and they put a tube coming out of his back into a bag that is draining the left kidney. YUCK!!!!! He was not doing well before that. His blood pressure was all over the place. At one point he was 199/90! Pulse was racing and running a temp. Everyone was running around crazy and all worried. After they put the drainage bag in he has been doing much better, and actually might be able to go home in the next couple of days. They are going to try and get him on the schedule for next week to take out the left kidney, and then we will worry about the right one after. That one seems to be doing much better and healing since the stent was put in. He isn't too happy however that he can't drink anymore. He said-You haven't even made any kungaloosh yet, now I can't try it. He is bummed about the handle of Capt. he has in the freezer too.  I suppose we will take living over that though.  

Ami, welcome back. I will be getting on my computer tonight, then I can see your pics!

Talk to you all soon! Thanks again for all your prayers, they are obviously working!


----------



## RvUsa

Hey Nicole, glad to hear things are going better for you guys.  I hope everything works out ok.  From the sounds of things, you might need to go and drink the capt before he gets home, you know, kill 2 birds with one stone, you get drunk and relax, and he won't see it when he gets home and feel bad.  LOL  

Keep us up to date, and we will keep thinking about you guys.


----------



## Us3

Oh my goodness Nicole...you sound so strong despite what you've been through these past couple of weeks.  My family is sending many prayers and postive thoughts your way!!  Thanks for checking in and letting us all know how you guys are doing.

Take care!!


----------



## terri01p

Nicole- Forget about drinking..can your dh still eat mickey head ice cream bars,  how about a dole whip, if he can well life is still worth living ? If not, we will have to work something out...heehee


----------



## medic9016

Glad to see thing are getting better. Tell Jim all of us former Jarheads working here at the fire department at Parris Island will drink for our Navy buddy in need. Good luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## ntsammy5

Nicole, This has been hard on both of you -- hope & pray that everything gets a lot better soon!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just an update. We are still at the hospital. 2 weeks and going strong! I however don't smell strong because we have a private room with a shower.  Jim went into a second surgery on Monday, and they put a tube coming out of his back into a bag that is draining the left kidney. YUCK!!!!! He was not doing well before that. His blood pressure was all over the place. At one point he was 199/90! Pulse was racing and running a temp. Everyone was running around crazy and all worried. After they put the drainage bag in he has been doing much better, and actually might be able to go home in the next couple of days. They are going to try and get him on the schedule for next week to take out the left kidney, and then we will worry about the right one after. That one seems to be doing much better and healing since the stent was put in. He isn't too happy however that he can't drink anymore. He said-You haven't even made any kungaloosh yet, now I can't try it. He is bummed about the handle of Capt. he has in the freezer too.  I suppose we will take living over that though.
> 
> Ami, welcome back. I will be getting on my computer tonight, then I can see your pics!
> 
> Talk to you all soon! Thanks again for all your prayers, they are obviously working!



Hey Nicole!  Amanda kept me up to date on Jim while I was away!!!!  You and your family have been in my prayers!!!!!  I'm glad to hear he is on the road to recovery.  As for drinking....there are many vices he can aquire that will not harm his kidney!   Make him a virgin Kungaloosh with raspberry juice instead of the alcohol and be silly anyway!  Life is good!!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Ami-
> 
> Bienvenue à la maison!!  Avez-vous eu un bon temps?  Disney Paris était aussi beau que Walt Disney World? Je suis en attente d'un compte rendu du voyage!
> 
> Tant que nous réunir à nouveau-
> 
> Deb



Thank you thank you!!!!  It was a wonderful trip!!!!!  DLP is not anywhere close to as fabulous as Disney World.  I loved it....but it really made me appreciate what we have here!  Actually, I found DLP rather amusing.  It was so stereotypically American!  The resorts are NYC, New England and mid west themed.  We went to one restaurant that was called Billy Bobs and they made an _attempt_ at Country western music (avec french accents  )  The whole area is very small and crammed together, but it did make it possible for DD and I to see it all in a very short amount of time.

It's good to be home.....


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Jim and Nicole - hang in there and Godspeed.  I will work on a suitable non-alcoholic Kungaloosh recipe for you when I have use of both hands.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Here's a few from London......I took hundreds of pics, so these are just a smidge:

DH and I in front of Buckingham Palace






The telephone booth






The original Hard Rock Cafe






My debonair DH before we went to the theatre






This was a great little Pub (frequented by Dickens) on Fleet Street






We went to one of Gordan Ramsay's restaurants (Hell's Kitchen Dude).  This was the most delicious peanut butter and jelly sandwhich I ever had!


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, I have eaten at that hard rock!!!  Been a while, but I was there in like 88 I think!


----------



## PolynesianPixie




----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Hey, I have eaten at that hard rock!!!  Been a while, but I was there in like 88 I think!



Cool!  It opened in '71.....little hard rock trivia for you.


----------



## Us3

Ah, these are the pics I wanted to see Ami!  I want to go!  I sure wouldn't mind sitting in that pub with dh for a while either!


----------



## 1goofy1

Welcome back Ami.  Great pictures.


----------



## Us3

PolynesianPixie said:


> The telephone booth



We saw a phone booth very similar to this on Saturday...in WS at Epcot!   hehe


----------



## des1954

Nicole - I truly admire the strength you are showing when conveying the facts about Jim.  You are a very special person!!  I am praying that everything comes together and that Jim will get to come home soon!  Just being in your own surroundings can have a great healing effect.  

Ami-

Vos photos sont une grande! Je suis tellement heureux que vous passé un bon moment!  

Nous avons pris bien soin de vous au Grand Gathering. J'espère que vous avez aimé nous autant que nous avons aimé vous! Ha!

(What the heck did I just say?)

Deb


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Thank you thank you!!!!  It was a wonderful trip!!!!!  DLP is not anywhere close to as fabulous as Disney World.  I loved it....but it really made me appreciate what we have here!  Actually, I found DLP rather amusing.  It was so stereotypically American!  The resorts are NYC, New England and mid west themed.  We went to one restaurant that was called Billy Bobs and they made an _attempt_ at Country western music (avec french accents  )  The whole area is very small and crammed together, but it did make it possible for DD and I to see it all in a very short amount of time.
> 
> It's good to be home.....




I agree with your assessment of eurodisney.  and the NY restaurant was not that great, nor was the NY hotel.


----------



## Gatordad

seabee said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just an update. We are still at the hospital. 2 weeks and going strong! I however don't smell strong because we have a private room with a shower.  Jim went into a second surgery on Monday, and they put a tube coming out of his back into a bag that is draining the left kidney. YUCK!!!!! He was not doing well before that. His blood pressure was all over the place. At one point he was 199/90! Pulse was racing and running a temp. Everyone was running around crazy and all worried. After they put the drainage bag in he has been doing much better, and actually might be able to go home in the next couple of days. They are going to try and get him on the schedule for next week to take out the left kidney, and then we will worry about the right one after. That one seems to be doing much better and healing since the stent was put in. He isn't too happy however that he can't drink anymore. He said-You haven't even made any kungaloosh yet, now I can't try it. He is bummed about the handle of Capt. he has in the freezer too.  I suppose we will take living over that though.
> 
> Ami, welcome back. I will be getting on my computer tonight, then I can see your pics!
> 
> Talk to you all soon! Thanks again for all your prayers, they are obviously working!




I hereby order Jim to get well quick, and his family to rest easy.


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Living in Florida for all of my adult life... I really wished I had taken Spanish.  Not so I could converse with anyone, but so that I could understand what was being said & then surprise them by making a rude comment!!!!



I am glad that I can understand enough Spanish to get the gist and then make the rude comment.  It always freaks the kids out because they think they are being so sly.  I have this really good friend at work that is of Cuban decent, but has absolutely no accent.  It is fun to hear her go off on unsuspecting people.  It is very entertaining.  She always loses me when she talks to her family because they go from English to Spanish back and forth like changing utensils.


----------



## 1goofy1

Sorry guys no song today.  Maybe tomorrow


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> I am glad that I can understand enough Spanish to get the gist and then make the rude comment. It always freaks the kids out because they think they are being so sly.


 
Again,,, you are my HERO!!

If anyone cares, GATOR SEASON OFFICIALLY OPENED IN FLORIDA TODAY!!

We have until August to hunt down....





You in, Jen???


----------



## AuburnJen92

Nicole, our prayers are with you for more speedy recoveries coming for your DH.   

Jim, I hope your wrist is doing better.

Ami, great pictures!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## AuburnJen92

1goofy1 said:


> Sorry guys no song today.  Maybe tomorrow



pick one i know! (just kidding)


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> If anyone cares, GATOR SEASON OFFICIALLY OPENED IN FLORIDA TODAY!!



HEAD FOR THE HILLS PETE!


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Again,,, you are my HERO!!
> 
> If anyone cares, GATOR SEASON OFFICIALLY OPENED IN FLORIDA TODAY!!
> 
> We have until August to hunt down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You in, Jen???



tastes like chicken...


----------



## RvUsa

Don't laugh it really does!  Had some at Bunky's raw bar in cocoa beach,  that place has the best wings!


----------



## AuburnJen92

it does taste like chicken...i was laughing at deb...somethings you just can't explain in type


----------



## lisa8200

LONE-STAR said:


> Here is a song that if you don't know it I am sure you will like it.
> 
> In some of my songs i have casually mentioned
> The fact that i like to drink beer
> This little song is more to the point
> Roll out the barrel and lend me your ears



  Tom T. Hall,,I kow it's not the game but oh well,,,,I don't know if I'm impressed or depressed that I know that song. Even scarier is that I have it on my IPOD..YIKES..
 Sneaky Snake is pretty good to, I hate snakes, but in the song I I handle it.



seabee said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just an update. We are still at the hospital. 2 weeks and going strong! :



  Stay strong ( your already stronger than most ) we all keep you in our prayers



RvUsa said:


> that place has the best wings!



  You only have that opinion because you didn't make it to the MDGG .



JCJRSmith said:


> Today marks my last day employed by my company after 9 and a half years.


Get recharged and enjoy it if you can. So many times when one door closes, the next one that opens can exceed anything you could hope for .


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> tastes like chicken...


 
How come every thing that isn't chicken, tastes like chicken; 
while we season chicken to taste like anything BUT chicken???

In any event... it IS GATOR SEASON!! Go north on I-75 and get off on any exit saying "Gainesville". You'll find thousands of gators all grouped in this one place called U.F.!!! 

This is what a Gator looks like...


----------



## des1954

Pete... I found this just for you!!



 



Michigan J. Frog!!!


----------



## RvUsa

11 to go.


----------



## RvUsa

10 fine I will get this locked up all by myself.


----------



## lisa8200

9 or so


----------



## lisa8200

8 ish


----------



## RvUsa

7 ish


----------



## RvUsa

somewhere around 5


----------



## lisa8200

9 oops 6 I was standing on my head


----------



## RvUsa

ok this is 5


----------



## lisa8200

about 4


----------



## RvUsa

3


----------



## ntsammy5

Bingo?


----------



## lisa8200

if 4 was three this should end up 1


----------



## RvUsa

3500?  Can I wait you out mike?  waiting waiting waiting .....


----------



## ntsammy5

Dang


----------



## lisa8200

ntsammy5 said:


> Bingo?


 You had it John,,,until we were invaded


----------



## RvUsa

Darnit Al you threw me off by one, I wasn't counting you in the mix.


----------



## lisa8200

Thanks Al, I owe it all to you


----------



## RvUsa

Story of my life, I can't get any of the glory.    


Ok Rhonda, lock er up.

Pete, make a new one.  LOL


----------



## lisa8200

RvUsa said:


> Story of my life, I can't get any of the glory.
> 
> 
> Ok Rhonda, lock er up.
> 
> Pete, make a new one.  LOL



Great, I finally get the glory, and I'm actually to guilty too enjoy it,,,Ok, not quite that guilty but a little.


----------



## des1954

Ah ha!!!  Roz isn't always watching!!!  Bwhahahaha!!!


----------



## lisa8200

des1954 said:


> Ah ha!!!  Roz isn't always watching!!!  Bwhahahaha!!!



 Maybe she's just sitting in the back waiting to see what we will try to take


----------



## Rhonda

Sorry....I stepped away.....silly me.   

Time to start a new UF/CC thread!!!!


----------



## Disney Campers

what makes 3500 the magic number?

Rhonda can't lock me out


----------

